# WIS'ers down under - AUS



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi All,

I thought it might be a good idea for a thread that all of us WIS'ers here in Australia could congregate in one area to share our local finds or thoughts and general watch chit chat that might be more relevant to us Aussies 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

To kick things off,

I live in Sydney so my place to go to check out any higher end watches is Sydney's cbd.
Last weekend I was on the hunt to get a competitive price on a tag heuer aquaracer calibre 5. Finding some around the 2500aud region.

Now for my question, where do you all go for best prices and deals?

I'm also travelling overseas to the US for my honeymoon in December but was wondering if my savings will be worth buying overseas or If I should buy locally from an AD and have better piece of mind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

G'day mate, we're way ahead of you already:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/wus-inaugural-sydney-gtg-1002839.html

We're having another one on July 19th of youre interested. PM the user Dainese for details.

For bargains, I use overseas websites! The prices here are ridiculous, although we do have plenty of nice shops in the CBD to try on watches.


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey mate, plenty of Aussies on here. I think you will find the general consensus is that prices here really are atrocious. That said, deals can be had. I paid $4k out the door for my Pelagos, when the cheapest I could get one into the country for was $3.7k, not accounting for import duties.

I'm in Adelaide, so we only have 1 dealer for Rolex, Tudor, Breitling and Omega. A few jewelry stores have Tag, Longines, Rado, Ramond Weil, Baume and Mercier.

I can and do buy from overseas, and am not afraid to tell the local stores that when negotiating. I got an AD down to $1700 on a Longines Legend after they wouldn't budge past $2200, by showing them the price I could buy it for online.

I always thought we should have an Australian forum subsection for sharing information.

Welcome!


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Sweet, thanks for the replies. I've been around for a little while but haven't seen much in the sense of a general Aussies thread. 
I might tag along to the Sydney meet though. 

I can't say I've actually made a local purchase in a very long time due to the prices we can all find overseas but in saying that they have been under 1k watches.
Spending more than that makes me think I should consider a local purchase for warranty purposes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Hatton (Jul 7, 2013)

Erks said:


> To kick things off,
> 
> I live in Sydney so my place to go to check out any higher end watches is Sydney's cbd.
> Last weekend I was on the hunt to get a competitive price on a tag heuer aquaracer calibre 5. Finding some around the 2500aud region.
> ...


I live in Sydney too before Costco opened out this way had to go to the city to see anything more than Tags.

btw, is this the one?

2.7k


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

skorN83 said:


> Hey mate, plenty of Aussies on here. I think you will find the general consensus is that prices here really are atrocious. That said, deals can be had. I paid $4k out the door for my Pelagos, when the cheapest I could get one into the country for was $3.7k, not accounting for import duties.
> 
> I'm in Adelaide, so we only have 1 dealer for Rolex, Tudor, Breitling and Omega. A few jewelry stores have Tag, Longines, Rado, Ramond Weil, Baume and Mercier.
> 
> ...


in the interests of parity would there not need to be also a British ,North American , Canadian ,Swiss, Polish, Dutch , South American, German, Italian , Irish and so on , you name it;-)


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

This is what I had in my sights but most likely in blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

@skorn83 & shameless
I don't know so much as a sub forum but maybe a sticky.
Possibly a sub forum for international threads and a sticky for locations within that sub forum...
All just ideas but it would good to be able to have general watch chat with people from the same part of the globe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fermenter (May 22, 2014)

Mexican here. Yet to buy anything special, but I tend to do most of my shopping online for reasons of price, choice and convenience. Recently landed a Victorinox Infantry automatic, retailers here want $1000. From Switzerland via the USA, all done and dusted under $500. Crazy.

I do need to try on a Sinn 103, i have no idea where to find one. If I do, and I decide to buy, I'll certainly give the shop every opportunity to get the sale; I'll even allow them a modest premium over the best deal, but I won't pay them hundreds of dollars for the service of allowing me to try a watch on.

Yes it'll be sad if online sales mean the shops all go away, but then we'll probably get better value by buying sharp and just flipping what we don't like. I won't miss the pushy salesmen and Westfield crowds.

Anyway, on that cheery note, good idea for a thread and if you know where I can find a Sinn in Melbourne let me know!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Erks said:


> To kick things off,
> 
> I live in Sydney so my place to go to check out any higher end watches is Sydney's cbd.
> Last weekend I was on the hunt to get a competitive price on a tag heuer aquaracer calibre 5. Finding some around the 2500aud region.
> ...


Hi mate, i buy all my watches online from places like dutyfreeisland, skywatches, creation, im basically paying half of what i would in Oz, i just cant afford to pay our prices.

There is a high end watch store in Bondi westfields, they sell all the high end brands, sorry i cant remember the name of the place but its a big and high end, i know that its the level above bakers delight directly above bakers delight, next to the escalators, they sell Breitlings, tag, omega, rolex im pretty sure and a host of others, somebody else might be able to chime in with the name.

cheers


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi All, I'm mainly into Seikos with a sprinkling of all things old such as trench watches. Good to catch up and see what is happening over here although I'm half way to Africa. Any info on Aussie repairers with the skills of our overseas mates.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Seiko's are great pieces but they are fairly overpriced here in Aus compared to overseas and online. 
Thankfully I haven't had to visit a watch repairer thus far but possibly some others might be able to help out. Where in Aus are you looking for a repairer/watch maker?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

I live in Brisbane and I go to uni in the city. I always go and check out Brisbane Vintage Watches. There's also quite a few dealers dotted around the city that have some big brands. 

It seems we get some pretty average Seikos here, and we pay too much for 'em. I am yet to find an automatic Seiko for sale here... seriously.


----------



## gsroppsa (Jan 5, 2013)

G'day everyone! Here representing Melbourne. If there's any interest maybe we should arrange a GTG sometime too?


----------



## Wonga (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm in Brisbane too and often check out brisbane vintage watches and a few of the other stores around the city as I live close by. Another good place is Define Watches in Bulimba they have quite a few german watch brands that you won't find anywhere else close by. 

But yes agree...we pay way too much here compared to the rest of world so I often make my purchases when I'm overseas

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieLoads (Apr 10, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, i buy all my watches online from places like dutyfreeisland, skywatches, creation, im basically paying half of what i would in Oz, i just cant afford to pay our prices.
> 
> There is a high end watch store in Bondi westfields, they sell all the high end brands, sorry i cant remember the name of the place but its a big and high end, i know that its the level above bakers delight directly above bakers delight, next to the escalators, they sell Breitlings, tag, omega, rolex im pretty sure and a host of others, somebody else might be able to chime in with the name.
> 
> cheers


Gregory's in Bondi Junction? They carry Breitling, Tudor, Bremont, IWC, JLC, Omega, Cartier, Tag, SevenFriday. Off the top of my head anyway.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

AussieLoads said:


> Gregory's in Bondi Junction? They carry Breitling, Tudor, Bremont, IWC, JLC, Omega, Cartier, Tag, SevenFriday. Off the top of my head anyway.


Thanks mate, i think thats the one, if its in westfeilds its certainly the one as i dont think there are any others in there, all looks very upmarket, you have to knock on the door to get in, big windows full of watches, a bit high end for me but i always have a bit of a window shop walking past.
cheers


----------



## TimeWizard (Oct 13, 2013)

kayjf said:


> I live in Brisbane and I go to uni in the city. I always go and check out Brisbane Vintage Watches. There's also quite a few dealers dotted around the city that have some big brands.
> 
> It seems we get some pretty average Seikos here, and we pay too much for 'em. I am yet to find an automatic Seiko for sale here... seriously.


I'm on the Gold Coast here, though my main haunt for watch browsing is Brisbane and online. BVW is amazing. If you're interested in automatic Seiko watches in Brisbane, try Val-Ray jewellers, they had quite a nice selection of Seiko 5 watches last time I was there. Wallace Bishop, and Angus & Coote also have a few.


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

My closest repairers are in Perth. I sent a couple to get fixed and had mixed results. I'm looking for someone who does case work and movement repairs and I'm prepared send my pieces anywhere.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Watchnik (Jul 6, 2012)

As you're in Sydney, and you care about watches, there is only one option: join us at the July Sydney GTG! :-!
You'll find an eclectic bunch there - including the watches ;-). Search WUS for the last Sydney GTG and you'll get an idea.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

July. Feels so far away ...


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm spending the weekend away with the fiancé at the blue mountains and We have been walking around all the vintage and antique stores today, stumbled across this in one of the stores









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi guys, another Sydney WIS here. Happy to see such a friendly bunch!

Just a note about the GTG in July. For security reasons, it's not an open event (nor is it free!) so be respectful and do not publish the details in an open forum.

PM either myself or user Dainese if you're interested.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi guys, another Oz WIS here.

Great thread, I'm going to wait a while before I tell whereabouts I'm from.

Just want to get to know you better.


----------



## sumanr1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey guys melbourne wis here. Just moved back to melbourne after 4 years and my new office is next to all the watch stores on collins st. Walking past grima (rolex) and monards every morning is killing me they have a dsotm in the window at the moment! Arrggh. My collection is small, putting cash towards house deposit, so living my dreams thru wus and window shopping. Today i walked into a garage sale and for the first time asked if there were any old watches. The lady said no so i walked out without looking at anything else, so i guess this addiction has well and truly taken hold! Keen for a melbourne gtg. Cheers, sum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bspargo (Jun 21, 2011)

HI guys, Sydney-based and generally into older watches. Love vintage chronos from the early 1900's but also have a soft spot for some of the 70's designs (particularly Favre Leuba during the period they shared a roof with JLC). I have a pretty eclectic collection of these and everything in between. Slowly teaching myself watch repair and servicing. Always good to meet fellow WIS, I don't know too many others into vintage collecting and watchmaking in AU though so would be keen to talk with any that are out there!
@Erks - I love some of those Blue Mountains antique shops, some are like alladins cave! I haven't been back there in years but would love to spend a day or two searching for watch treasure!

Ben.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

@bspargo thanks for the reply, any hidden antique shops you can recommend? We walked the katoomba town centre today. Might go for a little drive in surround areas tomorrow. 
One thing I noticed was a lot of the vintage pieces are for the ladies, saw a quartz breitling a nice omega de ville once again ladies and a few walthams. Only thing that turned up for men were a couple of quartz fossil watches looked to be from the 90s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi gents Im in Adelaide. I use Adelaide Time watch and clock repair specialists ... have used them 3 times and they have been stellar and relatively inexpensive eachtime. They do take awhile though and are always absolutely flat out (I guess because they are excellent and cheap)


----------



## bspargo (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry Erks, been a while since i been up that way. Someone bought me a few back from there a while ago, and they were mostly ladies watches. There is a giant antique shop in katoomba, has a basement level as well as aground floor, so much stuff there you could get lost in it! They may have other stuff 'out the back' or awaiting repair, just ask a few perhaps and see what they say.
When back in Sydney there is occasionally a couple of guys at the Rozelle markets with a few watches. but i've found them very overpriced compared to online. good for a browse though.
Ben.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks mate, I believe the place you are talking about is the place I spotted the rolex I posted earlier. I dare say I spend a good 30-40min just looking through all the glass cabinets they have.
We actually just popped in there again after dinner in the hope I missed something the first time haha no luck.

I'll report back tomorrow if I fin any other stores. 
I did see a few antique stores on the way here, might stop
In on the way back to Sydney.

Most of my hunting has been done online but it really is exciting popping into antique stores not knowing what you may or may not find. 

Cheers
Erks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

Good evening to you all my fellow Antipodeans.

My Sydneysider experience is:

Bought my Breitling (before learning about in-house movements and getting ripped off) at the Rolex store on Castlereagh st over 15 years ago.

I bought my 2 Glashutte Originals at Swiss Concept in Pitt St a few years ago. I felt I got a good deal and then learnt, GO were pulling out of Sydney!

There is a second-hand store in The Strand Arcade which sells brands such as Sinn and some Germans.

My Blancpain I purchased in Singapore. It was a better deal than J Farren Price also on Castlereagh st.

Cheers


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Everywhere is a better deal than J Farren Price :-d


----------



## spronston (Apr 15, 2011)

Another Adelaide resident here.

As skorN83 indicated, we don't have a great deal of choice for watch stores here. The one higher end AD here (J Farren Price) is quite good though - they once removed links from my Oris bracelet at no charge even though I had not purchased it there.



Matty01 said:


> Hi gents Im in Adelaide. I use Adelaide Time watch and clock repair specialists ... have used them 3 times and they have been stellar and relatively inexpensive eachtime. They do take awhile though and are always absolutely flat out (I guess because they are excellent and cheap)


Thanks Matty for the tip on Adelaide Time. I will give them a try next time a service is due. Oh, and great work on the snapper leather strap on my Flinders too - its fantastic.


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

OzO said:


> Everywhere is a better deal than J Farren Price :-d


True.

Although in their defence they adjusted my Blancpain for free! (took 20 mins only)


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

So just spent another day exploring what the blue mountains had to offer in terms of time pieces. No luck.
I'm fairly sure no one cares about the time out here lol all so laid back haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey guys,

A lot of you probably know me already from the affordable forum where I'm most active, but for those who don't I'm Suj, owner of Melbourne Watch Company.

It's been a busy year so far for us and we've just released our second model, the Hawthorn. We've also got a triple calendar model called the Portsea in the works, due later this year along with a mid size model called the Parkville.

Check out our website for more info, or feel free to get in touch via PM.

I'll try and get a Melbourne GTG happening later this year 

www.melbournewatch.com.au

Cheers,

Suj

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Suj, 
Thanks for the post, I've seen some pics of the upcoming portsea from your Facebook, wow amazing looking piece. 
Also it's great to see the development of timepieces from Australia. 

I'm in Melbourne a couple of times a year for work, next time I'm down id love to see some of the pieces you have in person.


Erks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

Erks said:


> Suj,
> Thanks for the post, I've seen some pics of the upcoming portsea from your Facebook, wow amazing looking piece.
> Also it's great to see the development of timepieces from Australia.
> 
> ...


Not a problem mate, give me a shout when you are here and we can work something out

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

As the end of the financial year approaches most stores offer reasonable discount. Does anyone know of some local stores in Aus with some pieces worth considering? 
Not really looking for anything specific but WIS'ers are always looking for good deals lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi guys good to see such an active community of fellow Aussies on WUS!

Since starting this hobby the place I've gone to the most in Sydney is the SVW store at the Strand. No, not buying watches but straps mostly as those are the only ones I can afford at the moment lol but yeah generally good selection and nice bunch of people too!


----------



## cnnonyx (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi all.

Sydney - Liverpool here. I just use this forum to learn and see awesome pics and quality opinion.

I have 4x internet purchased Russian watches, I remembered a moment as a child where an old family friend showed us his Russian watch and claimed it hadn't missed a beat for 40 years, bar a strap change. My mum used to talk about the popularity of Russian watches in the home country as well - and well, it stuck with me.

I hope I can one day own a super quality hand me down watch, but for now the Seiko Orange Monster rocks my wrist (eBay purchase from NZ).

The forum helped me get a find a great, cheap foreign repairer of Russians when I needed it.

I asked once for some Longines advice, but didn't receive much help. So I bit the bullet and paid 1400 a fortnight ago at the Longines shop in the city for a La Grande Classique as a gift for my wife. Around 1k was the best I found online, so I wasn't too stressed. My wife loves it.

Finally, my current wish list watch is a new Citizen Altichron, but I'll have to save for a while, then get permission from the boss to shell out. So it will probably remain as an internet book mark to sigh over every night while doing light reading and browsing before bed haha. I'm a notorious tight a55, and will just have to get my fix this way 

You all sound like a great bunch, so I look forward to reading your posts!

And a final final note - living next to Costco results in much fun looking at some nice high enders!

Dave


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey mate,
Great to see a few Sydney sliders here on WUS.
I've recently been looking into some Vostok Amphibian's but still undecided. 
I just need that one piece to push me over the edge lol 

Also a great choice with the OM, I've got the black monster and love it.

PS I didn't even know there was a Costco close to liverpool lol *starts googling* 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Ed (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi guys I'm a watch aficionado living in Brisbane. Things here in Brisbane are looking up in regards to watches with a lot of the jewelers expanding their range of watches and employing people that actually know a thing or two about them.

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Mr_Ed said:


> Hi guys I'm a watch aficionado living in Brisbane. Things here in Brisbane are looking up in regards to watches with a lot of the jewelers expanding their range of watches and employing people that actually know a thing or two about them.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


That's new to me.

Anybody in particular?


----------



## Mr_Ed (Oct 27, 2013)

I work outside the cbd and I rarely go in there but was visiting a friends work the other day and popped into the Wallace Bishop in the Queen street mall and saw they had a decent range if watches there. They had Ball, Baume & Mercier, Bell & Ross and adecent selection of the usual suspects Tags, Seikos and the like. I tried on a few watches and talked to the sales assistant for about 10 minutes and he mentioned that he wanted to get some Grand Siekos in store. Also Define Watches in Bulimba is really good.

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Fair enough, in my experience, the guys at Wallace Bishop don't have a clue. No chance on Grand Seiko, that's Sales talk. Although , BVW are putting Grand Seiko in soon, they are the agents in Sydney at SVW. 

I agree Define watches are okay, but I always find them desperate for a sale, IMO.


----------



## Mr_Ed (Oct 27, 2013)

You're probably right about the GS in Wallace Bishop but the last few of times I've been into one the sales assistants having been pretty good actually knowing what movements are in certain watches but maybe I just got lucky. I went into the Hourglass on sunday and the sales assistant there had no clue I felt kind of bad for her, she kept on looking at the brochures or asking other people for the answers.

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Mr_Ed said:


> You're probably right about the GS in Wallace Bishop but the last few of times I've been into one the sales assistants having been pretty good actually knowing what movements are in certain watches but maybe I just got lucky. I went into the Hourglass on sunday and the sales assistant there had no clue I felt kind of bad for her, she kept on looking at the brochures or asking other people for the answers.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


Yes, that's been my general experience of the AD in Brisbane, pretty clueless. It doesn't seem to be unique.

Did you try BVW, worth a visit. They usually have some great watches tucked away.


----------



## Mr_Ed (Oct 27, 2013)

I did. They had a couple of watches that caught my attention but alas I didn't have the money so I had to be content with just looking.

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

I've found knowledge at jewellers in regards to watches some what limited. If I'm on the hunt for specific details I usually make my way to the CBD in the hope of finding knowledge on what I'm looking for, all compared to jewellers located in shopping centres


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

Erks said:


> Hey mate,
> Great to see a few *Sydney sliders* here on WUS.
> I've recently been looking into some Vostok Amphibian's but still undecided.
> I just need that one piece to push me over the edge lol
> ...


Sydney slider?

Sounds like an awesome cocktail!

(or a disgusting oyster sliding down one's gullet)


----------



## Christofero (Jun 26, 2009)

Fermenter said:


> Mexican here. Yet to buy anything special, but I tend to do most of my shopping online for reasons of price, choice and convenience. Recently landed a Victorinox Infantry automatic, retailers here want $1000. From Switzerland via the USA, all done and dusted under $500. Crazy.
> 
> I do need to try on a Sinn 103, i have no idea where to find one. If I do, and I decide to buy, I'll certainly give the shop every opportunity to get the sale; I'll even allow them a modest premium over the best deal, but I won't pay them hundreds of dollars for the service of allowing me to try a watch on.
> 
> ...


Watchtime has Sinns.

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrc693 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi fellow Aussies!

I just wanted to ask something, couldnt find an Australian thread,

when purchasing a $1000 + watch from overseas, when do you pay the import tax for the product? when it gets imported does it get held somewhere until you pay for it? 

Sorry might be a stupid question, trying to purchase a watch at the moment, been very confused with all the information online about it!

Thanks!


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey mate,

I went through the process a couple of months ago. 
Purchased the watch, in my instance it was shipped via FedEx, once fedex Australia received my item I got called being advised how much duty/tax I am required to pay. They wouldn't release the item until the duty/tax was paid. 
As soon as I paid the tax the watch was at my doorstep the next day. 

Cheers
Erks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

meloie said:


> Sydney slider?
> 
> Sounds like an awesome cocktail!
> 
> (or a disgusting oyster sliding down one's gullet)


Lol was meant to say Sydney siders haha
But you might be into something with the cocktail thing haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Erks said:


> Hey mate,
> Great to see a few Sydney sliders here on WUS.
> I've recently been looking into some Vostok Amphibian's but still undecided.
> I just need that one piece to push me over the edge lol
> ...


The Scuba Dude is fantastic in person, go for it:


----------



## cnnonyx (Oct 9, 2009)

Ace McLoud said:


> The Scuba Dude is fantastic in person, go for it:


Yep, I've got the blue scuba dude too. For the price, its a great watch, with a nice unique story behind it, like all Russians in my mind!


----------



## pley3r (Mar 15, 2014)

jrc693 said:


> Hi fellow Aussies!
> 
> I just wanted to ask something, couldnt find an Australian thread,
> 
> ...


Strange. My Glycine I bought a month ago I was expecting to pay import fee as it was well over $1000. However it simply rocked up at my door good to go. I suppose it depends who you get at customs that day.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

For those that have vostok's in Aus where do you source yours from? 
I've been mainly searching on the bay, anywhere else I should look?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Erks said:


> For those that have vostok's in Aus where do you source yours from?
> I've been mainly searching on the bay, anywhere else I should look?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got mine from here:

Meranom Store - Vostok Watches -

Delivery is a little slow, but that's probably AUS Post as much as Russian post. Good value and he's apparently very good to deal with.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Ace McLoud said:


> Got mine from here:
> 
> Meranom Store - Vostok Watches -
> 
> Delivery is a little slow, but that's probably AUS Post as much as Russian post. Good value and he's apparently very good to deal with.


You're a legend mate, i haven't even seen some of these models on the bay. 
OOOO that Amphibian SE 090621B..

Whats you're experience with the standard bracelets? I've read a lot of bad things haha


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Erks said:


> You're a legend mate, i haven't even seen some of these models on the bay.
> OOOO that Amphibian SE 090621B..
> 
> Whats you're experience with the standard bracelets? I've read a lot of bad things haha


He gets the latest limited editions, and they're all brand new.

Didn't wear the braclet for a second, they're among the worst ever put on a watch. Mine went straight onto a nato.


----------



## sertse (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello, another Sydneysider here. I don't think I've ever bought a watch locally - they either have a very limited selection of 'mall watches' or at the very high end that I can't afford.

Looking at my collection, it seems I have a thing for totally impractical quirky watches and (maybe related) I inadvertently started a Russian watch collection. I've got a Vostok Amphibia, the Luch one hander, the Raketa Big Zero and the Copernicus, notice the trend? I also have a HMT pilot and a Skagen (no regret getting it purely for the looks).


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

sertse said:


> Hello, another Sydneysider here. I don't think I've ever bought a watch locally - they either have a very limited selection of 'mall watches' or at the very high end that I can't afford.
> 
> Looking at my collection, it seems I have a thing for totally impractical quirky watches and (maybe related) I inadvertently started a Russian watch collection. I've got a Vostok Amphibia, the Luch one hander, the Raketa Big Zero and the Copernicus, notice the trend? I also have a HMT pilot and a Skagen (no regret getting it purely for the looks).


Any pics?
It would be interesting to see some of those watches.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

+1 for some pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red_dave (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi from bayside Brisbane!

Just moved back here from Sydney so still trying to work out where to window shop. 

Haven't spent much time looking tbh, but i was pleasantly surprised to see Ball watches at Westfield Carindale the other day!

I saw Define Watches mentioned earlier so might pop my head in there next time i'm in the area.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Great to see more Aussies floating around here, more than I initially expected.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Stacks (May 21, 2014)

Canadian here but living in Sydney for the last 4 1/2 years. Wife is Aussie so I'm here permanently unless she wants to move.

Lots of AD's here which is nice when you need to try some pieces on before purchasing and Fredman SVW at The Strand here in Sydney have pre-owned pieces at a reasonable price.

However, I purchase all my watches pre-loved and have my "go-to guys" all around the world, so no paying ridiculous Aussie prices.

PM me if you're interested on anything


----------



## Justin Stacks (May 21, 2014)

cfhnxzcxiao said:


> I'm also travelling overseas to the US for my honeymoon in December was wondering if my savings will be worth buying overseas or If I should buy locally from an AD and have better piece of mind.


How do you have better piece of mind purchasing locally? If anything is wrong with the watch, they send it back to the manufacturer anyways.

If you're travelling overseas, purchase at an AD and you'll save money on the cost of the watch, and you'll receive an International Warranty Card with your purchase that is valid no matter where in the world you are.


----------



## findingnewo (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm in Perth but moving to Melbourne end of next month.


----------



## scuba185 (Nov 14, 2013)

Still after a calibre 5 erks? Got mine last year in ACT for less than $2500


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

scuba185 said:


> Still after a calibre 5 erks? Got mine last year in ACT for less than $2500


Thanks for the heads up, yeh still after one.
At this stage I'll be in states in December for my honeymoon and I remember there being a tag heuer outlet store in Las Vegas so I'm hoping to snag the deal there. But it's great to know local prices, if it's a similar price after currency conversions in the states I think I'll purchase locally in Aus.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Erks said:


> Thanks for the heads up, yeh still after one.
> At this stage I'll be in states in December for my honeymoon and I remember there being a tag heuer outlet store in Las Vegas so I'm hoping to snag the deal there. But it's great to know local prices, if it's a similar price after currency conversions in the states I think I'll purchase locally in Aus.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you wear it home (nothing to declare) no import duty I assume?

I'm looking at a Carrera Heritage caliber 6. $3400 at AD in Melbourne with an offer of "we can generally discount 10-20%" depending on the model. So possibly around $2800 if I push for max discount.

Jomashop has it for $2500. Any idea what import duties I would get stung with?

Ita


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Ita said:


> If you wear it home (nothing to declare) no import duty I assume?
> 
> I'm looking at a Carrera Heritage caliber 6. $3400 at AD in Melbourne with an offer of "we can generally discount 10-20%" depending on the model. So possibly around $2800 if I push for max discount.
> 
> ...


The import duty is one of the concerns if i purchase overseas, 
just to give you an idea, i purchased my Rolex OP from the states, i think after conversions it was around the $1900AUD range, i ended up paying roughly $250 in duty when it arrived. 
I had found a link that broke down all the fee's and what percentage they all are so you can get a rough idea.


----------



## Justin Stacks (May 21, 2014)

Ita said:


> If you wear it home (nothing to declare) no import duty I assume?
> 
> I'm looking at a Carrera Heritage caliber 6. $3400 at AD in Melbourne with an offer of "we can generally discount 10-20%" depending on the model. So possibly around $2800 if I push for max discount.
> 
> ...


A rough guide to import duty is 10% on the total amount including shipping costs.

Ita - Is that an ducati monster in your avatar?

I'm also a fellow Italian motorbike rider...MV Agusta Brutale 910S for me 



Erks said:


> The import duty is one of the concerns if i purchase overseas,


If you are actually going overseas, remember, you can claim any duty back that you paid on the watch when leaving the country. Only residents pay the country's duty.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

@Ita here is a link that breaks down how duty and GSt is calculated
Importing Goods by Post FAQ


----------



## eddie27 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi all

My name is Eddie and I've been reading this forum for a while now but only just signed up officially.

I Live in Sydney...been collecting watches for a few years now, I was influenced by my brother who is a massive Panerai fan so my first watch (4 yrs ago) was a Panerai, Then over the years i've picked up all sorts of watches that I either like the designs or the history behind it, i now have a wide range collection ranging from affordable to branded wristwatches.

Most of my watches are purchased from overseas, majority of them are from Hong Kong when I'm on business trips, the rest are purchased from Europe. I haven't purchased a piece from Australia before until recently when I picked up the new sevenfriday M2 from sevenfriday Australia.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Erks said:


> @Ita here is a link that breaks down how duty and GSt is calculated
> Importing Goods by Post FAQ


Thanks for the link...

Jeepers... In the example they use an AUD $1400 item attracts an extra $278.85 in duty, GST and charges!! Ned Kelly is still alive and well... 8-( On those calculations the Cal 6 from Joma would cost me well over $3000. Buggar that...

Lucky my Stowa snuck in under a grand so no hidden extras! 

Ita


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Justin Stacks said:


> Ita - Is that an ducati monster in your avatar?
> 
> I'm also a fellow Italian motorbike rider...MV Agusta Brutale 910S for me


Yes mate... An '04 996 Desmoquattro with the full SPS kit. 130rwhp! I sold it about 5 years ago. I still sorta miss it, but it would have killed me in the end, as I'm extremely irresponsible on the road. I'm currently selling my Honda SP-1 track bike because I'm extremely irresponsible on the track! LOL...

I'm finding watches a much safer hobby! ;-)

Ita


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Welcome Eddy...

The Seven Friday is very cool...

Ita


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

Ita said:


> Yes mate... An '04 996 Desmoquattro with the full SPS kit. 130rwhp! I sold it about 5 years ago. I still sorta miss it, but it would have killed me in the end, as I'm extremely irresponsible on the road. I'm currently selling my Honda SP-1 track bike because I'm extremely irresponsible on the track! LOL...
> 
> I'm finding watches a much safer hobby! ;-)
> 
> Ita


I'm considering selling my Triumph Speedy 1050...just don't seem to have the time now with all this watch brand running stuff :-(

Edit - my wife hates it too :-(

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

SKrishnan said:


> I'm considering selling my Triumph Speedy 1050...just don't seem to have the time now with all this watch brand running stuff :-(
> 
> Edit - my wife hates it too :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Happy wife = Happy life SK...

Sadly I'm not sure if my wife is all that happy about my ever expanding watch collection either! (I've got 2 Russians on the way)

Ita


----------



## Justin Stacks (May 21, 2014)

Ita said:


> Yes mate... An '04 996 Desmoquattro with the full SPS kit. 130rwhp! I sold it about 5 years ago. I still sorta miss it, but it would have killed me in the end, as I'm extremely irresponsible on the road. I'm currently selling my Honda SP-1 track bike because I'm extremely irresponsible on the track! LOL...
> 
> I'm finding watches a much safer hobby! ;-)
> 
> Ita


I have a ZX6RR for the track and the MV for the road.

No need (or want) to choose between the two. I love them both.

Combined with my passion for watches, my hobbies and past times get very expensive.

Luckily the wife doesn't really know how much I spend on either, haha.


----------



## hotmustardsauce (Sep 19, 2012)

Just noticed this on SMH

Ten top watches for under $2000

Seiko SARB021 for $1.7k lol. And they wonder why retail in Australia is failing.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey all, 
Another quick question, 
Has anyone purchased a $1000+ watch overseas while on holiday? If so what was the process returning to Aus? Did you get pulled up at customs, did you declare it? I know I could wear the watch back into Aus but I'm a sucker for keeping boxes and paperwork.
I would love to hear any personal experiences 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Stacks (May 21, 2014)

Erks said:


> Hey all,
> Another quick question,
> Has anyone purchased a $1000+ watch overseas while on holiday? If so what was the process returning to Aus? Did you get pulled up at customs, did you declare it? I know I could wear the watch back into Aus but I'm a sucker for keeping boxes and paperwork.
> I would love to hear any personal experiences
> ...


Just a thought, but in no way do I condone cheating the tax man.

You can wear the watch back from your trip and just post the boxes and paperwork back to yourself so it's not kept in your luggage in case customs goes through your stuff.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Justin Stacks said:


> Just a thought, but in no way do I condone cheating the tax man.
> 
> You can wear the watch back from your trip and just post the boxes and paperwork back to yourself so it's not kept in your luggage in case customs goes through your stuff.


I like the way think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Stacks (May 21, 2014)

Erks said:


> I like the way think
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calibre 11 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi there- have just seen this thread, so thought I'd say hi.

I've been on WUS for a couple of years, mainly in the TAG Heuer forum. I'm the editor of The Home of TAG Heuer & Vintage Heuer Collectors | Calibre 11 and am also involved with a new online Australian watch site called Time+Tide www.timeandtidewatches.com- both of which are based in Melbourne.

dc


----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

Erks said:


> Hey all,
> Another quick question,
> Has anyone purchased a $1000+ watch overseas while on holiday? If so what was the process returning to Aus? Did you get pulled up at customs, did you declare it? I know I could wear the watch back into Aus but I'm a sucker for keeping boxes and paperwork.
> I would love to hear any personal experiences
> ...


Bought wife a new watch a few years ago to upgrade from her Tissot.

She started wearing it straight away and we just bagged and boxed up all the gubbins into our luggage and went home. On the declaration card, I declared a high value purchase, was flagged into the Customs examination line, the fella asked what it was, I pointed at her watch and he waved us straight through without even looking at it.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

@dero thanks for the input, not sure if it's a lucky break you go or the norm coming through customs lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

I reckon it's probably 50/50. It was pretty clear to the customs officer that I bought that watch as a gift for my wife on our holiday overseas. She was quite proud of it and showed it.
The customs fella played the human and relationship card and utilised his discretion. I think also the fact that the watch was a Longines DolceVita and not too far off the GST qualification window.

Watches well beyond the $10k point I'd be more inclined to do the put the watch on your wrist/watch case and mail the manufacturer boxes home.


----------



## LC1982 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi people,

I'm from Sydney. Can anyone recommend a place to get a strap for my Longines Master Collection? Looking for something quality, but I don't want to pay for a brand-name strap.

Cheers,

Lewis


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Lewis...

You say strap, so do you mean leather, rubber, nylon, Zulu, NATO or a replacement bracelet?

I just bought a couple of straps (1 x Zulu and 1 x rubber) from Time Piece Republic via fleabay. Good service, fair prices and reasonable shipping...

Ita


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to ask if anyone from Aus has ordered from skywatches.com.sg? If so what was rough postage costs and how long did delivery take? 

Thanks in advance all

Erks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samgyeopsal (Dec 9, 2012)

Another guy here from Adelaide. 

My first watch was a zenith el primero which I got from ashford online and had it looked at by Richard @ Adelaide Vintage Watch restoration, nice bloke! Sold it after I got an IWC Portofino Chrono and have tried selling it a few times on here to no avail, need it to fund my GO !!

The good thing with only having J farren as a decent retailer here in Adelaide is that the majority here wear Tag, I can go under the radar when I say its IWC!


----------



## Stiletto666 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Just signed up and joined from Perth.

I have mainly 4x Seiko 5 Automatics, 2x Seiko Sports Chronographs and an Orient Automatic but looking at adding to the collection so the question about skywatches.com.aq interests me as well.



Erks said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wanted to ask if anyone from Aus has ordered from skywatches.com.sg? If so what was rough postage costs and how long did delivery take?
> 
> ...


Also in relation the query about repairs I use Neville Cox in WA.

I am looking forward to learning chatting about the new acknowledged hobby.

Cheers,

Stiletto666


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Stiletto666 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just signed up and joined from Perth.
> 
> ...


Skywatches is a very capable and reputable seller. Their prices are competitive and they stock a decent range.

Good luck


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

I can also confirm back from my previous question. I ordered from skywatches and I got delivery in Sydney with 3 days. Great quick service 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Georgeck (Aug 23, 2013)

American here but living in the ACT for the last two years. Not a whole lot of choices here so I normally buy online, although I purchased my IWC Aquatimer 2000 in Sydney. Anyone else in the ACT?


----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

Another Aussie here. Sydney based. I don't have a huge collection but can tell you that Peter's of Kensington will take 30% off RRP without even needing to haggle. I got my Tissot Visodate there. They also are AD for Breitling, Oris and (I think) Longines.
Was at Westfield Bondi Junction yesterday and had the usual window shop at Gregory's - great selection - might just go in one day....! Also noticed another jewellers nearby with an interesting selection of notables (seemed legit so I dont think they were fakes??). They had a reasonable sized collection if Rolexes. Unfortunately, with the exception of one GMT Master II, they were mostly god-awful, blingy things. Diamond encrusted Sky-dwellers and such (*shudders*). They had a couple of AP Royal Oak Offshores and a Panerai too. Like I say, I'm not 100% sure of their authenticity but it was certainly a selection for the nouveau riche....


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

I've heard a lot about shopping at peters at Kensington, I can't find much on there website other than a couple of tw steel watches, I was going to order some cape cod polishing clothes from them but is it worth travelling in to see them, do they still have a decent selection in store? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

Erks said:


> I've heard a lot about shopping at peters at Kensington, I can't find much on there website other than a couple of tw steel watches, I was going to order some cape cod polishing clothes from them but is it worth travelling in to see them, do they still have a decent selection in store?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, they only advertise online what you can buy online which, for some reason, doesn't extend to the rest of their range. If you aren't too far away, I'd say it's worth having a look. Only those 4-5 brands from memory but a pretty decent selection of each. Lots of Brietling (if that's your thing) and they are certainly happy to carve up price. I got my Visodate for $525 with a $749 RRP. Everyone else in the city would only come down 20%. I only saw it cheaper on one website which looked a bit dodgy so was happy with that. 
Apply 30% to a watch worth a few grand and it certainly makes a difference.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

@squire76 thanks mate that helps a lot, I'm only about 20-30minutes away from them, i think I'll head in. 
It won't w a wasted trip as I'll pick up some polishing clothes while I'm there anyways 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zien (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi, Melburnian here. I actually work for a higher end jewellers, so I know a bit about this side of the industry. A lot of salesmen and women don't really know too much about watches as such, since the gross profit for them are nowhere near as high as diamonds.

I'm the opposite. I love my watches and the history associated with the brand and movements, and their aesthetics. Ive gone into watch stores like Hourglass and Monards on Collins here in Melbourne and have been unimpressed with their knowledge. Service is quite cold too.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi all. I'm in Hobart and it's a watch wasteland here. There's one store that has a couple of auto Tissots (eg Visodate) but that's it. 100% quartz and fashion watches otherwise. Hence almost all of my watches have arrived in the mail. 

We're well served by small and economical watch repairers on a per capita basis though - there are three within 100m of my workplace.


----------



## calibre 11 (Jan 2, 2007)

We had a get together in Melbourne a few weeks ago for the launch of the Tudor Ranger...a few photos below, including a couple of drinks before things started with Tudor.

Australian Tudor Heritage Ranger launch | The Australian Watch Authority

I'll post the new get together in this thread for those interested (and we'll try and doing something outside of Melbourne for those unlucky enough to live elsewhere  )

dc


----------



## Zien (Jul 25, 2014)

calibre 11 said:


> We had a get together in Melbourne a few weeks ago for the launch of the Tudor Ranger...a few photos below, including a couple of drinks before things started with Tudor.
> 
> Australian Tudor Heritage Ranger launch | The Australian Watch Authority
> 
> ...


You're kidding! Can't believe I missed out because I didn't find this thread until very recently. Then again, I might be a tad bit on the younger side haha


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Woah... That looks like flashy event. I like watches, but could never move in those circles! Way out of my league... :-/

Ita


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Erks said:


> I've heard a lot about shopping at peters at Kensington, I can't find much on there website other than a couple of tw steel watches, I was going to order some cape cod polishing clothes from them but is it worth travelling in to see them, do they still have a decent selection in store?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Order cape cod from watch bitz


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

So today I ventured into peters of Kensington, great range of watches, some nice tissot's, I tried on a nice oris aquis which looks and feels to be a great watch, I was also looking to compare with the longines hydro conquest but they only had the 39mm quartz model so I'll be keeping an eye out for the 41mm auto. 
Very competitive prices, now it's just to decide the aquis or hydro or wait till I visit the states at the end of the year and look for a tag heuer aquaracer.

I did leave with a cape code polishing kit which I've just finished using, oh how I wish I had taken a 'before' photo, I'm only able to show the 'after', I'm very impressed, great purchase and I definitely recommend to anyone.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

Erks said:


> So today I ventured into peters of Kensington, great range of watches, some nice tissot's, I tried on a nice oris aquis which looks and feels to be a great watch, I was also looking to compare with the longines hydro conquest but they only had the 39mm quartz model so I'll be keeping an eye out for the 41mm auto.
> Very competitive prices, now it's just to decide the aquis or hydro or wait till I visit the states at the end of the year and look for a tag heuer aquaracer.
> 
> I did leave with a cape code polishing kit which I've just finished using, oh how I wish I had taken a 'before' photo, I'm only able to show the 'after', I'm very impressed, great purchase and I definitely recommend to anyone.
> ...


Cool. So they do stock Longines. I couldn't quite remember.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeh mate they had a good selection of Longines, no Tag though, fairly extensive collection of Breitling and then some swatch pieces and tw steel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan-W (Aug 22, 2014)

Anyone know a good place to get watches serviced in perth??


----------



## Chronolover (May 30, 2013)

G'day from Geelong!!


Tag Heuer calibre 1887 chrono (2012)
Omega Speedy Pro (2013)
Breitling Superocean Heritage 46 (2014)


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dan-W said:


> Anyone know a good place to get watches serviced in perth??


Just found Jim @ Swiss Precision Watch repairs @ Guilford. 92799950. Great service.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey guys,

Just a quick one, has anyone ordered from tungchoy? If so how long did delivery take to Aus? I'm getting anxious waiting for my delivery hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Erks said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just a quick one, has anyone ordered from tungchoy? If so how long did delivery take to Aus? I'm getting anxious waiting for my delivery hahaha


The few times I've ordered from them it took about two weeks to get to Sydney.

What did you order?


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

@stewham 
Ahh the wait continues then haha 
I ordered the endmill for my skx007



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red_dave (Oct 5, 2011)

I've ordered from Tungchoy's other site - Taikonaut, and it's taken about 2 weeks for the straps to arrive.

Hope yours have turned up by now...


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Yep my arrived yesterday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey all,

Just seeing if anyone in Aus has ordered from bernhardt? If so do you remember rough postage?
I've emailed them just waiting on a response, but the trigger finger is getting itchy haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan-W (Aug 22, 2014)

I haven't but as I like their watches also I have perused their site, as I recall the price is on there and it is $45...

yep look under who we are > terms and conditions - international post $45 for most watches


----------



## Fermenter (May 22, 2014)

Hi guys, I have a German retailer telling me he can't ship the watch yet as he's waiting for an export license - anyone run into this? Sound genuine?


----------



## ywan6761 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi guys, 

To those who have purchased overseas, what are the standard import charges (GST etc) that are applied? Is it just the standard 10% or...?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Fermenter said:


> Hi guys, I have a German retailer telling me he can't ship the watch yet as he's waiting for an export license - anyone run into this? Sound genuine?


No.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

ywan6761 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> To those who have purchased overseas, what are the standard import charges (GST etc) that are applied? Is it just the standard 10% or...?


10% GST for anything over $AU1000.00 + Processing Fee.

Occasionally it sneaks through at no charge, but I would always factor in costs, if it gets through, BONUS!

Customs used to charge $55.00 processing fee if you did it yourself, if you used a Customs House it may cost a bit more.


----------



## ywan6761 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks Brisman! Exactly what I was looking for


----------



## Dan-W (Aug 22, 2014)

Fermenter said:


> Hi guys, I have a German retailer telling me he can't ship the watch yet as he's waiting for an export license
> 
> Iv personally never heard of this, I would have expected a retailer would have had all his ducks in a row if he regularly sold watches... maybe start a new thread to get a better answer from others...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

ywan6761 said:


> Thanks Brisman! Exactly what I was looking for


Also, if it's a self import, Customs holds your item when it arrives in Oz, then sends you a bill.

Once paid, turn around is about a week, so don't panic.


----------



## Fermenter (May 22, 2014)

Thanks guys, I think I'll just lean on the seller a bit harder. I'm beginning to suspect he doesn't have the stock yet so he's spinning a yarn, but I didn't know if Germany had some weird export processes.

His feedback is good.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Fermenter said:


> Thanks guys, I think I'll just lean on the seller a bit harder. I'm beginning to suspect he doesn't have the stock yet so he's spinning a yarn, but I didn't know if Germany had some weird export processes.
> 
> His feedback is good.


I'd like to put in the mix that it could be a slight translation error. If the seller exports, maybe they need some approval or certification to exempt the VAT. I've never seen an ebay sellers do VAT exemption, even when I specifically requested it.

Ahhh who knows? I'm just suggesting there could be plenty of reasons for the delay, and you just 
got the easiest translation.

Waiting is difficult. At least you get some communication in the meantime.


----------



## Fermenter (May 22, 2014)

Time On My Hands said:


> I'd like to put in the mix that it could be a slight translation error.


Thanks, I was kinda thinking that but didn't fully grasp the wide range of possibilities - I'm working off a Google translation, so 'export license' could really be something as simple as 'postage stamp', depending on how accurately Google interprets the phrase!

I might start a thread and see if any helpful German speakers fancy translating it for me.

Gotta love WUS!

Thanks guys.


----------



## cnnonyx (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Erks, 

Did you ever end up adding the Vostok Amphibia to your collection, as mentioned earlier in this thread? 

I hope you did - at the price, you can't do much better than one of those babies. Scuba dude rocks. 

I gave mine to a very young nephew because he used to be obsessed with turning the bezel on my Seiko OM, but the little guys hands weren't strong enough. The Vostok slides nice and easy, so he loves it. He reminds me of his little man watch every time we see each other, so it's nice. 

As for myself, I'm so confused. I wanted a Citizen Altichron, then the Citizen Skyhawk Blue Angels took my fancy, now a Casio is on the radar, I'm just so confused, I don't know what I want. 

I only hope you fell into the fun of owning a Vostok. Let us know! 

Cheers


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

cnnonyx said:


> Hi Erks,
> 
> Did you ever end up adding the Vostok Amphibia to your collection, as mentioned earlier in this thread?
> 
> ...


Hey cnnonyx,

I did purchase an amphibia about 5-6 weeks ago, still waiting for delivery though, I also ordered a smooth bezel to swap out (which arrived 4 weeks ago lol) 
Now I just patiently wait for the watch to arrive haha
I've got a few small mods lined up, I'll get some pics up when it arrives lol

As for your watch choice, I've always liked the citizen Skyhawk so that gets my vote

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnnonyx (Oct 9, 2009)

Looking forward to the pics, I love all things Vostok. I haven't made up my mind modding watches though, I don't know if I'm a fan or not. 

I like knowing that is original and out of the factory, the way it looks. But I guess at the price, you can't go wrong. On the flip side, modding means you potentially have something very unique on your wrist. 

Any type of vostok can make the unique argument though, modded or not! 

You now have me browsing Vostoks again......


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeh I do agree, vostok's are great pieces at a great price point, I've got my eye on the neptune but it's still out of stock.. :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wonga (Jul 29, 2012)

For those of you in Brisbane I just spotted Wallace Bishop in Queen street mall are carrying Grand Seiko!! I didnt have much time to check them out but they had about 5 or 6 models on display


----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

That's awesome! I'm going to go have a look... not that I'm going to go to buy given i've already bought my Snowflake from BVW. Awesome that they are stocking GS nonetheless!


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

After a 4 week wait my first vostok has arrived.








Didn't last too long without a mod, ordered a smooth bezel and had the watchadoo floating around









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Erks said:


> After a 4 week wait my first vostok has arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great fun quirky watches that attract a fare bit of attention. I bought 2 after getting my watch tools because I thought they would be fun to tool around with! Apart from junking the band on the Fibby for a Panerai style rubber strap, I've done no tooling because these watches ROCK...

My Fibby says Hi to yours...



Now if you want a cranker... For $40 get a Dirskie. I set this beast on Oct 1 (had to change the date) 54 sec fast. Crank it every morning when I wake up and after 49 days its 9 sec slow! That is freaking AWESOME...



Long live Vostok..

Ita


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

I've only owned mine for a matter of a couple of hours but I've had it on my wrist just around the house lol don't want to take it off. 
I purchased mine with the intention to mod, the bezel arrived before the watch itself haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Erks said:


> I've only owned mine for a matter of a couple of hours but I've had it on my wrist just around the house lol don't want to take it off.
> I purchased mine with the intention to mod, the bezel arrived before the watch itself haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If ya look at their wiki page the history is very interesting. Lots of good and bad reports on the net, but there is certainly something about them, that is just sort of 60's cool... ;-) I just love mine. They are cheap enough to junk, pull apart and play with if they pack up, and parts are super cheap and available.

An in-house Movt. watch for under $100! Really.... Just bizarre. 

Ita


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh Yeah...

Get a tube of Polywatch. The Acrylic is as soft as butter :-(

Ita


----------



## goudgey (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi Aussies,
Can anyone point me in the direction of reputable watch repairer in Adelaide? I've a vintage Omega Seamaster that I'd like to get serviced and I don't want to leave it to just anyone.
The rest of my collection is likely insignificant compared to many of yours, comprising of a Tag Heuer Aquaracer, Seiko SKX007 and a mid 80's Citizen Wingman chrono.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

I hate waiting for the UPS man! been marked "out for delivery" since 0930! 

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spronston (Apr 15, 2011)

goudgey said:


> Hi Aussies,
> Can anyone point me in the direction of reputable watch repairer in Adelaide? I've a vintage Omega Seamaster that I'd like to get serviced and I don't want to leave it to just anyone.
> The rest of my collection is likely insignificant compared to many of yours, comprising of a Tag Heuer Aquaracer, Seiko SKX007 and a mid 80's Citizen Wingman chrono.
> Cheers
> Mark


Hi Mark,

Matty01 recommended Adelaide Time earlier in this thread (post #29) which is who I will be trying for my next service.

I imagine J Faren Price would do a good job, but may be on the expensive side.


----------



## goudgey (Nov 6, 2014)

spronston said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Matty01 recommended Adelaide Time earlier in this thread (post #29) which is who I will be trying for my next service.
> 
> I imagine J Faren Price would do a good job, but may be on the expensive side.


Thanks for the advice sponston. I'll give Adelaide Time a go.

I've had my Tag serviced by J Farren Price and I wasn't overly impressed with the service or the cost!


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

Erks said:


> After a 4 week wait my first vostok has arrived.
> 
> Didn't last too long without a mod, ordered a smooth bezel and had the watchadoo floating around
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one. Did you order this from Meranom? I've got the T-Shirt and a SE710 Radio Room coming. Shipped on the 3rd so I'm hoping it's here soon!

*To Brisbane people: *would anyone be interested in a meetup? Maybe some time in the middle of December? I'd love to see what other people on this forum have. Plus, I don't know anyone who is interested in watches so it would be great to sit down and chat with like minded people over lunch and a few cheeky beers


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

kayjf said:


> Nice one. Did you order this from Meranom? I've got the T-Shirt and a SE710 Radio Room coming. Shipped on the 3rd so I'm hoping it's here soon!


I did order from meranom, I ordered on the 8th of October and it arrived on Monday so about 6 weeks from date of order. 
I'm constantly checking the site for the ep tune to be back in stock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Have a look at Zenitar on fleabay. Victor has a huge range of the traditional lines (no LE stuff) and his service is brilliant:+1:

Ita


----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

kayjf said:


> *To Brisbane people: *would anyone be interested in a meetup? Maybe some time in the middle of December? I'd love to see what other people on this forum have. Plus, I don't know anyone who is interested in watches so it would be great to sit down and chat with like minded people over lunch and a few cheeky beers


Sure. Haven't been to a watch interest meetup before. My collection is very small though. Not something people here would be jumping up and down over. Probably a few jeers.

Depends though on which weekend in December you were looking at though - I'm heading to Tasmania for a week nearing the end of December.


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

dero said:


> Sure. Haven't been to a watch interest meetup before. My collection is very small though. Not something people here would be jumping up and down over. Probably a few jeers.
> 
> Depends though on which weekend in December you were looking at though - I'm heading to Tasmania for a week nearing the end of December.


Hey, any watch is a watch I want to take a look at. Maybe if we get more people on board we can figure out a date. Could even be in the new year if that suits more people.


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

G'day all! Outskirts of Sydney for me, so CBD trips and Bondi & Kensington are a bit of a special treat trip 

I only just stimbled across this thread after being around here intermittently for a a couple years.

The original question of buying in the US - It depends - The pprices over there are way lower than here for the most part. Alaska jaw droppingly so. A trip a couple years ago saw my collection expand hugely and my wifes sort of kick off. We posted home several cartons of empty boxes and just bought a travel case for watches and jewellery "This old thing? I take it everywhere" Honestly nobody even blinked at the paperwork 

The BEST place to get deals though is from fellow collectors based in these spoiled lands of cheap watches. They don't know how good they have it. Buy something get bored or desperate and flip it ofr a song. Chrono24 & Watchrecon are your friends here. SHopping second hand this way has netted me the bulk of my collection and saved me heaps.

I have bought a couple of things here, but you have to be prepared to haggle hard and walk away if they don't go to where you are happy.

Watches of Switzerland near Circular Quay - Young Guy Anthony loves watches and will happily chat and show you all sorts of exotica he knows is outa reach ( Lange's etc) but will also do deals on things, Got a JLC for the wife at Internet prices, a B&M at less for me Cartier for Mrs at a smideon over internet grey market 

Swiss Concept in Pitt St will also haggle & a few weeks ago they were renovating and doing HUGE deals on stock affected - Got a B&M that we hadn't planned on for way less than 2nd hand, let alone grey market.

Hardy Bros in castlereagh will also haggle , but only have a limited range.

Never had much luck with any of the Gregory's franchises willing to deal even did the "Pretty Woman" scene when one guy refeused to budge on a Bremont. I got annoyed, so when I found it at the lower price I went back and showed him the sale he'd missed

HourGlass and J Farren Price are well stocked, but service and knowledge can be hit & miss

The vertically integrated boutique brand stores for Rolex, TAG, Omega Breitling Rado Lankiness can be very hit & miss on knowledge.

Define in Brisbane are hard to get to haggle, but the Sinn pricing is pretty universal around the globe from what I could find, so its hard to find a new one cheaper, best look for used unless you want something rare ( like I did) Meistersinger is cheaper from German dealer or Dutch dealers

Nomos is imilarly reasonably priced and uniformly priced. The unsung heroes of the Sydney watch world would have to be Donna & Karl at Master Watchmakers down 265 Castlereagh St only open weekdays and upstairs by appointment Great people, impresive immaculate workshop and a decent range of new and used watches

I'll look in Fredman SVM in the Strand on the way through, but theyare always over priced to my mind, even with their discounts. The used range especialy so - everything is "rare & hard to find" They do services too and I'd happily entrust them with my stuff.

I' recently found an old school watch & clock guy at Camden whom I'm trying out with things over the coming little while.

Christopher Ward online will declare their watches as gifts under $100 without any prompting from the buyer

Many other dealers in Asia and Europe will do this too

Jomashop and the ilk of grey marketers have bolsterd some of my collection without a drama

Collector Time in Malaysia have also been brilliant

And the team at Perpetual in China make some amazingly affordable, interesting classic dress pieces for next to no money fpr the quality

lastly another for Zenitar on eBay for Vostock

In summary, do your research before your big trip, but I'd bet dollars to donuts, if you are prepared to haggle that you will find some bargains over in the US. As was taught to us in "Life of Brian" "Ya gotta haggle!"

I'll make sure I keep an eye on this thread in the future and say hi


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

@regf awesome and informative post, this will definitely help not only me in future purchases but I'm sure it will help others. 
Thanks mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Erks said:


> @regf awesome and informative post, this will definitely help not only me in future purchases but I'm sure it will help others.
> Thanks mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What Erks said is true... ;-)

Ita


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Ita said:


> What Erks said is true... ;-)
> 
> Ita


I'm not sure I agree whole heartedly.


----------



## Bjor123 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi Guys. I'm in Brisbane and need to replace a 22mm leather band on my Parnis (Don't laugh - Its actually pretty good looking for what it is). I have large wrist and I'm only able to do up the strap - just - to the first hole. Can any of you recommend an Aus  Leather manufacturer that will custom make a decent length band. The stock Parnis has 22mm lugs and I need something longer than 128 / 80. Cheers


----------



## Fermenter (May 22, 2014)

Hey mates, don't know if you've seen this, but I reckon it's great news for people like us so definitely worth a mention.

AusPost has launched a service called ShopMate, where basically you create an account and you get your own unique 'virtual' shipping address in the US. Once your item arrives at the depot (in Portland, Oregon) the cost of getting it to Australia is $25 plus $6 per 500g, which is a hell of a lot cheaper than the outrageous basic UPS rates some US sellers work from (and which you sometimes only find out after filling in all the forms and waiting for a reply etc). There are a few added features too like bundling multiple items and repacking to save costs.

I know that other companies have offered similar services before but I think the fact that this is dealing directly with AusPost really steps it up a notch. We can probably expect the $1000 GST limit to be enforced pretty strictly, but knowing that we can now get ANY product from ANY US seller at a reasonable shipping rate is freaking hoooge!

Welcome to the contiguous / lower 48!


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

Fermenter said:


> Hey mates, don't know if you've seen this, but I reckon it's great news for people like us so definitely worth a mention.
> 
> AusPost has launched a service called ShopMate, where basically you create an account and you get your own unique 'virtual' shipping address in the US. Once your item arrives at the depot (in Portland, Oregon) the cost of getting it to Australia is $25 plus $6 per 500g, which is a hell of a lot cheaper than the outrageous basic UPS rates some US sellers work from (and which you sometimes only find out after filling in all the forms and waiting for a reply etc). There are a few added features too like bundling multiple items and repacking to save costs.
> 
> ...


I was so excited for auspost to launch a direct service like this, but in reality, Shopmate is absolute garbage. The numbers sound fantastic on paper (especially with their ongoing 20% sale), but the realistic figures are inflated and artificial. I bought some things from the US during black friday and contemplated using Shopmate. Do a quick google search and you will see many negative experiences (there is a huge thread on Whirlpool).

Let me save you an hour of research; use shipito.com instead (no affiliation).


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Brisman said:


> I'm not sure I agree whole heartedly.


Hey, Brisman

I'd be keen to get your experience and insight in dealing on the local scene, particluarly if you've had a different outcome to mine. 

maybe I'm doing something wrong...


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Froggo said:


> I was so excited for auspost to launch a direct service like this, but in reality, Shopmate is absolute garbage. The numbers sound fantastic on paper (especially with their ongoing 20% sale), but the realistic figures are inflated and artificial. I bought some things from the US during black friday and contemplated using Shopmate. Do a quick google search and you will see many negative experiences (there is a huge thread on Whirlpool).
> 
> Let me save you an hour of research; use shipito.com instead (no affiliation).


Another poor experience with Ausport from me.

There's a whole bunch in this C-Net article that I'll be trying in the future...

Package forwarding from the US to Australia: A complete guide - CNET

Anybody else tried any of these, aside from Shipito Fred likes?


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

So as it goes I've spent the last few days in the US getting some prices on some TAG watches (aquaracer and formula 1 gmt) what I've come down to is with the bad AUS dollar after a discount it breaks even to a discounted price in Aus. I'll be at the outlet mall in Orlando in the next few days so Hopefully I get lucky there, Otherwise I might order from jomashop and have it shipped to the hotel I'm staying at. 
Are there any other suggestions people may offer?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Yeah, the exchange rate sucks at the moment, so not the best time to get things from the US

If you are in Orlando, do you have plans/time to get to the Carribean? That's supposed to be one bargain centre.

Your Jomashop plan might be your best bet otherwise.

Just remember to check Watchrecon & Chrono24 to make sure what the going prices for things are like in other parts of the world.

Enjoy the rest of your trip no matter what happens!

Good luck with the hunt.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm actually in Orlando as we speak, went past the tourneau outlet tonight, no tag in sight, they had an oris squid that caught my eye but it was the exact price I was quote from peters of Kensington in Sydney so again with the exchange rate it was cheaper in Aus, hope to check out the tag outlet tomorrow *fingers crossed*
Other than that Disney world here I come haha 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

The Joma plan might be best, but not at their usual discounts. You need to wait for a sale or promotion of some sort and then hit it. I got a ripper deal on a Hamo on Memorial Day for instance! I've been looking at a Carrera cal6 and with shipping Joma is only little better than my local AD in Melboune who were quick to offer 20% discount.

Ita


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

I went past the tag outlet the other day and honestly I was fairly disappointed in the price they offered on an older aquaracer, $1900us, when I told the guy I got quoted $1700aud for the WAN2111 back home he didn't believe me, so I basically left there empty handed, wasn't all bad news though, it actually worked very well.
I went back to the tourneau outlet for another look and came across a breitling avenger seawolf that I've always liked, got to talking and after a good 30min of going back and forth on making a deal we came to an agreement on price and I walked out a new breitling owner, over the moon with the purchase, I thought this would be a piece I would purchase in a few years time but that time came a lot sooner. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

Erks said:


> I went past the tag outlet the other day and honestly I was fairly disappointed in the price they offered on an older aquaracer, $1900us, when I told the guy I got quoted $1700aud for the WAN2111 back home he didn't believe me, so I basically left there empty handed, wasn't all bad news though, it actually worked very well.
> I went back to the tourneau outlet for another look and came across a breitling avenger seawolf that I've always liked, got to talking and after a good 30min of going back and forth on making a deal we came to an agreement on price and I walked out a new breitling owner, over the moon with the purchase, I thought this would be a piece I would purchase in a few years time but that time came a lot sooner.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Pics?


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Here is a quick pic, not the best quality 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Not that there is anything wrong with TAG's, but that is _much_ nicer than an Aquaracer!

Nice!


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Just a heads up, For those Aussies that are interested there is a timex expedition for sale on catch of the day.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey all,
I'm looking at purchasing a seiko sumo 003 for my birthday but wanted to get some ideas on where to purchase from. 
Obviously reputable eBay sellers is an option
I've also checked out the seiko3's store on global rakuten (which seems the best price but unsure of postage fees) 
Seiya has a good price but with the poor Aussie dollar that is a bit of a game changer. 
Are there any other options available to us Aussies? 
Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Erks said:


> Hey all,
> I'm looking at purchasing a seiko sumo 003 for my birthday but wanted to get some ideas on where to purchase from.
> Obviously reputable eBay sellers is an option
> I've also checked out the seiko3's store on global rakuten (which seems the best price but unsure of postage fees)
> ...


My friend got his from Chino Watch. 3 days delivered to Sydney.


----------



## 28A (Jan 12, 2015)

Bit late to the party.. but here i am..

I'm from Brisbane, recently gotten into higher end trench watches after taking a pocket watch to Brisbane Vintage Watches about getting it serviced (since found a local guy at Springwood who is EXCELLENT and not a bloody rip off either..) and after doing some research on the pocket watch, found out about trench watches and have been happy with them ever since.

I also had a gander at that Tudor party.. man oh man.. that's far too high class for me.


----------



## redmosquito13 (Jul 16, 2013)

G'day folks,

My old man gifted me his Tissot Visodate for Xmas just gone. He had owned it since the age of 16 or 17 (he's 64 this year), and I think I can count on one or two fingers that times that I know it has been serviced. My plan is to make this my "dressy" watch.
I live midway between Melbourne and Sydney and don't have a watchmaker nearby, so I'm resigned to mailing it away. I'm looking for someone to service the movement, a 782-1, replace the crown and leave the case, dial and hands clean but not refurbished. 
Any recommendations for a watchmaker in Sydney, Melbourne or Canberra that will do a good job at a fair price?


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi blokes.
Here's me with my Invicta at the Saffas v Windies game the other night.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

For those of you into G-Shocks in Sydney, Myer in westfield Bondi has just opened a 'G-Factory' store inside it, so in the watch section theres section that only sells g-shocks set up by G-Shock Australia, it has plenty of high end models in there that you usually would struggle to find and a lot of other models, the best range of G's in sydney ive seen.

So Gregory's is outside, if your going to Bondi you could check them both out.

BOOM


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

redmosquito13 said:


> G'day folks,
> 
> My old man gifted me his Tissot Visodate for Xmas just gone. He had owned it since the age of 16 or 17 (he's 64 this year), and I think I can count on one or two fingers that times that I know it has been serviced. My plan is to make this my "dressy" watch.
> I live midway between Melbourne and Sydney and don't have a watchmaker nearby, so I'm resigned to mailing it away. I'm looking for someone to service the movement, a 782-1, replace the crown and leave the case, dial and hands clean but not refurbished.
> ...


There's Master Watchmakers in 265 Castlereagh St Sydney, and Mick Hacko down the other end of Castlereagh St at 64 I think


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

The wife & I recently discover Costco's

I was AMAZED at how cheap they were selling premium brand watches. Not a hudge selection of models from each brand, but some choice items. Auburn & Crossroads had different stuff, but there were IWC, Panerai, Omega, Cartier, TAG, Raymond Weil and a host of lesser brands at Jomashop levels of pricing - Like around $8k for a Seamaster Planet Ocean Chrono. I was gob smacked...

All their other stuff from produce to TV's, computers to jeans was similarly cheap for named brands in many instances


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

I live in a small inland village that is full of politicians. I buy all of my watches online as that seems to be the place to get the best deals. If I ever wanted to buy high end I would take a trip to sydney.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

RegF said:


> The wife & I recently discover Costco's
> 
> I was AMAZED at how cheap they were selling premium brand watches. Not a hudge selection of models from each brand, but some choice items. Auburn & Crossroads had different stuff, but there were IWC, Panerai, Omega, Cartier, TAG, Raymond Weil and a host of lesser brands at Jomashop levels of pricing - Like around $8k for a Seamaster Planet Ocean Chrono. I was gob smacked...
> 
> All their other stuff from produce to TV's, computers to jeans was similarly cheap for named brands in many instances


Interesting, ive never been, wonder if they sell online?


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Interesting, ive never been, wonder if they sell online?


I have been to the costco at crossroads, the high end models they sell are very well priced, i've on occasions noticed some seiko 5's floating around as well which would be fairly close to online prices. 
A few weeks ago spotted an SKX175 there for $375 which i thought was a bit steep.

As for online sales, i don't think the australian stores sell online just yet, i could be wrong though.


----------



## sertse (Sep 30, 2012)

How much is a typical battery meant to be here? Mister minit, quoted me $30 once.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

My guy will charge about $20 for a battery change. If you go to battery world and buy the correct battery and fit it yourself it will cost $5-6. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

You can probably buy batteries and the tools you need to do the change for less than $30.

Fairly simple task, worth the try I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Typical Energizer battery (2 pack from Officeworks) would be about 6 bucks, case back tool off ebay about 20 bucks, gives you 4 bucks left over for a Golden Gaytime to enjoy with your watch.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey guys,

Bit of a long shot question, 
I'm heading away for a getaway weekend with the wife in a couple of weeks, we've found a couples retreat near Lithgow NSW. 
Are there any antique stores people may know of in the area worth checking out for possible finds?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goudgey (Nov 6, 2014)

Follow up long shot question for you guys, particularly the Adelaideans amongst us.

Are there any shops known to sell good quality legitimate second hand watches? I'm after a quality time piece that is in top condition and has papers, box, etc as an alternative to buying a new watch for approx $3-4,000 AUD. 

I've not bought second hand before and don't feel comfortable buying over the net at this point.

Cheers, 
Mark


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi guys. Anyone know of a watchmaker in WA who really knows their stuff. I need someone who can regulate an Omega PO co-axial 2500c. Was serviced in another state and not running to COSC tolerances - currently running about +9 a day.

I have given up on the local AD Omega mob who have tried twice to get it right and still it isn't within tolerances. 

cheers


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

johnno1954 said:


> Hi guys. Anyone know of a watchmaker in WA who really knows their stuff. I need someone who can regulate an Omega PO co-axial 2500c. Was serviced in another state and not running to COSC tolerances - currently running about +9 a day.
> 
> I have given up on the local AD Omega mob who have tried twice to get it right and still it isn't within tolerances.
> 
> cheers


Gedday Johnno...

I'm chiming in, but probably not what you want... This guy is freakin' awesome! (Not cheap but...)

Michael Presser | Master Watchmaker and Restoration | Vintage Antique Watch Repairs Service | Swiss Made Watches | Melbourne Sydney Australia | Precision TimingPrecision Timing

Ita


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

A new WIS from down under saying hello









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks, mate. Open to any ideas. I thought about going interstate but when I looked into it the problem was how to get it there and back for a reasonable cost with insurance. Aust post told me that their insurance won't cover jewellery (watches included). First I had ever heard about that, but I checked their web site I found it tucked away in the bowels of the small print.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

johnno1954 said:


> Thanks, mate. Open to any ideas. I thought about going interstate but when I looked into it the problem was how to get it there and back for a reasonable cost with insurance. Aust post told me that their insurance won't cover jewellery (watches included). First I had ever heard about that, but I checked their web site I found it tucked away in the bowels of the small print.


No worries.... Maybe check with a courier like DHL or TNT or check ya household policy?

Ita


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

zczxhcgh said:


> Now for my question, where do you all go for best prices and deals?


The internet.


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

g'day mate. Nice longines there!


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Anybody knows any good watchmaker in sydney? I'm thinking to get my watch regulated, it's gaining around 10 secs a day which is still within limit but I expect it to a little bit better.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

dr3ws said:


> Anybody knows any good watchmaker in sydney? I'm thinking to get my watch regulated, it's gaining around 10 secs a day which is still within limit but I expect it to a little bit better.


This guy was recommended to me by an AD
Maxswisswatch.com


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This guy was recommended to me by an AD
> Maxswisswatch.com


Awesome, thanks mate


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

Another Sydney-sider here. Been on WUS for a little while but only just stumbled across this thread so thought I'd say hello. Some great info strewn throughout the thread so far :-!


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

G'day. Nice to hear from another Aussie. 

How ow about we see some Aussie collections. What do you think. I'll get some pics together when I get home. 

Cheers


----------



## spodley (Jul 13, 2013)

checking in from Brisbane....


----------



## dogga94 (Jan 1, 2014)

bought this in Japan and was scared customs was going to charge me for it, but I got away with it even while wearing it on my wrist  Didnt even check me at all.


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

I know that it's cheaper to buy a watch overseas but after you convert it to aud + shipping + tax, it turns out almost the same price as in australia after 15-20% from an ad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This guy was recommended to me by an AD
> Maxswisswatch.com


Max Scheizer is top notch. They are an authorised Patek service centre so I guess they know what they're doing 

Just had a watch regulated there today for $10. Taken several watches there for authentication. I haven't had a watch serviced there yet...their prices are on par with the AD.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

johnno1954 said:


> Hi guys. Anyone know of a watchmaker in WA who really knows their stuff. I need someone who can regulate an Omega PO co-axial 2500c. Was serviced in another state and not running to COSC tolerances - currently running about +9 a day.
> 
> I have given up on the local AD Omega mob who have tried twice to get it right and still it isn't within tolerances.
> 
> cheers


Shouldn't your Omega AD be sending it to the Melbourne or Sydney service centre?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenw (Jul 17, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This guy was recommended to me by an AD
> Maxswisswatch.com


I have used max before to repair 2 Pateks (fathers & mine) found him excellent & great service, not cheap however


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

cpl said:


> Max Scheizer is top notch. They are an authorised Patek service centre so I guess they know what they're doing
> 
> Just had a watch regulated there today for $10. Taken several watches there for authentication. I haven't had a watch serviced there yet...their prices are on par with the AD.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How long does it take to get a watch regulated? Do they demagnetize too? I don't live in Sydney but I will be in Sydney next week, I thought I might drop by. My longines is running +20 secs fast.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

dr3ws said:


> How long does it take to get a watch regulated? Do they demagnetize too? I don't live in Sydney but I will be in Sydney next week, I thought I might drop by. My longines is running +20 secs fast.


10 min or less if there's no other customers. Try to avoid lunch time. If there's a few customers you could be waiting half-hour.

I'm sure they could demagnetize if you ask. First time I had a watch regulated they included a pressure test. Today they didn't pressure test and I didn't ask since I was in a hurry and this is a watch I wouldn't be getting wet anyway.


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

cpl said:


> 10 min or less if there's no other customers. Try to avoid lunch time. If there's a few customers you could be waiting half-hour.
> 
> I'm sure they could demagnetize if you ask. First time I had a watch regulated they included a pressure test. Today they didn't pressure test and I didn't ask since I was in a hurry and this is a watch I wouldn't be getting wet anyway.


Thanks, sounds good to me, I think I will drop by in the morning.


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

I really think we Sandgropers need to get together a list of repairers we can comfortably work with and share amongst ourselves. I heard that there's a guy in London Court, or in the vicinity, who used to do watch repairs for Rosendorfs or some such mob, who is supposed to be up there with the best. I will track him down when I am in the city next week. Someone mentioned to me that the Swiss Watch Box people like to use him and they are building a good rep. from what I hear. Still, we need to hear real "caught in the wild" stories. Some years ago (actually 14 years ago now that I think about it) there was a retired fellow in East Freo who I took my vintage Seamaster to. Nice guy, easy to deal with who regulated it superbly for a vintage piece. Unfortunately he is no longer with us. At the other end, Stephen at Smales in Subiaco is new to WA and he is a nice guy who has also been trained to deal with Rolex and Omega co-axiels and that's always good to know. 

Has anyone dealt with a mob called Swiss Watchmakers Australia in Osborne park? 

I can tell you that James Robinson in Melbourne is just superb, but the cost of courier both ways is prohibitive unless you send via Australia Post...and who would do that...?


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

There's probably no one else here from Hobart, but I use Steve Small at The Little Watch Shop for my vintage Seikos. He's Seiko trained and used to work at their service centre in Sydney. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skitzo (Nov 18, 2014)

So a watch im dying to get on my wrist has popped up for sale. Hell YEAH!!!! im so excited to purchase. 

CONUS Sale. 

MOTHER......

Anyone used AusPost Shop mate service yet? The watch is only valued at 450US.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

From Western Australia: G'day guys. Here are a few photos of my main collection.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Skitzo said:


> So a watch im dying to get on my wrist has popped up for sale. Hell YEAH!!!! im so excited to purchase.
> 
> CONUS Sale.
> 
> ...


Ask the seller anyway. Helps if you have references and offer the asking price. I bought a blue dial Obris Morgan Pradata which almost never comes up for sale from a "CONUS only" listing.
Good luck.

PS What watch is it?


----------



## Skitzo (Nov 18, 2014)

cpl said:


> Ask the seller anyway. Helps if you have references and offer the asking price. I bought a blue dial Obris Morgan Pradata which almost never comes up for sale from a "CONUS only" listing.
> Good luck.
> 
> PS What watch is it?


Yeah i sent the seller a message anyway. The ad says CONUS sale, not CONUS Only. So i may be lucky and he is just mentioning it is coming from the US, as his location isn't displayed under his username. I have only purchased one watch from the forums. A Cobra De Calibre 3 DLC from the US. So i can give him that guys name as a reference. Thanks for the tip.

Blue Aevig Huldra.


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Skitzo said:


> Yeah i sent the seller a message anyway. The ad says CONUS sale, not CONUS Only. So i may be lucky and he is just mentioning it is coming from the US, as his location isn't displayed under his username. I have only purchased one watch from the forums. A Cobra De Calibre 3 DLC from the US. So i can give him that guys name as a reference. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Blue Aevig Huldra.


Worth a try. It might help if you offer to cover any additional fees that may be involved.


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

dantan said:


> From Western Australia: G'day guys. Here are a few photos of my main collection.


beautiful watches here. Can I ask why you went for the 114060 as opposed to the sub with the date. I have chosen to get the 114060 because I find the cyclops odd looking as much as I wanted a date function and as iconic to Rolex as it is. The Sea Dweller didn't sit as nicely on my wrist ad the 114060.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks mate. I much prefer watches without any date complication, and hence why I chose the 114060. I love the symmetry of not having a date window on the watch. I am not a fan of the Cyclops. A bonus of it all is that it is cheaper, as well. Congratulations on your impending 114060 purchase!



johnno1954 said:


> beautiful watches here. Can I ask why you went for the 114060 as opposed to the sub with the date. I have chosen to get the 114060 because I find the cyclops odd looking as much as I wanted a date function and as iconic to Rolex as it is. The Sea Dweller didn't sit as nicely on my wrist ad the 114060.


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

How much is a sub date and no date here in aus?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

dr3ws said:


> How much is a sub date and no date here in aus?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AUD9450, something like that with a about 3 month wait at the moment, up to 6 months if you want the date. So there's another bonus for the original Submariner.


----------



## Skitzo (Nov 18, 2014)

cpl said:


> Ask the seller anyway. Helps if you have references and offer the asking price. I bought a blue dial Obris Morgan Pradata which almost never comes up for sale from a "CONUS only" listing.
> Good luck.
> 
> PS What watch is it?





Ace McLoud said:


> Worth a try. It might help if you offer to cover any additional fees that may be involved.


"Apparently" it is on it's way to me!


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

johnno1954 said:


> AUD9450, something like that with a about 3 month wait at the moment, up to 6 months if you want the date. So there's another bonus for the original Submariner.


Not too bad, would AD give any discount? I've been telling myself I'm not a rolex guy but I've been looking at the pictures of submariner and now I think I want one. I'm currently saving for an Omega PO 42mm, so probably Rolex after that.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

dr3ws said:


> Not too bad, would AD give any discount? I've been telling myself I'm not a rolex guy but I've been looking at the pictures of submariner and now I think I want one. I'm currently saving for an Omega PO 42mm, so probably Rolex after that.


Do t count on it. There are some really good second hand places in Australia though.

Personally id buy the Rolex before the omega; quality is so much better


----------



## cauds (Jul 23, 2015)

Obviously the sinking dollar is making overseas purchases online more expensive... anyone changing their buying habits as a result? Are any of you now preferring to buy locally?


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

cauds said:


> Obviously the sinking dollar is making overseas purchases online more expensive... anyone changing their buying habits as a result? Are any of you now preferring to buy locally?


I regretted that my obsession into watches didn't come early when AUD was stronger USD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

cauds said:


> Obviously the sinking dollar is making overseas purchases online more expensive... anyone changing their buying habits as a result? Are any of you now preferring to buy locally?


Definitely. Just bought from the UK, the rate was terrible. PayPal fees a shocker, PayPal conversion rate a killer, duties (if it's ever cleared from customs) add another AUD300+. Never again. I will travel overseas, have a holiday and get one that way or just buy from trusted AUS dealers.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

johnno1954 said:


> Definitely. Just bought from the UK, the rate was terrible. PayPal fees a shocker, PayPal conversion rate a killer, duties (if it's ever cleared from customs) add another AUD300+. Never again. I will travel overseas, have a holiday and get one that way or just buy from trusted AUS dealers.


My daughter is now living in LA. That opens a whole world of new opportunities for me! CONUS only is now an option. I reckon the prices here in Oz are outrageous both new and 2nd hand dealers!

Ita


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Ita said:


> My daughter is now living in LA. That opens a whole world of new opportunities for me! CONUS only is now an option. I reckon the prices here in Oz are outrageous both new and 2nd hand dealers!
> 
> Ita


Say if your daughter bought a watch and send it to you as a gift, do you have to pay tax?


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

Even with the sinking dollar it's still cheaper to buy overseas than here in oz, although the savings aren't as much as they used to be obviously.

When the 10% goods and services tax kicks in for online overseas purchases under $1000, that will make for interesting times especially if the dollar keeps tanking.


----------



## stevenw (Jul 17, 2011)

I said I was a non rolex guy as well, then I saw the subC no date & well in love. Personally the sub C is nicer than the omega 42mm & gets more wrist time. There are some (semi) reasonable ones second hand. Also with our dollar 70c prices will go up soon


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

mozatihom said:


> Even with the sinking dollar it's still cheaper to buy overseas than here in oz, although the savings aren't as much as they used to be obviously.
> 
> When the 10% goods and services tax kicks in for online overseas purchases under $1000, that will make for interesting times especially if the dollar keeps tanking.


The way the politicians are talking it might be 15% before long.

I think I should have taken more advantage of the exchange rates a couple of years ago when the AUD was almost equal to the USD.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

GlennO said:


> The way the politicians are talking it might be 15% before long.
> 
> I think I should have taken more advantage of the exchange rates a couple of years ago when the AUD was almost equal to the USD.


I don't think it will go to 15%. Although the government is desperate for cash so you never know. Hockey will have to start burglarising houses in his spare time if they don't start getting more revenue. Anyways. 

The current exchange rate sucks. I remember those days of parity with the USD. It was before I got into watches but I bought a lot of sneakers from the US.


----------



## erickcgm (Apr 1, 2015)

Does anyone knows any stores in Melbourne that carry Sinn watches? I really like the new Sinn 240 but am uncertain about the size, so I would like to find a store that has it and see it in person before pulling the trigger. Thanks.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

dr3ws said:


> Say if your daughter bought a watch and send it to you as a gift, do you have to pay tax?


Nope... ;-)

Ita


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Ita said:


> Nope... ;-)
> 
> Ita


Why not?


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Why not?


Because my daughter would never send me anything with a declared of more than $1k...

Ita


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Ita said:


> Because my daughter would never send me anything with a declared of more than $1k...
> 
> Ita


Ah, yes, but if done legally you would have to pay.

Just wanted to clarify if gifts were GST free.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Ah, yes, but if done legally you would have to pay.
> 
> Just wanted to clarify if gifts were GST free.


We all love our country and want to pay our fair share of tax. ;-) If you look at my collection you will see it is extremely affordable, so I'm not about to buy a 10K piece and sneak it in under the radar, but the 1 to 2K (US) pre loved range of watches (CONUS only) are awesome value compared to our local prices. So if my daughter finds her dear old dad a bargain somewhere, GBH.... 

If you get my drift?

Ita


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Ita said:


> We all love our country and want to pay our fair share of tax. ;-) If you look at my collection you will see it is extremely affordable, so I'm not about to buy a 10K piece and sneak it in under the radar, but the 1 to 2K (US) pre loved range of watches (CONUS only) are awesome value compared to our local prices. So if my daughter finds her dear old dad a bargain somewhere, GBH....
> 
> If you get my drift?
> 
> Ita


No problem mate, I was just asking if gifts were GST free. I didn't think they were but thought I'd ask. 
It probably helps clarify for others.

Somebody asked, your reply was "Nope" , it's just good to be clear why.


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

eblackmo said:


> I don't think it will go to 15%. Although the government is desperate for cash so you never know. Hockey will have to start burglarising houses in his spare time if they don't start getting more revenue. Anyways.
> 
> The current exchange rate sucks. I remember those days of parity with the USD. It was before I got into watches but I bought a lot of sneakers from the US.


Hockey probably thinks "poor" people don't buy watches just like they don't drive cars so a higher tax on watches won't matter 

Unless you're choppering in your watch like Bishop probably does haha


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Brisman said:


> No problem mate, I was just asking if gifts were GST free. I didn't think they were but thought I'd ask.
> It probably helps clarify for others.
> 
> Somebody asked, your reply was "Nope" , it's just good to be clear why.


All good my friend...

Nudge nudge wink wink say no more... ;-)

Ita


----------



## Mr_Ed (Oct 27, 2013)

erickcgm said:


> Does anyone knows any stores in Melbourne that carry Sinn watches? I really like the new Sinn 240 but am uncertain about the size, so I would like to find a store that has it and see it in person before pulling the trigger. Thanks.


The only store that officially carries Sinn in Australia is Define Watches in Brisbane.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

I wonder if the GST will go to 15% once Hitman Hockey and Crazy-arse Cormann realise the cost of their fat cigars will also rise. Related to import duties, I don't see the threshold being removed as they will have a problem not with the GST but on the $40 customs fee, which Customs itself estimates that it needs to break even to implement GST on lower value items. Imagine paying $40 on a $20 item. Can't see it happening, but then again politicians are a sneaky, ****e filled lot so I suppose I should be prepared to cough up more dough.


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

johnno1954 said:


> I wonder if the GST will go to 15% once Hitman Hockey and Crazy-arse Cormann realise the cost of their fat cigars will also rise. Related to import duties, I don't see the threshold being removed as they will have a problem not with the GST but on the $40 customs fee, which Customs itself estimates that it needs to break even to implement GST on lower value items. Imagine paying $40 on a $20 item. Can't see it happening, but then again politicians are a sneaky, ****e filled lot so I suppose I should be prepared to cough up more dough.


The threshold won't be removed but will almost certainly be lowered. My guess is that it will be around $200.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

johnno1954 said:


> I wonder if the GST will go to 15% once Hitman Hockey and Crazy-arse Cormann realise the cost of their fat cigars will also rise. Related to import duties, I don't see the threshold being removed as they will have a problem not with the GST but on the $40 customs fee, which Customs itself estimates that it needs to break even to implement GST on lower value items. Imagine paying $40 on a $20 item. Can't see it happening, but then again politicians are a sneaky, ****e filled lot so I suppose I should *be prepared to cough up more dough*.


We always have to cough up more tax. One way or another. At least with the GST everyone gets screwed equally. Well sort of.

Taxation. Can't live with it. Can't live without it.


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

Still yet to get any recommendations where to take a watch for a service or repair in Perth. Doesn't anyone get their watches repaired or serviced in this state or is everyone too busy going bust?


----------



## Appliance (Jun 26, 2015)

Chiming in here folks from Ballina. Recently joined WUS and delighted to find this thread. Modest collection of 10 tier 1/2 watches. Began collecting only two months ago after seeing the 'now' usual suspects on Yu Tub. Being a pensioner I don't have my sights set as high as Rolex or Omega however I am getting a vast amount of enjoyment out of my latest obsession.

Probably in the market for watch winders. Anybody have recommendations? Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## schrauth (May 1, 2015)

johnno1954 said:


> Still yet to get any recommendations where to take a watch for a service or repair in Perth. Doesn't anyone get their watches repaired or serviced in this state or is everyone too busy going bust?


*Dayco Watchmakers* in the city (Level 2, Trinity Arcade), old school but very good in my opinion
*All About Time* in Balcatta, service centre for Omega and some other brands
For polishing: *Watch Wise* in the city (Level 2, above London Court)


----------



## stevenw (Jul 17, 2011)

I had been watching a Panerai on bodying and noticed prices increased by about 12% last week. The collapsing dollar is going to hit hard.

No more watches for the near future. Also second hand watches in Oz become better value for OS buyers, Oh well at least I bought from OS in 2012-14


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm planning to get a PO 8500 this year, I hope the price wouldn't increased by then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Just a quick one.
Has anyone ever purchased from the watch collector in Melbourne? (watchcollector.com.au) 

Cheers


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

erickcgm said:


> Does anyone knows any stores in Melbourne that carry Sinn watches? I really like the new Sinn 240 but am uncertain about the size, so I would like to find a store that has it and see it in person before pulling the trigger. Thanks.


Define Watches in Bulimba (Brisbane) is the only official dealer for Sinn.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi everyone. I'm Brisbane based. Bulimba, in fact, so Define Watches is literally on my doorstep .

What are people's experiences of buying online? I'm always so nervous about it compared with using an AD.

Also, has anyone used the Watch Roll?


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

Yep, Michael (watchcollector.com.au)is one of the good guys. You wont have any problems there. If you can't find what you want then Michael should be able to source it for you. Great guy and great to deal with. PM me if you want.


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm Brisbane based. Bulimba, in fact, so Define Watches is literally on my doorstep .
> 
> What are people's experiences of buying online? I'm always so nervous about it compared with using an AD.


I have never had a problem (touch wood). I am more nervous about selling than buying as you have very little seller protection, if any. Charge backs and returns with fakes and rocks in boxes is not unheard of. If you want to scare yourself check out Whirlpool forum. I usually speak to the person buying over the phone where I can. Demand and expect lots of photos especially of open case back, if they can't or wont walk on. Get references from others (preferably forum members) and check them! I will often check Facebook or LinkedIn and track the contact number down separately then phone. Just depends. Golden rule: If it sounds to good to be true...


----------



## Pharmlou (Mar 1, 2015)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm Brisbane based. Bulimba, in fact, so Define Watches is literally on my doorstep .
> 
> What are people's experiences of buying online? I'm always so nervous about it compared with using an AD.
> 
> Also, has anyone used the Watch Roll?


I have bought online from both US and Oz with no issues at all. You can save a lot of money wiring the money over to the U.S. using a service like Currency Fair instead of PayPal. I haven't bought from WatchRoll ( frankly the POA pricing PMO!) Bought from Watchgallery, Vintage watch co and Hacko. All have been spot on. In the US DavidSW is awesome. Just got a Panerai from him today! 
Cheers OzWisers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Pharmlou said:


> I have bought online from both US and Oz with no issues at all. You can save a lot of money wiring the money over to the U.S. using a service like Currency Fair instead of PayPal.


Good to know.



Pharmlou said:


> I haven't bought from WatchRoll ( frankly the POA pricing PMO!)


Their web site doesn't list prices, but their Facebook page does. I just can't work out if these guys are for real or not. The back story and everything on their web site makes it seem like they are legit, but when you look at what they claim to be able to get their hands without being an AD for the brands they are selling, I start to wonder.... I can't find any negative press on the internet though either.


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Erks said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just a quick one.
> Has anyone ever purchased from the watch collector in Melbourne? (watchcollector.com.au)
> ...


Hi yes, they are really good and trustworthy to deal with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

Pharmlou said:


> I have bought online from both US and Oz with no issues at all. You can save a lot of money wiring the money over to the U.S. using a service like Currency Fair instead of PayPal. I haven't bought from WatchRoll ( frankly the POA pricing PMO!) Bought from Watchgallery, Vintage watch co and Hacko. All have been spot on. In the US DavidSW is awesome. Just got a Panerai from him today!
> Cheers OzWisers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 for DavidSW just have to watch the exchange rate. Sometimes there is no choice because the US is the only place you can source the watch you want.


----------



## Kookaburra (Mar 15, 2015)

Looking for vintage watches in Perth. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

The real question that needs to be asked to the guys from NSW is would you let a QLDer work on your watch?


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

harshad4005 said:


> Hi yes, they are really good and trustworthy to deal with.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent, thanks for the reply

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

Cobia said:


> The real question that needs to be asked to the guys from NSW is would you let a QLDer work on your watch?


I might let him work on my pocket watch. I don't think they've heard of wrist watches yet. ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Cobia said:


> The real question that needs to be asked to the guys from NSW is would you let a QLDer work on your watch?


Depends.

If the NSW repairer performs anything like the state of origin team did in game 3 then my watch will gladly be going to QLD.


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

Kookaburra said:


> Looking for vintage watches in Perth. Any suggestions?


Contact Darren or Andrew at Swiss Watch Box. What style? type? Brand? Year? You looking for. Let us know and we can direct you better.


----------



## aceofspades (May 24, 2015)

Does anyone know any watch shops in Sydney where I can find a reasonably priced Seiko SKX007? I know that there are many sellers online but I want to try the watch on first and not take any risks with purchasing from sites like eBay and creationwatches. I have shopped around in my area (south-west Sydney) and still can't find one that is at least under $350. 

Also, has anybody purchased an SKX007 from the eBay seller 'ozmobiles'? Does the watch come completely new and in the original box?


----------



## Mucchan (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry in advance for having a rant, but I'm more than mildly annoyed with my recent experience.

I was looking to get a Hirsch leather strap and deployment clasp for one of my watches recently and decided to try my luck on sourcing them from a local store instead of online. Went to a couple of jewelries in the Melbourne CBD which stock Hirsch straps and neither of them had any deployment clasps in stock. For some reason they don't even have a RRP for the clasps either so they'll need to find out from the distributor first and promised to let me know in 2-3 days.

To cut a long story short, I still haven't heard back from them after a week and decided to just buy the strap and clasp online. I thought it would have at least been faster to buy them locally even though they would have been more expensive. If the retailers are thinking having GST on overseas purchases will make a difference they're having a laugh.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Depends.
> 
> If the NSW repairer performs anything like the state of origin team did in game 3 then my watch will gladly be going to QLD.


Haha you got me there, that was a below the belt shot, im still hurting from that game.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

aceofspades said:


> Does anyone know any watch shops in Sydney where I can find a reasonably priced Seiko SKX007? I know that there are many sellers online but I want to try the watch on first and not take any risks with purchasing from sites like eBay and creationwatches. I have shopped around in my area (south-west Sydney) and still can't find one that is at least under $350.
> 
> Also, has anybody purchased an SKX007 from the eBay seller 'ozmobiles'? Does the watch come completely new and in the original box?


SKX007 is not released in Aus as far as I know. Are saying you found it in a Sydney shop? Buy from Seiko 3s on Rakuten Global. Price is about US$125 with shipping

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

aceofspades said:


> Does anyone know any watch shops in Sydney where I can find a reasonably priced Seiko SKX007? I know that there are many sellers online but I want to try the watch on first and not take any risks with purchasing from sites like eBay and creationwatches. I have shopped around in my area (south-west Sydney) and still can't find one that is at least under $350.
> 
> Also, has anybody purchased an SKX007 from the eBay seller 'ozmobiles'? Does the watch come completely new and in the original box?


Hi mate, i can highly recommend Ozmobiles on ebay, located in Sydney, very fast shipping, honest and 100% genuine watches, ive bought a few from them and had top service, so use with confidence.
All the boxes ive got from him have been fine.
Buy it online for sure, just put a special note to the seller to please check the markers are lined up with the dial/chapter rings, i always do this when i buy online divers and it always works, they know you are going to be a bit fussy and they will send you a good one as they dont want the dramas of you sending it back.
cheers and let us know how you got on.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

GlennO said:


> I might let him work on my pocket watch. I don't think they've heard of wrist watches yet. ;-)


LOLL, apparently 9/10 people in QLD are still using sun dials


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Haha you got me there, that was a below the belt shot, im still hurting from that game.


Haha Below the belt? I say that as a Sydneysider


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

If anyone's watching the rugby, how badly are we sucking???


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

They've been watching our cricket team.


----------



## aceofspades (May 24, 2015)

cpl said:


> SKX007 is not released in Aus as far as I know. Are saying you found it in a Sydney shop? Buy from Seiko 3s on Rakuten Global. Price is about US$125 with shipping


Yes, I found one in a shop called 'Watch World' where it was priced at $500. I will buy it off eBay for much cheaper...


----------



## Mucchan (Dec 31, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> If anyone's watching the rugby, how badly are we sucking???


Absolutely hammered LOL.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

aceofspades said:


> Does anyone know any watch shops in Sydney where I can find a reasonably priced Seiko SKX007? I know that there are many sellers online but I want to try the watch on first and not take any risks with purchasing from sites like eBay and creationwatches. I have shopped around in my area (south-west Sydney) and still can't find one that is at least under $350.
> 
> Also, has anybody purchased an SKX007 from the eBay seller 'ozmobiles'? Does the watch come completely new and in the original box?


I have had nothing but great shopping experiences at Creation. Your loss if you choose to exclude them.

Ita


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

aceofspades said:


> Yes, I found one in a shop called 'Watch World' where it was priced at $500. I will buy it off eBay for much cheaper...


$500 my god! I've bought Seiko's from Skywatches.com.sg and Dutyfreeislandshop.com, both come with Seiko boxes and international warranty.

On ebay I've bought from Dabrands, not the cheapest but comes with Seiko box and international warranty. A lot of ebay sellers are cheap but it's not clear in the listing if the box is Seiko and most do not offer official Seiko warranty.

The cheapest is anywhere is Seiko 3s; comes with Seiko box but no official Seiko warranty but many here (including myself) have bought from them with no problems.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

aceofspades said:


> Does anyone know any watch shops in Sydney where I can find a reasonably priced Seiko SKX007? I know that there are many sellers online but I want to try the watch on first and not take any risks with purchasing from sites like eBay and creationwatches. I have shopped around in my area (south-west Sydney) and still can't find one that is at least under $350.
> 
> Also, has anybody purchased an SKX007 from the eBay seller 'ozmobiles'? Does the watch come completely new and in the original box?


I did just that, came in Seiko box, with hangtags and stamped warranty card. Obviously down to chance but it was the best screwed together SKX(009) I ever saw :]


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

Mucchan said:


> Sorry in advance for having a rant, but I'm more than mildly annoyed with my recent experience.
> 
> I was looking to get a Hirsch leather strap and deployment clasp for one of my watches recently and decided to try my luck on sourcing them from a local store instead of online. Went to a couple of jewelries in the Melbourne CBD which stock Hirsch straps and neither of them had any deployment clasps in stock. For some reason they don't even have a RRP for the clasps either so they'll need to find out from the distributor first and promised to let me know in 2-3 days.
> 
> To cut a long story short, I still haven't heard back from them after a week and decided to just buy the strap and clasp online. I thought it would have at least been faster to buy them locally even though they would have been more expensive. If the retailers are thinking having GST on overseas purchases will make a difference they're having a laugh.


The state of Australian retail with anything to do with watches is currently, imho, terrible. Anyway, do yourself a favour and contact Steve at Steveostraps in the UK and have him make the strap you want (send him a pic of the watch or strap you like) and he will make it better than any Hirsch you've ever tried. Steve has made all of my straps (and I experimented for years with different straps and makers) and I highly recommend him - in fact he is my goto guy for straps. Full stop. He has even been doing Brad Pitts straps of late, so get to him before he will be inundated with work.


----------



## 28A (Jan 12, 2015)

As far as leather straps go, i HIGHLY recommend Crown & Buckle. I've got two of their leather two piece (as in, non nato) straps on two of my divers and they are glorious.

The exchange rate sucks ass but when you look at the leather straps available from Aus retailers and on Aus ebay.. the US stuff looks way better. Crown & Buckle are reasonably priced too. Both my straps have been under $60 and the first was about $40ish from memory as it was on sale. They have a dirt cheap shipping option too which is really good, it's like 3 or 4 bucks US and while it takes about 3 weeks to get here it's better than paying $25US for a weeks difference.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Mucchan said:


> Sorry in advance for having a rant, but I'm more than mildly annoyed with my recent experience.
> 
> I was looking to get a Hirsch leather strap and deployment clasp for one of my watches recently and decided to try my luck on sourcing them from a local store instead of online. Went to a couple of jewelries in the Melbourne CBD which stock Hirsch straps and neither of them had any deployment clasps in stock. For some reason they don't even have a RRP for the clasps either so they'll need to find out from the distributor first and promised to let me know in 2-3 days.
> 
> To cut a long story short, I still haven't heard back from them after a week and decided to just buy the strap and clasp online. I thought it would have at least been faster to buy them locally even though they would have been more expensive. If the retailers are thinking having GST on overseas purchases will make a difference they're having a laugh.


The deployment clasp is $75. I have one on order from a stockist in Brisbane, but it has already taken 7 weeks and is likely to be another week or two. The distributor for Aus does not carry these in stock.


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

Orange_GT3 said:


> The deployment clasp is $75. I have one on order from a stockist in Brisbane, but it has already taken 7 weeks and is likely to be another week or two. The distributor for Aus does not carry these in stock.


I get my Hirsch straps from Watchobsession in the UK. Delivery only takes a couple of weeks.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

GlennO said:


> I get my Hirsch straps from Watchobsession in the UK. Delivery only takes a couple of weeks.


I have seen their store, but the exchange rate is not favourable at the moment, so the price works out more than buying locally.


----------



## Mucchan (Dec 31, 2011)

johnno1954 said:


> . Anyway, do yourself a favour and contact Steve at Steveostraps in the UK and have him make the strap you want (send him a pic of the watch or strap you like) and he will make it better than any Hirsch you've ever tried.


Thanks for the info. Unfortunately I've ended up buying the strap and deployment clasp elsewhere already. Looks like he has some good looking straps (and some that are quite 'out there' lol). Might consider his straps when I'm looking for another strap.



Orange_GT3 said:


> The deployment clasp is $75. I have one on order from a stockist in Brisbane, but it has already taken 7 weeks and is likely to be another week or two. The distributor for Aus does not carry these in stock.


Is that price for the pusher (butterfly) deployment or the sports deployment ? It's ridiculous to take them more than 2 months to get one in stock though.


----------



## ellecousteau (Oct 12, 2014)

Back in Aus for the first time in well over half a year, and I know it's winter time here (at least the tail end of it), but can we just take a moment to agree that Melbourne is cold as a witches body part?!
This. Is. Agony.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Mucchan said:


> Is that price for the pusher (butterfly) deployment or the sports deployment ? It's ridiculous to take them more than 2 months to get one in stock though.


The Butterfly deployment clasp.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ellecousteau said:


> Back in Aus for the first time in well over half a year, and I know it's winter time here (at least the tail end of it), but can we just take a moment to agree that Melbourne is cold as a witches body part?!
> This. Is. Agony.


It has been a cold winter this year. Australia has a weird climate because our "feels like" temperature isn't as warm as what the actual temp is. Nothing like our northern hemisphere counterparts but it is different.

Where re were you? I've got my bug to travel (again)


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

This weekend that just passed was lovely in WA! Hope that the City to Surf weekend is beautiful, too!


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

ellecousteau said:


> Back in Aus for the first time in well over half a year, and I know it's winter time here (at least the tail end of it), but can we just take a moment to agree that Melbourne is cold as a witches body part?!
> This. Is. Agony.


True story. Hopefully the spring and summer make up for it, minus the bushfires


----------



## Carrot01 (Jul 17, 2013)

dantan said:


> This weekend that just passed was lovely in WA! Hope that the City to Surf weekend is beautiful, too!


agreed & just when i turned wet & misearble Im back up in sunny Newman W.A!


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

It was inevitable. But it will still be cheaper buying watches from overseas compared to here in Oz.

"From July 2017, the GST will apply to all products and services sold by vendors overseas into Australia."

http://m.theage.com.au/federal-poli...australia-from-july-2017-20150821-gj4vg7.html


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Any West Aussies been to The Horologist in the City?


----------



## stevenw (Jul 17, 2011)

mozatihom said:


> It was inevitable. But it will still be cheaper buying watches from overseas compared to here in Oz.
> 
> "From July 2017, the GST will apply to all products and services sold by vendors overseas into Australia."
> 
> GST to apply to all imports into Australia from July 2017 | theage.com.au


Damm, oh well 2 years to buy watches etc. If you stick to smaller retailers it might be ok as they are collecting GST at source not from customs entering the country. This could end up cheaper if no duties added by customs & fees by courier companies


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

To give you an example, in the last year I've purchased a Seiko SNZG13 for $140 and a Casio G Shock G-6900-1DR for $90 on eBay coming from Asia. In the chain jewellery stores here in Melbourne they sell for $395 and $199 respectively.

So even with a 10% GST surcharge I'll still be buying my watches from overseas. Most Aussie companies are delusional with the prices they ask.


----------



## azif (Jan 8, 2014)

mozatihom said:


> So even with a 10% GST surcharge I'll still be buying my watches from overseas. Most Aussie companies are delusional with the prices they ask.


I think the main worry is a processing fee on top of the 10% but it doesn't sound like one at this stage


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

I need to get the GMT hand on a Steinhart watch with a 2893-2 aligned. Is there somebody in western Sydney I can take it to or am I best heading into the cbd?

Any recommendations.


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Andrew Markerink in rear of 31 Mitchell Street Camden has done supern work on many of my watches

Also an amazing collection of clocks in the place


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

RegF said:


> Andrew Markerink in rear of 31 Mitchell Street Camden has done supern work on many of my watches
> 
> Also an amazing collection of clocks in the place


I'm in Parramatta so Camden is further away than the cbd but its probably a nicer journey. I might contact Andrew next week.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

stevenw said:


> Damm, oh well 2 years to buy watches etc. If you stick to smaller retailers it might be ok as they are collecting GST at source not from customs entering the country. This could end up cheaper if no duties added by customs & fees by courier companies


The other side of the coin is smaller retailers stop selling to australins because of the additional overhead and the fact we we are a small market. However based of that article the gst collection threshold applies and the government mainly seems interested in a particular subset of online retailers. The large ones like amazon who can still say no its Australian taxation law after all and it will cost them money if they have to change their systems to collect the gst.

Pity china slowed down and the mining boom ended. Exciting times ahead.


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

I just went to QVB in sydney and sydney's jewellers are having a closing down sale. 30% off oris, 25% off longines, 35% off maurice lacroix, 20% off grand seiko, 20% off ball. I was so tempted to buy one, then I went to some rolex AD to look at a sub and they are all out. Now I understand why even a used are only few hundreds dollars off a new one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

dr3ws said:


> I just went to QVB in sydney and sydney's jewellers are having a closing down sale. 30% off oris, 25% off longines, 35% off maurice lacroix, 20% off grand seiko, 20% off ball. I was so tempted to buy one, then I went to some rolex AD to look at a sub and they are all out. Now I understand why even a used are only few hundreds dollars off a new one.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was also around the qvb yesterday, saw the deals from Sydney jewellers, so tempting.
Fredmans in the strand also have a 40% off sale of VSA for those interested

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

dr3ws said:


> I just went to QVB in sydney and sydney's jewellers are having a closing down sale. 30% off oris, 25% off longines, 35% off maurice lacroix, 20% off grand seiko, 20% off ball. I was so tempted to buy one, then I went to some rolex AD to look at a sub and they are all out. Now I understand why even a used are only few hundreds dollars off a new one.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good luck finding one even a few hundred under retail. 12 months wait for a BLNR and 6 months for an 114060 - says something! Two Balls does no a Rolex make!


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

johnno1954 said:


> Good luck finding one even a few hundred under retail. 12 months wait for a BLNR and 6 months for an 114060 - says something! Two Balls does no a Rolex make!


I saw a sub c date for 10,200 on vintagewatchco.com.au and it was sold in 2-3 days


----------



## PunkJr (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi all

From Adelaide, or thereabouts, and have just celebrated a milestone with a new watch. I wanted to buy new, and preferred to buy from an AD. I'm very happy with the whole purchasing experience from J Farren Price in Adelaide Arcade, and got a cracking deal on a Deville Hour Vision. I had gone in to buy a Speedy but couldn't resist, and the HV is a stunner in the flesh. The finish is second to none at the price, even before discount.


----------



## Gooner2721 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi all,

Good to find this thread. I'm new to the forum, expat in London here but will be moving back home after years away. I have just started wearing a watch again and my interest was pique when I was looking for a watch for my brother.

My initial tentative foray into watches was a pre owned purchase of a Tag Heuer F1 2000 Multigraph which I have enjoyed wearing.

I am now looking at buying a new watch and came across the Bodying.com.au website. Has anyone purchased anyone from them before? Some of their watches seems to be cheaper than what I can get it for in the UK with current exchange rate.

Is there also any AD for JeanRichards in Sydney? Looking at the JR Terrascope Arsenal but since its 44mm I would like to get first hand experience to see how it wears on my wrist.

Cheers


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Gooner2721 said:


> I am now looking at buying a new watch and came across the Bodying.com.au website. Has anyone purchased anyone from them before? Some of their watches seems to be cheaper than what I can get it for in the UK with current exchange rate.


I don't know much about them, but some of their so-called RRPs are high, meaning their 'discount' is not so generous. Random example is the IWC Spitfire which has an RRP of $13k here, not $16,290 as they state on their web site.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gooner2721 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Good to find this thread. I'm new to the forum, expat in London here but will be moving back home after years away. I have just started wearing a watch again and my interest was pique when I was looking for a watch for my brother.
> 
> ...


What are you after? I haven't bought anything from there but their IWC's are way over priced!


----------



## Gooner2721 (Aug 20, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What are you after? I haven't bought anything from there but their IWC's are way over priced!


I'm looking at the JR Terrascope Arsenal for a next purchase. I did see the Tissot Navigator World Timer on special which is cheaper than the UK street price.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Further to the GST thread, I work in this area in a state government and my boss was in the room during the discussion between Jo Hockey and state treasurers. There will be no stopping packages at the border/customs/Australia Post to collect GST and an admin fee. Those options were way too hard/costly for the many millions of parcels that come into the country. The proposal relies on the big international online retailers voluntarily signing up (yeah right, cause they're such good corporate systems), collecting the revenue and remitting it. Smaller retailers (with turnover of less than $75k per annum in Australia are exempt. Buy your gear from small operators and you'll be right. Even some of the bigger operators won't get caught up in this. Can you imagine the ATO trying to do compliance work with every online retailer on the planet? The biggest risk I see is unscrupulous operators jacking up prices to Australians but not actually remitting the GST. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Good news that they will not stop packages at the border. Most watch purchases will now get through GST free . In exchange I'm quite happy paying GST on my Amazon purchases which is almost nothing .

Good luck to them trying to get online businesses to comply. If they refuse what will the govt do? Tell them they can't sell to Australians? Impossible to police!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenw (Jul 17, 2011)

Gooner2721 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Good to find this thread. I'm new to the forum, expat in London here but will be moving back home after years away. I have just started wearing a watch again and my interest was pique when I was looking for a watch for my brother.
> 
> ...


I bought a Montblanc worldtimer from them in January. I found then reliable & cheaper than retail. I was eyeing an IWC off them but noticed one weekend last month (July) they had gone up 10% so i looked second hand. I had ermail corespondence with them before purchase to make sure the watch was in stock.

HTH


----------



## kiwizak (Feb 8, 2015)

dantan said:


> Any West Aussies been to The Horologist in the City?


Not yet but I plan to. Interesting line up of watches they have.


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

stevenw said:


> I bought a Montblanc worldtimer from them in January. I found then reliable & cheaper than retail. I was eyeing an IWC off them but noticed one weekend last month (July) they had gone up 10% so i looked second hand. I had ermail corespondence with them before purchase to make sure the watch was in stock.
> 
> HTH


I noticed that some of their watches have manufacturer's warranty and some are seller's warranty. I would be abit worried about those from seller's warranty.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I visited the Omega boutique in Sydney today. Same arrogant staff as when I last visited a few years ago. Those people need some training in customer service, or better yet Omega needs to get new staff. Then I visited the Rolex boutique. Totally different experience.


----------



## PunkJr (Sep 25, 2006)

That's a shame. I must say I was very pleased with Michael from J Farren Price in Adelaide - he was very patient, knowledgeable, and courteous. Overall it was a very enjoyable purchasing experience.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

If you're in Sydney I would highly recommend Shum's jewellery and watches on Sussex St. They have always gone over and above to help when I have gone in.
Also Fredmans SVW in the strand, just made a purchase from them last weekend and they are outstanding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

Great to hear insight on how the Government intends to try and collect GST on international purchases.

"Hello International Retailer... you do business and send to Australians. Please do some work for us, stuff which will increase your admin costs so that you can send some money to the Australian Government."

I suppose the Government will want to compensate the retailers for the work they need to do to ensure compliance? Yeah right.

I'm guessing that this might affect those who are running .au domain names in their store fronts? How would Amazon do this? The Amazon.com.au store front does only ebooks. I don't even have an Amazon.com.au store account, mine is with the Amazon.com... the one which I have the chance to get things other than just eBooks. I can't really understand/see the International online retailers following through with this.... what's the Government going to do? Force them to comply? Prevent them from operating in Australia? Hello Government... this is the Internet... :-/


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Hows the SUPER STAR Jarryd Hayne going hey? BOOM.

Only an ex Eel could do that shiz


----------



## Mucchan (Dec 31, 2011)

dero said:


> I'm guessing that this might affect those who are running .au domain names in their store fronts? How would Amazon do this?


Amazon.com actually collects GST if you try to buy anything over $1000 and put in an Australian shipping address now. It would be very easy for them to change the threshold if needed. eBay does the same thing for items sent using their Global Shipping Program. It wouldn't be very hard for them to make the change to collect GST for any purchase shipped to Australia either.

The bigger companies, especially those with Australian entities such as Amazon and eBay would more than likely play ball with the government. It'll be interesting to see how this all unfold with the smaller sellers though.


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

tritto said:


> Further to the GST thread, I work in this area in a state government and my boss was in the room during the discussion between Jo Hockey and state treasurers. There will be no stopping packages at the border/customs/Australia Post to collect GST and an admin fee. Those options were way too hard/costly for the many millions of parcels that come into the country. The proposal relies on the big international online retailers voluntarily signing up (yeah right, cause they're such good corporate systems), collecting the revenue and remitting it. Smaller retailers (with turnover of less than $75k per annum in Australia are exempt. Buy your gear from small operators and you'll be right. Even some of the bigger operators won't get caught up in this. Can you imagine the ATO trying to do compliance work with every online retailer on the planet? The biggest risk I see is unscrupulous operators jacking up prices to Australians but not actually remitting the GST.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is it. You've hit the nail on the head, Tritto. All the government has done is given smalll, unethical and non-complying companies the idea to whack on 10% just like some small businesses already do within Australia - how do you know if they are registered to pass on the GST? A 10% pay increase if you ask me.


----------



## stevenw (Jul 17, 2011)

cpl said:


> I visited the Omega boutique in Sydney today. Same arrogant staff as when I last visited a few years ago. Those people need some training in customer service, or better yet Omega needs to get new staff. Then I visited the Rolex boutique. Totally different experience.


I visited the boutique in Bondi Junction last year & ordered/ bought a x33. They were extremly nice, spent lots of time talking omegas with me, i found it a pleasent experience. Maybe try Bondi rather than city, less tourists (in fact most of the time empty) makes them hungrier for regular customers.


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Just got an email from Ashford's the grey seller - Free shipping to Australia on orders over USD249 until 10 September

I've bought a few things from them without any dramas


----------



## azif (Jan 8, 2014)

So dollar under USD0.70...

Time to get hard currency like rolexes?


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

azif said:


> So dollar under USD0.70...
> 
> Time to get hard currency like rolexes?


Fortunately I bought my Rolex 1 yr ago when the exchange rate was 0.89 :-!. It's hurting though for other purchases I've made this year.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone in Sin City deal with Hacko? Is he open to offers or are his prices firm?

Ita


----------



## stevenw (Jul 17, 2011)

Ita said:


> Anyone in Sin City deal with Hacko? Is he open to offers or are his prices firm?
> 
> Ita


I have dealt with Hako, no you cannot bargin (picture soup .... from Seinfeld). Having said that if you accept the price, the watches are in condition listed, I even have one of his Rebelde pieces which I feel are well made, good quality

steven


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ita said:


> Anyone in Sin City deal with Hacko? Is he open to offers or are his prices firm?
> 
> Ita


I emailed him once about a Monaco he had for sale. He was showing the wrong warranty certificate in the photos. Model number and serial number did not match. He never responded, so I figured I won't ever deal with him if that is his attitude.


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

Ita said:


> Anyone in Sin City deal with Hacko? Is he open to offers or are his prices firm?
> 
> Ita


hahahaha...lololol....No soup for you for just thinking of it. Move on, nothing to see here.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

OK thanks boys. I won't bother with e-mails I'll call and speak directly to him when and if I'm ready to buy. Prices seem pretty good with the way our $ is going and compared to our resellers in Melbourne!

Ita


----------



## PierreD (Apr 21, 2015)

I have purchased and dealt with Hacko on a few occasions and the experience was always enjoyable and he is very gracious. Always happy to chat about watches and patient. 

As for the Omega store in Sydney the experience there was very disappointing. I was looking at a speedy for my father as a gift, the sales assistants standing directly in front of me (one of them showing me the watch) started talking in a non English speaking language and this went on for a few minutes. I just walked out and went and bought elsewhere.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Ita said:


> Anyone in Sin City deal with Hacko? Is he open to offers or are his prices firm?
> 
> Ita


I haven't dealt with him, but read his newsletter. stevenw's comment would have a ring of truth. Some things you should know:

1. He's utterly exhausted and exasperated with fighting the Swiss conglomerates to get access to spare parts. He can therefore no longer repair any of the mainstream luxury Swiss watches he sells (if they require parts). He rightly feels disrespected.

2. He has made a decision on price based on the value he adds by using his vast experience to check the watch and backing up the sale with honesty and integrity. Attempts to negotiate price are attacks on his experience, honesty and integrity, and therefore you will be taking yourself out of the transaction.

3. As evidenced by watches requiring a designer and builder, (stridently) so too does everything else- man, life, mountains, the earth, the universe. Don't make any faux pas.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

tritto said:


> Further to the GST thread, I work in this area in a state government and my boss was in the room during the discussion between Jo Hockey and state treasurers. There will be no stopping packages at the border/customs/Australia Post to collect GST and an admin fee. Those options were way too hard/costly for the many millions of parcels that come into the country. The proposal relies on the big international online retailers voluntarily signing up (yeah right, cause they're such good corporate systems), collecting the revenue and remitting it. Smaller retailers (with turnover of less than $75k per annum in Australia are exempt. Buy your gear from small operators and you'll be right. Even some of the bigger operators won't get caught up in this. Can you imagine the ATO trying to do compliance work with every online retailer on the planet? The biggest risk I see is unscrupulous operators jacking up prices to Australians but not actually remitting the GST.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, I can't see the Aust government trying to get international sellers to register for GST - it's simply outside of jurisdiction. Instead what they'll be doing is simply taxing _you_, as an Australian importer. The current $1000 thresh-hold was set because below that amount, the tax collected is less than the cost of collecting it.

So is it another one of their infamous brain farts, or will they find a way? It certainly fits with their ethos. These despicable clowns are just showing their colours - it's more desirable to tax us small fry and our piddly little transactions instead of reducing the multi-billion $ tax breaks they give to companies on whose boards the pollies sit when they leave parliament.

But lets factor in the delivery method. The big couriers have the system in place already. For example, anything I've had delivered by DHL, with a declared value over $AUD1000 got held until I paid GST, and a processing fee. There you have it - just lower the thresh-hold, the courier companies collect the tax, and charge a fee for their time.

Courier companies do this the world over, working to the local law. For example in China, the thresh-hold for importing is much lower, and even then, the nature of the item draws a different tax rate. A $400 watch I sent there was held by DHL-China until the recipient paid Chinese luxury item tax and a DHL processing fee.

What about when you use plain old postal services? It's not inconceivable that charging you the GST (whatever % it will be), plus a service fee, will be outsourced to courier companies, who have an effective system in place.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

They are desperate for revenue. The mining boom is over. The government made a lot of promises to get elected and now they need cash. I would guess the ato have generated their data and have decided they can make enough revenue to make it worth while. So the government will run with it and as guys have said unscrupulous dealers will just see it as a way to make 10% extra off Australians

Then there is old mate in NSW pushing to increase the gst to 15% completely off his own volition of course. Good times ahead.



Time On My Hands said:


> I agree, I can't see the Aust government trying to get international sellers to register for GST - it's simply outside of jurisdiction. Instead what they'll be doing is simply taxing _you_, as an Australian importer. The current $1000 thresh-hold was set because below that amount, the tax collected is less than the cost of collecting it.
> 
> So is it another one of their infamous brain farts, or will they find a way? It certainly fits with their ethos. These despicable clowns are just showing their colours - it's more desirable to tax us small fry and our piddly little transactions instead of reducing the multi-billion $ tax breaks they give to companies on whose boards the pollies sit when they leave parliament.
> 
> ...


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Time On My Hands said:


> I agree, I can't see the Aust government trying to get international sellers to register for GST - it's simply outside of jurisdiction. Instead what they'll be doing is simply taxing _you_, as an Australian importer. The current $1000 thresh-hold was set because below that amount, the tax collected is less than the cost of collecting it.
> 
> So is it another one of their infamous brain farts, or will they find a way? It certainly fits with their ethos. These despicable clowns are just showing their colours - it's more desirable to tax us small fry and our piddly little transactions instead of reducing the multi-billion $ tax breaks they give to companies on whose boards the pollies sit when they leave parliament.
> 
> ...


I get that the government is trying to reap the rewards of the online shopping revolutionn, but given their track record with any basic understanding of what "online" or, indeed, "the internet" is I think, while DHL, FedEx & UPS will get them some cash, the torrent ( pun intended) of parcels coming through AUstralia Post that will be declared as gift under $20 will mean they still miss out. Sure some will get taxed, but ALL? I think not

The O/S rip-offs are also predicated on the O/S sellers keeping up with our politics. We shall see.

WIth the Pacific Peso in the toilet again, it's not like its a big problem right now.

Just go to Costco's ;-)

So Forum sales should fly under the radar perhaps with the aid of returned after warranty repair or similar such stuff - I've had companies O/S ask me to do that for stuff going their way for service.

On the Omega Sydney front, I've never been treated rudely or had time denied to me. I've spent ages in there gawping at stuff and comparing stuff & so has my wife. We've been given champagne.

I do always wear something spiffy on the wrist when I go though, I must admit - JLC, IWC, Breathing or Omega

Never bought a thing from them just kicked tyres, but had yarns with several of the staff for long periods of time. I do make a point of bailing if the shop gets busy, as I know that I have no intention of buying, even if they don't pick the signals. But I'm not mean enough to monopolise a salespersons time if there's a possible commision that might actually missout on.

The people who I find somewhat stand-offish at time are a few of the folks at JFarren Price-


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

The omega website now features local price and guess what? The price has increased!


----------



## stevenw (Jul 17, 2011)

dr3ws said:


> The omega website now features local price and guess what? The price has increased!


Not surprising with the "strong" Aussie Peso. Oh or the days of $1.10, its not like we manufacture or export anything now days. oh well at least the reserve bank will be happy


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

dr3ws said:


> The omega website now features local price and guess what? The price has increased!


I saw that too, although I do remember the AD in BNE CBD saying that prices were due to go up this year. The AT Master Co-axial has gone up $150, so about 2.2%.

Awful web site design too.


----------



## stevenw (Jul 17, 2011)

Orange_GT3 said:


> I saw that too, although I do remember the AD in BNE CBD saying that prices were due to go up this year. The AT Master Co-axial has gone up $150, so about 2.2%.
> 
> Awful web site design too.


About 4 weeks ago Bodying .au put their prices u by 10% as well


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

For those of you north of me, in Brisbane, it seems Bremont is having a whiskey & watch event at Vintage Watch Co in Brisbane Arcade on 17 Sept.

I just received the invite - not sure if its supposed to be "Owners of Bremont Only" not

Its a bit far for me from NSW Southern Highlands for a free grog night, plus my bremont is back from its second lengthy stay overseas for warranty repairs.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

RegF said:


> For those of you north of me, in Brisbane, it seems Bremont is having a whiskey & watch event at Vintage Watch Co in Brisbane Arcade on 17 Sept.
> 
> I just received the invite - not sure if its supposed to be "Owners of Bremont Only" not
> 
> Its a bit far for me from NSW Southern Highlands for a free grog night, plus my bremont is back from its second lengthy stay overseas for warranty repairs.


I got the same invite and am going along. I think Bremonts are over-priced in Australia, but am interested to go along and learn more about them as I do like a couple of the models.


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

RegF said:


> For those of you north of me, in Brisbane, it seems Bremont is having a whiskey & watch event at Vintage Watch Co in Brisbane Arcade on 17 Sept.
> 
> I just received the invite - not sure if its supposed to be "Owners of Bremont Only" not
> 
> Its a bit far for me from NSW Southern Highlands for a free grog night, plus my bremont is back from its second lengthy stay overseas for warranty repairs.


Sounds like fun, how do you send your bremont for repair or service? Do you send it yourself or through AD? 
I quite like some of their watches too, the U2/BL and the ALT.


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

Not only a crap Onega website, try to do a vintage reference search. It's a joke!


----------



## CHAMAVELI (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I've recently gotten a couple of deep scratches on the crystal of my Orient watch. I've been looking around for someone who would be able to replace the crystal for me around Sydney without much luck. Was hoping someone here could point me in the right direction.

I will most likely be purchasing the crystal myself and taking it in with the watch as I'd like to upgrade the mineral glass to sapphire.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Orange_GT3 said:


> I got the same invite and am going along. I think Bremonts are over-priced in Australia, but am interested to go along and learn more about them as I do like a couple of the models.


I got mine from the US after the local agent, Gregory's in the CBD just didn't want to haggle at all. Did the "Pretty Woman" thing and went back afterwards with mine at near half their price.

Let us all know what is was like. If nothing else it's an opportunity to see them before you get one O/S - although with Pacific Peso times with us again, I'm not sure what options we'll have.

It was nice to hear our Fearless Leader stumble through an interview and reassure us that paying boat loads of people to bugger off is helping the economy.



dr3ws said:


> Sounds like fun, how do you send your bremont for repair or service? Do you send it yourself or through AD?
> I quite like some of their watches too, the U2/BL and the ALT.


As a consequence of the above experience, when it developed problems I went straight to bbremont direct.

They have been super helpful.

I'm just disappointed that my MB II - supposedly uber robust - has broken twice now. Mind you I haven't ejected out of any aircraft, somaybe that's what I'm doing wrong.

It does look quite spiffy when it is going.


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

So they don't offer any discount at all for bremont at gregory's? Last time I was there, the sales person told me that if you want we can negotiate a price, but since I wasn't planning to buy, I didn't ask how much discount are they giving on bremont


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

CHAMAVELI said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've recently gotten a couple of deep scratches on the crystal of my Orient watch. I've been looking around for someone who would be able to replace the crystal for me around Sydney without much luck. Was hoping someone here could point me in the right direction.
> 
> ...


I'd say try Sintec or Master Watch in the CBD or Andrew Markernik in Camden migh all be worth a quick phone call

The brutal truth is that if it is a less expensive orient it may be more cost effective to buy a whole new watch, wasteful as that seems


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

dr3ws said:


> So they don't offer any discount at all for bremont at gregory's? Last time I was there, the sales person told me that if you want we can negotiate a price, but since I wasn't planning to buy, I didn't ask how much discount are they giving on bremont
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. Wouldn't budge on the RRP.

Not had that from other branches of Gregories

Pretty much ended my visits to their CBD store

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CHAMAVELI (Sep 2, 2015)

RegF said:


> I'd say try Sintec or Master Watch in the CBD or Andrew Markernik in Camden migh all be worth a quick phone call
> 
> The brutal truth is that if it is a less expensive orient it may be more cost effective to buy a whole new watch, wasteful as that seems


Thanks, I was thinking the same but the watch is only a few months old and is practically in new condition apart from the two freak scratches. With our current Aus dollar it will be almost 40% the price ontop of what I paid originally and I'd end up with the same watch which is as scratch prone as the current. I could probably pay much less and get mine "upgraded" to sapphire.

Would that not be the more cost effective? Or do they really charge around $300 for a crystal replacement?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

RegF said:


> Nope. Wouldn't budge on the RRP.
> 
> Not had that from other branches of Gregories
> 
> ...


Maybe worth trying Vintage Watch Co.?


----------



## Mr_Ed (Oct 27, 2013)

I bought my Bremont at Gregory's and I got 18% off. It was still a bit overpriced but the lady was hot and I am extremely shallow. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Mr_Ed said:


> I bought my Bremont at Gregory's and I got 18% off. It was still a bit overpriced but the lady was hot and I am extremely shallow.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Too funny, *Mr_Ed*.


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Mr_Ed said:


> I bought my Bremont at Gregory's and I got 18% off. It was still a bit overpriced but the lady was hot and I am extremely shallow.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks like you had a bit of a typo there.

Somehow "18%" got inserted int o your sentence ;-)

I ended up getting mine from New York from a guy here who bought it then didn't like the colour

At the time the dollars were near parity and the US RRP was like $3800 and the Aussie price was around $5800

I paid something like $3300 IIRC

Not hot ladies at Gregories CBD at the time I was there.

I guess I am being childish and perhaps I should go back and check her, I mean them out again ;-)


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

I think I saw one or two blonde hot ladies there but I was served by a man. Anyway 18% is not so bad. The vintagewatchco in Syd aka Fredman SW doesn't carry Bremont in the store.


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

Just bought six ostrich straps off ebay. Bought from http://stores.ebay.com/vnhandcraftart?_trksid=p2047675.l2568. Got 20% off from seller (asked for 25%), and then an extra 15% off due to eBay.com.au - Pages | Buyer coupons | click15 |. Offer ends Wednesday. Remember to buy using Ebay Aus for CLICK15 code to work. I bought the buckles off him for $3 each, probably the same as the ones for $1 from elsewhere, e.g., zhuoleistore on eBay, if you want to save a bit more.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks Ian, that's an interesting site. What are you going to do for hardware? I'm actually after some buckles for my perlons. Any ideas locally for buckles?

Ita


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

G'day mate, Two of the straps are for GS, so have bought some Seiko buckles from バックル｜WATCH BAND ＆ TOOLS using FromJapan. Other than those I would buy off Ebay to get the good price. You could ring Watch Repairs | Melbourne | Ekselman Watches and see what they stock.



Ita said:


> Thanks Ian, that's an interesting site. What are you going to do for hardware? I'm actually after some buckles for my perlons. Any ideas locally for buckles?
> 
> Ita


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Maybe worth trying Vintage Watch Co.?


Vintage Watch Co...eh? I hear a lot about them and seen some nice pieces (I think Qld?) for sale - what's the good/bad oil on them? Experiences?


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

johnno1954 said:


> Vintage Watch Co...eh? I hear a lot about them and seen some nice pieces (I think Qld?) for sale - what's the good/bad oil on them? Experiences?


I haven't bought from them, but they hosted the Bremont/Chivas evening the other week. Very friendly and happy to spend time chatting and showing you pieces. It's run by a husband and wife team I believe. I had popped my head a couple of times prior to the Bremont do.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

johnno1954 said:


> Vintage Watch Co...eh? I hear a lot about them and seen some nice pieces (I think Qld?) for sale - what's the good/bad oil on them? Experiences?


Vintage watch co are absolutely brilliant, I purchased my sub from them a few months back. Pleasure to deal with. 
The staff are great and always willing to answer questions. 
I personally recommend them highly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

johnno1954 said:


> Vintage Watch Co...eh? I hear a lot about them and seen some nice pieces (I think Qld?) for sale - what's the good/bad oil on them? Experiences?


Sydney too.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Orange_GT3 said:


> I haven't bought from them, but they hosted the Bremont/Chivas evening the other week. Very friendly and happy to spend time chatting and showing you pieces. It's run by a husband and wife team I believe. I had popped my head a couple of times prior to the Bremont do.


I wonder if we spoke? It was a great night.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Brisman said:


> I wonder if we spoke? It was a great night.


It was a good night, a little too good for me... I had a sore head the next morning. Were you one of the two guys I was drinking with until 1:30am?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Orange_GT3 said:


> It was a good night, a little too good for me... I had a sore head the next morning. Were you one of the two guys I was drinking with until 1:30am?


Not me unfortunately, I ended up in Queen Street having a couple of beers before I went home.


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

Recently I've had a few experiences with watchmakers in Melbourne so thought I'd put my reviews here to help others who may be looking for a watchmaker in Melbourne.

*The Bad*

Bob The Watch Maker is owned and operated by Bob out of a little booth inside a key cutting/engraving shop on the corner of Russell St and Little Collins St in the CBD. I used him on recommendation of a friend and initially it was for simple jobs such as battery replacements and band adjustments, until I bought a watch tool kit and did these tasks myself.

I then only used him to replace the mineral crystals with supplied sapphire crystals on my Seiko SNZG13 and SKX007. But this seemed like too hard a task for him as he left smudge marks on the underside of my SKX007 sapphire crystal, and later I was to find out from the watchmaker listed below that he crushed the crystal rubber seal on my SNZG13 when fitting the sapphire crystal. He would also rarely have my watches ready at the arranged pick up time, and would blame it on forgetting or getting too busy with other jobs. Suffice to say, I'd recommend you stay away from this place at all costs!

*The Good*

After my above negative experiences, I was on the lookout for a professional watchmaker to work on my watches. I contacted several watchmakers in the CBD (where I work) such as Watches of Switzerland, Precision Timing, Watch Time, etc. but none of them wanted to work on Seiko watches.

Through more research I found A Watch In Time located in Heathmont (close to home) which is owned and operated by Kevin. He has been a watchmaker and jeweller for 20 odd years and used to work at the shop he now owns. His son also works there and seems to be learning the trade from his old man.

This shop is like walking into a museum, so many old watches and clocks on display and for sale. Kevin does all sorts of work from simple battery changes to pressure testing and full watch servicing and restorations. He also does onsite watch glass cutting.

I had him change the mineral crystals with supplied sapphire crystals on my Seiko SNKM47, SNDA57 and my friend's SKX007. He replaced the dial and hands on my SNZG13 with supplied ones from another Seiko model, along with the crushed seal as mentioned above. And he also replaced the battery, seal and outer and inner pushers on my friend's 33 year old Omega De Ville for about 1/6th the price of it having to go back to Switzerland for repairs.

His quality of work and customer service have been excellent, and although I was paying more than the above shop, the old adage of you get what you pay for was certainly true. Only thing to keep in mind is that he charges $15 for a quote if you don't go ahead with the work. But if you do, this charge is part of the final cost.




























Although the above shop did great work, I continued looking for a shop that was more convenient location wise in the CBD. After more research I came across Migitech located near the corner of Swanston St and Little Collins St. Migitech is owned and operated by Migi. He used to be a watchmaker for TAG for 10 years before starting his own business. He works with his wife and a team of watchmakers, one of which is his dad who is a watchmaker himself.

This is a very cool and modern shop with full view of the working area through large glass windows. Migi does all sorts of work from simple battery changes to pressure testing and full watch servicing and restorations. He also does laser welding and spectacle frame repairs.

I had him perform a battery service on my Hamilton Khaki Pilot which included an ultrasonic clean of the case, new battery, consumption test and pressure test. He also pressure tested my Seiko SNZG13. I did however have to return my Hamilton as a bit of dust was left behind on the dial face when the watch was put back together. Migi said because he had to rush the job through a bit of dust was left behind, but was very apologetic and was quick to remedy the issue.

I currently have my Orient Mako there for a sapphire crystal installation and my friend has his TAG there for a mid case replacement. As per A Watch In Time, the customer service is great. The prices are slightly better and quotes for work are free too.



















I'd definitely recommend A Watch In Time and Migitech to any Melbournites looking for good quality watch work and great customer service. Seems like family owned and operated businesses are the way to go, at least when it comes to watchmaking!

http://www.awatchintime.com.au

https://www.facebook.com/awatchintime

http://www.migitech.com.au

https://www.facebook.com/MigitechWatchSpectaclesRepair


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the reviews mozatihom, some useful info there...

Ita


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Good info and report Mozatihom. Will keep them in mind.


----------



## diveboy (Mar 19, 2015)

as an Elgin collector in Melbourne, my needs are a little different than the mainstream collectors.

I can say that David @ Uccello Jewellery & Watches is top notch, I've used his shop for about 6 watches to date and very happy with his service and pricing. They will let me get the parts required from the USA and waiting for them to arrive isn't an issue. His also done some remaking of gold case parts as part of the restoration process. Selling New & Pre-Owned Jewellery & Watches - Uccello Jewellery & Watches

In the CBD Ekselman Watches on Elizabeth Street are great as well, they have a lot of non-common sized straps (17mm straps area pain to find) and they do a great service. If your going there and want to have a chat about a project watch, skip the lunch hour rush, they are flat chat. Watch Repair Centre | Melbourne | Ekselman Watches

again, these two are from the point of view of an Elgin American collector, so my needs are slightly different than the normal collector.

You Seiko guys ain't the only collectors that get blank stares, I bet some of mine top yours... 30 jewel Automatic ? go away.... Direct Reading ? go away... 1867 Keywind ? pfft its American...


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

Good to see more Melbourne based reviews. Ekselman was one of the shops I was looking at during my research phase but was put off by their negative Google reviews. Obviously you've had positive experiences with them. At least there are a few options now in this thread for Melbourne WISers.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

How about some recommendations for Sydney watchmakers?

I've only been to Max Scheizer for some minor stuff (regulating, pressure testing) but haven't serviced a watch there.


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

cpl said:


> How about some recommendations for Sydney watchmakers?
> 
> I've only been to Max Scheizer for some minor stuff (regulating, pressure testing) but haven't serviced a watch there.


Since they are an authorized service agents for PP, I would trust them for any watch.


----------



## azif (Jan 8, 2014)

dr3ws said:


> Since they are an authorized service agents for PP, I would trust them for any watch.


Any recommendations for somewhere in Sydney to service stock standard eta movements 7750 2824 etc


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

azif said:


> Any recommendations for somewhere in Sydney to service stock standard eta movements 7750 2824 etc


 You can bring it there too, when I was there I saw drawers that says ETA parts.


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

azif said:


> Any recommendations for somewhere in Sydney to service stock standard eta movements 7750 2824 etc


I've used Thomas Czibula at Expert Watch Repair to service and repair an Oris (ETA 2824). I was happy with the result, though I did get a bit impatient with the wait time.

Expert Watch Repair


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

azif said:


> Any recommendations for somewhere in Sydney to service stock standard eta movements 7750 2824 etc


there was a reply on this a few pages back.

Andrew at Master Watch & Clock in Camden gets most of my work

Some has gone to husband & wife team at Master Watchmaking in Castlereagh St - also Nomos agents

Some to V & E sintic down the other end of Castlereagh St

full details a few pages back


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

cpl said:


> How about some recommendations for Sydney watchmakers?
> 
> I've only been to Max Scheizer for some minor stuff (regulating, pressure testing) but haven't serviced a watch there.


I've heard fantastic stuff about Max, haven't serviced though.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

As a Sydney sider visiting Brisbane today had a walk around the CBD particularly queen st, I just have to say that we need a Wallace bishop in Sydney, while I was browsing having a look at the Grand Seiko's I ran into a man who I can only assume is a fellow WIS, had a great chat for a good 15-20 minutes. 
I've got a half day around The CBD tomorrow before I head back home, anywhere I should check out for fun?

Already done vintage watch co today as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

The QVB is getting a Seiko boutique next year with JDMs, Credors, Grand Seikos and a watchmaker on staff apparently!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I thought there was Grand Seiko in The Strand Arcade in Sydney with Vintage Watch Co.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Brisman said:


> I thought there was Grand Seiko in The Strand Arcade in Sydney with Vintage Watch Co.


There might be, I'm from Melbourne myself. I remember checking them out at Sydney Jewelers when I was in the area for a little vacation about this time last year, and they've closed down now.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Brisman said:


> I thought there was Grand Seiko in The Strand Arcade in Sydney with Vintage Watch Co.


Yep. Vintage Watch Co sell Grand Seiko


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Domo said:


> The QVB is getting a Seiko boutique next year with JDMs, Credors, Grand Seikos and a watchmaker on staff apparently!


Is it the spot used to be occupied by sydney jewellers?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

dr3ws said:


> Is it the spot used to be occupied by sydney jewellers?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Can't say for sure, but that was my thinking as well. Has anything moved into that spot in the meantime?


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Domo said:


> Can't say for sure, but that was my thinking as well. Has anything moved into that spot in the meantime?


I have no idea, I don't live in sydney and the last time I was there, they were having closing down sale, 20-30% discounts on watches like longines, ball, maurice lacroix, oris, grand seiko. Someone who lives in sydney can maybe shed a light?


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

That's the first I've heard of a seiko boutique in Sydney, that's great news. 
I'll be around the QVB next weekend, might see if I can find any info on what will be going where Sydney Jewellers use to be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

I've seen Grand Seiko on sale in a watch/jewellery shop in Sydney's Queen Victoria Building.
Mostly it's Swiss watches - just the usual suspects, and I walk on by. One day some Grand Seikos were in the window and caught my eye.
The shop is either on street level or the level under. I don't know the name of the shop - I usually walk straight past, knowing if they had something I want, I'll be able to locate it. It's on the west side of the hallways. 

A Seiko shop would make me stop and pay attention. If they have JDM, that'll take the JD out of it.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Erks said:


> As a Sydney sider visiting Brisbane today had a walk around the CBD particularly queen st, I just have to say that we need a Wallace bishop in Sydney, while I was browsing having a look at the Grand Seiko's I ran into a man who I can only assume is a fellow WIS, had a great chat for a good 15-20 minutes.
> I've got a half day around The CBD tomorrow before I head back home, anywhere I should check out for fun?
> 
> Already done vintage watch co today as well.
> ...


If I had spare time in Brisbane, I'd go to Define Watches, where there's a lot more German watchmaking than can be seen in Sydney.


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

langfords and the hour glass


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

Erks said:


> As a Sydney sider visiting Brisbane today had a walk around the CBD particularly queen st, I just have to say that we need a Wallace bishop in Sydney, while I was browsing having a look at the Grand Seiko's I ran into a man who I can only assume is a fellow WIS, had a great chat for a good 15-20 minutes.
> I've got a half day around The CBD tomorrow before I head back home, anywhere I should check out for fun?
> 
> Already done vintage watch co today as well.
> ...


----------



## Mucchan (Dec 31, 2011)

Domo said:


> The QVB is getting a Seiko boutique next year with JDMs, Credors, Grand Seikos and a watchmaker on staff apparently!


Now if only they'd open one in Melbourne as well.


----------



## h_tony11 (Nov 4, 2009)

Just want to drop in and say hi to all WIS @ down under
I live in Sydney as well and been learning a lot from WUS.
Are there any plans to have a GTG?


----------



## Tourbillonare (Mar 31, 2012)

Domo said:


> Can't say for sure, but that was my thinking as well. Has anything moved into that spot in the meantime?


Walked past the other day and I think swarovski have set up in that store. (Like we need anymore of them!)


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

h_tony11 said:


> Just want to drop in and say hi to all WIS @ down under
> I live in Sydney as well and been learning a lot from WUS.
> Are there any plans to have a GTG?


PM sent. You missed a good one two weeks ago.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Ace McLoud said:


> PM sent. You missed a good one two weeks ago.


Pics or it didn't happen...

Ita


----------



## workinprogress (Sep 25, 2014)

Didn't realise we have GTGs planned in Sydney, anything in the next few months?


----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

Brisman said:


> I thought there was Grand Seiko in The Strand Arcade in Sydney with Vintage Watch Co.


Yeah. Vintage watch co. It's in Brisbane Arcade. The service centre is on Edward Street.

The TAG Heuer boutique and the Hourglass are on Edward Street, corner with Elizabeth Street. I have been at the TAG Heuer boutique and the salespeople there are all very happy to talk. When I was last there, I was shown all the personal photos of when he visited Baselworld. It was great!


----------



## h_tony11 (Nov 4, 2009)

Ace McLoud said:


> PM sent. You missed a good one two weeks ago.


Thanks Ace. Got ur pm


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

dero said:


> When I was last there, I was shown all the personal photos of when he visited Baselworld. It was great!


Was that Eric? He is very happy to chat and talk about the upcoming releases and dates and so on. A good salesman I guess, but he seems really enthusiastic and genuine too.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Time On My Hands said:


> I've seen Grand Seiko on sale in a watch/jewellery shop in Sydney's Queen Victoria Building...


Sorry folks, I investigated further, in an attempt to help enable you. The shop I referred to did not have any Grand Seiko today. Sportura, Premier, and other lines, but no GS.


----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Was that Eric? He is very happy to chat and talk about the upcoming releases and dates and so on. A good salesman I guess, but he seems really enthusiastic and genuine too.


Sorry, I don't recall the name. He was Asian though.
The salesman I talked to was definitely very enthusiastic. Not just with TAG Heuer products but he just loved watches.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

dero said:


> Sorry, I don't recall the name. He was Asian though.
> The salesman I talked to was definitely very enthusiastic. Not just with TAG Heuer products but he just loved watches.


Sounds like the same guy .


----------



## Tourbillonare (Mar 31, 2012)

workinprogress said:


> Didn't realise we have GTGs planned in Sydney, anything in the next few months?


Yeah I wouldn't mind knowing if there's anything going on in Sydney either


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

If anyone is interested in the Tudor Ranger, Hour Glass in Sydney has it on special for AUD $2800 for the steel bracelet version. That's cheaper than US prices. Not sure if the special extends to other models or other Hour Glasses.

Even before this special, Tudor prices in Aus have always seemed to me to be very competitive compared to overseas. Not so with other brands :-(.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

cpl said:


> If anyone is interested in the Tudor Ranger, Hour Glass in Sydney has it on special for AUD $2800 for the steel bracelet version. That's cheaper than US prices. Not sure if the special extends to other models or other Hour Glasses.
> 
> Even before this special, Tudor prices in Aus have always seemed to me to be very competitive compared to overseas. Not so with other brands :-(.


That's a good price, assuming you are talking about the Heritage Ranger (Official Tudor Website)?

I do like it, but I am also drawn to the North Flag and can't decide between them.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Orange_GT3 said:


> That's a good price, assuming you are talking about the Heritage Ranger (Official Tudor Website)?
> 
> I do like it, but I am also drawn to the North Flag and can't decide between them.


Yes the Heritage Ranger


----------



## LeftRightLeft (Jan 5, 2011)

[HR][/HR]


cpl said:


> If anyone is interested in the Tudor Ranger, Hour Glass in Sydney has it on special for AUD $2800 for the steel bracelet version. That's cheaper than US prices. Not sure if the special extends to other models or other Hour Glasses.
> 
> Even before this special, Tudor prices in Aus have always seemed to me to be very competitive compared to overseas. Not so with other brands :-(.


Thanks for the tip.. I just gave them a call..
I'm interested in the North Flag, Pelagos and the BB in black.. unfortunately they have none in stock.
They did quote me prices which I found quite reasonable.


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Anybody here in Oz had dealings with :-

timepiecestore.com.au

I'm after a pesent for a niece, but the family has left things a little short on time so looking for local solutions in the sub $500AUD and with the ability to do next day delivery that won't cost a fortune

I'm off to check out Costco tomorrow, but other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

RegF said:


> Anybody here in Oz had dealings with :-
> 
> timepiecestore.com.au
> 
> ...


I haven't dealt with them and know nothing about them, but a brief scan of some of the RRPs of watches that I am familiar with shows that they are over-stating the RRP so the alleged discount is not as much as it seems.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

cant say i have used them or even heard of them.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

That is a sensational price! Yes, Tudor prices are reasonable in Australia.



cpl said:


> If anyone is interested in the Tudor Ranger, Hour Glass in Sydney has it on special for AUD $2800 for the steel bracelet version. That's cheaper than US prices. Not sure if the special extends to other models or other Hour Glasses.
> 
> Even before this special, Tudor prices in Aus have always seemed to me to be very competitive compared to overseas. Not so with other brands :-(.


----------



## azif (Jan 8, 2014)

H


dantan said:


> That is a sensational price! Yes, Tudor prices are reasonable in Australia.


How much are Pelagos and black bay as a matter of interest?


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

When I purchased my Black Bay (with Distressed Leather Strap) last December, RRP was AUD$3,500.00. On Bracelet, I believe that the RRP was AUD$4,000.00. I am guessing that the RRP's have risen slightly since. Not sure about the Pelagos, but I believe that the ETA-powered Pelagos retailed for about AUD$4,800.00 up to early this year.



azif said:


> H
> 
> How much are Pelagos and black bay as a matter of interest?


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Orange_GT3 said:


> I haven't dealt with them and know nothing about them, but a brief scan of some of the RRPs of watches that I am familiar with shows that they are over-stating the RRP so the alleged discount is not as much as it seems.


Nevermind. They took too long to respond so I ended up going with OZwatches on the'Bay and met the guy face to face for a pick up in Hornsby.

Great deal on a Seiko Japanese Auto 5 ladies for our niece to get her involved in the family addiction. Better prices than the original site and instant satisfaction. Not a huge range, but some solid selections in pieces not usually seen here.

They are also willing to try and custom order things in the Seiko range for fans of Japanese-Only models


----------



## neonblack (Jul 27, 2015)

I was at Macquarie Center in Sydney today walking past the jewellers Linda & Co, not an overly large watch selection, normally Tissot, some Seiko, and Frederique Constant and lo and behold they had six Grand Seikos in their window. I didn't have time to enquire about their range or their pricing, but worth checking out in you are in the area.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

neonblack said:


> I was at Macquarie Center in Sydney today walking past the jewellers Linda & Co, not an overly large watch selection, normally Tissot, some Seiko, and Frederique Constant and lo and behold they had six Grand Seikos in their window. I didn't have time to enquire about their range or their pricing, but worth checking out in you are in the area.


Took a quick pic of the display window. Didn't enquire either as I was passing time with my 2yo boy.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks. Any word on pricing there?

curious to see how much they'd discount too


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thanks. Any word on pricing there?
> 
> curious to see how much they'd discount too


I didn't get to pop in and ask. Next time I'm there, I'll try and find out.


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

I was visited that shop a couple of days ago. is it the one in the strand arcade.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

This is a store in Macquarie centre called Linda & Co.
I got prices on the hi-beat white face dial, $7500. The white face spring drive $7800. Discounts not discussed as the Seiko consultant was not around, and she couldn't discuss it without his approval. He's there on weekends and Thursdays.

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Sydney checking in here.

Anyone know whether the TAG store in pitt st has the Heuer01 yet? It's like a solid 100 meters from my office and i'm a lazy ****


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Guys, I'm trying to resize a watch bracelet with screws, there might be loctites as the screw wouldn't budge. I did some searching and I should be able to remove it by applying some heat. My question is, do I need to reapply some loctites afterward? I searched on Bunning's website there are 18 results for loctite and I don't know which one to get. 
Thanks


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

dr3ws said:


> Guys, I'm trying to resize a watch bracelet with screws, there might be loctites as the screw wouldn't budge. I did some searching and I should be able to remove it by applying some heat. My question is, do I need to reapply some loctites afterward? I searched on Bunning's website there are 18 results for loctite and I don't know which one to get.
> Thanks


You don't have to apply Loctite. It's just a precaution. Use *LOW* strength, I think it's Loctite 222. Most probably the previous owner of your watch used high strength.


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

cpl said:


> You don't have to apply Loctite. It's just a precaution. Use *LOW* strength, I think it's Loctite 222. Most probably the previous owner of your watch used high strength.


Cpl, I'm at bunnings right now and they don't have the low strength, only 243 and 263, should I get the 243?


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

dr3ws said:


> Cpl, I'm at bunnings right now and they don't have the low strength, only 243 and 263, should I get the 243?


NO! Sorry for the late reply. 222 is easily available on ebay. That's where I got mine.


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

cpl said:


> NO! Sorry for the late reply. 222 is easily available on ebay. That's where I got mine.


That's alright mate I gave up removing the pin anyway, I found it on ebay but I didn't buy it. I'll just bring it to RSC when I go to Sydney in january. Now the glidelock at the smallest setting, it fits perfectly when my wrist expand but when it's cooler it's a tiny bit loose but I can live with that. The bloody screw just wouldn't budge


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey guys, 
Any recommendations for a watchmaker in Sydney to have a look at a seiko of mine? 
This morning it has started to randomly stop and start.
It's a 4r37 movement. 

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiejoe (Feb 9, 2015)

I had a good experience with Expert Watch Repair, Thomas Czibula on Pitt St. He was very professional and reasonable with the service of my vintage Omega Geneve. Very happy with his work, now keeping +1s / day.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

Anyone know what Reverso pricing starts at in AUD?


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

mykii said:


> Anyone know what Reverso pricing starts at in AUD?


I'd guess around the $8-9k mark. Give the Hour Glass a call on Monday.


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Erks said:


> Hey guys,
> Any recommendations for a watchmaker in Sydney to have a look at a seiko of mine?
> This morning it has started to randomly stop and start.
> It's a 4r37 movement.
> ...


This question comes up every few months.

There's a 3 I recommended a few pages back

Andrew in Camden, Master Watchmaking in Castlereagh St, and V Sintic in Castlereagh

Search back for the contact details


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Cheers I touched base with master watchmaking today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

mykii said:


> Anyone know what Reverso pricing starts at in AUD?


I'd recommend Watches of Switzerland or Swiss Concept as worth a call too.

Depends what model Reverso you are looking for, too, as there are lots in the range


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

Try Joao Santos at Christina's Jewellers - very, very good.


----------



## james walters (Jul 11, 2015)

I think should not only be done in Australia, but in every city with WISers


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey guys, is there any other Australia based watch magazine or watch blog aside from time and tide watches?


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

dr3ws said:


> Hey guys, is there any other Australia based watch magazine or watch blog aside from time and tide watches?


I haven't come across another local one.

I read several blogs inc Hodinkee and ABlogtoWatch. A less busy site is Escapement Magazine from the UK but the quality of the reviews is generally better I find.


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Orange_GT3 said:


> I haven't come across another local one.
> 
> I read several blogs inc Hodinkee and ABlogtoWatch. A less busy site is Escapement Magazine from the UK but the quality of the reviews is generally better I find.


Nope.

I also look at Fratello, Worn & Wound and a dive one Dive In To Watches and a news feed from Watchtime and Watch Insider in addition to the two mentioned above

All have their godd & bad points


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Some of you may have heard of the local online watch magazine Time & Tide. Earlier this year I subscribed ostensibly for access to local and international watch news but also for the chance to win a free Tudor Pelagos. My noble desire for knowledge is easily trumped by my base desire for a freebie. I missed out on the watch but continued happily reading their online reviews and musings. Then out of the blue just last week I received a text from them with an invite to drinks. Seems they regularly invite subscribes to get together for events and to chat all things watches. How often in the real world can you talk about watches ad nauseam? I've bored my family and friends for years with watch talk, and I knew in my heart as I babbled, that I was boring them as they secretly prayed for sweet death to take them. The invite was a chance to talk in the safety of other WIS. Of course I accepted immediately.

Being a vintage guy I was tossing up what to wear, at first I thought my Jaeger- Lecoultre with the superb P469 movement from the 40's.
Or perhaps a Chrono Swiss with a landeron Cal 47 with the 3 pushers including the one in the crown.
Perhaps something left field and just go right out there with the 70's Tissot plastic fantastic.
Actually the dress code was smart casual and the guys at Tide &Time have a sort of GQ vibe going on coupled with a nice line in humour that makes for entertaining reading.In the end I threw on a gold dress chronograph watch from Silvana with a Venus Cal 170 movement. I decided to pack the other watches with me anyway and headed into the city.

I arrived bang on time but already a small contingent was settling in.

in the warm evening light with a couple of hours ahead of me to chat all thing horological I was in heaven. Could it get any better? Then I was offered a nice frosty Peroni. (it won't be the first for the night)
What a great bunch of guys and girls T&T had brought together and as the night wore on I was able to get some wrist shots of some awesome timepieces.

First was a vintage Tudor Prince Oyster Date Linen dial


Seamaster Planet Ocean Chrono


Oris Atelier


IWC Pilots Chronograph 3771


Frederique Constant moon phase FC-705


Pan 372


Royal Oak 15400


Rolex submariner 5513 


Rolex Seadweller 4000


Oris Atelier Hand winder


JLC Master control


...and a Rolex GMT 


with a link here and a cool story about the owner - MY WATCH STORY: Ernieâ€™s heirloom Rolex collection - Time and Tide Watches

There was plenty of others but all too soon the shadows lengthened and I had family commitments I had to attend, much as I would have liked to stay and bang on about the industry and various watches for the rest of the night, I had to go. I hit the bustling streets below and headed home as the city lights began to glow, but a warmer glow had been lit within from the comradery of a bunch of watch enthusiast. It was either that or the Peroni's.
Regards,


----------



## Jaykay91 (Sep 17, 2015)

James, that really does sound like heaven. I suffer from the same problem and end up driving everybody around me crazy with my watch obsession. Do you know if they hold these events in Sydney by any chance? 

As a side note, I'm really digging the movement cufflinks!


----------



## Jaykay91 (Sep 17, 2015)

damo_t said:


> This is a store in Macquarie centre called Linda & Co.
> I got prices on the hi-beat white face dial, $7500. The white face spring drive $7800. Discounts not discussed as the Seiko consultant was not around, and she couldn't discuss it without his approval. He's there on weekends and Thursdays.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


I actually passed by the same store and noticed these. Actually wouldn't mind popping in and having a chat to the consultant just out of interest. I'll check back in if I get some time over the weekend.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Jaykay91 said:


> James, that really does sound like heaven. I suffer from the same problem and end up driving everybody around me crazy with my watch obsession. Do you know if they hold these events in Sydney by any chance?
> 
> As a side note, I'm really digging the movement cufflinks!


Hi Jaykay91,

As far as I can see they have events in Sydney all the time. Have a quick look back in their history and you'll see they had an awesome shindig with Omega and the opening of the recent Bond Film. As to the cufflinks I think they are from a company called Steampunk , I noticed them too but couldn't take my eyes off the Omega. Did you notice the slot screws on the Royal Oak as they line up perfectly around the dial?

Regards,


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

dr3ws said:


> Hey guys, is there any other Australia based watch magazine or watch blog aside from time and tide watches?


Well, if lemon tarts are your thing...

the sydney tarts...


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Jaykay91 said:


> ...
> 
> As a side note, I'm really digging the movement cufflinks!


Movement cufflinks are easy to find online, and they've been around for ages at markets in Sydney, like Glebe, Paddington and Bondi - I admit they're just inner-city locations, but it served those who were into the whole steampunk thing. I don't know if that's still a current fad, or if it all got subsumed into the bearded hipster / barbershop / bourbon craze.

But who can deny that _any_ trinket can look better if it's made from an old recycled watch movement?


----------



## ceanag (Aug 24, 2012)

Try some of these on for size.
Watch Movement Cufflinks | eBay


----------



## ceanag (Aug 24, 2012)

Or check out the GP, Omega and other more pricey ones here ..
watch movement cufflinks in Men&apos;s Cufflinks | eBay


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Just a quick update in regards to my seiko that was playing up and not keeping time. 
I got turned away by several of the above recommended stores.
I ended up finding watch world in market city in Sydney. 
End result, I'm very happy the work completed and would highly recommend them. 
They also have a store at Bankstown Centro in Sydney's west (same watchmaker completes the work).
I'll definitely be back for any future work I need done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

EBay Australia is having a 15% off storewide discount offer using discount code CELEBRATE2015. Valid until end of this year. Minimum spend $150. Maximum discount $300. Picked up a Citizen super titanium watch. There could be some good deals to be had on watches from reputable sellers


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

damo_t said:


> This is a store in Macquarie centre called Linda & Co.
> I got prices on the hi-beat white face dial, $7500. The white face spring drive $7800. Discounts not discussed as the Seiko consultant was not around, and she couldn't discuss it without his approval. He's there on weekends and Thursdays.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


That shop is one of the two (currently) authorised Grand Seiko stockists in Sydney. I happened past on the weekend, stopped for a minute to document the humble display of seven watches.









including the lovely vintage-coloured dial (with fingerprints corroding the case, as we speak).


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Time On My Hands said:


> That shop is one of the two (currently) authorised Grand Seiko stockists in Sydney. I happened past on the weekend, stopped for a minute to document the humble display of seven watches.
> 
> View attachment 6710946
> 
> ...


<shudder> How the hell can a shop put a watch like that back in the window without wiping it over?

You'd think even a non-watch person that was used to working with other jewellery would know better!


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Time On My Hands said:


> That shop is one of the two (currently) authorised Grand Seiko stockists in Sydney. I happened past on the weekend, stopped for a minute to document the humble display of seven watches.
> 
> View attachment 6710946
> 
> ...


I hope it's not my finger prints.


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Jaykay91 said:


> James, that really does sound like heaven. I suffer from the same problem and end up driving everybody around me crazy with my watch obsession. Do you know if they hold these events in Sydney by any chance?
> 
> As a side note, I'm really digging the movement cufflinks!


Yes, I've attended a few events with the T+T guys. Montblanc and Tudor evenings were very enjoyable.



James A said:


> Hi Jaykay91,
> 
> As far as I can see they have events in Sydney all the time. Have a quick look back in their history and you'll see they had an awesome shindig with Omega and the opening of the recent Bond Film. As to the cufflinks I think they are from a company called Steampunk , I noticed them too but couldn't take my eyes off the Omega. Did you notice the slot screws on the Royal Oak as they line up perfectly around the dial?
> 
> Regards,


If you like movement cufflinks, check out my man Angus from AHW creations. He has a store in the Rocks, and a stall at the Rocks markets every weekend. He's also a passionate collector of vintage watches.

AHW Creations - Home



Time On My Hands said:


> Well, if lemon tarts are your thing...
> 
> the sydney tarts...


Now defunct, I believe. Try the Horologium for a Sydney based blog:

HOROLOGIUM - watches & more


----------



## hotmustardsauce (Sep 19, 2012)

Has anyone had any luck importing alligator straps? What is the likelihood of customs confiscating 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

hotmustardsauce said:


> Has anyone had any luck importing alligator straps? What is the likelihood of customs confiscating


I would give Customs a call. I have before and found them to be very helpful.


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

hotmustardsauce said:


> Has anyone had any luck importing alligator straps? What is the likelihood of customs confiscating
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


 I believe it is down to the seller to have the correct paperwork and accreditation in place.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Ace McLoud said:


> ...
> 
> [Sydney Tarts] Now defunct, I believe. Try the Horologium for a Sydney based blog:
> 
> HOROLOGIUM - watches & more


Right! Good call. Horologium - that's the one I was thinking of. I think the mystery woman doing Horologium used to write for the Sydney Tarts.
Sydney Tarts isn't defunct, it's still going. 
Horologium generally takes in a wider bandwidth of watches, and has less column inches regarding "fine" food and the high life (spare me).


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Any of you guys on C61?


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Any of you guys on C61?


 Yes.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Any of you guys on C61?





Ace McLoud said:


> Yes.


??? Is it a secret?


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Domo said:


> Sure is. I'm sure the QLD guys would like another member. PM me if you're interested and I'll pass it onto Admin.


Do you have to bring ya own goat or are they supplied?

;-)

Ita


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Ita said:


> Do you have to bring ya own goat or are they supplied?
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Ita


_Strictly_ BYO goat :-!


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Domo said:


> .





Ita said:


> Do you have to bring ya own goat or are they supplied?
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Ita





Domo said:


> _Strictly_ BYO goat :-!


I'm not sure whether I should laugh or be scared .


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Orange_GT3 said:


> I'm not sure whether I should laugh or be scared .


You can laugh this time around. Last time it was bring a donkey!

Regards,


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

:think:I am absolutely clueless as to what are you all talking about:think:


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

dr3ws said:


> :think:I am absolutely clueless as to what are you all talking about:think:


Same, but I'm going to bite.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Same, but I'm going to bite.


Look I'm clueless as well, but I knew the mention of a goat would get a rise from the Masons... ;-)

Ita


----------



## oris65 (Dec 14, 2015)

Just found this thread for Aussies 
I'm in Melbourne......
Fairly new to this forum but love watches from young.


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Same, but I'm going to bite.


Are you referring to the goat?


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

woodville63 said:


> Are you referring to the goat?


I thought I'd bite the goat before it bites me.....


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Does it have to be a goat? can lamb do?


----------



## oris65 (Dec 14, 2015)

Digressing. Has anyone here looked at the LIV Watch Genesis X1A with Swiss Auto Movement?

Any thoughts about the brand?

FYI - I am not affiliated to it but may have incorrectly posted the below link to the subforum Kickstarter. Apologies for that but would probably rejected by the mod anyway.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/chazanow/redefining-swiss-automatic-watches-by-liv/


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

Dropbear would be better.



dr3ws said:


> Does it have to be a goat? can lamb do?


----------



## ceanag (Aug 24, 2012)

dr3ws said:


> Does it have to be a goat? can lamb do?


----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

Pretty sure the statement had something to do about drop bears.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm ready.


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

Happy Australia Day from Melbourne!


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

mozatihom said:


> Happy Australia Day from Melbourne!


And to you, from a not so sunny Queensland.

Lot's of carbon fibre effects going on in your photo.


----------



## oris65 (Dec 14, 2015)

Happy Aus Day from sunny Melbourne


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Not so Happy Oz Day. I'm at work instead of at home drinking beer. :-(










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Well this thread was a nice find on Australia Day. Threads move down the pecking order so quickly in the public forum, that this must only make its way to the top for few minutes every weeks or so - I have never seen it before. Long time watch collector, now from Cooma in NSW, and have been a member of just about every watch forum around for many years, but only started posting on WUS in earnest recently so that I could put a bunch of watches up for sale in order to rationalise my collection.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Cool... Watchya got for sale? I'm still at work by the way and Ozzy Day is over... Buggar!

Ita


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Ita said:


> Cool... Watchya got for sale? I'm still at work by the way and Ozzy Day is over... Buggar!
> 
> Ita


Tough that you are still at work. What field are you in?


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Ita said:


> Home now having a beer (finally).


Glad to hear it.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

arcadelt said:


> Tough that you are still at work. What field are you in?


Sorry if you got a whack from the mods! It was my fault for asking you about your collection and what you were intending to flip.

Ita


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Ita said:


> Sorry if you got a whack from the mods! It was my fault for asking you about your collection and what you were intending to flip.


I did think that form of discussion would not be allowed. Not sure what a whack would look or feel like, but no one has contacted me. I see they have modified the offending posts, and must say I thought they did a good job keeping the flow of the thread intact while still "cleaning" it up.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Yep I guess they are on the ball. I had one post removed so I'll send you a PM.

Ita


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Ita said:


> Sorry if you got a whack from the mods! It was my fault for asking you about your collection and what you were intending to flip.
> 
> Ita


I got the reprimand from the mods and had my post deleted. I sent you a PM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

cpl said:


> I got the reprimand from the mods and had my post deleted. I sent you a PM.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw that. Thanks. What city are you in?

Ita


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Ita said:


> I saw that. Thanks. What city are you in?
> 
> Ita


Sydney

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psbero (Sep 26, 2014)

Good news fellow Sydneysiders, it appears that the rumours of a Seiko boutique in the CBD are indeed correct!
I was walking through the QVB today and spotted this;









The new store is located right by Victoria's Basement on the lower ground level.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

That is awesome news, any signage around indicating when it would be open?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey guys, just wondering if the local Aussies in this thread sell watches on any particular Aussie watch sites or just list it on this forum?


----------



## psbero (Sep 26, 2014)

Erks said:


> That is awesome news, any signage around indicating when it would be open?


Awesome news indeed! Unfortunately there wasn't any suggestion as to when it may open, but the signage was up brand new today. I walked past yesterday and it wasn't there. Most new shop fit outs in the QVB seem to only take a couple of weeks so I assume it will be open sooner rather than later! I'm excited to have another place to check out the GS range, and curious to see what other unusual Seiko's they might have. Here's hoping for a few interesting JDM models!


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

A quick google search suggests March. 
http://www.watch-next.com/seiko-australian-boutique-to-open/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psbero (Sep 26, 2014)

Erks said:


> A quick google search suggests March.
> Japanese watchmaker Seiko to open boutique in Sydney


Wow, great article. That's awesome news!



> would stock high-end offerings such as Grand Seiko and Credor, and, importantly, would have a watchmaker on site
> 
> "We'll have 150 different designs," he promises, adding "and we can bring in some domestic [Japan only] models and limited editions."


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

mozatihom said:


> Hey guys, just wondering if the local Aussies in this thread sell watches on any particular Aussie watch sites or just list it on this forum?


I've never come across a specific Australian forum. Moreover, this site and a few like it, as well as eBay, give you a much larger marketplace, so you reach more buyers and the range of watches to buy yourself is greater too. Out of a collection of about 10ish, I have only ever bought within Australia twice. Of course, the exchange rate makes buying internationally much less attractive at the moment, but conversely it's a good time to sell.


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

arcadelt said:


> I've never come across a specific Australian forum. Moreover, this site and a few like it, as well as eBay, give you a much larger marketplace, so you reach more buyers and the range of watches to buy yourself is greater too. Out of a collection of about 10ish, I have only ever bought within Australia twice. Of course, the exchange rate makes buying internationally much less attractive at the moment, but conversely it's a good time to sell.


I'm consolidating my collection of affordable watches so will sell off about 10 or so. I think this forum is probably the best place to sell to ensure the watches go to watch freaks such as ourselves. And good point about the exchange rate!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Tat pretty cool. Given the bottom floor location in the QVB I was expecting some Proud's spec models


----------



## semiotech (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello from Brisbane! 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

The Seiko boutique will be opening in March, it will have some exclusive JDM models, and will carry Grand Seiko. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## ljasyaya (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi all,

does anyone know a good place in melbourne to get a longines master retrograde serviced?

From what I've read online the swatch service centre is a poor choice

Thanks for your help


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

ljasyaya said:


> Hi all,
> 
> does anyone know a good place in melbourne to get a longines master retrograde serviced?
> 
> ...


Melbourne Watch Repair | Rolex | Omega | Breitling | Cartier | Tag Heuer | Raymond Weil & More


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Precision Timing in Collins Street. Not cheap but read Michael's CV and you will be impressed....

Ita


----------



## oris65 (Dec 14, 2015)

Danny of Watch and Clock Solution on Little Collins. He's an honest guy.


----------



## Stratcat (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I am from Melbourne. Been on the forum for years and only just came across this thread 
Exchange rate is terrible at the moment. Makes buying stuff from overseas a nightmare...


----------



## redmosquito13 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yep. Makes selling to USA profitable in some cases tho.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

redmosquito13 said:


> Yep. Makes selling to USA profitable in some cases tho.


...and in Australia too to a certain extent, as watch prices tend to follow US valuations.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Local Melbourne boy done good. Enjoying Sydney and his new Tag Heuer ambassadorship.

VIDEO: Summertime, superheroes and a new, alarmingly affordable TAG Heuer tourbillon (Carrera Heuer-02T) - Time and Tide Watches

Regards,


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

From the top. It's OK to have and wear fakes.


----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

I wish Time and Tide would include something like Disqus in their site so that I could make comments in their articles posted.

Their style. Sometimes it's just way too brief. There's so much variation in how they write.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

dero said:


> I wish Time and Tide would include something like Disqus in their site so that I could make comments in their articles posted.
> 
> Their style. Sometimes it's just way too brief. There's so much variation in how they write.


I'm finding I read T&T much less often than I first discovered it too. It feels a bit amateur hour and much of the text is replicated from other web sites and blogs. It's a shame, because I liked it at first and it is a good source of Australian RRPs.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

dero said:


> I wish Time and Tide would include something like Disqus in their site so that I could make comments in their articles posted.
> 
> Their style. Sometimes it's just way too brief. There's so much variation in how they write.


A comments reply section in the style of Hodinkee could work . Still it's early days for them, and it may come along, in the meantime there is some interaction on instagram.

https://www.instagram.com/timetidewatches/

Regards,


----------



## cultaddict (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey! I'm in Byron, so far from anything like a boutique store that Wallace bishop was my go to place to buy my Oris in 2013...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## psbero (Sep 26, 2014)

Good news! I just wanted to chime in and say that the Seiko boutique in Sydney's QVB opened it's doors today. I noticed they were open while walking past, so stopped by for a 30 minute detour. The staff were _very_ welcoming and highly knowledgeable about their products. It's also great to note that they have their own watch maker there. They have a huge range of watches, including all of the WIS favourites including the Alpinist, Turtle, Sumo, Tuna, MM300, an _extensive _Grand Seiko line, and even Credor - the Eichi and minute repeater.
I highly recommend to pop in and check it out if you're local. It's refreshing to be so warmly welcomed in a watch store.


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

psbero said:


> Good news! I just wanted to chime in and say that the Seiko boutique in Sydney's QVB opened it's doors today. I noticed they were open while walking past, so stopped by for a 30 minute detour. The staff were _very_ welcoming and highly knowledgeable about their products. It's also great to note that they have their own watch maker there. They have a huge range of watches, including all of the WIS favourites including the Alpinist, Turtle, Sumo, Tuna, MM300, an _extensive _Grand Seiko line, and even Credor - the Eichi and minute repeater.
> I highly recommend to pop in and check it out if you're local. It's refreshing to be so warmly welcomed in a watch store.


SOunds interesting. I'll have to go check it out

Not sure if anybody's mentioned it but the Franck Mueller exclusive boutique opened in King Street opposite the MLC centre some months ago

The young asian staff were very welcoming and happy to show off their wares, even though wife & I were clear we weren't buying, just interested and enthusiastic.

The Crazy Hours is amazing in real life

Ask to look at the movement with one of their loupes.

'Tis a thing of beauty

Kinda pricey though...


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

psbero said:


> Good news! I just wanted to chime in and say that the Seiko boutique in Sydney's QVB opened it's doors today. I noticed they were open while walking past, so stopped by for a 30 minute detour. The staff were _very_ welcoming and highly knowledgeable about their products. It's also great to note that they have their own watch maker there. They have a huge range of watches, including all of the WIS favourites including the Alpinist, Turtle, Sumo, Tuna, MM300, an _extensive _Grand Seiko line, and even Credor - the Eichi and minute repeater.
> I highly recommend to pop in and check it out if you're local. It's refreshing to be so warmly welcomed in a watch store.


I will check it out tomorrow then, I was there just yesterday and it wasn't opened yet.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

psbero said:


> Good news! I just wanted to chime in and say that the Seiko boutique in Sydney's QVB opened it's doors today. I noticed they were open while walking past, so stopped by for a 30 minute detour. The staff were _very_ welcoming and highly knowledgeable about their products. It's also great to note that they have their own watch maker there. They have a huge range of watches, including all of the WIS favourites including the Alpinist, Turtle, Sumo, Tuna, MM300, an _extensive _Grand Seiko line, and even Credor - the Eichi and minute repeater.
> I highly recommend to pop in and check it out if you're local. It's refreshing to be so warmly welcomed in a watch store.


I went past yesterday and was wondering when it would open

great they have an in store watch maker. I have a drawer find I want restored


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

Will need to get the SNZH53 modded to a SOXA and wear that in, see if the staff can work out what is going on....


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Visited the Seiko boutique. I was blown away by the Grand Seiko range - they have a lot, in quartz, automatic and spring drive. It feels like they've taken Sydney seriously.

Go have a look at the spring drive in action - amazing smooth seconds hand. It's great to see it in person.

Staff are nice, the women wearing blingy Credor, and watchmaker-san wearing a friendly smile.

Not much SARB action - they'd just sold a Cocktail Time, and had an Alpinist in stock (expect $600+). Alpinist is not my taste, but the staffer I spoke to said she's really into it, so I was impressed that she had a genuine interest in the watches, not just the selling.

Although I said Grand Seiko is just a dream for me, they were happy to let me treat the shop as a gallery or museum, and even let me try on a few.








(GS and my abandoned Nomos)

I think it's nearly impossible to get an accurate photo of Grand Seiko. The degree of polishing and shininess is astounding, especially the caseback and movement. Even the brochure book I scabbed can't seem to get a picture demonstrating the reflective finish. And you can forget about ever trying to convey the hands in a photo.








(I think Seiko are the masters of black dials).

A good time was had by all (where all = me), and I recommend a visit.

They open to 6pm M-S, and 5pm on Sunday.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm in Sydney for a couple of days so I just popped by the boutique. I have to agree the Grand Seiko are beautiful in the metal, and I was really surprised by the new Turtles, they looked far better to me in person than in images online.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks like I'll have to pop in when I'm down there sometime. How'd you guys get to this place? Is it easy enough to find parking in the vicinity or would public transport be my best bet?

The Naf


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

The Naf said:


> Looks like I'll have to pop in when I'm down there sometime. How'd you guys get to this place? Is it easy enough to find parking in the vicinity or would public transport be my best bet?
> 
> The Naf


QVB has parking but public transport is best.


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

The Naf said:


> Looks like I'll have to pop in when I'm down there sometime. How'd you guys get to this place? Is it easy enough to find parking in the vicinity or would public transport be my best bet?
> 
> The Naf


There is a parking station under the QVB. Flat rate on Sundays.
Valet parking. 
Car wash available on weekdays seeing as it's a _looooonnng_ drive from Brissie.


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

Hehe I will indeed be driving from brissy my friend...a trip a make at least once an year...why? Coz Im a fool! Hehe

The Naf


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

The Naf said:


> Hehe I will indeed be driving from brissy my friend...a trip a make at least once an year...why? Coz Im a fool! Hehe
> 
> The Naf


Well it is a beautiful drive down via the coastline.
And you get to stop off and see such great attractions as the Big Banana, Big Lobster, Big Rooster, Big Gecko, etc......


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Hey team signing in from Perth.

Had the privilege of trying on a few great watches today, an AT golf, 2 Tudor Pelagos' Blue 5 line and Black 2 line. Beautiful but a little bit of a stretch.

Itching for a MM300, think I'll try that first 😀

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## pley3r (Mar 15, 2014)

Wildmans85 said:


> Hey team signing in from Perth.
> 
> Had the privilege of trying on a few great watches today, an AT golf, 2 Tudor Pelagos' Blue 5 line and Black 2 line. Beautiful but a little bit of a stretch.
> 
> ...


Everything is out of reach with Perth prices ha!


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Also had the chance to drop into the new Seiko boutique in the QVB earlier tonight.

Had the chance to play with many models and chat with the staff.

They were impressed with and played with my IWC dopplechrono & I was impressed with the Grand Seiko Spring Drive "Snow Flake"

The dial is amazing, absolutelu no photo I have seen of it conveys the depth and texture

All the GS are nicer than anticipated, maybe not to th level of an uber Swiss or German like VC, PP or Lange, but definitely impressive in the flesh

The lesser models from the Prospex range were also pretty nice

Rumour has it that a ceramic model or models will be available shortly

the $400k model had gone home, unfortunately

Unless you are planning a trip to Japam, its definitely worth the visit.

And and for Naf, if you ARE planning to drive into the heart of Sydney's CBD, with the mayhem that is the light-rail construction, you can book your parking online a block away for a lot less than QVB - try Wilso parking online, but the underground car park is convenient. Or take a train to Town Hall station and walk north underground.

While you are in town, I'd recommend visiting the Franck Muller Boutique a couple of blocks away in King St

The other usual suspects are all in that vicinity, too. Google is your friend - but Muller isn't something you see every day and the Crazy Hours is a sight to see.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

I still haven't had the chance to get in to the seiko boutique, I'm off to Asia next week which includes a week in Japan. Hoping to pick up a GS while I'm over there. 
I did get a reference point for prices from vintage watch co in the strand (before the boutique opened), but I wonder how or if the seiko boutique will affect pricing/discounts now from vintage watch co.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tourbillonare (Mar 31, 2012)

I'd assume they would still work within their same margins as GS is still a relatively small niche market, even though now that there's a boutique showing off all their offerings.

On another note for anyone who's interested, popped into SVW today and saw a NOS Longines Legend Diver NO DATE! Completely new wrapped in plastic, was told strictly full RRP no discounting as it's such a collectable.


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

Tourbillonare said:


> I'd assume they would still work within their same margins as GS is still a relatively small niche market, even though now that there's a boutique showing off all their offerings.
> 
> On another note for anyone who's interested, popped into SVW today and saw a NOS Longines Legend Diver NO DATE! Completely new wrapped in plastic, was told strictly full RRP no discounting as it's such a collectable.


AD down in brissy was doing a whopping 50% of longines a couple of years ago and they had a LLD in stock as they were no longer going to carry the brand (intiated by swatch side i think). Did't buy it at the time as I wasn't really into it...(face palm moment indeed)


----------



## bloody watches (Nov 25, 2014)

I have just been told that omega's gunna open a new B&M in brisbane


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

bloody watches said:


> I have just been told that omega's gunna open a new B&M in brisbane


B&M?????


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Tourbillonare said:


> I'd assume they would still work within their same margins as GS is still a relatively small niche market, even though now that there's a boutique showing off all their offerings.
> 
> On another note for anyone who's interested, popped into SVW today and saw a NOS Longines Legend Diver NO DATE! Completely new wrapped in plastic, was told strictly full RRP no discounting as it's such a collectable.


I didn't get to any mention of haggling with the Seiko guys as I was up front in saying no intention of buying, just here to drool

As to SVW in the Strand Arcade, they occasionally have some interesting pieces in 2nd hand,but both those and their new stock is way over-priced in my opinion - certainly the Maurice Lacroix, Meistersinger and Oris stuff they stocked was.

I recall looking at a 2nd hand Urweks that was stil a current model that was ticketed dearer than the same watch new around the corner in Hour Glass

So I window shop , but would never give them my money.

As to the LLD, have a look on WatchRecon, they come up regularly, also Chrono24. I know its tuff with our Pacific Peso, but Swiss oversupply will drive all 2nd hand prices down I think


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

Quick question to the Vegemite Hivemind - what are the best watch boxes to pick up locally? I don't mind B&M or online, just want a nice box - decent construction & finish, generous sizing, quality pillows.

Are there any reasonable boxes available from fleabay cheaply, or should I just look at 'DLT' and grab one from there?

Also, really love some of the reclaimed timber boxes from a US-based Etsy seller, but concerned with Customs/Quarrantine. Anyone got some of those boxes sent and have any feedback regarding the importing side?


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Monsta_AU said:


> Quick question to the Vegemite Hivemind - what are the best watch boxes to pick up locally? I don't mind B&M or online, just want a nice box - decent construction & finish, generous sizing, quality pillows.
> 
> Are there any reasonable boxes available from fleabay cheaply, or should I just look at 'DLT' and grab one from there?
> 
> Also, really love some of the reclaimed timber boxes from a US-based Etsy seller, but concerned with Customs/Quarrantine. Anyone got some of those boxes sent and have any feedback regarding the importing side?


I've bought our 3 from the 'Bay without issue.

The exterior finish has been great on all of them, but the function of the drawers on one shows its cheaper manufacture side and looking under the covers of the others its the same story.

Any I've seen in dealers are megabucks

The other problem with getting one from the US will be, assuming you can find someone willing to ship outside of the US the freight will be a significant proportion of the value of the case - like $100 -$200 just in postage or UPS FedEx for a mid size box - 39x30x30 ( I import stuff regularly for work)

And yes, unless declared correctly timber import might be an issue.

I'll dig up some photos and links if I can find them, but the search function on the 'Bay is your friend


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

I've purchased my watch boxes from a local eBay seller in Sydney.
Seller name is clockmall. I liked the box so much I picked on up for my wife as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Orange_GT3 said:


> B&M?????


Bricks and mortar: in other words, a real shop.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Erks said:


> I've purchased my watch boxes from a local eBay seller in Sydney.
> Seller name is clockmall. I liked the box so much I picked on up for my wife as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing, these look pretty good.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

daforg said:


> Thanks for sharing, these look pretty good.


I can't comment on there other boxes but the timber 12 piece boxes are great. 
Feels very solid and sturdy, the hinges are good quality and the interior lining is great. 
I've had some in the past where after a few months the glue from the lining starts to dry then the interior starts falling apart.

This one has been going strong for about 3 years now.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Erks said:


> I can't comment on there other boxes but the timber 12 piece boxes are great.
> Feels very solid and sturdy, the hinges are good quality and the interior lining is great.
> I've had some in the past where after a few months the glue from the lining starts to dry then the interior starts falling apart.
> 
> This one has been going strong for about 3 years now.


How are the compartment sizes? Will they fit chunky divers?


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Monsta_AU said:


> Quick question to the Vegemite Hivemind - what are the best watch boxes to pick up locally? I don't mind B&M or online, just want a nice box - decent construction & finish, generous sizing, quality pillows.


I bought these from Australian eBay seller SixSixes several years ago, but not sure if they are still around on eBay.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

daforg said:


> How are the compartment sizes? Will they fit chunky divers?


The largest diver i have in there is a Breitling Avenger seawolf and it fits fine. 
For the larger watches what i've found is you just can't use the 2 slots on either end (4 in total) the case or the crown would foul on the lid when you close it. 
Once i moved it into the middle its fine.

I'll see if i can get a pic for you.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

A bit of an illusion with the other watches, but you can the the Brietling extends a bit over the slot it's in 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

A watch box is a bad idea, it will encourage you to fill it up


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

dr3ws said:


> A watch box is a bad idea, it will encourage you to fill it up


Buy a small one.


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey all, Sydneysider reporting in.

I just wanted to second RegF's comments about the Seiko boutique. Truly one of the best watch stores I've visited, if I bite the bullet on a GS or Credor it will be from them, even though I could probably get one much cheaper from Seyajapan. I value good customer service and a relationship with a dealer more than an extra 10-15% off.

Watches of Switzerland (bit of a misnomer, since they sell German as well) also has great staff with lots of product knowledge. I bought my North Flag from them and couldn't be happier with it. A certain watch shop in the Strand, on the other hand, is _horrible_. I'm quite interested in MeisterSinger as a brand, and they're the only Sydney retailer that stocks them, but I refuse to buy from them due to consistently poor and rude service.

Sorry to prattle, it just surprises me that stores trying to sell niche luxury items should have such a diversity in customer service. They're competing directly against grey market sellers who offer these items a lot cheaper, and the only value they bring to the table is customer service.

On a side note, does anyone know where I might buy a loupe around Sydney? For my next watch I'm keen to get something hand-wound with a nicely finished movement (perhaps a Credor), and would like to be able to gaze lovingly at it in fine detail


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Covenant said:


> Hey all, Sydneysider reporting in.
> 
> I just wanted to second RegF's comments about the Seiko boutique. Truly one of the best watch stores I've visited, if I bite the bullet on a GS or Credor it will be from them, even though I could probably get one much cheaper from Seyajapan. I value good customer service and a relationship with a dealer more than an extra 10-15% off.
> 
> ...


Funny you said that about the shop at the strand, I've been there many times and they have been nice and friendly and they stock Grand Seiko too. If I'm not mistaken Wamada jewellery at chinatown also stocks Meistersinger cause I follow their instagram and they seems to have some Meistersinger.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

I would echo dr3ws on this one, I've been to the store in the strand multiple times and have had great experiences with them, I've even made a purchase from them as well. 
No complaints on my behalf. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Maybe they just don't like the look of me then  I'm usually ignored until I ask for help, and then get curt, dismissive answers.

It's probably the beard.


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

Recent entrant to the WIS game from up here in Brissie. After picking up my first major (for me) Swiss auto chrono chronometer a couple of months ago, the bug has bitten really hard. Now eyeing a GS for my next piece but my budget is shot for the rest of this year. Looking forward to visiting the Seiko Boutique next time I'm in Sydney.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

Covenant said:


> Maybe they just don't like the look of me thenI'm usually ignored until I ask for help, and then get curt, dismissive answers.
> 
> It's probably the beard.


Monsta might be able to help you out there, he runs http://paste-and-cut.com.au


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Covenant said:


> A certain watch shop in the Strand, on the other hand, is _horrible_. I'm quite interested in MeisterSinger as a brand, and they're the only Sydney retailer that stocks them, but I refuse to buy from them due to consistently poor and rude service.
> 
> Sorry to prattle, it just surprises me that stores trying to sell niche luxury items should have such a diversity in customer service. They're competing directly against grey market sellers who offer these items a lot cheaper, and the only value they bring to the table is customer service.


If you're talking about Fredman's, they're the only watch shop I regularly frequent. They actually seem to be watch enthusiasts and know their stuff. Just yesterday I had a great conversation with Mark about vintage Rolexes.

Max Scheizer in George Str next to the Apple store is a MeisterSinger AD. It doesn't say so on his website, but he has a display case of MeisterSinger.


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Covenant said:


> Hey all, Sydneysider reporting in.
> 
> I just wanted to second RegF's comments about the Seiko boutique. Truly one of the best watch stores I've visited, if I bite the bullet on a GS or Credor it will be from them, even though I could probably get one much cheaper from Seyajapan. I value good customer service and a relationship with a dealer more than an extra 10-15% off.
> 
> ...


If you are intown during the week, try any of the jewellry supply stores in cnr King & Hunter or old Dymocks building


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Covenant said:


> Maybe they just don't like the look of me then  I'm usually ignored until I ask for help, and then get curt, dismissive answers.
> 
> It's probably the beard.


I'd second your vote about Fredmans in Strand Arcade. Never had a good experience with them and their prices are ridiculously OTT, both new & used

I've never been treat well in there, no matter how I've been dressed - from Suit & Tie to jeans & t-Shirt -or what watch I've worn in - from Reversos, IWC & Omega to MeisterSinger ( got it from Holland - way cheaper) Oris, Longines.

I'm stunned there's been any positive experiences posted. They seem to prey o Tourists whenever I've been in the shop.


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

linnaen said:


> Monsta might be able to help you out there, he runs Paste & Cut


Ha, thanks for the shoutout! I tend not to mention/link it myself on other sites. And yeah, we can help you with that sort of thing. Just another 'Aquisition Disorder' to spend money on.

Much better for your skin than the canned goop, plus most of our wives and significant others tend to like how we smell after a full shave.



RegF said:


> I've bought our 3 from the 'Bay without issue. The exterior finish has been great on all of them, but the function of the drawers on one shows its cheaper manufacture side and looking under the covers of the others its the same story.
> 
> The other problem with getting one from the US will be, assuming you can find someone willing to ship outside of the US the freight will be a significant proportion of the value of the case - like $100 -$200 just in postage or UPS FedEx for a mid size box - 39x30x30 ( I import stuff regularly for work)
> 
> And yes, unless declared correctly timber import might be an issue.


Seen a couple with DLT, specifically this and this.

On the import side, specifically looking at this and it homes out at $280 to my door. I do tend to like the more rustic, handmade/artisan kind of items myself. There's also a valet tray which looks really nice too.

The do mention shipping to AU so I am guessing they have done a few before, hopefully they do the customs declaration correctly.



Erks said:


> I've purchased my watch boxes from a local eBay seller in Sydney.
> Seller name is clockmall. I liked the box so much I picked on up for my wife as well.


Thanks for the lead. I had seen similar on fleabay at a slightly cheaper price however there were issues with fit & finish of the pillows in the photos. These look significantly better for another redback. Some are $10 off at the moment.


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Has anyone bought straps from sydnestrapco? What are their quality like?


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

I had my first visit to the seiko boutique in the qvb yesterday. All I have to say is it's a great store with even better sales staff who genuinely have a passion for seiko watches, I had a great chat with one of the guys in there.
I would highly recommend a visit to anyone that is a seiko fan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Erks said:


> I had my first visit to the seiko boutique in the qvb yesterday. All I have to say is it's a great store with even better sales staff who genuinely have a passion for seiko watches, I had a great chat with one of the guys in there.
> I would highly recommend a visit to anyone that is a seiko fan.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If anyone pops in there, say hello to my friend Mitch. He can talk for hours on watches of all types.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

@cpl Is he a younger Asian guy? 
If so I had a great chat to him over the weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Erks said:


> @cpl Is he a younger Asian guy?
> If so I had a great chat to him over the weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, big Aussie guy.


----------



## simonf7 (Oct 15, 2015)

dr3ws said:


> Has anyone bought straps from sydnestrapco? What are their quality like?


Pretty good IMO. Nice little touches like engraving their name on one of the metal loops, and they feel comfortable enough. They do show a little stretching around the holes after a bit of wear, but nothing too bad (considering the price).


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Erks said:


> I've purchased my watch boxes from a local eBay seller in Sydney.
> Seller name is clockmall. I liked the box so much I picked on up for my wife as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just bought a small box from them and it's surprisingly good. I'm very happy with it. But there are empty slots and I'm itching to fill them, just like a previous poster said.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Glad you enjoy it. I highly recommend them. Start filling it up now haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

In my week in Melbourne, I visited a fair number of Watch Stores in the City. 

Melbournians are certainly very blessed!

Stock of popular models abound!


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

At the moment there seems to be a flood of Rolex sports models out there.. It's not always like this!! Is the economy crashing??!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Morrisdog said:


> At the moment there seems to be a flood of Rolex sports models out there.. It's not always like this!! Is the economy crashing??!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which website have you observed this? Thanks


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

dantan said:


> In my week in Melbourne, I visited a fair number of Watch Stores in the City.
> 
> Melbournians are certainly very blessed!
> 
> Stock of popular models abound!


We are quite spoilt for choice especially Collins St which has a great choice of boutiques & also a number of pre owned traders also on or just off this street.

I'm lucky enough to work on Collins St so at least one lunch break each week is spent window shopping.

Happy days for us Melbournians


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I did check out most of the Watch Shops on Collins St, whilst I was there for a week. 

Lucky you guys!


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

dantan said:


> I did check out most of the Watch Shops on Collins St, whilst I was there for a week.
> 
> Lucky you guys!


Very. The Hour Glass is probably my favourite overall, for combination of range and service.


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

trueblueswiss said:


> We are quite spoilt for choice especially Collins St which has a great choice of boutiques & also a number of pre owned traders also on or just off this street.
> 
> I'm lucky enough to work on Collins St so at least one lunch break each week is spent window shopping.
> 
> Happy days for us Melbournians


Working in Brisbane, we only have Vintage Watch Co in Brisbane Arcade and their repair centre Watch Tech on Edward St for pre-owned pieces. Them and Harrington & Co in the 'Gabba. Everything else in the CBD is retail (Wallace Bishop, Langfords, The Hour Glass, Tag Boutique, Mont Blanc, Hardy Brothers and the Omega Boutique inside Hardy Brothers).

You all in Melbourne are also spoilt for choice for watch repairers in the city as well. Only two here in Brissie that I am aware of: the aforementioned Watch Tech and Ian at Timecraft Watch Services in NAB Chambers (who is currently overhauling one of my late grandfather's watches for me).

We also don't get other watch brands that you southerners have at your watch shops (retail and pre-owned). I am a very envious beginner watch enthusiast from my vantage point. Thank God for websites!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

bmfang said:


> Working in Brisbane, we only have Vintage Watch Co in Brisbane Arcade and their repair centre Watch Tech on Edward St for pre-owned pieces. Them and Harrington & Co in the 'Gabba. Everything else in the CBD is retail (Wallace Bishop, Langfords, The Hour Glass, Tag Boutique, Mont Blanc, Hardy Brothers and the Omega Boutique inside Hardy Brothers).
> 
> You all in Melbourne are also spoilt for choice for watch repairers in the city as well. Only two here in Brissie that I am aware of: the aforementioned Watch Tech and Ian at Timecraft Watch Services in NAB Chambers (who is currently overhauling one of my late grandfather's watches for me).
> 
> We also don't get other watch brands that you southerners have at your watch shops (retail and pre-owned). I am a very envious beginner watch enthusiast from my vantage point. Thank God for websites!


Don't forget Define Watches at Bulimba for all your German gear, Sinn etc. he's the official importer to Oz.


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

Brisman said:


> Don't forget Define Watches at Bulimba for all your German gear, Sinn etc. he's the official importer to Oz.


Didn't include Define as it wasn't in the CBD but they definitely do have a great selection of Teutonic pieces there!


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Don't forget Define Watches at Bulimba for all your German gear, Sinn etc. he's the official importer to Oz.





bmfang said:


> Didn't include Define as it wasn't in the CBD but they definitely do have a great selection of Teutonic pieces there!


Define is my 'local' so to speak, although I haven't bought anything there.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Morrisdog said:


> At the moment there seems to be a flood of Rolex sports models out there.. It's not always like this!! Is the economy crashing??!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where was this at?


----------



## aussiejoe (Feb 9, 2015)

Australian Watch Classifieds?

Great to read about our dirty little watch obsession in Australia.

I am looking for a watch classifieds forum to buy/sell/trade in AU.

Any suggestions?

Cheers


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Sydney Sider Checking in with a question about Omega Servicing. 

I've heard really terrible things in other threads here about the Syd office sending watches down to Perth and receiving below average service overall. 

Can anyone recommend a good watchmaker instead?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

gregoryb said:


> Sydney Sider Checking in with a question about Omega Servicing.
> 
> I've heard really terrible things in other threads here about the Syd office sending watches down to Perth and receiving below average service overall.
> 
> ...


Michael Presser

Michael Presser | Master Watchmaker and Restoration | Vintage Antique Watch Repairs Service | Swiss Made Watches | Melbourne Sydney Australia | Precision TimingPrecision Timing

Ita


----------



## gipsey (Sep 26, 2015)

aussiejoe said:


> Australian Watch Classifieds?
> 
> Great to read about our dirty little watch obsession in Australia.
> 
> ...


Im in the same boat mate . Not nearly enough posts on here to sell anything.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

gipsey said:


> Im in the same boat mate . Not nearly enough posts on here to sell anything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Ive been thinking of selling one of my watches recently, specifically a 1963 SeaGull military re-issue and perhaps one of my Aqua Terras, and have been thinking over my options for a local sale (my preference).

I'm slowly coming to the conclusion that selling on here is still probably my best bet. I'm just worried about how many Aussies might use the sales forum here, as (like I said) I'd prefer to deal locally if I could.

Seems to me like we don't have too many options down under.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mykii said:


> Ive been thinking of selling one of my watches recently, specifically a 1963 SeaGull military re-issue and perhaps one of my Aqua Terras, and have been thinking over my options for a local sale (my preference).
> 
> I'm slowly coming to the conclusion that selling on here is still probably my best bet. I'm just worried about how many Aussies might use the sales forum here, as (like I said) I'd prefer to deal locally if I could.
> 
> Seems to me like we don't have too many options down under.


There's plenty of Aussies looking at the sales threads, I'd certainly give it a go.


----------



## Pencey Prep (Apr 9, 2016)

I went into the Melbourne CBD yesterday and I was very impressed with a Swanston St shop called Salera's Jewellers. They had a large range of Grand Seiko's and Astrons on display. They have a big sale ATM . For example they had a GS Quartz (SBGX063)for 2.8K AUD. That is a quite a good price IMO. I reckon it would be worth a visit for anyone visiting Melbourne.


----------



## azif (Jan 8, 2014)

Pencey Prep said:


> I went into the Melbourne CBD yesterday and I was very impressed with a Swanston St shop called Salera's Jewellers. They had a large range of Grand Seiko's and Astrons on display. They have a big sale ATM . For example they had a GS Quartz (SBGX063)for 2.8K AUD. That is a quite a good price IMO. I reckon it would be worth a visit for anyone visiting Melbourne.


How much is that off rrp?

Seems to be about the price of sellers on eBay but I guess you get local warranty and save on customs.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

aussiejoe said:


> Australian Watch Classifieds?
> 
> Great to read about our dirty little watch obsession in Australia.
> 
> ...


I have some watches for sale  What are you looking for?


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

cpl said:


> I have some watches for sale  What are you looking for?


Hi cpl what made you choose 16750 over 16710? What year is your 16710 from?


----------



## gipsey (Sep 26, 2015)

I think postage costs from Aus don't help with selling either. Last watch I shipped to the uk cost near $60 . It was a gift to my father.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Pencey Prep (Apr 9, 2016)

azif said:


> How much is that off rrp?
> 
> Seems to be about the price of sellers on eBay but I guess you get local warranty and save on customs.


Well you get to wear it and appreciate it on your wrist and if it is about the price on EBay ,it's a no brainer really


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

dr3ws said:


> Hi cpl what made you choose 16750 over 16710? What year is your 16710 from?


My 16710 ~1996. I just like the more vintage 16750 (~1985) with the plexi glass which is higher and slightly domed compared to the sapphire 16710. And the patina on the 16750 is awesome .

The 16710 has an advantage in the movement. It has the independent hour hand so the GMT hand can be used to show a different time zone. The 16750 GMT hand is slaved to the hour hand so it really is only a 24h hand. You need to use the bezel on the 16750 to get a 2nd timezone.


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

Pencey Prep said:


> I went into the Melbourne CBD yesterday and I was very impressed with a Swanston St shop called Salera's Jewellers. They had a large range of Grand Seiko's and Astrons on display. They have a big sale ATM . For example they had a GS Quartz (SBGX063)for 2.8K AUD. That is a quite a good price IMO. I reckon it would be worth a visit for anyone visiting Melbourne.


GS Quartz RRP is $2.8k. Salera should be able to discount a little bit off that (maybe say 10%). Though might be a better deal to place a phone order with the Seiko Boutique for a GS Quartz and get a 5 year local warranty from Seiko Australia if you want peace of mind.


----------



## Wonga (Jul 29, 2012)

And now even more for those of you in Melbourne. Monards is now carrying Nomos at their Crown Casino boutique.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

Any Brisbanites that are looking for a GS, looks like the Queensland AD has been taken away by Seiko Australia from Wallace Bishop in the Queen St Mall and given to Vintage Watch Co in Brisbane Arcade.

Walked into Wallace Bishop on Friday to try and get some answers as to where my damn COSC card is for my Ball NEDU (looks like I'm gonna be talking with Avstev and Ball Switzerland myself to get a replacement COSC card) and noticed that the GS display was no longer in the entry display windows. Then checked VWC's website this morning and it said they are becoming the new GS AD.

To my mind, makes sense given that the Sydney store is a GS AD.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiejoe (Feb 9, 2015)

cpl said:


> I have some watches for sale  What are you looking for?


I am also looking at thinning down my collection.

I am looking to sell a couple Everest leather (black and brown) straps which are designed specifically to fit the 39 & 40mm Rolex cases. I went a little nuts with my purchases 

Cheers


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

bmfang said:


> Then checked VWC's website this morning and it said they are becoming the new GS AD.
> 
> To my mind, makes sense given that the Sydney store is a GS AD.


The Seiko annexation of Australia has begun 

I wonder how many years until "Grand Seiko" no longer induces uncomprehending eye-blinks amongst our non-WISers. Most businessmen will recognize an Omega, Rolex, Tag or Breitling, but not many other brands.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

bmfang said:


> Any Brisbanites that are looking for a GS, looks like the Queensland AD has been taken away by Seiko Australia from Wallace Bishop in the Queen St Mall and given to Vintage Watch Co in Brisbane Arcade.
> 
> Walked into Wallace Bishop on Friday to try and get some answers as to where my damn COSC card is for my Ball NEDU (looks like I'm gonna be talking with Avstev and Ball Switzerland myself to get a replacement COSC card) and noticed that the GS display was no longer in the entry display windows. Then checked VWC's website this morning and it said they are becoming the new GS AD.
> 
> To my mind, makes sense given that the Sydney store is a GS AD.


Good for them. I'll take a wander down there once I'm back in the CBD.

I'm not really a fan of Wallace Bishop although there used to be (still is??) a WIS working there, because he spotted my Maurice Lacroix when I went in a year or so ago and immediately struck up a conversation with me which led to him retreiving a box of watches from the safe that needed to be sold but could not be publicly displayed due to them no longer stocking the brand for one reason or another. The watches were from stores all over QLD (and possibly further afield).


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I was considering going to this Shop, but ended up not, which is a shame!



Pencey Prep said:


> I went into the Melbourne CBD yesterday and I was very impressed with a Swanston St shop called Salera's Jewellers. They had a large range of Grand Seiko's and Astrons on display. They have a big sale ATM . For example they had a GS Quartz (SBGX063)for 2.8K AUD. That is a quite a good price IMO. I reckon it would be worth a visit for anyone visiting Melbourne.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I did not get a chance to check out any Shops at Crown. I was only in Melbourne for a week. What a shame! I would have loved to try on some NOMOS Watches. I ended up purchasing a MontBlanc 1858 Small Seconds Limited Edition in Melbourne (I was not planning to purchase a Watch on this trip).



Wonga said:


> And now even more for those of you in Melbourne. Monards is now carrying Nomos at their Crown Casino boutique.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

Went in to Salera's and Watches of Switzerland in Melbourne last week. Spoke with a lovely guy at Salera's and was suprisingly impressed with the smaller quartz version even though I thought it might wear a touch small. Dial finish was just beautiful. Cannot ever recall noticing the fine details on the hands and indices as much as on this watch. Snowflake was a touch underwhelming to be honest. 

Lovely guy over at Watches of Switzerland as well who seemed a bit of a WIS. THey even had Lange! Very surprised. You melbournians sure are lucky. Tried on a Mark XVIII and definately think the previous generation was nicer.


----------



## Wonga (Jul 29, 2012)

dantan said:


> I did not get a chance to check out any Shops at Crown. I was only in Melbourne for a week. What a shame! I would have loved to try on some NOMOS Watches. I ended up purchasing a MontBlanc 1858 Small Seconds Limited Edition in Melbourne (I was not planning to purchase a Watch on this trip).


I was only in Melbourne a month ago and just missed out on having a look at them. But it's definitely a good excuse to get back there again soon.

I love your new acquisition! Congrats! Is that the limited edition model?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I go to Melbourne all the time; I love Melbourne. I definitely would like to be back there within the next 9-12 months. Yes, mine if the Limited Edition model. 



Wonga said:


> I was only in Melbourne a month ago and just missed out on having a look at them. But it's definitely a good excuse to get back there again soon.
> 
> I love your new acquisition! Congrats! Is that the limited edition model?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wonga (Jul 29, 2012)

dantan said:


> I go to Melbourne all the time; I love Melbourne. I definitely would like to be back there within the next 9-12 months. Yes, mine if the Limited Edition model.


I have family there so I try to get down there about twice a year. And every time I am sure to visit all the watch shops and always see something different and drool worthy

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

In a way, I am glad that we hardly have any noteworthy stock of Watches here in Perth, because otherwise, I would be bankrupt!



Wonga said:


> I have family there so I try to get down there about twice a year. And every time I am sure to visit all the watch shops and always see something different and drool worthy
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

dantan said:


> I ended up purchasing a MontBlanc 1858 Small Seconds Limited Edition in Melbourne (I was not planning to purchase a Watch on this trip).


Very nice Dan. Reminds me of your old Zenith!


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Good for them. I'll take a wander down there once I'm back in the CBD.
> 
> I'm not really a fan of Wallace Bishop although there used to be (still is??) a WIS working there, because he spotted my Maurice Lacroix when I went in a year or so ago and immediately struck up a conversation with me which led to him retreiving a box of watches from the safe that needed to be sold but could not be publicly displayed due to them no longer stocking the brand for one reason or another. The watches were from stores all over QLD (and possibly further afield).


I purchased my Ball NEDU in February '16 from Jamie at Wallace Bishop who was a bit of a WIS. He was the watch manager there until a couple of weeks after I purchased it when he resigned. He showed me a box of watches from a cabinet that needed to be sold but could not be displayed due to a certain boutique on the corner of Elizabeth and Edward Sts. I now wonder whether I would have been able to get a good deal on a GS auto from him instead of my Ball.

Damn prejudice I had about Swiss v Japanese that has led to mental torture over the last 3 months.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

bmfang said:


> I purchased my Ball NEDU in February '16 from Jamie at Wallace Bishop who was a bit of a WIS. He was the watch manager there until a couple of weeks after I purchased it when he resigned. He showed me a box of watches from a cabinet that needed to be sold but could not be displayed due to a certain boutique on the corner of Elizabeth and Edward Sts. I now wonder whether I would have been able to get a good deal on a GS auto from him instead of my Ball.
> 
> Damn prejudice I had about Swiss v Japanese that has led to mental torture over the last 3 months.


Sounds like it might have been the same guy. I don't recall his name though. Yes, that boutique was part of the reason but there watches from other brands in the box too.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks! It does, too! It makes up for my stuff-up, when I sold my Zenith. Unlike my Zenith, this watch is a lot thinner (just under 11mm thick), so it fits a lot better on my thin wrist.



mykii said:


> Very nice Dan. Reminds me of your old Zenith!


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

For those looking to buy the new datejust 41 it's in the rolex boutique now, pic comparison with the dj 2. Sorry for the bad pic









News from Omega, the new planet ocean will now cost aud8400, that's quite an increase from the old model


----------



## Cr15py (Apr 14, 2015)

> News from Omega, the new planet ocean will now cost aud8400, that's quite an increase from the old model


How much for Bond's Seamaster?

Days of Dollar-parity long gone.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

dr3ws said:


> News from Omega, the new planet ocean will now cost aud8400, that's quite an increase from the old model


I'm very surprised by that news. My OB offered me the CK2998 LE FOIS announced at Basel for just $7.8k, which to me is a lot better value.


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Cr15py said:


> How much for Bond's Seamaster?
> 
> Days of Dollar-parity long gone.


From omega website as I remember around 5k-ish?


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

dantan said:


> I go to Melbourne all the time; I love Melbourne. I definitely would like to be back there within the next 9-12 months. Yes, mine if the Limited Edition model.


Hey Dan can you please enlighten me to the differences between the standard & LE models?

Cheers


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey mate,
My understanding is the colour of the lume. 

The leather strap on the Limited Edition has contrasting stitching.


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

dantan said:


> Hey mate,
> My understanding is the colour of the lume.
> 
> The leather strap on the Limited Edition has contrasting stitching.


Thanks for that, my memory is terrible so I cannot recall if I tried on the limited edition but I quite like the creamy colour of the LE lume when comparing to pictures of the regular edition.

Although I did like the brown strap which makes it feel a little more casual, while I wouldn't hesitate wearing the one you have with a suit. Plays back to how versatile this watch can be. Mate great pick up once again.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks mate. 

I also tried the non-Limited Edition, on the 'Milanese' bracelet but I did not like the bracelet.

In relation to the more modern look of the non-Limited Edition vs the vintage look of the Limited Edition, to me, they both look great, but I preferred the overall package of the Limited Edition. 

The price difference was negligible, too.


----------



## Cr15py (Apr 14, 2015)

dr3ws said:


> From omega website as I remember around 5k-ish?


I see on Chrono 24 quotes north of 6k Aud for the 300 reissue.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I spotted this in Melbourne recently. They wanted AUD$15,000.00 for this Rolex 5508. The dial is a Service Dial.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

dantan said:


> I spotted this in Melbourne recently. They wanted AUD$15,000.00 for this Rolex 5508. The dial is a Service Dial.


That's interesting. $15k doesn't seem so bad, but what do I know.

I know that window, I might go have a gander sometime on the weekend.

In other news, based on a recommendation in this thread, I got some NATOs in from Sydney Strap Co. today and I really love the colours. Good value from a local vendor.


----------



## nickuk (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi
Not Oz I know, but I've just moved to Wellington. Does anyone know a reliable watchmaker anywhere near? (and don't say Sydney  )
thanks
Nick


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Looks as though the Rolex Explorer 114270 (36mm), unworn, is still for sale. Some new arrivals that are really cool, too!

Rolex Oyster Perpetual Explorer Ref: 114270 Ca. 2003 with Box and Papers NEVER WORN!!! - European Watch Gallery


----------



## gipsey (Sep 26, 2015)

mykii said:


> That's interesting. $15k doesn't seem so bad, but what do I know.
> 
> I know that window, I might go have a gander sometime on the weekend.
> 
> ...


Looks good one the Steinhart, im thinking of getting one similar for mine do they have a store on ebay?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

gipsey said:


> Looks good one the Steinhart, im thinking of getting one similar for mine do they have a store on ebay?
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I don't know, but I ordered through their website: https://www.thesydneystrapco.com

They have free shipping over $20 right now, and their NATOs are like $10AUD each - so a lot cheaper than buying o/s as well.


----------



## gipsey (Sep 26, 2015)

mykii said:


> I don't know, but I ordered through their website: https://www.thesydneystrapco.com
> 
> They have free shipping over $20 right now, and their NATOs are like $10AUD each - so a lot cheaper than buying o/s as well.


Thanks for the link . I'll have a look. Cheers Gipsey

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Where was this at?


Both the watch gallery and watch time had quite a few steel submariners. I think there were five or six at one time in the watch gallery which is more than I have seen at one time . They move pretty quickly so I am not sure if they are still about.


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

Morrisdog said:


> Both the watch gallery and watch time had quite a few steel submariners. I think there were five or six at one time in the watch gallery which is more than I have seen at one time . They move pretty quickly so I am not sure if they are still about.


Noticed a few submariners advertised at Vintage Watch Co's Brisbane store and on their website


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

bmfang said:


> Noticed a few submariners advertised at Vintage Watch Co's Brisbane store and on their website


Yes, I did too (web site anyway, I haven't been in store for a while).


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

mykii said:


> I don't know, but I ordered through their website: https://www.thesydneystrapco.com
> 
> They have free shipping over $20 right now, and their NATOs are like $10AUD each - so a lot cheaper than buying o/s as well.


Awesome. Thanks for posting that link.


----------



## ceanag (Aug 24, 2012)

mykii said:


> I don't know, but I ordered through their website: https://www.thesydneystrapco.com
> 
> They have free shipping over $20 right now, and their NATOs are like $10AUD each - so a lot cheaper than buying o/s as well.


Don't know if I will be buying much from this company when their inexpensive $10 PU leather 2pc strap 
https://www.thesydneystrapco.com/collections/two-piece-straps/products/classic-croco-black 
is the exact same strap which can be bought for AU$1.00 delivered from numerous Hongkong/China sellers on eBay !! 
20mm High Quality Soft Sweatband Leather Strap Steel Buckle Watch Band Black HOT | eBay

Makes you think what else are they selling that can't be bought 10 times cheaper from Asia if you were just prepared to wait 4 weeks or so for delivery ...


----------



## gipsey (Sep 26, 2015)

Not a bad mark up if its the same strap!

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

ceanag said:


> Don't know if I will be buying much from this company when their inexpensive $10 PU leather 2pc strap
> https://www.thesydneystrapco.com/collections/two-piece-straps/products/classic-croco-black
> is the exact same strap which can be bought for AU$1.00 delivered from numerous Hongkong/China sellers on eBay !!
> 20mm High Quality Soft Sweatband Leather Strap Steel Buckle Watch Band Black HOT | eBay
> ...


The answer is, probably all of it. TBH though, I think that is probably true for most of the low cost NATO suppliers.

In my case, I was looking at the same options over and over again WRT to the main players in the game, and they were all 10-30$USD + shipping. Having a local supplier of NATOs that ship (and deliver) in just a couple of days at a modest price, IMO, isn't so bad. I won't comment on their two piece leather options as I have no experience with them.

While I don't disagree with you, I'm still very happy with my NATOs and the punchy-colours exceeded expectations. Finding the right shades and tones is IMO the hardest part of NATO buying, so I'm still very happy w/ my purchase.


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

ceanag said:


> is the exact same strap which can be bought for AU$1.00 delivered from numerous Hongkong/China sellers on eBay !!
> 20mm High Quality Soft Sweatband Leather Strap Steel Buckle Watch Band Black HOT | eBay


I've been looking at straps on Taobao and came across https://world.taobao.com/item/20351...&spm=a312a.7700824.w4002-1334808812.43.S8TCxQ. For a few minor flaws they are good prices on exotics.

In the end I decided I preferred nylon and went with a bunch of these, https://world.taobao.com/item/53029...&spm=a312a.7700846.0.0.6frMtb&_u=k20c8f2i23d8.

A lot of things on Taobao are cheap provided you are happy to take the risk of not dealing with a local supplier. If something goes wrong you have language and distance problems.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

ceanag said:


> Don't know if I will be buying much from this company when their inexpensive $10 PU leather 2pc strap
> https://www.thesydneystrapco.com/collections/two-piece-straps/products/classic-croco-black
> is the exact same strap which can be bought for AU$1.00 delivered from numerous Hongkong/China sellers on eBay !!
> 20mm High Quality Soft Sweatband Leather Strap Steel Buckle Watch Band Black HOT | eBay
> ...


I have found the main difference between 1$ natos direct from china and buying 10$-15$ natos is the quality of the buckle. The cheaper ones have a buckle that will pop open if the watch gets caught on something or even if I am pushing against something and my hand goes back to far which applies pressure to the watch and strap. Cheap natos have already cost me one watch after it got caught on a wheelie bin lid (of all things) and the buckle popped open then the watch fell about 5 feet onto concrete and that was all she wrote. I usually buy off a guy called aussie straps on ebay. I can clearly see the difference between the quality of the buckles. I don't buy the the really cheap ones anymore.


----------



## Pencey Prep (Apr 9, 2016)

^ Yeah definitely not worth it going too cheap. It will cost big time if it craps itself


----------



## Watch Thoughts (May 5, 2016)

Hi all,

Neill from Sydney here. I'm interesting in getting a Tudor in a month or so. Can anyone recommend somewhere to go in Sydney for that?

The price is a bit daunting to shop online.

Cheers

Neill


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Watch Thoughts said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Neill from Sydney here. I'm interesting in getting a Tudor in a month or so. Can anyone recommend somewhere to go in Sydney for that?
> 
> ...


Hi Neill,

Good to see another Sydneysider 

That depends on whether you're after the cheapest possible price or the best purchasing experience. For the latter, I would recommend Watches of Switzerland near Circular Quay. They sold me my North Flag and several other watches over the years and have always treated me well.

For cheapest possible price, check the sales forum here for a pre-owned model. Plenty of people are selling their ETA Black Bays in preparation for the new in-house models.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Watch Thoughts said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Neill from Sydney here. I'm interesting in getting a Tudor in a month or so. Can anyone recommend somewhere to go in Sydney for that?
> 
> ...


What Tudor are you after? Tudor prices are very good in Aus...brand new (with GST) is not much more than pre-owned from overseas plus the GST lottery.

Hour Glass, J Farren Price, Gregory's and others are negotiable.


----------



## Watch Thoughts (May 5, 2016)

Covenant said:


> Hi Neill,
> 
> Good to see another Sydneysider
> 
> ...


Hi - thanks for that info. I would rather a pleasant experience than a daunting one! I'm not used to spending so much, so I'm a bit intimidated...but buyer is king I guess! I'm looking to get such a nice piece new I think - the whole purchasing experience. I'll check them out.
Cheers

Neill


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Based on my experience in Perth, Tudor watches being so popular do not seem to be discounted much at all (5% seems to be the absolute maximum that Authorised Dealers would go to). Thankfully, they are well-priced subjectively.


----------



## Watch Thoughts (May 5, 2016)

cpl said:


> What Tudor are you after? Tudor prices are very good in Aus...brand new (with GST) is not much more than pre-owned from overseas plus the GST lottery.
> 
> Hour Glass, J Farren Price, Gregory's and others are negotiable.


Hi

I'm looking at the Tudor 'Glamour'. I'm after a dark face with date and day.

Tudor Glamour Swiss Watch

Neill


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Watch Thoughts said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking at the Tudor 'Glamour'. I'm after a dark face with date and day.
> 
> ...


Not a sport model so you should be able to get a good discount. I think 10% is doable, maybe 15%.


----------



## Watch Thoughts (May 5, 2016)

cpl said:


> Not a sport model so you should be able to get a good discount. I think 10% is doable, maybe 15%.


I like the sound of those numbers


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Neil are you travelling? You can get GST back on it. 

Another one one for watches of Switzerland in Sydney here. The prices I've gotten off them for the few watches I bought there were the cheapest anywhere in the world. This was comparing HK, SG, India, USA and the UK (also at a time when our dollar was trading at $1.10).


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

You should try swiss concept too


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Watch Thoughts said:


> I'm looking at the Tudor 'Glamour'. I'm after a dark face with date and day.


That was a surprise - I was fully expecting you to say Black Bay, Pelagos or Ranger. Funny, you get so used to all the talk in the forums about the "popular" models that you start to wonder who is buying the lesser discussed watches. Nice to hear of someone walking down the path less travelled. Enjoy the buying experience and your new watch.


----------



## Watch Thoughts (May 5, 2016)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Neil are you travelling? You can get GST back on it.
> 
> Another one one for watches of Switzerland in Sydney here. The prices I've gotten off them for the few watches I bought there were the cheapest anywhere in the world. This was comparing HK, SG, India, USA and the UK (also at a time when our dollar was trading at $1.10).


Alas - not travelling until mid-2017.
Bought my Certina DS-80 on my trip to Europe in March...


----------



## Watch Thoughts (May 5, 2016)

arcadelt said:


> That was a surprise - I was fully expecting you to say Black Bay, Pelagos or Ranger. Funny, you get so used to all the talk in the forums about the "popular" models that you start to wonder who is buying the lesser discussed watches. Nice to hear of someone walking down the path less travelled. Enjoy the buying experience and your new watch.


Yes - I've noticed they're very popular. I've got a few chronograph pieces, but they are Swiss quartz actions, as I figure that fully mechanical chronos would cost a lot to get serviced. I don't care for diving watches at all.
The stylish watch with a date and/or day complication is what I want in a Swiss automatic watch. I like the way Tudor do that.

N


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

Watch Thoughts said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking at the Tudor 'Glamour'. I'm after a dark face with date and day.
> 
> ...


The Glamour Day-Date is a beautiful watch. I'm partial to the steel-ceramic combination.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

Watch Thoughts said:


> Alas - not travelling until mid-2017.
> Bought my Certina DS-80 on my trip to Europe in March...


You could probably get yourself a return trip to Singapore (flights at least) for the amount of GST you would get back.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

linnaen said:


> You could probably get yourself a return trip to Singapore (flights at least) for the amount of GST you would get back.


Or NZ.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Watch Thoughts said:


> Alas - not travelling until mid-2017.
> Bought my Certina DS-80 on my trip to Europe in March...


If can wait you can do it when you're going. You can purchase up to 60 days prior to leaving.

Some me stores do the GST back in store too.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

That Tudor model looks really classy! 

I would actually be interested in it, if it does not have a day and date feature. 

I must admit that I did not even know that Tudor manufactures this model!


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Neil are you travelling? You can get GST back on it.


In case anyone reading this gets the wrong idea, the Tourist Refund Scheme (TRS) only legally works if you are taking the goods permanently out of the country. If you bring back an item you previously claimed under the TRS, you are suppose to declare it and pay back the refund if it exceeds your duty-free allowance.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Ente/Tour/Are-you-a-traveller


----------



## Watch Thoughts (May 5, 2016)

arcadelt said:


> In case anyone reading this gets the wrong idea, the Tourist Refund Scheme (TRS) only legally works if you are taking the goods permanently out of the country. If you bring back an item you previously claimed under the TRS, you are suppose to declare it and pay back the refund if it exceeds your duty-free allowance.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Ente/Tour/Are-you-a-traveller


Good to have the legit info. Got to fund the hospitals somehow!

N


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Just a quick cautionary tale, I threw a 'want to buy' ad on the local Aussie buy/sell website, you know the one (rhymes with bum tree). Always the usual time wasters but this time I had the scammers calling.

I was contacted by text msg and even had the 'seller' call me for a chat and all sounded legit. I was then sent bogus photos that I had seen on the interweb.

I thought let's see how far I can string it along and negotiated a price. Then the holes really started to show, they wanted to be paid by bank transfer, they couldn't provid photos with the current date indicated. Called them out on the scam and reported it. Haven't heard back at all obviously.

The struggle is real, just be careful and always ask the 'right' questions.

And now a sneaky plug, if anyone wants to sell a Aqua Terra Grey Teak Quartz, let me know 👍


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Wildmans85 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just a quick cautionary tale, I threw a 'want to buy' ad on the local Aussie buy/sell website, you know the one (rhymes with bum tree). Always the usual time wasters but this time I had the scammers calling.
> 
> ...


I've had that happen to me a few times - even had the same scammer call me twice, but I now have a contact in my phone called scammers that I save all their numbers to so that's what pops up when I get a text. Install google image search on your phone. It quickly allows you to find out if your seller is using pics lifted from the web.


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm trying to sell a few watches at the moment, and I recently had a scammer steal both my photos and my ad description - word for word - and repost them on another watch forum classifieds as if it was theirs. I imagine the goal was to get someone to bank transfer them the cash and then never deliver.

A fellow member on WUS identified the scam and reported it. Without him I never would have known.


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

tritto said:


> I've had that happen to me a few times - even had the same scammer call me twice, but I now have a contact in my phone called scammers that I save all their numbers to so that's what pops up when I get a text. Install google image search on your phone. It quickly allows you to find out if your seller is using pics lifted from the web.


Thanks I'll give it a try, thankfully I've been lusting after an AT for a while and I think I've seen every Google photo posted, otherwise might have been caught out. I just hope the scammers don't get away with it often!


----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)

*Any WUS Down Under??*

I'm traveling to your country in a few months and was wondering if anyone who lives in Australia would be interested in answering some tourist questions. This is my first trip to Australia and having someone to ask would be a big help..even better if you've traveled extensively!!

A good friend and family have a 2 year job assignment in Sydney. So far I was planning on spending 4 to 6 weeks- probably some time in Sydney, a trip to Melbourne, a week in Tasmania, some time up on the Great Barrier Reef, and a couple weeks of outback road tripping to include Alice Springs and Uluru and such.

Any advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

MoreCowdog said:


> I'm traveling to your country in a few months and was wondering if anyone who lives in Australia would be interested in answering some tourist questions. This is my first trip to Australia and having someone to ask would be a big help..even better if you've traveled extensively!!
> 
> A good friend and family have a 2 year job assignment in Sydney. So far I was planning on spending 4 to 6 weeks- probably some time in Sydney, a trip to Melbourne, a week in Tasmania, some time up on the Great Barrier Reef, and a couple weeks of outback road tripping to include Alice Springs and Uluru and such.
> 
> Any advice greatly appreciated!


Yes - merged. Hopefully the Aus members who have identified themselves in this thread will be able to help


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: Any WUS Down Under??*



MoreCowdog said:


> I'm traveling to your country in a few months and was wondering if anyone who lives in Australia would be interested in answering some tourist questions. This is my first trip to Australia and having someone to ask would be a big help..even better if you've traveled extensively!!
> 
> A good friend and family have a 2 year job assignment in Sydney. So far I was planning on spending 4 to 6 weeks- probably some time in Sydney, a trip to Melbourne, a week in Tasmania, some time up on the Great Barrier Reef, and a couple weeks of outback road tripping to include Alice Springs and Uluru and such.
> 
> Any advice greatly appreciated!


Happy to help. I have lived in many places around the country and have visited all of the places you have mentioned. Do you want to do this openly so others can chime in, or would you prefer to ask your questions privately? BTW, you're off to a good start having a Blue Heeler as your profile pic.


----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Any WUS Down Under??*

Thanks for the kind offer!

I thought that I had a good sense of what I would like to try and do, but now that I have more information (a National Geographic road map and a guidebook). I'm feeling kind of overwhelmed with the possibilities. If possible, I'd like to visit all the states of Australia - not for any real reason than to say I did it. There are certainly amazing things to see in all the states! If nothing else, I want to be able to try and take in many of the various 'flavours' of a huge country. Perhaps it's not really possible to do in 4-6 weeks. I was planning on renting a 4WD camper (I found a place called australia4wdrentals.com) that has 4WD campers for about $115 per day - which sounds reasonable to me.

I am pretty big into scenery, wildlife, history, and nature. I am most excited about visiting Tasmania and the Red Centre, along with the old mining towns, horse riding, etc. City tourism appeals to me less, personally, but I feel as though I would be missing out to not spend some time in Australia's major cities. Do you see camping on my own as a detriment at all? I am hoping to meet as many new people along the way as possible. I used to work as a wildlife guide in Alaska in the US, and I have been active in the outdoors for much of my life.

One thing that comes to mind, am I out of my mind for wanting to camp in the outback in the middle of summer? That's pretty much limited by the time allotted for my trip. Do most people camp out then or would it be a quieter time?

What do you think are some good experiences to plan on given what little background I've provided?

Given my own experience owning a blue heeler, I will most likely avoid trying to make friends with strange dogs


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

@morecowdog sounds like you have done a fair bit of research. 
If you were to hire the camper you will be doing a lot of driving especially if you plan on driving from the east coast to the west. Domestic flights are reasonably priced so possibly consider flying the larger distances. 
Driving between Sydney and Melbourne is very doable. 

While in Sydney you could organise a day tour to the blue mountains to see the 3 sisters, sounds like something you may be interested in. 
Being a Sydney local I'm happy to help out if you have any specific questions. 
Maybe some other city locals can chime in on things to do in their city. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm happy to answer any questions re Hobart and Tasmania or make suggestions for things you should do. 


Via the interweb from a land downunder


----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)

@Erks - Actually I was thinking of hiring the camper in Melbourne and driving to Alice Springs and onward from there. At the most recent iteration, I would pick up the camper in Melbourne, and then go through SA, NT, and WA and return it in Sydney at the end of my trip. I would use flights to get form Sydney to Hobart, and then from Hobart to Melbourne.

My friends posted some photos of their day trip to the Blue Mountains...spectacular! I will look up the 3 sisters for sure. 

If you're OK with it, I may ask you about some things to do in Sydney once I'm more dialed in on planning activities there.


----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks Tritto!! I'm really enthused about visiting Tasmania! How hard is it to see a devil outside of a sanctuary/zoo environment? I would imagine that given their crepuscular/nocturnal nature it's not really easy to see them doing their thing in their native habitat.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Absolutely, feel free to ask when you are ready. 
As for driving keep in mind Sydney to Perth is 4000km, about a 40+ hour non stop drive. 
Melbourne to Adelaide isn't too be, about an 8 hour drive. Then you're looking about 15 hours from Adelaide to Alice springs. 
I guess all depends on how long you intend on staying in Aus and how long you're happy to drive for in a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: Any WUS Down Under??*



MoreCowdog said:


> Thanks for the kind offer!
> 
> I thought that I had a good sense of what I would like to try and do, but now that I have more information (a National Geographic road map and a guidebook). I'm feeling kind of overwhelmed with the possibilities. If possible, I'd like to visit all the states of Australia - not for any real reason than to say I did it. There are certainly amazing things to see in all the states! If nothing else, I want to be able to try and take in many of the various 'flavours' of a huge country. Perhaps it's not really possible to do in 4-6 weeks. I was planning on renting a 4WD camper (I found a place called australia4wdrentals.com) that has 4WD campers for about $115 per day - which sounds reasonable to me.
> 
> ...


Having recently planned a trip for six people around parts of the Mediterranean for three weeks, I completely understand that feeling of being overwhelmed. What I found was that it was better to limit the visit to a reasonable number of places rather than run around trying to see everything - just accept that you will have to come back for a second and third time. That said, six (more so than four) weeks is a good length for a stay.

I'm sensing that you will be here in our Summer - in the north (generally above the Tropic of Capricorn) that is our Wet Season, and its called that for a reason. It will be hot in all places, possibly even Tasmania, and in the North it will hot and probably very wet too. While it is worth visiting the North even at that time, travel by road can be tricky if it has been a big Wet, especially if a Cyclone (Hurricane) has passed through as they can do at that time of the year. If you can, visit the North outside of the peak Wet and travel the South the rest of the time.

Now we've got the weather out of the way, a word on distance. As you have probably already appreciated, Australia is a big place, and there can be a lot of space between destinations. @Erks has already said, its a long way between Sydney and Perth, and it is also a long way between Adelaide and Darwin. Unless you have a real hankering to see the outback for hours on end, I'd agree that you might want to fly to various nodes and then drive out from there on trips for as long as you like - just make sure that the camper or car hire has unlimited kilometres.

You indicate that you prefer the countryside to cities, so I would suggest you consider picking from the following (and you have already worked some of these out):

* Visit the Blue Mountains, which could be as short as a day trip from Sydney.
* Drive around Tasmania for a week or so. Visit Hobart by all means, but also Freycinet, Cradle Mountain and the West Coast. You could fly directly to Hobart in the south, but if you were also visiting Melbourne, catch the Spirit of Tasmania across the Bass Strait and start your tour from Devonport in the North.
* Fly to Adelaide, spend a day or two there, and then get a camper and camp in the Flinders Ranges, especially at Wilpena Pound. On the way, pass through the Barossa and Clare Valley and taste some of the world's best wines.
* Fly to Alice Springs and then drive out to Uluru (Ayres Rock) and Kata Tjuta (the Olgas). Alternatively, if you like trains, consider travelling up from Adelaide on The Ghan. You should spend at least a four days in this area, as this is the real Australian outback - red desert country and all.
* If you do get to Perth, do yourself a favour and go south to the Margret River region - great beaches, Jarrah forests and more wine. If you can, stay at Caves House at Yallingup for a night.

The next lot depend on the weather:

* If you are going as far north as Darwin, you might want to visit Kakadu and Katherine Gorge.
* If you are in the North, it may be possible to include the Pilbara and Kimberley region, but they are areas with a lot of space between stops. Broome is the best known destination, but do your research as it is full of unique country and coastline.
* Alternatively, forget the West this time around, and visit tropical Far North Queensland, probably starting in Cairns and working North to the Daintree, but after spending a day in the Atherton Tablelands.

There are many other suggestions too, but the above would be a good list to start with.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

@arcadelt well said mate. Very informative. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molliedooker (Jul 23, 2014)

"One thing that comes to mind, am I out of my mind for wanting to camp in the outback in the middle of summer? That's pretty much limited by the time allotted for my trip. Do most people camp out then or would it be a quieter time?"
Yes, if your talking real outback. 
With respect to fellow WUS this is not the site you should be on for this venture.
Aust. Outback is an exciting place and a must visit but if your on your own stick to tourist packages. It can be dangerous. Stick to the bitumen. 
I have lived in the middle of the outback in the Northern Territory and there is no way I would travel off the beaten track by myself,especially in our summer. Think of it as a sea passage. If something goes wrong your on your own . As a min. you must tell authorities where your going and how long. Carry a sat. phone if going off the black stuff. As you know , Australia is about the same size as Continental USA but with only 25 mil. people most of which live on the coast. 
Personally For four week trip would plan from Tas to Great Barrier Reef with say a trip to Longreach to see outback. 
Sorry to a glass half empty but...


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

I second the flying thing or you'll spend your entire trip driving thousands of KM across featureless desert if heading West or North). 
I'd suggest sticking to the east coast - there will be more than you can possibly see in 4 weeks. Start in Tassie (cooler) and travel north to the Great Barrier Reef - flying from Brisbane to Cairns. For context, it's about a 10 hour drive flat out from Melbourne to Sydney and about the same on to Brisbane. It once took me 4 days to hitch hike from Brisbane to Melbourne. Don't even think about driving to the west or Alice Springs. 


Via the interweb from a land downunder


----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies! Point taken - I should scale back my expectations, and have an appreciation/understanding the vastness and remoteness of much of Australia. I really appreciate the reality check from actual Australians.

Also, camping out for extended periods won't be that fun in sweltering outback heat with flies and mosquitos, and potentially large amounts of rain. From additional reading since I first posted, spending time in the desert outback around Alice Springs, for example is better accomplished in the winter. Many of the 'outback' destinations I had been considering were on paved roads, or in pretty well traveled areas since they're all written up as tourist-type attractions.

One thing I discovered as I was researching camper rentals are to be careful of the one-way charges and limitations on mileage. It does really seem like a great way to be self-directed and to cover both my transport and accommodations at once.

Thanks very much for taking your time to help me out.


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

@MoreCowdog

I can definitely second the "mad to go inland in summer" advice

A couple of anecdotes

A couple of years ago now, my wife & I were bored after Christmas, so we looked up what was going in the cheap flights section. We lived at the time in the suburbs about 60km from the coast, where summer temperatures were always in the high 30's or low 40's Celsius

We took up a offer to go Qantas business class to Uluru for a week. In January.

We got off the plane and walked across the tarmac to the airport.

It was 52 degrees Celsius. It was like getting hit with a hammer.

Everywhere sells battled water. Everywhere had signs asking if you had water with you. Heat stroke and dehydration will debilitate you quickly in that kind of environment and can kill you shortly after. Recovering isn't as simple as just having a drink and carrying on, you'll be laid up for days if this happens to you. We did a day trip ( left before dawn - returned after dark) in a bus touur to Kings Canyon nearby ( about 400km IIRC) and a young Japanese couple refused to take water on the walk with them and then had to helicptored to hospital mid-way through the walk. The area was also chock full of northern hemisphere tourists on cheap holiday plans who'd had no idea what they were letting themselves in for. Chatting to these uninformed it was surprising how many of them were heading to Cairns in North Queensland as their next stop on their cheap package tour. In the middle of the Cyclone season.

Here's the lonely, desolate iconic image everybody knows - note they had an unusual amount of rain - it happens - got caught in some spectacular thunderstorms while we were there - at dusk and the temperature had dropped down to just under 40. Pretty awesome, right?



And here's what it looks like looking back in the other direction towards the car park.



Not so lonely and isolated - and this is January!

A few years ago my brother-in-law, an experienced 4WDer, bought a 4WD camper & kitted it out to do his bucket list round the country trip. Took him 6 months, not 6 weeks. And he spent 2 weeks in far north Queensland having gone down a road that police at one end said was okay, just before it was declared impassable. Another helicoptor rescue and a stay in the next town a few hundred kilomteres away before flood waters receded and he could arrange to get his vehicle towed out. He was _very_ lucky!

I've crossed the country - the Nullabor Plains and Western NSW and South Ausralia are as boring as bat sh1t as far as scenic drives go, it changes to something interesting so infrequently, it just gets old, fast. Pretty much anything west of Dubbo in NSW is just dead flat for hours and hours and hours.

One of the big killers here on our roads is fatigue.

Driving these sorts of distances in a boring environment dulls the senses easily. Particularly if you are not used to it and especially if you are onyour own. Spearing off into a ditch at 100km/h and somehow hitting the only tree for miles seems to be an all-to-frequent occurrence here, or worse still veering into the path of an oncoming vehicle - this is a common theme on our crop of road safety TV ads. T

Also second the advice - do not venture off the birumen here without being part of a tour!- I've travelled around the US a little tiny bit - you haven't seen road surface conditions as bad as ours anywhere in the US. he interior roads , even major ones are not like your 4-6 lane interstates, It will be two lanes of patched and potholed bitumen in many, many places. In a lot of places in might only be one central lane of bitumen with a graded hard shoulder of the local dirt.

Without wanting to scare you off, I'd highly recommend flying from place to place and then doing some camping within a few hundred km's of the major centres - the places outlined by Arcadelt are great.

But it seems pointless spending $115 per day plus hundred of dollars in extra kms to look at red bull dust, spinifex, scrubby trees and sparsely grassed paddocks for 12 hours a day, unless you particularly want that experience - I've done it and I'm glad I did, but I'm not rushing back to do it again.

On to pleasanter aspects - some additional spots to consider, in no particular order and just off the top of my head I'd add:-

- While in the Blue Mountains region, there's Jenolan Caves - some of the largest and orettiest limestone cave formations anywhere in the world

- Warrumbungles Ranges north west of Sydney near Coonabarabran - ancient volcanic range with plugs and spires - quite unlike many other areas of the country

- Any of the islands off the coast of the Great Barrier Reef - Great Keppel Island is the most southerly, just inside the Tropic of Capricorn, Magnetic Island is one of the most northerly that is till readily accessible, but there are loads.

- The Great Ocaen Road along the Victorian southern coast is a great drive with some spectacular scenery like The 12 Apostles and some pretty towns and great national parks and some interesting inland places within driving distance of the coast.

- Bendigo, Ballarat, in inland Victoria, Hill End in inland NSW are old goldmining areas or Broken Hill in far western NSW was made rich by silver in its heyday, Cooper Pedy is the worlds opal capital in northern SA where folks mostly live underground along with Lightning Ridge in western NSW for black opals - this should satisfy your mining urge.

- Pinnacle National Park north of Geraldton in WA, eery spires left from some geological event

I also agree that you won't get around everywhere in 6 weeks IF you actually want to stop and look at anything.

Then, there's all the usual warnings and scare tactics about critters that will pison or eat you too, which are all based upon reality so be warned, but along with them, there's the unmentioned ones of hitting a kangaroo at dusk that bounds out of nowhere and totals the front of the car at 100km/h - drive anywhere in Australia more than 80km from the coast and you see these carcasses on the side of the road every few km, not to mention wombats and, further inland, wild boar, horses and camels or unfenced livestock like a flock of sheep or herd of cattle on the road just over a rise that can make your drive very interesting.

All that goes to say, don't be overly ambitious in your goals and don't be foolish in your approach when you get here and push beyond your limits just to acheive some arbitrary thing like an extra 2 hours to get to Upper Kumbukta West (that's a fictional place BTW) stop and do it in the morning.

I've worked for several international companies over the years and frequently had my other half from other side of the world want to come and combine a business trip with their annual holiday and have the reality of how big the place is curtail their plans of going everywhere and seeing everything.

Come and have fun and see some spectucular stuff, but be realistic and be safe and come back a few times

And bring some watches that you can sell to us locals ;-)


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

RegF said:


> And bring some watches that you can sell to us locals ;-)


Great stories and advice @RegF, especially this ^^^, but I'd add "...cheaply"


----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)

RegF said:


> @MoreCowdog
> 
> I can definitely second the "mad to go inland in summer" advice
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for all of the details in your reply, I have decided to rethink the notion of camping in the inhospitable regions of Australia during the summer. It still sounds like a fun way to see some parts of the country, now to decide which.

Based on driving across the US, it seems while time consuming, the best way I've found to generally see things is to drive, and go at a slower pace. I think now that I've seen images of the US overlaid on Australia it gives a better perspective on actually how big of a country it is.

I did manage to research a couple of locales to go and try to see platypus in their native habitat, that will be fun. I used to work as a bear/wildlife viewing guide in Alaska so that kind of stuff is interesting to me. It would be nice to track down a resource for places to go to see wildlife in their habitats - do any of you know of a guide or website for that purpose?

What's involved with bringing watches into the country? Is it prohibitive to ship and pay import duties?


----------



## Molliedooker (Jul 23, 2014)

Try this to start
http://www.lonelyplanet.com/australia/travel-tips-and-articles/68446


----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)

Molliedooker said:


> Try this to start
> http://www.lonelyplanet.com/australia/travel-tips-and-articles/68446


Thank you! Right below the article on seeing wildlife was an article on Tasmania which is also equally as interesting!


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

MoreCowdog said:


> Thanks so much for all of the details in your reply, I have decided to rethink the notion of camping in the inhospitable regions of Australia during the summer. It still sounds like a fun way to see some parts of the country, now to decide which.
> 
> Based on driving across the US, it seems while time consuming, the best way I've found to generally see things is to drive, and go at a slower pace. I think now that I've seen images of the US overlaid on Australia it gives a better perspective on actually how big of a country it is.


Crossing the country by road was something I did a few years ago, a couple of times with a couple of friends.

Took us 4 days going well above the speed limits, leaving camping spots at or before dawn and stopping at dinner time or dusk, depending on how scary the wild life was.

There are defintely some interesting spots to see in doing this, but do you really want to rack up the charges for 4500km on that camper van? Not to mention it will not be the funest vehicle from an actual driving experience point of view.

I'd also estimate that around 4000km of that distance will be undivided single lane-in-each-direction road, largely unfenced to livestock and subject to roos. Just understand what you're letting yourself in for.

There ain't no billiard-table-smooth 8 lane interstates out there!

Also, as mentioned, its pretty boring - I went once on a bike trip with 3 bikes and we ended up doing silly things to releive the boredom - sitting on the back seat and taking photos of each other, trying to reach over and flip the "kill" switch on the handle bars - all this at about 160-190km/h (young, foolish and indestructible - got over it and have the scars to prove it)

My point is driving through the country to "see it" is all well and good, but our landscape doesn't vary as much as the US in a cross country drive east to west, so you get deperate to do something that will keep you focused - the road is pretty much straight for 20km, then veers slightly in a different direction. for pretty much ⅞'s of that trip.

For a big part of it there's no towns to see, just some road houses - petrol station with motel and camping grond and souvenir shop - spread about 400km apart.

North the south through the centre is the same or worse. ditto the west coast. The east coast is pretty varied and quite populous. Any way that you slice it, your in for 4,000km of piss-poor roads for the most part



MoreCowdog said:


> I did manage to research a couple of locales to go and try to see platypus in their native habitat, that will be fun. I used to work as a bear/wildlife viewing guide in Alaska so that kind of stuff is interesting to me.


I've never seen a platypus in the wild, nor know anyone who has, so I'd think in the limited time that you have that your best bet is to go to a wildlife sanctuary or zoo for that.

Most of the smaller stuff is pretty shy. Roo's walabies, wombats & varieties of possums at night, occasionally an echidna and birds are easy to see in many places.

Koalas are ocasionally findable in the wild, but I've only ever seen them twice in 50 years, and that was before they were a threatened species- again zoo or wild life park is a better bet for these

The same goes for the small and endangered things like gliders, bilbies, numbats, quolls and devils



MoreCowdog said:


> It would be nice to track down a resource for places to go to see wildlife in their habitats - do any of you know of a guide or website for that purpose?


Lonely Planet is excellent. Fodor's range also do a decent coverage. For some info with a narrative, Bill Bryson's " Sunburned Country" might also be worth your time.



MoreCowdog said:


> What's involved with bringing watches into the country? Is it prohibitive to ship and pay import duties?


Bring an extra suitcase, just for watches ;-)

Seriously, you could potentially fund your holiday by selling watches to us! The prices we get charged here, it is common for us all to be ordering online.

I'm not sure what the law says, or even if there is a limit - I recall for cash, it was $15,000? or some such, but I'm not sure for watches, as I've never done it.

My wife and I have both purchased watches while on holiday overseas and worn them back and never had a problem.

You'd need to research that and decide what you would like to do for yourself, I mean its a dream holiday right? You don't really want to start it off with some overweight hairy bloke snapping on a latex glove and asking you to bend over upon arrival, now do you?


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

Don't listen to these old worry warts.
She'll be right.

He hasn't watched Wolf Creek yet has he?


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Wolf Creek is definitely worth watching beofre your come! Excellent Aussie travelogue!

The Castle would also help you understand the local culture.

On a serious note, millions of tourists come here every year.

Sharks and crocodiles only get a vey few. I don't think snakes or spiders have taken anybody out for months. ALthough the box jelly fish attacks are so common, I don't think the media bothers reporting on them anymore - does anybody know?

Pretty sure the blue-ringed octopus, stone fish and cone shell attacks are down due to global warming

Yeah, I know I sound like a worry-wort, but Like I said 35 years in an industry that was always importing from UK, Germany or USA and you'd build a relationship with someone in your daily communications. Then they'd talk about their dream holiday they'd planned and how they'd found a place to rent them a campervan and they were going to drive to all these exotic places in next to no time.

It alway, always, always ended badly!

the only ones that didn't are the ones who onlyplanned to see a small portion and then return.

Just my $0.02

But seriously, watch Wolf Creek!

And The Cars That Ate Paris - another essential for anyone planning a road trip.

Chopper, Death in Brunswick, The Interview, Rogue, the original Saw, Lake Mungo, The Reef, Snowtown are all highly recommended for the traveller about to head to Australia for the first time!


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

RegF said:


> Although the box jelly fish attacks are so common, I don't think the media bothers reporting on them anymore - does anybody know?


The local "paper" does. My boss' kid got stung by one a few months back and made it onto page 5 of the funnies as he was out with "stingers" the junior surf life savers


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

MoreCowdog said:


> What's involved with bringing watches into the country? Is it prohibitive to ship and pay import duties?


From the Department of Immigration and Border Protection website: "Most personal items such as new clothing, footwear, and articles for personal hygiene and grooming (excluding fur and perfume concentrates) may be brought into Australia in your accompanied baggage, free from duty and tax. Personal goods are free from duty and tax if they are owned and used by you overseas for 12 months or more, or imported temporarily (a security may be required by the Department)". Therefore, the watch on your wrist and any others you have owned before coming and intend to take out with you when you leave are duty free. I regularly travel with three watches (one on me and two in a travel case in my carry on luggage) and have never had an issue.

You can bring in as many other goods as you want (including watches for sale), but if the combined value is over the duty free limit, you will need to pay Goods and Services Tax (GST) of 10%, and possibly additional duty, on the full amount (that is, no concession is made for the limit). The limits are AU$900 for travellers over 18 and AU$450 for those under 18, and the allowance can be combined (a couple and two children would have an allowance of AU$2700). There are different rules for commercial goods, and you might be considered to be carrying commercial quantities if you brought in a stash of watches, especially if they included boxes and papers which you wouldn't ordinarily travel with; however, like all regulations, there are grey areas, and the chances of goods being detected vary - but there are also penalties for false Customs declarations, so you would want to consider your options. PM me if you would like to discuss specifics.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

RegF said:


> I've never seen a platypus in the wild, nor know anyone who has, so I'd think in the limited time that you have that your best bet is to go to a wildlife sanctuary or zoo for that.


Well say hi to me... LOL! As a young fella I spent a lot of time in the Yarra valley fishing and shooting and have seen them on numerous occasions! But yes you are right, without access to private property, the chance of seeing one in the wild is probably zero...

Ita


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Ita said:


> Well say hi to me... LOL! As a young fella I spent a lot of time in the Yarra valley fishing and shooting and have seen them on numerous occasions!


Well, blow me down!

Do you have any piccies?



Ita said:


> But yes you are right, without access to private property, the chance of seeing one in the wild is probably zero...
> 
> Ita


Most of the tourist-accessible spots that are rumoured to have had a sighting are so full of tourists, that even if there was a burrow in the area, it ain't gunna show up for the crowd and pose for photos - damn things never have ANYWHERE that we've been!

'cept Taronga Zoo.

Almost forgot to mention "Crocodile Dundee" - practically a documentary ;-)


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

arcadelt said:


> The limits are AU$900 for travellers over 18


Bloody Guv'ment!

Who'd want to travel with a $900 watch?

And only _one_ watch?

Bloody ridiculous!

I reckon you should cancel the whole trip- What's the point is you're going to have to wear some cheap watch for 6 weeks?

Or worse still, blow all your spending money paying Aussie prices to get a decent travelling collection while you are here and have to post all thos eheavy watch boxes home to your self so as not to clutter up your camper van?

But still, watch Wolf Creek


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

RegF said:


> Bloody Guv'ment!
> 
> Who'd want to travel with a $900 watch?
> 
> ...


That's not what it says. If he owned a $30K Patek he could wear that in and out without any problems or any cost. If he wants to bring in a $30K Patek to sell to some punter on WUS, that is a different story.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

RegF said:


> Well, blow me down!
> 
> Do you have any piccies? ;-)


LOL are you kidding? I'm talking the 70's and the Fujica 35mm only came out of the backpack once I'd shot or hooked something... So lotsa pics of pigs, deer, bunnies, roos, foxes etc...

Ita


----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)

You guys are amazingly helpful, I really do appreciate all the help. The interjection of reality is most helpful. I may wind up simply driving from Sydney to Melbourne and calling it good with my desire to see some of the country by auto, etc. I can fly elsewhere, or even take the Ghan if I want to visit Alice Springs (which possibly even sounds dubious given how hot it will be). 

So for now, I am planning on spending some time in Sydney, going down to Melbourne (and Tasmania), possibly Adelaide and Alice Springs on train, back to Sydney, and possibly up to somewhere up on the Great Barrier reef. I will have 4 weeks, possibly a week or two longer. I would only plan on driving between Sydney and Melbourne. That was I could stop along the way and see some stuff on my own, and relatively it's not that far.

I ordered a wildlife guide from Amazon.com which should be helpful as far as getting some more realistic info on seeing various critters.

Now reading "In a Sunburned Country" which has been an entertaining read, and also somewhat useful as getting similar perspective on just how far apart things are, and at some times, uninteresting.

I will endeavor to watch the fine cultural film selections you all have recommended. So far, I have listened a good deal of the music of your people, including Midnight Oil, AC/DC, Crowded House, Courtney Barnett, and INXS to name a few.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

MoreCowdog said:


> I can fly elsewhere, or even take the Ghan if I want to visit Alice Springs (which possibly even sounds dubious given how hot it will be).


@MoreCowdog, please don't get too concerned about the heat. It's bearable, there is over-airconditioning in almost every public building and pubs with cold beer everywhere. Alice Springs, Uluru and Kata Tjuta are amazing experiences, and worlds away from what you will see driving the four-lane highway from Sydney to Melbourne. If you can afford it, the Ayres Rock Resort is quite nice for somewhere so far away from 'civilisation'.

By the way, if you do drive the Hume highway to Melbourne, please stop by Canberra. Our National Capital gets a bad rap from many Australians (especially those that have never visited), but the 'bush capital' has a lot to offer as a tourist attraction.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Definitely watch Wolf Creek - it'll cure you of any desire for outback travelling  Look up 100 Bloody Acres too, it's a cracker and has more laughs. 
If you'd like to do a driving trip, Tasmania is perfect. The topography and general landscape varies so much more in shorter distances than anywhere else. Practically none of our roads are straight and you can go from the coast to alpine regions in an hour. A week driving around Tasmania is perfect (10 days would be better but you can see a lot here in a week).


Via the interweb from a land downunder


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

MoreCowdog said:


> You guys are amazingly helpful, I really do appreciate all the help. The interjection of reality is most helpful. I may wind up simply driving from Sydney to Melbourne and calling it good with my desire to see some of the country by auto, etc. I can fly elsewhere, or even take the Ghan if I want to visit Alice Springs (which possibly even sounds dubious given how hot it will be).
> 
> So for now, I am planning on spending some time in Sydney, going down to Melbourne (and Tasmania), possibly Adelaide and Alice Springs on train, back to Sydney, and possibly up to somewhere up on the Great Barrier reef. I will have 4 weeks, possibly a week or two longer. I would only plan on driving between Sydney and Melbourne. That was I could stop along the way and see some stuff on my own, and relatively it's not that far.
> 
> ...


Not sure how much you've done but just as a heads up Australia is a BIG country in terms of land mass. To give you an idea:


we are not too much smaller than the continental US,
there's two states bigger than Alaska, and
 five states bigger than Texas.

It's something to bare in mind when planning travel around Australia. We may be an island but it's a big island.

4 weeks to do all of that is quite a lot to fit in, especially with how you want to do it. Depending on which way you drive Sydney to Melbourne is about 800-900 kms and allow 10-12 hours (for the quick way, but it's also quite a boring drive). The scenic costal drive to Melbourne is great but it is best done as an over it trip.

As for Tasmania, what do you like? If you love untouched wilderness Tassie is stunning! It's not that visited by Australians but it's my favourite place in Australia (I love the outdoors)


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Much as I love canberra & have friends who live there, I'd also second the vote that driving the Hume from Sydney to Melbourne sort of acroos the inland corner of the south est of the continent is full of boring stuff. 

There's some variation at each end and the road would be more like what you are used to -4 lanes of well maintained highway, much of it divided - and there are more towns, but there would be around 600ish kms that is pretty much nothing but flar sparsely grassed sheep paddocks

The coast road is less well maintained, is mostly only 2 lanes of undivided bitumen but is reasonably well maintained and much more interesting as both a road and as scenery to see

Canberra can be gotten to from Sydney in a 3 hour dive and you could do the major touristy things in a busy weekend - calm down Canberrans! yes, you could spend longer, but he's planning the chocolate box-holiday - just the highlights

A week in Tas is also a seconded vote!

Also flying to Uluru and staying at the resort is also not an impossible idea - I've done as posted above - its just not the most comfortable time of year to go, but as long as you are not driving then its worth considering because it is spectacular and like nowhere else on the planet

In similar vane the Great Barrier Reef trip at that time of year - I'd leave it flexible and if the weather isn't looking too bad when you are here , then go for it as a flight up, just being warned that the tropics in wet season can change its mind about the weather very quickly.

Well done on the music research!

If you want to blend in musically, then ther's gotta be Barnsey in that list - Jimmy Barnes

Also Kate Cebrano, Divinyls, Jet, Silverchair, Easybeats, Hoodoo Gurus, Powderfinger, Rose Tattoo, Men atWork ( one song), Hunters & Collectors, Skyhooks, Mental As Anything, Nick Cave, You Am I, Spiderbait, Baby Animals, Regurgitator, Yothu Yindi, to name just a few that fit on the screen in one line for an eclectic mix of sounds.

.. and Wolf Creek ;-)


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Has anyone mentioned The Castle yet? I always put that at the top of the list for must-watch Australian films for tourists


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

RegF said:


> Much as I love canberra & have friends who live there, I'd also second the vote that driving the Hume from Sydney to Melbourne sort of acroos the inland corner of the south est of the continent is full of boring stuff.
> 
> Canberra can be gotten to from Sydney in a 3 hour dive and you could do the major touristy things in a busy weekend - calm down Canberrans! yes, you could spend longer, but he's planning the chocolate box-holiday - just the highlights


Yep, this is correct!

If you really want you could do Canberra in a day; it's just a lot of driving. Canberra is really nice, there's loads of good cafes, bars and restaurants around. To make the most of Canberra though you need to know locals becuase there is a BIG difference. Sydney and to a lesser extent Melbourne, you won't miss much if you don't know locals.



RegF said:


> If you want to blend in musically, then ther's gotta be Barnsey in that list - Jimmy Barnes
> 
> Also Kate Cebrano, Divinyls, Jet, Silverchair, Easybeats, Hoodoo Gurus, Powderfinger, Rose Tattoo, Men atWork ( one song), Hunters & Collectors, Skyhooks, Mental As Anything, Nick Cave, You Am I, Spiderbait, Baby Animals, Regurgitator, Yothu Yindi, to name just a few that fit on the screen in one line for an eclectic mix of sounds.
> 
> .. and Wolf Creek ;-)


The one band missing off that list, which in my books trumps everything on that list, is the Living End.

And yes, very much so on the one song part of Men at Work.


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Covenant said:


> Has anyone mentioned The Castle yet? I always put that at the top of the list for must-watch Australian films for tourists


Yup, back on page 68, in my rant (well, one of them)


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yep, this is correct!
> 
> If you really want you could do Canberra in a day; it's just a lot of driving. Canberra is really nice, there's loads of good cafes, bars and restaurants around. To make the most of Canberra though you need to know locals becuase there is a BIG difference. Sydney and to a lesser extent Melbourne, you won't miss much if you don't know locals.


Well, the big, touristy things are hard to miss, parliament House, Gallery, carillion, War Memorial, Library, High Court, Museum. The subtitles need a local's knowledge or a good tour guide book, like Lonely Planet



Gunnar_917 said:


> The one band missing off that list, which in my books trumps everything on that list, is the Living End.


D'Oh! How could I have forgotten them!


----------



## Watch Thoughts (May 5, 2016)

Hi all (pre-election)

Anyone know of something local that is like 
Long Island Watches?
I've ordered a few things from them - they're very good, 
excellent range, but I'd like things quicker! 

Cheers from Sydney

Neill


----------



## Sleeken (Dec 19, 2015)

Watch Thoughts said:


> Hi all (pre-election)
> 
> Anyone know of something local that is like
> Long Island Watches?
> ...


I'm not aware of anything Australian based sites like Long Island Watch, the closest thing I can think of would be Creation Watches from Singapore, although it stocks fairly different brands aside from Seiko/Orient. I just stumbled across "Watch Partners" who say they are the Aussie AD for brands like Deep Blue and Junkers so there's that.


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Watch Thoughts said:


> Hi all (pre-election)
> 
> Anyone know of something local that is like
> Long Island Watches?
> ...


There's watchpartners.com.au, but its a very different range.

They are in Melbourne, so shipping is prompt, after the usual handling times.

Prices are nowhere near as good as O/S though.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

The funniest Australian movie, in my humble opinion.



Covenant said:


> Has anyone mentioned The Castle yet? I always put that at the top of the list for must-watch Australian films for tourists


----------



## Watch Thoughts (May 5, 2016)

Sleeken said:


> I'm not aware of anything Australian based sites like Long Island Watch, the closest thing I can think of would be Creation Watches from Singapore, although it stocks fairly different brands aside from Seiko/Orient. I just stumbled across "Watch Partners" who say they are the Aussie AD for brands like Deep Blue and Junkers so there's that.


Thanks I'll look into those. 
N


----------



## Watch Thoughts (May 5, 2016)

RegF said:


> There's watchpartners.com.au, but its a very different range.
> 
> They are in Melbourne, so shipping is prompt, after the usual handling times.
> 
> Prices are nowhere near as good as O/S though.


Yes they seem to be very expensive!
N


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

For anyone interested in the 'best value' Swiss tourbillion, the TAG Heuer Heuer-02T is now seemingly available with local RRP starting at $20,450: CARRERA Calibre HEUER 02 T - COSC - ChronographBlack Titanium & Titanium Lugs45mm Skeleton Alligator skin bracelet | TAG Heuer.


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Orange_GT3 said:


> For anyone interested in the 'best value' Swiss tourbillion, the TAG Heuer Heuer-02T is now seemingly available with local RRP starting at $20,450: CARRERA Calibre HEUER 02 T â€" COSC â€" ChronographBlack Titanium & Titanium Lugs45mm Skeleton Alligator skin bracelet | TAG Heuer.


or just under $17 from Germany from the online list of traders and dealers


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

RegF said:


> or just under $17 from Germany from the online list of traders and dealers


Which would be nearly $19k by the time you cough up for GST and import charges.

Anyway, I wasn't saying is wasn't available for less elsewhere, I was merely pointing out the Australian RRP.


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Which would be nearly $19k by the time you cough up for GST and import charges.
> 
> Anyway, I wasn't saying is wasn't available for less elsewhere, I was merely pointing out the Australian RRP.


Ditto - wasn't suggesting or condoning, just posting what it was listed for O/S ( in AUD)

So, its pretty close, which isn't usually the case

If you after it from a dealer, rather than a TAG boutique, it might even be haggle-able


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

RegF said:


> Ditto - wasn't suggesting or condoning, just posting what it was listed for O/S ( in AUD)
> 
> *So, its pretty close, which isn't usually the case*
> 
> If you after it from a dealer, rather than a TAG boutique, it might even be haggle-able


I suspect that is the impact of JCB's policy on pricing. Not only bringing prices down but equalising them the world over.


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

RegF said:


> Ditto - wasn't suggesting or condoning, just posting what it was listed for O/S ( in AUD)
> 
> So, its pretty close, which isn't usually the case
> 
> If you after it from a dealer, rather than a TAG boutique, it might even be haggle-able


I have a sneaking suspicion that it would be haggle-able at the boutique as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm not a regular Financial Review reader but there is a nice insert magazine called "watch " within today's publication.

50 pages of watch stuff. Sure there are a bunch of ads and watch company guff but there is a couple of nice articles also. An example is an interview with Max Schweizer, a watchmaker based in Sydney. He comes with great credentials. As a young man he learnt his trade with Eterna, then Rolex in Geneva before being tasked to set up Rolex service centres around the world. He settled in Sydney in 1983 and talks about servicing, parts and his son taking on the business.










The watchmaker who refuses to retire

Regards,


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Been to Max many times for minor stuff. Never realised the young guy was his son. Sounds like Max is retiring soon.



James A said:


> I'm not a regular Financial Review reader but there is a nice insert magazine called "watch " within today's publication.
> 
> 50 pages of watch stuff. Sure there are a bunch of ads and watch company guff but there is a couple of nice articles also. An example is an interview with Max Schweizer, a watchmaker based in Sydney. He comes with great credentials. As a young man he learnt his trade with Eterna, then Rolex in Geneva before being tasked to set up Rolex service centres around the world. He settled in Sydney in 1983 and talks about servicing, parts and his son taking on the business.
> 
> ...


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

I've had my watch regulated by his son before, at the time I didn't know that was his son until I read this article


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Got a copy of said magazine, yet to read it though


----------



## redmosquito13 (Jul 16, 2013)

Looks likely I will be spending a few days in the Apple Isle around late September this year. Has anyone got any "WIS - approved" shops to check out whilst I'm there? Thinking new or used TAG, Omega etc.


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

I've got my copy as well. Will enjoy flicking through it over the weekend. Bani's recap of Baselworld looks mighty fine.
Though as for the drop in Swiss watch exports that is mentioned in the AFR's watch mag, I'm in vehement agreement with what Nick Hacko has said in one of his recent emails out to mailing list subscribers. The major Swiss brands aren't doing themselves any favours by restricting sales to boutiques and also by restricting parts sales to independent watchmakers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

The online version of the mag was interactive and pretty good.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Any of you guys from QLD been to define watches in bulimba? I am taking a trip to QLD soon and while I am 99% certain I will be buying either a sinn ezm9 or T1 from define. I thought I would ask if there are any decent boutiques around the bulimba area I could check out while I am there? Basically canberra has nothing so I wouldn't mind the opportunity to see some other watches while I am there.


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

eblackmo said:


> Any of you guys from QLD been to define watches in bulimba? I am taking a trip to QLD soon and while I am 99% certain I will be buying either a sinn ezm9 or T1 from define. I thought I would ask if there are any decent boutiques around the bulimba area I could check out while I am there? Basically canberra has nothing so I wouldn't mind the opportunity to see some other watches while I am there.


Don't think there are any other watch places in Bulimba apart from Define. For others, Brissie CBD is the place to visit (and the watch shops in the CBD are very close to each other).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

redmosquito13 said:


> Looks likely I will be spending a few days in the Apple Isle around late September this year. Has anyone got any "WIS - approved" shops to check out whilst I'm there? Thinking new or used TAG, Omega etc.


Hobart is a wasteland for WIS. You won't find a store selling anything more sophisticated than a few quartz Seikos. No Tag, not even Tissot.
There was a second hand watch dealer called Hobart Town Antique jewellery (hobarttown.com) that has a nice range of vintage watches (a lot of omegas), but they're not cheap. The guy is friendly and always up for a chat.

Via the interweb from a land downunder


----------



## LeftRightLeft (Jan 5, 2011)

Saw a green Rolex hulk and sub date at my local dealer.. PM me if you want to know where.


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

I am going to order a DJ36mm from an AD in Sydney but not sure which one should I order from, Hourglass? LK boutique? Swiss concept? Had good service from the sales assistant from all of those stores. 7% discount is the best they can do for Hourglass and LK boutique, being a family owned business I heard that Swiss concept can offer better? Can someone from Sydney chip in on this?
Thanks


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

bmfang said:


> Don't think there are any other watch places in Bulimba apart from Define. For others, Brissie CBD is the place to visit (and the watch shops in the CBD are very close to each other).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alright. Cheers. I will have to check them out.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

dr3ws said:


> I am going to order a DJ36mm from an AD in Sydney but not sure which one should I order from, Hourglass? LK boutique? Swiss concept? Had good service from the sales assistant from all of those stores. 7% discount is the best they can do for Hourglass and LK boutique, being a family owned business I heard that Swiss concept can offer better? Can someone from Sydney chip in on this?
> Thanks


You can also try J Farren Price


----------



## Wonga (Jul 29, 2012)

eblackmo said:


> Any of you guys from QLD been to define watches in bulimba? I am taking a trip to QLD soon and while I am 99% certain I will be buying either a sinn ezm9 or T1 from define. I thought I would ask if there are any decent boutiques around the bulimba area I could check out while I am there? Basically canberra has nothing so I wouldn't mind the opportunity to see some other watches while I am there.


Definitely check out Define in Bulimba, they are great there and really know their stuff when it comes to the watches they stock.

Otherwise like has been said head to the Brisbane CBD and have a look at the Omega boutique attached to Hardy Brothers Jewellers and across the road from them are Langford's who stock Rolex and Tudor.

The Tag Heuer boutique is around the corner and a few doors down are Hourglass who have a higher end selection of brands. In the same area are the Montblanc and Cartier boutiques who have a few watches as well.

In the Brisbane Arcade building is where you'll find Vintage Watch Co with a good selection of pre owned and vintage pieces but they are also AD's for Oris, Meistersinger, Grand Seiko, Bremont and a few others.

If you feel like venturing over the river from the CBD to Wooloongabba there is Harrington and Co which is an antique store but with plenty of vintage and prepared watches as well.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Wonga said:


> Definitely check out Define in Bulimba, they are great there and really know their stuff when it comes to the watches they stock.
> 
> Otherwise like has been said head to the Brisbane CBD and have a look at the Omega boutique attached to Hardy Brothers Jewellers and across the road from them are Langford's who stock Rolex and Tudor.
> 
> ...


Cheers Wonga. It looks I will be heading into the CBD as well.


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

The Wallace Bishop's at MacArthur Central and in the Queen St Mall next to Hungry Jacks are also available if you are looking for brands like Ball (both stores) and Grand Seiko (Queen St Mall store only). GS is also available at Vintage Watch Co too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

bmfang said:


> The Wallace Bishop's at MacArthur Central and in the Queen St Mall next to Hungry Jacks are also available if you are looking for brands like Ball (both stores) and Grand Seiko (Queen St Mall store only). GS is also available at Vintage Watch Co too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah. I would definitely be interested in seeing some grand seikos. Cheers. Lots to see should be good.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

+1 for Define. Some think their prices are OTT. But it's worth a visit. I visited, admitted i was just tyre-kicking this time around, and they were happy to show me lots of great watches. I was thrilled to see a few legends in the flesh (in Australia !), like Hentschels and the Habring2 dead-beat seconds. Both people in there spoke to me at different times. It's clear they sing from the same hymn book - almost word for word - but it's generally interesting info. Nice people.


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

Wonga said:


> Definitely check out Define in Bulimba, they are great there and really know their stuff when it comes to the watches they stock.
> 
> Otherwise like has been said head to the Brisbane CBD and have a look at the Omega boutique attached to Hardy Brothers Jewellers and across the road from them are Langford's who stock Rolex and Tudor.
> 
> ...


If only I had the cash spare, I would've picked up something from Montblanc this past week (something dressier than my diver NEDU). They were 30% off last week. The supervisor there (Natalie) was happy enough to give me a copy of their current watch catalogue though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wonga (Jul 29, 2012)

bmfang said:


> If only I had the cash spare, I would've picked up something from Montblanc this past week (something dressier than my diver NEDU). They were 30% off last week. The supervisor there (Natalie) was happy enough to give me a copy of their current watch catalogue though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably a good thing I was away last week in Sydney then. At 30% off there must have been some good bargains.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

bmfang said:


> Don't think there are any other watch places in Bulimba apart from Define. For others, Brissie CBD is the place to visit (and the watch shops in the CBD are very close to each other).


Correct, there are no other watch shops in Bulimba.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Time On My Hands said:


> +1 for Define. Some think their prices are OTT. But it's worth a visit. I visited, admitted i was just tyre-kicking this time around, and they were happy to show me lots of great watches. I was thrilled to see a few legends in the flesh (in Australia !), like Hentschels and the Habring2 dead-beat seconds. Both people in there spoke to me at different times. It's clear they sing from the same hymn book - almost word for word - but it's generally interesting info. Nice people.


My plan in is to purchase a sinn and they are the only AD in aus.  I am keen to have a look at armin strom too I want to see what a 150,000$+ watch looks like in the flesh. I am planning on wearing australian flag boardies, thongs and a bintang singlet I wonder if they will let me in the door? On a serious note apparently define have done a collaboration with benzinger and habring2 on some 5 minute repeaters. I want to see those too. I am really looking forward to this trip now. Canberra has nothing. Unless you are a politician getting free rolexes from chinese tycoons. You have to go interstate. Or grey market.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Try living in Hobart where a Seiko 5 is the pinnacle of horology. 


Via the interweb from a land downunder


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> My plan in is to purchase a sinn and they are the only AD in aus.  I am keen to have a look at armin strom too I want to see what a 150,000$+ watch looks like in the flesh. I am planning on wearing australian flag boardies, thongs and a bintang singlet I wonder if they will let me in the door? On a serious note apparently define have done a collaboration with benzinger and habring2 on some 5 minute repeaters. I want to see those too. I am really looking forward to this trip now. Canberra has nothing. Unless you are a politician getting free rolexes from chinese tycoons. You have to go interstate. Or grey market.


Sydney is only 2.5 hrs away


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

dr3ws said:


> Sydney is only 2.5 hrs away


This is true and if I wasn't intent on buying a sinn I would be going to sydney or maybe melbourne. There are only a handful of direct flights daily from canberra to brisbane and back again. The majority of flights go via sydney or melbourne. I had to book with two different airlines. Such a pain. Such a first world problem  but worth it in the end.


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

Vintage Watch Co Brissie has (still, I think) a second hand Sinn Flieger UTC Chrono from memory. The price is very tempting and I sure as hell wish that it had been around back in Feb this year when I was picking my 5th wedding anniversary present!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

eblackmo said:


> ... Canberra has nothing. Unless you are a politician getting free rolexes from chinese tycoons...


Ah yes. And when you're caught, it's oh, we assumed the billionaire was giving us _fake_ Rolexes. We like wearing fakes. Yes, that's it.

Jerks.


----------



## zwjk (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey gents

Where is the safest place in the Sydney CBD to complete a watch transaction?


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

zwjk said:


> Hey gents
> 
> Where is the safest place in the Sydney CBD to complete a watch transaction?


A police station?


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

zwjk said:


> Hey gents
> 
> Where is the safest place in the Sydney CBD to complete a watch transaction?


Is the Bourbon and Beefsteak still open?

Ita


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

zwjk said:


> Hey gents
> 
> Where is the safest place in the Sydney CBD to complete a watch transaction?


I'd suggest the foyer or bar of one of the better hotels.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Ita said:


> Is the Bourbon and Beefsteak still open?
> 
> Ita


No. It changed its name years ago then shut. Not sure if it is still open.

Back ck in the day that would have been a great place to safely exchange a watch


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi guys,
Any suggestions for a competent watch-maker who could service/regulate my Speedmaster date in the South-East of Melbourne?
It's starting to run a bit slower than I'd like. (About 20s/day).
The Omega boutique in Chadstone want $950 for a complete service, and I'm not sure if that's reasonable, or whether an independent will be more realistic.


So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Hi guys,
> Any suggestions for a competent watch-maker who could service/regulate my Speedmaster date in the South-East of Melbourne?
> It's starting to run a bit slower than I'd like. (About 20s/day).
> The Omega boutique in Chadstone want $950 for a complete service, and I'm not sure if that's reasonable, or whether an independent will be more realistic.
> ...


I think a service from Michael Presser is about $500

Michael Presser | Master Watchmaker and Restoration | Vintage Antique Watch Repairs Service | Swiss Made Watches | Melbourne Sydney Australia | Precision TimingPrecision Timing

Ita


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't know, maybe that includes case polishing etc too. 
There is an Omega certified independent near me. I asked what servicing a vintage Speedmaster would cost and he said about $300 plus parts if necessary. 


Via the interweb from a land downunder


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Hi guys,
> Any suggestions for a competent watch-maker who could service/regulate my Speedmaster date in the South-East of Melbourne?
> It's starting to run a bit slower than I'd like. (About 20s/day).
> The Omega boutique in Chadstone want $950 for a complete service, and I'm not sure if that's reasonable, or whether an independent will be more realistic.
> ...


Not in the south east but try A Watch In Time in Heathmont or Migitech in the CBD.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

tritto said:


> I don't know, maybe that includes case polishing etc too.
> There is an Omega certified independent near me. I asked what servicing a vintage Speedmaster would cost and he said about $300 plus parts if necessary.
> 
> Via the interweb from a land downunder


Thanks for the suggestions guys.
I'll look into Michael Presser.
Heathmont is a fair trip from me.
Tritto - Even though mine doesn't qualify as vintage, (about 12 yo), $300 + parts sounds cheap?
Are you able to provide his contact details?

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys.
> I'll look into Michael Presser.
> Heathmont is a fair trip from me.
> Tritto - Even though mine doesn't qualify as vintage, (about 12 yo), $300 + parts sounds cheap?
> ...


Here he is. In Hobart, so I was mostly quoting for price comparison purposes. 
http://www.watchandclockrepairs.net
I've not personally used him, just spoken to him when I was asking about a replacement link for a broken Omega bracelet I came across.

Via the interweb from a land downunder


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Has anyone had a watch re-lumed in Sydney? Any recommendations on where to go? 

Cheers
Erks


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Erks said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone had a watch re-lumed in Sydney? Any recommendations on where to go?
> 
> ...


What sort of watch? I've had a really good experience with Adrian at vintagetimeaustralia (google it) in Adelaide (a lot of his business is conducted by post). He did a fantastic job on my Seiko 6105 - a particularly difficult watch to relume well. 









Via the interweb from a land downunder


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

@tritto thanks for your reply. I'll check out vintagetimeaustralia.
I've got a Seiko srp709, looking at getting the numerals lumed 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't know @erks, I'd leave as is. Reluming numerals so that they look original would be bloody tricky I imagine. 


Via the interweb from a land downunder


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

I was hoping a professional would be able to do a decent job. But only way to find out is to ask I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

tritto said:


> What sort of watch? I've had a really good experience with Adrian at vintagetimeaustralia (google it) in Adelaide (a lot of his business is conducted by post). He did a fantastic job on my Seiko 6105 - a particularly difficult watch to relume well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Didn't know there was anyone in Australia that could do re-lume. I have the same 6105 with a bad lume job I'd like to fix up.

Does he also do vintage lume like where service hands don't match the dial patina?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi @cpl. 
In this case I had both the dial and hands relumed. He did what he refers to as a 'biscuit lume' it's slightly darker than your new fresh lume and looks better on a vintage watch in my opinion. It goes darker when the light isn't so bright. Here's another shot. 








Very flat too, and not glossy like some poor 6105 lume jobs. Bloody hard to tell from original - except that most go green mouldy instead of the biscuit colour. 
He has also done another job for me where he matched a green lume colour I was looking for. I'd get in touch and see what he thinks.

Via the interweb from a land downunder


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Those 6105s are really cool


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Erks said:


> @tritto thanks for your reply. I'll check out vintagetimeaustralia.
> I've got a Seiko srp709, looking at getting the numerals lumed
> 
> 
> ...


That's lovely!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Looks like I'll be sending 2 watches to an independent.
The price gouging from Swatch just went OTT.
Omega/Swatch group servicing. Am I getting ripped-off
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=3541210&share_fid=13788&share_type=t

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## rockroyalty (Apr 9, 2013)

G'day mates... any Brisbanites on here?


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

rockroyalty said:


> G'day mates... any Brisbanites on here?


Gotta respect Brisbane rock royalty. Were you in the Saints?


----------



## rockroyalty (Apr 9, 2013)

Time On My Hands said:


> Gotta respect Brisbane rock royalty. Were you in the Saints?


as in St.Lucia?


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Uhh no. I guess I got too excited about your handle. Unless you were in the Riptides or The Go-Betweens (no, not the nearly perfectly-named bridge).


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Ita said:


> Is the Bourbon and Beefsteak still open?
> 
> Ita


Hi mate, it shut for a long time but now its reopen, you can get a good feed there too, i was only there a few weeks ago, not sure if its still under the B&B name but it looks the same, you can sit down on the street outside or inside.

Just a heads up to fellow aussie WUSers, not sure if its been mentioned in here but Seiko has opened its first Australian store in Sydney on the lower level of the QVB at town hall for anybody interested.









cheers


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

rockroyalty said:


> G'day mates... any Brisbanites on here?


Just look for the people with two heads in their avatar


----------



## rockroyalty (Apr 9, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Just look for the people with two heads in their avatar


hahahahahahahha... well played


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Just a heads up to fellow aussie WUSers, not sure if its been mentioned in here but Seiko has opened its first Australian store in Sydney on the lower level of the QVB at town hall for anybody interested.
> 
> cheers


Yup, got posted, reviewed and visited by several folks several montha go and several pages back


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

RegF said:


> Yup, got posted, reviewed and visited by several folks several montha go and several pages back


Cheers, I'm late on the news, only found out this week, better late than never ha


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Cheers, I'm late on the news, only found out this week, better late than never ha


No worries, with nearly Eighty (80) -ish pages of back-story to plogh through, Its pretty understandable.

When last I was there, there was one new but enthusiastic guy , a very knowledgable young bloke and a senior watchmaker, as long as they weren't busy, they were all happy to chat and look at and handle stuff, look at what I was wearing etc, etc, in the best traditions of good dealers everywhere.

It's a great refuge from the shoe,handbag and clothes shops in the vicinty and adjacent levels ;-)


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Next time I'm in Sydney I'm going to have to look it up. I'm sure I can persuade the wife we're really in the building to look at shoes. 


Via the interweb from a land downunder


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah!

Shoe shopping in Sydney with the wife.

So much win for everybody. 



tritto said:


> Next time I'm in Sydney I'm going to have to look it up. I'm sure I can persuade the wife we're really in the building to look at shoes.
> 
> Via the interweb from a land downunder


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

tritto said:


> Next time I'm in Sydney I'm going to have to look it up. I'm sure I can persuade the wife we're really in the building to look at shoes.
> 
> Via the interweb from a land downunder


Just drop your wife off at the Victoria secret store opposite, that'll buy you a fair amount of time.
That's always my game plan with my wife haha
Win win for all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

*Watch Refinishing*

Hi All

Has anyone had a restoration or refinish done by the Watch Collector Co. who are located in Melbourne and Sydney. Based on the examples on their website their work looks very good, and I vaguely recall an endorsement sometime ago here on WUS; however, I'd be interested in getting some personal feedback, good or bad, from anyone who has used them for this service.

Cheers


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

If you're in Sydney the Maritime Museum has an exhibition "Ships, Clocks and Stars: The Quest For Longitude" until October 30th, 2016.

I'm planning a visit this weekend. It's an exhibition from England, so I expect to see Harrison clocks, and/or working replicas. I have no love for ships, but I like the genius behind the evolution of machines, and have great respect for navigation skills pre-satellite.

If you see someone trying to sneak a wrist picture in front an old maritime clock, step up with a code word "whats on your wrist?". It's bound to be one of us. (Best not to say "What Are You Wearing?" to an unwitting stranger).


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: Watch Refinishing*



arcadelt said:


> Hi All
> 
> Has anyone had a restoration or refinish done by the Watch Collector Co. who are located in Melbourne and Sydney. Based on the examples on their website their work looks very good, and I vaguely recall an endorsement sometime ago here on WUS; however, I'd be interested in getting some personal feedback, good or bad, from anyone who has used them for this service.
> 
> Cheers


So no one has used them?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Browsing in the city of Melbourne this afternoon while waiting for an appointment and came across a small watch repair/Jeweller that looked like they had some vintage pieces for sale.
When I went in to have a look, a Tag Carrera 1887, and a Brietling Navitimer stood out immediately as fakes. And really bad ones at that.
I'm a bit stunned as I've never seen this in Melbourne before.
Is this a police matter or should I report to another body?



So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Exclusive to the Syd Seiko Boutique on pre order, the Wallabies ARU special edition Seiko SUN047P1, its the same watch the players are given for MOTM awards, seiko has just extended its deal with the Wallabies for another 2 years.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Browsing in the city of Melbourne this afternoon while waiting for an appointment and came across a small watch repair/Jeweller that looked like they had some vintage pieces for sale.
> When I went in to have a look, a Tag Carrera 1887, and a Brietling Navitimer stood out immediately as fakes. And really bad ones at that.
> I'm a bit stunned as I've never seen this in Melbourne before.
> Is this a police matter or should I report to another body?


I don't think the Police will be interested as this is a crime that would be low down on their priority list. The more appropriate authority might be the Victorian consumer affairs office or office of fair trading. However, you'll need to provide them with sufficient evidence to investigate and that would include a justification why you think the items are fake - I'd suggest going back and getting a photo or two so that you can show them fake vs real.

You also need to consider that the store might have been duped by a customer who sold it to them, so the culpability might be difficult to pin down.


----------



## GeeAus (Jul 4, 2014)

Nice catch Cobia! I am a Wallabies supporter and wonder if the watch should be worth more or less after the way they have been playing recently? May be available at a discount soon?


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Browsing in the city of Melbourne this afternoon while waiting for an appointment and came across a small watch repair/Jeweller that looked like they had some vintage pieces for sale.
> When I went in to have a look, a Tag Carrera 1887, and a Brietling Navitimer stood out immediately as fakes. And really bad ones at that.
> I'm a bit stunned as I've never seen this in Melbourne before.
> Is this a police matter or should I report to another body?
> ...


I guess I'd politely inform the staff/manager of you view that the watches are fake, and why. Don't assume they know it themselves. If you come back a few weeks later and see that they're still there and priced as the genuine article then assume they're out to scam someone and pay a visit to consumer affairs.

Via the interweb from a land downunder


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

GeeAus said:


> Nice catch Cobia! I am a Wallabies supporter and wonder if the watch should be worth more or less after the way they have been playing recently? May be available at a discount soon?


Haha, nice one, they should be $100 then the way we've been playing the Blacks!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

tritto said:


> I guess I'd politely inform the staff/manager of you view that the watches are fake, and why. Don't assume they know it themselves. If you come back a few weeks later and see that they're still there and priced as the genuine article then assume they're out to scam someone and pay a visit to consumer affairs.
> 
> Via the interweb from a land downunder


I didn't wait to speak to them as there were a few other customers and I didn't want to waste my time. 
The Breitling was priced at $150 and both were pretty horrible copies with sub-dials in all the wrong places and very poor quality so it would be pretty safe to assume they knew.
Especially given that they pitch themselves as a specialist repairer/restorer of vintage watches. (And did have some genuine older Tags/Omega etc in the window as well at higher price points.



arcadelt said:


> I don't think the Police will be interested as this is a crime that would be low down on their priority list. The more appropriate authority might be the Victorian consumer affairs office or office of fair trading. However, you'll need to provide them with sufficient evidence to investigate and that would include a justification why you think the items are fake - I'd suggest going back and getting a photo or two so that you can show them fake vs real.
> 
> You also need to consider that the store might have been duped by a customer who sold it to them, so the culpability might be difficult to pin down.


Will be hard to take photo's as they are behind glass and it's a small shop. I doubt they will give me permission to do so.

i might just make a few phone calls on Monday and see if Consumer Affairs wants to follow up or not and leave it at that.

Hopefully the authorities can give them a scare or shut them down.

My larger concern is if they are selling fakes, it brings the rest of their business into question.

What does that mean for those who are unsuspecting or unknowing and are dropping off genuine vintage pieces for repair, and what are they doing to them?


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Hmm, if they were selling them for $150 then they were tacitly acknowledging that they were fakes. That would be ok for you and I because we understand that a $150 Breitling is not the real thing, but I guess your average man in the street may not realise. I'd be inclined to give them the benefit of the doubt and think that if you went in and asked about the $150 Breitling in the window they would have told you it was a replica.


Via the interweb from a land downunder


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

tritto said:


> I'd be inclined to give them the benefit of the doubt and think that if you went in and asked about the $150 Breitling in the window they would have told you it was a replica.


True, but still illegal nonetheless.


----------



## GeeAus (Jul 4, 2014)

I agree with Tritto, that is acknowledgement they are fakes. It would be interesting to phone and ask about the $150 Breitling.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Black5 said:


> i might just make a few phone calls on Monday and see if Consumer Affairs wants to follow up or not and leave it at that.
> 
> Hopefully the authorities can give them a scare or shut them down.
> 
> ...


Breitling Australia is far from my favourite company at the moment, but despite that, fakes are not good for the industry, collectors or the man on the street, so I think your plan is a good one.


----------



## GeeAus (Jul 4, 2014)

Breitling would probably be most interested in a $150 Breitling - in case they thought it was one of many. Their number in Sydney is 02 9221 7177


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Watch Refinishing*



arcadelt said:


> True, but still illegal nonetheless.


this ^^^^



tritto said:


> Hmm, if they were selling them for $150 then they were tacitly acknowledging that they were fakes. That would be ok for you and I because we understand that a $150 Breitling is not the real thing, but I guess your average man in the street may not realise. I'd be inclined to give them the benefit of the doubt and think that if you went in and asked about the $150 Breitling in the window they would have told you it was a replica.


Even if they did tell me it was a replica, and even if they told the unsuspecting punter, it's still an offence. (And the way these things looked, it was offensive to good taste and my eyes as well).

On a positive note:

I dropped off my wife's Constellation to Danny at Watch & Clock solutions who replaced the battery, checked the performance of the movement, lubricated it where he thought it needed it, changed the seals, replaced a number of pins and tubes in the bracelet to tighten it up and gave it back to me an hour later ticking away happily.

(And it cost me a lot less than the minimum charge Swatch service would have cost)

Seems like a nice guy too and willing to have a chat about anything from my old Citizen Ana-Digi's, which he has a soft spot for, (as do I), to Rolex's - which he clearly respects and likes working on.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

GeeAus said:


> I agree with Tritto, that is acknowledgement they are fakes. It would be interesting to phone and ask about the $150 Breitling.


03 9670 5353

Go for it..

Tell 'em I sent you. ;-)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

GeeAus said:


> Breitling would probably be most interested in a $150 Breitling - in case they thought it was one of many. Their number in Sydney is 02 9221 7177


Thanks for that.

An additional phone call on Monday won't hurt me.


----------



## GeeAus (Jul 4, 2014)

They will wish they had ten of the $150 Breitlings if we all ring! Maybe one call to Sydney and let them follow up, I have no doubt they would happily be paying for the first solicitors letter. They probably have some experience on the best avenues to deal with fakes, somewhat more than we have.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

I went to the Sydney Maritime Museum, and it felt very special to see Harrison's H1, H2, H3 working, and H4, on loan from London. Sure they are replicas built by some madman, but it is still amazing to see these devices in all their glory. It's really quite something to see these devices that truly had an impact on human history, what with the navigation, solving the longitude problem, the seafaring, the advances in time-keeping, reducing loss of life at sea, the English Colonisation...

The exhibition also includes old compasses, sextants and other obscure brass instruments, even examples of cheap Harrison copies from the day.









For anyone not clued in: In the 1700s, the British already understood latitude but endeavoured to find a way of calculating longitide - imaginary navigation lines on the earth, in equal divisions of 360 degrees, nominally 15 degrees apart. With no landforms in the open ocean, navigators relied on stars, but were determined to get something more accurate and useful during daylight hours.

If they knew the time of their current location, and the time at their place from where they set sail, they could work out longitude. They needed a clock to withstand the rough and tumble of the ocean, and maintain accuracy, to know the "home" time. Time at your current location was derived by the high point of the sun equalling noon. (They already had tools for determining the sun's high point). The best clocks were big "grandfather" style, with a swinging pendulum, and these were useless at sea. Enter John Harrison (and others) and the quest to build an accurate sea-proof, temperature-proof time keeper.

That's not the best explanation, so look it up. Or watch the BBC series "Longitude" on Youtube.

Then go to the museum before the end of October.


----------



## GeeAus (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Watch Refinishing*

Time on my hands, seems like well worth a visit.



Black5 said:


> this ^^^^
> 
> Even if they did tell me it was a replica, and even if they told the unsuspecting punter, it's still an offence. (And the way these things looked, it was offensive to good taste and my eyes as well).
> 
> ...


Black5, I am still laughing about the 'hour later' comment there, pretty impressive service!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Watch Refinishing*



GeeAus said:


> Black5, I am still laughing about the 'hour later' comment there, pretty impressive service!


Yes. 
I was expecting to have to drop it off and pick it next week or later, but he was intrigued when I mentioned that Omega had insisted on a full service and he couldn't wait to start pulling it apart immediately to see why they would suggest such a thing!

I reckon we spent more time chatting about old watches and various movements and comparing them than he took to actually work on it.
(Much to the bemusement of a lady who waited patiently and listened in.)

Worth it for the education and entertainment value alone.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Watch Thoughts (May 5, 2016)

Hi all
Neill from Sydney here. Great to see a healthy Aussie sub-group!
I'm looking forward to a 'Sorrento' that I have on pre-order from the Melbourne Watch Co. Anyone else have one of their pieces?

Cheers

Neill


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi Neill, 

I have a Portsea Heritage that I like a lot - it represents the blue arm of the collection. 

I also got a Parkville for a friend overseas, shipped straight to her, so I never saw it in the flesh, but it's a well-liked piece. 

I hope I'm not a fanboy, but I am enthusiastic about a local business doing what MWC does. Sujain puts a lot of work into his designs and products, and provides excellent service. The Sorrento is eye-catching, though not to my taste. You're sure to have a good experience.

-Greg


----------



## Watch Thoughts (May 5, 2016)

Hi Greg
Yes I was quite pleased to find out about them - sick of sending so much money overseas at times! It's going to be my first diver watch, so I'm looking forward to getting it. I'll have a look at the Portsea Heritage on their website.
N


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi. Any of you Sydney-siders got experience with Zaeger? Are they a GM dealer?


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Watch Thoughts said:


> Hi all
> Neill from Sydney here. Great to see a healthy Aussie sub-group!
> I'm looking forward to a 'Sorrento' that I have on pre-order from the Melbourne Watch Co. Anyone else have one of their pieces?
> 
> ...


I've got a Hawthorn. It's a great watch!

Ita


----------



## shamcat (May 31, 2015)

Hi from Adelaide


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

shamcat said:


> Hi from Adelaide


Hi, welcome back after your insane blackout.

This is for you.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Watch Thoughts said:


> Hi Greg
> Yes I was quite pleased to find out about them - sick of sending so much money overseas at times! It's going to be my first diver watch, so I'm looking forward to getting it. I'll have a look at the Portsea Heritage on their website.
> N


I'm not into divers (I go as far as snorkelling), but the Sorrento certainly got my attention. It lacks minute numerals on the bezel that would be useful if you're diving, but it's an attractive watch. It was interesting reading the threads about it, and all of the considerations Sujain put into the design. Although it might not be your first choice underwater, it meets his design and mission goals very nicely.

If I had the money and inclination, this would be my choice for the diver style. It might be excellent for snorkelling.


----------



## Kookaburra (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello from Perth! Japanese watch fanatic here...


----------



## Watch Thoughts (May 5, 2016)

Time On My Hands said:


> I'm not into divers (I go as far as snorkelling), but the Sorrento certainly got my attention. It lacks minute numerals on the bezel that would be useful if you're diving, but it's an attractive watch. It was interesting reading the threads about it, and all of the considerations Sujain put into the design. Although it might not be your first choice underwater, it meets his design and mission goals very nicely.
> 
> If I had the money and inclination, this would be my choice for the diver style. It might be excellent for snorkelling.


Snorkelling in Fiji next week (long-service leave) - but it's not going to get to me in time. My Seiko Alpinist is 200m water resistant though with a screw-down crown, so I might test that out.

N


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Sydney Swans meet the Western Bulldogs in the 2016 Australian Rules Grand Final this Saturday



















What watch suits Sydney Swans?

Hamilton Khaki

Both Swans and Hamilton where founded in the late 1800's. In 1982 the Swans moved from Melbourne to Sydney and in turn the Swiss acquired Hamilton and moved production to Switzerland. Both have a long history of quality and innovation.



















What watch suits the Western Bulldogs?

Timex Chronograph

Drawing much of its supporter base from the working class region of Melbourne. The club has always enjoyed its battler image. With a never say die Bulldog spirit, just like Timex, they can take a licking but keep on ticking.










Melbourne Storm meet the Cronulla Sharks this Sunday for the 2016 Rugby league Grand Final



















What watch suits the Cronulla Sharks?

G Shock Frogman

Based in the Beachside suburb of Cronulla and keen to win their first ever premiership, the hard running and hard tackling Sharks are as tough as a G Shock frogman.



















What watch suits Melbourne Storm?

Seiko Monster

Entering the NRL in 1998 Melbourne have been a class outfit from the start. Like the in-house excellence of Seiko, Melbourne has excellent capacities across most facets of the game and their current win percentage is the highest in the league.










Regards,


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Kookaburra said:


> Hello from Perth! Japanese watch fanatic here...


Do you mean you are a Japanese watch collector living in Perth or you like collecting Japanese watches. If the latter, here's one for you.


----------



## GeeAus (Jul 4, 2014)

Totally agree with the Seiko Monster for Storm, but for a different reason. The Storm won a championship while cheating the salary cap and paying their players more than allowed, at the time there were comments how they kept so many high profile players. The Monster also provides more value than you expect for the money.


----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hellos from Brisbane here.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

GeeAus said:


> Totally agree with the Seiko Monster for Storm, but for a different reason. The Storm won a championship while cheating the salary cap and paying their players more than allowed, at the time there were comments how they kept so many high profile players. The Monster also provides more value than you expect for the money.


Fuuuuunnnyyyy. But you got the anolgy wrong. A watch that was like a salary cap breach would deliver less performance for more money...or more correctly, the performance you expect, but for a whole lot more money &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

James A said:


> Sydney Swans meet the Western Bulldogs in the 2016 Australian Rules Grand Final this Saturday ...
> What watch suits Sydney Swans?...


I like your effort and reasoning.

For the Swans, maybe I'll wear a red watch with a swan neck regulator.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

arcadelt said:


> Do you mean you are a Japanese watch collector living in Perth or you like collecting Japanese watches. If the latter, here's one for you.
> 
> View attachment 9498490


Nice.
I like these 2 better than the "standard" Speedmaster Pro.
In particular the Japan LE racing dial. (That's not he one I saw in Melbourne recently is it?)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Nice.
> I like these 2 better than the "standard" Speedmaster Pro.
> In particular the Japan LE racing dial. (That's not he one I saw in Melbourne recently is it?)


No, it's an authentic one I picked up a few weeks back from a seller in Singapore (first purchase since 2012). I am now lucky to have a black-, grey- and white-dialled trifecta of the Speedys I love the most, starting with longest owned watch I bought 15 years ago last month.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kit. (Aug 9, 2016)

Perth guy here. Only have a few pieces and limited budget but I get by with what I have. Looking to start saving for a more expensive peice soon (1500-2k price range).


----------



## Kookaburra (Mar 15, 2015)

arcadelt said:


> Do you mean you are a Japanese watch collector living in Perth or you like collecting Japanese watches. If the latter, here's one for you.
> 
> View attachment 9498490


Ha, Column A.


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Kit. said:


> Perth guy here. Only have a few pieces and limited budget but I get by with what I have. Looking to start saving for a more expensive peice soon (1500-2k price range).


Awesome mate, I'm in Perth too, moved into the same price range earlier this year so know what you're getting into. Good luck 😃


----------



## Effecient (Sep 2, 2016)

Another shout out from Perth - keep em coming


----------



## MHC (Apr 20, 2016)

I have blue Portsea and I've actually met Suj. He gave me a grand tour of MWC premises and their collection, including trial models.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Do we know how many followers we have in Perth or WA?


----------



## kiwizak (Feb 8, 2015)

Another one from Perth chiming in


----------



## Nzshadow (Feb 13, 2016)

arcadelt said:


> No, it's an authentic one I picked up a few weeks back from a seller in Singapore (first purchase since 2012). I am now lucky to have a black-, grey- and white-dialled trifecta of the Speedys I love the most, starting with longest owned watch I bought 15 years ago last month.
> 
> View attachment 9499330


Mental.

Just lovely.

Hi from Yamba.


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Maybe a get together for all the Perth WUS is in order, seems to be a few of us.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Wildmans85 said:


> Maybe a get together for all the Perth WUS is in order, seems to be a few of us.


Probably want to organise a few bouncers for that, bit of a rowdy and randy bunch you Perth blokes, im not sure you can be trusted just quietly.


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Probably want to organise a few bouncers for that, bit of a rowdy and randy bunch you Perth blokes, im not sure you can be trusted just quietly.


Hahaha sounds like a vicious rumour spread by the East Coast...but there might be a little truth in it 😄


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Probably want to organise a few bouncers for that, bit of a rowdy and randy bunch you Perth blokes, im not sure you can be trusted just quietly.


When did you get soft? You're from the land of lock out laws!


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi all Perthites, I would welcome the chance to meet other WUS members at a Perth / WA GTG.

BigEd


Wildmans85 said:


> Maybe a get together for all the Perth WUS is in order, seems to be a few of us.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi guys,
Just stumbled upon this post. Being a Melbourne boy, this might be the best place to ask this question. Can any of you recommend a good watchmaker in Melbourne? Specifically looking for two things. Can be different answers or the same. Wanting recommendations for someone to service some high end watches other than manufacturers. Some ETA/Selita stuff and Rolex. Also looking for someone to that can mod an incoming 007.

Thanks.


----------



## idiotek (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi from a long time lurker from Sydney. Always admiring what everyone has to show like a kid outside a toy store window. My small collection consists of a few Steinharts, a Nomos Zurich world timer and a Seiko MM 300 from Higuchi


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Come on Perth members; there must be quite a number here. If someone organises a Perth GTG, I am sure that a few of us would go!


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

dantan said:


> Come on Perth members; there must be quite a number here. If someone organises a Perth GTG, I am sure that a few of us would go!


That's transference for you. They say the one to identify a problem should usually be the one the initiate a solution.


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Okay a PM has been sent to all the Perth blokes, get the ball rolling.


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

arcadelt said:


> That's transference for you. They say the one to identify a problem should usually be the one the initiate a solution.


He who smelt it, dealt it


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

idiotek said:


> Hi from a long time lurker from Sydney. Always admiring what everyone has to show like a kid outside a toy store window. My small collection consists of a few Steinharts, a Nomos Zurich world timer and a Seiko MM 300 from Higuchi


Welcome aboard. Mind your step.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Melbourne Cup Today.

















The whole state takes a public holiday today for the race. Never really understood the holiday but no one is complaining.









Great excuse for the fillies to dress up.









Naturally the colts follow.


Not going to the cup this year but did make it to Derby Day and wore this.









Longines have had naming rights on the clock tower and they are the official timers.

The clock tower has been standing at the track since the 1930's located a little distance before the finish line. Over the decades trainers have urged the riders "don't go before the clock tower" as part of their tactical instructions.










For anyone having a punt - good luck.

Regards,


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Hi Sydney Siders. Has anyone got a preferred AD for Tudors? 

My favourite salesman has resigned and I see the value in having a bit of a relationship with the guy (or gal) that I buy from (both in terms of price and aftermarket service) so don't want to just default to whoever walks up to me in the store next time I go. 

Any pointers would be much appreciated as I'm thinking to pick up a Black Bay in the new year. 

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

James A said:


> Melbourne Cup Today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a great race. I worked today but managed to get the Tri (25%) of $1558 which is nice even though it cost $180 to put on. Not a big win, there must have been lots of live units. The F4 paid $23K, so there must have been no love for Qewy!

Ita


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys. Just a heads up that the Government has released a consultation draft of the legislation intended to force overseas sellers to collect GST on low value imports (<$1000). If the seller (or platform like eBay I believe) has greater than $75000 GST-able turnover, they're supposed to register. It's unlikely to affect small sellers, but if you buy from eBay, Amazon etc, you're likely to get stung. GST will be charged on the postage component too. Commencement is 1 July 2017. 
http://www.treasury.gov.au/Consulta...-GST-to-low-value-goods-imported-by-consumers
Go to the Q&A document. 
An excuse to bring forward some purchases? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Deleted. Duplicate information.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Deleted. Duplicate information.


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ta. Good to know. How do they make the smaller sellers register?


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

woodville63 said:


> Ta. Good to know. How do they make the smaller sellers register?


That is the tricky thing. They're relying on an entity that doesn't have to comply with Australian law (because it doesn't do business here) voluntarily registering. This won't fly with smaller sellers, but multinationals that do have operations here (eBay, perhaps Amazon etc) will probably be strongly encouraged. 
I remember talk of ATO staff flying all over the world trying to persuade these big multinationals to voluntarily comply with a law that can't be upheld in an international court. 
Of course the multinationals will voluntarily sign up - they're such good corporate citizens 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

HI All,

I am in Perth, and have recently bought few watches from the Sales Forum, mainly from the USA.

My last purchase cost US$51 to ship to Perth.

Can anyone recommend a cheaper alternative, I have heard other discussing using a US based shipping agency for their shipping, but I'm not sure how they operate, or what the typical savings would be.

Any assistance will be gratefully appreciated.

BigEd, Perth


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

HI All,

I am in Perth, and have recently bought few watches from the Sales Forum, mainly from the USA.

My last purchase cost US$51 to ship to Perth.

Can anyone recommend a cheaper alternative, I have heard other discussing using a US based shipping agency for their shipping, but I'm not sure how they operate, or what the typical savings would be.

Any assistance will be gratefully appreciated.

BigEd, Perth


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Sorry, double post


----------



## Wonga (Jul 29, 2012)

BigEd said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am in Perth, and have recently bought few watches from the Sales Forum, mainly from the USA.
> 
> ...


Hi BigEd,

I've used shopmate which is Australia Post's forwarding company.

Basically you sign up and they give you an address in the USA (in Oregon) which has a suite number that is specific to you. This is the address you enter for your shipping information when buying.

Then when the package arrives at the US address they email you or you can check your account online. Once you declare what's in the package and pay they will send it to the address you give them via your shop mate account.

For watches I've only ever paid around $25 sometimes a little less, sometimes a little more, depending on weight.

Definitely check them out as they are by far the safest option.

Hope that helps

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

BigEd said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am in Perth, and have recently bought few watches from the Sales Forum, mainly from the USA.
> 
> ...





Wonga said:


> Hi BigEd,
> 
> I've used shopmate which is Australia Post's forwarding company.
> 
> ...


comGateway is another service that works the same way and also, coincidentally, is based in Oregon.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Wonga said:


> Hi BigEd,
> 
> I've used shopmate which is Australia Post's forwarding company.
> 
> ...





Orange_GT3 said:


> comGateway is another service that works the same way and also, coincidentally, is based in Oregon.


US$51 doesn't seem too high, especially if it is for a US$5000 watch. Of course the value proposition changes dramatically if you are dealing in affordables.

While post forwarding companies are a good solution, there are two points to consider: (1) you may need to pay the domestic postage in addition to the forwarding costs, so it may not work out cheaper; and (2) higher postage costs generally comes with better services or features such as tracking, insurance coverage, customs brokerage, etc, built in, and these benefits need to factored in too.


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

BigEd said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am in Perth, and have recently bought few watches from the Sales Forum, mainly from the USA.
> 
> ...


Ed, $51 from the US for an express service that is insured for almost any watch is a bargain

the trouble with any of the on-forwarding services is that they are designed to work with US suppliers that WILL NOT ship to us here.

As such they are rarely cheaper if you compare the same service

You can quickly look up how much the US Postal Service Fedex and UPS will charge for a 2 kg ( typical size) parcel from major US cities to here with insurance of contents for a few thousand and it will almost always be cheaper than the on-forwarders for the same level of service and protection

It _might_ be cheaper if you skipped insurance, but that would be bloody risky.

The reverse is also true, selling some of mine to US buyers ( or most parts of the frequently travelled world) costs around $100, which is a pretty even split on insurance and freight or postage.

So, how much did you save on the watch compared what a dealer would gouge us for here?

In that context $51 is peanuts

Just enjoy the watch and post some pictures


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

tritto said:


> Hey guys. Just a heads up that the Government has released a consultation draft of the legislation intended to force overseas sellers to collect GST on low value imports (<$1000). If the seller (or platform like eBay I believe) has greater than $75000 GST-able turnover, they're supposed to register. It's unlikely to affect small sellers, but if you buy from eBay, Amazon etc, you're likely to get stung. GST will be charged on the postage component too. Commencement is 1 July 2017.
> Applying GST to low value goods imported by consumers | The Treasury
> Go to the Q&A document.
> An excuse to bring forward some purchases?
> ...


Well that absolutely sucks.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

idiotek said:


> Hi from a long time lurker from Sydney. Always admiring what everyone has to show like a kid outside a toy store window. My small collection consists of a few Steinharts, a Nomos Zurich world timer and a Seiko MM 300 from Higuchi


Welcome aboard mate, seeings your in Sydney, make sure you check out the seiko boutique lower floor of Queen Victoria building, heaps of tunas, GS, Sumo's, Turtles and very nice people too.
They give a 5 year warranty, the lady explained to me that head office wouldn't allow discounts, i attempted to organise a 10% or 5% discount for all WUS members, she thought it was a good idea but stated head office was very strict with discounts, so i tried lads!!

A few shops away is another watch shop that sells heaps of different brands, can't remember the name but its well worth a visit to both if you are in Sydney.

cheers


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

Price USA | Shop where you want

Used Carolina for buying from US. Excellent service.

FROM JAPAN: Japanese auction and shopping proxy service

For buying from Yahoo Japan, etc.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Welcome aboard mate, seeings your in Sydney, make sure you check out the seiko boutique lower floor of Queen Victoria building, heaps of tunas, GS, Sumo's, Turtles and very nice people too.
> They give a 5 year warranty, the lady explained to me that head office wouldn't allow discounts, *i attempted to organise a 10% or 5% discount for all WUS members, she thought it was a good idea but stated head office was very strict with discounts, so i tried lads!!*
> 
> A few shops away is another watch shop that sells heaps of different brands, can't remember the name but its well worth a visit to both if you are in Sydney.
> ...


Thanks Cobia! Hats off.


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

woodville63 said:


> Price USA | Shop where you want
> 
> Used Carolina for buying from US. Excellent service.
> 
> ...


I just did a price comparison on the Price USA site versus the US postal Service

For a 1.5kg parcel, the post office wants $83.90 USDfor express tracked shipping with delivery in 3-5 days

As its coming through the chance there's a chance that you won't get stung for inbound GST, and taxes, and not likely that you will face brokerage fees

For Price USA they want $124 USD for express freight.

they use UPS and from personal experience in my business they will ALWAYS collect the GST and duty and a brokerage fee and will withold delivery until it is paid

And you still have to freight to one of their collection points

the only way these services are of any use is if you are shopping for an item that is only available from an organistion that will not ship internationally

Seems to be an unlikely scenario for any watch transaction through this or any other forum.

If you were to book the pick-up yourself using UPS online they would only charge you $76.30 and that's in AUD. You'd still have all the GST, duty and brokerage issues, but at least it is direct, not through a middleman

Insurance is on top of that again.

These on-forwarding places are a business. They need to make money to do what they do and the profit is substantial by the look of it.

Sure if it is a critical item that you absolutely have to have, then its cheaper than a plane ticket.

But I'd rather save the extra and put it towards another watch.

I didn't bother checking the Japan numbers, as I don't deal there, but I'd be surprised if it wasn't a similar story.


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

RegF said:


> I just did a price comparison on the Price USA site versus the US postal Service
> 
> For a 1.5kg parcel, the post office wants $83.90 USDfor express tracked shipping with delivery in 3-5 days


Yes, PriceUSA is good for buying from sellers who do not accept orders from outside USA. For watches I usually use 0.5kg.

While I'm here - I noted FromJapan but please ignore my recommendation. I have had another instance of getting a watch that was described as grade A and operational but wasn't: problem with date-wheel, deep scratch and very stiff crown. FJ's response was the seller doesn't accept returns even though I bought their Buyer Protection Plan. A seller can falsely describe the watch and then hide behind no returns, and FJ is fine with that.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Any suggestions for a Melbourne based independent to service a TH Cal 16 (7750)? Please respond in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/cali...r-issue-please-help-3836698.html#post36439034.


----------



## redmosquito13 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi all, cruising the net as you do I found something that caught my eye from Sydney Watch Exchange on the net, who appear to be sydwatchx on ebay. Anyone have dealings with this mob positive or negative? TIA


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

redmosquito13 said:


> Hi all, cruising the net as you do I found something that caught my eye from Sydney Watch Exchange on the net, who appear to be sydwatchx on ebay. Anyone have dealings with this mob positive or negative? TIA


I didn't buy a watch but came very close. Seemed like a great guy to deal with gave me extra info & pics no questions asked.

I'm in Melbourne and couldn't get up to try the watch the only reason I didn't proceed.

Happy Hunting


----------



## Watch Thoughts (May 5, 2016)

I too almost bought a datejust from that seller. I was wary of his feedback on ebay though - seems to be reset? Or zero?
My confidence didn't increase when I made an offer...he was keen to do a cash deal outside of ebay, and for me to come to him in Fairfield. Not the safest part of Sydney to be doing that (no disrespect to Fairfield-dwellers! But that is a lot of cash)
Needless to say, I pulled out of the deal because of that.
He may indeed be genuinely good, but it was too risky for me.
He said he got the watch from Vintage Watch Co - I thought then that I would wait for the same thing again there and pay a bit more.
It was too much money to be mucking around.
My 2c.
N


----------



## Kieranrd (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi all from Sydney. I'm very new to the whole watch collection game, but I can see early on how addictive it can be!!!
So far I'm loving the vintage feeling pilots watches and dive watches. 
Popped into the Swiss Concepts store today to have a look at the Tudor Black Bay and I was not disappointed!! The burgundy red bezel was my favourite. I was a little disappointed they did not have a BB bronze to show me but the very friendly and polite lady took my details and promised to let me know if they got one in.
Any tips on any other shops worth a look for Tudor gear?


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Kieranrd said:


> Hi all from Sydney. I'm very new to the whole watch collection game, but I can see early on how addictive it can be!!!
> So far I'm loving the vintage feeling pilots watches and dive watches.
> Popped into the Swiss Concepts store today to have a look at the Tudor Black Bay and I was not disappointed!! The burgundy red bezel was my favourite. I was a little disappointed they did not have a BB bronze to show me but the very friendly and polite lady took my details and promised to let me know if they got one in.
> Any tips on any other shops worth a look for Tudor gear?


Try watches of switzerland at four seasons hotel, Kennedy boutique at the star, Gregory Jewellers at Bondi Junctions


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Gregory's in the junction doesn't carry the Bronze unfortunately (at least they didn't a month ago when I was in). 

LK Boutique is a good bet, but I'd recommend giving them a call first - they are not crash hot on emails there I've found.


----------



## Kieranrd (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks for the advice guys. 
In my hours of research I've decided the watches I most want are:
1). Tudor BB Bronze. (Just love the idea of watching it age)
2). Tudor BB Red on the bracelet. (ETA - I prefer the rose dial & 'self winding' smile.)
3). Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co Axial.
4). Mont Blanc 1858 Manual Small Second with blue face.
5). Omega Speedmaster. Only just begun the trip down the rabbit hole on deciding which one...............


Looks like I'll have an expensive but satisfying few years ahead!!!


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Can anyone recommend an Oz based (Sydney or Brisbane preferably) that can cerakote a watch?


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Kieranrd said:


> 5). Omega Speedmaster. Only just begun the trip down the rabbit hole on deciding which one...............


To quote Highlander:










...well, at least for your first one.


----------



## Kieranrd (Jan 8, 2017)

arcadelt said:


> To quote Highlander:
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> ...


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Kieranrd said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha. FOIS I assume?


Actually, I was thinking of the standard 3570.50, but FOIS would do too, so I guess there can be two...


----------



## Kieranrd (Jan 8, 2017)

arcadelt said:


> Actually, I was thinking of the standard 3570.50, but FOIS would do too, so I guess there can be two...


Though I really like details on the dial of the FOIS I think it may wear small on my wrist. I'm hesitant to buy anything under 40mm.
They all look good.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

I've got a 60s Omega Constellation that needs someone to restore the movement. Any suggestions on where in Sydney I could take it and not be taken for a ride?


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

yokied said:


> I've got a 60s Omega Constellation that needs someone to restore the movement. Any suggestions on where in Sydney I could take it and not be taken for a ride?


Try any one of these guys

Max Schweizer
Level 3
313 George St
Sydney



V & E SIntic
5th Floor
155 Castlereagh St
Sydney


Master Watchmaking
Suite 1004, Level 10
265 Castlereagh St 
Sydney



Thomas Czibula
Expert Watch Repair
Suite 306
250 Pitt St
Sydney

Down side is they are al in the CBD and only Mon-Fri, and a few are not open all day

They are all good - just not sure who'd be best for an old Constellation.


----------



## HamiltonNavyGMT (Mar 9, 2015)

arcadelt said:


> Actually, I was thinking of the standard 3570.50, but FOIS would do too, so I guess there can be two...


If you don't mind my asking - what strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

RegF said:


> Try any one of these guys
> 
> Max Schweizer
> Level 3
> ...


+1 for Max Schweizer :: super easy to work with and good pricing for work done both on my 16570 Explorer II and a friends IWC Chrono


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

This was on the ABC earlier today and he still hasn't bee caught!

*CCTV footage of a man swapping two valuable watches, including a Rolex worth $15,000, with fakes has been released by Queensland police ahead of the anniversaries of the thefts.*
The first watch, a $5,000 Tag Heuer, was taken on January 28, 2015 from a jewellery store in Indooroopilly Shopping Centre.
The second watch, a Rolex valued at more than $15,000, was taken from a jewellery store on Queen Street in Brisbane's CBD almost a year later on January 27, 2016.
During both incidents the genuine watch was replaced with a high-end replica while being tried on.
Queensland Police Service hope to identify the man through the release of CCTV images and vision.

Thief swaps $20,000 worth of watches from Brisbane jewellers with fakes - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
Pretty brazen! and also pretty obvious

Hands above the table at all times - only way to be sure.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

RegF and gregoryb - thanks - I'll give Max Schweizer a try.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

HamiltonNavyGMT said:


> If you don't mind my asking - what strap is that?


Sorry, but I can't recall. It was bought many years ago for another watch, but I thought it looked quite good on the Speedie. It's likely to be from Hadley-Roma or similar, but it only has "Genuine Leather" and "20" marked on the underside, so could just be a cheap generic.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Interesting (?) random fact I picked up the other day. "Genuine Leather" isn't actually just a stamp to reassure you that the leather is real. 

Rather is actually an official class of leather, and is one of the lowest grades.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

gregoryb said:


> Rather is actually an official class of leather, and is one of the lowest grades.


So what are the others?


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

arcadelt said:


> So what are the others?


Don't know off hand as i only read the headline - but understand that enquiring minds want to know.

Sorry on phone at the moment so just a little copy and paste action for you.










www.saddlebackleather.com/craftsmanship/chpt4-leather-101-lesson-in-leather


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Looking forward to Australia Day tomorrow, enjoy the day.


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Looking forward to Australia Day tomorrow, enjoy the day.


Everybody got their lamb ready?


----------



## Robbie Steadman (May 26, 2016)

I'm Perth WA


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Australia Day









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Happy Australia Day 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## aussiejoe (Feb 9, 2015)

A hatrick of Rolex.

Happy Australia Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Happy Australia day.










Time & Tide roll out a couple of Aussie brands for the day










EDITOR'S PICK: 3 Aussie watches to celebrate Australia Day - Time and Tide Watches

Enjoy your barbie if your having one.










Regards,


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Australia, you bloody beauty - he says sporting an Italian branded watch made in Switzerland under an Australian flag made in China and driving a German car to a BBQ to drink a few beers imported from Mexico. Well at least the lamb is Aussie! Happy Straya Day everyone.


----------



## Prince Escalus (Jan 14, 2017)

Hey guys, Im in Sydney and have a question about online purchases. Could someone explain custom fees over the $1000.00 threshold. Im interested in buying grey market but not sure about the requirements... also is the item held somewhere until after you pay the customs fees I thought if an item is mailed to your address it gets delivered directly to you?

Thanks in advance


----------



## GeeAus (Jul 4, 2014)

Prince, Customs hold the watch and collect the duty if by mail. The larger couriers are Customs agents and collect the duty plus a reasonable fee for the privilege. They will usually contact you whilst the watch is in transit and get payment by CC so no delay in getting the watch to you.


----------



## Prince Escalus (Jan 14, 2017)

Thank you GeeAus that's really helpful information


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Prince Escalus said:


> Hey guys, Im in Sydney and have a question about online purchases. Could someone explain custom fees over the $1000.00 threshold. Im interested in buying grey market but not sure about the requirements... also is the item held somewhere until after you pay the customs fees I thought if an item is mailed to your address it gets delivered directly to you?
> 
> Thanks in advance


As I recall (haven't paid in many years now), the "fees" are actually GST + Customs Duty (if applicable) + Processing Charges, and these apply to the value of the item and the postage.


----------



## Kieranrd (Jan 8, 2017)

Have any of you guys ever made an unplanned watch purchase while overseas on holiday and then simply worn it coming back home?
I imagine you would only have an issue if you had a bag full of expensive watch boxes and overseas receipts?


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Kieranrd said:


> Have any of you guys ever made an unplanned watch purchase while overseas on holiday and then simply worn it coming back home?
> I imagine you would only have an issue if you had a bag full of expensive watch boxes and overseas receipts?


I doubt many would incriminate themselves on a public forum, but you are probably correct. Separately mailing the boxes and papers home is an option you could consider to avoid that circumstance, but nothing changes the fact that you will be neglecting to make a declaration on re-entry into the country and that is an ethical dilemma that you might have to grapple with.


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

arcadelt said:


> As I recall (haven't paid in many years now), the "fees" are actually GST + Customs Duty (if applicable) + Processing Charges, and these apply to the value of the item and the postage.


Correct that the GST is on value + postage, the other processing fees are flat charges or charged in value bands (eg the documentation fee is $50 for items <$10,000, don't know what the charge is above that).

Prince, if some numbers will help - my last import over the limit came out as follows:

Watch + postage $1,402

GST $140
Import Declaration Fee $50 (think this is charged by FedEx as the next charge is govt)
AQIS - Entry charge for air $33

Total $223.

The $50 and $33 should stay the same up to values of $10k, the GST will be 10% of value.


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

Kieranrd said:


> Have any of you guys ever made an unplanned watch purchase while overseas on holiday and then simply worn it coming back home?
> I imagine you would only have an issue if you had a bag full of expensive watch boxes and overseas receipts?


Customs/AQIS is focussed on one issue - quarantine. Satisfy them on that and you would be extraordinarily unlucky to be picked up on anything else.


----------



## Kieranrd (Jan 8, 2017)

Agreed!! Hypothetical question of course. I hate not following rules, almost to an OCD extent.



arcadelt said:


> I doubt many would incriminate themselves on a public forum, but you are probably correct. Separately mailing the boxes and papers home is an option you could consider to avoid that circumstance, but nothing changes the fact that you will neglecting to make a declaration on re-entry into the country and that is an ethical dilemma that you might have to grapple with.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

GMH Watches said:


> Correct that the GST is on value + postage, the other processing fees are flat charges or charged in value bands (eg the documentation fee is $50 for items <$10,000, don't know what the charge is above that).
> 
> Prince, if some numbers will help - my last import over the limit came out as follows:
> 
> ...


Watch out for DHL. I had a fight with them over various fees they were levying. One was a government fee that wasn't applicable and one was some other DHL fee that they couldn't explain. I won in the end but it took some effort.


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Greetings,
A Euro transplant here, serving a life sentence in San Francisco. But I will be traveling to Canberra on business from Feb 7 to 11. Most of the info in this thread was about ADs and shops in Sydney, Perth, Melbourne, and Adelaide. Can I find any WIS attractions in the capital? Maybe some antique shops, since my tastes run toward that lately and the prices in AU seem to be pretty high for new stuff? Google has not been helpful in the initial search.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

internet.interface said:


> Greetings,
> A Euro transplant here, serving a life sentence in San Francisco. But I will be traveling to Canberra on business from Feb 7 to 11. Most of the info in this thread was about ADs and shops in Sydney, Perth, Melbourne, and Adelaide. Can I find any WIS attractions in the capital? Maybe some antique shops, since my tastes run toward that lately and the prices in AU seem to be pretty high for new stuff? Google has not been helpful in the initial search.


I'm afraid it's slim pickings in our Capital. With a population of only 356,000 no high end watch or jewellery company thinks it warrants a watch shop of any note. Only A.J. Watch Repairs in Bailey's Arcade and Mazzucchelli Jewelers in the Canberra Centre or Woden Shopping Centre stock watches of any cachet, and these are limited to relative affordable brands such as Glycine, MeisterSinger and Nautische Instrumente Mühle-Glashütte at the former, and Tag Heuer, Longines, Raymond Weil, Tissot and Oris at the latter - these are tiny stores, so not much stock on display I'm afraid. In terms of vintage, I have seen nothing in Canberra. Unfortunately, if you want to sate your internal watch voyeur or buyer in Australia (whether new, used or vintage), you'll need to travel to Sydney, Melbourne or Brisbane.

However, not all it lost if you are not. If you are departing from Sydney International Airport on your way out, there are some half-decent sellers of new watches in the departure area: nothing like Singapore, Dubai, etc, but you can kill half an hour poking around.

The sign as you arrive should say: Welcome to the Australian watch desert.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

There are apparently some good markets in Canberra and I have an antiques dealer contact there who occasionally picks up interesting watches at the markets (case in point is a '72 Valjoux 7733 powered Yachting Chronograph he bought for $100AUD a while ago. I had to fork out $500 to get it off him. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Thank you kindly for the information on Canberra. Great local intel and I did not think of the airport. I do indeed connect via Sydney, where I switch from the 787 to some turboprop. I always find something to try on, even with the lower tier brands. 

Lastly, do ping that antique dealer contact to see what he has. I am staying at the Crowne Plaza on Binara street, so I think it is pretty central. Something older with a Valjoux 72 or even later sounds right up my alley.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm always on the lookout for a good watchmaker, came across this guy at Manly Vale, Sharma Swiss Watchmaker.
I was wondering if he is up for a Rolex service, has anyone had any dealings?
Normally I would go to Max in the city.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

internet.interface said:


> Greetings,
> A Euro transplant here, serving a life sentence in San Francisco. But I will be traveling to Canberra on business from Feb 7 to 11. Most of the info in this thread was about ADs and shops in Sydney, Perth, Melbourne, and Adelaide. Can I find any WIS attractions in the capital? Maybe some antique shops, since my tastes run toward that lately and the prices in AU seem to be pretty high for new stuff? Google has not been helpful in the initial search.


Secondhand prices are high relative to what you get overseas

Whilst new RRPs are high Australia has some fantastic bargaining room IF you know how to bargain. Bargain properly and it is one of the cheapest places to buy new watches from and you can claim GST back on the way out of Australia


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Secondhand prices are high relative to what you get overseas
> 
> Whilst new RRPs are high Australia has some fantastic bargaining room IF you know how to bargain. Bargain properly and it is one of the cheapest places to buy new watches from and you can claim GST back on the way out of Australia


Thank you! Being a naive tourist is my usual bargaining technique. I will try to hit the places mentioned above and report back if i score some trophies...


----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)

internet.interface said:


> Thank you kindly for the information on Canberra. Great local intel and I did not think of the airport. I do indeed connect via Sydney, where I switch from the 787 to some turboprop. I always find something to try on, even with the lower tier brands.
> 
> Lastly, do ping that antique dealer contact to see what he has. I am staying at the Crowne Plaza on Binara street, so I think it is pretty central. Something older with a Valjoux 72 or even later sounds right up my alley.


There is an antiques store in Fyshwick (about 10 minutes out of Civic) called Collectorium on Newcastle that has a small collection of vintage watches. It'd be a cheap trip in an Uber, and is more or less on the way to the airport.

They're not particularly cheap, but there is always something interesting there, and the bloke that runs it is keen to chat about watches, in my experience.

I have a nice vintage Seiko that came from there, but otherwise don't have any vested interests.

Enjoy your stay in Canberra!


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

damonism said:


> There is an antiques store in Fyshwick (about 10 minutes out of Civic) called Collectorium on Newcastle that has a small collection of vintage watches. It'd be a cheap trip in an Uber, and is more or less on the way to the airport.
> 
> They're not particularly cheap, but there is always something interesting there, and the bloke that runs it is keen to chat about watches, in my experience.
> 
> ...


Thank you! This sounds right up my alley. I will pay him a visit the first downtime I get from the government officials. 


Regards


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Rusty427 said:


> I'm always on the lookout for a good watchmaker, came across this guy at Manly Vale, Sharma Swiss Watchmaker.
> I was wondering if he is up for a Rolex service, has anyone had any dealings?
> Normally I would go to Max in the city.
> Thanks guys.


I saw a vintage Sub restored by that guy. The owner said he did a fantastic job and was very happy with the wok done.


----------



## sky.xd (Oct 3, 2015)

Does anyone have any recommendations for places to service ETA movements in Melbourne?


----------



## MG1187 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey guys,

I was hoping someone could recommend a decent watchmaker in Sydney to do anything from basic service and repairs to full overhauls of some of my mechanical watches.

It's more so for some of my vintage pieces including Omega, Rado, Seiko, Citizen and Hamilton.

I know it's not an easy task but would be good if i could find someone reasonable priced who can take care of both my vintage swiss watches as well as my vintage japanese stuff as well.

I can't justify spending $500 to service a vintage radio or seiko which is only worth $200. 

I've tried searching but can find anything specific other than ads for certain watchmakers. 

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks ✌


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

@mg1187 not sure on the Swiss watches but I've taken a few of my seiko's to watch world at haymarket, reasonably priced and he done a great job. He also owns the watch world located in Bankstown Centro if that's easier.
PM me if you need anymore info 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MG1187 (Aug 5, 2015)

Erks said:


> @mg1187 not sure on the Swiss watches but I've taken a few of my seiko's to watch world at haymarket, reasonably priced and he done a great job. He also owns the watch world located in Bankstown Centro if that's easier.
> PM me if you need anymore info
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. PM sent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

MG1187 said:


> I can't justify spending $500 to service a vintage radio or seiko which is only worth $200.


That is one of the difficulties collecting in the affordable market, especially vintage. I had the same difficulty and decided that I will be more economical to replace the watch with the same or similar when the time comes. Of course, "better the Devil you know" comes into play, because any replacement, especially vintage, may require a service more than watch I already own.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

MG1187: I have the exact same problem, and would be keen to hear how you get on. I have Rados that are costing more than twice what I paid for them to service. I recently took one to Expert Watch Repair in the city for $415, over double what I paid for it.

I only own one omega and I know that's going to be a nasty bill when I get that serviced, but the watch is worth it so it hurts less.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Preparations are underway but no prizes for guessing - too easy. Looks like there is still a bit more detailing to do.


















Regards,


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

James A said:


> Preparations are underway but no prizes for guessing - too easy. Looks like there is still a bit more detailing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That at turn 1? Judging by the bridge?


----------



## MG1187 (Aug 5, 2015)

yokied said:


> MG1187: I have the exact same problem, and would be keen to hear how you get on. I have Rados that are costing more than twice what I paid for them to service. I recently took one to Expert Watch Repair in the city for $415, over double what I paid for it.
> 
> I only own one omega and I know that's going to be a nasty bill when I get that serviced, but the watch is worth it so it hurts less.


Yeah i'm going to have to bite the bullet and try a few places out with some of my less expensive pieces.

I just purchased a vintage rado president, runs and keeps good time but the crown is a little tight when winding so i think it might need a clean...



















I'll let you know how i go anyway.

Thanks for the advice ✌

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eresaru (Feb 17, 2017)

Hey guys,
Can I ask where people buy their Grand Seiko's from down-under? I am in the market for a Snowflake and visited the boutique in Sydney. They were not budging on the price at all, full RRP but they said that they are the only place that sells the watches with full 5y AU warranty and 2y international. They also said that no other AD has the Snowflake in stock. Is buying second-hand or grey my only choice for a better price?


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

MG1187 said:


> Yeah i'm going to have to bite the bullet and try a few places out with some of my less expensive pieces.
> 
> I just purchased a vintage rado president, runs and keeps good time but the crown is a little tight when winding so i think it might need a clean...
> 
> ...


the problem is that it is just as much labour, often more so at a guess, to service an older less costly vintage watch as a current modern one.

So, you have to decide if you want the _watch_ kept running or you're collecting at a price point, which implies ditching it if it costs too much to keep.

No easy answers there

For quality service I'd recommend Max Scheizer in George St, and V Sintec in Castlereagh St.

They _might_ do you a real at a lower price if the watch is one they like working on.

Good Luck!


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

eresaru said:


> Hey guys,
> Can I ask where people buy their Grand Seiko's from down-under? I am in the market for a Snowflake and visited the boutique in Sydney. They were not budging on the price at all, full RRP but they said that they are the only place that sells the watches with full 5y AU warranty and 2y international. They also said that no other AD has the Snowflake in stock. Is buying second-hand or grey my only choice for a better price?


i seem to recall seeing a couple of models in the window of Hardy Bros in Castlereagh St a couple of months ago when I was there looking at other things

I have haggled with them personally on previous occasions and found them flexible.


----------



## michaelp7 (Jan 4, 2017)

Team Down Under!

I'm returning to Sydney in May after 4 years in the states benefiting from a (Trump style) HUGE amount of choice watch wise, and at prices I know will be impossible to find when I get home.

Question to the group - if you were me what would you make sure you buy before getting on the plane?

Could be a brand or particular watch that is hard to find / overpriced back home. Could be a decent set of spring bars. Whatever, just looking for opinions and insights

Cheers

Mike


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

michaelp7 said:


> Team Down Under!
> 
> I'm returning to Sydney in May after 4 years in the states benefiting from a (Trump style) HUGE amount of choice watch wise, and at prices I know will be impossible to find when I get home.
> 
> ...


Everything on your wishlist since all of it will be more expensive back in Australia.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

michaelp7 said:


> Team Down Under!
> 
> I'm returning to Sydney in May after 4 years in the states benefiting from a (Trump style) HUGE amount of choice watch wise, and at prices I know will be impossible to find when I get home.
> 
> ...


To keep or resell?


----------



## michaelp7 (Jan 4, 2017)

arcadelt said:


> To keep or resell?


I always start out looking to keep, but over time it could get moved on.

So if your angle is resale values then yes it does have an influence on what I buy unless it's a 100% heart over head.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

RegF said:


> the problem is that it is just as much labour, often more so at a guess, to service an older less costly vintage watch as a current modern one.
> 
> So, you have to decide if you want the _watch_ kept running or you're collecting at a price point, which implies ditching it if it costs too much to keep.


Sure, it must mostly be labour but it's natural to want to keep those costs in hand. I deal in similes and metaphors so let me annoy you a little. It's been like having 3 glasses of a new drink then waking up with a 7 drink hangover. The pride stings a little.


----------



## eresaru (Feb 17, 2017)

RegF said:


> i seem to recall seeing a couple of models in the window of Hardy Bros in Castlereagh St a couple of months ago when I was there looking at other things
> 
> I have haggled with them personally on previous occasions and found them flexible.


Thanks for the reply!
They indeed have some GS available but alas no Snowflake. Actually I did verify that only the boutique has any available, as of yesterday at least. Every single AD told me they pretty much fly off the shelves as soon as they receive them.

My current dilemma is warranty vs price. Specifically, the Boutique does not budge AT ALL in price. You pay full RRP. However, they indeed are the only ones offering the full 5y warranty. The others said they could make a small discount. They were not specific, only said 10% at most. I think I lean towards the Boutique. $750 for 3 extra years is probably worth it since if the need arises the watch will have to be sent to Japan.


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

michaelp7 said:


> Team Down Under!
> 
> I'm returning to Sydney in May after 4 years in the states benefiting from a (Trump style) HUGE amount of choice watch wise, and at prices I know will be impossible to find when I get home.
> 
> ...


Mate, do us all a favour and hire a shipping container and just fill 'er up!

But seriously

The major big brands are moving to "factory boutique only" in availability on many items and gradully cutting off their dealers.

In particular Omega, and to a lesser extemt Breitling and Rolex are doing this.

the difference?

The dealer will haggle, and lately haggle hard, to get a sale, the boutiques will not budge from RRP

So a couple of recent instances - Omega DSOTM is now up in the $15k range and is $7k online - very few Omega dealers left and I'm not sure any have this in stock - so not a lot of wiggle room

by contrast IWC - a friend recently bought his son a pilot chrono for less than the Joma price from a prominent Sydney dealer aftera bit of haggling - No IWC boutique - yet

Rolex - won't even show you the popular stuff - Subs, GMT's etc unless you put your name on a list and they call you in a few years when they deem you elligible to own one

SO Omega, Breitling, Rolex, Longines, would definitely be worth looking at, as they all have boutiques here and you might find a dealer with what you want and be able to haggle, but maybe not

Smaller elite brands are hard to find here in plenty - Bremont, Bell 7 Ross, Doxa, and the like, and the micro brands of course.

Go nuts.

But that shipping container is worth thinking about...


----------



## michaelp7 (Jan 4, 2017)

RegF said:


> Mate, do us all a favour and hire a shipping container and just fill 'er up!
> 
> But seriously
> 
> ...


Cheers RegF - this is really helpful. I've been eyeing up getting a Navitimer for a while now - perhaps time to turn up the heat on that one.

Also was that a 40ft container, or will 20 do the trick?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

michaelp7 said:


> Cheers RegF - this is really helpful. I've been eyeing up getting a Navitimer for a while now - perhaps time to turn up the heat on that one.
> 
> Also was that a 40ft container, or will 20 do the trick?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The Navitimer is one I have definitely still seen in dealers - Gregory's have them in a couple of their stores and they should haggle - might be worth a quick phone call perhaps - even at international rates?

But some of the more limited availability pieces like the 1915 mono pusher - are hard to find.

As to the container - go all in,I say. Get the 40 footer, that way you can probably keep a few blokes in Queensland and Victoria happy as well.


----------



## TJMike (Jan 30, 2014)

RegF said:


> Mate, do us all a favour and hire a shipping container and just fill 'er up!
> 
> But seriously
> 
> ...


The prices are becoming, if not already, a total joke. Has anyone had any experience with gray market dealers, such as Prestige Time and Chrono, for high end brands? I am also assuming that any watch bought overseas and brought back into Australia incurs the 10% GST; are there any other fees that have to be paid?


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

TJMike said:


> The prices are becoming, if not already, a total joke. Has anyone had any experience with gray market dealers, such as Prestige Time and Chrono, for high end brands? I am also assuming that any watch bought overseas and brought back into Australia incurs the 10% GST; are there any other fees that have to be paid?


If you bring it in yourself, I think it is just the GST, but there maybe a government assessment fee payable when you declare it.


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

TJMike said:


> The prices are becoming, if not already, a total joke. Has anyone had any experience with gray market dealers, such as Prestige Time and Chrono, for high end brands? I am also assuming that any watch bought overseas and brought back into Australia incurs the 10% GST; are there any other fees that have to be paid?


I've bought many pieces while traveling overseas, not had any issues wearing them back in.

I've also used Jomashop, and Amazon to buy online and again never had a problem for many transactions

All the big Grey Market sellers are reputable and are buying genuine stock from AD's that can't clear it for the most part.

Yes, importing will potentially cost you 10% GST, but in the DSOTM case I cited above$15,700ish from the Omega boutique or $7475USD from grey at current exchange rates that equals $9900ish, stick a further 10% on top for call it $11,000AUD, and you can get a lot of full services done for the extra $4700

A couple of years ago when it was released it was about $9k from memory, but the approach of jacking up the price 50%-ish to combat a discount of 50%-ish is just plain silly.

This will vary from case to case, so carefully do your own research and math - as I mentioned I had a friend get an IWC for less than Joma from an AD here in Sydney by haggling.

I think it is all part of the perfect storm of events that we see with the ETA supply switch-off, rise of in-house movements and slump in Chinese economy leading to the glut on the market and growth of Grey sellers.

Many brands have had more CEO's in the last couple of years than we've had prime ministers, so they don't seem to have a handle on things yet.

The approach seems to be to release more and more models to keep the wheels turning to recoup the investment they made in all the infrastructure to R&D and then build all these new movements, hike up prices to combat discounting and try to eliminate dealers and sell direct.

its clearly not working, with uge online discounts indicating vast unsold stocks and several brands being swallowed by large conglomerates and the wobbliness of players like Breiling and the lay-off of highly skilled staff for the first time in decades.

Interesting times ahead!


----------



## TJMike (Jan 30, 2014)

Orange_GT3 said:


> If you bring it in yourself, I think it is just the GST, but there maybe a government assessment fee payable when you declare it.


Thanks for the information; I appreciate it.


----------



## TJMike (Jan 30, 2014)

RegF said:


> I've bought many pieces while traveling overseas, not had any issues wearing them back in.
> 
> I've also used Jomashop, and Amazon to buy online and again never had a problem for many transactions
> 
> ...


Thanks for your post. I currently live in China, but will be moving back to Australia in a few years.

Someone mentioned the Seiko boutique refusing to discount. Over here the only boutique that refused to discount was Patek. As for Seiko, I bought a limited edition GS and still received over 20% off.


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Orange_GT3 said:


> If you bring it in yourself, I think it is just the GST, but there maybe a government assessment fee payable when you declare it.


I think if you do the right thing, then you're in the hands of individual people on the frontline at the airport as you enter.

i've always just been waved through.

The only time I've faced a fee in addition to the GST is if a courier like UPS or FedEx is involved. They charge like wounded bulls for clearance fees.


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

TJMike said:


> Thanks for your post. I currently live in China, but will be moving back to Australia in a few years.
> 
> Someone mentioned the Seiko boutique refusing to discount. Over here the only boutique that refused to discount was Patek. As for Seiko, I bought a limited edition GS and still received over 20% off.


So you need to tell everybody over there to go buy a watch and this current crisis will resolve itself!

But seriously, branded boutiques will not discount here. The most I ever got offered was an additional strap at the Breitling boutique on an $11k transoceann 1915

Dealer or online is a better chance of getting a deal, or go used from a fellow forum member.


----------



## TJMike (Jan 30, 2014)

RegF said:


> So you need to tell everybody over there to go buy a watch and this current crisis will resolve itself!
> 
> But seriously, branded boutiques will not discount here. The most I ever got offered was an additional strap at the Breitling boutique on an $11k transoceann 1915
> 
> Dealer or online is a better chance of getting a deal, or go used from a fellow forum member.


That is insane that the boutiques will not discount. Good way to drive themselves out of business.


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

TJMike said:


> That is insane that the boutiques will not discount. Good way to drive themselves out of business.


Hence the current crisis.

there's been a couple of interesting and insightful articles on the issues in the last few months - can't put my finger on one right now, but like I said there's a perfect storm of factors at play - briefly:-

Swiss And other luxury brands are mostly runn by old school management methods.

Sales are recorded at the time they leave the factory, not when they go on a wrist, so data is delayed and skewed by this.

Swatch group saw one supplier of movements as potentially stifling development - partly true, but I'm sure they had their own internal cost saving measures in mind.

China and India seemed to be economically devloping powerhouses that would leap into the 21st century creating more millionaires than in any previous country or decade for the last couple of decades - seemed obvious back in the early 2000's

internet shopping wasn't a huge thing 15 or more years ago

look back through the news of the last 5-10 years and you'll see loads of announcements of new factories, new watchmakers and new movements.

the way to recoup the investment on a new factory making a new movement or product of any kind is to make lots of them - basic economics that.

fast forward a few years and the indian and chinese developing economies slow.

Production keeps going and the traditional dealer model is getting choked with over stocks.

To maintain cashflow dealers offload unsold stock to grey market sellers with few overheads and usually only an online presence at a hefty discount to get rid of the burden on their inventory.

The internet keeps become easier to uses for the masses and the ability to compare prices in various countries is now routine.

The manufacturers see their product discounted by 40% online and dealer report that haggling is rife, so they increase prices so the discount will take the price to a level they want.

The flood of oversupply increases the stocks and discounts offered by grey market sellers.

This doesn't seem to work, so then they start trying eliminating dealers and going direct.

This is where we're at now, and like I said, the number of CEO's that have changed around in the major brands would tend to indicate that none of them have figured out how to cope with the current situation.

Yes it is crazy and yes it is unsustainable in the long term, or even the mid term.

interesting times ahead.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

michaelp7 said:


> I always start out looking to keep, but over time it could get moved on.
> 
> So if your angle is resale values then yes it does have an influence on what I buy unless it's a 100% heart over head.


In my opinion, For resale in Australia you are best off sticking to well known watches from well known brands, such as Rolex Submariner, Omega Speedmaster and Breitling Navitimer. If it is for yourself, then as others have already said, look for watches that are sold only in Boutiques, as you will get your watch in the US for a considerably better price. Alternatively, you might want to consider buying something that you might find hard to buy in Australia.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

TJMike said:


> That is insane that the boutiques will not discount. Good way to drive themselves out of business.


They are not making their money from well informed watch collectors who understand about forums and grey market dealers, they are selling to the highly paid who are after a statement piece, but generally clueless about the way the luxury watch market works. Those buyers do not know to go elsewhere and so the branded businesses will at least will survive - the high end jewellery store resellers is another matter as they are slowly being pushed out by the brands themselves.


----------



## michaelp7 (Jan 4, 2017)

So what's all this doing to the pre-owned market down under? Let's say I want to move my Navitimer on after 12 months - would there be a market for it? Have prices for pre-owned stayed flat or risen in line with what Boutiques are trying to charge?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

michaelp7 said:


> So what's all this doing to the pre-owned market down under? Let's say I want to move my Navitimer on after 12 months - would there be a market for it? Have prices for pre-owned stayed flat or risen in line with what Boutiques are trying to charge?


The secondhand market, especially amongst collectors, is global by and large, but there are always those that will only feel comfortable with a face-to-face transaction, so they might be willing to pay the "local" price to secure that arrangement.


----------



## michaelp7 (Jan 4, 2017)

arcadelt said:


> The secondhand market, especially amongst collectors, is global by and large, but there are always those that will only feel comfortable with a face-to-face transaction, so they might be willing to pay the "local" price to secure that arrangement.


Any sites / stores locally that carry good pre-owned stock or buy to sell on?

Or is it all global forums and large dealers e.g. Watchfinder etc?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

michaelp7 said:


> Any sites / stores locally that carry good pre-owned stock or buy to sell on?
> 
> Or is it all global forums and large dealers e.g. Watchfinder etc?


There are a few well known resellers and their prices certainly are higher than what you can find internationally on the forums and eBay, but then prices are generally higher on international resellers' websites too. Some of the locals will sell your watch on consignment, but fees are high - probably higher than eBay, but I am not entirely sure. I don't want to promote any particular ones, but if you do an Internet search you'll readily find them.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

RegF said:


> The only time I've faced a fee in addition to the GST is if a courier like UPS or FedEx is involved. They charge like wounded bulls for clearance fees.


You aren't kidding! I had a fairly lengthy fight with DHL over their charges, including some government charges that they didn't need to levy but did anyway because they couldn't be bothered to do a proper assessment. Needless to say, I won in the end and paid them substantially less than they originally demanded.



RegF said:


> But seriously, branded boutiques will not discount here. The most I ever got offered was an additional strap at the Breitling boutique on an $11k transoceann 1915.


Some boutiques will discount. Having a good relationship with the staff helps. I've been offered 30% off in a brand boutique before now put unfortunately was not in a position to pull the trigger. Previously, I have been offered 19% off, on a much cheaper watch, which I did buy.


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Over the last 12-18 months used prices have plummeted for most things.
there's only a couple of exceptions.

generally speaking, look at the grey price then you'll maybe get 50%- 70% of that.

I've sold about 30 items over that period and its kinda depressing.

There's about 3 local Sydney dealers, but none are what you'd call cheap, just cheaper than retail, Nick Hacko's probably the most reasonable.

SO don't expect to make money, buy with the idea that you want to wear the watch.

It is much more likely that you'll lose in the long term

watches that go up in value are few and far between and impossible to predict ahead of time.


----------



## Pencey Prep (Apr 9, 2016)

RegF said:


> Mate, do us all a favour and hire a shipping container and just fill 'er up!
> 
> But seriously
> 
> ...


There is a Bell & Ross shop in the Block Arcade in Melbourne.


MG1187 said:


> Yeah i'm going to have to bite the bullet and try a few places out with some of my less expensive pieces.
> 
> I just purchased a vintage rado president, runs and keeps good time but the crown is a little tight when winding so i think it might need a clean...
> 
> ...


Sent from my F1f using Tapatalk


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Anyone here in conversation with the Australian Omega Boutiques on price and availability of the 2017 Basel releases?


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

(deleted until I have more information lol)


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

cpl said:


> (deleted until I have more information lol)


I saw this too. Looks like a Patek Philippe boutique from the newsletter but nothing confirmed.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Orange_GT3 said:


> I saw this too. Looks like a Patek Philippe boutique from the newsletter but nothing confirmed.


It's the Hour Glass location so I think it's just their reno and expansion. Next door is the current Hour Glass and when they moved there they told me that they're renovating next door before moving back in.


----------



## TJMike (Jan 30, 2014)

arcadelt said:


> Anyone here in conversation with the Australian Omega Boutiques on price and availability of the 2017 Basel releases?


Don't know about prices, but I was told by an AD it will take at least 8 months for the store to get the 2017 releases.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm going to be in Canberra in early May for work. Are there any watch stores worth checking out? I'd like to try on a Speedy Pro, but there doesn't seem to be an AD in Canberra. Any good second hand/vintage stores anyone can recommend? 
I'm in Hobart and there's nothing here so I like to see what I can in the flesh when interstate. 
Btw, I did get to handle a gold '80s 16808 Submariner in a local Adelaide Exchange store today, but at $17500 it's rather more than my PayPal balance will cope with 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

TJMike said:


> Don't know about prices, but I was told by an AD it will take at least 8 months for the store to get the 2017 releases.


Did you get an allocation then? They were suppose to decide yesterday, but I haven't had a call or an e-mail.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

tritto said:


> Hey guys. I'm going to be in Canberra in early May for work. Are there any watch stores worth checking out? I'd like to try on a Speedy Pro, but there doesn't seem to be an AD in Canberra. Any good second hand/vintage stores anyone can recommend?
> I'm in Hobart and there's nothing here so I like to see what I can in the flesh when interstate.
> Btw, I did get to handle a gold '80s 16808 Submariner in a local Adelaide Exchange store today, but at $17500 it's rather more than my PayPal balance will cope with


Similar question was asked a few months ago. Probably easiest to just provide the link back to that discussion.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks @arcadelt. Looks like there is bigger all then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

tritto said:


> Thanks @arcadelt. Looks like there is bigger all then.


Unfortunately so!


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Why does Tapatalk insist on changing bugger to bigger?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

tritto said:


> Why does Tapatalk insist on changing bugger to bigger?


Same reason it changes shoddy to **** in some contexts - political correctness gone made.


----------



## TJMike (Jan 30, 2014)

arcadelt said:


> Did you get an allocation then? They were suppose to decide yesterday, but I haven't had a call or an e-mail.


I am not interested in purchasing any of them. I just remembered someone asked the question here so I thought I would ask.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

TJMike said:


> I am not interested in purchasing any of them. I just remembered someone asked the question here so I thought I would ask.


Fair enough. Thanks for asking.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

arcadelt said:


> Similar question was asked a few months ago. Probably easiest to just provide the link back to that discussion.


That link doesn't work but I can confirm that Canberra's a wasteland in respect of Swiss brands. There's a TAG Heuer AD in the city but nothing higher than that anywhere.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Show us WURW while you commemorate ANZAC Day 2017.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/anzac-day-wruw-while-you-commemorate-4267586.html


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

With deepest regards,


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

A nod to the past.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Aussie Adina for ANZAC day.







Lest we forget.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Respect.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

The words to the last post and this excerpt from the poem "For the Fallen" were painted on the concrete T-Walls protecting the entrance to Camp Russell, the home of Australian forces in Kandahar. They were a fitting reminder every time you entered the gates.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Let's also remember this is the 75th Anniversary of the Kokoda Campaign in PNG.
A campaign won and fought by young Australians against overwhelming odds, a campaign that deserves more recognition that it gets.
If not for the young, brave Aussie soldiers, AUSTRALIA could be a different country today.

Bomana Cemetary, Port Moresby in PNG.

Lest We Forget










This morning......


----------



## Pencey Prep (Apr 9, 2016)

I watches the Kokoda movie a couple of days ago. It is very worthwhile and quite moving. Lest We Forget.


----------



## michaelp7 (Jan 4, 2017)

michaelp7 said:


> Team Down Under!
> 
> I'm returning to Sydney in May after 4 years in the states benefiting from a (Trump style) HUGE amount of choice watch wise, and at prices I know will be impossible to find when I get home.
> 
> ...


Landed!

Just thankful the bloke at customs didn't want to search my flight bag. Am sure it would have been an interesting conversation explaining why I shouldn't pay duty on a dozen watches - some of which look mint.

Took the opportunity to mooch around Sydney city yesterday - Gregory's seems very open to discounts - Oris 10 day power reserve down to 4.5k from 7.5k - also B&M, Longines, but nothing high end. Save that for Farren - Price across the road. That place is a sweet shop for watch lovers, and I wouldn't bother asking for a deal. Same goes for Hour Glass, and whilst they seem to have Rolex galore, I think their allocation on other brands is a bit spotty.

Preowned I popped in to Vintage Watch Co in the Strand - pretty mixed stock in there. Pricing was 10-20% higher than online which is understandable given location.

Did I miss anywhere noteworthy?

Original question was - what should I bring out? Answer - I pulled the trigger on a chocolate sapphire sandwich.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiejoe (Feb 9, 2015)

One for the Rolex lasses and lads.

Just found an Australian company who have developed and selling rubber straps for Rolex sport models, Zealande.

www.zealande.com

Looks like a cheaper alternate to Everest and Rubber B.

Curious to what they are like.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## globetrotta (Jan 13, 2015)

As an expat who is a student of history and had great grandfather who somehow survived WW1 and a grandfather at Dunkerque my respect tp those of every nation whos served - well I cannot express my sincere thanks and gratitude. It astounds me that in Australia so much focus is on WW1, when as Brisman correctly states Kokoda deserves equal and perhaps higher billing when you consider it was on your backdoor step...and given the Chockies unbelievable efforts my partners grandfather was one I am humbled and honoured to live here these guys actually fought for their country. If one considers battles Long Tan deserves a mention, and while all these guys were heroes for Kokoda should stand tallest for it was for Australia, not Britain, Long Tan one could say was for the USA...see my point. In any case i wonder if kids today would make such a sacrifice and i doubt it. I applaud them!


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Just bought a watch from Define Watches in Brisbane. Purchased over the net. Just reporting that the transaction was easy, service was excellent, and delivery was swift. More importantly, I like the watch a lot, and enjoy having local warranty from an authorised dealer on shore. 
(I have no affiliation, just letting the community know).


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Down Under what? Lol.
Never did undertand what own Under" meant!
Think I'd luv Australia. When does an island
become a continent? Duh! DAMIFINO!!

X Traindriver


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Aussies:
What kinda country has railroads of 2 different gauges that meet
then passengers change trains to continue their journey from one
side of the country to the other? Assuming the 2 RRs are still in
business.

USA RR's are for the most part the same guage. 4'11". Cept a few
narrow guage RR's. Or cog RR's.

X Traindriver (40 years)


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Aussies:
What kinda country has railroads of 2 different gauges that meet
then passengers change trains to continue their journey from one
side of the country to the other? Assuming the 2 RRs are still in
business.

USA RR's are for the most part the same guage. 4'11". Cept a few
narrow guage RR's. Or cog RR's.

X Traindriver (40 years)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

arogle1stus said:


> Down Under what? Lol.
> Never did undertand what own Under" meant!
> Think I'd luv Australia. When does an island
> become a continent? Duh! DAMIFINO!!
> ...


Check out any standard Globe and you'll see that Oz is located "Down Under"...


----------



## Pencey Prep (Apr 9, 2016)

Dropped into Eighth Avenue Watches in The Emporium , Melbourne. The staff are very friendly and helpful. They have a lot of watches there that are hard to see elsewhere. Ball, Edox,Eterna,Glycine,Luminox and quite a few were heavily discounted. Anyone visiting Melbourne should pay them a visit. No affiliation just like their range and service.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

arogle1stus said:


> Aussies:
> What kinda country has railroads of 2 different gauges that meet
> then passengers change trains to continue their journey from one
> side of the country to the other? Assuming the 2 RRs are still in
> ...


Best of both worlds brother, i had a mate who was a sydney train driver until they started drug testing them a lot more about 20 years ago, he used to drive trains wired on crystal meth/speed for decades, he'd smoke bongs in the drivers seat every day too whilst listening to iron maiden and mega death, sometimes he wouldnt sleep for days n weeks, he told me there were many drivers doing the same thing back then.
He never had an accident but used to often miss stations trying to make up time, he was sacked for continually getting caught skipping stations.
Youd love Australia mate n we'd love to have you.


----------



## Pencey Prep (Apr 9, 2016)

Should have done Jail Time. Sounds like a real piece of work to drive thousands of people around juiced up. I remember Granville.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

arogle1stus said:


> Down Under what? Lol.
> Never did undertand what own Under" meant!
> Think I'd luv Australia. When does an island
> become a continent? Duh! DAMIFINO!!
> ...


Down under a nice set of legs


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Pencey Prep said:


> Should have done Jail Time. Sounds like a real piece of work to drive thousands of people around juiced up. I remember Granville.


I remember that the driver's actions were not a contributing factor in the accident but Cobia's story sure does alarm me too!


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> Aussies:
> What kinda country has railroads of 2 different gauges that meet
> then passengers change trains to continue their journey from one
> side of the country to the other? Assuming the 2 RRs are still in
> ...


Thanks for the spam, but just to upset you even more there are actually 3 gauges in Australia. Broad, narrow and standard.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Time On My Hands said:


> Just bought a watch from Define Watches in Brisbane. Purchased over the net. Just reporting that the transaction was easy, service was excellent, and delivery was swift. More importantly, I like the watch a lot, and enjoy having local warranty from an authorised dealer on shore.
> (I have no affiliation, just letting the community know).


Define is just around the corner from me. The owner, a German chap, is very knowledgable and always willing to talk. Nothing has ever quite caught my eye enough to buy though, at least not in any normal person's budget....


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Pencey Prep said:


> Should have done Jail Time. Sounds like a real piece of work to drive thousands of people around juiced up. I remember Granville.


Reality is he was lucky he was on tracks, theres not too much that can go wrong if you go through the motions, it was very common back then, the real dangerous ones are the truck drivers doing the same thing all over the country.
Its lucky we have very strict procedures in place that have put a stop on it in state rail, its still happening on the roads though.


----------



## Spandy22 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi all, sorry to hijack this thread a little. Joined a while ago and had a quick question for everyone. Does anyone have any contact with Jacob Thompson the watch maker from Sydney? I've been trying to contact jim for a while through email, phone Twitter, fb group etc with no luck. I have a watch course booked with him and can't get hold of him to sort it out. Anyone know if or contacted him recently? Thanks


----------



## Duke 916 (May 6, 2017)

Just noticed this thread and thought i would say G'day. I also recently bought a Sinn 556a from Define Watches and thought that delivery time and customer service was excellent.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Spandy22 said:


> Hi all, sorry to hijack this thread a little. Joined a while ago and had a quick question for everyone. Does anyone have any contact with Jacob Thompson the watch maker from Sydney? I've been trying to contact jim for a while through email, phone Twitter, fb group etc with no luck. I have a watch course booked with him and can't get hold of him to sort it out. Anyone know if or contacted him recently? Thanks


Can you PM me details, have you paid him for the course?

Thanks.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Cobia:
So you're saying Australia is called that because its"Under" the Equator? Under meaning below I suppose.
One of the things I always admired about Down Under was it started (as I've read) as a Penal Colony at
(Botany Bay i.e.) and grew to one of the finest nations in the world!!!
American actor Alan Ladd starred in that film.
I've never seen a finer film than "Breaker Morant" with Jack Tompson, Bryan Brown etal.
100 Attaboys to the people of Down Under. No better in the world!!!!!

X US Traindriver.

PS I wasn't aware Australia had 3 RRs of differing gauges. Learn a new fact every day.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

arogle1stus said:


> So you're saying Australia is called that because its"Under" the Equator? Under meaning below I suppose.


Only because of Northern hemisphere chauvinism! One enterprising Aussie went ahead and fixed the world map:










?


----------



## Spandy22 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi All, regarding my question about Jacob Thompson, I managed to contact him and everything is sorted. Thanks to the forum members for providing info. Wish him the best for the future. Spandy.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

eljay said:


> arcadelt said:
> 
> 
> > Similar question was asked a few months ago. Probably easiest to just provide the link back to that discussion.
> ...


I forgot to mention that AJ Watch Repairs in the city carries Mühle-Glashütte, MeisterSinger and Glycine, which are at least interesting.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Check out any standard Globe and you'll see that Oz is located "Down Under"...
> 
> View attachment 11798706


I had that very globe as a child.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

arogle1stus said:


> Cobia:
> So you're saying Australia is called that because its"Under" the Equator? Under meaning below I suppose.
> One of the things I always admired about Down Under was it started (as I've read) as a Penal Colony at
> (Botany Bay i.e.) and grew to one of the finest nations in the world!!!
> ...


I really like you mate, youve such an honest and genuine feel about you, so personable, i like that a lot in a person, if you ever head down this way mate let me know and i'll look after you.
And yep they call us down under because we are on the bottom of the globe/earth the way everybody looks at the earth.
But because of that we are ahead of basically everybody coming into a new day or year, so its got its good points mate.
Breaker Morant great movie and Jack Thompsons a good actor, youve good knowledge about the land down under bro, especially our movies.
Did you like the first 2 mad max?
cheers


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Cobia said:


> I really like you mate, youve such an honest and genuine feel about you, so personable, i like that a lot in a person, if you ever head down this way mate let me know and i'll look after you.
> And yep they call us down under because we are on the bottom of the globe/earth the way everybody looks at the earth.
> But because of that we are ahead of basically everybody coming into a new day or year, so its got its good points mate.
> Breaker Morant great movie and Jack Thompsons a good actor, youve good knowledge about the land down under bro, especially our movies.
> ...


Art's one of the best around. I seem to follow him around like a puppy dog trying to help people understand.

FWIW, Mad Max and The Road Warrior were two of the best films released in the US around 1980. There have never been such movies with the abstract, raw traits produced here. People tried, but it was pathetic to witness. Mel Gibson, warts and all, is a wizard.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

eljay said:


> I forgot to mention that AJ Watch Repairs in the city carries Mühle-Glashütte, MeisterSinger and Glycine, which are at least interesting.


Thanks Eljay. I found AJ's and took a look at the Glycines and MeisterSingers. As I was walking there I came upon Doc Clock (I think), which had a few vintage pieces in the window and I chatted to the guy in Mazzucchelli's for a little bit (only the Tag Monaco worth looking at). Then off to a couple of the national galleries for some culture before my flight home. The highlight was a catch-up with a Canberra local and fellow vintage Seiko collector for a few beers and watch talk. 
Even though I didn't find a lot to look at in Canberra, I found this poorly advertised on Gumtree when I returned for $150. Cleaned up quite nice. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

A GS Hi-Beat for $150?! Blimey, what a find.

Is Doc Clock the one with the Atmos (that isn't for sale) in the window?


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

tritto said:


> I found this poorly advertised on Gumtree when I returned for $150.


Nice find.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank goodness the talked has turned back to watches...


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

eljay said:


> A GS Hi-Beat for $150?! Blimey, what a find.
> 
> Is Doc Clock the one with the Atmos (that isn't for sale) in the window?


I didn't notice the Atmos, but I don't know what it is so I guess that's not surprising 
They had a few 40s/50s hand winding chronos etc, but what caught my eye was a nice blue and white dialled Omega Dynamic (the wide oval model).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

tritto said:


> I didn't notice the Atmos, but I don't know what it is so I guess that's not surprising


It's a self-winding clock, made by Jaeger LeCoultre, that derives its energy from fluctuations in temperature and air pressure. It's quite fascinating.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atmos_clock

http://www.jaeger-lecoultre.com/au/en/watches/atmos.html


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

What a cool idea @eljay. Now if only they could make something small enough to fit on a wrist. It could run all day just from the temperature variation caused by putting the watch on in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

tritto said:


> What a cool idea @eljay. Now if only they could make something small enough to fit on a wrist. It could run all day just from the temperature variation caused by putting the watch on in the morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like the kind of thing a watchmaker would do just to prove they could...

Therefore I'm all for it!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Art's one of the best around. I seem to follow him around like a puppy dog trying to help people understand.
> 
> FWIW, Mad Max and The Road Warrior were two of the best films released in the US around 1980. There have never been such movies with the abstract, raw traits produced here. People tried, but it was pathetic to witness. Mel Gibson, warts and all, is a wizard.


Well said mate, Arts a top fella.
Totally agree on the first two MM, they were so raw and so Australian, they dont make em like that any more.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

eljay:
They must've moved a continent while I was napping in my LazyBoy!!
Bloody crafty I say. Huip hip hooray for tha blokes Down Under.
Only things I know of Aussieland is from films like "On the Beach"
And as I said "Breaker Morant"

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Any QLDers here? was just looking at your official team photo and thinking it looks a bit crowded? 









GO THE BLUES!!

Not long till kick off!!


----------



## Pencey Prep (Apr 9, 2016)

It's good old Cane Toad v Cockroach time again. As Roy and HG would say, " The Festival of the Boot"


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Pencey Prep said:


> It's good old Cane Toad v Cockroach time again. As Roy and HG would say, " The Festival of the Boot"


GO THE BLUES!! Seriously that was a smashing, 28-4, poor toads got stuffed tonight and NSW are primed for the series.
QLD are shot without JT.


----------



## Pencey Prep (Apr 9, 2016)

Yeah they definitely missed JT. You reckon Billy will get a crack?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Pencey Prep said:


> Yeah they definitely missed JT. You reckon Billy will get a crack?


Most likely yes he'll get called back in, i dont think he would have made any impact last night anyway, the blues were too committed in defence, they really dominated QLDs pack, JT might have made a difference but ive a feeling we will win next game and wrap up the series with or without him, im hoping anyway lol.

Poor Banjo players up north must have sore heads today


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't even like league very much but I enjoyed that

And it had the bonus of ending all the gloating in the office. All is good and harmonious today!


----------



## mothandrust (May 25, 2017)

Cobia said:


> GO THE BLUES!! Seriously that was a smashing, 28-4, poor toads got stuffed tonight and NSW are primed for the series.
> QLD are shot without JT.


It still wasn't as bad as 2015 game 3, 52-6 😂😂 Queensland gave you more than a smashing then! We'll still win this series despite losing the first match-we have to give you a head start to make it fair 😜


----------



## globetrotta (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey fellow downunderers Aussie or otherwise...I would like to get a watch relumed...seems a big ask downunder anyone know of someone/somewhere preferably in Australia or NZ or even Singapore if needs must where a guy can get his watch relumed?

Cheers Ashes this year and as an expat the night game here in Adelaide will be brilliant certainly less glare and heat cannot wait night cricket - do they use lumed balls I wonder


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

I believe Adam from Lewis Watch Co in PERTH can do relumes.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Adrian from Vintagetimeaustralia.com (Adelaide) has done some excellent work for me on vintage Seikos. Got a photo of the watch you want relumed? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Define is just around the corner from me. The owner, a German chap, is very knowledgable and always willing to talk. Nothing has ever quite caught my eye enough to buy though, at least not in any normal person's budget....


Now could be the last opportunity for an easy visit.

Define Watches are moving the shop from Brisbane to Noosa Heads. 
And if you buy online, they've had a deal for the last couple of months. Discount code Basel250 gets a $250 discount until the end of June 2017. (I got a Sinn, at a reasonable price this way).


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Cool. I'll be in Noosa later in the year so will have to check them out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Time On My Hands said:


> Now could be the last opportunity for an easy visit.
> 
> Define Watches are moving the shop from Brisbane to Noosa Heads.
> And if you buy online, they've had a deal for the last couple of months. Discount code Basel250 gets a $250 discount until the end of June 2017. (I got a Sinn, at a reasonable price this way).


That's an interesting and curious change of location, although I guess depending on where they move to in Noosa Heads, they get more foot traffic.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Going to Melbourne (again) later this year.

Looking forward to checking out the nice Watch Shops there.

I was there in May of last year, and saw quite a few.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Time On My Hands said:


> Now could be the last opportunity for an easy visit.
> 
> Define Watches are moving the shop from Brisbane to Noosa Heads.
> And if you buy online, they've had a deal for the last couple of months. Discount code Basel250 gets a $250 discount until the end of June 2017. (I got a Sinn, at a reasonable price this way).





Orange_GT3 said:


> That's an interesting and curious change of location, although I guess depending on where they move to in Noosa Heads, they get more foot traffic.


I was walking passed the shop this morning and noticed the sign was out and the door was open. He wasn't open but let me conme in for a few minutes. I was interested to see if he had any Lehmanns in stock.... he did and they were absolutely gorgeous watches. He had these:

Pointer Date: Lehmann Präzisionsuhren GmbH Manufaktur Schramberg | Pointer date bicolor;
Power Reserve Pointer Date: Lehmann Präzisionsuhren GmbH Manufaktur Schramberg | Power Reserve pointer date;
Date: Lehmann Präzisionsuhren GmbH Manufaktur Schramberg | Date darkblue; and
Date Ceramic: Lehmann Präzisionsuhren GmbH Manufaktur Schramberg | Date Ceramic.

Sadly out of my price range but really good to see them nonetheless. He also gave me the very interesting story behind the brand.

His last day in Bulimba is this Tuesday.


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

Just letting anyone who buys from jomashop in united states to be careful if you place 2 watches on the same order and you use shopmate for delivery or another delivery agent.
jomashop might send the one order in 2 packages a week or so apart.
It happened to me i got lumbered with 2 shipping charges as i thought the 2 watches would be together.
shopmate gave me 25% off shipping, found them to be quite good too especially customer service.
just thought i would let people know how some of these online usa shops operate.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Just wondering, If you guys sell a quartz/solar watch to an overseas buyer, how do you guys do shipping?

I have a few I'd like to sell, and Aus Post won't accept anything with a battery for international postage.

(When I've put up a listing for sale to Australia only I've never had a single nibble - I guess the market is just too small.)


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

huwp said:


> I have a few I'd like to sell, and Aus Post won't accept anything with a battery for international postage.


Has someone at the Post Office told you that or was it something you read?


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

arcadelt said:


> Has someone at the Post Office told you that or was it something you read?


Both - I've been told that at more than one post office, and (at least until recently) there was advice explicitly stating that on the Aus Post website.

When I posted an automatic watch a few months ago, they specifically asked "A watch? Is there any battery in it?" ("No, it's mechanical.") And they had me write "NO BATTERY" on the label.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

huwp said:


> Both - I've been told that at more than one post office, and (at least until recently) there was advice explicitly stating that on the Aus Post website.
> 
> When I posted an automatic watch a few months ago, they specifically asked "A watch? Is there any battery in it?" ("No, it's mechanical.") And they had me write "NO BATTERY" on the label.


I'm really surprised a battery that small would be a big deal, and I'm sure things with batteries get posted all the time. My Breitling B-1 was sent by post, but then I guess Australia Post has no say in what is coming in the other direction.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

arcadelt said:


> I'm really surprised a battery that small would be a big deal, and I'm sure things with batteries get posted all the time. My Breitling B-1 was sent by post, but then I guess Australia Post has no say in what is coming in the other direction.


Yeah, I've had dozens of quartz and solar delivered _to me_ with no problems at all. Domestic shipping of even larger batteries also seems to be no issue. It smacks a bit of the situation where it is easier to apply a blanket rule than it is to try to define and police a policy that actually makes sense. But there you go.

So does anyone have a solution?


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Why not just take the battery out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

Batteries are okay, just can't send ni-cad I think it is as they can overheat in flight. All my accutrons bought and sold never had an issue. Contact Auspost and they will clarify. Just send Auspost with insurance and tracking, quick and easy.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Michael Day said:


> Why not just take the battery out?


Technically, yes this would provide a solution. But now I'd be listing a watch for sale and having to include in the description - "Oh by the way, if you are an international buyer the watch will be opened and will arrive at yours without a battery/capacitor in it, and you'll have to source a new one yourself." Not really an ideal sales pitch...


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

huwp said:


> Both - I've been told that at more than one post office, and (at least until recently) there was advice explicitly stating that on the Aus Post website.
> 
> When I posted an automatic watch a few months ago, they specifically asked "A watch? Is there any battery in it?" ("No, it's mechanical.") And they had me write "NO BATTERY" on the label.


Change post office as they have it wrong. Lithium should not be an issue, ni-cad is the problem one from memory and watches don't have ni-cads


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I have been told my more than one Post Office that they won't accept any Watch with batteries in it.



huwp said:


> Just wondering, If you guys sell a quartz/solar watch to an overseas buyer, how do you guys do shipping?
> 
> I have a few I'd like to sell, and Aus Post won't accept anything with a battery for international postage.
> 
> (When I've put up a listing for sale to Australia only I've never had a single nibble - I guess the market is just too small.)


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

huwp said:


> Just wondering, If you guys sell a quartz/solar watch to an overseas buyer, how do you guys do shipping?
> 
> I have a few I'd like to sell, and Aus Post won't accept anything with a battery for international postage.





dantan said:


> I have been told my more than one Post Office that they won't accept any Watch with batteries in it.


That all sounds ridiculous. Perhaps print out Australia Post's own dangerous goods guidelines (available here) and demonstrate your compliance? If they argue with you after you've done everything you're legally required to do, well I guess a technical victory's still a victory, right? :-(

I've never even been asked any questions by Australia Post, beyond signing the dangerous goods declaration. :think:



johnno1954 said:


> Change post office as they have it wrong. Lithium should not be an issue, ni-cad is the problem one from memory and watches don't have ni-cads


I think you have it around the wrong way. NiCd isn't singled out while Lithium has special storage and handling requirements, because of its energy density and reactivity.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Michael Day said:


> Why not just take the battery out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Or just say it doesn't have a battery?


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Well the latest dangerous goods packaging guide seems a bit more flexible than the old page which simply stated 'no batteries in international post' - but that of course I can't find any more. I'm not making this up - a couple of years ago, before finding this out, I sold a camera to someone OS and Aus Post flatly refused to allow the battery to be included. I had to ship the camera without the battery and buy another battery from an online store for delivery to the buyer. The suggested alternative, shipping via PackSend, was going to cost almost as much as I sold the camera for.

The challenge is, of course, going to be proving to my friendly neighbourhood post shop worker that the battery in a watch meets the requirements. (Does it? Honestly after reading the guide I have no idea. I'd have to do a bunch more research on each type of watch to be more sure.) For a start, I'm not sure that any watch meets the requirements that, quote:

"The device containing the [batteries] must:• have a method for stopping the device from accidentally activating
during transport (e.g. internal packaging that prevents the power
button being activated)"

- if they wanted to be picky.



jupiter6 said:


> Or just say it doesn't have a battery?


I considered this - but then if they x-ray the package, see a battery and return or destroy it then again, not a great buying experience.

Has nobody actually sold a quartz/solar watch to an OS buyer? I know it's hard selling from Aus but I would have thought someone would have tried.


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

https://auspost.com.au/parcels-mail/postage-tips-guides/dangerous-prohibited-items

To me, this says pull the crown out and use a piece of paper to stop it being pushed in accidentally. To obey the rule it should be shipped in a wooden box, so probably means posh watches only that tend to come in nice, wooden boxes.


----------



## jasper0711 (Jun 20, 2017)

WIS mate, I'm trying to create a microbrand online store, based in Melbourne, what's your thoughts?


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

jasper0711 said:


> WIS mate, I'm trying to create a microbrand online store, based in Melbourne, what's your thoughts?


Are you starting your own micro brand or you'll be selling a range of other micro brands?


----------



## jasper0711 (Jun 20, 2017)

arcadelt said:


> Are you starting your own micro brand or you'll be selling a range of other micro brands?


I am selling range of other micro brands.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

That could work as long as you don't get too greedy on the prices you charge. Most of the micro brands would have very small margins, especially those made through crowd funding.


----------



## jasper0711 (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks mate!


----------



## michaelp7 (Jan 4, 2017)

Now back in Sydney from living in the states. Decided to consolidate the collection and release a few watches. Steinhart, Evant, Alpina, Bremont & Omega. Question for the group - outside of eBay and WUS how / where would you sell?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

michaelp7 said:


> Now back in Sydney from living in the states. Decided to consolidate the collection and release a few watches. Steinhart, Evant, Alpina, Bremont & Omega. Question for the group - outside of eBay and WUS how / where would you sell?


You could try Chrono24, or there are several watch stores around that will buy your watches, such as vintagewatchco.


----------



## michaelp7 (Jan 4, 2017)

Orange_GT3 said:


> You could try Chrono24, or there are several watch stores around that will buy your watches, such as vintagewatchco.


Good tips - thanks. I've considered Chrono24 - just don't know if I'd buy from a private seller on that site

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

michaelp7 said:


> Good tips - thanks. I've considered Chrono24 - just don't know if I'd buy from a private seller on that site


I know what you mean. I've only bought once from Chrono24 and that was from a dealer via Trusted Checkout.

Other shops/web sites that buy include Armadale Watch Gallery, Watch Collector and Watch Trader, although I guess you'll get less from them than you would from a private sale.


----------



## jasper0711 (Jun 20, 2017)

michaelp7 said:


> Now back in Sydney from living in the states. Decided to consolidate the collection and release a few watches. Steinhart, Evant, Alpina, Bremont & Omega. Question for the group - outside of eBay and WUS how / where would you sell?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Steinhart wise you may try to sell at facebook group? SteinhartTimepiecesUnited


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

michaelp7 said:


> Good tips - thanks. I've considered Chrono24 - just don't know if I'd buy from a private seller on that site


I've bought from a private seller, but we had a face-to-face transaction. It was a great watch and a good price.


----------



## jjcs83 (May 5, 2014)

michaelp7 said:


> Now back in Sydney from living in the states. Decided to consolidate the collection and release a few watches. Steinhart, Evant, Alpina, Bremont & Omega. Question for the group - outside of eBay and WUS how / where would you sell?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There's a FB page - Australian Watch Buy, Swap and Sell that seems to be fairly well moderated - eg scammers kept away for the most part.


----------



## michaelp7 (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks all for the advice. Have signed up to FB and will report back on progress


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Check out George on Master Chef with his Rolex Hulk...


----------



## globetrotta (Jan 13, 2015)

arcadelt said:


> Has someone at the Post Office told you that or was it something you read?


Okay here in Adelaide they told me the same thing when selling a camera..go figure but they have delivered packages for me with batteries e.g. torches I bought from the UK that cam with the batteries inside but they had an interrupter essentially a peace of tape that negates an active circuit. No wonder Aus Post is crap and losing money when they won't deliver stuff. FYI the torches came via Royal Mail to Aus Post. Don't know if that helps.


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

Just in case the great, lithium battery delivery is still in question. Before the rules changed back to allowing watches with a battery I sent a few watches using PACK & SEND - Courier & Freight Deliveries in Australia & Internationally. I can't remember the pricing but it wasn't that far off Auspost. I dealt with Sandra at Box Hill, VIC, who was very pleasant.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

MG1187 said:


> Yeah i'm going to have to bite the bullet and try a few places out with some of my less expensive pieces. I'll let you know how i go anyway.


Just wondering how you got on, where you took the Rado etc and ballpark costs? I'm looking for options again because I'm not entirely satisfied with the service at Expert Watch Repair on Pitt St.


----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)

Sydneysiders, I'm in your lovely* city for a few days and I have noticed that a mob called Master Watchmaking are apparently an AD for Nomos. As I see a Nomos in my (not immediate) future, I'd love to try one in the metal. 

Does anyone have experience with Master Warchmaking in Castlereigh St? Despite them being on the 10th floor, do they actually have a browsable shopfront? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## animalman86 (Aug 29, 2013)

damonism said:


> Sydneysiders, I'm in your lovely* city for a few days and I have noticed that a mob called Master Watchmaking are apparently an AD for Nomos. As I see a Nomos in my (not immediate) future, I'd love to try one in the metal.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with Master Warchmaking in Castlereigh St? Despite them being on the 10th floor, do they actually have a browsable shopfront? Enquiring minds want to know.


I bought my wife a Nomos from here and found them very helpful and accomodating. They have a full collection that you can browse and it is quite a casual/relaxed environment.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)

animalman86 said:


> I bought my wife a Nomos from here and found them very helpful and accomodating. They have a full collection that you can browse and it is quite a casual/relaxed environment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Excellent. Thank you.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

damonism said:


> Sydneysiders, I'm in your lovely* city for a few days and I have noticed that a mob called Master Watchmaking are apparently an AD for Nomos. As I see a Nomos in my (not immediate) future, I'd love to try one in the metal.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with Master Warchmaking in Castlereigh St? Despite them being on the 10th floor, do they actually have a browsable shopfront? Enquiring minds want to know.


I bought mine from there too. The younger female there is very nice, as is the owner. They were very good to me.


----------



## MG1187 (Aug 5, 2015)

yokied said:


> Just wondering how you got on, where you took the Rado etc and ballpark costs? I'm looking for options again because I'm not entirely satisfied with the service at Expert Watch Repair on Pitt St.


Hey mate.. I ended up taking the Rado to watch world in Haymarket. I think it was like $150-$180 for a basic service. They seem to have done a decent job and the watch is running well although i'd only recommend taking a watch there if it's of low value and you want a bang for buck service.

I'm still on the hunt for a decent watchmaker in Sydney who can look after all my collection both high and low end. I'll update once I find someone.

Hope that helps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)

So I did go to Master Watchmakers in Sydney today and they were lovely and extremely helpful and their Nomos watches are very reasonably priced.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

damonism said:


> Sydneysiders, I'm in your lovely* city for a few days and I have noticed that a mob called Master Watchmaking are apparently an AD for Nomos. As I see a Nomos in my (not immediate) future, I'd love to try one in the metal.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with Master Warchmaking in Castlereigh St? Despite them being on the 10th floor, do they actually have a browsable shopfront? Enquiring minds want to know.


I used to have a client in that building and so have popped in for a browse.

There is indeed a shopfront you can pop in to browse. I found the staff a little stand-offish but as friendly as they needed to be.

There's also a watchmaker in there if you're interested in a more indepth chat you may be able to steal his ear.

EDIT :: just read everyone else's comments about having a great experience so I would recommend ignoring my feedback and chalking it up to an average day


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

FYI to all my compatriots if you are looking for a limited edition railmaster the Omega boutique at Chadstone VIC has one which came up due to a cancelled deposited. They also had a seamaster which I snapped up this afternoon. I think there is only 20 railmasters coming in so get onto them if you have been wanting this one.

If anyone is interested I still want to try on the seamaster before I purchase so I might be taking a waiting list of such just in case it doesn't click on the wrist.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks mate. 

The Omega Boutique in Chadstone, Melbourne, is the one that I have my name on an Omega Railmaster LE. 

I shall be there in October to pick mine up.


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi guys, hadn't seen this thread before. Gee, you blues supporters were pretty vocal a few pages back, how's that working out for you?


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

G'day Melburnians,
Anyone had experience with second hand Watch Traders in Melbourne, specifically, selling Watches to them outrightly (i.e. not trading-in - simply selling to them)?

I shall be in Melbourne in October, and am thinking off offloading some of my Watches.

Thanks guys.

Kind Regards,
Dan.


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

dantan said:


> G'day Melburnians,
> Anyone had experience with second hand Watch Traders in Melbourne, specifically, selling Watches to them outrightly (i.e. not trading-in - simply selling to them)?
> 
> I shall be in Melbourne in October, and am thinking off offloading some of my Watches.
> ...


Hi Dan

I have dealt with Darryl but didn't go through with the sale. He was honesty about his valuations but was on the lower side of what I was offered around the Melbourne dealers.

I would suggest sending over an email with some photos to a couple of dealers and see what you get.

I have bought and sold numerous watches with Bruce at European Watch Gallery (top of Collins St next to Rolex), really good to deal with but have a narrow buying field - then tend to deal mostly with big brands i.e. Rolex, Breitling, IWC, Omega etc but give them a try.

Also try the watch gallery & watchtime as other possible options. I haven't had much to do with either (apart from browsing) but I got a decent offer from watchtime for a piece, only complaint is they tried the pressure sell a little bit which I wasn't a fan of but if you want to do a quick cash sale they might be good for that.

I have found that the dealers with a actual shop location have been better at offering higher amounts but this might be coincidence, I'm not sure.

Also I have had one bad experience with one dealer here in Melbourne so pm me if you want their name.... I'm still working it out with them so I don't want to throw them under the bus yet.... yet being the operative word!

Good luck with the selling.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks mate.

I have sent a couple of e-mails out and have spoken with one of them and received an e-mail from another one.

Melbourne Retailers are a lot more responsive than Perth ones!

I shall send through a PM to you shortly.



trueblueswiss said:


> Hi Dan
> 
> I have dealt with Darryl but didn't go through with the sale. He was honesty about his valuations but was on the lower side of what I was offered around the Melbourne dealers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

I've had dealings with Watch Gallery. Good experience. But remember that they are going to undervalue die to them being middle man who have to sell again and make profit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion.

I can certainly understand that.

I will take a sizeable hit, regardless, but my Rolex's will retain the best value, especially the Submariner.

I have already had a couple of decent prices for them from two Shops.



Michael Day said:


> I've had dealings with Watch Gallery. Good experience. But remember that they are going to undervalue die to them being middle man who have to sell again and make profit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Michael Day said:


> I've had dealings with Watch Gallery. Good experience. But remember that they are going to undervalue die to them being middle man who have to sell again and make profit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Seconded.

Regards,


----------



## michaelp7 (Jan 4, 2017)

Not advocating one way or another, and not speaking from someone who is the market, but worth exploring the local fbook groups if you haven't already before you give up 20/25% to a retailer 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

dantan said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> I can certainly understand that.
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity why are you not selling here on the forum?

Don't mean to pry so sorry if it comes across that way but just curious what aspect of it makes it worth the sale price trade off in your books


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Yep Dan. I would put what ever you want to sell on the forum here and state when you are coming around to melbourne. You never know who might be interested!! Hell I may be interested depending on what you have to offer !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks but I am not on FaceBook.

Thanks for the suggestion, though.



michaelp7 said:


> Not advocating one way or another, and not speaking from someone who is the market, but worth exploring the local fbook groups if you haven't already before you give up 20/25% to a retailer
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Greg,
Since I shall be going to Melbourne for a holiday in October to visit friends and shop around and I know that I will probably end up purchasing one or two new nice Watches there, I'll need to free up some money.

I know that there are several Watch Shops in Melbourne that buy, sell and trade, so I thought that it would be a lot easier and quicker.

I have sold quite a few Watches on this Forum in the last two to three years.

Some took a fair bit of time to sell and I still ended up taking massive hits price-wise.

Saying that, though, I would rather take a hit selling to fellow Members than to Shops.



gregoryb said:


> Out of curiosity why are you not selling here on the forum?
> 
> Don't mean to pry so sorry if it comes across that way but just curious what aspect of it makes it worth the sale price trade off in your books


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

It certainly would be worth a shot advertising on this Forum and seeing which Melburnians may be interested in my Watches.

Thanks for the suggestion.

I started this thread earlier so you have an idea what I've got in my collection:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/consolidating-trimming-down-my-watch-collection-4495959.html

Feel free to PM me and ask me questions and let me know which Watch(es) you might be interested in!



Morrisdog said:


> Yep Dan. I would put what ever you want to sell on the forum here and state when you are coming around to melbourne. You never know who might be interested!! Hell I may be interested depending on what you have to offer !!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

I love it when a plan comes together 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

dantan said:


> G'day Melburnians,
> Anyone had experience with second hand Watch Traders in Melbourne, specifically, selling Watches to them outrightly (i.e. not trading-in - simply selling to them)?
> 
> I shall be in Melbourne in October, and am thinking off offloading some of my Watches.
> ...


What are you selling?

Try listing them on WUS or facebook groups?




dantan said:


> Thanks but I am not on FaceBook.





dantan said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, though.




Sorry, I saw your comment about facebook afterwards. You'll be surprised how active the Aussie watch collecting community is on on facebook. A lot of trading also happens in facebook groups. I spend more time in facebook groups and instagram and hardly ever visit WUS anymore.

In your other other thread you said you want to sell before October. That should be enough time. Just list them on WUS.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

cpl said:


> What are you selling?
> 
> Try listing them on WUS or facebook groups?
> 
> ...




What are these Facebook groups? Are they open, or do you need to be invited to join?


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Selling out right to a dealer is always going to take the big hits.
Perhaps keep watches and use for a trade in on something else!?
I think you could sell the Rolexs here in Aus through WUS, I would be hesitant to ship OS, perhaps there are safe ways idk.
eBay!? Maybe?
Consignment through a dealer or someone you know through FB.
I would use WUS for non Rolex and sell for a fair US dollar price and make on the exchange rate. I've shipped safely to USA before, the current exchange rate makes it worthwhile.
My advice is don't take a big hit on the Rolex, take your time and try and sell locally.
Only my options though.
Cheers


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

I've asked VWC in Sydney how much would they take in a 114060, they said it's around 5.5k, 6k if trade in. Have you seen how much they are selling it on the website? 9-9.2k 
I understand they need to make a profit but 5.5k is just too low, I could easily sell it privately for 8k.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks, mate. I am keeping my options open, and will employ a couple of options.

I am still thinking about what I want to do.



cpl said:


> What are you selling?
> 
> Try listing them on WUS or facebook groups?
> 
> ...


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Good points.

I have sold several Watches in the past on this Forum, and shipped to the US of A, Canada, and even Norway, without any issues, even though I was nervous each time.



Rusty427 said:


> Selling out right to a dealer is always going to take the big hits.
> Perhaps keep watches and use for a trade in on something else!?
> I think you could sell the Rolexs here in Aus through WUS, I would be hesitant to ship OS, perhaps there are safe ways idk.
> eBay!? Maybe?
> ...


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Wow; that's low!

I have been offered $7,000.00 ("maybe a little bit more") by one Shop in Melbourne, with another Shop being very keen on my Watches, especially if I sell more than one of my Watches.



dr3ws said:


> I've asked VWC in Sydney how much would they take in a 114060, they said it's around 5.5k, 6k if trade in. Have you seen how much they are selling it on the website? 9-9.2k
> I understand they need to make a profit but 5.5k is just too low, I could easily sell it privately for 8k.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

dantan said:


> Wow; that's low!
> 
> I have been offered $7,000.00 ("maybe a little bit more") by one Shop in Melbourne, with another Shop being very keen on my Watches, especially if I sell more than one of my Watches.





dantan said:


> Good points.
> 
> I have sold several Watches in the past on this Forum, and shipped to the US of A, Canada, and even Norway, without any issues, even though I was nervous each time.





dantan said:


> Thanks, mate. I am keeping my options open, and will employ a couple of options.
> 
> I am still thinking about what I want to do.


You've heard of multi-quote, haven't you?


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

Just a quick heads-up for Aussies: today's (28Jul2017) issue of the Australian Financial Review has a "Watch: 10 year anniversary" supplement in it's magazine section. Haven't had a real chance to look through it yet, but it does have pretty pictures.

...Mike


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Rusty427 said:


> Selling out right to a dealer is always going to take the big hits.
> Perhaps keep watches and use for a trade in on something else!?
> I think you could sell the Rolexs here in Aus through WUS, I would be hesitant to ship OS, perhaps there are safe ways idk.
> eBay!? Maybe?
> ...


I find US prices to be lower than local Aus prices. Personally I price my watches against US prices to be competitive.

In terms of shipping I've sold lots of watches locally and internationally. Makes no difference. Use a courier for international. Always insure no matter local or international.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

dr3ws said:


> I've asked VWC in Sydney how much would they take in a 114060, they said it's around 5.5k, 6k if trade in. Have you seen how much they are selling it on the website? 9-9.2k
> I understand they need to make a profit but 5.5k is just too low, I could easily sell it privately for 8k.


I'll take the sub for $6k 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Orange_GT3 said:


> What are these Facebook groups? Are they open, or do you need to be invited to join?


Some invitation only. Some are open to everyone.

Try these ones

General watch group
https://www.facebook.com/groups/490183454493735/

Buy/sell group
https://www.facebook.com/groups/926637504080161/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

mfunnell said:


> Just a quick heads-up for Aussies: today's (28Jul2017) issue of the Australian Financial Review has a "Watch: 10 year anniversary" supplement in it's magazine section. Haven't had a real chance to look through it yet, but it does have pretty pictures.
> 
> ...Mike


Here's the link...

Home - Watch Next










Open the link and click 10th Anniversary issue. Its the blue box marked read now.

Regards,


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

cpl said:


> I'll take the sub for $6k
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nooooo, I put my name down at swiss concept for the new DJ41 in blue dial and it has been more than 4 weeks and they haven't called me yet, should I call them and ask? With the strengthening of AUD recently, I'm somewhat tempted to get a hulk or BLNR from the likes of DavidSW although he hasn't got any in stock at the moment. I wonder if I get a BLNR it would be too similar to a sub, both sports model, oyster bracelet, same style of hour marker and hands.


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

General information for anyone in Melbourne over the weekend. 

There is a pop up Nomos shop at Como House in the stables with some of the baselworld releases being shown off. If the weather holds off it is a really nice place for a coffee, walk etc. 

Ill be taking the family along and squeezing in some watch window shopping as well.... if the club campus dark is there i might be tempted to turn that into buying.

Is running both days, have a look on Facebook for more details.

BTW I'm not affiliated to wither Nomos, Monards or Como House


----------



## Jadg (Oct 21, 2015)

trueblueswiss said:


> General information for anyone in Melbourne over the weekend.
> 
> There is a pop up Nomos shop at Como House in the stables with some of the baselworld releases being shown off. If the weather holds off it is a really nice place for a coffee, walk etc.
> 
> ...


Great - thanks for the advice on this!


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

So it appears that I have very little self control


----------



## animalman86 (Aug 29, 2013)

trueblueswiss said:


> So it appears that I have very little self control
> View attachment 12405981


Congratulations.

Now more pics!

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadg (Oct 21, 2015)

Congratulations! What's in the box??


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

trueblueswiss said:


> BTW I'm not affiliated to wither Nomos, Monards or Como House


Well... you are now! Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I assumed the Nomos sundial was a joke (based only on the fact it wasn't available on Nomos's online store) until I visited Monards a month or so back.


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

This little beauty caught my eye


----------



## Jadg (Oct 21, 2015)

That's a great looking watch! Enjoy!


----------



## JayJayPea (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi,
Aussie expat living abroad (USA)
I've lurked these forums for years, but never actually saw this section until reading about it on TRF.


----------



## motlking (May 27, 2015)

Do Rolex ADs in Sydney charge extra when paying by credit card?

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

dr3ws said:


> I've asked VWC in Sydney how much would they take in a 114060, they said it's around 5.5k, 6k if trade in. Have you seen how much they are selling it on the website? 9-9.2k
> I understand they need to make a profit but 5.5k is just too low, I could easily sell it privately for 8k.


I've bought a few new watches from them and find them pretty competitive with online and straight forward to deal with. I've never thinned the herd so don't have any advice to give other than to say what the others have said makes sense about a horses for courses approach. You probably agonised and planned the purchases for donkeys before making them, so if cash is not urgently required then plan the selloff.

Speaking of VWC, when I was in there last waiting for some replacement band links to be added, there was some kid in there (probably 35) with his mum buying ... a 2nd-hand sub. I normally wouldn't have minded, but all the talk of property, start-ups and not being sure what to do with all his money was genuinely awkward. South African.

If that guy is on here, feel free to shoot me a PM mate for some of the best free advice you'll get on making life a little less hellish for salespeople when your mum is clearly buying you a watch.


----------



## animalman86 (Aug 29, 2013)

yokied said:


> I've bought a few new watches from them and find them pretty competitive with online and straight forward to deal with. I've never thinned the herd so don't have any advice to give other than to say what the others have said makes sense about a horses for courses approach. You probably agonised and planned the purchases for donkeys before making them, so if cash is not urgently required then plan the selloff.
> 
> Speaking of VWC, when I was in there last waiting for some replacement band links to be added, there was some kid in there (probably 35) with his mum buying ... a 2nd-hand sub. I normally wouldn't have minded, but all the talk of property, start-ups and not being sure what to do with all his money was genuinely awkward. South African.
> 
> If that guy is on here, feel free to shoot me a PM mate for some of the best free advice you'll get on making life a little less hellish for salespeople when your mum is clearly buying you a watch.


What a classic! Wish I could have witnessed that.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

Does anyone know who will do some watch modding in brisbane or would any watchmaker do it.
Even interstate if i have too, any info be appreciated.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

65rob said:


> Even interstate if i have too, any info be appreciated.


Try Adam from Lewis Watch Co in Perth. Highly regarded in the Omega community.

www.lewiswatchco.com


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Enough members in Canberra and surrounds for a GTG?

I've enviously watched a number of posts about organised (as opposed to impromptu) get togethers in cities around the world and always wondered if there were enough watch collectors and enthusiasts in my part the world to have one too. Does anyone know if there are organised GTGs in Canberra that I might be able to get an invite to, and if not, would there be enough members in Canberra and surrounding districts interested in having one? Because I suspect the numbers are few, I'm casting the net widely by posting similar on all the watch forums and groups I am a member of.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

arcadelt said:


> Enough members in Canberra and surrounds for a GTG?
> 
> I've enviously watched a number of posts about organised (as opposed to impromptu) get togethers in cities around the world and always wondered if there were enough watch collectors and enthusiasts in my part the world to have one too. Does anyone know if there are organised GTGs in Canberra that I might be able to get an invite to, and if not, would there be enough members in Canberra and surrounding districts interested in having one? Because I suspect the numbers are few, I'm casting the net widely by posting similar on all the watch forums and groups I am a member of.


Maaaaaaaybe...


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

Bought this numbered chronometer built by Perth Watchmakers LWC (Lewis Watch Co) complete with all Aussie made extras including two Jarrah travel trays, Aussie made leather pouch and strap and adjusted to +/- 0.5 secs per day! Over the moon with the quality of this buy.


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

johnno1954 said:


> Bought this numbered chronometer built by Perth Watchmakers LWC (Lewis Watch Co) complete with all Aussie made extras including two Jarrah travel trays, Aussie made leather pouch and strap and adjusted to +/- 0.5 secs per day! Over the moon with the quality of this buy.


Congrats mate. Can I know the dimensions and specifications for the watch. How much did it cost?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

eljay said:


> Maaaaaaaybe...


Would you like to add anything else?


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

That LWC is beautiful!


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

First time post in this thread. Fun fact for Friday.... how many Sydney trains employees does it take to change a lightbulb?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pindy (Aug 31, 2017)

hi guys, i recently bought a watch from japan and it was held in customs. its been 2 days and i havent received the letter or phone call from the customs could anyone help me? what should i do


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

pindy said:


> hi guys, i recently bought a watch from japan and it was held in customs. its been 2 days and i havent received the letter or phone call from the customs could anyone help me? what should i do


You should have heard from the local (Aus) delivery agent. If not, do you know who it is so you can contact them with tracking information?


----------



## pindy (Aug 31, 2017)

its australia post, the item was shipped by EMS


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

What shipping service was used? I've had them take up to a week before. I wouldn't worry too much. If you phone Customs they will just tell you they have a backlog. Go through the shipping agent as you should have heard something from them I guess.

They will be in contact. They are not backwards about coming forwards when they want the money. Was it over AUD1k?


----------



## pindy (Aug 31, 2017)

yea i called them today, they gave me the information after that i called the custom broker. yeah it is more than 1k


johnno1954 said:


> What shipping service was used? I've had them take up to a week before. I wouldn't worry too much. If you phone Customs they will just tell you they have a backlog. Go through the shipping agent as you should have heard something from them I guess.
> 
> They will be in contact. They are not backwards about coming forwards when they want the money. Was it over AUD1k?


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

Let us know how it all goes. This is a common concern with stuff coming in.


----------



## pindy (Aug 31, 2017)

The broker just told me that my items has been released by the australian custom . Finally i cant wait to get my hands on my po


johnno1954 said:


> Let us know how it all goes. This is a common concern with stuff coming in.


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

Good news then! Well done!


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

pindy said:


> hi guys, i recently bought a watch from japan and it was held in customs. its been 2 days and i havent received the letter or phone call from the customs could anyone help me? what should i do


Border informed me a few days ago that _your mail article, or a letter relating to your mail article, may take on average 5 to 10 working days to reach you after your mail article arrives in Australia._


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

The 2017 Grand Finals are here. Lets look at the teams and see what watch is appropriate for each team.









NRL Grand final this Sunday.

North Queensland Cowboys








Cowboys Wrecking Ball: Jason Taumalolo ploughs through defenders

North Queensland Cowboys won the right to the grand final the hard way after finishing 8[SUP]th[/SUP] on the ladder. Running out of Townsville, a region of miners and farmers, the Cowboys play a gritty no-nonsense, no frills game with resolute brutal force. Always coming at their opponents no matter the score. Opposing teams should never make the mistake of cruising when in front cause the Cowboys will hurt you. Tough and uncompromising they can put the acid on any team. Their watch the Casio G shock.










Melbourne Storm








Cameron Smith his uncanny football mind summing up what offload will cause the most damage.

Melbourne Storm have demonstrated to fans a masterclass of football in 2017.They lost the grand final last year and have been playing at the level of finals football ever since. Running out in their purple colours they have inspired purple prose from sportswriters across the country this season. A team of stars who love to play for the club but more importantly play for each other. Led by the charismatic Cameron Smith, the team is creative, accomplished and adept in exploring new ways to defeat all before them. The Rolex explorer.


















AFL Grand Final this Saturday

Richmond Tigers








Daniel Rioli at pace and perfectly balanced sets up to kick

Richmond Tigers. Founded in 1885 in inner city Melbourne. It was forever a blue-collar club that this year has played blue chip football. The original suburb is fully gentrified and more latte than lager these days. However it has a huge support base across the state and the country hungry for a premiership win after 35 years. If the fans mental will is any factor it will be like adding an extra player on the ground come game day. The Richmond Tigers with a traditional heart but playing a new exciting brand of football. Like a modern RGM housing a superb vintage movement.










Adelaide Crows








Adelaide Crows Mitch McGovern flies above the pack to take a mark.

The Adelaide Crows come into the final with the favourite tag on their shoulders. They are such an even team with depth and quality across the playing squad. Ferocious at the contest and dominant in the air. Their forwards are a handful for every team in the league. When on fire they bring unbearable heat on their opponents and for them &#8230; the hottest watch right now, the Zenith Defy lab.










So what do you think? Is there better watch match ups? What are your tips?

Regards,


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

James A said:


> So what do you think?


It's nearly over. Seriously though, a valiant effort to make it watch-relevant. Also seriously, the sooner we liberate some of the better athletes from these sports for real ones with real international honours the better.

Also, buying Zodiac watches from the Fossil distributor in Australia is a hellish experience.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

yokied said:


> It's nearly over. Seriously though, a valiant effort to make it watch-relevant. Also seriously, the sooner we liberate some of the better athletes from these sports for real ones with real international honours the better.
> 
> Also, buying Zodiac watches from the Fossil distributor in Australia is a hellish experience.


Hi yokied,

Lets break it down...

_Its nearly over - _Yeah coz finals

_Valiant effort to make watch relevant - _pleasure to write coz finals fever

_Liberate some of the better athletes - _Man, these guys grew up playing a sport they love it's no matter that only a handful of countries play rugby league. AFL is our own indigenous code and an expression of us in sport. Both codes are a celebration.

_For real ones with international honours the better -_As far as I know we already have a national team in every international sports competition - shout out to the Matilda's.

Sorry to hear about your trouble with Fossil.

My tips for what they are worth.

NRL : Melbourne to win in a battle for the ages.
AFL: My heart says Richmond but my head says Adelaide.

Regards,


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm going with this one today.
#gotiges #37yearsbetweendrinks #tigerarmy









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Richmond going well at the moment.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

dantan said:


> Richmond going well at the moment.


Great third quarter so far...
Leading by 35 points.

Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Great performance by the Tiges. 

Neutral supporter (I support the Dockers) here. 

The Crows were probably the best side for the entire season but what a season!

Well done to the Tigers for winning the Premiership after finishing in 13th at the end of last season. Great performance today. Deserved winners today.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

I have no words....

Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

100,021 at the MCG today!


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Black5 said:


> I have no words....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


Well done. Neutral also. Swans are mine.

Tigers are kings of the jungle.










Regards,


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Before the season commenced, I tipped GWS to win it. 

When the Swans finally started winning some games, I tipped them to win it. 

Things did not look too good for the Tigers when they lost those consecutive matches by under a goal, including that after-the-siren winner by David Mundy. 

You’ve gotta love Sport!

Enjoy!


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Black and gold watch for the Tigers. Well deserved victory.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm just glad that's all finally over with.

Although it's not looking good for the rugby or cricket teams...


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

When I am in Melbourne next week, I wonder whether the Tiger Army will still be in full force in the City!


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

yokied said:


> Also, buying Zodiac watches from the Fossil distributor in Australia is a hellish experience.


What happened (or didn't happen?)?

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

dantan said:


> When I am in Melbourne next week, I wonder whether the Tiger Army will still be in full force in the City!


Tiger and Storm fans are probably in recovery mode.










And so we don't venture too far off track here are the winning clubs promotional watches.


















Regards,


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Being a die hard lifetime eels supporter and having last won a comp in 86, i was absolutely thrilled for Richmond fans, couldnt be happier for them.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

jupiter6 said:


> What happened (or didn't happen?)?


I've tried to buy three, have bought one from Aus and bought another from Topper. Topper was faster door-to-door. Two of them they only had one in stock in Melbourne, I had to make at least three calls and visit a Sydney store that doesn't even have stock just to convince them to transfer one of them from Melbourne. Oh no they wouldn't post direct to me as customer, so had to come back in store again to pay and pick it up. The third one they claimed not to be able to order them from the international mothership (without even trying to check).

And based on my experiences, Apple eating Fossil's lunch makes a lot of sense. They make Apple's quirky customer service look good.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I went to pick up my Omega Railmaster LE 60th Anniversary today. 

I would have picked it up yesterday afternoon had Qantas not messed up my flight (aircraft had to be changed and the changed aircraft was smaller so I along with about 22 others were left without seats!) and then delayed my re-allocated flight. Ended up arriving in Melbourne 6.5 hours later. 

I spent a lot of time looking at heaps of Watches in Melbourne today.


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

dantan said:


> I went to pick up my Omega Railmaster LE 60th Anniversary today.
> 
> I would have picked it up yesterday afternoon had Qantas not messed up my flight (aircraft had to be changed and the changed aircraft was smaller so I along with about 22 others were left without seats!) and then delayed my re-allocated flight. Ended up arriving in Melbourne 6.5 hours later.
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking at heaps of Watches in Melbourne today.


Congrats mate! Now we need pictures! Including all the watches that you tried on too


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Pictures of my Omega Railmaster 60th Anniversary LE, along with some random shots including some Watches that I tried on. 

The Watch that impressed me the most today (excluding my Railmaster LE) was an Hermes Slim D‘Hermes with a Dark Grey (Anthracite?) dial. Stunning Watch. Great leather strap (wouldn’t have expected any less from Hermes) and lovely finishing on the automatic movement (including micro rotor). I didn’t take photos of it, unfortunately.


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

That's the omega boutique at chadstone? Nice and friendly people there, one in cbd too.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes; the Chadstone one.

They were the ones that got back to me first in July that were able to obtain it.

Excellent service and a free giant poster of the Speedmasters and a couple of magazines. 


dr3ws said:


> That's the omega boutique at chadstone? Nice and friendly people there, one in cbd too.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Getting on a plane for a watch is impressive dedication. Quite a few Sydneysiders, myself included, are very envious of Chadstone.


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

Just a quick one

If anyone is looking for a limited edition Seamaster I will be giving up the one allocated to me. If anyone wants it please let me know as I can advise Omega boutique at Chadstone when I get my deposit back.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

> If anyone is looking for a limited edition Seamaster I will be giving up the one allocated to me. If anyone wants it please let me know as I can advise Omega boutique at Chadstone when I get my deposit back.


Not me, but I know another forum member who might be so I have sent him a link to your post.


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

GMH Watches said:


> Not me, but I know another forum member who might be so I have sent him a link to your post.


I went in yesterday so if you need more details I have the card of the assistant manager I spoke if that would help.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I wish I could afford a Seamaster 300 60th Anniversary, to add to my Railmaster 60th Anniversary!

The staff at Omega Chadstone are excellent.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

These were what I was drooling over in Melbourne.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Still available.

I am trying to figure out whether it would be crazy to have a Railmaster LE and a Seamaster LE.



trueblueswiss said:


> Just a quick one
> 
> If anyone is looking for a limited edition Seamaster I will be giving up the one allocated to me. If anyone wants it please let me know as I can advise Omega boutique at Chadstone when I get my deposit back.
> 
> ...


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

Had a really good experience here in Brisbane with a watchmaker who has recently set up shop in the CBD. Has been doing this for the last 27 years. Troy Studders is his name and his business is unsurprisingly called CBD Watch Repairs (Level 2, NAB Chambers, 180 Queen St). Apparently has only set up shop within the last month.

Just got him to service a vintage watch I inherited from my grandfather and he’s got this really simple manual wind movement that hasn’t had a service in 30-40 years up and running to within chronometer spec.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

bmfang said:


> Had a really good experience here in Brisbane with a watchmaker who has recently set up shop in the CBD. Has been doing this for the last 27 years. Troy Studders is his name and his business is unsurprisingly called CBD Watch Repairs (Level 2, NAB Chambers, 180 Queen St). Apparently has only set up shop within the last month.
> 
> Just got him to service a vintage watch I inherited from my grandfather and he's got this really simple manual wind movement that hasn't had a service in 30-40 years up and running to within chronometer spec.


Nice. Thank you for sharing his details. His location is very handy for me and provides some competition for Watch Tech on Edward Street.


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Nice. Thank you for sharing his details. His location is very handy for me and provides some competition for Watch Tech on Edward Street.


There is also Ian Head of TimeCraft Watch Services who is on Level 3 of the same building. I have used him for two of my previous vintage watch restorations but am considering switching over to Troy exclusively from now onwards (especially since he's got my ancient FHF ST96 movement running to +2s/day (averaged over 5 positions)). Ian is also likely to retire in the near future (at least that's what he told me last year).

Watch Tech quoted me extreme amounts to restore my vintage timepieces. I suspect they only give a .... if the vintage watches are Omega or Rolex, which all of my vintage pieces aren't. Their lost business is another's gain.

Troy also doesn't charge for repair quotes (unlike Watch Tech who do).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

bmfang said:


> There is also Ian Head of TimeCraft Watch Services who is on Level 3 of the same building. I have used him for two of my previous vintage watch restorations but am considering switching over to Troy exclusively from now onwards (especially since he's got my ancient FHF ST96 movement running to +2s/day (averaged over 5 positions)). Ian is also likely to retire in the near future (at least that's what he told me last year).
> 
> Watch Tech quoted me extreme amounts to restore my vintage timepieces. I suspect they only give a .... if the vintage watches are Omega or Rolex, which all of my vintage pieces aren't. Their lost business is another's gain.
> 
> Troy also doesn't charge for repair quotes (unlike Watch Tech who do).


Thanks again. I found TimeCraft when I googled the other guy. I hadn't heard of them either.

I have an old Carriage Clock that I would like some work done and Watch Tech reckoned a minimum of $900, so I didn't bother. I might give Troy a go though. Also my father-in-law has a vintage Constellation that could do with some TLC so that is another possible job.


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Thanks again. I found TimeCraft when I googled the other guy. I hadn't heard of them either.
> 
> I have an old Carriage Clock that I would like some work done and Watch Tech reckoned a minimum of $900, so I didn't bother. I might give Troy a go though. Also my father-in-law has a vintage Constellation that could do with some TLC so that is another possible job.


Very nice. If you want valuations on those items, Troy's wife (who runs a valuation service) also operates out of the same rooms as Troy does. He's a relatively young bloke (looks to be in mid-40s by my reckoning). Going by his business' Facebook page, he went straight into the watchmaking school at Sydney TAFE after high school. So Brisbanites have another option for a number of years coming for watch servicing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

The Australian Financial Review has just published its summer watch magazine.

https://brandedcontent.afr.com/watch/home

Regards,


----------



## aussiejoe (Feb 9, 2015)

Let's kick start this AU thread, it's been a little quiet.

Here is my early Christmas present to myself. It's a Mercer Watch Co. Lexington. A Seagull 1901 (based on the Venus 175) movement. For the reasonable price it's a great watch. Keeping excellent time and the silver subdials radiate a lovely pearlescent sheen in the sun. Only thing I would change is the strap which tapers to 16mm, 18mm would provide a better fit.


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

I like the look of those Mercer watches. For some reason, they remind me of some of Bremont’s pieces


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

If you asked me my opinion of Seagull movements I'd have said forget it, but they look ok. What's the build quality like?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aussiejoe (Feb 9, 2015)

I am very surprised at how good it is considering its price. It was a Black Friday special, so even better.

I wanted to see the movement of a manual wind chronograph in action.

I know it’s not an heirloom piece, so if I get a couple of years of wear out of it, that is all I had hoped for.


----------



## phillip.grasso (Jun 28, 2015)

phill from syd. (although i do spend a bit of time in California and various parts of Europe). 

been eyeballing a few speedies, thinking between a recent one or a 40yo version and really not sure which to get.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Coming soon to 360 Collins St. Melbourne...









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Another retailer on the scene . When I first noticed the glossy Kennedy ads a few months back it wasn't totally clear to me what they where. I knew it was about watches but it was too subtle for me to pick up they retailed. Then I noticed them again when they sponsored the clock tower and some of the hoardings at the Melbourne cup . Quick google and this came up...

How James Kennedy is disrupting the Australian watch retailing scene | afr.com

Regards,


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

James A said:


> Another retailer on the scene . When I first noticed the glossy Kennedy ads a few months back it wasn't totally clear to me what they where. I knew it was about watches but it was too subtle for me to pick up they retailed. Then I noticed them again when they sponsored the clock tower and some of the hoardings at the Melbourne cup . Quick google and this came up...
> 
> How James Kennedy is disrupting the Australian watch retailing scene | afr.com
> 
> Regards,


Thanks for the link but, pathetically, it is behind a paywall. It amazes me that Australian papers think people will actually pay to access their web sites!


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Thanks for the link but, pathetically, it is behind a paywall. It amazes me that Australian papers think people will actually pay to access their web sites!


Try this..

How James Kennedy is disrupting the Australian watch retailing scene

Regards,


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

phillip.grasso said:


> phill from syd. (although i do spend a bit of time in California and various parts of Europe).
> 
> been eyeballing a few speedies, thinking between a recent one or a 40yo version and really not sure which to get.


Greetings Phill from syd, Garry from syd here and I say get both!

1971 vintage 145022.69ST and a CK2998LE:


----------



## urangatan (Sep 15, 2016)

Can any recommend a watchmaker to repair a Heuer Bundeswehr? Preferably in QLD.


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

urangatan said:


> Can any recommend a watchmaker to repair a Heuer Bundeswehr? Preferably in QLD.
> View attachment 12726051


Regional QLD or Brisbane and surrounds?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urangatan (Sep 15, 2016)

Sunshine Coast or Brisbane and surrounds would be ideal


----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm sure you will be able to buy what you want overseas provided you don't buy a Swiss watch in Switzerland. Authorised dealers in Switzerland have an agreement to sell all watches at RRP.

Buy somewhere where the AUD is worth something and where you can get a tax rebate when you fly out of the country eg, Fiji, Vanuatu, maybe even the US although the exchange rate could be a killer.

If you import it to Australia you'll pay import duty, so buying while overseas is best. Make sure whatever warranty is provided is also valid in Australia, which most reputable brands are.

Good luck with the watch - and the honeymoon.


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

urangatan said:


> Sunshine Coast or Brisbane and surrounds would be ideal


Did a search and Coastal Clocks & Watches comes up as a watch repairer at Minyama.

Otherwise, the guy I am now using is based in Brisbane CBD and appears to be a former watchmaker employed by Wallace Bishop but who is now working on his own as an independent watchmaker (CBD Watch Repairs who I have posted out above).

On Brisbane Northside at Geebung there is Paul Laurent (you should be able to find him easily on Google).

Alternatively, you could send it in to the Tag boutique for a service (though whether the Tag service centres of today would be able to service your Heuer Bundeswehr is another story).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Another Aussie signing in!

I hope I never meet any of you because I have a feeling I'd buy a watch within 24 hours hahaha!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urangatan (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks bmfang - I will check those suggestions out


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

G'day...:-!

Post a lot in WWRUW right now... thread


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

bmfang said:


> Did a search and Coastal Clocks & Watches comes up as a watch repairer at Minyama.
> 
> Otherwise, the guy I am now using is based in Brisbane CBD and appears to be a former watchmaker employed by Wallace Bishop but who is now working on his own as an independent watchmaker (CBD Watch Repairs who I have posted out above).
> 
> ...


It would be a gutsy call getting that fixed by anyone other than a watchmaker specialising in vintage watches. In terms of factory fix, I believe Sinn got the contract to fix watches for the German Military, although the military only cares about the watch being repaired and not preservation of its authenticity and provenance.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Id just like to give fellow Aussies Chronospride a wrap for great customer service and for being very helpful on the phone, i highly recommend them to fellow Aussies looking for Seiko, Citizen, Tissot, Orient, Casio, a great range, very fair prices for an Aussie store from what ive seen, they stock their watches here and are very helpful with enquiries.
The only Australian store to have the new mini turtles in too!
Quality Watches For Men And Women For Sale - ChronosPride

For some reason when i link this its in Phillipine dollars, but when googled its in AU, for some reason this forums changing my link.


----------



## Zuluoz (Nov 6, 2007)

Has anyone had any success sending off pieces overseas for service? 

I've been doing a bit of a clean up and I've found a number of pieces that don't get any wrist time, I've been giving them a bit of a wear and I realise it's mostly because they are losing/gaining time which makes it impractical to use them daily. 

I'd like to get a few serviced to bring them into the rotation but the cost of the service outweighs the value of the watch by quite a bit. I was thinking about sending them off to be serviced perhaps the Philippines or India. If I can't get them serviced they'll end up on Ebay as parts watches which would be a shame considering they're in good nick except for the loss/gain.


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

Zuluoz said:


> Has anyone had any success sending off pieces overseas for service?
> 
> I've been doing a bit of a clean up and I've found a number of pieces that don't get any wrist time, I've been giving them a bit of a wear and I realise it's mostly because they are losing/gaining time which makes it impractical to use them daily.
> 
> I'd like to get a few serviced to bring them into the rotation but the cost of the service outweighs the value of the watch by quite a bit. I was thinking about sending them off to be serviced perhaps the Philippines or India. If I can't get them serviced they'll end up on Ebay as parts watches which would be a shame considering they're in good nick except for the loss/gain.


I've sent quite a few overseas in the past years, but it depends on what movements you are talking about. What are the watches/movements?


----------



## Zuluoz (Nov 6, 2007)

johnno1954 said:


> Zuluoz said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone had any success sending off pieces overseas for service?
> ...


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Zuluoz said:


> johnno1954 said:
> 
> 
> > What I'd be willing to try out on an unknown centre? I've got a really nice Waltham Diver with a FHF905, an Invicta Royal Marine with an AS1863, a Seiko Weekdater with the 6218. All are pretty standard.
> ...


----------



## bloody watches (Nov 25, 2014)

bmfang said:


> Regional QLD or Brisbane and surrounds?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*SPRINGWOOD*
- Inside Time
(Paul Watson)
Shop 5 /3370 Pacific Highway (07) 3290 5647
[email protected]www.insidetime.com.au

 if this guy can't do it he will tell you who can


----------



## Zuluoz (Nov 6, 2007)

I've done some of my own maintenance before but I'm being pragmatic that I don't have the time for it for the foreseeable future.

For what I want to achieve sending them off to be serviced is the best outcome.


----------



## bloody watches (Nov 25, 2014)

Zuluoz said:


> Has anyone had any success sending off pieces overseas for service?
> 
> I've been doing a bit of a clean up and I've found a number of pieces that don't get any wrist time, I've been giving them a bit of a wear and I realise it's mostly because they are losing/gaining time which makes it impractical to use them daily.
> 
> I'd like to get a few serviced to bring them into the rotation but the cost of the service outweighs the value of the watch by quite a bit. I was thinking about sending them off to be serviced perhaps the Philippines or India. If I can't get them serviced they'll end up on Ebay as parts watches which would be a shame considering they're in good nick except for the loss/gain.


I have tried this angle, I sent a couple of watches to India thinking I would save some coin, as the local guys were to busy to do any thing for me in a reasonable amount of time.
unfortunately I was wrong on both accounts the cost was *VERY comparable* to here and the quality was *much less* than satisfactory - I want to be able to eyeball the chap Im paying to repair / rebuild and expect them to stand behind his work
you will not get that when you deal with the repairers overseas - also the customs and duty & bureaucracy is difficult and very time consuming and your watch *can* be held for months as well as cost a packet


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Sorry for the late notice. Salera's Jewellers have a 26% off all stock until end of today (new years day). They're Melbourne and Queensland based.

They stock plenty of big brands. Check their website for brands. They don't really sell online, you'd have to go in to their store or call. They're a good AD (price wise) if that's your thing. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Happy Australia Day!










https://timeandtidewatches.com/hands-zenith-pilot-type-20-southern-cross/

Regards,


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I am a big fan of the Zenith Pilot Type 20. 

I am surprised that Zenith would do such a limited run for Australia. 

The blue lume is fantastic, too.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

IWC is opening a Boutique tomorrow (31 January 2018) on Collins Street in Melbourne.


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

dantan said:


> IWC is opening a Boutique tomorrow (31 January 2018) on Collins Street in Melbourne.


Do you know if the Panerai one next to it is also opening Dan? I might walk down to have a butchers.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

dantan said:


> IWC is opening a Boutique tomorrow (31 January 2018) on Collins Street in Melbourne.


Might need to make up a reason to travel to Melb on business lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi mate,
Unfortunately, I don't.

Please let me know when you find out.

Not or sure when this year I shall be in Melbourne.



trueblueswiss said:


> Do you know if the Panerai one next to it is also opening Dan? I might walk down to have a butchers.


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

dantan said:


> Hi mate,
> Unfortunately, I don't.
> 
> Please let me know when you find out.
> ...


I went down today at lunch & had a look. They are both (IWC & Panerai) open and commenced trading last Saturday. They are run by Kennedy group (also at Crown) and they are very nicely fitted out especially Panerai which had a cool nautical feel with a very lux vibe. I wasn't as impressed with IWC they had a couple of impressive watches but I have gone off their general range a little bit lately.

The Panerai shop is a boutique which is the first in Australia and they had a very nice collection of watches some of which I haven't been able to see at the other ADs here in Melbourne. Very friendly staff and happy to spend some time looking a couple of pieces, I was limited due to having a meeting to head back to.

if you like either brand do yourself a favour and head down.


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

dantan said:


> Hi mate,
> Unfortunately, I don't.
> 
> Please let me know when you find out.
> ...


I went down today at lunch & had a look. They are both (IWC & Panerai) open and commenced trading last Saturday. They are run by Kennedy group (also at Crown) and they are very nicely fitted out especially Panerai which had a cool nautical feel with a very lux vibe. I wasn't as impressed with IWC they had a couple of impressive watches but I have gone off their general range a little bit lately.

The Panerai shop is a boutique which is the first in Australia and they had a very nice collection of watches some of which I haven't been able to see at the other ADs here in Melbourne. Very friendly staff and happy to spend some time looking a couple of pieces, I was limited due to having a meeting to head back to.

if you like either brand do yourself a favour and head down.


----------



## aussiejoe (Feb 9, 2015)

There is a new watch store in Sydney, in the Strand Arcade. Time Keeper Boutique, https://timekeeperboutique.com.au
Pretty high end stuff (Rolex, AP, Panerai, HYT) and pretty friendly. Don't know when it opened, but looks new and there was quite a bit of foot traffic in store. For Sydney folk or visitors, there is now double the reason to visit the Strand Arcade.
Cheers
Joe


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

I crossed the street in Brisbane today and saw a guy in a suit wearing a Sinn U1 on a bracelet! If it wasn't for the fact that we were in the middle of the road, I would have said "Nice watch. I have one of those!" I think it's the first time I've seen another Sinn in the wild.


----------



## TJMike (Jan 30, 2014)

aussiejoe said:


> There is a new watch store in Sydney, in the Strand Arcade. Time Keeper Boutique, https://timekeeperboutique.com.au
> Pretty high end stuff (Rolex, AP, Panerai, HYT) and pretty friendly. Don't know when it opened, but looks new and there was quite a bit of foot traffic in store. For Sydney folk or visitors, there is now double the reason to visit the Strand Arcade.
> Cheers
> Joe


On their website they are selling Rolex, Patek and AP. However, none of them list the Time Keep Boutique as an AD. I would steer clear of the store.


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

TJMike said:


> On their website they are selling Rolex, Patek and AP. However, none of them list the Time Keep Boutique as an AD. I would steer clear of the store.


I believe they source their Rolex, AP and Patek somewhere probably from Asia? However they are an AD for HYT, Arnold and son and something else I can't remember. They are selling hulk for $17000


----------



## TJMike (Jan 30, 2014)

dr3ws said:


> I believe they source their Rolex, AP and Patek somewhere probably from Asia? However they are an AD for HYT, Arnold and son and something else I can't remember. They are selling hulk for $17000


An official AD for some brands and a store-front gray market seller for other brands.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for the update!

Melbourne is so fortunate!

Melbourne is my second home and I have been there so many times.

I shall be there sometime this year, to check out some Watch Shops.

I was there in October to pick up my new Omega Railmaster 60th Anniversary.

I would like to get into the Panerai brand. Their Watches are cool but too large for my small wrist.

I am not keen on their Due models, because of their 30m water resistance. 


trueblueswiss said:


> I went down today at lunch & had a look. They are both (IWC & Panerai) open and commenced trading last Saturday. They are run by Kennedy group (also at Crown) and they are very nicely fitted out especially Panerai which had a cool nautical feel with a very lux vibe. I wasn't as impressed with IWC they had a couple of impressive watches but I have gone off their general range a little bit lately.
> 
> The Panerai shop is a boutique which is the first in Australia and they had a very nice collection of watches some of which I haven't been able to see at the other ADs here in Melbourne. Very friendly staff and happy to spend some time looking a couple of pieces, I was limited due to having a meeting to head back to.
> 
> if you like either brand do yourself a favour and head down.


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

dantan said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> Melbourne is so fortunate!
> 
> ...


I'm thinking to get a due this year, I know it only has 30m water resistance but when was the last time you took your watch for a swim? Just treat it like your IWC or Mont Blanc. I have small wrist too around 6.5 inch, a 42 luminor due fits nicely. I'm also considering a 574, a radiomir 42mm manual wind with no date (I know your preference) haha


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

I did a bad thing...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

Care to share this bad thing? Was this from the new Melbourne boutique?



Michael Day said:


> I did a bad thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

Come on Dan there is a 38mm version now so no excuses! Except the date issue I guess....

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/panerai-luminor-due-3-days-automatic-38mm-hands-on



dantan said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> Melbourne is so fortunate!
> 
> ...


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

Another option Dan is the 676, 42mm no date

Luminor Due 3 Days Acciaio - 42mm - Panerai watch


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

While I was there I tried on this radiomir 1940, very nice & versatile. I was actually digging the white dials in a big way

Radiomir 1940 3 Days Automatic Acciaio - 42mm - Panerai watch


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

trueblueswiss said:


> Care to share this bad thing? Was this from the new Melbourne boutique?


Yep









While I'm paying for it another guy comes in and buys same watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Congratulations!

Nice Watch!

Wear it in good health!



Michael Day said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

You know me too well!

Date = no go for me.

I still cannot get over the lack of water resistance.

I do not go Swimming or Diving with my Watches, but a Watch from a brand reknowned for Watches with good water resistance with only dress Watch resistance (3 ATM) is difficult to take, especially with that crown guard!



trueblueswiss said:


> Come on Dan there is a 38mm version now so no excuses! Except the date issue I guess....
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/panerai-luminor-due-3-days-automatic-38mm-hands-on


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

The lack of water resistance bugs me, unfortunately.



trueblueswiss said:


> Another option Dan is the 676, 42mm no date
> 
> Luminor Due 3 Days Acciaio - 42mm - Panerai watch


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I have tried a PAM560 and for a 44mm Watch, it actually wears okay on my tiny wrist. 

I like the manual 8-day movement, too.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I know what you are saying, but a Watch with Panerai's special dive crown guard, but only has 3ATM water resistance is difficult for me to get over.

I think that the PAM560 is the likeliest for me.

The price is reasonable and its manual 8-day movement is a nice thing.



dr3ws said:


> I'm thinking to get a due this year, I know it only has 30m water resistance but when was the last time you took your watch for a swim? Just treat it like your IWC or Mont Blanc. I have small wrist too around 6.5 inch, a 42 luminor due fits nicely. I'm also considering a 574, a radiomir 42mm manual wind with no date (I know your preference) haha


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Michael Day said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice bro, Seiko smashed it out of the park with these turtles, congrats.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Michael Day said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice. According T&T these things are getting snapped up and your anecdote proves they are popular, well, at the very least in the store you visited. Always difficult to pick but that watch is a beauty and its a LE so got me wondering that you might have picked a future classic. Enjoy.

Regards,


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Greetings all, 

Cobia tells me that this is the hang out for real watch people that live on the biggest island in the world.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> Cobia tells me that this is the hang out for real watch people that live on the biggest island in the world.


Welcome to the convict thread buddy!
Good to see you finally made it.


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

Michael Day said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice!

Enjoy


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Michael Day said:


> I did a bad thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You bought a scooter?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

trueblueswiss said:


> Another option Dan is the 676, 42mm no date
> 
> Luminor Due 3 Days Acciaio - 42mm - Panerai watch


I like this game, make Dan buy a watch


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Michael Day said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:-(

i was hoping ot was a scooter


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Gunnar_917 said:


> :-(
> 
> i was hoping ot was a scooter


I bought that too. But that was a few years ago. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Michael Day said:


>


Nice Oris Diver Michael. I like the strap too.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Incoming today from the Chadstone Boutique. They also knocked almost 1k off the RRP. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Congratulations!

Chadstone is the place to be!

I was there 3 times in October, when I was there for a holiday to pick up my Omega Railmaster 60th Anniversary.

I checked out the Autavia, and found the Staff to be very friendly.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Michael Day said:


> Incoming today from the Chadstone Boutique. They also knocked almost 1k off the RRP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a gorgeous piece.
Enjoy!

Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Michael Day said:


> Incoming today from the Chadstone Boutique. They also knocked almost 1k off the RRP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AUsome Autavia :-!

Regards,


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

Michael Day said:


> Incoming today from the Chadstone Boutique. They also knocked almost 1k off the RRP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely watch congrats! Seeing this always makes me think I just might end up with a TH in my collection.

How does it wear on the wrist? Thickness not to much?

Enjoy!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

trueblueswiss said:


> Lovely watch congrats! Seeing this always makes me think I just might end up with a TH in my collection.
> 
> How does it wear on the wrist? Thickness not to much?
> 
> Enjoy!


When it came out I said I wouldn't get because the case was too big. Design minimizes this a bit. Tried on and loved straight away. Also looked at other chrono that were auto. Hard to get thinner. Plus the Heuer 02 seams to be such a good movement. Vertical column wheel clutch makes a noticeable difference in use.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi guys

I live at Tanunda, SA having just moved here from Alice Springs, NT. I think I've seen my last new watch - my wife complains about me spending money on "needless" watches; "How many watches do you need?" I have six!

I've made three purchases from Starbuy which is based in Sydney. It's a good business to buy from, low margins, good service, they pay the freight - or you can pick up - and all watches are genuine, approved dealer watches. Highly recommended.

My second last watch I bought at Keil in Germany last year, a CASIO Edifice Link watch (love it). An advantage to buying overseas is that you can often get the GST/VAT returned to you at the airport. So depending on how much you spend, you could get back a fair bit. The downside is that some watches sold overseas have a warranty duration that is less than it is if the watch is sold in Australia, because of our trade laws. Of course, you should aim to buy in a country where the exchange rate is to our advantage - not the US.

During my travels in Switzerland I found that there is an agreement nationally not to sell Swiss watches for less then RRP. The obvious message for Australian tourists is not to buy a Swiss watch in Switzerland as you may get it cheaper in a nearby country.

Look forward to keeping in touch.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Robinoz said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I live at Tanunda, SA having just moved here from Alice Springs, NT. I think I've seen my last new watch - my wife complains about me spending money on "needless" watches; "How many watches do you need?" I have six!
> 
> ...


Technically, you should also be declaring the watch at Australian customs, if worth over $1000, and paying the GST and duty here.

Tourists to Australia can claim back GST on certain goods using the Tourist Refund Scheme.


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Technically, you should also be declaring the watch at Australian customs, if worth over $1000, and paying the GST and duty here.
> 
> Tourists to Australia can claim back GST on certain goods using the Tourist Refund Scheme.


Correct but depending on which country you purchase from you can still be ahead, plus the stupid RRP that we get lumped with here makes it a favourable proposition. I have purchased from the UK & Italy and was way in-front including exchange rates. I'm pretty sure there isn't any duty on watches as I have only ever paid GST.

Or you can take the risk of wearing it back into the country... each to their own I guess.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Robinoz said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I live at Tanunda, SA having just moved here from Alice Springs, NT. I think I've seen my last new watch - my wife complains about me spending money on "needless" watches; "How many watches do you need?" I have six!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip on starbuy, was just looking at a Samurai from them for a very good price, wasnt sure if it was ok to use them, i wont hesitate to use them if needed now.
cheers


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Here Barnaby Joyce is wearing a fitbit but does anyone know what Malcolm Turnbull is wearing?


















Here's a better pic of whats on the Prime Ministers wrist.










Turnbull often wears an apple watch seen here.










Another image of Barnaby and his fitbit.















Regards,


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

James A said:


> Here's a better pic of whats on the Prime Ministers wrist.


Im looking at that and thinking Rolex Bubbleback










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

James A said:


> ...does anyone know what Malcolm Turnbull is wearing?


Aside from a millstone around the neck, you mean?

...Mike

[BTW: all things considered, "Millstone" might not be a good name for a watch company.]


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

siranak said:


> Im looking at that and thinking Rolex Bubbleback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are they worth?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

siranak said:


> Im looking at that and thinking Rolex Bubbleback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good get!


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Galaga said:


> What are they worth?


They seem to vary quite a bit on Chrono24, from between $5k and $15k AUD. Condition must be a huge factor.

I do know that Kalmar in the QVB had a few around December time, as well as an oyster royal in steel I tried on.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

A warning for WUS downunder. There seems to be a very persistent scammer active on Aus Gumtree at the moment. The scammer/s started with various Omegas at ludicrous prices 3-4 weeks ago. 
Since then they have become more dangerous as they've learned and now putting up ads with more reasonable prices. They are now more difficult to spot, no more $700 SMPs.
They go by names such as Warren, Trevor, Malcolm, Luke, Bryce etc. and claim to be located at different places all over Aus. 
One feature I've noticed they are very stingy about punctuation in their messages for some reason.

Here are some examples: 
"Paypal is fine I am happy to accept that only problem PayPal going to request me to upload business documents and my account will be on review for a while unable to use it if you ok with using the friends option that way it will be a personal payment and won't have any trouble otherwise see what you suggest if you still want too go ahead with it let me know and I will give you my PayPal address cheers" - "Luke"

"Sorry haven't done service on it as it is I like to keep original otherwise I thought is better to get someone come and have a look so be 100% sure as for the payment I normally do PayPal if its done using Friend option which it will show instant payment rather than doing it using the invoice" - "Malcolm"

This is the latest one: "I am happy with that mate are you ok with making 1500 through good and rest friends and can just put description for omega cheers" -"Bryce"

In the beginning they were pushing to do friend/family payment through paypal. They've improved on this aspect too. Now they nudge a little bit then agree on taking goods/services payment.
Usually the scammers also list camera lenses and other expensive items at the same time.

I've reported the ads to Gumtree & also talked to paypal couple of weeks back. 
But it seems the scammer/s are back with improved defence. It's scary to see how they are learning & adapting.

Be careful.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Always use an escrow service. Never credit someone’s personal account. Never do any favours like family/friend crap.


----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

I've bought two Citizens and a Seiko Diver's Prospex watch from Starbuy in Sydney (http://starbuy.com.au) who call themselves a "Flash Sale" store. They always have a good range of Citizen, Seiko and some other much lower than RRP and they pay freight. Very efficient service and I can recommend them. (I don't get a commission!).

Check them out if you are investigating prices.


----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

I've had two attempts to defraud me using purchases from me via Gumtree and Paypal. Both attempts tried to fool me into posting the articles (watches) before I had received the payments. They sent me documents supposedly from Paypal indicating that Paypal had received payment and it would be transferred to my account soon.

Don't fall for it. If you don't get the money, don't post the item. Also, don't post it to some oil rig in Myanmar because the buyer says they are buying it for a friend. If an offence is committed in Australia you have a chance of getting police action. Overseas, not necessarily so.

If in doubt, don't.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

There is some knob that has opened a watch shop full of overpriced Rolexes in the Strand Arcade. Just down from Percy at Vintage Watch Company. 

When I asked him about a Soeedmaster that he had near the counter he said he didn’t know much about it because Omega wasn’t in his league. Treated it like it was a Swatch. Biggest most obnoxious knob I’ve ever met. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Also saw a Squale 60 atmos in the same shop. That watch is ridiculously over sized. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Also saw a Squale 60 atmos in the same shop. That watch is ridiculously over sized.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll have to go check it out, i wasnt aware there were Squales in Sydney.
Did he throw in the remark about the speedy just to be a wanker because you had an Omega on lol?
The snobbery in some parts of the watch game is ridiculous

Should try to be me going into a high end shop, beard, long hair, earings, mrs says i look like a viking lol, blokes in some of those high end shops look at me like ive come to rob the place.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Cobia said:


> Should try to be me going into a high end shop, beard, long hair, earings, mrs says i look like a viking lol, blokes in some of those high end shops look at me like ive come to rob the place.


So pretty much an average Aussie then.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Metlin said:


> So pretty much an average Aussie then.


Haha, not many of us old school Aussies left in Sydney, im outnumbered by metrosexuals these days, im still caught in the 70's and 80's bro, still rocking to Van Halen lol.


----------



## pelicanactor (Dec 28, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Haha, not many of us old school Aussies left in Sydney, im outnumbered by metrosexuals these days, im still caught in the 70's and 80's bro, still rocking to Van Halen lol.


Here is some music for you. Enjoy. The cd is permanently in the CD changer in the car.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Here is some music for you. Enjoy. The cd is permanently in the CD changer in the car.


BOOM!!! great taste sir! unchained one of my fav VH songs ever, outstanding pick bro, i'll listen to it now and get pumped, thanks.

EDIT, IM PUMPED!!! unchained just gets better every time i hear it, what a song!

Id encourage everybody here to hit the play button on rocats unchained vid, turn your computer up loud, frighten the wife and family, just pump it out and try to tell me it doesnt feel good!

One of the greatest rock songs in history.

Thanks mate


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

Van Halen is one of the all-time greats!


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Cut through Albert Park today and had to stop to take a few snaps. Prepping has already started for the Grand Prix.


















Soon they'll stop access through the park as construction intensifies ahead of the FI season opener in March.

"Gentlemen start your engines"

Regards,


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

James A said:


> Cut through Albert Park today and had to stop to take a few snaps. Prepping has already started for the Grand Prix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have been tempted to borrow one of those rolex stencils


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Have my race watch on and ready...








I live 8 km from the track and can hear them in practice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Haha, not many of us old school Aussies left in Sydney, im outnumbered by metrosexuals these days, im still caught in the 70's and 80's bro, still rocking to Van Halen lol.


Mate, come out to the Riff, we bash them types out 'ere


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Also, why u listenin to that seppo ****e mate? Real men listen to Barnsey!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Also, why u listenin to that seppo ****e mate? Real men listen to Barnsey!


Chisels!!!

Nothing like Khe Sanh to close out a night...






Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Also, why u listenin to that seppo ****e mate? Real men listen to Barnsey!


Mate Jimmy is a screaming dope, i listen to real rock


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Mate, come out to the Riff, we bash them types out 'ere


Edit, thought you were having a dig at my type there lol, realised you were talking about the metros lol


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Can't wait for F1 to start. Unfortunately, the USA switched to ESPN2 and using the world feed for broadcasting the race. We won't get a Pre or Post race show and I can forget about podium interviews. I'll bet that if a race runs long it'll get cut off. Liberty Media really screwed the pooch on this deal. And no, I do not want to watch F1 on my laptop with a streaming service. Ugh, and don't even get me started on the HALO.



James A said:


> Cut through Albert Park today and had to stop to take a few snaps. Prepping has already started for the Grand Prix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Mate Jimmy is a screaming dope, i listen to real rock


Blasphemy! Mate you might as well be one of them metros


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Edit, thought you were having a dig at my type there lol, realised you were talking about the metros lol


I think I need to work on my written bogan, after all what bogan uses a freakin apostrophe, never mind knowing what one is


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Powderfinger were the best Aussie group I saw live. Saw them at the Enmore theatre.
Intimate setting. Late 90’s. They were amazing.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Blasphemy! Mate you might as well be one of them metros


Jimmy is way passed his best.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

How times change, Midnight Oil at the Royal Antler sometime in the 1980's is something I don't think I will forget. Man could they rock a pup.
The Radiators and the Sunny Boys double at the RSL.
How Sydney has changed.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Yes all the rest of the world knows these guys as well. What about some great stiff the yanks wouldn't know.... SUNNYBOYS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Powderfinger were the best Aussie group I saw live. Saw them at the Enmore theatre.
> Intimate setting. Late 90's. They were amazing.


Mine is Living End, same venue

Another highlight was seeing Dallas Crane with 20ish people. Best part was about 8 of us were in the same group; another 8 were people from high school we bumped into at the gig and the rest were randoms


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

There were so many great home grown acts in the 80's/90's.

Paul Kelly 
I remember seeing him play an acoustic set to a small crowd at the Station Hotel and was mesmerized by his ability to tell a story.





Hunters & Collectors and Hoodoo Gurus were great live.

The Angels at the Melbourne Town Hall at a Monash Uni event went totally off with Doc Neeson coming off stage to lead the chorus.
Who can ever forget
Am I ever gonna see your face again...
No way, get f$#@$, f%$#$ off...

INXS at the Palace St. Kilda supporting someone else (I think Icehouse?) before anyone knew who they were. It was a short set and "Just keep walkin'" was the only song we knew, but damn Michael Hutchence had presence and was more memorable than the main act!

Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

My cousin saw INXS perform at his school hall. (Cabramatta High) in 1980. He told me he just saw INKS. That’s how he pronounced it. True story.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Hi all,

Can anyone recommend a watchmaker in Perth for some repairs // servicing for a simple Tag 3 hander?


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Sorry I don't know any.



gregoryb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a watchmaker in Perth for some repairs // servicing for a simple Tag 3 hander?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

gregoryb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a watchmaker in Perth for some repairs // servicing for a simple Tag 3 hander?


There used to be one in London Court just off St George Terrace on Level 1. He used to service ETA movements. I lived in Perth 10 years ago. Don't know if he is still there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RD13 (Nov 10, 2014)

Just realised I've never stopped by this thread! 
How's it goin? 
I'm in Melbourne, slowly building up a collection.
ATM:
Maurice Lacroix Pontos S Diver
G-Shock G7900
Nomos Orion Weiss
Speedy Pro 

Also have a 1929 Longines pocket watch that really needs a service if anyone can recommend someone?


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

G'day!

I can't help but it's good to see us Aussies on this Forum!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

I've not used but when I will in the future I've earmarked this one that I picked up through one of the forums.

http://www.precisiontiming.com.au

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

RD13 said:


> Just realised I've never stopped by this thread!
> How's it goin?
> I'm in Melbourne, slowly building up a collection.
> ATM:
> ...


Welcome. Care to share some photos? You are the first person, other than me, who I have seen with a Pontos S.

Here is mine on a Hirsch Robby strap:


----------



## RD13 (Nov 10, 2014)

I wear mine everyday to work. Great when I have to visit a mine site or warehouse, don't worry about it like i would the speedy.


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Interesting visit to hourglass today. There were no less than 8 shop attendants, with my partner and I the only browsers in store at around 11am on a saturday.

Upon leaving, I asked my slightly snobby sales attendant when the store shuts if I wanted to return to take another look, upon which he significantly raised his snob game by responding “5pm, but if you are interested in making a purchase I need to you come back no later than 4.30pm as there is a lot of paperwork I have to fill in”.

Clearly, there must be a few high rollers that come through their store who pay full price to keep that many staff employed with that work ethic...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Swiss Concepts is the best Swiss AD in my experience


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

To be fair, The Hour Glass did me a good deal on a Tudor Ranger, after putting up with umpteen visits before making up my mind - and they weren’t especially snobby about any of it.

...Mike


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Mine is Living End, same venue
> 
> Another highlight was seeing Dallas Crane with 20ish people. Best part was about 8 of us were in the same group; another 8 were people from high school we bumped into at the gig and the rest were randoms


Speaking of 'riff, large venues and small audiences I've just remembered the time, 1983 I think, when I saw Motorhead. I expected that Panthers/Penrith Leagues would have been a heartland, but without exaggeration I think I was one of about 20 people there. (Ermington and Caringbah on the other hand, were full and rocking). Don't remember what watch I wore.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Thought the Aussies might want a look at this.

Zenith Australian Southern Cross Pilot, Limited Edition of 26.

Australian Release 22nd Feb '18

Bronze Case individually numbered, 45mm, Destro Crown, Blue Dial with a Lumed Southern Cross on it.

Good to see a manufacturer like Zenith supporting this in Australia.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Thought the Aussies might want a look at this.
> 
> Zenith Australian Southern Cross Pilot, Limited Edition of 26.
> 
> ...


I saw some other press on this a couple of months ago. I have a feeling it was done in conjunction with an Australian based Facebook group....


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Orange_GT3 said:


> I saw some other press on this a couple of months ago. I have a feeling it was done in conjunction with an Australian based Facebook group....


Yes, dead right.

Still good of Zenith to support this.

What do you think of it?


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Yes, dead right.
> 
> Still good of Zenith to support this.
> 
> What do you think of it?


Looks fine, but it's not for me. 45mm is far too big, IMO.


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

That is a lot of lume. Too rich for me though at $10000.


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello from Adelaide...
My Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU... With Tritium Luuuuuume 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Yes, dead right.
> 
> Still good of Zenith to support this.
> 
> What do you think of it?


It reminds me of the design mastery that went in to the infamous car "The Homer". 
It's one butt-ugly Zenith.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> Hello from Adelaide...
> My Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU... With Tritium Luuuuuume
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this and thought that it looked kind of familiar...










Lol.

Welcome.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## animalman86 (Aug 29, 2013)

Time On My Hands said:


> It reminds me of the design mastery that went in to the infamous car "The Homer".
> It's one butt-ugly Zenith.


I agree. Personally I find nothing more off-putting in a brand than some collab with another random brand. Eg Zenith and Land Rover, Zenith and The Rolling Stones? I wanted a Chronomaster 1969 but saw these ...... hybrids and couldn't get over it.

Just my 2 cents.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Saw this beauty at Cronulla today.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Saw this beauty at Cronulla today.
> 
> View attachment 12963919


Nice.

I saw a couple on the road in Melbourne earlier this week. One was a HQ Monaro with a 350 decal. (Didn't get a good enough look to know if genuine and sorry no pics.)

Looks in good condition and has GTS guards added.
Are they Cragar Chromies it's wearing?
308 Manual wind or 253/202 Automatic Movement?
I mean drivetrain...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

David Warner and his Hublot Big Bang.










Guess he wouldn't be interested in one with a yellow band.










Sticky tape cant fix stupid but it can muffle the sound.










Regards,


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 13016063


Oh dear!

It's been all over the news!


----------



## nivka (Apr 20, 2015)

James A said:


> David Warner and his Hublot Big Bang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely disgraceful. Steven Smith will be the tiger woods of cricket. The best batting figures since Bradman and he does this. I'm so pissed


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

nivka said:


> Absolutely disgraceful. Steven Smith will be the tiger woods of cricket. The best batting figures since Bradman and he does this. I'm so pissed


To be frank, this is the culmination of the attitude of the last few national teams showing a total lack of respect for the game and their competitors. Refusing to walk, the sledging, the abuse, lack of respect for the umpires.

The punishments handed out so far by the ICC and CA are pathetic and should have gone much further - think bans for life. The Aussie side needs to be taught a lesson and an example set for any other teams around the world.

To cap it off, Smith had the balls to say he wouldn't step aside. WTF - arrogant, belligerent little sh1t. Not that remaining captain was his choice, but honestly.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Orange_GT3 said:


> To be frank, this is the culmination of the attitude of the last few national teams showing a totoal lack of respect for the game and their competitors. Refusing to walk, the sledging, the abuse, lack of respect for the umpires.
> 
> The punishments handed out so far by the ICC and CA are pathetic and should have gone much further - think bans for life. The Aussie side needs to be taught a lesson and an example set for any other teams around the world.
> 
> To cap it off, Smith had the balls to say he wouldn't step aside. WTF - arrogant, belligerent little sh1t. Not that remaining captain was his choice, but honestly.


For life? Are you kidding? Did you see his interview? The young man is contrite, devastated and is paying a massive price both emotionally and financially.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Galaga said:


> For life? Are you kidding? Did you see his interview? The young man is contrite, devastated and is paying a massive price both emotionally and financially.


Maybe he should have thought about that before he contrived to cheat.

I don't buy the financial price either, I know what these guys get paid. He'll be just fine.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Maybe he should have thought about before he contrived to cheat.
> 
> I don't buy the financial price either, I know what these guys get paid. He'll be just fine.


I disagree. He has been earning close to $8m per year. Now it will go down to virtually nothing and he can never be captain again. He is a decent young man that made a mistake.

He as anyone in these circumstances deserves a second chance.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I disagree. He has been earning close to $8m per year. Now it will go down to virtually nothing and he can never be captain again. He is a decent young man that made a mistake.
> 
> He as anyone in these circumstances deserves a second chance.


Once again, he should have considered the consequences before he acted dishonourably.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Once again, he should have considered the consequences before he acted dishonourably.


And ? It's happened now so the penalty should be life ? Maybe we should bring in the death penalty. That'll teach them.

You need to get a grip mate. It's a game. Nothing else. Seems like you are a victim of the media hysteria or are one of those people that take the moral high ground and have never made a mistake.

Have a good Easter/ Passover whatever applies.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Anyway just a shout out for local supplier of Seiko watches called ChronosPride.

I dealt with the owner directly this week and purchased a new Samurai Pepsi for my son. He will be 16 on Sunday.

I was presented with 4 to choose from with box, papers and warranty.

Highly recommended. Buy with confidence. 

https://www.chronospride.com.au/


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Galaga said:


> And ? It's happened now so the penalty should be life ? Maybe we should bring in the death penalty. That'll teach them.
> 
> You need to get a grip mate. It's a game. Nothing else. Seems like you are a victim of the media hysteria or are one of those people that take the moral high ground and have never made a mistake.
> 
> Have a good Easter/ Passover whatever applies.


I think you have missed the point but we can agree to disagree.

Happy Easter to you too.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Anyway just a shout out for local supplier of Seiko watches called ChronosPride.
> 
> I dealt with the owner directly this week and purchased a new Samurai Pepsi for my son. He will be 16 on Sunday.
> 
> ...


Chronospride is great, best seiko seller in Oz imo, hes selling a lot of great Seiko mods now too, laser etched turtle crystals, bezels, hands, hes in Syd and always willing to meet up if needed in town, hes also happy to send pictures of watches if needed.
Tell him you are a WUSer and he will go out of his way to help you.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> For life? Are you kidding? Did you see his interview? The young man is contrite, devastated and is paying a massive price both emotionally and financially.


Agree with you here mate, no offence but people calling for life band dont understand the game and its history.
The biggest ban for ball tampering in history has been 2 games, the Sth African captains been caught 3 times for it, one of them footage of him rubbing the ball on the toggle of the zipper on his pants, another time with the mints.
Ball tampering is so common, its been going on forever by everybody, it doesnt make it right but life bans and even year bans are ridiculous.
The hysteria over this has been sad.
Theres been some very poor and bumbling handling of this from James Southerland, hes the first person who should go.
Warners silence has been embarrassing for him, i think Smith will be forgiven by most, but Warners rep as a man is clearly going down the drain and think it was a long time before this happened, hes only got himself to blame for that.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Anyone recommend a good and reasonably priced jeweller for servicing and repairs in Melbourne? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Gday folks. Just stumbled on this thread. I'm also in aus (inner west of Sydney) I only found this forum last year, but in the last 12 months I have bought: Seiko ninja tuna (sold) Helson gauge (sold) halios puck series 2 (sold) halios puck series one DLC. marathon JDD. and a gruppo ardito numeroUNO.

So I'm glad I found this place. My wife not so much...

Anyway, i have book marked this thread, and I'd love to go to any GTGs in the future. All of my watch purchases are blind ones and I'd love to see a few other brands and have a chat with some other watch wierdos.

Nice meeting you all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nivka (Apr 20, 2015)

I think a year is fair. It;s what Shane got when he tested positive for a banned substance. I don’t think Smith should ever be captain again


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I don’t have an issue with the punishment. As long as it’s the standard. And we all know it’s not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 13016063


did you get that from me?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

James A said:


> David Warner and his Hublot Big Bang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That watch suits him


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm aussie!


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Gday folks. Just stumbled on this thread. I'm also in aus (inner west of Sydney) I only found this forum last year, but in the last 12 months I have bought: Seiko ninja tuna (sold) Helson gauge (sold) halios puck series 2 (sold) halios puck series one DLC. marathon JDD. and a gruppo ardito numeroUNO.
> 
> So I'm glad I found this place. My wife not so much...
> 
> ...


NumeroUno is a stunning watch

I have the NumeroZero in titanium with bronze bezel


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Stunning pic. I’m thinking about stripping the patina off mine and starting fresh. Yours looks immaculate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Stunning pic. I'm thinking about stripping the patina off mine and starting fresh. Yours looks immaculate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now mine is aged too and I like it more. The bronze is CuSn12.










And this is my Memphis Belle Predator Heritage in CuSn8 bronze.


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Grand Diver II









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> Grand Diver II
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you a pimp?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Pimpin’ ain’t easy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Are you a pimp?


I do what I can 🤣

I just bought it because it reminded me of my Sub...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

In Perth until the weekend for work!

It has changed a lot since I last came here a few years ago..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> I do what I can ?
> 
> I just bought it because it reminded me of my Sub...
> 
> ...


Grand sub?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Welcome to Perth!

Yes; Perth has indeed changed a fair bit in the last few years.



issey.miyake said:


> In Perth until the weekend for work!
> 
> It has changed a lot since I last came here a few years ago..
> 
> ...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Anybody pick this legendary Australians watches?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Anybody pick this infamous thugs watches?
> 
> View attachment 13051043
> 
> View attachment 13051045


Solid Gold Rolex of course.
The first choice for thugs and murderers throughout the world...










Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Solid Gold Rolex of course.
> The first choice for thugs and murderers throughout the world...
> 
> 
> ...


Id prefer if you didnt change my post in my quote youve quoted, cheers and thanks.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Id prefer if you didnt change my post in my quote youve quoted, cheers and thanks.


Sorry if it offended you.

I find it strange that here in Australia we often romanticise and idealise criminal behaviour and identify it positively with our culture.

Yes, I know we have a convict history and I get it where criminality is often required to lead revolt against the "system" to justifiable outcomes to improve the position of many, but he has done absolutely nothing to benefit society and doesn't warrant iconisation.

Don't believe the books, movies and media hype. Those that experienced and witnessed the brutality that he and his ilk meted out during their heyday to establish control can't forgive so easily.

//end rant

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Sorry if it offended you.
> 
> I find it strange that here in Australia we often romanticise and idealise criminal behaviour and identify it positively with our culture.
> 
> ...


All good, I live 60 seconds walk from the main street of Kings Cross, have done for over a decade, Marks just another loud mouth, weve got hundreds like him, many a lot more dangerous than him, Chopper likes talking it up.

Ive no problems at all with the way crims treat each other, as long as it doesnt involve innocent people, when people do illegal things they cant call the cops to help, they are a law amongst themselves, violence goes hand in hand with criminality, thats organic and normal.

The crims police themselves to a big degree, Mark was self policing and really only treated other crims poorly, theres a lot worse people out there than Chopper, plenty of them within a few hundred meters of me.
It could be argued that Mark got rid of a few people who were very bad for society, thus he contributed in a positive way?

Poor chopper would have lasted about a week around here.

Aussies love a larrikin, its in our make up, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Cobia said:


> All good, I live 60 seconds walk from the main street of Kings Cross, have done for over a decade, Marks just another loud mouth, weve got hundreds like him, many a lot more dangerous than him, Chopper likes talking it up.
> 
> Ive no problems at all with the way crims treat each other, as long as it doesnt involve innocent people, when people do illegal things they cant call the cops to help, they are a law amongst themselves, violence goes hand in hand with criminality, thats organic and normal.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, nothing wrong with a bit of larrikin behaviour every now and then. As long as no-one gets hurt and it's all in good fun.

His behaviour went far beyond this however.

Mark was definitely a loud mouth and often claimed he was just cleaning up the crims and keeping it amongst themselves.

Mark wasn't protecting society, he was protecting himself.

The reality was far more complex and far different and plenty of innocents were definitely collateral damage along the way.

Mark never stepped in to stop innocents getting hurt but was happy to extort from those that made a living this way after the fact.

The only ones he "cleaned up" were those that were a threat to him, or didn't pay up enough.

I have no doubt that there are/we're plenty more in the Cross that are just as bad or worse.

Some of them are building similar public friendly profiles and becoming media darlings as well.

Let's not forget what they did to get there and just represent these people as they really were/are and not set them up on pedestals they don't deserve.

Surely we can pick better role models to represent Aussie larrikinism than this one and his ilk.

Sorry to go on about this, but it's hard to find it amusing when you've seen the damage.

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

ANZAC DAY


















Gallipoli









Villers-Bretonneux









Kokoda









Vietnam










Afghanistan and Iraq










_"They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old; 
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn. 
At the going down of the sun and in the morning 
We will remember them."_

Regards,


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

James A said:


> ANZAC DAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lest we forget.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## aussiejoe (Feb 9, 2015)

Nicholas Hacko has an event on in Sydney from 5:30pm on Tuesday 29th May.

A number of talks, followed by light refreshments.

$50 a seat, limited numbers.

Give www.clockmaker.com.au a call to book. 
(02) 9232-0500

No affiliation, just going to the event.

Cheers


----------



## Spandy22 (Nov 15, 2014)

Jacob Thompson. Contact and watch workshop. Does anyone know what has happened to Jacob? I was supposed to be on a course that my wife paid for then never heard back after trying to book. He then said he would refund and never replied or refunded us. Still can’t get hold of him almost 18 months later... any help appreciated thanks.


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

Spandy22 said:


> Jacob Thompson. Contact and watch workshop. Does anyone know what has happened to Jacob? I was supposed to be on a course that my wife paid for then never heard back after trying to book. He then said he would refund and never replied or refunded us. Still can't get hold of him almost 18 months later... any help appreciated thanks.


I hope you didn't leave a watch with as others did. I am not sure of the full story but he closed up his shop in a bit of a mess, leaving a lot of people disappointed and angry. I am truly not aware of the circumstances, but I know more than a few watch owners who had to fight hard to get their pieces back and I hope everyone was sorted in the end. That's all I know, but the warning signs were there early. If you are after a few good watchmakers let me know. Message me for some great Aussie FB groups to belong to as well.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Watch August 2018 edition is out.

Editor's letter
While change is as much a constant in the watch sector as any other, this year is bringing some tectonic shifts. There's been upheaval before, in particular the decimation of traditional watchmaking that occurred with the arrival of quartz power in the 1970s, but now we're seeing moves that will not only affect the industry deeply but also consumers. Especially the way we buy.
As you'll see in our opening story, whereas once there was no option but to purchase over the counter at an official retailer, the internet has not only changed that but brought new players to the fore. The latest is Mr Porter, whose watch-loving chief executive reveals to us the thinking behind the move - and his plans to reach a new audience.

Brands, too, are now launching their own fully fettled online initiatives. They've also discovered the potential of the secondary market. We examine how two prominent Australian retailers are reacting to this changing landscape.
Of course none of these changes count for much if the product isn't desirable, and we highlight new releases and trends that have caught our eye, along with a multi-page fashion feature that shows wristwear in its natural environment.
As you'll discover, whether stripping things back to essentials or treating dials as a canvas for creativity - and whatever the broader changes afoot - watchmakers 
continue to offer some truly unexpected treats for the wrist.
Bani McSpedden

Watch editor, The Australian Financial Review

https://watch-2018.afr.com/watch-2018/out-of-thisworld/

Regards,


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

bmfang said:


> Had a really good experience here in Brisbane with a watchmaker who has recently set up shop in the CBD. Has been doing this for the last 27 years. Troy Studders is his name and his business is unsurprisingly called CBD Watch Repairs (Level 2, NAB Chambers, 180 Queen St). Apparently has only set up shop within the last month.
> 
> Just got him to service a vintage watch I inherited from my grandfather and he's got this really simple manual wind movement that hasn't had a service in 30-40 years up and running to within chronometer spec.





bmfang said:


> There is also Ian Head of TimeCraft Watch Services who is on Level 3 of the same building. I have used him for two of my previous vintage watch restorations but am considering switching over to Troy exclusively from now onwards (especially since he's got my ancient FHF ST96 movement running to +2s/day (averaged over 5 positions)). Ian is also likely to retire in the near future (at least that's what he told me last year).
> 
> Watch Tech quoted me extreme amounts to restore my vintage timepieces. I suspect they only give a .... if the vintage watches are Omega or Rolex, which all of my vintage pieces aren't. Their lost business is another's gain.
> 
> Troy also doesn't charge for repair quotes (unlike Watch Tech who do).


It looks as though both of these may have closed down. Timecraft's web site is offline and I saw no sign of CBD Watch Repairs when I walked up to level 2 earlier today.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE!!!!!









LEGEND!


----------



## nivka (Apr 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 14364915
> 
> ...


Fantastic batsman. I just wish he hadn't condoned ball tampering. What a way to bounce back though


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

Orange_GT3 said:


> It looks as though both of these may have closed down. Timecraft's web site is offline and I saw no sign of CBD Watch Repairs when I walked up to level 2 earlier today.


Ian at Timecraft has likely retired now.

As for CBD Watch Repairs, I saw something on an associated webpage recently saying that they had moved premises just down the hallway. Troy is co-located with Megan Austin Valuations (Suite 216 of the NAB Chambers building at 180 Queen St).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

I couldn't give a s**t about Steve Smith.
If he left I wouldn't miss him - cricket is a dying sport in Australia and he and his ball-tampering mates didn't do it (or us) any favours.
Always nice to see England get smashed but let's face it, the Poms are always a soft-touch for the Aussies. The cold and rainy weather makes them weak.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Earthjade said:


> I couldn't give a s**t about Steve Smith.
> If he left I wouldn't miss him - cricket is a dying sport in Australia and he and his ball-tampering mates didn't do it (or us) any favours.
> Always nice to see England get smashed but let's face it, the Poms are always a soft-touch for the Aussies. The cold and rainy weather makes them weak.


Wrong side of bed today?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Earthjade said:


> I couldn't give a s**t about Steve Smith.
> If he left I wouldn't miss him - cricket is a dying sport in Australia and he and his ball-tampering mates didn't do it (or us) any favours.
> Always nice to see England get smashed but let's face it, the Poms are always a soft-touch for the Aussies. The cold and rainy weather makes them weak.


Have to disagree here mate, crickets far from dying in the country, in fact womans cricket is pushing the game to become even more popular.
Ball tamperings been going on by every country for the history of cricket, it will blow over like everything else does.
Smiths feats have been incredible this test, best test batsman in the world with daylight second, hes batting better than Bradman atm.
Smith didnt do any tampering, he just turned a blind eye to it like every other capt in the world.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

bmfang said:


> Ian at Timecraft has likely retired now.
> 
> As for CBD Watch Repairs, I saw something on an associated webpage recently saying that they had moved premises just down the hallway. Troy is co-located with Megan Austin Valuations (Suite 216 of the NAB Chambers building at 180 Queen St).


Thanks for the update.


----------



## aussiejoe (Feb 9, 2015)

Sydney Watch Convention

Came across this yesterday

https://watch-fest.com/

Looks like a WIS stuff to be had.
Bought my ticket.

No way affiliated, just happy to discover this my accident.

Cheers


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

aussiejoe said:


> Sydney Watch Convention
> 
> Came across this yesterday
> 
> ...


Passed by my radar.

Thanks for the heads up. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

bmfang said:


> Ian at Timecraft has likely retired now.
> 
> As for CBD Watch Repairs, I saw something on an associated webpage recently saying that they had moved premises just down the hallway. Troy is co-located with Megan Austin Valuations (Suite 216 of the NAB Chambers building at 180 Queen St).





Orange_GT3 said:


> Thanks for the update.


Just to update, for the benefit of others, CBD Watch Repairs are indeed located as per bmfang's post.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Aussie here checking in. Gday all.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

There is a Watches of Switzerland opening in Canberra (Canberra Centre) in October.
For a town of 400K people, I'm pretty excited that it will be getting its first proper watch store.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

How can there be a one year waiting list for a Tudor Black Bay 58? Seriously are we that insignificant here in Australia ?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Have to disagree here mate, crickets far from dying in the country, in fact womans cricket is pushing the game to become even more popular.
> Ball tamperings been going on by every country for the history of cricket, it will blow over like everything else does.
> Smiths feats have been incredible this test, best test batsman in the world with daylight second, hes batting better than Bradman atm.
> Smith didnt do any tampering, he just turned a blind eye to it like every other capt in the world.


When you grow up in the Sutherland Shire you have a distinct advantage to everyone else in Sydney.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Galaga said:


> How can there be a one year waiting list for a Tudor Black Bay 58? Seriously are we that insignificant here in Australia ?


 wow that's huge. What the waiting period in other parts of the world? Surely less.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Aussie here checking in. Gday all.


Welcome aboard mate, plenty of Aussies on WUS, whats your tastes in watches bro?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> How can there be a one year waiting list for a Tudor Black Bay 58? Seriously are we that insignificant here in Australia ?


Thats very strange, maybe they are trying to play like their brothers Rolex and manipulate supply.
Having said that they are very popular.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Thats very strange, maybe they are trying to play like their brothers Rolex and manipulate supply.
> Having said that they are very popular.


Tudor is a top brand buddy. It's what Rolex used to be before wankers like me started buying them.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

I was quoted a year or more at a Melbourne AD a few weeks ago v es for steel bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Cobia said:


> Timelybehaviour05 said:
> 
> 
> > Aussie here checking in. Gday all.
> ...


 I lie a bit of everything to be honest. I like a wide variety of manufactures and styles. It's what catches my eye really.

What about yourself mate?


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

Earthjade said:


> There is a Watches of Switzerland opening in Canberra (Canberra Centre) in October.
> For a town of 400K people, I'm pretty excited that it will be getting its first proper watch store.


Excellent. Have walked past it but never saw an opening date.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

B79 said:


> Excellent. Have walked past it but never saw an opening date.


Regarding the Watches of Switzerland in Canberra....
It's not the 400k people that they are going for.

They're starting a new cashless funding system called Rolex for Regions (like the Royalties for Regions we had in WA)

Now the ACCC is going to come after me to see what I know:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

1afc said:


> Regarding the Watches of Switzerland in Canberra....
> It's not the 400k people that they are going for.
> 
> They're starting a new cashless funding system called Rolex for Regions (like the Royalties for Regions we had in WA)
> ...


Ahh... that makes more sense.

I assumed someone made a mistake and mixed up tool watches with watches for tools and were targeting the middle of the nations biggest round about ;-)

Seriously though, I hope it does well. Relatively small population but closest proper watch stores are in Sydney.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

B79 said:


> Ahh... that makes more sense.
> 
> I assumed someone made a mistake and mixed up tool watches with watches for tools and were targeting the middle of the nations biggest round about ;-)
> 
> Seriously though, I hope it does well. Relatively small population but closest proper watch stores are in Sydney.


As an ex-Sydneysider that is now a Canberran, I can say I don't miss Sydney much at all. It actually pisses me off a little when I go back to visit.
Traffic is a mess, everything new they build is ugly and too many people now.
And the store in Canberra will probably do OK. For a small population, it has a fairly high average income from all the ACT and Federal public servants.


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

Earthjade said:


> As an ex-Sydneysider that is now a Canberran, I can say I don't miss Sydney much at all. It actually pisses me off a little when I go back to visit.
> Traffic is a mess, everything new they build is ugly and too many people now.
> And the store in Canberra will probably do OK. For a small population, it has a fairly high average income from all the ACT and Federal public servants.


Also has the international transient diplomats- high incomes and not much to spend their $ on in Canberra.


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

Earthjade said:


> As an ex-Sydneysider that is now a Canberran, I can say I don't miss Sydney much at all. It actually pisses me off a little when I go back to visit.
> Traffic is a mess, everything new they build is ugly and too many people now.
> And the store in Canberra will probably do OK. For a small population, it has a fairly high average income from all the ACT and Federal public servants.


Also has the international transient diplomats- high incomes and not much to spend their $ on in Canberra.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I lie a bit of everything to be honest. I like a wide variety of manufactures and styles. It's what catches my eye really.
> 
> What about yourself mate?


Japanese Divers generally, mostly Seiko bro.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Oh wow... 

So this is where you fellas hang out huh?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

found out this thread now.... Awesome.....:-!:-!


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up, just can't juggle the schedule. 
Bummer.

Would love a report from anyone who makes it



aussiejoe said:


> Sydney Watch Convention
> 
> Came across this yesterday
> 
> ...


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Galaga said:


> How can there be a one year waiting list for a Tudor Black Bay 58? Seriously are we that insignificant here in Australia ?


I've got my name down at 4 different AD's - the first 2 probably coming up to a year the others just in the last few months or less.

Sometimes I wonder whether they actually took my details over the phone or just entertained me.

The few in Sydney I approached told me that they aren't taking anymore names or I need to pay the full amount and they will contact me once it's delivered.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Wait lists are basically a polite way to tell customers to "**** off". Don't be surprised if you never get a response.
If you're a regular or valued customer that spends lots of money, you'd get one in short time.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

issey.miyake said:


> I've got my name down at 4 different AD's - the first 2 probably coming up to a year the others just in the last few months or less.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder whether they actually took my details over the phone or just entertained me.
> 
> The few in Sydney I approached told me that they aren't taking anymore names or I need to pay the full amount and they will contact me once it's delivered.


You can get one right now brand new from Jomashop with free delivery for just over AUD$5k.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Earthjade said:


> Wait lists are basically a polite way to tell customers to "**** off". Don't be surprised if you never get a response.
> If you're a regular or valued customer that spends lots of money, you'd get one in short time.


In my experience that depends on the AD. Watches of Switzerland have never contacted me in 10 years. Kennedy's wrote my name on a scrappy bit of paper but they got me what was one of the first BB58 to hit our shores. And that was the first time they had ever seen me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh wow...
> 
> So this is where you fellas hang out huh?


Great to see this thread getting a bit more action, would be good to have more of an active Aussie thread to shoot the breeze on all things Aussie.

Keep posting lads!!!

AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE!!!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Krish47 said:


> found out this thread now.... Awesome.....:-!:-!


Great to see you here mate!
Dont forget to pop over to the opinions on omega thread in the rolex forum, heaps of us Skips in there and some great lads from all over the place, great thread.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Cobia said:


> Timelybehaviour05 said:
> 
> 
> > I lie a bit of everything to be honest. I like a wide variety of manufactures and styles. It's what catches my eye really.
> ...


 I got one of those. They are nice. My mate has a watch box full of jap divers. Mostly seiko.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE!!!


Oi! Oi! Oi!

* I am surprised no one responded


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oi! Oi! Oi!
> 
> * I am surprised no one responded


Missed that mate..here's mine....


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Earthjade said:


> Wait lists are basically a polite way to tell customers to "**** off". Don't be surprised if you never get a response.
> If you're a regular or valued customer that spends lots of money, you'd get one in short time.


You're probably right - again I'm not really too fussed anyway.

I'm guilty of getting swept up in the hype but supply will watch demand eventually with all things and all is well again



Michael Day said:


> In my experience that depends on the AD. Watches of Switzerland have never contacted me in 10 years. Kennedy's wrote my name on a scrappy bit of paper but they got me what was one of the first BB58 to hit our shores. And that was the first time they had ever seen me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's pretty good!

How are you finding the watch? Is it something you use often?


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oi! Oi! Oi!
> 
> * I am surprised no one responded


I think it's a quartz thing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

issey.miyake said:


> You're probably right - again I'm not really too fussed anyway.
> 
> I'm guilty of getting swept up in the hype but supply will watch demand eventually with all things and all is well again
> 
> ...


Absolutly love it. I used to own the ETA Black Bay Black but flipped it after a year.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Michael Day said:


> Absolutly love it. I used to own the ETA Black Bay Black but flipped it after a year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome!

I'm happy to wait and not wanting to pay a premium to get it right away.

Apparently they are much easier to obtain in Europe!


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Aussie, oye. Aussie,oye


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

issey.miyake said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> I'm happy to wait and not wanting to pay a premium to get it right away.
> 
> Apparently they are much easier to obtain in Europe!


You could also check out Chronext.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

issey.miyake said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> I'm happy to wait and not wanting to pay a premium to get it right away.
> 
> Apparently they are much easier to obtain in Europe!


Yes I was lucky. I put my name down at Kennedy's in the Crown chinless a week after Baselworld 2018. Picked up the watch start of July 2018.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

I am actually quite curious if there are any westralians on this thread?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Another Aussie here. Down in Sydney.

Nice to meet you all. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Bendodds360 said:


> Another Aussie here. Down in Sydney.
> 
> Nice to meet you all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 looks like Sydney is dominating for now.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am actually quite curious if there are any westralians on this thread?


There are a few of us West Aussies here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

dantan said:


> There are a few of us West Aussies here.


Show yourselves! :-d


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

dantan said:


> There are a few of us West Aussies here.


Show yourselves! :-d


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

What about good old Melbourne gents!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vinegar (Oct 9, 2018)

Michael Day said:


> What about good old Melbourne gents!


Mostly Mexican, I cannot lie... ;-)


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Recently my business trip took me up and down the east coast. I made it a point to visit each Hour Glass store - Brisbane, Sydney and Melbourne.
In terms of selection and layout, Brisbane was best, then Sydney and Melbourne was somewhat lacking.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Earthjade said:


> Recently my business trip took me up and down the east coast. I made it a point to visit each Hour Glass store - Brisbane, Sydney and Melbourne.
> In terms of selection and layout, Brisbane was best, then Sydney and Melbourne was somewhat lacking.


The Hour Glass in Sydney may as well close their doors. They have nothing that is desirable especially in the Rolex/Tudor line.


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

Galaga said:


> The Hour Glass in Sydney may as well close their doors. They have nothing that is desirable especially in the Rolex/Tudor line.


That's a shame. I was there last May (supposed to be attending a conference) and they were pretty well stocked- tried on a Milgauss and a rose gold YM. I was primarily hunting the Pelagos but had a backup plan to buy the Tudor Heritage Advisor (which they had) if I didn't like the Pelagos in the metal. Long story short, bought the LHD from there, only because the saleswoman at J Farren Price was pretty uninterested.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The Hour Glass in Sydney may as well close their doors. They have nothing that is desirable especially in the Rolex/Tudor line.


#BWOAH! There is nothing nation wide. 50% of all Rolex stock goes to the US, 25% to Middle East and China, the rest of the world shares the last 25%. Oh? That's 100% right? The boat never made it to our shores...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

B79 said:


> That's a shame. I was there last May (supposed to be attending a conference) and they were pretty well stocked- tried on a Milgauss and a rose gold YM. I was primarily hunting the Pelagos but had a backup plan to buy the Tudor Heritage Advisor (which they had) if I didn't like the Pelagos in the metal. Long story short, bought the LHD from there, only because the saleswoman at J Farren Price was pretty uninterested.


LOL. The people in JFP haven't got good customer reviews. But generally, sales people in the big end of town stores in Sydney and Melbourne are not really interested is as we only buy cheap watches.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

SUPER CHAD!!!!
















He's done it again!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

I'll just leave this here lol


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Earthjade said:


> Recently my business trip took me up and down the east coast. I made it a point to visit each Hour Glass store - Brisbane, Sydney and Melbourne.
> In terms of selection and layout, *Brisbane was best*, then Sydney and Melbourne was somewhat lacking.


A shame, then, that they aren't a bit more friendly in there.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

What a transformation lol, who'd have guessed.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Cobia said:


> SUPER CHAD!!!!
> 
> View attachment 14447477
> 
> ...


Oh.. what a player!!!!! awesome..... reckons bowlers couldn't read his dancing foot work...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Galaga said:


> The Hour Glass in Sydney may as well close their doors. They have nothing that is desirable especially in the Rolex/Tudor line.


Been to Brisbane hour glass recently mainly to explore Longines collection... They dont have any of the new Hydroconquest, No Big Eye and no master collection....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Oh.. what a player!!!!! awesome..... reckons bowlers couldn't read his dancing foot work...


He's got a lot of time during his suspension to train while playing backyard cricket with his neighbors and that's why he's so good now.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> SUPER CHAD!!!!
> 
> View attachment 14447477
> 
> ...


Yes! Yes! Yes!

I'll be having what he's having! Some Weet Bix


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> He's got a lot of time during his suspension to train while playing backyard cricket with his neighbors and that's why he's so good now.


Ha ha...maybe this...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Ha ha...maybe this...


Yup. That's the Aussie way. Bat like an Aussie would.


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

Haha- that is gold!



Krish47 said:


> Ha ha...maybe this...


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

Haha- that is gold!



Krish47 said:


> Ha ha...maybe this...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

B79 said:


> Haha- that is gold!


You got a like for this post.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

B79 said:


> Haha- that is gold!


Oh? You got another like because you did a double, a double post


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

LOL.. didn't even realise it was a DP- getting old.



Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh? You got another like because you did a double, a double post


----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. The people in JFP haven't got good customer reviews. But generally, sales people in the big end of town stores in Sydney and Melbourne are not really interested is as we only buy cheap watches.


Walking in there was anxiety inducing. I was looking for either the IWC spitfire chrono or a Panerai - so I got jumped on as I got through the door, blurred out the IWC - negotiated a price, was shown how to set the time (obviously I look a little dumb) and walked out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

Shame. Takes a bit of fun out of the AD experience. 
I hope the negotiated discount made up for it.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

I had a pleasant experience at JFP - this is going back about 18 months or less. Was greeted by an older woman who was very polite and well spoken.

She was knowledgeable enough of the JLC watches I was browsing and treated me well even though in full disclosure I let her know I wasn’t going to buy on the day.

Like any experience with someone else it really depends on the time of day and what else has happen leading up to that point.

As many of us don’t visit the AD frequently it is just these one off experiences which can be at one end of another and anywhere between.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dan J said:


> Walking in there was anxiety inducing. I was looking for either the IWC spitfire chrono or a Panerai - so I got jumped on as I got through the door, blurred out the IWC - negotiated a price, was shown how to set the time (obviously I look a little dumb) and walked out.


Shame about your experience.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh? You got another like because you did a double, a double post


DL DL ...(Double like)....


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi fellow Austrians! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Hi fellow Austrians!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Do the chickens have large talons?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

“Eat your damn dinner Tina!”


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

B79 said:


> "Eat your damn dinner Tina!"


Milestones should be commemorated.

I've saved this one for you.

Congratulations B79!

You're welcome.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Hi fellow Austrians!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Milestones should be commemorated.
> 
> I've saved this one for you.
> 
> ...


Ahh.. nice. Thanks mate


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

#GoTiges 











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Any chaps down under own a GO? Or any German watches?

Just picked this up and cannot stop staring at it...


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

issey.miyake said:


> Any chaps down under own a GO? Or any German watches?
> 
> Just picked this up and cannot stop staring at it...


Very nice!

I have seen one of these in Sydney but did not put it on my wrist.

I have tried on a couple of Glashutte Originals.

Very impressed with them.

Congratulations and wear yours in good health!


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

issey.miyake said:


> Any chaps down under own a GO? Or any German watches?
> 
> Just picked this up and cannot stop staring at it...


Very nice. I don't own any GOs but there a few on my wish list such as the Seventies Panorama Date, Senator Chronometer and the Senator Cosmopolite.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

BTW, if you are into German watches, check out Define Watches. They used to be in Bulimba in Brisbane but moved to Noosa about a year ago.


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

issey.miyake said:


> Any chaps down under own a GO? Or any German watches?
> 
> Just picked this up and cannot stop staring at it...


Love this! Congrats :-!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

issey.miyake said:


> Any chaps down under own a GO? Or any German watches?
> 
> Just picked this up and cannot stop staring at it...


Nice pick mate...:-!:-!

Wear it in good health...


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

dantan said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I have seen one of these in Sydney but did not put it on my wrist.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dan - my dream is to have the ALS 1815 u/d but that is a huge stretch financially. Will wait until the kids are much older but I'm stoked with the GO.

I've got one more slot to fill but that'll probably stay vacant for a little while so I can enjoy this!


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Very nice. I don't own any GOs but there a few on my wish list such as the Seventies Panorama Date, Senator Chronometer and the Senator Cosmopolite.


Seventies is a great watch too!

I was actually going back and forth between the two and was lucky to find this one at a ripper price so I jumped at it.

Wish I took a photo on when I had it in my wrist - it's pretty big but so unique you can get away with it


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Orange_GT3 said:


> BTW, if you are into German watches, check out Define Watches. They used to be in Bulimba in Brisbane but moved to Noosa about a year ago.


Some nice pieces here just checked out the site! Lucky a little far away for me to walk in and try stuff on lol

Too big for me anyway but wow


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

issey.miyake said:


> Any chaps down under own a GO? Or any German watches?
> 
> Just picked this up and cannot stop staring at it...


Very nice 

The workmanship of the German watches are right up there with the best. I think GO has one of the best finishes on a watch.

I have only recently made my foray into German watches picking up two Laco watches and am seriously considering a GO PlanoLunar or a Cosmopolite. Very beautiful time pieces.

Enjoy it and wear in good health


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

issey.miyake said:


> Seventies is a great watch too!
> 
> I was actually going back and forth between the two and was lucky to find this one at a ripper price so I jumped at it.
> 
> Wish I took a photo on when I had it in my wrist - it's pretty big but so unique you can get away with it


I tried one on a few years ago in Hong Kong. The lighting was terrible though:









What it should look like:


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

issey.miyake said:


> Thanks Dan - my dream is to have the ALS 1815 u/d but that is a huge stretch financially. Will wait until the kids are much older but I'm stoked with the GO.
> 
> I've got one more slot to fill but that'll probably stay vacant for a little while so I can enjoy this!


That GO is great and I hope that you will be able to own an Up/Down one day.

I was trying to take some good shots of it yesterday but they did not come out the way that I would have liked them to.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Very nice
> 
> The workmanship of the German watches are right up there with the best. I think GO has one of the best finishes on a watch.
> 
> ...


I agree - I've also just had a fascination with German Watches and the craftsmanship / finish. At the price point compared to the Swiss equivalent it is more bang for buck no question (having said that I've also fallen into the GS too but haven't found one I want to pull the trigger on, just too thick or date window lol)


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Orange_GT3 said:


> I tried one on a few years ago in Hong Kong. The lighting was terrible though:
> 
> View attachment 14484037
> 
> ...


The ones I saw had matching colour date windows? Is this an older model you tried on?

Looks great on you either way!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

dantan said:


> That GO is great and I hope that you will be able to own an Up/Down one day.
> 
> I was trying to take some good shots of it yesterday but they did not come out the way that I would have liked them to.


Check out that case back!!

One of the best going around bar none!

Not the best photo but that's the iPhone 7!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

issey.miyake said:


> Any chaps down under own a GO? Or any German watches?
> 
> Just picked this up and cannot stop staring at it...


With a big-date window, it could be perfect.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

lvt said:


> With a big-date window, it could be perfect.


I did look at the other model which does have the panodate window. It is 2mm thicker but it was a little to dressy for me.

Having said that it was pretty nice 

Not my photo!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

issey.miyake said:


> I did look at the other model which does have the panodate window. It is 2mm thicker but it was a little to dressy for me.
> 
> Having said that it was pretty nice
> 
> ...


I prefer the your model (love Arabic numerals) with a panodate, I just can't stand the hands on the white dial watch.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

issey.miyake said:


> The ones I saw had matching colour date windows? Is this an older model you tried on?


That photo is from about 3 years ago so it is quite likely GO have updated the design slightly.



issey.miyake said:


> Looks great on you either way!


Thanks. When funds allow, it is a definite purchase.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

lvt said:


> I prefer the your model (love Arabic numerals) with a panodate, I just can't stand the hands on the white dial watch.


Yep agree with you on the handset and Arabic numerals. That is what sold me on this version!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Orange_GT3 said:


> That photo is from about 3 years ago so it is quite likely GO have updated the design slightly.
> 
> Thanks. When funds allow, it is a definite purchase.


What is the asking price here?

When I had a look it was overseas and they were pretty keen to move so offered a decent discount of 35%.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

issey.miyake said:


> What is the asking price here?
> 
> When I had a look it was overseas and they were pretty keen to move so offered a decent discount of 35%.


There are hardly any GO dealers in Australia and none in Brisbane (that I know of) so I can't imagine there being much wiggle room on prices compared to overseas.

I did go into Monards in the Crown Casino once but I was looking at the Senator Chronometer and I didn't ask about prices.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I saw at least one GO Dealer in Sydney in October.

In Australia, for Watch shopping, Sydney is definitely the place to go to.


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm sure I viewed the Panomatic Lunar upstairs at The Hour Glass in Sydney.

Edit: the website says they have a location in Brissie - could try there
Shop 3
171 Edward Street
Brisbane Queensland 4000
Australia


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

dantan said:


> I saw at least one GO Dealer in Sydney in October.
> 
> In Australia, for Watch shopping, Sydney is definitely the place to go to.


Watches of Switzerland in Sydney carry GO, I think. There are only about 5 dealers in the whole country.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

B79 said:


> I'm sure I viewed the Panomatic Lunar upstairs at The Hour Glass in Sydney.
> 
> Edit: the website says they have a location in Brissie - could try there
> Shop 3
> ...


Yes, I know it well. I didn't realise that the Hour Glass stocked GO.


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

They do in SYD. Hopefully BNE is the same.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

If you come to Sydney they also now stock go at Shums in Chinatown.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

issey.miyake said:


> What is the asking price here?
> 
> When I had a look it was overseas and they were pretty keen to move so offered a decent discount of 35%.


Did you go to The Hour Glass? I contacted Shum's Watch & Jewellery to ask about the GO. They said they have some popular models like the Pano etc. to try but the Cosmopolite was a special order.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

issey.miyake said:


> If you come to Sydney they also now stock go at Shums in Chinatown.


I basically posted at the same time as you did!!! :-d


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I basically posted at the same time as you did!!! :-d


Lol great minds!

I was gonna walk in and check out the range.. when it comes to discounts from AD they are one of the more generous ones in Sydney (not sure for GO as they just recently stocked them)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

issey.miyake said:


> Any chaps down under own a GO? Or any German watches?
> 
> Just picked this up and cannot stop staring at it...


I had a sinn UX but moved it along.

I now have 2 Kavs, and a third is being custom made. Hopefully I'll get it before the end of the year.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> I had a sinn UX but moved it along.
> 
> I now have 2 Kavs, and a third is being custom made. Hopefully I'll get it before the end of the year.
> 
> ...


Seriously thick cases!

How's it sit on wrist?


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

Swiss Concept on Pitt St is a GO AD. 

I have a Panoreserve (that I bought in Dresden ) but I haven't been able to wear it for a while - it was never the most comfortable watch, but since I've lost weight I just can't get comfortable with the deployant. I did go into the AD a while ago to order a GO tang buckle but they haven't been able to get it. As I have a blue Slim D'Hermes on blue aligatorI I'm thinking of ordering a different strap to provide a different look for the Pano.

Have a few other Germans too.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

GO THE WALLABIES IN JAPAN!!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

And the Tigers get up in a thriller to go to the Grand Final...











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

issey.miyake said:


> Seriously thick cases!
> 
> How's it sit on wrist?












I know they aren't for everyone. But after buying dozens of watches over the the past two or three years these are by far my favourite. There's something special about them.










Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi all. I thought I would give this a little nudge so that this thread comes back to page 1.

Got a question for my fellow westralians here.

Have any of you chaps used an independent watch maker in Perth and it’s surrounds that you can recommend?

For a start, I am looking to do pressure tests for my watch (no ADs in my state) and then service when my watches are due.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hi all. I thought I would give this a little nudge so that this thread comes back to page 1.
> 
> Got a question for my fellow westralians here.
> 
> ...


Mate,

Maybe you can check with the guys below.

https://allabouttime.com.au/about-us/


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Kris. There's only a handful I can recommend in Perth and surrounds and depends on the watch brand.

Contact Zach at Watchmakers WA (Zach is a lecturer for the WA Watch School and is a superb young watchmaker and reasonably priced.) Great for vintage, Seikos, Movados, Hamiltons, etc..older and newer pieces. 
Level 1, Unit 4a, 63 russell St
Perth, Western Australia 6062
(08) 9375 1069

Glenn Brown (mid to high value brands) Rolex, AP, Patek, etc..
WatchWise 
London Court
(08) 6161 7450

Peter Finch (all round watchmaker) 
Timecraft 
Hay Street West Perth
(08) 9226 5858

LewiswatchCo (No better for Omega - certified Omega guy) Brilliant watch maker and case repairer/refurbisher and lume work
Adam Lewis
https://www.lewiswatchco.com/

Also on IG @lewiswatchco

Feel free to PM me with what watches you are wanting sorted and I can better recommend.

cheers
John


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Mate,
> 
> Maybe you can check with the guys below.
> 
> https://allabouttime.com.au/about-us/


Thanks Kris. I know All About Time as they are a Swatch Group authorised centre here in Perth but isn't my first port of call if I can help it.

I know most of the local shops and I was hoping some Perth locals could give me feedback as to who will look after my watch like it was theirs.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cheers John! Thanks for the list. 

Yeah, I know of Glenn Brown and Adam Lewis but haven’t used their services before.

Will PM you what I am thinking of.


----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

Hey guys, a quick question about (and maybe even for an employee here on the forum?) Gregory Jewellers: went in store to look at Laureatos on the weekend and was told they'd 'cancelled the contract' with GP.. is that accurate? No big deal, just interested...

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Update for people in the Canberra area: Watches of Switzerland just opened today in the Canberra Centre at 12.45PM
I was walking past by coincidence and saw the small queue outside.
Some highlights:

* Tudor and Cartier not there yet (next few weeks)
* What is available is IWC, JLC, Breitling, TAG 
* And ROLEX (which takes up half the store)
* Two Rolexes sold in the first 10 minutes - a Sea Dweller and a two-tone gold Submariner (Yachtmaster still available when I left)
* There is an Explorer I available as well as a couple of nice looking Datejusts and Oyster Perpetuals in SS


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Earthjade said:


> * Two Rolexes sold in the first 10 minutes - a Sea Dweller and a two-tone gold Submariner (Yachtmaster still available when I left)
> * There is an Explorer I available as well as a couple of nice looking Datejusts and Oyster Perpetuals in SS


And that will be the only stock they have for the next 12 months but you can go on a non-existant waiting list for a watch that Rolex may or may not choose to produce if they can be bothered coming down of their oh-so high, self-appointed pedestal of greatness!


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks Earthjade :-!

I’ll check them out this weekend.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Looking at securing a BB58 (at a small premium) but after borrowing my friends watch for a couple of days the desire to own is not so strong (but would still love to add to the collection!)

Is it just because of the hype?


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Watch in question...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

B79 said:


> Thanks Earthjade :-!
> 
> I'll check them out this weekend.


Might be too late to pick something up @B79.....

Everyone who has seen this post will be there tomorrow.


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

Haha &#55357;&#56834; 
Yes, I’m sure anyone in Canberra region looking for a sports Rolex will be lining up like they do outside an apple store for the new iWhatever &#55357;&#56834;

I’m keen to narrow down the search for a Reverso. I’m hoping they have something in each size and I can go from there. 
Anyway, that’s the plan. We’ll see if the Mrs likes anything too.


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

issey.miyake said:


> Looking at securing a BB58 (at a small premium) but after borrowing my friends watch for a couple of days the desire to own is not so strong (but would still love to add to the collection!)
> 
> Is it just because of the hype?


It's a smart looking watch for sure and the hype always makes things more attractive or makes you look twice.

I like alot of things about it but I don't love gilt dials and the snow flake doesn't aesthetically match round hour markers in my eyes.

It's great you could try it for an extended period but IMHO if it doesn't sing to you, not worth it- especially so for a small premium.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I'll be waiting until after Basel 2020 to see if I stay on the list for a BLRO or change it for something else. Whatever happens those waiting lists are the pits.

Sometimes I regret not buying the explorer that was offered to me a couple of months ago.

I looked at the BB58 but thought it was nicer in photos than in the flesh. Still a great watch though.

Still enjoying this whilst I wait.


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

That is my favourite modern Rolex. 
I was hoping the new movement would be put in it but the 116710LN was discontinued. 
I admire that you got this from the Boutique after it was discontinued. Great pick up.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

B79 said:


> It's a smart looking watch for sure and the hype always makes things more attractive or makes you look twice.
> 
> I like alot of things about it but I don't love gilt dials and the snow flake doesn't aesthetically match round hour markers in my eyes.
> 
> It's great you could try it for an extended period but IMHO if it doesn't sing to you, not worth it- especially so for a small premium.


I think the premium is what is putting me off - and the reason for the premium is just because of the weak AUD.

Buying watches in Australia is actually better value when buying at RRP.

I'll still get my friend to get it anyway!


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

B79 said:


> Haha ��
> Yes, I'm sure anyone in Canberra region looking for a sports Rolex will be lining up like they do outside an apple store for the new iWhatever ��
> 
> I'm keen to narrow down the search for a Reverso. I'm hoping they have something in each size and I can go from there.
> Anyway, that's the plan. We'll see if the Mrs likes anything too.


Good luck with the Reverso search!

Such a great looking watch but looks strange on my wrist


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

B79 said:


> Haha
> Yes, I'm sure anyone in Canberra region looking for a sports Rolex will be lining up like they do outside an apple store for the new iWhatever
> 
> I'm keen to narrow down the search for a Reverso. I'm hoping they have something in each size and I can go from there.
> Anyway, that's the plan. We'll see if the Mrs likes anything too.


Tried getting in contact with them to see if they had stock available to buy and no response back to my email or online enquiry.

Must be too busy


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

I’ll let you know how I fair tomo. 

Anything in particular you want me to ask about?
Feel free to PM too. 

I’m super keen to rule in or out a Reverso. 

Cheers


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

B79 said:


> That is my favourite modern Rolex.
> I was hoping the new movement would be put in it but the 116710LN was discontinued.
> I admire that you got this from the Boutique after it was discontinued. Great pick up.


Thanks man. If I end up getting the BLRO a few non Rolex favourites will be flipped.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

B79 said:


> I'll let you know how I fair tomo.
> 
> Anything in particular you want me to ask about?
> Feel free to PM too.
> ...


Nah it's all good but appreciate you asking!

Looking forward to hearing about your experience..


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

Dropped into the Canberra Centre. 
I was told there was a 10 min wait. Came back. Same again- another 10min. Came back after 45 min and still a wait. 

Never had to queue to get into a watch store before. 

I think I’ll just keep up the Hour Glass relationship in Sydney. 

Maybe hype will die down. 

Anyway guys, no inside store report or 40th watch purchases today. 

Canberra- out.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Ah that’s too bad!

Might wait until crown Sydney opens until next big purchase - surely they will have a Kennedy’s or something like that in there plus I’ll have some cash saved up for the opening in 2021 lol


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

issey.miyake said:


> Ah that's too bad!
> 
> Might wait until crown Sydney opens until next big purchase - surely they will have a Kennedy's or something like that in there plus I'll have some cash saved up for the opening in 2021 lol


Great plan.

Hopefully Crown Sydney works alot like Crown Melbourne in that,

"... the sales lady in the boutique told me that when you shop in any boutique in the casino they give you 5% of the total you spent back in casino chips, which 
you can simply cash in! So I ended up with over $500 in unexpected cash in my wallet..."

As mentioned in this fine post.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

B79 said:


> Dropped into the Canberra Centre.
> I was told there was a 10 min wait. Came back. Same again- another 10min. Came back after 45 min and still a wait.
> 
> Never had to queue to get into a watch store before.
> ...


Thanks for your report @B79. |>

Hope you are having a good weekend as well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

B79 said:


> Dropped into the Canberra Centre.
> I was told there was a 10 min wait. Came back. Same again- another 10min. Came back after 45 min and still a wait.
> 
> Never had to queue to get into a watch store before.
> ...


Thanks for your report @B79. |>

Hope you are having a good weekend as well.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

With all the bush fires happening hope everyone is safe !


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

issey.miyake said:


> With all the bush fires happening hope everyone is safe !


You must be in a safe zone if you're posting this. Yeah, I pray that we will all come out of this intact.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

I had a response from WOS in Canberra earlier last week - both a call and follow up email confirming our conversation. 

Long story short they will contact me once stock is available, so in conclusion I’m holding my breath but it was nice to actually get a call from them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

issey.miyake said:


> I had a response from WOS in Canberra earlier last week - both a call and follow up email confirming our conversation.
> 
> Long story short they will contact me once stock is available, so in conclusion I'm holding my breath but it was nice to actually get a call from them.


You guys on the east coast are so lucky. Plenty of stock to go round whereas it's all empty showcases over here.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You guys on the east coast are so lucky. Plenty of stock to go round whereas it's all empty showcases over here.


I'd be surprised if they call me at all was my initial response but hey nothing ventured nothing gained right?

I've been thinking about moving from Sydney for a long time now. Each state/city has its pros and cons but when you really drill Sydney is expensive, dysfunctional, crowded, narcissistic and rude.

Don't mean to offend anyone here but I'm just expressing my own opinion!


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

As an ex-Sydneysider that now lives in Canberra, I can say I don't miss it at all (except for the wider choice of food and restaurants). 
But every time I go back to visit family, all I feel is annoyed and frustrated at the amount of traffic and the crowds. I see streets that were wide and clear when I was a kid now jammed with cars on both sides and everywhere I go are those crappy glass and concrete apartment blocs that were designed for maximum profit and maximum resident-stuffing capacity.
I'm sure in 10 years there will be a lot more Mascot towers around the city just cracking all over the place.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

issey.miyake said:


> I'd be surprised if they call me at all was my initial response but hey nothing ventured nothing gained right?
> 
> I've been thinking about moving from Sydney for a long time now. Each state/city has its pros and cons but when you really drill Sydney is expensive, dysfunctional, crowded, narcissistic and rude.
> 
> Don't mean to offend anyone here but I'm just expressing my own opinion!


No one should be offended. Each state and city has its own attractions. There are things in Sydney that I like and not like, as in all the other major cities.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Earthjade said:


> As an ex-Sydneysider that now lives in Canberra, I can say I don't miss it at all (except for the wider choice of food and restaurants).
> But every time I go back to visit family, all I feel is annoyed and frustrated at the amount of traffic and the crowds. I see streets that were wide and clear when I was a kid now jammed with cars on both sides and everywhere I go are those crappy glass and concrete apartment blocs that were designed for maximum profit and maximum resident-stuffing capacity.
> *I'm sure in 10 years there will be a lot more Mascot towers around the city just cracking all over the place*.


LOL. No doubt about that. Too many fly by night operators making a quick buck.


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

issey.miyake said:


> I had a response from WOS in Canberra earlier last week - both a call and follow up email confirming our conversation.
> 
> Long story short they will contact me once stock is available, so in conclusion I'm holding my breath but it was nice to actually get a call from them.


That is really positive news.

Glad to hear it. Please keep us posted.

Best,
B79


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Earthjade said:


> As an ex-Sydneysider that now lives in Canberra, I can say I don't miss it at all (except for the wider choice of food and restaurants).
> But every time I go back to visit family, all I feel is annoyed and frustrated at the amount of traffic and the crowds. I see streets that were wide and clear when I was a kid now jammed with cars on both sides and everywhere I go are those crappy glass and concrete apartment blocs that were designed for maximum profit and maximum resident-stuffing capacity.
> I'm sure in 10 years there will be a lot more Mascot towers around the city just cracking all over the place.


I grew up in the western suburbs and remember open spaces, bush land, farm land everywhere and riding my push bike around - now that's replaced with housing estates, low/mid rise residential, infrastructure etc. While it needs it to keep up with development there are many things what could and should have been done better - for example is public transport. Compared to our interstate and other major international cities Sydney lags behind in this as government on all levels decided to line their pockets with cash approving developments faster than infrastructure upgrades.

And the whole dodgy developers thing that's a whole other story - Mascot, Wolli Creek, Rhodes, Meadowbank, Ryde, Parramatta, Olympic Park, Liverpool etc - these high rise developments will start to crack because there were no building regulations put in place and it was way too easy for companies to make a buck then declare bankruptcy for someone else to clean up their mess.

Anyway that's enough bashing lol

Here's what I'm wearing


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No one should be offended. Each state and city has its own attractions. There are things in Sydney that I like and not like, as in all the other major cities.


I enjoyed going to Melbourne because the city has this vibe and buzz plus the restaurants cafes and alleyways are packed full of awesome places.

Weather is just so bad !


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

B79 said:


> That is really positive news.
> 
> Glad to hear it. Please keep us posted.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate will do!

Have you been able to get in the store since your last attempt?


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

No mate- I haven’t been back. 
I’d like to pop in on a weekday so I don’t have stand in a queue outside the shop. 
It just doesn’t sit well with me. 

I’m scheduled to drop into Melb shortly so I’ll hopefully get my 2019 watch fix then. It’s the pointy end of the year so I’m feeling pretty trigger happy and my 40th is upon me so... irrational pressure to buy something is mounting!

If you make the trip down sometime, PM me and if the planets align I’ll buy you a coffee and maybe we can nerd out over watches. 

Cheers,
B79


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

B79 said:


> No mate- I haven't been back.
> I'd like to pop in on a weekday so I don't have stand in a queue outside the shop.
> It just doesn't sit well with me.
> 
> ...


Happy advanced 40th! Definitely a worthy milestone to drop some cash on a watch..

Sure thing - I'll drop you a PM when (if) i get the call on the Bat phone!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

New GS store coming to Sydney gents, we will now have both a Seiko boutique and GS boutique in Sydney.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> New GS store coming to Sydney gents, we will now have both a Seiko boutique and GS boutique in Sydney.
> 
> View attachment 14695029


Can't see it surviving. I give it two years tops. I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Can't see it surviving. I give it two years tops. I hope I'm wrong though.


Im not so sure they are all about making money with this store.
Im sure they want to eventually but i think they are putting these flagship stores in major cities to have a brand presence, a place where people can see their watches.
We do have a very large asian population in Sydney, maybe they are counting on that too.
I think they will last and they will be in Sydney to stay.
GS is on the up big time.


----------



## aussiejoe (Feb 9, 2015)

Just read the following from Tide+Tide


“The new Jaeger-LeCoultre boutique is open from Friday 13th of December, and is located at Shop 4, 84 King Street, Sydney.”

Must be something in the Sydney air, besides bushfire smoke.


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

Try this... Took the photo yesterday. Opening in Martin Place


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sigh... why do you guys in Sydney get all the nice watch stores. :-(


----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

When overseas, find a genuine dealer in a country that has VAT or GST so you can collect it on departure. That will at least provide a bit of a saving, but make sure you're in a country where the exchange rate is equivalent to Australia or to our advantage ie, not the US.

Good watch companies have warranties that are valid anywhere.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sigh... why do you guys in Sydney get all the nice watch stores. :-(


You'll have to come visit bro, i'll catch up with you for lunch.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Anyone invited to a launch party for the Grand Seiko Sydney store? Sydney born and raised but I mainly buy my watches online so I'm not part of the scene here. But I'm curious how hard they're going to try. They're also running it fairly close to Christmas.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> You'll have to come visit bro, i'll catch up with you for lunch.


Count me in too. My treat.


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

aussiejoe said:


> Just read the following from Tide+Tide
> 
> "The new Jaeger-LeCoultre boutique is open from Friday 13th of December, and is located at Shop 4, 84 King Street, Sydney."
> 
> Must be something in the Sydney air, besides bushfire smoke.


It's not just JLC. Richemont opened 3 joined boutiques - JLC, IWC and Panerai next to Tiffany. There's a Hublot boutique opening next to them as well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> You'll have to come visit bro, i'll catch up with you for lunch.


Anytime bro. Hardly go into the CBD if I ever go to NSW. Last time we went out there was to catch a flight to Canberra.

Likewise, give me a holler if you do come to the Wild West


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Count me in too. My treat.


Cheers mate. Thanks!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

GMH Watches said:


> It's not just JLC. Richemont opened 3 joined boutiques - JLC, IWC and Panerai next to Tiffany. There's a Hublot boutique opening next to them as well.


This is a sign that big companies are actually seeing a future for those brands and a market for high end watches.


----------



## MrBenF (Nov 30, 2018)

GMH Watches said:


> It's not just JLC. Richemont opened 3 joined boutiques - JLC, IWC and Panerai next to Tiffany. There's a Hublot boutique opening next to them as well.


They're not company owned. All were opened and operated by Kennedy's. Big shoutout to Justin from JLC who showed me some stunning pieces today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

MrBenF said:


> They're not company owned. All were opened and operated by Kennedy's. Big shoutout to Justin from JLC who showed me some stunning pieces today.


They are all owned by the Richemont group though.


----------



## MrBenF (Nov 30, 2018)

Orange_GT3 said:


> They are all owned by the Richemont group though.


The watch brands are all part of the Richemont group but the SYDNEY boutiques are independently owned and operated (in this case, by Kennedy).


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

MrBenF said:


> The watch brands are all part of the Richemont group but the SYDNEY boutiques are independently owned and operated (in this case, by Kennedy).


It is an arrangement between Kennedy and Richemont though.


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

MrBenF said:


> They're not company owned. All were opened and operated by Kennedy's. Big shoutout to Justin from JLC who showed me some stunning pieces today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers. I called in there too (JLC anyway). Had a good look around, one thing led to another and... The photo doesn't do it justice


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

GMH Watches said:


> Cheers. I called in there too (JLC anyway). Had a good look around, one thing led to another and.....


.... and????

You bought the watch? Ha! Congrats!


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

GMH Watches said:


> Cheers. I called in there too (JLC anyway). Had a good look around, one thing led to another and... The photo doesn't do it justice
> 
> View attachment 14697977


Wow that's a nice JLC!

More pics


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

Great looking watch GMH - congratulations!
Is that a medium or large?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Count me in too. My treat.


BOOM! sounds great mate, we're gonna have to catch up soon, bring Marla, we will take the dogs for a walk n coffee.
If youve still got her lol, if not bring the staffy


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

Cheers guys. I have to get out my camera and photograph my watches properly, I only have one other photo I took a couple of days ago on my first wear.









It's 45.6 x 27.4. I don't have the biggest wrist so it's perfect size. As far as looks go it's received the nod of approval from my wife who loves the colour.

I called into the Lange boutique yesterday for a look around. The new boutique is a JV between ALS and Watches of Switzerland, and is apparently the second largest boutique in the world after Dresden. I tried on a Saxonia Moonphase and while I was doing so another sales assistant noticed the Reverso on the tray and asked me about it - he'd gone to the boutique on the opening afternoon to buy it and couldn't believe it had already sold.

The Assistant Manager of the Lange boutique (Andrea) who showed me around said they had already sold a few pieces in the first days, including a couple of Little Lange 1s.

Oh, and another customer was looking at an 1815 Chrono and had taken his own watch off and placed it in the tray - an FPJ CB. I commented on it and he casually asked me if I would like to take a look and handed it to me. An utterly gorgeous piece. My wife loved the look of the rose gold movement in it.


----------



## elnino (May 4, 2019)

Hi everyone, 

My name is John and I am new here. 
I am collecting watches for the past few years and recently found this forum.
I am looking to buy a second hand panerai pam 233. Anyone can suggest a good and reliable place in Sydney or Adelaide?

Thank you


----------



## elnino (May 4, 2019)

Double


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

elnino said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is John and I am new here.
> I am collecting watches for the past few years and recently found this forum.
> ...


Welcome aboard. I can't help you with your proposed purchase but good to see another member of this thread.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

elnino said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is John and I am new here.
> I am collecting watches for the past few years and recently found this forum.
> ...


A warm welcome to WIS down under! ... and this is not a joke about the exceptionally hot weather!!!

The good shops to go to in Sydney are Luxuria Watches along Castlereigh St, Vintage Watch Co. in the Strand or try Watch Sellers in Pitt St. Luxuria used to be called Sydney Watch Exchange and took over an old watch makers business about 3 years back I think? And the the guy is pretty good in his dealings. He stocks a lot of good quality watches and his stocks move fast. Check out reviews about the shop on Google or Yelp and you can see that he is highly rated.

Unfortunately, there aren't any good used watch dealers that I can think of in Adelaide. The only decent watch shop is in J Farren Price (not related to the one in Sydney) which is an AD for Rolex, Tudor, IWC and Omega located in the mall and then there's your usual Angus & Coote, Shiels, Mazzuchellis selling the TAG, Tissot etc..


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

HAPPY CHRISTMAS AUSSIES!!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> HAPPY CHRISTMAS AUSSIES!!!!
> 
> View attachment 14726895


That is a typical Australian Santa. One that you will find passed out with a stubbie in one hand. 

Merry Christmas to all you fellow Aussie WIS'ers. Here's raising a glass to y'all. Cheers!


----------



## elnino (May 4, 2019)

Thank you very much. 
Recently I am thinking about adding a Panerai to my collection but I am afraid of buying online and ending up with a fake. I think I have to be patient and make sure to make a wise decision. 

Happy holidays.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Cobia said:


> HAPPY CHRISTMAS AUSSIES!!!!
> 
> View attachment 14726895


Merry X-Mas to all mates.....

And great BOXING day too..


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> A warm welcome to WIS down under! ... and this is not a joke about the exceptionally hot weather!!!
> 
> The good shops to go to in Sydney are Luxuria Watches along Castlereigh St, Vintage Watch Co. in the Strand or try Watch Sellers in Pitt St. Luxuria used to be called Sydney Watch Exchange and took over an old watch makers business about 3 years back I think? And the the guy is pretty good in his dealings. He stocks a lot of good quality watches and his stocks move fast. Check out reviews about the shop on Google or Yelp and you can see that he is highly rated.
> 
> Unfortunately, there aren't any good used watch dealers that I can think of in Adelaide. The only decent watch shop is in J Farren Price (not related to the one in Sydney) which is an AD for Rolex, Tudor, IWC and Omega located in the mall and then there's your usual Angus & Coote, Shiels, Mazzuchellis selling the TAG, Tissot etc..


I'll also add Nick Hacko to the list - I've never had any issues dealing with him and I've purchased 2 watches from him.

Although he doesn't have a lot of Panerai's come into this inventory but worth a shot.

I've also dealt with Michael at Watch Collector when he was only operating from MELBOURNE but now he's got an office on Market Street. Never bought from him though just sold.


----------



## tiktiktiktik (Dec 7, 2019)

Does NZ count as down under on the WUS community? haha


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

tiktiktiktik said:


> Does NZ count as down under on the WUS community? haha


Of course! Why? Aren't you already out seventh state? 

Our trans Tasman friends are always welcomed.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

tiktiktiktik said:


> Does NZ count as down under on the WUS community? haha


This is an OUTRAGE!!!!!

Next thing you'll be bringing sheep into this thread.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Cobia said:


> This is an OUTRAGE!!!!!
> 
> Next thing you'll be bringing sheep into this thread.


LOL


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

NZ most definitely down under.
Can't spell ANZAC without them.


----------



## tiktiktiktik (Dec 7, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Of course! Why? Aren't you already out seventh state?
> 
> Our trans Tasman friends are always welcomed.





Cobia said:


> This is an OUTRAGE!!!!!
> 
> Next thing you'll be bringing sheep into this thread.


Haha heeeere we go! I guess I should have expected a sheep joke or two!



Earthjade said:


> NZ most definitely down under.
> Can't spell ANZAC without them.


Damn right ✊

Glad to get the nod in here, the watch community in oz seems like it is taking off!


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Welcome.



tiktiktiktik said:


> ... the watch community in oz seems like it is taking off!











Regards,


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Just arrived today, my first Panerai, PAM 510


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Aussie lads just a heads up, at Aussie online and bricks and mortar store in syd starbuy.com.au they have some very good deals on Seikos, especially samurais.
The orange pictured is going for 329au which is a steal, pepsi is the same price but on rubber.








Some turtles a good price there too.

3 year warranty and its an official seiko dealer.
Ive no affiliation with these guys, ive bought 2 Sami's off them and been very happy so have a few others lads.

Sorry, link didnt work, just google starbuy au and you'll find it, accepts PP.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

tiktiktiktik said:


> Haha heeeere we go! I guess I should have expected a sheep joke or two!
> 
> Damn right ✊
> 
> Glad to get the nod in here, the watch community in oz seems like it is taking off!


We are all brothers here my kiwi friend.


----------



## tiktiktiktik (Dec 7, 2019)

Cobia said:


> We are all brothers here my kiwi friend.
> 
> View attachment 14740355


Hahaha to be fair we barely have an airforce so they might as well be flightless. If .... hits the fan we mostly just rely on our human meatshields to the north.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

tiktiktiktik said:


> Hahaha to be fair we barely have an airforce so they might as well be flightless. If .... hits the fan we mostly just rely on our human meatshields to the north.


Oh look, its another one come out of the woodwork


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

tiktiktiktik said:


> Hahaha to be fair we barely have an airforce so they might as well be flightless. If .... hits the fan we mostly just rely on our human meatshields to the north.


On a serious note, whats the dive watch scene in NZ like?
Many guys wear divers?
Many places sell them?


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## tiktiktiktik (Dec 7, 2019)

Cobia said:


> On a serious note, whats the dive watch scene in NZ like?
> Many guys wear divers?
> Many places sell them?


Honestly I only just got into mechanical watches in a big way a couple of months ago. I havent really noticed too interesting watches on wrists these parts - the apple watch has taken over.

However we did just have a new/vintage watch dealer open up here in Wellington which is a good sign.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

tiktiktiktik said:


> Honestly I only just got into mechanical watches in a big way a couple of months ago. I havent really noticed too interesting watches on wrists these parts - the apple watch has taken over.
> 
> However we did just have a new/vintage watch dealer open up here in Wellington which is a good sign.


I thought 5:45 was already opened for a while?


----------



## Catto (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey folks, it's not my particular thing but if anyone's looking for Seiko Presage, Tissot, or Mido watches at the moment, Regal Jewellers (in the basement of the QVB here in Sydney) are having a closing-down blowout sale, looks like 30-50% off everything...I had a quick look around inside, as I remembered them having some Oris Divers Sixty-Fives at one stage, but couldn't see any of those today.
https://regaljeweller.com.au
R


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Catto said:


> Hey folks, it's not my particular thing but if anyone's looking for Seiko Presage, Tissot, or Mido watches at the moment, Regal Jewellers (in the basement of the QVB here in Sydney) are having a closing-down blowout sale, looks like 30-50% off everything...I had a quick look around inside, as I remembered them having some Oris Divers Sixty-Fives at one stage, but couldn't see any of those today.


Thanks for the heads up. But really sad that they are closing down. One less watch shop to visit


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey Canberra WIS,

Indoors weather (smoke 21 times acceptable limit) so early spring clean time. 
Anyone want some holiday period reading?









Prob weighs a few Kg's. PM me and organise a pickup.

B


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

DP


----------



## old45 (Jan 21, 2017)

Has anyone brought from Chronospride.com.au?


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

old45 said:


> Has anyone brought from Chronospride.com.au?


I've never heard of them, so no.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

old45 said:


> Has anyone brought from Chronospride.com.au?


They've been around for a while, but I've never bought from them. Pretty sure they're based in Oz. They've had an eBay store for long time too.

I've read on here of some people buying from them. I have always been able to find sharper prices elsewhere from grey sellers.

As usual check if it's CP warrant or the manufacturer.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

old45 said:


> Has anyone brought from Chronospride.com.au?


Yes, Francisco is a rock solid guy, he went out of his way and drove all the way to my place to drop off a watch id bought once and have a chat.

Can highly recommend them, one of the best in Oz..


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

LOL some or Archies best work.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Is this the article or is there a slow-news day repeat?


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

I feel it should have been a Betoota Advocate article instead.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

yokied said:


> Is this the article or is there a slow-news day repeat?


BWAHAHAHA!!! thanks for the link, brilliant article.
Yes its an oldy but ive only just found it.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

I love how the journos are trying to put him down and besmirch his unquestionable character at every opportunity but remain resolutely Kiwi about it. They're too polite and reserved to use the most devastating ammunition: the obvious. He likes watches.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Cobia said:


> LOL some or Archies best work.
> 
> View attachment 14787321


Obviously the term businessman is used failrly loosely by NZ journalists... I can think of a different word beggining with B...

Beggar...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

...although he does leave an impression and has a way of seeping in to the subconscious


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Wow...
I read over on the Rolex forum last night the huge news about Horology House. All of his social media is off-line and he has gone underground. Thrown off the FB group he started and several others. 

Love a good story and it's all in our very small backyard with news all over the world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Michael Day said:


> Wow...
> I read over on the Rolex forum last night the huge news about Horology House. All of his social media is off-line and he has gone underground. Thrown off the FB group he started and several others.
> 
> Love a good story and it's all in our very small backyard with news all over the world.
> ...


The pontiff weighs in on the subject and absolutely lays the boot in, its great viewing lol.
12 minute mark is where Arch explodes






And for the record, the worlds leading expert in fake rolex discussing how to spot a fake.

https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...eged Scammer&txt=https://youtu.be/Ch7ySPxsHhk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Cobia said:


> The pontiff weighs in on the subject and absolutely lays the boot in, its great viewing lol.


This is hilarious.


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

It is a hell of a disappointment. I thought he was a stand up guy. Extra disappointing he is a fellow Aussie AND used low life excuses like the devastating fires personally affecting him. 

Scum.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Orange_GT3 said:


> This is hilarious.


I've watched up until about 13 min. Had to turn it off cause people were heading it. Soooo funny.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Michael Day said:


> I've watched up until about 13 min. Had to turn it off cause people were heading it. Soooo funny.


That's about as far as I got because he was starting to repeat himself.

I particularly enjoyed his tirade against the Facebook group!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Archie definitely laid the boot in and gave it a twist. Multiple times. Guys over TRF want blood. Pitch forks are being assembled.

Do the crime , do the time.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

RIP HH


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

issey.miyake said:


> RIP HH


RIP his family dog Smokey, who perished in the house fire.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> RIP his family dog Smokey, who perished in the house fire.


Smokey and the bandit.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Cobia said:


> RIP his family dog Smokey, who perished in the house fire.


Ohh .. was it at his parents house or at the house in he article 2 months prior?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

issey.miyake said:


> Ohh .. was it at his parents house or at the house in he article 2 months prior?


That was a bit he threw in apparently lol


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

The bloke is sunk.
But I noticed over at the Rolex Forum they are frothing at the mouth over this and one guy was lambasted for saying the rule of law needs to take care of him rather than approaching his family and boss.
I agree with this - mob justice was something we left behind in the middle ages. With all the evidence building against him, a court will settle the matter quickly and transparently.
Meanwhile, I'd stay away from AWBSS (although I sold a Steinhart there once - guess you only draw attention from the head mods if you're selling something with Rolex on the dial).


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Earthjade said:


> The bloke is sunk.
> But I noticed over at the Rolex Forum they are frothing at the mouth over this and one guy was lambasted for saying the rule of law needs to take care of him rather than approaching his family and boss.
> I agree with this - mob justice was something we left behind in the middle ages. With all the evidence building against him, a court will settle the matter quickly and transparently.
> Meanwhile, I'd stay away from AWBSS (although I sold a Steinhart there once - guess you only draw attention from the head mods if you're selling something with Rolex on the dial).


He wasnt lambasted for saying that mate, it was the rest of the nonsense he was saying.
Nobody over there wants mob justice from the middle ages, nobody is calling for it.
Its just regular punters voicing their opinions imo, all part of the hobby and any hobby like this..


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Michael Day said:


> I've watched up until about 13 min. Had to turn it off cause people were heading it. Soooo funny.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

LOL. You guys are really putting your boot into him.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Swearing your head off isn't comedy in my books.
Paul Pluta is just a different category of *******. I wouldn't put it past him to rip someone off if he thought he could get away with it.
All these Youtubers look desperate to differing degrees.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Earthjade said:


> Swearing your head off isn't comedy in my books.
> Paul Pluta is just a different category of *******. I wouldn't put it past him to rip someone off if he thought he could get away with it.
> All these Youtubers look desperate to differing degrees.


Cannot stand that guy either - really grinds my gears.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

I wouldn't buy a watch from him, that's for sure.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Recent arrival from Gregory's Brookvale in Sydney


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigEd said:


> Recent arrival from Gregory's Brookvale in Sydney
> View attachment 14844739


Nice watch @BigEd. Did it come with the strap or you changed it?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigEd said:


> Recent arrival from Gregory's Brookvale in Sydney
> View attachment 14844739


Nice watch @BigEd. Did it come with the strap or you changed it?


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

David SW
David SW
David SW


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Wanted the bracelet version, but watch was only available with strap.

Quoted Aus$1065 for a OEM bracelet, declined, if I decide to change to a bracelet, will swap with my BBBlack, assuming they are interchangeable.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Pimmsley said:


> David SW
> David SW
> David SW


Perfect avatar too, if he hadn't sold all his conventional collection to go full CIS (Calatrava-idiot-savant). What a movie, with the perfect stereotypical Rolex dude depiction.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

One of Australias finest Archie has just released a best of video of some of his best rants and insults lol, a good watch if you like his humour.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

I'll just leave this utter brilliance here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Any Aussies here work for Telstra? I need to vent. Just spent 2.5 hours of my life sorting my nbn with the "convenience" of the Telstra 24x7 App....not.

We have got the slowest internet in the world and one of the most expensive. There's no one to talk to when you call and I wonder who occupies the big building in down town Melbourne?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Any Aussies here work for Telstra? I need to vent. Just spent 2.5 hours of my life sorting my nbn with the "convenience" of the Telstra 24x7 App....not.

We have got the slowest internet in the world and one of the most expensive. There's no one to talk to when you call and I wonder who occupies the big building in down town Melbourne?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Any Aussies here work for Telstra? I need to vent. Just spent 2.5 hours of my life sorting my nbn with the "convenience" of the Telstra 24x7 App....not.
> 
> We have got the slowest internet in the world and one of the most expensive. There's no one to talk to when you call and I wonder who occupies the big building in down town Melbourne?


No bro Doggy but heres a vid to brighten you up, make sure you go back and watch the first 5 minutes..


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> No bro Doggy but heres a vid to brighten you up, make sure you go back and watch the first 5 minutes..


Thanks for sharing but I am not a Paul Pluta fan


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Any Aussies here work for Telstra? I need to vent. Just spent 2.5 hours of my life sorting my nbn with the "convenience" of the Telstra 24x7 App....not.
> 
> We have got the slowest internet in the world and one of the most expensive. There's no one to talk to when you call and I wonder who occupies the big building in down town Melbourne?


Sold my house. Had NBN. Leased a place for 12 months 500 m away. 3 weeks of phone calls to OS help desks who kept on telling me I could only get ADSL in my area. Not even ADSL2!

Finally cracked it with them and asked them to escalate the issue to someone in Australia. A week later I get a phone call (Aussie) telling me the same thing. So I say for the tenth time there is an NBN pit on my nature strip, the next door neighbour is on NBN, there is an NBN locked box attached to the townhouse and coming out of the ground under it is a fibre optic cable and a CAT 6 and you want to dig a trench and drop some twisted pair so I can get ADSL, which is about to be decommissioned across the country because NBN isn't in my area.

Unbelievable....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

In 2012 I moved from UK to Sydney (Queenscliff) and swapped 10Mbps for around 5Mbps which was fasted I could get at that unit (Optus cable). In 2016 I moved a couple of km to the other side of Manly and could only have 1Mbps and was told that was really good considering how far I was from the exchange (ADSL) and it took Telstra 4 days to get that up an running. No sign of NBN arriving anytime soon in that street. This January I moved from Sydney to Sao Paulo; contacted local internet (and cable tv provider) and for less than I was paying for ADSL in Aus I have cable tv and a 240Mbps broadband connection. Yes, you read that right, my internet in Brazil is running 240x faster than I could get in Manly (and cheaper too). Oh, and we phoned them on a Wednesday arvo and they came round the following Saturday with the router and set-top boxes and sorted it out in under an hour (it only took that long as we needed a couple of TV connection points installed


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

I currently have Telstra cable (200Mbps). The NBN has arrived in my street as has the endless stream of crappy leaflets in my letterbox spruiking the NBN. What do they offer me, less Mbps for more $$$. I will be hanging on to my cable connection until I am literally forced to swap.

The NBN is a joke and an international embarrasment!


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

My NBN hasn't been so bad but noting to write home about. I pay $70 for 50/20 plan and in the time I've had it in my rental I don't think I've seen over 20mbps down (upload is quite good).

For what we pay for and what we are getting it is an absolute joke.

And here is a wrist shot for no reason at all


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

issey.miyake said:


> And here is a wrist shot for no reason at all


Mucho like!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Michael Day said:


> Sold my house. Had NBN. Leased a place for 12 months 500 m away. 3 weeks of phone calls to OS help desks who kept on telling me I could only get ADSL in my area. Not even ADSL2!
> 
> Finally cracked it with them and asked them to escalate the issue to someone in Australia. A week later I get a phone call (Aussie) telling me the same thing. So I say for the tenth time there is an NBN pit on my nature strip, the next door neighbour is on NBN, there is an NBN locked box attached to the townhouse and coming out of the ground under it is a fibre optic cable and a CAT 6 and you want to dig a trench and drop some twisted pair so I can get ADSL, which is about to be decommissioned across the country because NBN isn't in my area.
> 
> Unbelievable....


Sorry to hear your story. So I am not alone. The overseas call centre are like robots and can't get anything through to them. They sometimes get pretty rude and I just about had it. I don't know who to use anymore. Optus no better.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> In 2012 I moved from UK to Sydney (Queenscliff) and swapped 10Mbps for around 5Mbps which was fasted I could get at that unit (Optus cable). In 2016 I moved a couple of km to the other side of Manly and could only have 1Mbps and was told that was really good considering how far I was from the exchange (ADSL) and it took Telstra 4 days to get that up an running. No sign of NBN arriving anytime soon in that street. This January I moved from Sydney to Sao Paulo; contacted local internet (and cable tv provider) and for less than I was paying for ADSL in Aus I have cable tv and a 240Mbps broadband connection. Yes, you read that right, my internet in Brazil is running 240x faster than I could get in Manly (and cheaper too). Oh, and we phoned them on a Wednesday arvo and they came round the following Saturday with the router and set-top boxes and sorted it out in under an hour (it only took that long as we needed a couple of TV connection points installed


My Indian friends said that he can go into a village with mud huts and they have ultra fast internet. Go figure. We are so third world.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Orange_GT3 said:


> The NBN is a joke and an international embarrasment!


You got a Like for this. No, double like


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Orange_GT3 said:


> I currently have Telstra cable (200Mbps). The NBN has arrived in my street as has the endless stream of crappy leaflets in my letterbox spruiking the NBN. What do they offer me, less Mbps for more $$$. I will be hanging on to my cable connection until I am literally forced to swap.
> 
> The NBN is a joke and an international embarrasment!


Same happened to me.
Forced to give up my cable that was giving consistently above 120Mbps when NBN came along.
Now NBN 100 with speed boost struggles to deliver 30+ consistently and drops out constantly.

And they shut it down to "upgrade" it for hours at a time every couple of weeks.

Hold on to your cable as long as you can.

FYI. After the NBN install, I reconnected my cable connection myself, and got a few more months out of it, (At faster speeds than ever), until they cut it off at the POI)

Just need some basic knowledge of how Co-ax cables work.

Obviously, not an option if you have Fibre to the Home, (Do NOT cut Fibre connections), but your speeds should be better then anyway...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

I think we are FTTN .


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Any Aussies here work for Telstra? I need to vent. Just spent 2.5 hours of my life sorting my nbn with the "convenience" of the Telstra 24x7 App....not.
> 
> We have got the slowest internet in the world and one of the most expensive. There's no one to talk to when you call and I wonder who occupies the big building in down town Melbourne?


I don't work for Telstra, but have some Telco experience.
PM on it's way...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Orange_GT3 said:


> I think we are FTTN .


There are ways to find out...

PM on its way soon...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Here's a taste of what's possible, but not being delivered in Australia...











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

S.O.S OUT OF TOILET PAPER!


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

I’ve got FTTP in the unit and it was worse than my old place which was FTTB and was using the older copper lines.

I was using the 4G mobile network my work had for me until they all got recalled


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Cobia said:


> S.O.S OUT OF TOILET PAPER!


Wipes is where it's at...

Don't want dry paper over and over again

Think about it


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Cobia said:


> S.O.S OUT OF TOILET PAPER!


Would love to help but running low here too...












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Here's a taste of what's possible, but not being delivered in Australia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. We won't be having this problem in about five years' time when 5G is more widespread. But we will have other problems because content increases and the data throughput increased. So I will still be staring at the hourglass.... Sigh.... Can't win


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> S.O.S OUT OF TOILET PAPER!


I am sorry brother Cob. You will have to use your hands and wipe your arse. Try a pail and small scoop bucket to wash it while squatting in the shower cubicle. This is practised in Malaysia and Indonesia. Works well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Would love to help but running low here too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel sorry for you fellas


----------



## MCWEEDY (May 30, 2013)

BigEd said:


> Recent arrival from Gregory's Brookvale in Sydney
> View attachment 14844739


I'm really pleased a collector got that. I got the call and tried it on in Gregory's Brookvale late Jan but having just paid off my BB Burgandy couldn't justify it. Has to be the same one!

I think it's best on the leather strap to be honest. Fantastic piece!

Wear it in good health, glad it found a fellow Scot. ?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. We won't be having this problem in about five years' time when 5G is more widespread. But we will have other problems because content increases and the data throughput increased. So I will still be staring at the hourglass.... Sigh.... Can't win


That reading was taken under a 5g tower during a test last year.

5g has great speed potential and reduced latency, but comes with its own problems.
Limited range - at around 300m for a typical radio, maybe more in less built up areas, that's a LOT more towers and installations than 4G required.
Doesn't handle obstructions as well. Walls and glass reduce range so inside buildings and CBD coverage could be problematic...

5g will help, but not the answer for everything.
Fixed Wireless, Mesh, shared WiFi and even Satellite will pick up the slack and 4G will remain in operation for some time yet until alternates are available.

NBN will become the backhaul for many of these other technologies, but there are a few competitors building their own fibre networks, (mostly for business at this stage), that are easily delivering 1G and up to 10G for clients that are prepared to pay for it.

As volume increases, the infrastructure cost will be amortised and the cost will come down, but our low population density means that we will always be pricey compared to the rest of the world...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Same happened to me.
> Forced to give up my cable that was giving consistently above 120Mbps when NBN came along.
> Now NBN 100 with speed boost struggles to deliver 30+ consistently and drops out constantly.
> 
> ...


Oh, I didn't know NBN connection would be such a drama. I was about to connect to the TPG NBN , now i reckon i will hold on that.

Sorry to hear about the bad experiences and its really frustrating if no one listens to you and solve it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> That reading was taken under a 5g tower during a test last year.
> 
> 5g has great speed potential and reduced latency, but comes with its own problems.
> Limited range - at around 300m for a typical radio, maybe more in less built up areas, that's a LOT more towers and installations than 4G required.
> ...


Not surprised. Old GSM was 900MHz and is being pushed upwards in 4G and now 5G is between 2.4GHz to 5GHz depending on which frequency spectrum is available in the country. At millimeter wavelengths, the waves just don't travel well and concrete buildings with steel reinforcement inside are like faraday cages. Natural land forms are also its enemy. There's a reason why marine radio is still operating in the VLF spectrum because of the ability to transmit over long distances.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Oh, I didn't know NBN connection would be such a drama. I was about to connect to the TPG NBN , now i reckon i will hold on that.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the bad experiences and its really frustrating if no one listens to you and solve it.


Coaxial cable is 1GHz, better bandwidth than your regular FTTN that you get with the new nbn which is a bloody joke.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Oh, I didn't know NBN connection would be such a drama. I was about to connect to the TPG NBN , now i reckon i will hold on that.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the bad experiences and its really frustrating if no one listens to you and solve it.


Problem is not easily solved.

Requires investment in infrastructure, so can't be fixed via telephone support.

The telcos are rushing to contract people to services that do not yet exist.

Contract first, lock the revenue stream in, and plan to deliver later.

NBN needs to be more transparent about the specific services available in each location.

The information is available to telcos, but it's not always in their interest to share...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Latest news posted by ABC with regards to the COVID-19. Cases in Sydney spiked and there is talk about a lockdown in the land of Oz.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-03...ia-live-updates-covid-19-latest-news/12056788

Stay safe mates.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Latest news posted by ABC with regards to the COVID-19. Cases in Sydney spiked and there is talk about a lockdown in the land of Oz.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-03...ia-live-updates-covid-19-latest-news/12056788

Stay safe mates.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I stocked up on the essentials yesterday. Beer, wine, Pizza Shapes and of course date roll.


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Latest news posted by ABC with regards to the COVID-19. Cases in Sydney spiked and there is talk about a lockdown in the land of Oz.
> 
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-03...ia-live-updates-covid-19-latest-news/12056788
> 
> Stay safe mates.


Healthcare worker here.

One of the best general summary pages for cases.

https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html

B79


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

B79 said:


> Healthcare worker here.
> 
> One of the best general summary pages for cases.
> 
> ...


Thanks @B79

Stay safe mate. 

Someone shared with me a COVID19 status monitor website which we can track https://www.covid19data.com.au/


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Take care all of you guys...Hope this COV will be sorted out soon....Someone will find the vaccine soon enough...


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Been asked to work from home on alternate weeks

All that means is there are many opportunities to take photos lol


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

issey.miyake said:


> Been asked to *work* from home on alternate weeks
> 
> All that means is there are many opportunities to take photos lol


I think the key word is "work"?


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think the key word is "work"?


Oh right - so that's what I've been doing wrong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Things are getting real here in Melbourne. My first post in a while and haven't even been looking. Life is changing rapidly. ATM I don't even think much about what watch I'll be wearing. Just pick one up and put it on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

This is going to be very bad.
We are living through a moment in history that will be remembered as worse than the 1929 Wall Street Crash and the Great Depression. Not hard to imagine 15% to 30% unemployment now. On top of that, we're soon going to have hospitals full and overflowing as people choke on fluid in their lungs. The current government is just going to be washed away by events they can't manage (they couldn't even properly manage things during the relatively good times). We spent all our time gambling on housing and have nothing left for when times turned bad (most people never imagined it could - those that never experienced a recession).
When the worst of this is over, I don't think we're going back to business as usual. This is probably the end of global capitalism as we currently know it - the Central Banks of the world as basically insane and desperate at this point.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

In times of darkness, light hearted stories are always good for the spirits.









Stay safe lads.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Toilet paper is the new money. Matter of time before someone gets desperate enough to carry out a toilet paper heist.

https://www.9news.com.au/national/t...s-sydney/48e4afa6-1019-4455-8b68-b0b744bcb947


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Posted a picture since I got a double post. Saw this on a watch exchange site yesterday. ;-)


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

^ So which item is worth the most in that picture?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Earthjade said:


> ^ So which item is worth the most in that picture?


Don't know about you, but watch for me. I am not desperate for toilet paper nor hand sanitiser.

*Note*: photo is posted as humour, so please do not abuse me.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Earthjade said:


> ^ So which item is worth the most in that picture?


Don't know about you, but watch for me. I am not desperate for toilet paper nor hand sanitiser.

*Note*: photo is posted as humour, so please do not abuse me.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## highend (Feb 14, 2020)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14975469


Oh okay. So what did he rob? Toilet papers and gloves?

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

No one knows what he robbed.
All we know is that he returned to rob it again.


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

Police have released an image captured on CCTV from the robbery


----------



## Haven6931 (Feb 23, 2020)

Krish47 said:


> Take care all of you guys...Hope this COV will be sorted out soon....Someone will find the vaccine soon enough...


Yeah, this time next year - plus a few months. Until then, people need to stop trying to pretend "she'll be right", and start showing their mates the footage of mass graves in Iran and piles of corpses in Italy and ask them if they still want to keep sitting so close.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Earthjade said:


> No one knows what he robbed.
> All we know is that he returned to rob it again.


bwahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dean Learner said:


> Police have released an image captured on CCTV from the robbery


Haha! this kid should be this threads official mascot, the feral kid from Mad Max.


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

Haha! From the feral pig to the boomerang robbing caper- needed the good laugh guys! Thanks :-!


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Earthjade said:


> This is going to be very bad.
> We are living through a moment in history that will be remembered as worse than the 1929 Wall Street Crash and the Great Depression. Not hard to imagine 15% to 30% unemployment now. On top of that, we're soon going to have hospitals full and overflowing as people choke on fluid in their lungs. The current government is just going to be washed away by events they can't manage (they couldn't even properly manage things during the relatively good times). We spent all our time gambling on housing and have nothing left for when times turned bad (most people never imagined it could - those that never experienced a recession).
> When the worst of this is over, I don't think we're going back to business as usual. This is probably the end of global capitalism as we currently know it - the Central Banks of the world as basically insane and desperate at this point.


You are right - there are too many people not taking this seriously at all. We haven't even seen the beginning of the real impact.

Unemployment will continue to rise as more business owners and their staff get laid off, more pressure on hospitals and the front line staff, increase in welfare payouts means increase in taxes or more debt for government. It's a systematic shutdown of the global economy as we know it.

I've got family and friends who lost jobs, never missed payments on mortgages, business loans, never gambled, drink or smoke now unable to put food on tables for family. All savings tied into property or other investments where they cannot liquidate or their tenant cannot pay rent.

Same situation for myself too as my tenants cannot pay rent means I need to move in. I'm one of the lucky ones for now since I still have a job but that could change if government determines construction to be non essential.

Really scary times


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

issey.miyake said:


> You are right - there are too many people not taking this seriously at all. We haven't even seen the beginning of the real impact.
> 
> Unemployment will continue to rise as more business owners and their staff get laid off, more pressure on hospitals and the front line staff, increase in welfare payouts means increase in taxes or more debt for government. It's a systematic shutdown of the global economy as we know it.
> 
> ...


Scary isn't it? There are a lot of people who have been stood down/laid off especially in the hospitality industry in which I include airlines, hotels etc. I am fortunate that my employer provides solutions to the health care industry. I will be working from home for the next 6-8 weeks. In terms of welfare payments it is more about the government having to dip into their surplus and I am good with that. I was listening to the CEO of Woolworths on the radio this morning and he was talking about how his group had to lay off 8000 people from their hospitality business but they were able to find 3500 jobs for them on the supermarket side. Obviously it doesn't cover everyone but it is something.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Public Service Announcement to fellow Aussies. WA going into self isolation and closing its borders this weekend.

https://www.watoday.com.au/national...its-border-with-the-east-20200402-p54gl6.html

Hope you all are keeping well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Public Service Announcement to fellow Aussies. WA going into self isolation and closing its borders this weekend.

https://www.watoday.com.au/national...its-border-with-the-east-20200402-p54gl6.html

Hope you all are keeping well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

eblackmo said:


> Scary isn't it? There are a lot of people who have been stood down/laid off especially in the hospitality industry in which I include airlines, hotels etc. I am fortunate that my employer provides solutions to the health care industry. I will be working from home for the next 6-8 weeks. In terms of welfare payments it is more about the government having to dip into their surplus and I am good with that. I was listening to the CEO of Woolworths on the radio this morning and he was talking about how his group had to lay off 8000 people from their hospitality business but they were able to find 3500 jobs for them on the supermarket side. Obviously it doesn't cover everyone but it is something.


This is really bad.

Mate of mine runs a car repair shop and said he has had no bookings and his books are empty for the next fortnight. Needs to close his shop to hibernate. Never in my life have I seen a recession bring an economy down to its knees like this before but a virus is capable of doing it. Small businesses left, right and centre are suffering and I don't believe that big businesses that collect revenue and send overseas should be bailed out. They are foreign owned and let their owners pay for it.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Anybody round the eastern suburbs of Sydney, stay safe, its the epicentre of this virus.
Im right in the middle of it, backpackers, tourists, high density, talk about high anxiety lol.
Stay safe everybody.


----------



## Catto (Feb 25, 2009)

Look, I’m not trying to downplay it, this is quite a serious pandemic on a global scale. That said, currently St Vincent’s in Darlinghurst only has one ICU patient for Covid-19. 

So on the global panic scale currently, we should keep limiting social contacts (obviously), but we’re not quite in the abyss yet.

We want to avoid the abyss. Stay home! Let’s keep the levels where they are.
R


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Catto said:


> Look, I'm not trying to downplay it, this is quite a serious pandemic on a global scale. That said, currently St Vincent's in Darlinghurst only has one ICU patient for Covid-19.
> 
> So on the global panic scale currently, we should keep limiting social contacts (obviously), but we're not quite in the abyss yet.
> 
> ...


Catto! calm the fek down! thats 50% of your yearly post quota youve just posted, one or two more posts and you'll have broken your yearly average.

Whats doing bro lol?

27 posts in 11 years!!!


----------



## Catto (Feb 25, 2009)

Cobia said:


> Catto! calm the fek down! thats 50% of your yearly post quota youve just posted, one or two more posts and you'll have broken your yearly average.
> 
> Whats doing bro lol?
> 
> 27 posts in 11 years!!!


You don't REALLY want me to reply though, do you?! That'll throw my numbers out completely!!
R


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Mix and match


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Double post apologies


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Double post apologies


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Stay safe everybody.


Hi Cobia,

Get some Eels hand sanitiser and you wont catch a thing 









Regards,


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sunday morning brew. The jumping hour hand mech came in useful today as daylight savings has now ended.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Catto said:


> You don't REALLY want me to reply though, do you?! That'll throw my numbers out completely!!
> R


I could spare you some of my post count.... :-d


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Catto said:


> You don't REALLY want me to reply though, do you?! That'll throw my numbers out completely!!
> R


I could spare you some of my post count.... :-d


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ToBeDetermined said:


> View attachment 15007053
> 
> Mix and match





ToBeDetermined said:


> Double post apologies





ToBeDetermined said:


> Double post apologies


That was a triple post!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ck13 said:


> Sunday morning brew. The jumping hour hand mech came in useful today as daylight savings has now ended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good! I won't be getting calls at 5am in the morning anymore!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

James A said:


> Hi Cobia,
> 
> Get some Eels hand sanitiser and you wont catch a thing
> 
> ...


LOL! I'll pay that.

Just as a reminder to all that we sit at the TOP of the table as it stands


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

GOAT??


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

ToBeDetermined said:


> View attachment 15008671
> 
> 
> GOAT??


The REAL GOAT!


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Cobia said:


> Anybody round the eastern suburbs of Sydney, stay safe, its the epicentre of this virus.
> Im right in the middle of it, backpackers, tourists, high density, talk about high anxiety lol.
> Stay safe everybody.


With exception of a site meeting last month I've been at home or within my local area of Zetland for the last 6 weeks. It's been quite challenging as there are so many people who just go about their lives doing the same thing before all this came along.

Makes you wonder whether we should have just taken the hard line similar to NZ and shut down completely. It is pretty extreme but at least there is some level of certainty after the time has lapsed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 15063255


A shout out to all the great Aussie heroes past and present.

Thank you all - and skippy too!

Lest we forget.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice posts @Cobia and @DogbertisFat.

Our thoughts go out to those who gave their lives and those who risk their lives to protect us...


SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Happy ANZAC day to fellow mates .

As B5 said , thoughts goes to those who have done / willing to do the ultimate sacrifice for protecting us.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

*Lest we forget.*





















Regards,


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

LOL. And you thought this only happens in the movies... i.e. people driving on stairs. :-d

https://www.9news.com.au/national/m...overpass/bb2ac9f3-f01b-4bad-a062-5af7099e9a51


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Oops. A double.

Anyway, I will leave you all with a nice watch pic. Enjoy responsibly.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. And you thought this only happens in the movies... i.e. people driving on stairs. :-d
> 
> https://www.9news.com.au/national/m...overpass/bb2ac9f3-f01b-4bad-a062-5af7099e9a51


Ha ha.. LOL.

She could land in an action movie...She got at the bottom of the stairs without getting stuck in the middle...:-d:-d


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oops. A double.
> 
> Anyway, I will leave you all with a nice watch pic. Enjoy responsibly.
> 
> View attachment 15069639


Double like then...|>|>


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Ha ha.. LOL.
> 
> She could land in an action movie...She got at the bottom of the stairs without getting stuck in the middle...:-d:-d


First, she will need a good lawyer, like Lawyer X to get her out of prison. She is charged for high range drink driving. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Ha ha.. LOL.
> 
> She could land in an action movie...She got at the bottom of the stairs without getting stuck in the middle...:-d:-d


First, she will need a good lawyer, like Lawyer X to get her out of prison. She is charged for high range drink driving. LOL.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. And you thought this only happens in the movies... i.e. people driving on stairs. :-d
> 
> https://www.9news.com.au/national/m...overpass/bb2ac9f3-f01b-4bad-a062-5af7099e9a51


Crazy stuff.
Lucky there were no pedestrians about.

In more positive news, I saw this story reported this morning.

A retired couple donated their govt. benefit to a local cafe.

https://www.9news.com.au/national/m...trangers/c55be321-8791-42eb-af80-ddd6a5e38553

Good to see there are still selfless acts of kindness, let's hope it's catching...

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Crazy stuff.
> Lucky there were no pedestrians about.
> 
> In more positive news, I saw this story reported this morning.
> ...


Absolutely. In every society, we have good people and bad people. I always say that we need to celebrate the good deeds, e.g. good customer service on our watches, etc. as much as people coming here to complain.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Crazy stuff.
> Lucky there were no pedestrians about.
> 
> In more positive news, I saw this story reported this morning.
> ...


Absolutely. In every society, we have good people and bad people. I always say that we need to celebrate the good deeds, e.g. good customer service on our watches, etc. as much as people coming here to complain.


----------



## Catto (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey, just a thought-does anyone here know a place in Sydney that knows their way around Eterna watches/movements?

I inherited this from my dad recently, but it's got a few issues, stopping & starting and the quick-set date doesn't flick over some days (which might be related). I went to the watch repair place upstairs above Dymocks on George St, and they were of the opinion that it wasn't fixable - parts for the Eterna-matic 1000 / 5 Star movement were too hard to come by.

Obviously I don't want to sink too much into it if it's beyond hope, possibly that's why Dad never fixed it himself and changed to wearing a (cheap) Seiko quartz instead; but if I could get it running, and put a new crystal & band on it, I'd be really pleased.

Cheers,
R


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

Send it in and get a quote from Nicholas Hacko. 
He’ll open it up and tell you straight up a fairly accurate estimate.


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

DP


----------



## Catto (Feb 25, 2009)

B79 said:


> Send it in and get a quote from Nicholas Hacko.
> He'll open it up and tell you straight up a fairly accurate estimate.


True, he's certainly...direct. Just wasn't sure if he had much Eterna experience, but maybe that doesn't matter so much!

Cheers,
R


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

Catto said:


> True, he's certainly...direct. Just wasn't sure if he had much Eterna experience, but maybe that doesn't matter so much!
> 
> Cheers,
> R


Cool- let us know how you go :-!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Wintry weather warning..

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-04-29/bom-says-get-ready-because-strong-winter-blast-is-on-the-way/12192626


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Catto said:


> True, he's certainly...direct. Just wasn't sure if he had much Eterna experience, but maybe that doesn't matter so much!
> 
> Cheers,
> R


LOL. That's a very kind assessment of him.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Wintry weather warning..
> 
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-04-29/bom-says-get-ready-because-strong-winter-blast-is-on-the-way/12192626


I will be having a stubbie on the beach and thinking of you guys


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I will be having a stubbie on the beach and thinking of you guys


Ha ha. .Enjoy mate...

Its already getting cold in the evenings here..


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Catto said:


> True, he's certainly...direct. Just wasn't sure if he had much Eterna experience, but maybe that doesn't matter so much!
> 
> Cheers,
> R


Nick is a great guy - I've bought 3 watches off him and been happy each time.

He gets some criticism but the guy is just no BS - you either like him or not but at least you know where you stand.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

When there is a common cause there is no better nation than Australia.


----------



## duckmcf (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Gang,

My Omega Speedmaster needs some service help, however I had a miserable, “Omega service experience”, from the Melbourne SC back in 2007/8.

My reflex thought is that I’ll never set foot in that place again and I’ll go independent. However, that was 12 years ago and I should at least ask if anyone’s has any recent and positive first hand experience with the Glen Iris Service Centre in Melbourne that you’d like to share?

Cheers,
Noel


----------



## A320 (May 25, 2019)

Hi Noel,

I can't help you regarding Glen Iris service centre but I have used
Adam Lewis from lewiswatchco.com

He is Omega qualified with parts account but located in Western Australia.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

A320 said:


> Hi Noel,
> 
> I can't help you regarding Glen Iris service centre but I have used
> Adam Lewis from lewiswatchco.com
> ...


Unfortunately I don't live in Victoria or I could offer up suggestions. There must be some Melbournians who have had positive experience with watch makers there. I googled and there's so many independents with good reviews in Melbourne with 4.5 stars and over. Having said that, Google review is a biitch. A few 1 star reviews complaining about poor service and poor follow up.


----------



## duckmcf (Jan 29, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Unfortunately I don't live in Victoria or I could offer up suggestions. There must be some Melbournians who have had positive experience with watch makers there. I googled and there's so many independents with good reviews in Melbourne with 4.5 stars and over. Having said that, Google review is a biitch. A few 1 star reviews complaining about poor service and poor follow up.


Thanks again mate. I know a couple of local Indy's, but I'll have to check if they have an Omega parts account. The _good_ news is that it'll probably be a little while before Dan and the Aussie Stasi let us all out of home detention, so I've got plenty of time for research...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

duckmcf said:


> Thanks again mate. I know a couple of local Indy's, but I'll have to check if they have an Omega parts account. The _good_ news is that it'll probably be a little while before Dan and the Aussie Stasi let us all out of home detention, so I've got plenty of time for research...


The alternative for you is that you can get in touch with Adam over here on the west coast.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

This weekend the two football codes have their grand finale.

Starting tonight when Richmond take on Geelong in an historic night game in Queensland.

The 2020 AFL Grand Final is finally here. It's been one of the more unbelievable seasons in recent memory - not least because of a certain global pandemic - but we finally made it.

























Richmond take on Geelong as they go in search of back-to-back flags and a third in four years and Geelong is looking to give superstar Gary Ablett the fairy-tale send off to retirement.

So much focus has centred on the way these two teams want to play the game.

Both Geelong and Richmond have distinctive and contrasting styles.

But it's not as simple as chaos versus control, as everyone wants to label this clash.

Because clearly these two sides have made adjustments to their game plans during this final's series - the Tigers have vastly improved their stoppage game and the Cats are noticeably moving the ball faster than they have all season.

Once the ball is bounced at 7.30pm on Saturday night, there will be more than a few captivating storylines for us to follow but for us, lets compare the teams based on watches.

The Geelong Cats are based in a city southwest of Melbourne nestled close to the bay so the watch I pick for them is the Omega Seamaster.










Richmond Tigers having spent a long time without winning a flag have come roaring back in recent years for the Tiger Woods Tudor chronograph.










Heart: Richmond Mind: Geelong

And on Sunday the Melbourne Storm take on the Penrith Panthers.

The NRL grand final is finally upon us after perhaps one of the most remarkable seasons in rugby league history.


































The Penrith Panthers and Melbourne Storm are the final two teams standing as they prepare to clash for the 2020 Telstra Premiership trophy when they face-off in Sunday's 2020 NRL decider.

Ivan Cleary's minor-premiership Panthers will be looking to cap off their near perfect season with a title ending 17-year drought at ANZ Stadium.

The Storm will be eager to bag their second premiership in four-years and just maybe send-off veteran skipper Cameron Smith in Style.

The Penrith panthers located at the foot mountains are playing for the good citizens of western Sydney a diverse and eclectic population that has come from over 170 nations around the world to call this part of Sydney home. To cap off a near perfect playing year one of the most accurate watches in the world the super-Citizen Calibre 0100 quartz.

*







*

Melbourne Storm have been playing out of a suitcase all year. With Melbourne in lockdown they have been playing in a footy bubble in Queensland's Sunshine Coast. Given the masterful and dominant play of the storm over recent years and the fact they straddle two time zones in Queensland and Victoria they have to be a Rolex GMT Master.










Heart :Melbourne. Mind: Penrith.

Regards,


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

James A said:


> This weekend the two football codes have their grand finale.
> 
> Starting tonight when Richmond take on Geelong in an historic night game in Queensland.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the analysis. Please post who has won the flag as we don't normally know what's happening on the eastern sea board after all our teams are knocked out. ?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for the analysis. Please post who has won the flag as we don't normally know what's happening on the eastern sea board after all our teams are knocked out. 😝


It isn't just you easterners..................

I live a stones throw from where it's all going to happen..............and I couldn't care less


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Russ1965 said:


> It isn't just you easterners..................
> 
> I live a stones throw from where it's all going to happen..............and I couldn't care less


Umm... I am in the west?

... and yes, I couldn't cared less either. LOL. I do watch the occasional game when they are playing live and it is definitely a better atmosphere when you are watching it in person than on TV.

However my "sport" is motorsport and it's German car day tomorrow here in Perth to celebrate Oktoberfest. 😁


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Yeah, I've never understood why sportsball has such devoted followers. It and other sports hold zero interest for me.

Note to the rest of the world: not all of us in Oz worship sport!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

ned-ludd said:


> Yeah, I've never understood why sportsball has such devoted followers. It and other sports hold zero interest for me.
> 
> Note to the rest of the world: not all of us in Oz worship sport!


Those that aren't are however few and far between.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Michael Day said:


> Those that aren't are however few and far between.


Well, I don't know anyone who does. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

James A said:


> This weekend the two football codes have their grand finale.
> 
> Starting tonight when Richmond take on Geelong in an historic night game in Queensland.
> 
> ...


I think the bookies have Tigers as favourites so you may be in luck. I don't have a "dog in the fight" but I'll be backing the Cats as Paddy Dangerfield is such a good a player and I would like to see him win a premiership.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

ned-ludd said:


> Well, I don't know anyone who does. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Birds of a feather...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## A320 (May 25, 2019)

Nice summary @James A

Pretty amazing the AFL managed to put a season together.

For a while there no one wanted to touch anyone from Victoria with a ten foot poll.

My money is on the Cats tonight.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

I have almost zero interest normally, but a very good friend who lives in Brisbane and is a mad keen Richmond supporter has his birthday today, and is at the game at the Gabba. In the hope he gets his perfect birthday trifecta (1. Birthday, 2. Brisbane & 3. Richmond win) I'm cheering on the Tigers.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Congratulations to the Richmond Tigers.



















Regards,


----------



## Yamidan (Jan 24, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm... I am in the west?
> 
> ... and yes, I couldn't cared less either. LOL. I do watch the occasional game when they are playing live and it is definitely a better atmosphere when you are watching it in person than on TV.
> 
> However my "sport" is motorsport and it's German car day tomorrow here in Perth to celebrate Oktoberfest. ?


That, and Targa West is in full swing. I'll be at Langley Park to watch the sprints on today.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Yamidan said:


> That, and Targa West is in full swing. I'll be at Langley Park to watch the sprints on today.


You're from WA too? Wow! That's quite a few of us here then (for a small population )

Pity, as we used to host a round of the World Rally Championships. Targa West just isn't the same


----------



## Yamidan (Jan 24, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're from WA too? Wow! That's quite a few of us here then (for a small population )
> 
> Pity, as we used to host a round of the World Rally Championships. Targa West just isn't the same


Yeah mate, a King Eddies kid. I remember the old rally stage they'd build in Langley Park. I used to love that. I used to trek south for rally southwest every year too.


----------



## NC3 (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi everyone, I am currently looking at acquiring a 16610lv Submariner Kermit and I am currently based in Melbourne. I am considering an example currently being sold by Vintage Watch Co in Sydney.

This is the watch in question 16610LV Rolex Submariner

I am just wondering if anyone in Sydney has seen this watch in person and if they can share some feedback re it's condition? It is very difficult to tell by viewing pictures alone and ideally I would like to travel to Sydney to view it in person but I am not able to at the moment due to the lockdown.

I would greatly appreciate some help if anyone here frequents VWC?

I hope everyone's had a good long weekend!
Kind regards,

NC


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Hello all, just joined. Live regional Victoria in a pretty little town called Nagambie. Just got into watches really... Nice to know there's some aussies here.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

RynoRex82 said:


> Hello all, just joined. Live regional Victoria in a pretty little town called Nagambie. Just got into watches really... Nice to know there's some aussies here.


Welcome aboard. Do share your collection if you feel comfortable doing so.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

There are certainly a fair few of us here.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've been here a little while and didn't know about this community or thread until recently.

Thanks to Terry who referred (?) me to a particular post.........


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

duckmcf said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> My Omega Speedmaster needs some service help, however I had a miserable, "Omega service experience", from the Melbourne SC back in 2007/8.
> 
> ...


Nope.
Multiple experience with Glen Iris, none of them what I would call good. Adequate at best. Only ever dropped off watches their for speed and convenience as it's not far from home for me.
You have to know your stuff, and get everything you ask for in writing, or they will rip you blind...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

James A said:


> This weekend the two football codes have their grand finale.
> 
> Starting tonight when Richmond take on Geelong in an historic night game in Queensland.
> 
> ...


As a Richmond supporter, I'm disappointed to be associated with a mere Tudor. After 3 premierships in 4 years, I would hope we have now reached Rolex status...


SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Black5 said:


> As a Richmond supporter, I'm disappointed to be associated with a mere Tudor. After 3 premierships in 4 years, I would hope we have now reached Rolex status...
> 
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Next year 

Regards


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

James A said:


> Next year
> 
> Regards


If we win again next year I expect "trinity" status...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Black5 said:


> If we win again next year I expect "trinity" status...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Oh, the humbleness of the Richmond fan


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

James A said:


> Oh, the humbleness of the Richmond fan


I'll be humble when we lose.

In a year when there is so little to be joyful about, I'll take whatever I can get...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

11 days in a row, 0 cases, 0 deaths. Go Victoria! (It's been a long dark road, but we made it).


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Black5 said:


> I'll be humble when we lose.


I'm still waiting for the Carlton rebuild to finish. It's been 20 years now... Le sigh...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Your turn will come.
I waited 37 years...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

I recently subscribed to this thread too. Moved to Melbourne a couple years back after a 12 year stint in the UK. Originally from South Africa so I can now cross three continents off my list of places i've called home. This is however hopefully the last move!


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

This for Remembrance day.










Regards,


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

NC3 said:


> Hi everyone, I am currently looking at acquiring a 16610lv Submariner Kermit and I am currently based in Melbourne. I am considering an example currently being sold by Vintage Watch Co in Sydney.
> 
> This is the watch in question 16610LV Rolex Submariner
> 
> ...


Hi there,

I haven't seen the watch myself but I've visited that shop for browsing many times. That little strip has a few watch shops in a row and is a great way to spend an afternoon.

I'm certain that they would be happy to send you some photos or even video call you if you were interested.

I'd love to have an excuse to go and check it out for you however unfortunately I'm not city bound anytime soon.

Best of luck


----------



## NC3 (Jul 13, 2019)

gregoryb said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I haven't seen the watch myself but I've visited that shop for browsing many times. That little strip has a few watch shops in a row and is a great way to spend an afternoon.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for the reply, the watch has recently been sold so missed out on that example but the search continues.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckmcf (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Gang,
Just a quick update regarding Omega official service in Melbourne (Glen Iris). 

With all the Covid madness it was flat out easier to take my Speedmaster Pro to the local official service centre, and I have to say I’m very impressed.

It wasn’t exactly beaten up, but after 14 years it had some battle scars, and now it looks almost like new, and certainly not over polished. I’m sure if I broke out my micrometer I could measure a difference between my watch and a brand new one, but my reasonably well calibrated engineer’s eye doesn’t see anything out of order. 

A quick and dirty test with my timegrapher shows the rate deviation between DU, CL & CD to be around 6 s/d and between all 6 positions around 7s/d.

The beat error is between 0.0ms and 0.2ms depending on position, and the best amplitude I saw was 277 degrees, dial up (with lift angle set to 50 degrees). 

...and best of all the hands all line up... yee haa...

It’ll be interesting to see what the, “on-wrist”, daily rate will be, but given the numbers I’m seeing, I’m expecting it to be within a few seconds per day.

Cheers,
Noel

PS I’ve cross posted this in the Omega Forum as they helped me out too...


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Opinions please. 

I've got a Barton Straps Bond NATO coming in the post, didn't realise till now but instead of hardware to tuck the excess back into, it's just a loop of the NATO. It's ok, I'll use it for now. But I think some metal hardware looks much better. I've been looking at the following options: Strapify from here in Aus have an Ultra and Sharktooth NATO, and compared to waiting nearly 4 weeks from anything from the US, I'd get it within the week of ordering, big positive. Saying that, Crown and Buckle in the US make these Chevron NATO that look just amazing! They cost a little more and again, the super slow US postage, but they look such quality.

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with either of the two listed options.


----------



## Catto (Feb 25, 2009)

RynoRex82 said:


> Opinions please.
> 
> I've got a Barton Straps Bond NATO coming in the post, didn't realise till now but instead of hardware to tuck the excess back into, it's just a loop of the NATO. It's ok, I'll use it for now. But I think some metal hardware looks much better. I've been looking at the following options: Strapify from here in Aus have an Ultra and Sharktooth NATO, and compared to waiting nearly 4 weeks from anything from the US, I'd get it within the week of ordering, big positive. Saying that, Crown and Buckle in the US make these Chevron NATO that look just amazing! They cost a little more and again, the super slow US postage, but they look such quality.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has any experience with either of the two listed options.


I've got one of these Crown & Buckle chevron adjustable straps on my Autodromo Group B-
Chevron™ - Night + Crimson | Crown & Buckle 
-and it's really nice. Looks great, stitched at the end, very comfortable, fairly easy to adjust (you get the length sorted first, then you don't really have to change it after that). My only notes would be that it's not super long if you have a big wrist, and also it's quite thick-so if your spring bars are quite close to the body of the watch, you may struggle to fit that one through the gaps. The hardware is a bit big too, proportionally speaking, but it's a classy strap overall.

I liked that one so much, I ordered a couple of these locally from Sydney Straps-
SINGLE PASS-NAVY & BEIGE
-and the main difference (aside from the smaller "Tudor-Style" hardware that looks better to me) is that the fabric is so much slimmer, my watch actually slid off it one morning and landed on the bathroom tiles. Ouch! So what I saved on price & shipping, I wound up paying to in-bend the crown on the watch...just so you know.

Overall I like them both, the C&B is no question nicer if the thickness isn't an issue for you; but the local one is perfectly good, as long as you don't drop it like I did!
R


----------



## Catto (Feb 25, 2009)

Catto said:


> I've got one of these Crown & Buckle chevron adjustable straps on my Autodromo Group B-
> Chevron - Night + Crimson | Crown & Buckle
> -and it's really nice. Looks great, stitched at the end, very comfortable, fairly easy to adjust (you get the length sorted first, then you don't really have to change it after that). My only notes would be that it's not super long if you have a big wrist, and also it's quite thick-so if your spring bars are quite close to the body of the watch, you may struggle to fit that one through the gaps. The hardware is a bit big too, proportionally speaking, but it's a classy strap overall.
> 
> ...


Since I mentioned the length, here's a photo with measurements. Top to bottom that's a standard C&B NATO, the Sydney Straps adjustable, and the C&B Chevron at the bottom.









You can see I've used several centimetres of adjustment to shorten the middle one, but barely shortened the Chevron at all; and I have quite slim wrists (±18cm/7"). Also, there are only five holes for the buckle, so not a huge range there either.

Just thought you might like to see measurements-
R


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Catto said:


> You can see I've used several centimetres of adjustment to shorten the middle one, but barely shortened the Chevron at all; and I have quite slim wrists (±18cm/7"). Also, there are only five holes for the buckle, so not a huge range there either.


Wow! Thanks for such an informative response! That's way more info than I expected! My wrist is just a tad smaller than yours, 17cm. Only the 5 holes for adjustment on the C&B is a bit underwhelming. Seems such an easy thing to remedy.


----------



## Catto (Feb 25, 2009)

RynoRex82 said:


> Wow! Thanks for such an informative response! That's way more info than I expected! My wrist is just a tad smaller than yours, 17cm. Only the 5 holes for adjustment on the C&B is a bit underwhelming. Seems such an easy thing to remedy.


I suppose once you've adjusted the length to suit your arm, five holes should be enough to cover variations in temperature and stuff like that. But, combined with the limited length overall, it might not suit some people...fortunately it does fit me!

Definitely my best strap purchase, but see if you can hit a sale and order 2-3 different things just to make the postage worth it.
R


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Thanks once again. I'll roll the die on a C&B chevron one. I'll just try the one first, and if it's good. I'll go back for more. My black dial SPRE55K intends to be a bit of a strap monster anyway.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Where do you guys get your straps from? NATO/Zulu in particular? Strapify's cross NATO's look really nice, as do equivalent ones from SydneyStraps.

I've purchased from Barton Bands and Crown and Buckle before and with current conditions, postage from the US is taking a very long time.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

RynoRex82 said:


> Where do you guys get your straps from? NATO/Zulu in particular? Strapify's cross NATO's look really nice, as do equivalent ones from SydneyStraps.
> 
> I've purchased from Barton Bands and Crown and Buckle before and with current conditions, postage from the US is taking a very long time.
> 
> ...


Within Australia, I have only bought from Strapify. I haven't had any purchase experience with Sydney Straps so far. Most of my previous purchases were from Europe but couldn't anymore as that seller has said that they are not sending anything abroad for the time being.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Yeah, I've just grabbed 2x straps off Strapify. 1-3 days postage for express at only $3.99 is brilliant.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a watchmaker - a good one - that can work on vintage GS in Melbourne?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

The only nato I've purchased was a Blu Shark Alpha Shark. Great quality, but yeah, shipping from US BluShark - A better breed of nylon watch strap (blusharkstraps.com)


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

I've had a few items come from OS this year. All fine until they arrive here and Australia Post gets their hands on them and then up to 4 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Michael Day said:


> I've had a few items come from OS this year. All fine until they arrive here and Australia Post gets their hands on them and then up to 4 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Michael, you're in Melbourne if I recall correct? Here in a non-shutdown state, my experience with Australia Post and overseas deliveries has been quite different.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

arcadelt said:


> Michael, you're in Melbourne if I recall correct? Here in a non-shutdown state, my experience with Australia Post and overseas deliveries has been quite different.


Yes Melbourne. It's been an absolute shocker with Auspost.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

arcadelt said:


> Michael, you're in Melbourne if I recall correct? Here in a non-shutdown state, my experience with Australia Post and overseas deliveries has been quite different.





Michael Day said:


> Yes Melbourne. It's been an absolute shocker with Auspost.


I don't know where you are @arcadelt but every incoming mail parcel passes through either the Sydney or Melbourne mail sorting centre. At one time, Melbourne was in lock down and all parcels were diverted to Sydney. I have had parcels shown "on the way" and still stuck in Sydney for 10 days or so via AusPost. Recently bought something for my kid's Christmas present and it took 1 month to get to me from Singapore (came via Fastway Courier). I think the pigeon courier service would have been faster.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

RynoRex82 said:


> Opinions please.
> 
> I've got a Barton Straps Bond NATO coming in the post, didn't realise till now but instead of hardware to tuck the excess back into, it's just a loop of the NATO. It's ok, I'll use it for now. But I think some metal hardware looks much better. I've been looking at the following options: Strapify from here in Aus have an Ultra and Sharktooth NATO, and compared to waiting nearly 4 weeks from anything from the US, I'd get it within the week of ordering, big positive. Saying that, Crown and Buckle in the US make these Chevron NATO that look just amazing! They cost a little more and again, the super slow US postage, but they look such quality.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has any experience with either of the two listed options.


Huge fan of Strapify in Melb, I made a mistake during checkout and chose the wrong colour - quick email and it was sorted and I received my straps quickly up in Sydney.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Sorry I have another question, probably more for Victorians. I'm looking at the double dome sapphire glass as an upgrade for my spre55k from Long island watches in the states. I'm rural Victoria, so went to Shepparton enquiring about 1. Glass swap if I supply the new glass and 2. Pressure tested back to factory (100m). Found out actual watchmakers are next to none in Shepparton, everything simply sent off to Melbourne. Was eventually put onto a watchmaker in Tatura and he said 1. Could do it but couldn’t guarantee the gasket wouldn’t get damaged popping out the original glass and 2. He can only pressure test up to 60m with his equipment.


So now I'm left with sending it to Melbourne if I want to get the glass swapped for the double dome. Any recommendations? Or do I just send it to the Seiko Boutique in Melb?

Thanks in advance,
Ryan


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

gregoryb said:


> Huge fan of Strapify in Melb,


Fingers crossed. I've got a seatbelt NATO and Tudor style single pass coming in the mail!
I'm also totally addicted to NATO/Zulu straps now. It's a slippery slope!


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I don't know where you are @arcadelt but every incoming mail parcel passes through either the Sydney or Melbourne mail sorting centre. At one time, Melbourne was in lock down and all parcels were diverted to Sydney. I have had parcels shown "on the way" and still stuck in Sydney for 10 days or so via AusPost. Recently bought something for my kid's Christmas present and it took 1 month to get to me from Singapore (came via Fastway Courier). I think the pigeon courier service would have been faster.


@Dogbert_is_fat, I'm in regional NSW, and most of my parcels come through Sydney. So far, the worst deliver time was was 25 days for a small item from the US, and most of that time was spent in the US as it only spent 4 days clearing customs and being delivered to me through Australia Post. I'm currently awaiting an item from the UK, and that arrived in Melbourne yesterday and should be here tomorrow. As I said, my experience has been completely different.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

If anyone else is chasing some straps. Last year, Strapify did a 40% off (min $20 spend) for Boxing Day. I'm hoping they do the same again this year.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Starting to have a hard time finding anyone in Vic to do a simple sapphire glass swap on my new SPRE55K. Either can't pressure test back to factory, won't reply to me, or blow off's with silly suggestions (couldn't promise he could get the bezel off to swap the glass! WTF?).


Any who, I've reached out to Seiko Mods Australia but I’m still open to any recommendations. Vic preferably, but happy to send interstate for a good job.

Why is this so hard!? I thought this was a pretty straight forward and common upgrade?

Regards,
Ryan


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

G’day mates, 

I’m a Sydney boy. So is being a WIS better than being called a wuss ?

anyway, I keep myself well and truely in the affordables end of the pool, but I can dream right ?


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Welcome Redvee,

I’m pretty new here myself and also stick to a similar watch demographic!

hope you enjoy your time here. Everyone is very helpful.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I’m in Sydney. I find myself gravitating towards large dive watches. 

Anyone else here on a Kav, or ennebi or similar? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

I used to be in Sydney, but Mrs Aardvark was homesick 

(Well, really she was sick and I thought it might be better for her if we were near her family... ...but boy do I miss Manly Beach and the view I used to have from our loungeroom window across The Heads...).)


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

So I sent Strapify a pic of my new strap on my SNK807. They featured it on their website. Pretty chuffed.


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

Merry Christmas all, be thankful we're living in the best country in the world to enjoy it (even though I did have to cancel a trip to visit family this year). Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Look I put this question on the Tissot forum a week ago, 208 views but no comments.









Tissot Quartz Servicing


I have a 2011 Tissot PR100 that I bought as ‘my first Swiss watch’ for my 50th birthday in Jan 2012. The watch has been faultless and I still really like it even though I sometimes wish that I had stumped up the extra for an automatic version. I have needed a few batteries over this time of...




www.watchuseek.com





I just want to know if it is reasonable to take a Tissot Quartz elsewhere when it needs a new battery. Like with a car, in my experience most do not use the brand dealer service Dept once the car is 10 yo .

I have a nagging feeling that Swatch group Sydney (now Melbourne I think) are 'over servicing' it.... I reckon my battery changes have cost as much now as the watch was..,. But yet, the watch has been faultless and the little person on the other shoulder is suggesting that perhaps having the offical service every 3 years or so when the battery dies is part of that.
I've had the watch 9 years now and the internet is to keep it forever... so maybe approx $50 per year 'running costs' is reasonable?

sorry if this isn't the correct thread for this type of question.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

RynoRex82 said:


> View attachment 15614719
> 
> So I sent Strapify a pic of my new strap on my SNK807. They featured it on their website. Pretty chuffed.


That's really cool


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Merry Christmas / Feliz Natal to everyone down under.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Merry Christmas all!
Joyeux Noel!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

RedVee said:


> Look I put this question on the Tissot forum a week ago, 208 views but no comments.
> ..
> sorry if this isn't the correct thread for this type of question.


Don't be silly. This is a thread for all Aussies. I responded to your post in the Tissot sub-forum. I don't normally venture there but the summary of what I said is that AU$150 seems a little much. The technician in my local Swatch service centre here in WA would always come out and advise on what they see is wrong with the watch and provide an indicative quote before proceeding with the work. I could choose to do just the battery and pay $40. Having said that, it will do you some good to learn some of the basics of watch maintenance, i.e. battery change and re-sealing the case back.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

I just bought what I hope is a vintage Enicar from Sydney’s Northern Beaches. It has a black leather strap on it, at least for now. 

Is there any particular cleaning routine I should use on the strap before wearing in these Covid times?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

RedVee said:


> I just bought what I hope is a vintage Enicar from Sydney's Northern Beaches. It has a black leather strap on it, at least for now.
> 
> Is there any particular cleaning routine I should use on the strap before wearing in these Covid times?


If you're still moving around in the Northern Beaches, then you're screwed....

Here's advice from Safe Work on wipe downs. Cleaning to prevent the spread of COVID-19 | Safe Work Australia


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> If you're still moving around in the Northern Beaches, then you're screwed....
> 
> Here's advice from Safe Work on wipe downs. Cleaning to prevent the spread of COVID-19 | Safe Work Australia


I'm not on the Northern Beaches, the bloke selling the watch is. Potentially the length of time in the envelope going through the post at this time of year may be long enough for the nasties to die off.
(I'm still waiting on a Nato I ordered on 14/12).

But better to be safe. I'll read that link.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Happy New Year to all my Aussie friends!

Hope that 2021 will be a much better year for us all. Three cheers. Aussie Aussie Aussie!


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

So I finally did a collection post here:








4 months ago I owned 2 MVMT watches, now I'm here...


4 month ago, all I had was 2 MVMT watches. Since then, I've made the transition to watch most call "real" watches. Thanks to UrbanGentry, LIW's and Teddybaldassarre's Youtube channels (and a few others) for a wealth of info new to the hobby. Read a lot on this forum too. Obviously nothing here...




www.watchuseek.com





I'd love any feedback or advice heading forward. Please be kind! I've only been really into this about 4 months.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

RedVee said:


> I'm not on the Northern Beaches, the bloke selling the watch is. Potentially the length of time in the envelope going through the post at this time of year may be long enough for the nasties to die off.
> (I'm still waiting on a Nato I ordered on 14/12).
> 
> But better to be safe. I'll read that link.


Got it!
It looks even better in person. The seller has thoughtfully out a brand new leather single pass strap on it.

Could anyone advise on how I can date this and identify the model?


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

RynoRex82 said:


> So I finally did a collection post here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice start happening there. We'll be interesting to see how it develops. What pieces are in your sights that are a bit too expensive ATM?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Michael Day said:


> What pieces are in your sights that are a bit too expensive ATM?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


For me, $1500+ is getting into expensive. Once you factor in mortgages, cars, 3 kids, etc etc. But in that range, currently I'm loving the Farer Cayley (which is actually $1200), In fact, I love what Farer do design wise. Such great use of colour. And I've always, always loved the Junghans Max Bill/ MB Chronoscope. I'm considering taking 6m plus off buying and really sussing out next next watch while saving.

Was considering getting a cheap diver and trying that for a while to see if it can bring me around on the diver look. Considering an Orient Ray II there...


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Around that price I'd also take a look at Christopher Ward and Baltic. Both have a couple of brilliant new releases. Particularly the Baltic GMT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Thanks for the recommendation, two brands I’m not familiar with. I’ll check them out. I need to give myself more time to work out what I really want with watches moving forward. Ideally I’d like to settle on 6 watches I can keep forever, that I adore and can pass down to my kids.

I just don’t know what that looks like yet.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

RynoRex82 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, two brands I'm not familiar with. I'll check them out. I need to give myself more time to work out what I really want with watches moving forward. Ideally I'd like to settle on 6 watches I can keep forever, that I adore and can pass down to my kids.
> 
> I just don't know what that looks like yet.


Have you looked at the MAS Irukandji diver ? Or the Panzera Aquamarine ?

Local offerings that I confess to not having seen except through YouTube after seeing them mentioned on WUS. I am a little interested myself, although the watch tin is now empty again...


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Yep, looked into Panzera. Would be cool to support a Aussie business too. I think their Timemaster 42 is pretty nice. I really like the blue dial Aquamarine, but at 45mm...

She’s HUGE! That in 40/41mm would be perfecto!


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

RynoRex82 said:


> Yep, looked into Panzera. Would be cool to support a Aussie business too. I think their Timemaster 42 is pretty nice. I really like the blue dial Aquamarine, but at 45mm...
> 
> She's HUGE! That in 40/41mm would be perfecto!


Agree. 
I was quite taken with the Irukandji esp in the blue.
The Seiko NH35? movement in it could be a plus ?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

RedVee said:


> Look I put this question on the Tissot forum a week ago, 208 views but no comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As per Dog's comment, why are you paying $50 per year.

Seems high. All my quartz Tissots are chronographs and last time I was charged about $80 each for a full service which included batteries, any parts including crown, hands, a new movement for one of them, reseal and pressure test (to 100m as original specification) and a 12 month warranty.

I thought it to be reasonable value, although their turnaround speed, customer service and communication was pretty poor. (Mostly due to the horribly arrogant attitude of the person at the front desk in their Malvern (Melbourne) office.

Some people just shouldn't be permitted near customers...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

RedVee said:


> Have you looked at the MAS Irukandji diver ? Or the Panzera Aquamarine ?


Looking at both these again, and I'm still not sold on bezelled divers (although the Panzera is bezelless but just massive at 45mm) Thus, why I'm going to let them try and grow on me while I save (or just wait till tax return time ?). Still leaning towards a Farer as my first post $1K purchase. I've loved the Cayley since I first layed eyes on it, and the more I look at them, the more those Farer 37mm manual watches are growing on me too. I know they're more of a newer brand but colorful, modern British design with solid Swiss intervals is a good recipe.

I've also looked into CW since hearing them here and they look great too! I'll be investigating them more.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Black5 said:


> As per Dog's comment, why are you paying $50 per year.
> 
> Seems high. All my quartz Tissots are chronographs and last time I was charged about $80 each for a full service which included batteries, any parts including crown, hands, a new movement for one of them, reseal and pressure test (to 100m as original specification) and a 12 month warranty.
> 
> ...


Hence why I'm asking the question. $150 every three years when the battery dies seemed excessive.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

RynoRex82 said:


> Looking at both these again, and I'm still not sold on bezelled divers (although the Panzera is bezelless but just massive at 45mm) .... I've also looked into CW since hearing them here and they look great too! I'll be investigating them more.


Hi @RynoRex82, have you ever considered a watch from our friends across the Tasman? https://www.magrette.com/shop/all/370040261


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hi @RynoRex82, have you ever considered a watch from our friends across the Tasman? https://www.magrette.com/shop/all/370040261


Woah! They are some gorgeous watches! 😮


----------



## Catto (Feb 25, 2009)

RynoRex82 said:


> For me, $1500+ is getting into expensive. Once you factor in mortgages, cars, 3 kids, etc etc. But in that range, currently I'm loving the Farer Cayley (which is actually $1200), In fact, I love what Farer do design wise. Such great use of colour. And I've always, always loved the Junghans Max Bill/ MB Chronoscope. I'm considering taking 6m plus off buying and really sussing out next next watch while saving.
> 
> Was considering getting a cheap diver and trying that for a while to see if it can bring me around on the diver look. Considering an Orient Ray II there...


If you like Farer, take a look at Halios as well, you might see some you find interesting there, too.
HALIOS - Dive + Sport Watches

I quite like the blue/gilt Baltic Aquascaphe as well, but haven't quite bought one yet!
Aquascaphe Bleu Gilt - La Montre Quotidienne Ultime - Baltic Watches

And, not a diver but the watch I have (and great if you're into cars at all), check out Autodromo watches-especially the Group B, my personal favourite, though it may have sold out...
Watches Collection | Autodromo
R!


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

RynoRex82 said:


> Looking at both these again, and I'm still not sold on bezelled divers (although the Panzera is bezelless but just massive at 45mm) Thus, why I'm going to let them try and grow on me while I save (or just wait till tax return time ?). Still leaning towards a Farer as my first post $1K purchase. I've loved the Cayley since I first layed eyes on it, and the more I look at them, the more those Farer 37mm manual watches are growing on me too. I know they're more of a newer brand but colorful, modern British design with solid Swiss intervals is a good recipe.
> 
> I've also looked into CW since hearing them here and they look great too! I'll be investigating them more.


It's hard isn't it.
I was plotting to get something a bit flashy for my 60th in 12 months.
I had thought of the Tissot Sea Star Powermatic 80 vs Oris Aquis. Then I got all excited about Chronographs (Speedmaster being my dream (after Lotto) watch) and saw the Sea Star Chronograph. Then I got introduced to the Panzeras and liked the Breuer 43 Silverstones at the discount price. Then the MAS etc.

Now I don't know my arse from my elbow.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

RedVee said:


> Hence why I'm asking the question. $150 every three years when the battery dies seemed excessive.








Service prices







www.tissotwatches.com





The partial maintenance price of $70 gives a 2 year warranty and should cover a battery change and maintain water resistance so I wouldn't bother with a complete service unless there is actually something wrong...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Service prices
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. It seems I'm getting the partial service for full service prices.

I'll go directly next time, Gregory's seem to be applying a substantial handling fee.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Pretty happy with my snk807's new wool strap.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm in trouble. Buying bug is biting. I was starting the save for a Farer watch (which I'll still do). But on the side I've started to lust over the Seiko Street Fighter Ryu limited watch. I thought it was ok to begin with, but as times gone on. I can't stop thinking about it! It looks like a fun street/casual watch. And it would compliment my 55k. Is this the purchase bug people go on about?


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Looking for a watchmaker recommendation for my mate. He lives in Castle Hill NSW and works near Burwood NSW. 
He has his Dads old gold watch in a drawer. It’d be nice to have it working.

It is a Titan deluxe, 14k gold and very slimline. I assume it is a hand wind mechanical. Most likely bought in Spain.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

I’ve decided to learn to change batteries myself. My wife has donated a couple out of her dressing table drawer as practice fodder.

Suggestions on where I can get the appropriate gear?

For one, I’ll need a set of screwdrivers used for glasses - got them.
A video said plastic tweezers ???
A knife to get the back off certain watches. So, a Swiss Army Knife with an oyster shucking blade? Joke. Any ideas on that?


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

RedVee said:


> Suggestions on where I can get the appropriate gear?


I have used Labanda.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Fellow Aussies, got this in my email as a newsletter from Watches of Switzerland about the new Breitling Australia Edition. Although I like Breitling as a watch brand, I am not too sure about the colours. Looks a little too gaudy for me. However, anyone interested can jump onto the Watches of Switzerland website to pre-order it at AU$7,850


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Oh, in true Aussie fashion, Happy Australia Day, eat more lamb. ?

Have a great day chaps.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Fellow Aussies, got this in my email as a newsletter from Watches of Switzerland about the new Breitling Australia Edition. AU$7,850


Deary me. I think my green and gold gshock is done in better taste.


----------



## apermanand (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi guys - hope you don't mind me jumping in, but I'm looking for a recommendation for a decent watchmaker in Perth, wondering if anyone can help? 

I've got a 2015 Chronoswiss regulator jumping hour that needs a service (it's no longer jumping when the hour hand crosses at 12, but jumps at 10). It's one of the artist series (hand enamel/guilloche) so am a bit nervous as to who I use... Emailed Chronoswiss to see if they have a rep or AD in Australia, but I don't think so and have had no response from them... 

So far, I talked to WOS on King Street and Watch Wise in London Arcade but neither of them can do it and someone else has suggested Gary Fulton... any feedback? Feel free to PM me if you prefer, thanks!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

apermanand said:


> Hi guys - hope you don't mind me jumping in, but I'm looking for a recommendation for a decent watchmaker in Perth, wondering if anyone can help?
> 
> I've got a 2015 Chronoswiss regulator jumping hour that needs a service (it's no longer jumping when the hour hand crosses at 12, but jumps at 10). It's one of the artist series (hand enamel/guilloche) so am a bit nervous as to who I use... Emailed Chronoswiss to see if they have a rep or AD in Australia, but I don't think so and have had no response from them...
> 
> So far, I talked to WOS on King Street and Watch Wise in London Arcade but neither of them can do it and someone else has suggested Gary Fulton... any feedback? Feel free to PM me if you prefer, thanks!


Hi @apermanand, fellow Westralian here. Gary has got good reviews and you can try Zach from Watchmakers WA.


----------



## Yamidan (Jan 24, 2019)

apermanand said:


> Hi guys - hope you don't mind me jumping in, but I'm looking for a recommendation for a decent watchmaker in Perth, wondering if anyone can help?
> 
> I've got a 2015 Chronoswiss regulator jumping hour that needs a service (it's no longer jumping when the hour hand crosses at 12, but jumps at 10). It's one of the artist series (hand enamel/guilloche) so am a bit nervous as to who I use... Emailed Chronoswiss to see if they have a rep or AD in Australia, but I don't think so and have had no response from them...
> 
> So far, I talked to WOS on King Street and Watch Wise in London Arcade but neither of them can do it and someone else has suggested Gary Fulton... any feedback? Feel free to PM me if you prefer, thanks!


Peter at Timecraft in West Perth is damn good too. He's done a few full restos for me on vintage stuff and can't fault his work so far.


----------



## apermanand (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks for the info, will check them out.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Fellow Aussies, got this in my email as a newsletter from Watches of Switzerland about the new Breitling Australia Edition. Although I like Breitling as a watch brand, I am not too sure about the colours. Looks a little too gaudy for me. However, anyone interested can jump onto the Watches of Switzerland website to pre-order it at AU$7,850
> 
> View attachment 15670613


Hard pass on that mate, could not really understand what are they trying to achieve with that.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Happy Australia Day watch bros down under.

Hope you will enjoy a cold one today, and not your weather.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, in true Aussie fashion, Happy Australia Day, eat more lamb. ?
> 
> Have a great day chaps.


Happy Australia day mate.

The reaction of the kid when the mom said " They are called Queenslanders " is really hilarious&#8230; LOL...


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am not too sure about the colours.


Green and gold. Colours of the Wallabies.....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Happy Australia day mate.
> 
> The reaction of the kid when the mom said " They are called Queenslanders " is really hilarious&#8230; LOL...


That's you. ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Green and gold. Colours of the Wallabies.....


Yeah, but not well executed on the watch. Just looks awful (to me, of course).


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, but not well executed on the watch. Just looks awful (to me, of course).


Agreed. Wasn't there someone else that did an Australian special for WoS?


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Yeah, but not well executed on the watch. Just looks awful (to me, of course).


I hear you, although I'm not a Breitling fan in general.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's you. 😝


Yeah LOL... 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Id love to mod my spre55k but...


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

I've scrolled past this sub forum so many times in the past without looking in....thought it's time I would contribute.
Just landed today is my Second Hour Gin Classic, made right here in Oz. It came on the bracelet, but I'm likely to replace it with a rubber or leather strap as I don't generally like bracelets.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Just preordered a Farer Cayley. I'm still a bit nervous about dropping $1K+ on a watch. But I'm also excited to get it in the near future. Until now, about $400 was my most expensive piece. Should receive around end of February...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

RynoRex82 said:


> Just preordered a Farer Cayley. I'm still a bit nervous about dropping $1K+ on a watch. But I'm also excited to get it in the near future. Until now, about $400 was my most expensive piece. Should receive around end of February...
> View attachment 15704218


Nice. 

Looking forward to seeing some wrist shots.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Just a heads up if anyone is interested:

I noticed my local Prouds Jeweller was selling Seiko King Turtles (the waffle dial) for a discounted price of $500.
It's similar to what you can get them for on the internet but the advantage here is you can go in store and check the alignment of the inner ring, cyclops and bezel before you buy.


----------



## Catto (Feb 25, 2009)

RynoRex82 said:


> Just preordered a Farer Cayley. I'm still a bit nervous about dropping $1K+ on a watch. But I'm also excited to get it in the near future. Until now, about $400 was my most expensive piece. Should receive around end of February...
> View attachment 15704218


Ooh, I actually really like that-I hadn't seen that one before somehow. California dial, lots of lume, and 39mm with a Swiss movement, for ~$1k? Sounds perfect to me!
R


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Catto said:


> Ooh, I actually really like that-I hadn't seen that one before somehow. California dial, lots of lume, and 39mm with a Swiss movement, for ~$1k? Sounds perfect to me!
> R


Yep. $1200 by the time you've done currency conversion and paid an international transaction fee. 39.5mm, it's a common size for Farer and perfect for my wrist size. I'm looking at the Elvington quartz fly back chrono for my next one towards the end of the year. I'm just smitten by Farer's use of colour on modern designs.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

RynoRex82 said:


> Just preordered a Farer Cayley. I'm still a bit nervous about dropping $1K+ on a watch. But I'm also excited to get it in the near future. Until now, about $400 was my most expensive piece. Should receive around end of February...
> View attachment 15704218


That's really nice mate. The dial in particular.


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Fellow Aussies, got this in my email as a newsletter from Watches of Switzerland about the new Breitling Australia Edition. Although I like Breitling as a watch brand, I am not too sure about the colours. Looks a little too gaudy for me. However, anyone interested can jump onto the Watches of Switzerland website to pre-order it at AU$7,850
> 
> View attachment 15670613


That would be a perfect match for one of Little Johnnie's old Aussie tracksuits from the '90s ?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Fellow Aussies, got this in my email as a newsletter from Watches of Switzerland about the new Breitling Australia Edition. Although I like Breitling as a watch brand, I am not too sure about the colours. Looks a little too gaudy for me. However, anyone interested can jump onto the Watches of Switzerland website to pre-order it at AU$7,850
> 
> View attachment 15670613


Just looks like a more expensive version of this Victorinox Maverick to me...


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

RynoRex82 said:


> Yep. $1200 by the time you've done currency conversion and paid an international transaction fee.


Don't forget to add GST on importation plus customs fee (and agent fee if a courier is clearing it). Probably another $200 or so unless you get lucky and it slips through (I have been lucky once with post)


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

GMH Watches said:


> Don't forget to add GST on importation plus customs fee (and agent fee if a courier is clearing it). Probably another $200 or so unless you get lucky and it slips through (I have been lucky once with post)


Dang. Forgot about GST. That'll be another $120. Could be a $1500 watch by the time it gets to my door.

Finger crossed it slips through. I've not had to pay it yet on any international purchases. If not. That's ok too.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey, I was in Big W today and saw watches under the Tradie (under daks) brand. A few of them were styled like G Shocks.
Any idea whether they are a licensed rebadge? or just a knock off?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

RedVee said:


> Hey, I was in Big W today and saw watches under the Tradie (under daks) brand. A few of them were styled like G Shocks.
> Any idea whether they are a licensed rebadge? or just a knock off?


I'd be surprised if they were rebadged.

SKMEI is known to take orders for OEM branding of watches and makes G Shock "homages"...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Watches | TRADIE


Our underwear and workwear is built Tradie tough!




www.tradie.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

RedVee said:


> Hey, I was in Big W today and saw watches under the Tradie (under daks) brand. A few of them were styled like G Shocks.
> Any idea whether they are a licensed rebadge? or just a knock off?


They look like Skmei or another Chinese catalog watch. The Badger wears a Citizen.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks @Techme Thanks @Black5


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

hello, first time posting on this thread. I tried to sell a watch to the US early last year and was wondering if there are still restrictions. I am wanting to list my Omega Seamaster 300MC in titanium. So far just listing on Australian FB sites.

Thanks for any advice.

Cheers


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> hello, first time posting on this thread. I tried to sell a watch to the US early last year and was wondering if there are still restrictions. I am wanting to list my Omega Seamaster 300MC in titanium. So far just listing on Australian FB sites.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.
> 
> Cheers


I am interested to know the process as well. Can't imagine it is so difficult to send anything to the US but navigating the AusPost website tells me that it is anything but straight forward.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

I've sent a few watches OS including the US over the past 12 months. The only issues (also for received items) were postal delays. I'd be ensuring insurance on any post items now where I used to have greater trust in the system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

I recently sent a watch to the US for repair/upgrade and it was a pretty painless exercise. Did the same about eighteen months ago. I wasn't even aware there were restrictions. The recent one did take a few weeks to even leave our shores but it got there in reasonable time for the price of postage.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sold several to the states. No issues. Just went to local post office. Insurance can be purchased and it was reasonably quick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Have just stepped into the Seiko Moders realm. Parts arriving in a few days. I'm located in Melbourne so can someone recommend where to take for assembly? Standard watchmakers? Cost?

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I am interested to know the process as well. Can't imagine it is so difficult to send anything to the US but navigating the AusPost website tells me that it is anything but straight forward.


Mate, I have sent multiple watches to the US, no issues.

The only form that you need to fill is the Customs form where you need to fill buyer and senders address , item description, its value ( this is important, as in my understanding, US customs will charge duties and taxes if the declared value is higher than USD 2000 / 2500) and buy the extra cover in need. If my memory serves good, the max value Au post will cover under insurance is AUD 5000.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Michael Day said:


> Have just stepped into the Seiko Moders realm. Parts arriving in a few days. I'm located in Melbourne so can someone recommend where to take for assembly? Standard watchmakers? Cost?
> 
> Thanks.


There's people in every state except VIC.









GLOBAL CONTACT LIST OF MODDERS


List of Seiko Mods service providers - Compiled by DLW




www.dlwwatches.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, I have sent multiple watches to the US, no issues.
> 
> The only form that you need to fill is the Customs form where you need to fill buyer and senders address , item description, its value ( this is important, as in my understanding, US customs will charge duties and taxes if the declared value is higher than USD 2000 / 2500) and buy the extra cover in need. If my memory serves good, the max value Au post will cover under insurance is AUD 5000.


Thanks! Good to know. I thought there's restriction on leather or rather crocodile and lithium batteries.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks! Good to know. I thought there's restriction on leather or rather crocodile and lithium batteries.


Good catch mate...I forgot on the croc skins- yeah there is - but I have never sent any watch with Croc skin to overseas. But I reckon when its preowned , that wont be a problem.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Good catch mate...I forgot on the croc skins- yeah there is - but I have never sent any watch with Croc skin to overseas. *But I reckon when its preowned , that wont be a problem*.


Nope, that's not true. It's still a restricted item under CITES. It becomes very hard to prove the origins of the crocodile skin if it was farmed or made from an endangered species. Export permits, CITES certificate for export and CITES importation (other side) etc. Plenty of paperwork.

Some electronic items, basic watches are not affected but those with special features like GPS, navigation, sensors etc., e.g. Breitling emergency / G-shock Rangeman / Tissot T-touch connected(?) may also come under the US led control on specific types of equipment being exported and is controlled under the Defence and Strategic Goods List Act 2019 (especially part 2 - covers electronics and sensors) which are far too unwieldy for us mere mortals to navigate and risk falling foul of the law.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nope, that's not true. It's still a restricted item under CITES. It becomes very hard to prove the origins of the crocodile skin if it was farmed or made from an endangered species. Export permits, CITES certificate for export and CITES importation (other side) etc. Plenty of paperwork.
> 
> Some electronic items, basic watches are not affected but those with special features like GPS, navigation, sensors etc., e.g. Breitling emergency / G-shock Rangeman / Tissot T-touch connected(?) may also come under the US led control on specific types of equipment being exported and is controlled under the Defence and Strategic Goods List Act 2019 (especially part 2 - covers electronics and sensors) which are far too unwieldy for us mere mortals to navigate and risk falling foul of the law.


Thanks a lot for the detailed info mate. 
Will keep this in mind while shipping overseas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Michael Day said:


> Have just stepped into the Seiko Moders realm. Parts arriving in a few days. I'm located in Melbourne so can someone recommend where to take for assembly? Standard watchmakers? Cost?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Try Seiko Mods Australia. He's on Instagram, you can see his work and message him through that app too. He's going to do my 55k when I get around to it.






SMA (@seikomodsaustralia) • Instagram photos and videos


2 Followers, 0 Following, 0 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from SMA (@seikomodsaustralia)




instagram.com










Home - Seiko Mods Australia







seikomodsaustralia.com.au


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Any one seen a review on the Panzera Time Master 42s ?
I’ve always liked the Tissot PRS516GL and the TM42s appeals as an Aussie assembled alternative piece.

(Not in a hurry to buy, I always start my research (very) early.)


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

I’ve looked at it online maybe 50 times. Same boat! Was hoping someone else had taken the plunge first. I quite like their flieger, but at 46mm. Nahhhh...


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

RynoRex82 said:


> I've looked at it online maybe 50 times. Same boat! Was hoping someone else had taken the plunge first. I quite like their flieger, but at 46mm. Nahhhh...


Even 42 I'd like to try on first but I reckon I'd get away with it. My PR100 is 39mm and I can afford to go a bit bigger than that. 45mm 46mm and up seems outrageous to me. Then again my sons wrist is a tad over 8"... he could probably wear those sizes.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

RedVee said:


> Even 42 I'd like to try on first but I reckon I'd get away with it. My PR100 is 39mm and I can afford to go a bit bigger than that. 45mm 46mm and up seems outrageous to me. Then again my sons wrist is a tad over 8"... he could probably wear those sizes.


My wrist is 20,5 cm (a smidgeon over 8") and this is what a 45mm Laco Flieger looks like on it; for comparison also a shot of a 39mm Vostok...


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

German fliegers are the biggest wearing 42mm watches of any that I know.
All dial.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Earthjade said:


> German fliegers are the biggest wearing 42mm watches of any that I know.
> All dial.


They are but just to avoid any confusion; the one in my pictures above is 45mm and not 42mm.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> My wrist is 20,5 cm (a smidgeon over 8") and this is what a 45mm Laco Flieger looks like on it; for comparison also a shot of a 39mm Vostok...
> 
> View attachment 15749086
> 
> ...


Yeah... 45mm is pretty big 

I'm nearly 7 3/4" so I expect 42mm might be ok


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Interesting. I dropped in at the Jewellery store that I bought the PR100 from all those years ago.
The lady told me my watch was very nice but too small, oh, and that I had lovely big wrists. 
I tried on a SeaStar Powermatic with the blue black dial. 42mm I thought. Looked great maybe a little small with a bit more room to go. Checked when I got home and the Seastais 43mm. So I asked for the SeaStar Quartz chronograph which she didn’t have on display so we tried another chronograph 45mm she said. It actually fitted me well - comfy even - and looked good on. The lady agreed.
Next I tried a Ballade Chronometer. A very nice watch, I liked it very much with a texture to the middle ring of the dial.
40mm I think, noticeably smaller than the previous two but looked a maybe a bit bigger than my PR100, thicker also.

I left, I didn’t want to take up more time as I was not buying. It was was very educational.

I’ve been edumacated!

Then driving home I thought I should have tried the T-Touch. Bugger, next time.

* also it was a rubber strap SeaStar, another first for me. I liked it, comfortable.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

My Farer wears like a 42mm, but it’s 39.5. Dial/case ratio makes a big difference on the wrist.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Anyone NATO/Single Pass strap fans here? 

What's your best strap and why?

I've got single passes from Strapify, Sydney Straps and Crown and Buckle. And I must say, the C&B is another level on the other two. Anyone else got a C&B single pass Chevron? They really are excellent quality. Some of the holes on the Strapify one are fraying already after a few months. But my C&B still looks brand new. Similar use.


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

RynoRex82 said:


> Anyone NATO/Single Pass strap fans here?
> 
> What's your best strap and why?


For the right watch absolutely. Have a use and abuse diver that lives on NATO's and definitely prefer the single pass.

Agree that the C&B are superb and have one that if/when it's ever destroyed will be replaced with another but the two haveston canvas ones I've picked up are superb. Super soft and comfortable and though they fray at the holes and fade I like the look.






CORP. CANVAS SERIES


A rugged Cotton Canvas collection inspired by vintage 1940s military issue straps, uniforms and web equipment .




www.haveston.com


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

They look very military. I like those.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unfurling the 2019 and 2020 Premiership flags.

Season 2021 officially under way.

#gotiges...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

I disagree. Go Bluebaggers! 💙


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

RynoRex82 said:


> I disagree. Go Bluebaggers!





Spoiler



It's pretty close at the moment...

EDIT: it was close, until Dusty happened...



SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Unfurling the 2019 and 2020 Premiership flags.
> 
> Season 2021 officially under way.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

I could say that the footy season started last week....


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok, my wife saw our daughter & SIL Garmins last weekend. She liked them, even though I bought her a nice eco drive for Christmas. 

Anyway I have been looking around as her birthday is only a month away. I noticed that Casio has G Shock & Baby Gshocks with step counter and app connection. To me, this sounds a better way to go.

Does anyone have any experience with these? Any good? Just forget them ?

She uses an iPhone.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

RedVee said:


> Ok, my wife saw our daughter & SIL Garmins last weekend. She liked them, even though I bought her a nice eco drive for Christmas.
> 
> Anyway I have been looking around as her birthday is only a month away. I noticed that Casio has G Shock & Baby Gshocks with step counter and app connection. To me, this sounds a better way to go.
> 
> ...


Would she fancy an Apple Watch?


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Would she fancy an Apple Watch?


She says no. I like the Fitbit Versa of those style (I have an older Fitbit Flex 2 - no screen- that does all I want) but she wasn't interested to even look.
I figure she only really wants steps and the app so a Casio (if any good) would be perfect. I think a Garmin is overkill $ for what the reality of the usage will be.
But I may just have to bite the bullet.

She saw my daughters one and just liked it. It is the discontinued round one.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

RedVee said:


> I could say that the footy season started last week....


As a Waratahs supporter I wish the Super Rugby season never started this year! We've lost our mojo and a lot of our best players...

...but as a London Irish supporter I'm very pleased that those ex-Tah's are now playing for LIRFC!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

RedVee said:


> She says no. I like the Fitbit Versa of those style (I have an older Fitbit Flex 2 - no screen- that does all I want) but she wasn't interested to even look.
> I figure she only really wants steps and the app so a Casio (if any good) would be perfect. I think a Garmin is overkill $ for what the reality of the usage will be.
> But I may just have to bite the bullet.
> 
> She saw my daughters one and just liked it. It is the discontinued round one.


What about a hybrid watch.






Best hybrid smartwatch: Blend health tech and style - Wareable


Discover the top connected watches with physical hands and no touchscreen, with options from Withings, Garmin and many more.




www.wareable.com





Fossil makes a lot of varieties of styles as does Skagen and if you shop around most are available well under RRP...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> What about a hybrid watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's always Tag? Or a Tissot? Ooo... she can imagine she is Lara Croft.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Black5 said:


> What about a hybrid watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ta. I'll check that out. I was reading about the Bausele Vintage 2.0 which was interesting but too much. So my mind turned to Casio.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> There's always Tag? Or a Tissot? Ooo... she can imagine she is Lara Croft.


I'm a bit seduced by the new T-Touch Connect Solar, for me though.  
but honestly I don't imagine spending that sort of money. Now if Tissot start offering 60+% discounts I'd become quite keen.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

RedVee said:


> I'm a bit seduced by the new T-Touch Connect Solar, for me though.
> but honestly I don't imagine spending that sort of money. Now if Tissot start offering 60+% discounts I'd become quite keen.


It will happen during a run-out sale. I always liked the T-touch and thought it was cool. Managed to pick up a T-touch for $400 when the original RRP was about $1000.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It will happen during a run-out sale. I always liked the T-touch and thought it was cool. Managed to pick up a T-touch for $400 when the original RRP was about $1000.





RedVee said:


> I'm a bit seduced by the new T-Touch Connect Solar, for me though.
> but honestly I don't imagine spending that sort of money. Now if Tissot start offering 60+% discounts I'd become quite keen.


I reckon Tissot or Casio be a good choice.

When I ask my 7 year old, she's like " I need a pink watch" . I will get her a Casio as a starter when she's ready.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Wet weekend project. 
“Successfully” fitted new batteries to two watches.
They seem to be working and back together again. Guess time will tell.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> I reckon Tissot or Casio be a good choice.
> 
> When I ask my 7 year old, she's like " I need a pink watch" . I will get her a Casio as a starter when she's ready.


Be prepared. They all start with Casio. My eldest graduated from FW-71 $20 watch to girlie G-shocks, Seiko 5, now Seiko Presage. I already have her graduation present ordered in time for her graduation.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

RedVee said:


> Wet weekend project.
> "Successfully" fitted new batteries to two watches.
> They seem to be working and back together again. Guess time will tell.


Stay safe bro. Saw the news and you fellas on the eastern sea board are copping some serious rain.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

My SPRE55K just arrived at SeikoModsAus today. Looking forward to a few subtle enhancements!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Stay safe bro. Saw the news and you fellas on the eastern sea board are copping some serious rain.


Been serious rain here for the last few days since the weekend. Nice and fine now dawning on Wednesday. It was still raining when I went to bed about 11:40.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Always popping up on my Instagram. I really like the look of it. Aussie company too. But 46mm?! Yikes that's big.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Fliegers traditionally were larger for easy viewing whilst flying.

IWC have made a 52mm version of their Big Pilot, as if the standard 46mm wasn't big enough!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Fliegers traditionally were larger for easy viewing whilst flying.
> 
> IWC have made a 52mm version of their Big Pilot, as if the standard 46mm wasn't big enough!


Weren't they originally meant to be worn on the *outside* of a flight suit...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Weren't they originally meant to be worn on the *outside* of a flight suit...


Correct.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Do you guys have any home watches that can change the half hour on demand to deal with your time zones? Like those that can change the hour hand without moving the minutes, but one that can jump the two hands back and forth for just 30 minutes?


----------



## Jeff_T (Jan 24, 2014)

Not quite what you're describing but I have a Casio Oceanus S100 that can handle the 30 minute offset.

Pull out the crown, turn it to "ADL", push the crown back in and the time adjusts automatically. Easy and quick to do. Adjusting the DST offset takes a bit more effort.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Do you guys have any home watches that can change the half hour on demand to deal with your time zones? Like those that can change the hour hand without moving the minutes, but one that can jump the two hands back and forth for just 30 minutes?


nope.

I looked for ages when I regularly travelled to Adelaide on business and at one stage just preset a different watch and double wristed, a la Gen. Swarzkof.

I then discovered almost all Casio World Time equipped watches include Adelaide, so got a few Edifice (For work) and G-Shock models (for fun)...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jeff_T said:


> Not quite what you're describing but I have a Casio Oceanus S100 that can handle the 30 minute offset.
> 
> Pull out the crown, turn it to "ADL", push the crown back in and the time adjusts automatically. Easy and quick to do. Adjusting the DST offset takes a bit more effort.


Often overlooked as a "cheap" brand, Casio actually make some well-featured decent quality stuff, especially in their Edifice and Lineage lines...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> nope.
> 
> I looked for ages when I regularly travelled to Adelaide on business and at one stage just preset a different watch and double wristed, a la Gen. Swarzkof.
> 
> I then discovered almost all Casio World Time equipped watches include Adelaide, so got a few Edifice (For work) and G-Shock models (for fun)...


The new generation of Edifice watches have the BlueTooth feature which connects to your phone and has two dials that can display two time zone simultaneously. RRP of $649 and perhaps can be had for less from any dealer.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

I only paid AU$60 for this CASIO AE-3000WD-1A in 2019. It does the job of showing three zones quite well, though it is huge at 55mm wide.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Here's a question - has anyone ever ordered from Gnomon Watches in Singapore and paid customs duty?
I've ordered from them 3 times and each time it's been DHL straight to my door with nothing extra paid.

This morning I got slugged $243 for GST and customs duty from a DHL shipment from Germany. Last time I had a watch sent from Germany by DHL, I was similarly slugged customs duty.
I'm asking because even though I got the "best price" for the watch I could find online, I would have saved about $100 if I had ordered from Gnomon Watches even though they were more nominally more expensive. That is provided that it went through without additional customs payments, which they've done every other time I've ordered from them prior.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Earthjade said:


> has anyone ever ordered from Gnomon Watches in Singapore


No.



Earthjade said:


> I've ordered from them 3 times and each time it's been DHL straight to my door with nothing extra paid.


Were they marked as 'gifts'?



Earthjade said:


> This morning I got slugged $243 for GST and customs duty from a DHL shipment from Germany. Last time I had a watch sent from Germany by DHL, I was similarly slugged customs duty.


Definitely not marked as 'gifts' hence the customs and GST charges.

You have to watch DHL too, because they add on their own charges for paying the government fees on your behalf even though they don't give you the option to pay them yourself. I had a massive fight with DHL years ago about their fees on a 2nd hand watch I imported from the UK. I won in the end but it wasn't half a battle.

I have never liked DHL since.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

I think getting hit with GST on an import is just luck at the moment. AusPost simply wouldn’t have the man power to be checking every package coming in, it’s hit and miss.

I expected to pay an extra $120 in GST on my Farer, but it arrived at my door, nothing more to pay. Saying that, Farer didn’t label the package much like a sale, so maybe why it slipped through.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Earthjade said:


> Here's a question - has anyone ever ordered from Gnomon Watches in Singapore and paid customs duty?
> I've ordered from them 3 times and each time it's been DHL straight to my door with nothing extra paid.
> 
> This morning I got slugged $243 for GST and customs duty from a DHL shipment from Germany. Last time I had a watch sent from Germany by DHL, I was similarly slugged customs duty.
> I'm asking because even though I got the "best price" for the watch I could find online, I would have saved about $100 if I had ordered from Gnomon Watches even though they were more nominally more expensive. That is provided that it went through without additional customs payments, which they've done every other time I've ordered from them prior.


I depends on what is the value of the item stated on the shipping docket. I have always been slugged 10% GST plus handling charges on anything coming in overseas. Do you have a copy of the Gnomon shipping docket? Did they declare it as NCV, goods returned or returned for service or something to that effect. Those are tax exempt.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

I need to look at a Gnomon receipt when I get home. I do remember they refer to their items in the description as a "Chronometer".


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> depends on what is the value of the item stated on the shipping docket


Not anymore. Not since Gerry Friggin' Harvey got the GST limit moved from $1000 to zero because he is too dumb to modernise his businesses to compete with overseas' buisnesses.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Not anymore. Not since Jerry Friggin' Harvey got the GST limit moved from $1000 to zero because he is too dumb to modernise his businesses to compete with overseas' buisnesses.


You got to be kidding??? Like WTF??? Isn't there any place safe from the taxman anymore?

By the way, he is Gerry and he pocketed $22M of taxpayers' money.









Here's a riddle: What does a Centrelink recipient have in common with Gerry Harvey?


It turns out that most of the companies on the ASX didn't need the Government's Job Keeper payment, so healthy has their rebound been, and most of them have decided they're keeping the money, writes Virgina Trioli.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You got to be kidding??? Like WTF??? Isn't there any place safe from the taxman anymore?


LOL, have you been hiding under a rock? This happened at least 2 years' ago. I can't stand the man!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Orange_GT3 said:


> LOL, have you been hiding under a rock? This happened at least 2 years' ago. I can't stand the man!


Apparently. LOL.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I've ordered twice from Gnomon and never paid tax. That was a couple of years ago. Ridiculously fast shipping by DHL. Likewise, I've never paid tax when buying from Christopher Ward. All watches under $1k.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

In 2019 when I was still living in Sydney I twice ordered watches from Gnomon. Both watches were Balls, one was $1250 and the other $1550. I didn't get hit for GST with either watch.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

So I thought I'd ask here so I don't look like such a dumb dumb in front of the yanks and poms. So someone just recommeneded Chrono24 as an option for more expensive watches. I just assumed in the past it was all 2nd hand watches on there. After a proper look, plenty of brand new options inc box and papers. And the sellers all have 5-star ratings with thousands of feedback. What I'm confused about is the prices. Just too good to be true. I had been looking at a new Omega AT 150, but the RRP here is about $8.5K. Out of my zone. Checked them out on Chrono24, and new with box and papers are about 40% cheaper. Around or just above $5K. How does that work? What's the catch?

I was always told if it's too good to be true, it probably is.

Is this "Grey market"? I've heard the term a lot here but never really understood it. Again, I just assumed it meant 2nd hand. But lots of so called grey market options are brand new watches?

Thanks in advance for explaining something to someone pretty new to the hobby.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

RynoRex82 said:


> So I thought I'd ask here so I don't look like such a dumb dumb in front of the yanks and poms. So someone just recommeneded Chrono24 as an option for more expensive watches. I just assumed in the past it was all 2nd hand watches on there. After a proper look, plenty of brand new options inc box and papers. And the sellers all have 5-star ratings with thousands of feedback. What I'm confused about is the prices. Just too good to be true. I had been looking at a new Omega AT 150, but the RRP here is about $8.5K. Out of my zone. Checked them out on Chrono24, and new with box and papers are about 40% cheaper. Around or just above $5K. How does that work? What's the catch?
> 
> I was always told if it's too good to be true, it probably is.
> 
> ...


Be wary and ask questions of the seller to confirm the condition and status.

"Brand New" and "Brand New In Box" are often misused terms by sellers Inc. Grey market for watches that are effectively in "As new" condition but as they are not sold by an AD there are potential warranty implications.

If there is an original sale by an AD somewhere in the history, "balance" of existing warranty may apply, or the sellers own warranty, or no warranty...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

RynoRex82 said:


> So I thought I'd ask here so I don't look like such a dumb dumb in front of the yanks and poms. So someone just recommeneded Chrono24 as an option for more expensive watches. I just assumed in the past it was all 2nd hand watches on there. After a proper look, plenty of brand new options inc box and papers. And the sellers all have 5-star ratings with thousands of feedback. What I'm confused about is the prices. Just too good to be true. I had been looking at a new Omega AT 150, but the RRP here is about $8.5K. Out of my zone. Checked them out on Chrono24, and new with box and papers are about 40% cheaper. Around or just above $5K. How does that work? What's the catch?
> 
> I was always told if it's too good to be true, it probably is.
> 
> ...


Don't forget that taxes may need to be paid. Also, does the seller actually have the watch? Some do not and your payment will be like an order. You may be able to tell by looking at the photos. Are they of the actual watch or are they stock photos? As Black5 wrote, definitely find out about the warranty and condition.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Techme said:


> Don't forget that taxes may need to be paid. Also, does the seller actually have the watch? Some do not and your payment will be like an order. You may be able to tell by looking at the photos. Are they of the actual watch or are they stock photos? As Black5 wrote, definitely find out about the warranty and condition.


This. Check the currency is AUD and not USD. You will have to pay GST and duty on the value of the watch and the shipping.

Check the dealer actually has the stock, i.e. a little green light next to the listing, not a yellow or red one.

Chrono24 is good but, by the time you import, there is generally little difference in cost.

Also check the warranty offered. Is it the manufacturer's world-wide warranty or is it a RTB warranty with the seller. The latter is basically worth nothing because the cost of returning the watch overseas is prohibitive.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Also, in the case of an AD warranty, check the jurisdiction it is valid in. To use Seiko as an example, buy it here you get a three year warranty (five from a boutique), but only one year international warranty (may exclude grey market).


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

All good points, thanks everyone. I guess unless you ask, you won’t know. In the end, it’s an option I didn’t know I had, that’s all.

Interestingly, An Omega AT 150, new, is 40% cheaper on Chrono24 than RRP here at an AD. That’s big. Even with GST and import, no way it’ll wipe away at least a very sizable discount. Possibly a “changes watch from not affordable to just affordable” territory. And I think that’s at least worth a good consideration.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

RynoRex82 said:


> All good points, thanks everyone. I guess unless you ask, you won't know. In the end, it's an option I didn't know I had, that's all.
> 
> Interestingly, An Omega AT 150, new, is 40% cheaper on Chrono24 than RRP here at an AD. That's big. Even with GST and import, no way it'll wipe away at least a very sizable discount. Possibly a "changes watch from not affordable to just affordable" territory. And I think that's at least worth a good consideration.


One more point to add to the above .

Mate, Did you had a chat with the AD on the discount, I reckon you should be able to get 20-25% off from RRP. As the others pointed out you need to work out duties and taxes and the shipping which may sometimes come as close to the AD deal.

I was in the same boat as yours when I bought my SMP Diver 300. Chrono24 had it for AUD 5400-5600. But when I cost in the shipping plus duties and taxes it's AUD 6300 - 6500. So I went with the local purchase which was almost the same price as Chrono24..


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Krish47 said:


> One more point to add to the above .
> 
> Mate, Did you had a chat with the AD on the discount, I reckon you should be able to get 20-25% off from RRP. As the others pointed out you need to work out duties and taxes and the shipping which may sometimes come as close to the AD deal.
> 
> I was in the same boat as yours when I bought my SMP Diver 300. Chrono24 had it for AUD 5400-5600. But when I cost in the shipping plus duties and taxes it's AUD 6300 - 6500. So I went with the local purchase which was almost the same price as Chrono24..


I think Omega discounts are hard to get these days, especially from the boutique. When I bought my Seamaster Pro a few weeks ago they would not discount but did give me some free swag.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I think Omega discounts are hard to get these days, especially from the boutique. When I bought my Seamaster Pro a few weeks ago they would not discount but did give me some free swag.


Yeah mate, Omega boutiques-no discount. You could get a discount from an AD-like Monards, The hour glass etc


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Have you ever been put onto a brand of watch you’d never considered/looked into by a WUS member before?

MIDO watches. Wow. Commander and Multiforts. Stunning. I’m very impressed.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

RynoRex82 said:


> Have you ever been put onto a brand of watch you'd never considered/looked into by a WUS member before?
> 
> MIDO watches. Wow. Commander and Multiforts. Stunning. I'm very impressed.


I've been influenced by lots of the 'what are you wearing today' posts in 'Affordable' and 'Russian watches' forums. Just after I joined WUS in 2019 I bought this Zelos from a fellow WUS member based in Sydney; we met up at a cafe in the Sydney CBD to complete the transaction:









I've bought another Zelos since then too but missed out on the feeding frenzy of their last couple of releases.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

It's back!


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

American Waltham (pocket)
Enicar Ultrasonic (hand wind)
Tissot Seastar (automatic)
Tissot PR100 (quartz)

so... next I figure a solar quartz, otherwise a digital or a hybrid - kinetic/ auto quartz/ spring drive. 
One more - Then I’ll have tech changes covered I reckon.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Has anyone bought from Sakura Watches (https://www.sakurawatches.com/)? Are they legit, good to deal with, etc?


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Lest we forget.










Regards,


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

I may have found a suitable bracelet for the gold plated SeaStar, an old PR516 bracelet.

Both Tissots but It looks like the bracelet may have PR516 on the clasp (or maybe the plastic wrap). I have sent this question to the seller to try and confirm.

So... should I worry if everything else is on point?


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Krish47 said:


> One more point to add to the above .
> 
> Mate, Did you had a chat with the AD on the discount, I reckon you should be able to get 20-25% off from RRP. As the others pointed out you need to work out duties and taxes and the shipping which may sometimes come as close to the AD deal.
> 
> I was in the same boat as yours when I bought my SMP Diver 300. Chrono24 had it for AUD 5400-5600. But when I cost in the shipping plus duties and taxes it's AUD 6300 - 6500. So I went with the local purchase which was almost the same price as Chrono24..


It would have to be a sizable local discount. Like 20-25% to bring it in line with using Chrono24, even including import+GST. New AT 150's hover a shade above $5K on Chrono24, call it $5250, that's $6,280 delivered to my door inc import+GST+postage. And there's always a chance it'll slip through AusPost and no fees (it's happened to me before with Farer). I'd need 25% off from an AD to get to that. Now im a realist, I do not expect an AD in Melb (non-Omega boutiqe of course) would give me that without any prior relationship or sale history? I'd get maybe 5-10% max. If that. So at best, I'd be $1500 worse off. At worst, full RRP of $8500.

I've been chatting to a few people who use Chrono24 and they all swear by using Japanese stores vs other countries. Apparenty the Japanese are very honest in regards to sales.

Look, when the time comes I'm happy to try and shop local. Ask nice and be polite for a better price. But im not throwing $1500-$2K down the toilet just because.

Thanks for all your feedback everyone. Lots to consider on my future 1st luxury watch purchase.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Following on from James A's post, since the greater Perth metro area is in lockdown this weekend and no ANZAC dawn services for us, here's a little post about the 10th Light Horse, commonly known as XLH. Famous cavalry men who fought in Gallipoli 10th Light Horse Regiment (Australia) - Wikipedia and inspired a few films to be made. Long live the Aussie mate ship. Aussie, Aussie, Aussie!


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Happy ANZAC Day  & 
Lest we forget


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Happy ANZAC day


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

RynoRex82 said:


> It would have to be a sizable local discount. Like 20-25% to bring it in line with using Chrono24, even including import+GST. New AT 150's hover a shade above $5K on Chrono24, call it $5250, that's $6,280 delivered to my door inc import+GST+postage. And there's always a chance it'll slip through AusPost and no fees (it's happened to me before with Farer). I'd need 25% off from an AD to get to that. Now im a realist, I do not expect an AD in Melb (non-Omega boutiqe of course) would give me that without any prior relationship or sale history? I'd get maybe 5-10% max. If that. So at best, I'd be $1500 worse off. At worst, full RRP of $8500.
> 
> I've been chatting to a few people who use Chrono24 and they all swear by using Japanese stores vs other countries. Apparenty the Japanese are very honest in regards to sales.
> 
> ...


Yeah mate, I totally understand. If that's the case, go with Chrono24. But try to get the item shipped in DHL / FedEx. Due to COVID, Au post is having lot of delays.
BTW, Did you check at Monards ?


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

RynoRex82 said:


> It would have to be a sizable local discount. Like 20-25% to bring it in line with using Chrono24, even including import+GST. New AT 150's hover a shade above $5K on Chrono24, call it $5250, that's $6,280 delivered to my door inc import+GST+postage. And there's always a chance it'll slip through AusPost and no fees (it's happened to me before with Farer). I'd need 25% off from an AD to get to that. Now im a realist, I do not expect an AD in Melb (non-Omega boutiqe of course) would give me that without any prior relationship or sale history? I'd get maybe 5-10% max. If that. So at best, I'd be $1500 worse off. At worst, full RRP of $8500.
> 
> I've been chatting to a few people who use Chrono24 and they all swear by using Japanese stores vs other countries. Apparenty the Japanese are very honest in regards to sales.
> 
> ...


I'm a little bit chicken so I'd be petrified spending $5k without the manufacturer warranty.
Then again, it would be the same for second hand.

Hmmm, now I've confused myself


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Happy Anzac Day to all you watch brothers down under.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Flight Master


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

There's nothing like natural Aussie sunlight...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ZM-73 said:


> Panzera Flight Master


How's the Panzera mate? Any good?


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

BundyBear said:


> How's the Panzera mate? Any good?


I've asked the same a few times. It's just their size that puts me off (they're huge). The current Fliger in a 42mm, that'd be an instant buy for me.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> There's nothing like natural Aussie sunlight...


That looks very nice


----------



## Abgul (Oct 24, 2020)

ADs doing discounts. Have never seen one from OB.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

RynoRex82 said:


> I've asked the same a few times. It's just their size that puts me off (they're huge). The current Fliger in a 42mm, that'd be an instant buy for me.


The one that really sings to me is the Aquamarine. I think I can pull off a 45/46mm watch as long as the lugs are not sticking out. The case has got some Panerai vibe to it but yet still retain some individuality to their design language.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Abgul said:


> ADs doing discounts. Have never seen one from OB.


If it's Omega you're referring to, no the boutiques generally don't do discounts. Even ADs are less likely to discount a popular model these days.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> The one that really sings to me is the Aquamarine. I think I can pull off a 45/46mm watch as long as the lugs are not sticking out. The case has got some Panerai vibe to it but yet still retain some individuality to their design language.
> 
> View attachment 15847858


I like the time master & the aquamarine


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

RedVee said:


> I like the time master & the aquamarine


They are having a half price sale at the moment. Quite tempted to pick one up for the heck of it.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

BundyBear said:


> How's the Panzera mate? Any good?





RynoRex82 said:


> I've asked the same a few times. It's just their size that puts me off (they're huge). The current Fliger in a 42mm, that'd be an instant buy for me.


Excellent watch. The Sellita SW200 movement is going well. I haven't done a proper accuracy check, but from what I've noticed, it's very good. I think it was 20 - 30 seconds fast after about a week. The watch sits well on my 7¼ in. wrist. Doesn't seem to wear as big as other 45mm watches, the 12mm height helps. Excellent finish too. Overall, I;m really liking it.

They have three other watches under 45mm: Aquamarine (quartz) 38mm, Tiime Master 42mm and Breuer 43mm.

A couple ofYouTube vids
The BEST watches I own

PANZERA Flight Master Automatic Flieger Watch Review - Swiss Made
Shows this watch on 6½ inch wrist.

Here's mine (7¼ in. wrist)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

ZM-73 said:


> Excellent watch. The Sellita SW200 movement is going well. I haven't done a proper accuracy check, but from what I've noticed, it's very good. I think it was 20 - 30 seconds fast after about a week. The watch sits well on my 7¼ in. wrist. Doesn't seem to wear as big as other 45mm watches, the 12mm height helps. Excellent finish too. Overall, I;m really liking it.
> 
> They have three other watches under 45mm: Aquamarine (quartz) 38mm, Tiime Master 42mm and Breuer 43mm.
> 
> ...


That sits really nice on your wrist mate.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

I think the new Panzera Fliger went up a mm to 46mm. Such a shame. Great looking watch! Just, massive!


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Sitting on my recliner, with my ever-ready JDD...


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Sitting on my recliner, with my ever-ready JDD...


Great pics, PJW. How's yours doing with timekeeping? The GSAR has been astoundingly accurate: I corrected the time slightly for the first time recently ...but only because it was the end of daylight savings. It seems to keep within a minute per month, so less than +/- 1 second per day.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Dan,

Thanks mate 

I bought, then received my new JDD on 17 Feb...
I wound it, and set the time...
And like you, have only ever changed the time for daylight savings... and haven't since, as it's still spot on!

I thought it was just fluke, that I'd happened to get an EXTREMELY accurate watch...

I'm glad to hear your GSAR is the same...

I mean, I've got many way more expensive Swiss watches that need constant adjustment... But I rarely crack them out since buying the JDD...

Also (and surprisingly) the watch is INCREDIBLY comfortable for a watch of its size... How's yours for comfort?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

^^ my JDD is probably the only watch that I’ve flipped and missed. I’ll grab another one at some point. And yep. Comfy for a big watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Think I’ll ask here rather than in the open forums.
Why are Christopher Ward so often recommended for numerous threads? It seems every thread I read looking for recommendations has various CW watches raised as suggested choices.

Are they really that good ? Or just a forum darling?

(I admit that online ordering from the other side of the world is something I am reluctant to do for items of more than $100-$150 say - maybe that fires my incredulity.)


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

RedVee said:


> Or just a forum darling?


This is my impression.

CW's designs do nothing for me.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Tag Heuer Formula One Gulf.

1. Original blue leather...
2. Custom nato...
3. Genuine Tag SS bracelet...

Which do you guys prefer?


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Tag Heuer Formula One Gulf.
> 
> 1. Original blue leather...
> 2. Custom nato...
> ...


3,1,2


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Tag Heuer Formula One Gulf.
> 
> 1. Original blue leather...
> 2. Custom nato...
> ...


1, 3, 2 (I'm not a fan of NATO straps but those colours are good).


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Tag Heuer Formula One Gulf.
> 
> 1. Original blue leather...
> 2. Custom nato...
> ...


3
1
2 (not a big fan of that particular blue)


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Life... It happens...


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

RedVee said:


> Why are Christopher Ward so often recommended for numerous threads? It seems every thread I read looking for recommendations has various CW watches raised as suggested choices.
> 
> Are they really that good ? Or just a forum darling?


I've recommended them once or twice when they've had a watch that met the OP's specific requirements. I'd looked at them for a long time but never bought, until they had something that specifically appealed. I wouldn't say you must go buy one, but if they had something you liked the design of but were uncertain about quality I would say take the leap because I was quite impressed by the quality for the price with mine.


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## teamchelsea (May 19, 2021)

Looks like we got some great watch discussion here...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

teamchelsea said:


> Looks like we got some great watch discussion here...


Where are you based Team Chelsea?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Tag Heuer Formula One Gulf.
> 
> 1. Original blue leather...
> 2. Custom nato...
> ...


I prefer the leather, but I would buy with the bracelet, as the Nato and leather will be easier and cheaper to source later or alternatives from the aftermarket so you can change it up...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Where are you based Team Chelsea?


I'm gonna guess Adelaide...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I'm gonna guess Adelaide...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Didn't notice his website link until just now. So, we actually have representation from just about every major city around the country. Wonder anyone from the top end?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Inner west of Sydney here. I’m sure we are everywhere...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

ex-Sydney Northern Beaches (well, to be specific, Manly).


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Grew up Inner West Sydney; last 30 years in Campbelltown.


----------



## bloody watches (Nov 25, 2014)

Redcliffe - Brisbane


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

From the Wild West.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

From Brisbane here.


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

Originally from the Shire, but now inner west Sydney


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Dan,
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> ...


I'd echo your comments regarding comfort. I've been a big fan of divers on Nato straps for over a decade now, then a more recent convert to quality rubber dive straps during covid, because they were easier to wash & dry multiple times through the day. I ordered some Zulus, along with the BC rubber for my GSAR, with a view to keeping the steel bracelet as unblemished as possible in order to swap onto for occasions. After initially sizing the bracelet and trying it on, it's now become my favorite by far. I think the rubber strap, while giving it a slightly more vintage sporty feel, tapers a little too much and although I still love the Zulus, they raise the profile of an already thick, heavy watch a little more.

The Marathon steel is definitely fiddly to size but once adjusted, it's unbelievably comfortable. It keeps the head of the watch perfectly balanced and stable with just enough counterweight. The "reversed" centre portion of the links took a little time to adjust to: it doesn't feel as smooth as a true oyster style but now I love its subtle way of reflecting light differently with zero polishing at all. In handling the bracelet alone, it certainly doesn't have the articulation or drape of a finer multilink such as a jubilee but in practice, the recessed endlink connection allows excellent wrist hugability. If you can't already tell, I'm totally smitten with my GSAR on steel. I tried my Turtles back on a week ago and returned to the GSAR before lunch. I was close to springing for a Pelagos this time last year but now I'm really happy with my decision to choose such a solid stainless tool watch instead.


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Tag Heuer Formula One Gulf.
> 
> 1. Original blue leather...
> 2. Custom nato...
> ...


Aaaaand it's the GT40 first over the line for the chequered flag...daylight second, then steel a solid third. It looks like the leather strap that looked so good in qualifying has retired early and just not able to go the distance (in my best Murray Walker voice).


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

RedVee said:


> Think I'll ask here rather than in the open forums.
> Why are Christopher Ward so often recommended for numerous threads? It seems every thread I read looking for recommendations has various CW watches raised as suggested choices.
> 
> Are they really that good ? Or just a forum darling?
> ...


They're great designs that seem to get the mix of form and function very well balanced. I still get their Loupe magazine delivered, even though I'm unlikely to purchase one any time soon. High delivery fees (and getting stung for extra duties!) are just a fact of life and another price of admission to the luxury/collectable watch world that we just have to accept here. This is especially true now that we're realistically unable to pick up a new watch on travels to Europe, the US or Asia for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

bloody watches said:


> Redcliffe - Brisbane


I'm not far from you mate, I'm in Albany Creek and lived in Kippa-Ring when I was a youngster.


----------



## bloody watches (Nov 25, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> I'm not far from you mate, I'm in Albany Creek and lived in Kippa-Ring when I was a youngster.


you escaped - is there a tunnel ?


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Not that I can afford one (except maybe as a retirement present to myself whenever that is), and I don’t particularly like the look of the dials, and the owner gets varying opinions on his like ability....
But I haven’t seen any reviews on the Nich Hacko watches - rebelde, Mark 1, NH etc.

Could anyone point me towards a review?

I do appreciate him trying to manufacture in Oz. 
The Rebalde and Mark 1 only qualifying as ‘assembled in Oz’. Like some other brands do. Panzera etc.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

RedVee said:


> Could anyone point me towards a review?


The only 'reviews' that I have seen are the testimonials in his newsletter. I think his watches are ugly and too big and would not buy one. I also think he comes across as a knob, from his newsletters. That said, I do admire his mission to create Australia's first genuine manufacture and for that, I wish him good luck but I won't be buying one his watches.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Orange_GT3 said:


> The only 'reviews' that I have seen are the testimonials in his newsletter. I think his watches are ugly and too big and would not buy one. I also think he comes across as a knob, from his newletters. That said, I do admire his mission to create Australia's first genuine manufacture and for that, I wish him good luckbut I won't be buying one his watches.


Yeah, just about exactly my view.  But I'm giving him points for the effort and expense involved.
I'm just curious about the watches. The Mark 1 is only 40mm and the nicest look (from the pictures).


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

To explain a little more.
I’m turning 60 in January and was thinking of getting something then or when I retire (who knows when). 
I had a look at Nic Hacko’s website as I used to get his newsletter. I liked the Golden Eye Seamasters but at $3500 I was hesitant for a quartz watch of that age. Who knows if replacement movements with be available in another 15 or 20 years? 
so I looked further around and saw the NHW Mark One automatic at $2800 & 10 year warranty and started pondering... I am a fan of “Australian Made” where possible.
I’m not sure the Hacko watches have the looks I like, though the Mark One is more attractive. It is a lot of money to spend and not be sure I like it.

TBH I think I’ll end up in the affordables pool, maybe a Panzera 42.

But I’d be interested to hear opinions on any of those watches. I do find the Seamasters very attractive.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

RedVee said:


> I do find the Seamasters very attractive.


If you can, go and try the Seamasters on. For the longest time, I have liked the Aquaterra. In fact, it was probably the watch that got me into watches, but whenever I have tried one on I have been disappointed. It just doesn't feel right on my wrist so I have never bought one because I don't see the point in spending that much money knowing that I am not happy with the watch.

This advice really applies to any watch but I guess when you are talking about affordables you can 'afford' to take more of a chance.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

RedVee said:


> To explain a little more.
> I'm turning 60 in January and was thinking of getting something then or when I retire (who knows when).
> I had a look at Nic Hacko's website as I used to get his newsletter. I liked the Golden Eye Seamasters but at $3500 I was hesitant for a quartz watch of that age. Who knows if replacement movements with be available in another 15 or 20 years?
> so I looked further around and saw the NHW Mark One automatic at $2800 & 10 year warranty and started pondering... I am a fan of "Australian Made" where possible.
> ...


Mate, Sea master is a great piece, But you also could consider the Longines Legend diver / Oris aquis


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Okay. Aus specific question. Watching LegoMasters season 3 on 9Now with the family. What watches are Brickman and Hamish wearing? I swear Hamish was wearing a Rolex Sub in Season 1, but can’t pick it now in season 3. Also, Brickman’s looks a bit like a Seiko chronograph.

Hoping someone else watches LegoMasters with their family!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Breaking news that Brisbane has won the right to host the 2032 Olympic Games. Link to the news from ABC here Brisbane confirmed as 2032 Olympic Games host city

Here's hoping that there's going to be another commemorative watch to accompany my Sydney 2000.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

I just heard. So good! I’ll be heading up for sure.


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

RedVee said:


> Not that I can afford one (except maybe as a retirement present to myself whenever that is), and I don't particularly like the look of the dials, and the owner gets varying opinions on his like ability....
> But I haven't seen any reviews on the Nich Hacko watches - rebelde, Mark 1, NH etc.
> 
> Could anyone point me towards a review?
> ...


@RedVee - the best advice I can give you is to stay away from Hacko. I've heard two dreadful reports from friends when I related my story to them. I was close to buying a vintage Rolex and I queried his ability to make good on any warranty he went off the deep end. (He can't get parts). You don't want to get involved in that.


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

Orange_GT3 said:


> The only 'reviews' that I have seen are the testimonials in his newsletter. I think his watches are ugly and too big and would not buy one. I also think he comes across as a knob, from his newsletters. That said, I do admire his mission to create Australia's first genuine manufacture and for that, I wish him good luck *but I won't be buying one his watches.*


@Orange_GT3 - That's a very smart decision. Avoid Hacko. Certifiably nuts which I don't say lightly.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

RynoRex82 said:


> I just heard. So good! I'll be heading up for sure.


Welcome mate,

I'm already here


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

InitialAndPitch said:


> (He can't get parts).


As a result of this, he now no longer deals in Rolex. He was having a "fire sale" (ahem) earlier this year to shift his stock.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

InitialAndPitch said:


> @Orange_GT3 - That's a very smart decision. Avoid Hacko. Certifiably nuts which I don't say lightly.


So it's Hacko the Wacko.


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

Earthjade said:


> So it's Hacko the Wacko.


Absolutely. Whacko Hacko.


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

InitialAndPitch said:


> Absolutely. Whacko Hacko.


I used to get the weird Hacko newsletter. His office is right near the Lindt Cafe in Sydney where hostages were taken and shot and killed. In one of his emails he talked about a customer bothering him and he pointed out he did Serbian army training and that he was "trained to shoot to kill".

Seriously?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

InitialAndPitch said:


> I used to get the weird Hacko newsletter. His office is right near the Lindt Cafe in Sydney where hostages were taken and shot and killed. In one of his emails he talked about a customer bothering him and he pointed out he did Serbian army training and that he was "trained to shoot to kill".
> 
> Seriously?


And I am Casey Ryback.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Orange_GT3 said:


> As a result of this, he now no longer deals in Rolex. He was having a "fire sale" (ahem) earlier this year to shift his stock.





Earthjade said:


> So it's Hacko the Wacko.





InitialAndPitch said:


> Absolutely. Whacko Hacko.


You guys do know that he is a member here on WUS, right? LOL.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> You guys do know that he is a member here on WUS, right? LOL.


Whether he is or not, I'm not saying anything that he didn't communicate via his newsletter. I'm not the one throwing insults around.


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

BundyBear said:


> And I am Casey Ryback.


I think Casey Ryback ate Hacko.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> You guys do know that he is a member here on WUS, right? LOL.


Hahahahaha nice.

speaking of Hacko, has anyone had a Rolex bracelet repaired by him or know of any?


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Hahahahaha nice.
> 
> speaking of Hacko, has anyone had a Rolex bracelet repaired by him or know of any?


See Max at Max Schweizer Swiss Watch Service


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Whether he is or not, I'm not saying anything that he didn't communicate via his newsletter. I'm not the one throwing insults around.


No, not saying that you did. Just a friendly reminder since @InitialAndPitch and @Earthjade was just getting warmed up with the name calling.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Hahahahaha nice.
> 
> speaking of Hacko, has anyone had a Rolex bracelet repaired by him or know of any?


Nope. You must be a sucker for pain. 😬


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

InitialAndPitch said:


> I think Casey Ryback ate Hacko.
> 
> View attachment 16013497


Burp.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> No, not saying that you did. Just a friendly reminder since @InitialAndPitch and @Earthjade was just getting warmed up with the name calling.


Maybe Hacko even eats chips without chicken salt!


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> Nope. You must be a sucker for pain. ?


I haven't a clue about hacko. I haven't looked into him or his work. But sometime this year I need to take my bracelet in from my 6426 to someone to repair and it's stretched.
Sydney based.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I haven't a clue about hacko. I haven't looked into him or his work. But sometime this year I need to take my bracelet in from my 6426 to someone to repair and it's stretched.
> Sydney based.


As Initial suggested, Max is the man.


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Speaking of Hacko, has anyone bought his "Swiss made" spring bars?








Swiss made spring bars for an Omega Moonwatch


Nicholas Hacko Watchmaker. Watch dealer, Sydney , Australia. Home page: www.clockmaker.com.au




nickhacko.blogspot.com





I've lost one of my OEM Omega spring bars (shot off into the ether mid bracelet change, woops), and while I've got a stack of el cheapo replacements they're a bit too thin, and cause a bit of wobble on the bracelet endlink. Normally I'd go into the Sydney Omega boutique, but as we're in lockdown...

Alternatively, anyone know where I can get either OEM Omega spring bars, or at least ones thick enough for a Seamaster bracelet?


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> As Initial suggested, Max is the man.


I have never had to have a bracelet overhauled. Anyone care to wager what it would cost?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I have never had to have a bracelet overhauled. Anyone care to wager what it would cost?


You will have to sell your kidneys if you're doing it in Australia. I think they (RSC) will sell you a new bracelet but if you're looking for restoration, then, as everyone here tells me that Michael Young from Classic Watch Repair in Hong Kong is the go to guy for bracelet repairs. He publishes his prices on the website here. PRICE LIST - Classic Watch Repair


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Covenant said:


> Speaking of Hacko, has anyone bought his "Swiss made" spring bars?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't the _Speedmaster_ come with spare spring bars? I have three sets in my box. If you're desperate, I guess the cheap ones will do for the time being until lock down is lifted.


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> Doesn't the _Speedmaster_ come with spare spring bars? I have three sets in my box. If you're desperate, I guess the cheap ones will do for the time being until lock down is lifted.


Mine's a Seamaster, but good call! I'll check the box.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Covenant said:


> Mine's a Seamaster, but good call! I'll check the box.


No spares with a new Seamaster300M

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> You will have to sell your kidneys if you're doing it in Australia. I think they (RSC) will sell you a new bracelet but if you're looking for restoration, then, as everyone here tells me that Michael Young from Classic Watch Repair in Hong Kong is the go to guy for bracelet repairs. He publishes his prices on the website here. PRICE LIST - Classic Watch Repair


Thanks brother bundy, his prices are really reasonable.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

So what's on your wrist today lads?


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Just posted this in Vintage - but seeing that you ask.










Regards,


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Lockdown Melbourne... May as well be in a cave.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

This one for me lads&#8230;.and greetings btw, don't know what took me so long to pop in.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

2000th post special:
In the recovery room ATM after my second Pfizer shot:


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

Earthjade said:


> 2000th post special:
> In the recovery room ATM after my second Pfizer shot:
> View attachment 16015293


Good for you. I had my second Pfizer shot four weeks ago and fell asleep on the couch. The vaccination hub was so efficient and the people so friendly. It was a cross between Hillsong Church and a factory with sharp things.

Nice watch.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Merv said:


> This one for me lads&#8230;.and greetings btw, don't know what took me so long to pop in.
> 
> View attachment 16015289


This watch to me is nicer and better than a Daytona.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Doesn't the _Speedmaster_ come with spare spring bars? I have three sets in my box. If you're desperate, I guess the cheap ones will do for the time being until lock down is lifted.


Yes and they are slightly different sizes. The larger ones are for straps and the smaller ones for the bracelet.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Galaga said:


> Yes and they are slightly different sizes. The larger ones are for straps and the smaller ones for the bracelet.


There's a 1mm difference

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Michael Day said:


> There's a 1mm difference
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


And in the watch world that's plenty. Look what happened when the Submariner went from 40 to 41mm.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Yes and they are slightly different sizes. The larger ones are for straps and the smaller ones for the bracelet.


Tell you what, I have gotten them all mixed up. 😬


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merv said:


> This one for me lads&#8230;.and greetings btw, don't know what took me so long to pop in.
> 
> View attachment 16015289


Better late than never bro. Beautiful watch mate!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> And in the watch world that's plenty. Look what happened when the Submariner went from 40 to 41mm.


What's 1mm between friends eh? I am still keeping my old Fat Boy Sub. I saw the new one and wasn't convinced I needed to "upgrade". LOL.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> What's 1mm between friends eh? I am still keeping my old Fat Boy Sub. I saw the new one and wasn't convinced I needed to "upgrade". LOL.


I saw the new one too and the part that I didn't like was the 21mm bracelet.
Yeah they may have made the lugs slimmer but the bracelet seems even wider than on my Tudor Black Bay relative to the watch. It could be that the clasp is now even wider. I don't know but it look out of whack.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Some heavy hitting watches on the wrist today fellas.
Nice choices.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I saw the new one too and the part that I didn't like was the 21mm bracelet.
> Yeah they may have made the lugs slimmer but the bracelet seems even wider than on my Tudor Black Bay relative to the watch. It could be that the clasp is now even wider. I don't know but it look out of whack.


Maaate! I think you just put into words what that "weird feeling" I had / felt when looking at the new Sub. Never mind if the followers of the Cult of Rolex say that I am wrong. I think you're right! That 21mm bracelet/end link interface to the case looks weird (to me, of course).


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

Wife and I are 2nd Pizering it tomorrow


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> And I am Casey Ryback.


Lol.
Exit Wounds on TV right now&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Earthjade said:


> Maybe Hacko even eats chips without chicken salt!












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Earthjade said:


> 2000th post special:
> In the recovery room ATM after my second Pfizer shot:
> View attachment 16015293


Recovery Room? Over here they just stick the needle in and kick you out with a bottle of water and an energy bar! (Oh, and they allow someone to photograph/video the whole needle in the arm stuff - guess it's an extra proof of vaccination!) Should get my second jab of AstraZeneca next Thursday morning.

Oh and a watch; not quite in the same bracket as some of the others posted today but a San Martin 'BSH Phoenix Snowflake"


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Recovery Room? Over here they just stick the needle in and kick you out with a bottle of water and an energy bar!


Ah&#8230; that's the difference between US and AUS. That's the "care" in healthcare.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm booked in for my first Pfizer on Aug 10th. Only 38, but snuck in due to blood pressure medication I take. Hopefully lockdown will ease here next week in Vic with only 12 new cases today. Considering it's wet and cold all weekend, I guess there's worse places to be than stuck in my toasty home.

Oh, and the watch shot. Of course.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

I have had bit shots of Pfizer and over here in Sydney you wait, get jabbed, sat for 15mins and then thrown out on your arse.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Wearing my little tribute to Oz today...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Wearing my little tribute to Oz today...


Royal Flying Doctor Service watch! How did you get that mate?


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

I have seen a couple going on Facebook over this year. They aren’t common but if you are prepared to wait they can be had.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> Ah&#8230; that's the difference between US and AUS. That's the "care" in healthcare.


Except I'm in Brazil and not the US... ...and believe it not we have a public health system modelled on the UK's NHS!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Except I'm in Brazil and not the US... ...and believe it not we have a public health system modelled on the UK's NHS!


Sorry @AardnoldArrdvark. I thought you are in the US. We won't talk about the UK's NHS&#8230;


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

*Software Search*
Hi All,
Looking for some assistance from the brothers with regards to sourcing certain software discs. I am computer challenged, and in the past was always able to rely on a corporate IT department to resolve any computer related problems. However now retired, this luxury is lost.
I recently experienced a major computer failure by spilling a full mug of coffee on the keyboard and destroyed my laptop. Fortunately, the data files were recovered by a specialised computer repair centre. I had to buy a new laptop and then arrange for my regular software to be reloaded which all went well until I realised that I could not find the original discs for Adobe Acrobat and Mindjet.
I relied on these two programmes to frequently access and develop a vast amount of PDF and MindManager files associated with my past MBA and PhD studies and other career focused subjects.
I got a shock when I looked at the costs associated with buying new replacement software and find it difficult to justify the expense to acquire the latest versions with all the bells and whistle options when I only need some of the basic functions. The two programmes are:
1&#8230;Adobe Acrobat 9 Professional (or above)
2&#8230;Mindjet MindManager 2012 (or above)
My request is, is there anyone who has an old set of these discs they no longer require and would like to let me have them. Shipping costs to Perth, Australia would obviously be reimbursed
Any assistance solving this dilemma would be gratefully appreciated.
BigEd


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigEd said:


> *Software Search*
> Hi All,
> Looking for some assistance from the brothers with regards to sourcing certain software discs. I am computer challenged, and in the past was always able to rely on a corporate IT department to resolve any computer related problems. However now retired, this luxury is lost.
> I recently experienced a major computer failure by spilling a full mug of coffee on the keyboard and destroyed my laptop. Fortunately, the data files were recovered by a specialised computer repair centre. I had to buy a new laptop and then arrange for my regular software to be reloaded which all went well until I realised that I could not find the original discs for Adobe Acrobat and Mindjet.
> ...


PM sent...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> PM sent...


You. Da. Man!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigEd said:


> Fortunately, the data files were recovered by a specialised computer repair centre. I had to buy a new laptop and then arrange for my regular software to be reloaded which all went well until I realised that I could not find the original discs for Adobe Acrobat and Mindjet.


Sorry about your laptop Ed. I can't help you with those software as I don't use them but one suggestion is to back up all your data onto an external hard drive. That will save you going to the computer shop and spending some coin on the recovery service.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> You. Da. Man!


Not quite.
May not be enough...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

I have now backed up everything on an external hard drive, but still need the programmes to allow me to access the files.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Not quite.
> May not be enough...


Huh? Come up short???


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi B5,
Thanks for the prompt response, Acrobat 6 or 7 will most likely give the the basic functions I need. I just have to access existing files and sometimes revise them or update them.

If you do find the disks and key, let me know and I will supply my postal address.

Regards


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Watching “The Voice” with the kids last night. Tried to work out the watch Guy Sebastian was wearing, looking like a perpetual calendar of sorts, but def not anything 40mm or less. Looked big. I know he’s into watches, often wearing Raymond Weil and IWC.

EDIT: This is just stuff I notice now since joining WUS.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Huh? Come up short???


Hey!

No need for any comments on my height...

I'm tall on the inside. 

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Hey!
> 
> No need for any comments on my height...
> 
> ...


Hahaha 

We're probably the same height.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Royal Flying Doctor Service watch! How did you get that mate?


I got it from a jewellers but probably selling it when I feel better, it's too big for me at 45MM.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Just a heads up that Marathon is available in Australia from a couple of places, one in Mission beach and one in Redcliffe. I picked this up from David at Forge Watches, it's a new business but he stocks Marathon and Seiko 5.

I missed having a GSAR and love the ruggedness, history and most importantly the tritium lume. Great watches IMHO.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Just a heads up that Marathon is available in Australia from a couple of places, one in Mission beach and one in Redcliffe. I picked this up from David at Forge Watches, it's a new business but he stocks Marathon and Seiko 5.
> 
> I missed having a GSAR and love the ruggedness, history and most importantly the tritium lume. Great watches IMHO.


Nice watch. Most of us buy from Gnomon Watches out of Singapore. From where I'm based, that's closer to me than any major city in Australia. LOL.

However, good to know now that we have local representation and we can support local businesses.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Hahaha
> 
> We're probably the same height.


173.5cm.
I used to be 175. Back surgery took a bit away...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Nice watch. Most of us buy from Gnomon Watches out of Singapore. From where I'm based, that's closer to me than any major city in Australia. LOL.
> 
> However, good to know now that we have local representation and we can support local businesses.


With Father's Day pricing it worked out the same as Gnomon. maybe a couple of bucks difference. I remember when you could only get these from a select few dealers in the States. MWR, County com and Windy City watches.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

A short holiday in Cable Beach WA, the Barbos is my go to watch for the sea and sand.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Broome Western Australia - Mangrove Swamp with L&H Commander 300


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigEd said:


> A short holiday in Cable Beach WA, the Barbos is my go to watch for the sea and sand.
> 
> View attachment 16094133
> 
> ...


Yay!










Drop by Matso's.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just left there, quick shower and then off to see another sunset at the Surf Club


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigEd said:


> Just left there, quick shower and then off to see another sunset at the Surf Club


That's the life.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

The benefits of being retired is that we can take off whenever it suits us, and some friends were coming to Broome and invited us to go along with them, couldn't resist the opportunity to go up north and enjoy some sunshine whilst Perth was having more rain.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigEd said:


> The benefits of being retired is that we can take off whenever it suits us, and some friends were coming to Broome and invited us to go along with them, couldn't resist the opportunity to go up north and enjoy some sunshine whilst Perth was having more rain.


You made a good choice. Cold front coming through the south west. Rain and hail. Terribly miserable weather here. Wish I could be in Broome enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## bloody watches (Nov 25, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> Just a heads up that Marathon is available in Australia from a couple of places, one in Mission beach and one in Redcliffe. I picked this up from David at Forge Watches, it's a new business but he stocks Marathon and Seiko 5.
> 
> I missed having a GSAR and love the ruggedness, history and most importantly the tritium lume. Great watches IMHO.


Redcliffe Queensland?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

bloody watches said:


> Redcliffe Queensland?


Yep, still took 2 days to get here, he's an on-line business like most marathon dealers. I can get a watch from Sydney faster...


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Cable Beach - Western Australia with Barbos


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Father's Day to my fellow Aussie dads&#8230;










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Today is R U OK? Day in Australia.

I hope that our fellow Aussies on the east coast are hanging in there. Hope you all are A- okay. 

Remember, check in with friends.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes hope you guys are all OK. I received this gem yesterday from the Seiko Boutique, the last Seiko SBBN033. Very happy with this and very handy as I can't wear autos atm due to my back injury and lack of mobility.

Shipping was delayed from the warehouse but Jason from on-line shopping rang me and gave me a heads up that my watch would be shipped out but due to COVID and lockdown in NSW they were down from 12 staff in the warehouse to just 2. We talked for a good while about what is happening in our country at the moment and the difference between QLD, NSW and the other states.

With this watch I got a bonus pen, polishing cloth and notebook, as well as full 5 year boutique warranty. Jason also said that because it's coming from the warehouse and not the Boutiques (which are all closed) that no-one else has handled this piece, so new and untouched.

My Millionaire friend came down from Bribie Island yesterday to go out for a nice local pub meal and a couple of cold ones and he was here for the unboxing. I helped him source a Pepsi turtle last year and he said he preferred solar or quartz because the auto stops when he doesn't wear it. He was wearing a G-Shock.

Anyhoo here are a couple of pics including a blurry lume shot because I didn't have my glasses on.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Just out of surgery... 
While in recovery, my surgeon comes to see how I am...
I now see why my operation cost a fortune


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Just out of surgery...
> While in recovery, my surgeon comes to see how I am...
> I now see why my operation cost a fortune


Nice of the surgeon to give you the watch


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Just out of surgery...
> While in recovery, my surgeon comes to see how I am...
> I now see why my operation cost a fortune


My wife had a major fall a few years ago and the surgeon went from wearing no watch to wearing a Batman. I suspect that Workers comp paid for it.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyone in the market for a Bulova Lunar Starbuy have a great Weeknd special. I just pulled the trigger on one with a Nato strap.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Just out of surgery...
> While in recovery, my surgeon comes to see how I am...
> I now see why my operation cost a fortune


I didn't know that surgeons now package gifts with surgery? Times must be hard....

P.S. Wish you quick recovery mate.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Just out of surgery...
> While in recovery, my surgeon comes to see how I am...
> I now see why my operation cost a fortune


If the doctor was a WIS, he couldn't operate AND wear such a watch simultaneously. He'd be too obsessed at staring at that ALS's face (or back).

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> My wife had a major fall a few years ago and the surgeon went from wearing no watch to wearing a Batman. I suspect that Workers comp paid for it.


True. The medical professionals from doctors to physio-therapist get really excited whenever it's "worker's compo" or "car insurance claim".


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

2nd Farer arrived in the post today. DHL. And once again, it’s slipped through with no extra GST to pay on import. Weird… 🤔


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

RynoRex82 said:


> 2nd Farer arrived in the post today. DHL. And once again, it's slipped through with no extra GST to pay on import. Weird&#8230; ?


Very weird because DHL are normally anal about collecting the GST and duty since they get to slap their own extra charges on top.

Was the customs declaration filled out correctly or did it state 'gift'?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Got this today from Starbuy, overnight delivery very fast. Love the watch.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Very weird because DHL are normally anal about collecting the GST and duty since they get to slap their own extra charges on top.
> 
> Was the customs declaration filled out correctly or did it state 'gift'?


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

RynoRex82 said:


> View attachment 16133097


I'm no expert on customs declarations but that appears to be suitably vague so maybe that is why it got through the net.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Orange_GT3 said:


> I'm no expert on customs declarations but that appears to be suitably vague so maybe that is why it got through the net.


Excellent. 😀


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

For any hardcore G-Shock fans who don't mind paying full RRP for their watches but really, really want the wall clock:

G-Shock Australia: Free DW-5600 Wall Clock with Qualifying Purchase - G-Central G-Shock Watch Fan Blog


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Orange_GT3 said:


> For any hardcore G-Shock fans who don't mind paying full RRP for their watches but really, really want the wall clock:
> 
> G-Shock Australia: Free DW-5600 Wall Clock with Qualifying Purchase - G-Central G-Shock Watch Fan Blog


The closest one can get to is the G squad at $599


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Henley Beach...

Someone's got to do it...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> The closest one can get to is the G squad at $599


Yes I have one of those and trying to flip it. I would have liked the clock though. I got a couple of freebies when I bought it, including a cap, lanyard and pouch. I have just pulled the trigger on the new Omega Speedy Pro so no room in the budget for this.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Henley Beach...
> 
> Someone's got to do it...


Nice 

Been to Henley Beach a few times. Love the food at Estia and Bottega is one of the best, if not the best place for a Gelato in Oz.

Maybe we've even walked past each other before.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Yep lunch at Estia, Dinner at Stella... Gorgeous weather...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Spring has finally bought some warm weather. Classic day for hitting the water before enjoying the NRL grand final. My money is on the Panthers.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

My biggest and smallest Auto watches...
There's a AUD $15K difference in price...

What are they?
Which one is the most accurate?
Which one is the most comfortable?
Which one would I trust my life with?

I hope everyone is safe and healthy


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> My biggest and smallest Auto watches...
> There's a AUD $15K difference in price...
> 
> What are they?
> ...


Hope you’ve recovered well. Think I know the answer to most of those quiz questions…but would be interested to hear which is more comfortable?


----------



## TheoTheQ (Aug 14, 2017)

I just jumped to the end of this thread so I apologize if this has already been covered, but: do your watches run counter-clockwise down there?


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

TheoTheQ said:


> I just jumped to the end of this thread so I apologize if this has already been covered, but: do your watches run counter-clockwise down there?


Of course, and we walk upside down too.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Diver Dan said:


> Hope you’ve recovered well. Think I know the answer to most of those quiz questions…but would be interested to hear which is more comfortable?


Thank you Dan, I am recovering well  

1. What are they?
2. Which one is the most accurate?
3. Which one is the most comfortable?
4. Which one would I trust my life with? 

1. Left is Marathon Jumbo Day Date, and right is Rolex Submariner Date. 

2. Accuracy: Marathon. I've had it for approximately 8 months and have adjusted the time only once, for daylight savings time  

3. Comfort: Marathon. The lugs are curved and fit my 7.75in wrist like a glove. The case back is smooth, and the security deployment clasp bracelet has 6 micro adjustments, and divers extension. The whole watch with bracelet weighs in at 230g which is more than average, however it is very well balanced, and has no sharp edges, so you become used to the weight quite quickly and easily. (Also, It's not the heaviest watch I own). 

4. Reliability: Marathon. Their QC, certifications, numerous testing requirements and purpose built quality/construction lead to excellent reliability (even after a few VERY VERY hard knocks).

And the tritium lume is very useful for my frontline shift work!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I don’t miss any of the watches I have flipped. Other than my JDD. Enjoy yours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Thank you Dan, I am recovering well
> 
> 1. What are they?
> 2. Which one is the most accurate?
> ...


Got number one correct & glad to hear your JDD is batting way above its weight. The comfort vote is surprising, but then Marathons keep on doing that I guess 👍


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

First attempt with an exotic skin, fish skin from a Baramundi, well known in Western Australia.


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

Looks great. ABP have a lot of exotic leathers, including Salmon skin, but haven't seen Barra used before


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

BigEd said:


> First attempt with an exotic skin, fish skin from a Baramundi, well known in Western Australia.
> View attachment 16196342
> 
> View attachment 16196343


I dig it. Do you have to do any maintenance to the leather?


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Techme said:


> I dig it. Do you have to do any maintenance to the leather?


I was given a sample offcut that I assume had been treated.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

GMH Watches said:


> Looks great. ABP have a lot of exotic leathers, including Salmon skin, but haven't seen Barra used before


It was an offcut I received, it was then glued to a backing piece and the cut to size. Based on the final product I will try to source some more full skins, not sure what the actual size will be.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Blessing of the Fleet in Fremantle, Western Australia. Fremantle has a very large Italian community, so I thought it appropriate to wear something Italian for the occasion.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

BigEd said:


> Blessing of the Fleet in Fremantle, Western Australia. Fremantle has a very large Italian community, so I thought it appropriate to wear something Italian for the occasion.
> View attachment 16196830
> 
> View attachment 16196831


Nice, but il Tricolore appears to be out numbered by Ikurriña; presumably a large Basque population in Freemantle too?


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

BigEd said:


> Blessing of the Fleet in Fremantle, Western Australia. Fremantle has a very large Italian community, so I thought it appropriate to wear something Italian for the occasion.
> View attachment 16196830
> 
> View attachment 16196831


How! I've lived in Perth for decades and didn't know this happened. Very cool


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Nice, but il Tricolore appears to be out numbered by Ikurriña; presumably a large Basque population in Freemantle too?


Hi Andy,
Not sure what the Basque association with the Fleet is, but the ceremony and the committee which organises the annual event are all Italian orientated. Possible the vessel was a Spanish / Basque manned / owned vessel.
I will ask one of the organisers when I next catch up with him.
My son was one of the Maddona carriers, (center bottom image).


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

anonymousmoose said:


> How! I've lived in Perth for decades and didn't know this happened. Very cool


It is an annual event at this time of the year.
Where in Perth are you?


----------



## Jeff_T (Jan 24, 2014)

Anyone have a recommendation for a watchmaker in Melbourne that they could share please?

I've got a few things I want to look at, one of which I'm not even sure a watchmaker is the right person but they seem like a good start.

E.g. pressure testing some of my older watches that I still want to wear in the water, servicing and possible restoration of a vintage watch that hasn't been touched in decades, and getting the sharp edges of a watch bracelet smoothed off so it's more comfortable to wear.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Jeff_T said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a watchmaker in Melbourne that they could share please?
> 
> I've got a few things I want to look at, one of which I'm not even sure a watchmaker is the right person but they seem like a good start.
> 
> E.g. pressure testing some of my older watches that I still want to wear in the water, servicing and possible restoration of a vintage watch that hasn't been touched in decades, and getting the sharp edges of a watch bracelet smoothed off so it's more comfortable to wear.


Try Colmans...









Colman's Watch & Clockmakers







colmans.com.au





Not the fastest but the work is good.

Regards,


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

James A said:


> Try Colmans...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've used Coleman's to put a mod together. Very happy. Currently they have my vintage Grand Seiko whixh I had to return a few months after they serviced it. Now that lockdown is over I'm about to pick up. Will save my final comments till later in week. 

The other place I'm intending to try is A Watch in Time. I've heard good things about them but can't get speak from experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

I’m looking at getting one of the new TAG Heuer 3 handers for my 40th next year. Can’t decide between the 39 and 41mm so want to go into store/boutique and try both. Any recommendations for Melb TAG Heuer shopping now that restrictions have eased?


----------



## Jeff_T (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you guys I'll check out Colman's and A Watch In Time.

@Michael Day I'll be keen to hear your comments when you pick your watch up, sounds promising.


----------



## Jeff_T (Jan 24, 2014)

RynoRex82 said:


> I’m looking at getting one of the new TAG Heuer 3 handers for my 40th next year. Can’t decide between the 39 and 41mm so want to go into store/boutique and try both. Any recommendations for Melb TAG Heuer shopping now that restrictions have eased?


The boutique on Collins St is where I'd go. Well stocked and lots of other watch shops nearby, can't remember which ones stock Tag off the top of my head though.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Jeff_T said:


> Thank you guys I'll check out Colman's and A Watch In Time.
> 
> @Michael Day I'll be keen to hear your comments when you pick your watch up, sounds promising.


Hoping to pick up tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

RynoRex82 said:


> I’m looking at getting one of the new TAG Heuer 3 handers for my 40th next year. Can’t decide between the 39 and 41mm so want to go into store/boutique and try both. Any recommendations for Melb TAG Heuer shopping now that restrictions have eased?


Not a Melbournian but I recall visiting Highpoint and they got a few shops there that carry TAG. Gregory and Mazuchelli's come to mind.... I recalled being in Gregory and the sales assistant there was very helpful. She was flexible on price too.....


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

BundyBear said:


> Not a Melbournian but I recall visiting Highpoint and they got a few shops there that carry TAG. Gregory and Mazuchelli's come to mind.... I recalled being in Gregory and the sales assistant there was very helpful. She was flexible on price too.....


Yeah I’m hoping for a little bump off. Is 15-20% something reasonable to aim to negotiate for?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

RynoRex82 said:


> Yeah I’m hoping for a little bump off. Is 15-20% something reasonable to aim to negotiate for?


Not sure as I was looking at a Longines previously back in 2019 before the world went crazy with lock downs and such. I was happy with the attentiveness of the sales staff and the willingness to negotiate.


----------



## Spirit’dWatcher (Oct 6, 2021)

Pops head in here cautiously & says a hello to you West Islanders ;-)


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

Spirit’dWatcher said:


> Pops head in here cautiously & says a hello to you West Islanders ;-)


You know you only had to spend 2 weeks in quarantine before visiting us, not 29 days?

G'day. 

I see you prefer the Russians, but do you have one of your homelands watches?


----------



## horgo99 (Jun 11, 2018)

Howdy all,

Been around the forums for a little while, lurking, reading and enjoying learning about some of the lesser known watches out there (and obviously enjoying the photos of the ones we just don't get to see here down under/ones that are way out of my payscale!) so thought I'd follow here and introduce myself. Live in Brissy, 30s, outside of watches, love all sports (golf is the main squeeze, but love them all and have played most!), love travelling (have been fortunate to go quite a long way off the beaten path in years gone by) and have studied karate for 15 years now... but now for the good stuff!

Only have a small collection atm, but not ever looking for a large one, think the most I'd realistically like is around 6. Would rather wear the watches and enjoy them! 

Current SOTC:







- ECA Arctic Calypso Sport (Swedish micro, 3 hander w/date and integrated bracelet, current daily)







- Longines Heritage Flagship in Black (got married this year, this was my wedding watch and present from my wife. My favourite watch, and formal watch)







- Longines Legend Diver in Bronze (aka Bronzgines, wedding gift from my brothers. Also love it, just have never settled on what strap suits it most...next up will be dark green rubber and/or MN strap of some description. My current "adventure" watch)








And am also currently waiting (not so patiently!) for my Kurono Tokyo Toki to arrive, though I have my doubts it will before the end of the year unfortunately!

Find myself constantly drawn to 2 brands - Longines being one (enjoy their design language - particularly waiting to see a Silver Arrow in the metal, and very nearly bought the Tuxedo Chrono too) and Grand Seiko (enjoy the artistry that goes into them, but the ones I like enough to purchase are all relatively "lower end" - SBGN003 Black Quartz GMT, SBGA375 Midnight Blue SD, SBGW235 Cream Manual wind - only sticking point thus far is the bracelets have no micro adjust!!). Am contemplating a diver for my next watch, current leader is Tudor BB58 Navy (the _perfect_ dimensions for my wrist), GS SBGX335 (quartz GS diver - big boy but their quartz tech sings to me), DOXA 300/300t (would it be criminal to NOT go orange?) And Rado Captain Cook in Emerald green.

I think that'll do for an intro! Sorry for the long post!


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

horgo99 said:


> Howdy all,


Thanks for your introduction and welcome to our little thread!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

horgo99 said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> Been around the forums for a little while, lurking, reading and enjoying learning about some of the lesser known watches out there (and obviously enjoying the photos of the ones we just don't get to see here down under/ones that are way out of my payscale!) so thought I'd follow here and introduce myself. Live in Brissy, 30s, outside of watches, love all sports (golf is the main squeeze, but love them all and have played most!), love travelling (have been fortunate to go quite a long way off the beaten path in years gone by) and have studied karate for 15 years now... but now for the good stuff!
> 
> ...


Great collection you got there mate. A few of the regulars are in Brisbane too.


----------



## Spirit’dWatcher (Oct 6, 2021)

GMH Watches said:


> You know you only had to spend 2 weeks in quarantine before visiting us, not 29 days?
> 
> G'day.
> 
> I see you prefer the Russians, but do you have one of your homelands watches?


Cheers for the welcome & ouch! ;-) 
I soooo wish I had an engraved Magritte - only discovered them on WUS yesterday :-( - but did chat on the phone to their engraver as a result ;-) - I spent years as a humble rotary engraver so seeing such stunning chisel engraving was an absolute delight! Andrew’s personal website - Engraving Arts by Andrew Biggs. Watches, knives, jewellery and more - is spectacular!
Suppose I should irritate you lot with a watch pic ;-)


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Great collection you got there mate. A few of the regulars are in Brisbane too.


Yep me included, got this one from Linda's Jewlellers a few months ago for just over 50% Off.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Yep me included, got this one from Linda's Jewlellers a few months ago for just over 50% Off.


How you doin' mate. Hope all is well on your end.

Is that a Royal Flying Doctor Service logo on the watch? Very nice.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> How you doin' mate. Hope all is well on your end.
> 
> Is that a Royal Flying Doctor Service logo on the watch? Very nice.


It certainly is mate, I got it from a Sydney Jeweller, Linda's Jewellers. They still have a couple in stock but the price has gone up from when I got mine. 

I think these may be more popular in Oz than anywhere else.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I appreciate Oris more than ever for the value for money you get in a Swiss watch.


----------



## StockyCabbage (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi all.new to this forum. Been getting into watches for past 2 years and have bought and sold about 25. hehe
Anyway I am super keen to GTG somewhere here in Adelaide since that is where I live. I'm case anyone reads this feel free to message me here. Looking forward to hearing something lol. I tried reddit but not much response.


----------



## horgo99 (Jun 11, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Yep me included, got this one from Linda's Jewlellers a few months ago for just over 50% Off.


Another brisbanite, fantastic!

Though I confess to not know Lindas Jewellers? Whereabouts are they? If they do run out Oris like that I think I will need to know them at some point. That RFDS edition looks great on you mate, here's hoping you never need their services while wearing it!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

horgo99 said:


> Another brisbanite, fantastic!
> 
> Though I confess to not know Lindas Jewellers? Whereabouts are they? If they do run out Oris like that I think I will need to know them at some point. That RFDS edition looks great on you mate, here's hoping you never need their services while wearing it!


There's a few of us here in Brisbane, Linda's is a Sydney based Jewellers I believe.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

StockyCabbage said:


> Hi all.new to this forum. Been getting into watches for past 2 years and have bought and sold about 25. hehe
> Anyway I am super keen to GTG somewhere here in Adelaide since that is where I live. I'm case anyone reads this feel free to message me here. Looking forward to hearing something lol. I tried reddit but not much response.


Welcome to WIS'ers down under. I am formerly from Brisbane but live out west these days. Don't think there's anyone in Adelaide other than yourself. Might drop you a PM if I am dropping by Adelaide as I used to go there often until the pandemic hit and border closures. LOL.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I appreciate Oris more than ever for the value for money you get in a Swiss watch.











Their best release in a long time.


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

Spirit’dWatcher said:


> Cheers for the welcome & ouch! ;-)
> I soooo wish I had an engraved Magritte - only discovered them on WUS yesterday :-( - but did chat on the phone to their engraver as a result ;-) - I spent years as a humble rotary engraver so seeing such stunning chisel engraving was an absolute delight! Andrew’s personal website - Engraving Arts by Andrew Biggs. Watches, knives, jewellery and more - is spectacular!
> Suppose I should irritate you lot with a watch pic ;-)


I've looked at Magrette a few times in the past - liked the watches but 44 square was too big for me. Just saw now they have a new 42 square case, that's still a bit borderline. The Kupe looks good.

Cool watch.  

I actually started my honeymoon a couple of years ago in Russia and planned to go to the Raketa factory in St Petersburg, but it didn't end up happening. We just had too much on the go.


----------



## StockyCabbage (Jun 25, 2021)

BundyBear said:


> Welcome to WIS'ers down under. I am formerly from Brisbane but live out west these days. Don't think there's anyone in Adelaide other than yourself. Might drop you a PM if I am dropping by Adelaide as I used to go there often until the pandemic hit and border closures. LOL.


Sounds good!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I think I got one of the last of these around. My favourite watch.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

horgo99 said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> Been around the forums for a little while, lurking, reading and enjoying learning about some of the lesser known watches out there (and obviously enjoying the photos of the ones we just don't get to see here down under/ones that are way out of my payscale!) so thought I'd follow here and introduce myself. Live in Brissy, 30s, outside of watches, love all sports (golf is the main squeeze, but love them all and have played most!), love travelling (have been fortunate to go quite a long way off the beaten path in years gone by) and have studied karate for 15 years now... but now for the good stuff!
> 
> ...


welcome to the forum and Its a nice collection mate


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

My wife is gifting me a matchbox for my birthday next week, a Bloodyrippa from Amazon. Anyone know of them?


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Pete26 said:


> My wife is gifting me a matchbox for my birthday next week, a Bloodyrippa from Amazon. Anyone know of them?


I looked at these, but ended up going with this.





__





Urburn Birdseye Woodgrain Watch Box | Temple & Webster


Birdseye Woodgrain Watch Box by Urburn. Get it now or find more Jewellery Boxes at Temple & Webster.




www.templeandwebster.com.au


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> My wife is gifting me a *matchbox* for my birthday next week, a Bloodyrippa from Amazon. Anyone know of them?


Matchbox? Which one?









Matchbox


Mattel Shop




shop.mattel.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

RynoRex82 said:


> I looked at these, but ended up going with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a watch box. Pete was getting a Matchbox.

Nice watch box by the way.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

BundyBear said:


> That's a watch box. Pete was getting a Matchbox.
> 
> Nice watch box by the way.


Oh, was too. My mistake. Sunday brain.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

LOL guys, no I am getting a watchbox, my MacBook keeps changing the spelling. Ended up with one from Amazon.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> LOL guys, no I am getting a watchbox, my MacBook keeps changing the spelling. Ended up with one from Amazon.


Good stuff! Enjoy your watch box. For a moment there, I thought you were trying to channel your inner child and start with matchbox die-cast cars.  

P.S. could I interest you in a Holden?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Good stuff! Enjoy your watch box. For a moment there, I thought you were trying to channel your inner child and start with matchbox die-cast cars.
> 
> P.S. could I interest you in a Holden?


I did have a die cast bat mobile as a child from the tv show. I loved that thing.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

It's said that when a man reaches his mid-thirties he starts recovering all the lost toys from his childhood. I started around then and I'm still at it twenty years later.

Lately I've developed a thing for vehicles from movies, so I acquired these 1/64 die-cast models recently. Extraordinary attention to detail for such small things.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ned-ludd said:


> It's said that when a man reaches his mid-thirties he starts recovering all the lost toys from his childhood. I started around then and I'm still at it twenty years later.
> 
> Lately I've developed a thing for vehicles from movies, so I acquired these 1/64 die-cast models recently. Extraordinary attention to detail for such small things.
> View attachment 16251296


Nice  

I collect Playmobil.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

I use Wolf Windsor watch boxes:










and I have one without the drawer at the bottom:


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Ahhh the dreaded DHL “you owe us money” email on a watch purchase. $251 on a $1250 watch. Ouch. That’s steep.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

RynoRex82 said:


> Ahhh the dreaded DHL “you owe us money” email on a watch purchase. $251 on a $1250 watch. Ouch. That’s steep.


Just watch DHL - they include their own charges on top of the government charges because they prepay for you. You didn't contract with them to offer that service so you don't have to pay them. It can be a fight to get them remove the additional charges but it is worth it. Also, check they haven't levied government charges that don't apply. That has happened to me too.

Good luck!


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Just watch DHL - they include their own charges on top of the government charges because they prepay for you. You didn't contract with them to offer that service so you don't have to pay them. It can be a fight to get them remove the additional charges but it is worth it. Also, check they haven't levied government charges that don't apply. That has happened to me too.
> 
> Good luck!


Any tips on how to approach this?
What do they call these charges? 
Here’s what I got charged.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

RynoRex82 said:


> Any tips on how to approach this?
> What do they call these charges?


Have a look at the invoice. It should all be itemised. I just called them up and explained that I didn't ask them to pay the government charges upfront and that I would have been happy to pay them myself. DHL's contract is with the sender not the receiver (you) so they have no enforceable contract with you.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Have a look at the invoice. It should all be itemised. I just called them up and explained that I didn't ask them to pay the government charges upfront and that I would have been happy to pay them myself. DHL's contract is with the sender not the receiver (you) so they have no enforceable contract with you.


Its probably not far off TBH. GST looks close maybe $10-20 bucks above. import fee is maybe $20 more than it should be. Not sure if it’s worth fighting over $20-30 more than it should be.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

RynoRex82 said:


> Its probably not far off TBH. GST looks close maybe $10-20 bucks above. import fee is maybe $20 more than it should be. Not sure if it’s worth fighting over $20-30 more than it should be.


Fair enough. Maybe they have cleaned their act up a bit. The difference for me was $70-80 but this was a few years ago.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

From memory the $88 is a flat fee for the honour and privilege of dealing with Oz's ABF, regardless of duties paid.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyone tried Sydney Watch Co NATO's? I just got one for my Tuna and GSAR. This one is the 007.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

ned-ludd said:


> From memory the $88 is a flat fee for the honour and privilege of dealing with Oz's ABF, regardless of duties paid.


The fees that I had removed were definitely DHL's fees for processing the government levies on my behalf.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

ned-ludd said:


> From memory the $88 is a flat fee for the honour and privilege of dealing with Oz's ABF, regardless of duties paid.


Of course they are!


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

RynoRex82 said:


> Its probably not far off TBH. GST looks close maybe $10-20 bucks above. import fee is maybe $20 more than it should be. Not sure if it’s worth fighting over $20-30 more than it should be.


GST is 10% of value including shipping, so question is whether $1,250 quoted was watch only or total. It also depends on what FX rate is used to convert the shipper's invoice and movement in rate between purchase and clearance.

$88 is a flat government fee, though I think there is a scale and this is for up to $10k.

The only DHL charge is $22. That's their fee for processing customs clearance and the cost of not having to wait 4 or 5 weeks which is what would happen if they simply sent the package off to Customs for them to deal with.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

GMH Watches said:


> GST is 10% of value including shipping, so question is whether $1,250 quoted was watch only or total. It also depends on what FX rate is used to convert the shipper's invoice and movement in rate between purchase and clearance.
> 
> $88 is a flat government fee, though I think there is a scale and this is for up to $10k.
> 
> The only DHL charge is $22. That's their fee for processing customs clearance and the cost of not having to wait 4 or 5 weeks which is what would happen if they simply sent the package off to Customs for them to deal with.


Thanks heaps. I paid it yesterday. That’s my 3rd Farer and the first to not ‘sneak through’. So instead of complaining/contesting fees. I’ll just count myself lucky and pay. I want it for Xmas day!


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

I can confirm those costs, just had exactly the same bill from DHL. 10% of the watch cost plus $88 gvmt fee plus $22 dhl.

Is there any difference which carriers to use in regard to % getting caught? Ive got another watch in flight with Aramex which will be interesting how it's handled. 

With the dhl and gvmt fees added on its almost better to buy from eBay where only the 10% gst is added.


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

magste said:


> Is there any difference which carriers to use in regard to % getting caught?


The only one I've had slip through was thanks to Australia Post. They don't conduct clearance themselves but simply send it to Customs _if _they identify there is a liability to pay. That's where watches (or other goods) can get held up for 4 weeks +

The entire basis of a courier's business is security + speed compared to postal services. The speed aspect is why they operate as customs agents to undertake these clearances. The last thing they want to do is risk that license from the government to operate as it would destroy their business, so they're generally strict on compliance. They can make mistakes though, the primary one would be a failure to convert a foreign currency quoted price and therefore undercharging GST (or not charging if it was less than "1,000"). A few years ago I was charged GST on wine I shipped from France based on the Euro price rather than conversion to AUD, that saved a bit.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

magste said:


> 10% of the watch cost plus $88 gvmt fee plus $22 dhl.


Yep. If I can get it before Xmas, I’m happy to pay the $22 for faster processing through customs.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I try to avoid DHL and don’t mind slower options if I can avoid their taxes. I would cop the $22 this time of year with the postal frenzy going on.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Techme said:


> I try to avoid DHL and don’t mind slower options if I can avoid their taxes.


I feel like the last 2 times, Farer used someone else. Maybe they’ve recently switched to DHL? Or using them at Xmas time?


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Ive got a Longines watch coming in, shipped through Aramex. Will be interesting to see how their customs clearance works. Apart from that I wasn't too impressed when seller said he'd used Aramex as their Australian franchises (former Fastaway) are pretty worthless.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

magste said:


> Ive got a Longines watch coming in, shipped through Aramex. Will be interesting to see how their customs clearance works. Apart from that I wasn't too impressed when seller said he'd used *Aramex *as their Australian franchises (former Fastaway) are pretty worthless.


Good luck.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> Good luck.


Tis the time for miracles.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

I wonder if any one of you lucky Melbournians snagged a Rollie today? Rumours abound that the Rolex HQ was selling watches from their store. Some guy on the AWF said he picked up a "Batgirl" this morning.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> I wonder if any one of you lucky Melbournians snagged a Rollie today? Rumours abound that the Rolex HQ was selling watches from their store. Some guy on the AWF said he picked up a "Batgirl" this morning.
> 
> View attachment 16309315


I have been waiting in Bris Vegas for a sub-date since 2019. I don't see that changing anytime soon.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

BundyBear said:


> I wonder if any one of you lucky Melbournians snagged a Rollie today? Rumours abound that the Rolex HQ was selling watches from their store. Some guy on the AWF said he picked up a "Batgirl" this morning.
> 
> View attachment 16309315


WTF? I never knew this and I'm a Melbourne lad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Michael Day said:


> WTF? I never knew this and I'm a Melbourne lad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Aren’t you on AWF? I thought I saw your name once. Someone posted this a few hours ago because there’s a long queue. One of the fellas from AWF confirmed that people were buying and said he got a BLNR in the morning.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I have been waiting in Bris Vegas for a sub-date since 2019. I don't see that changing anytime soon.


We’re in the wrong state. Right now, WA is cut off from the rest of the country. LOL.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

BundyBear said:


> Aren’t you on AWF? I thought I saw your name once. Someone posted this a few hours ago because there’s a long queue. One of the fellas from AWF confirmed that people were buying and said he got a BLNR in the morning.


Been working in the Vespa all day. Didn't see anything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

12 noon and our work has closed till the new year. Christmas shopping done, last pressie was a massage voucher for the wife - time for a cold one.










Regards,


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

James A said:


> 12 noon and our work has closed till the new year. Christmas shopping done, last pressie was a massage voucher for the wife - time for a cold one.
> 
> View attachment 16315718
> 
> ...


Nothing like a nice cold beer.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

magste said:


> Ive got a Longines watch coming in, shipped through Aramex. Will be interesting to see how their customs clearance works. Apart from that I wasn't too impressed when seller said he'd used Aramex as their Australian franchises (former Fastaway) are pretty worthless.


I got a Gibson Thunderbird from a guy in Brisbane a few years ago and he used Fastway. 
It went perfectly thankfully.

Merry Christmas all


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

James A said:


> 12 noon and our work has closed till the new year. Christmas shopping done, last pressie was a massage voucher for the wife - time for a cold one.
> 
> View attachment 16315718
> 
> ...


That's a really nice beer, and reasonably priced at Dan Murphy's.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> That's a really nice beer, and reasonably priced at Dan Murphy's.


Yes.... Dan Murphy's.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

G'Day from the other side of the Pacific. Just saw this in the paper; brought a smile to my face...








Australian man asked his neighbour to take the bins out – so he did, literally


Carl Stanojevic got a text asking him to take his Queensland neighbour’s bins out. So the 54-year-old Mackay photographer took wheelie bin number 6 for a spin around the town




www.theguardian.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> G'Day from the other side of the Pacific. Just saw this in the paper; brought a smile to my face...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s usual Aussie behaviour 

Trust us to come up with shenanigans


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Just want to wish all my Aussie friends and those from across the Tasman sea (yes, you) a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!

Eat, drink, indulge in merrymaking but please stay safe my friends.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

As a reminder of life in Australia, my Christmas present this year is a Houtman Pilbara:









Compressed rock dial









Printing is on underside of the sapphire crystal so there is sometimes an interesting shadow on the dial


















and of course, Red Dog on the back


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> As a reminder of life in Australia, my Christmas present this year is a Houtman Pilbara:
> 
> Compressed rock dial
> 
> ...


Nice watch you got there @AardnoldArrdvark - did you spend time in the Pilbara?

Here's a picture of the son of Red Dog.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> Nice watch you got there @AardnoldArrdvark - did you spend time in the Pilbara?
> 
> Here's a picture of the son of Red Dog.
> 
> View attachment 16320388


Sadly no, I spent some time working in Perth and immediate surrounds otherwise I was an East Coast person. Pilbara was on the "we must do this before we leave Australia" list; but we didn't ever expect to leave until Mrs A was taken ill and we decided to move to Brazil to be near her family; of course by then it was too late to do the bucket list.

Hopefully one day we will make it back.

Cute doggo.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Sadly no, I spent some time working in Perth and immediate surrounds otherwise I was an East Coast person. Pilbara was on the "we must do this before we leave Australia" list; but we didn't ever expect to leave until Mrs A was taken ill and we decided to move to Brazil to be near her family; of course by then it was too late to do the bucket list.
> 
> Hopefully one day we will make it back.
> 
> Cute doggo.


Hope Mrs A had recovered fully.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> Hope Mrs A had recovered fully.


Thanks but sadly not. She's getting better but I think it's a very slow road to recovery for her; possibly not helped by coronavirus lockdowns. Hopefully she will make a full recovery.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Thanks but sadly not. She's getting better but I think it's a very slow road to recovery for her; possibly not helped by coronavirus lockdowns. Hopefully she will make a full recovery.


We pray for her well being and recovery


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Being the first, I would like to wish all my Aussie friends and friends of Aussies, a HAPPY NEW YEAR and a fantastic year ahead. Cheers to all my mates! (that includes our friend from across the Tasman sea too  - @Spirit’dWatcher )


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Thanks but sadly not. She's getting better but I think it's a very slow road to recovery for her; possibly not helped by coronavirus lockdowns. Hopefully she will make a full recovery.


I hope so and my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Being the first, I would like to wish all my Aussie friends and friends of Aussies, a HAPPY NEW YEAR and a fantastic year ahead. Cheers to all my mates! (that includes our friend from across the Tasman sea too  - @Spirit’dWatcher )
> 
> View attachment 16334579


Happy New Year mate, hope it's a good one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Wrist check. 😬 

Saturday, 1st Jan 2022


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)

Happy New Year to all sons and daughters of the Southern Cross….


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Saturday, midday 1 January 2021. 










Gunnamatta Bay, Cronulla


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Happy new year all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Happy New Year all


----------



## Spirit’dWatcher (Oct 6, 2021)

BundyBear said:


> Being the first, I would like to wish all my Aussie friends and friends of Aussies, a HAPPY NEW YEAR and a fantastic year ahead. Cheers to all my mates! (that includes our friend from across the Tasman sea too  - @Spirit’dWatcher )
> 
> View attachment 16334579


Awwww cheers & a belated happy 2022 to all from [email protected] ;-)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Thinking of buying my son this classic, Seiko diver (solar). Seriously how fantastic is that case.






And this guy cannot be beat on prices.






Seiko Prospex Series Mens Sports Watches


Seiko Prospex mens PADI and limited edition 2018 Black Series watches. Buy from StarBuy to pay lowest prices for Australian stock. Pay with ZipPay




starbuy.com.au





Local Sydney company. Even has some JDM models. I've bought from him before. Great service. (No. I'm not affiliated with them).


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Thinking of buying my son this classic, Seiko diver (solar). Seriously how fantastic is that case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he has a sale going on at the moment. However, do check out those chain retailers like Angus & Coote or Mazzuchellis as they are having a 50% discount sale. I saw a King Samurai that I was eyeing for 50% off!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> I think he has a sale going on at the moment. However, do check out those chain retailers like Angus & Coote or Mazzuchellis as they are having a 50% discount sale. I saw a King Samurai that I was eyeing for 50% off!


Apparently he will beat any advertised price. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

$410 on a rubber strap is a good deal and about what that Seiko is worth.
I remember when these solar divers first came out earlier last year and I said they were way too expensive and that potential buyers should wait 6-12 months until they were inevitably discounted to below $450. Looks like that time has come. Once a Seiko receives that initial deep discount from RRP, they rarely get discounted more than that (so now's the time to buy, before inventory runs out in the next 12 or so months and they move onto new models).

But I would recommend going to a local jeweler first to check their prices (unless you are close to the Starbuys showroom in inner-Sydney). The main advantage is that you can actually inspect the watch in person before purchase, because with Seiko, you need to be able to perform that personal QA to ensure everything is aligned. You can't give Seiko the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Apparently he will beat any advertised price. I haven't tried it yet.


Go for it since you're in the same city. Doesn't make sense for me as I can buy it straight away from the store.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Galaga said:


> Thinking of buying my son this classic, Seiko diver (solar). Seriously how fantastic is that case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I have bought a few from him over the years. He replaced Seiya, Higuchi and Chino for my Japanese purchases.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I’ve bought a few watches from Deepak at Starbuy. Great service and you can message him for a deal. Shipping is always express and free.


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> Good luck.


So far Aramex is living up to my low expectations... Watch cleared customs 22 December and no update since... Email queries go unanswered. They are still pretty hopeless..


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Feb 6, 2013)

Techme said:


> I’ve bought a few watches from Deepak at Starbuy. Great service and you can message him for a deal. Shipping is always express and free.


Yep, Starbuy have some really good prices by AU standards at times and whenever I have asked nicely, they have gone out of their way to ensure bezel insert, chapter ring and dial alignment on the Seiko divers I have bought from them were perfect.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

magste said:


> So far Aramex is living up to my low expectations... Watch cleared customs 22 December and no update since... Email queries go unanswered. They are still pretty hopeless..


You have my sympathies…

They can change their name but they can’t change their poor service. The fundamental issue with Fastway and now Aramaic is the pathetic attitude of the courier drivers, the franchisees and the management of the whole business,

Product review when they were Fastway, 1.2 stars








Fastway


Fastway (Courier): 1.2 out of 5 stars from 8,161 genuine reviews on Australia's largest opinion site ProductReview.com.au.




www.productreview.com.au





Product review when they are now Aramax, still 1.2 stars…








Aramex Australia


Aramex Australia (Courier): 1.2 out of 5 stars from 4,563 genuine reviews on Australia's largest opinion site ProductReview.com.au.




www.productreview.com.au





What do staff think of Aramax as an employer?









Reviews Aramex Australia employee ratings and reviews | SEEK


Read 55 reviews for Aramex Australia. Real reviews by real company employee past and present here on seek.com.au



www.seek.com.au





Hopeless business.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SlCKB0Y said:


> Yep, Starbuy have some really good prices by AU standards at times and whenever I have asked nicely, they have gone out of their way to ensure bezel insert, chapter ring and dial alignment on the Seiko divers I have bought from them were perfect.


Yes and No. As with all purchases, it is all nice and dandy if it all goes well.

I have had an experience with Starbuy last year when the watch arrived DOA and he asked me to send it back for his inspection. As he already stamped the warranty card and all, he wanted me to get it repaired under warranty. I did not accept his offer to send it for repairs and in the end he agreed to replace the watch. However, I was out of pocket for the return shipping. Bought a Seiko King Samurai special edition at full price so I was a little salty about the experience. I could have bought a JDM edition at that price from Sakura.


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Feb 6, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> However, I was out of pocket for the return shipping.


Not great. Under Australian Consumer Law you are entitled to reasonable reimbursement for return postage for online purchases If they are determined to be faulty.


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Feb 6, 2013)

horgo99 said:


> Find myself constantly drawn to 2 brands - Longines being one (enjoy their design language


I’ve rather recently developed a real soft spot for Longines. I currently have a Bigeye Chrono but have been eyeing off one of their their Heritage sector dials.



horgo99 said:


> Am contemplating a diver for my next watch, current leader is Tudor BB58


For the price, these are really, really hard to beat. If you are set on the navy, they don’t seem to be holding their value as well as the black so there are some really clean examples on the used market for up to 1k under AU retail for the bracelet version and you’ll still be getting maybe 4 years warranty left.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SlCKB0Y said:


> Not great. Under Australian Consumer Law you are entitled to reasonable reimbursement for return postage for online purchases If they are determined to be faulty.


Thanks for the heads up. So far, only bigger firms have ever given me a special reply paid label to print and send via AusPost. I wasn’t going to bicker with him over $20 as he originally started with “the watch was perfect when we sent it”. It took a few emails and he eventually realised what was wrong and agreed to replace it. Hence why I said earlier that the customer service is good as long as all is good and dandy. The real test is how they respond to an issue.

If he had offered to pay for the postage or even given me a voucher code / credit for the next purchase, I would been won over and would be shouting high praise from the mountain top. So far, nah dah. Last purchase from me. Shame really, as I have bought four (or five? ) watches from him over the last few years.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Yes and No. As with all purchases, it is all nice and dandy if it all goes well.
> 
> I have had an experience with Starbuy last year when the watch arrived DOA and he asked me to send it back for his inspection. As he already stamped the warranty card and all, he wanted me to get it repaired under warranty. I did not accept his offer to send it for repairs and in the end he agreed to replace the watch. However, I was out of pocket for the return shipping. Bought a Seiko King Samurai special edition at full price so I was a little salty about the experience. I could have bought a JDM edition at that price from Sakura.


I had a similar issue with a Seiko diver that stopped working on the first day. I returned it but he never acknowledged what was wrong with it. He didn't pursue me to get it fixed though.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Guys, I sold a watch to an Aussie from Brunswick through another site. I shipped it through FedEx. The watch for some reason, I'm guessing it is because he wasn't home when delivery was attempted, is available for pickup. They say they will hold it for 5 days. I have tried to contact the buyer several times, both through email and through the site we originally made contact. I have not gotten a response and I am getting a bit worried. I hope he is OK. I also wonder what will happen to the watch after the 5 days are over. Does anyone know?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

c3p0 said:


> Guys, I sold a watch to an Aussie from Brunswick through another site. I shipped it through FedEx. The watch for some reason, I'm guessing it is because he wasn't home when delivery was attempted, is available for pickup. They say they will hold it for 5 days. I have tried to contact the buyer several times, both through email and through the site we originally made contact. I have not gotten a response and I am getting a bit worried. I hope he is OK. I also wonder what will happen to the watch after the 5 days are over. Does anyone know?


Return to sender, subject to their terms and conditions in clause 16.2



FedEx | System Down


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> Return to sender, subject to their terms and conditions in clause 16.2
> 
> 
> 
> FedEx | System Down


Interesting. Thank you. Well, he still has three more days. As I said, I hope he is OK.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

magste said:


> So far Aramex is living up to my low expectations... Watch cleared customs 22 December and no update since... Email queries go unanswered. They are still pretty hopeless..


Given today's environment and pandemic impacts, as well as my own experience over the last two years I'd say that had more to do with Auspost than the shipper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Auspost has nothing to do with it. Aramex is the shipper.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hopefully the buyer is ok. My non-watch liking friend turned up today with his Pepsi turtle and an SKX007 and asked me to sell them for him. I told him I can't do anything until after my back surgery.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

magste said:


> Auspost has nothing to do with it. Aramex is the shipper.


Unless it's being couriered door to door, they all use Auspost channels. Up until very recently Auspost also was a part owner of Aramex.


"Inbound international parcels generated by the Aramex/Australia Post joint venture will be delivered by Australia Post.

Under the deal, Australia Post will acquire Australian courier company Mail Call from Aramex. This will become part of the Star Track Courier network."



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

No, Aramex is ex Fastaway Couriers. They are franchise based, which is the big problem, as centrally there is no control over delivery times etc. Franchises just blame each other. Aramex may hire space from Auspost as a third party, for example post flights or such, but only as a customer


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

c3p0 said:


> Interesting. Thank you. Well, he still has three more days. As I said, I hope he is OK.


Great news, my watch has been released from detention! It was picked up by the buyer just in time.
😉


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Strap for Panerai 510 made from an old satchel bought for $7:00 at charity shop.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigEd said:


> Strap for Panerai 510 made from an old satchel bought for $7:00 at charity shop.
> View attachment 16354906
> 
> 
> View attachment 16354907


That’s pretty cool Ed!


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> That’s pretty cool Ed!





BundyBear said:


> That’s pretty cool Ed!


Thanks Terry, got to do something to keep me occupied during retirement.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigEd said:


> Strap for Panerai 510 made from an old satchel bought for $7:00 at charity shop.
> View attachment 16354906
> 
> 
> View attachment 16354907


That looks cool mate.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

G'day folks! Howz 'bout supporting an Aussie microbrand?


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

BundyBear said:


> G'day folks! Howz 'bout supporting an Aussie microbrand?
> 
> View attachment 16359269


Yeah... Nah. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> G'day folks! Howz 'bout supporting an Aussie microbrand?
> 
> View attachment 16359269


Looks good. How do you like it?


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> G'day folks! Howz 'bout supporting an Aussie microbrand?
> 
> View attachment 16359269


Sorry, but no. It looks like a weird Panerai rip-off and I don't like Panerais.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

RedVee said:


> Looks good. How do you like it?


Thanks! Yeah, otherwise happy with it. I had better be as this was a half of the his & hers pair that Mrs Bear bought for our Christmas 2021. I will be sleeping on the couch if I said I hated it. 

Overall, for the price, good value as these are constantly on 40% discount. 

It looks like a homage of Panerai + IWC with weird looking skeleton hands. Best feature I like is the sun ray dial and the execution of the design but the lume is pretty weak as you can see from the thin indices and skeleton hands. Useless at night.

The finishing is average but the design of the case and the pattern on the case back is nice. The leather strap is soft and very comfortable on the wrist and offers plenty of holes and suits 7” right up to 8.5” wrists. It wears well on my 7.7” wrist.

My biggest complaint about the watch is the flimsy crown and stem system due to the small NH35 movement inside a very large case. The thread on the crown tube wasn’t well cut and feels rough.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Sorry, but no. It looks like a weird Panerai rip-off and I don't like Panerais.


Guess what? I don’t like Panerai watches too. No choice on this watch as Mrs Bear bought it for me as Christmas present 2021.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Who are some Australian used watch sellers I should keep a eye on, or subscribe too, for used watches? Omega particular or similar calibre.

I've signed up with Clockmaker and scored a Speedmaster when Hacko had a 10% off sale.

I also receive e-news from European Watch Gallery yet never seen a sale etc.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

anonymousmoose said:


> Who are some Australian used watch sellers I should keep a eye on, or subscribe too, for used watches? Omega particular or similar calibre.
> 
> I've signed up with Clockmaker and scored a Speedmaster when Hacko had a 10% off sale.
> 
> I also receive e-news from European Watch Gallery yet never seen a sale etc.


Mate, look up The Watch Gallery in Little Collins Street. They stock a lot of Omega watches and his prices are already very competitive. No need for cheap stunts like 10% off.

I don’t bother with EWC as he is active on AWF and his watches are sold even before he puts them on the store website. Sent him an enquiry once on a watch and he didn’t even have the courtesy to respond and the watch got sold in a day, lol.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

anonymousmoose said:


> Who are some Australian used watch sellers I should keep a eye on, or subscribe too, for used watches? Omega particular or similar calibre.
> 
> I've signed up with Clockmaker and scored a Speedmaster when Hacko had a 10% off sale.
> 
> I also receive e-news from European Watch Gallery yet never seen a sale etc.


Brisbane Vintage Watches, although now I think they could be in Sydney as well. I was always looking at Ferntree Gulley but they never had quite what I was after. I have bought from Shonie at Armidale, now European Watch gallery. I bought a Rolex Date in 2000 and sold it for double what I paid to a guy in New York. It was my first international sale.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

anonymousmoose said:


> Who are some Australian used watch sellers I should keep a eye on, or subscribe too, for used watches? Omega particular or similar calibre.
> 
> I've signed up with Clockmaker and scored a Speedmaster when Hacko had a 10% off sale.
> 
> I also receive e-news from European Watch Gallery yet never seen a sale etc.


I have bought from the Watch Gallery in Lt Collins as well. Good experience. Can also highly recommended The Watch Collector. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

anonymousmoose said:


> Who are some Australian used watch sellers I should keep a eye on, or subscribe too, for used watches? Omega particular or similar calibre.
> 
> I've signed up with Clockmaker and scored a Speedmaster when Hacko had a 10% off sale.
> 
> I also receive e-news from European Watch Gallery yet never seen a sale etc.


Mate, Dane from Watchvault is friendly and helpful. 

WATCH VAULT


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, Dane from Watchvault is friendly and helpful.
> 
> WATCH VAULT


I think he’s a member here too. I can’t remember his posting handle. It is like watch monkey or something close. I used to see his for sale posts but not much these days.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> I think he’s a member here too. I can’t remember his posting handle. It is like watch monkey or something close. I used to see his for sale posts but not much these days.


Yeah mate, i reckon its "phunkymonkey" or something with a car pic as an avatar


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah mate, i reckon its "phunkymonkey" or something with a car pic as an avatar


Yup. You’re right. Now that you mentioned it. The rear of a yellow corvette I think.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

BundyBear said:


> Mate, look up The Watch Gallery in Little Collins Street. They stock a lot of Omega watches and his prices are already very competitive. No need for cheap stunts like 10% off.


I get where your coming from. Hacko does demand a premium and I always looked at the newsletter but never purchased until a watch he already had for reasonable at-market price came up at 10% off. I think I got this for around $4300, full set, which seems like a good deal compared to elsewhere.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

anonymousmoose said:


> I get where your coming from. Hacko does demand a premium and I always looked at the newsletter but never purchased until a watch he already had for reasonable at-market price came up at 10% off. I think I got this for around $4300, full set, which seems like a good deal compared to elsewhere.


Yes, I recall us communicating over that watch you bought. You enjoying it still?

I was also looking for a good condition 3750 myself.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Enjoying the great Australian weekend.










Regards,


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

BundyBear said:


> Yes, I recall us communicating over that watch you bought. You enjoying it still?
> 
> I was also looking for a good condition 3750 myself.


Yes. Not as much as my Seamasters. I'm not at the stage to sell it. I may be tempted to trade for an aqua terra, but not right now. I think it's a bit more unique than an AT and want to hold onto it. I may regret not having it.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Happy Australia Day.

When we celebrate and consider what it is to a citizen (pun intended) of this great land.










Regards,


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

James A said:


> Happy Australia Day.
> 
> When we celebrate and consider what it is to a citizen (pun intended) of this great land.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, I had the same watch received by my Mum for my 18th birthday in November, 1978. I wish I still had it.

Happy Australia Day.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Howz all ya doin’ me mateys? Break out that beer and have a cold one! Put another sausage sizzle on. It’s straya’s big day today!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Time to Share the Lamb.  

Australian Lamb: The Lost Country of the Pacific - YouTube


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Question for fellow Aussies. Which is your favourite lamb advertisement?


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)

Happy Australia Day to all the Aussies…


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

BundyBear said:


> Howz all ya doin’ me mateys? Break out that beer and have a cold one! Put another sausage sizzle on. It’s straya’s big day today!


Why a dodo?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

anonymousmoose said:


> Why a dodo?


That’s the only gif I could find!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

A bit late but I'm 14h behind...


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Question for fellow Aussies. Which is your favourite lamb advertisement?


The one with the big dude


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

The one that had that tactical response squad.
The one with the Aboriginal Australians on the beach was also pretty good.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

I haven't watched 'TV' for years. All streaming now. Haven't seen any of the lamb advertisements


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> The one with the big dude


It’s always Sam Kekovich. That the guy you taking about?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Earthjade said:


> The one that had that tactical response squad.
> The one with the Aboriginal Australians on the beach was also pretty good.


I like the one with the tactical response too. Pretty funny. But as with all things, there’s always someone who got offended and that advert was reported. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

anonymousmoose said:


> I haven't watched 'TV' for years. All streaming now. Haven't seen any of the lamb advertisements


Can’t afford streaming…

Still on free to air.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Earthjade said:


> The one that had that tactical response squad.
> The one with the Aboriginal Australians on the beach was also pretty good.


Found it! 2016.

Australia Day Lamb Ad 2016 - YouTube


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> It’s always Sam Kekovich. That the guy you taking about?


That's him, but I haven't seen the last one.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

The Sam K ads were humourous.


----------



## dale90 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi guys,

Great to find a group of Aussies on here to chat watches!
Was wondering if anyone has recent experience purchasing either a Breitling or Tudor from local dealers.
What discounts, if any are possible at the moment?

Thanks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

dale90 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Great to find a group of Aussies on here to chat watches!
> Was wondering if anyone has recent experience purchasing either a Breitling or Tudor from local dealers.
> ...


Welcome!

Recent purchase, no. Last Tudor was back in 2018. Got 10% on a Black Bay heritage model.

Would have been able to get a Breitling at 25% too but I guess discounts are a thing of the past given how much watches have become a hot commodity in recent times.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi All,
In the past I have seem straps made from firehose material which looked interesting. I wondered how it would be to work on a fibre reinforced rubberised material, i.e., what tools, glue, stitching, etc.

Yesterday I managed to find a small piece of used 38mm diameter x 300mm long red firehose material, it was in a dirty grubby condition and a lot of the area was heavily printed, but after some cleaning it was fine to experiment on. Due to the small tube diameter, once split longitudinally, there was a prominent curve to the material which made the sizing and cutting stages difficult to handle.

Firstly, it was quite easy to cut with standard blade tools, but standard contact adhesives did not work at all, I had to resort to using Loctite 401 superglue for the folded ends.

The only downside issues I have noticed is that threading the strap through the keepers is difficult as the two rubberised straps do not slide easily against each other, some effort is needed to get the long strap fully through the two keepers. On the second strap, I used a leather backing, (suede side up), on the underside of the straps, and this make the keeper issue a little easier. Also, when piercing the holes for sewing, being rubber, the holes close after piercing.

Next phase is to locate samples of new material, preferably without the printing, and if possible, in assorted colours, (Blue / Yellow / Dark Red).

Below are the results, there was only enough material for two complete straps, I made one with the ribbed side outwards, and the other with the inner textured side on the outside of the strap.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigEd said:


> Hi All,
> In the past I have seem straps made from firehose material which looked interesting. I wondered how it would be to work on a fibre reinforced rubberised material, i.e., what tools, glue, stitching, etc.
> 
> Below are the results, there was only enough material for two complete straps, *I made one with the ribbed side outwards, and the other with the inner textured side on the outside of the strap.*


Very cool idea making straps out of dis-used material. You might be onto something with this whole recycling craze going on. Not that you asked but I liked the ribbed material facing out. Gives the strap some character. Looks good too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

You lucky Melbournites!









Anyone here went to the IWC container event? Any photos to share?


----------



## dale90 (Jul 11, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> You lucky Melbournites!
> View attachment 16447455
> 
> 
> Anyone here went to the IWC container event? Any photos to share?


I was in the city last weekend looking at watches. Went to Fed square for a beer and didn’t see this. Not sure when it popped up, but disappointed I missed it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

dale90 said:


> I was in the city last weekend looking at watches. Went to Fed square for a beer and didn’t see this. Not sure when it popped up, but disappointed I missed it.


I think it's only been set up yesterday and it runs till this weekend. I saw it on the IWC Instagram feed. This one is from Time+Tide's social media post.


----------



## The Watch Catcher (11 mo ago)

Hello fellow Aussie's and odd Kiwi's!

I'm Patrick, from Sydney, I have a small growing watch collection and as a lockdown hobby started a YouTube review channel (yes one of those people)  and I generally just like watches and stuff.


----------



## The Watch Catcher (11 mo ago)

BigEd said:


> Hi All,
> In the past I have seem straps made from firehose material which looked interesting. I wondered how it would be to work on a fibre reinforced rubberised material, i.e., what tools, glue, stitching, etc.
> 
> Yesterday I managed to find a small piece of used 38mm diameter x 300mm long red firehose material, it was in a dirty grubby condition and a lot of the area was heavily printed, but after some cleaning it was fine to experiment on. Due to the small tube diameter, once split longitudinally, there was a prominent curve to the material which made the sizing and cutting stages difficult to handle.
> ...


Mate those straps look awesome. Nice work recycling fire hose.


----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

I've bought several watches from Starbuy online. They have a Sydney office. They have a limited range of watches, but excellent prices, usually well discounted.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Watch Catcher said:


> Hello fellow Aussie's and odd Kiwi's!
> 
> I'm Patrick, from Sydney, I have a small growing watch collection and as a lockdown hobby started a YouTube review channel (yes one of those people)  and I generally just like watches and stuff.


I see you found us Patrick.

Welcome to WIS’ers down under. By the way, which part of Sydney? Also, do tell us about your watch collection.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Robinoz said:


> I've bought several watches from Starbuy online. They have a Sydney office. They have a limited range of watches, but excellent prices, usually well discounted.


An Adelaide guy! 

We have representation from QLD, NSW, VIC, SA and WA.

I think we are missing Territorians (NT) and Tasmanians. Wonder if there are members out there who haven’t found us here yet.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

There's one more (populated) territory, you know.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

BundyBear said:


> An Adelaide guy!
> 
> We have representation from QLD, NSW, VIC, SA and WA.
> 
> I think we are missing Territorians (NT) and Tasmanians. Wonder if there are members out there who haven’t found us here yet.


The ACT ones can stay missing :-D


----------



## The Watch Catcher (11 mo ago)

Robinoz said:


> I've bought several watches from Starbuy online. They have a Sydney office. They have a limited range of watches, but excellent prices, usually well discounted.


I bought my Seiko Presage Honeycomb from them, was best price I could find online anywhere at the time.


----------



## The Watch Catcher (11 mo ago)

BundyBear said:


> I see you found us Patrick.
> 
> Welcome to WIS’ers down under. By the way, which part of Sydney? Also, do tell us about your watch collection.


North of the bridge.

I have just a small collection. Seiko Presage Honeycomb, Seiko diver, some microbrand watches like two Melbourne watch co. Watches and a nice Bausele. Some Timex's and a vintage Omega I built from parts.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Earthjade said:


> There's one more (populated) territory, you know.


ACT? Nah,


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Watch Catcher said:


> North of the bridge.
> 
> I have just a small collection. Seiko Presage Honeycomb, Seiko diver, some microbrand watches like two Melbourne watch co. Watches and a nice Bausele. Some Timex's and a vintage Omega I built from parts.


How’s a Bausele? Are they like a micro brand? I was interested in some of their military inspired watches but the price dis-inspired me


----------



## The Watch Catcher (11 mo ago)

BundyBear said:


> How’s a Bausele? Are they like a micro brand? I was interested in some of their military inspired watches but the price dis-inspired me


Bausele airfield review

There's my review of the Bausele Airfield, although I picked it up on Facebook marketplace for $250, pretty much unworn. 

So that was a reasonable price, lol.


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi WUS WIS Aussies, a fellow member here from Oz wants me to ship a watch but I am based in the USA and our USPS won't take boxes for Down Under until you spend $101 USD and even then they say "no watches". DHL quoted $141 USD.

Any secrets to share on how you gents get your imports from The States ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SeikosandSwiss said:


> Hi WUS WIS Aussies, a fellow member here from Oz wants me to ship a watch but I am based in the USA and our USPS won't take boxes for Down Under until you spend $101 USD and even then they say "no watches". DHL quoted $141 USD.
> 
> Any secrets to share on how you gents get your imports from The States ?


Previously, my two watches were sent via USPS with tracking and only cost $14.95. The second time was as recent as in Feb 2021 but definitely before the postal service decided that they won’t send anything to Australia anymore, especially watches. Don’t know why they single out watches though.


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> Previously, my two watches were sent via USPS with tracking and only cost $14.95. The second time was as recent as in Feb 2021 but definitely before the postal service decided that they won’t send anything to Australia anymore, especially watches. Don’t know why they single out watches though.


Yes before September 2021 I was sending watches to Australia no problem. Then you-now-what hit the fan. 

Now USPS First Class Int'l or Priority Mail or Prioirty Express. Just the $101 option - and watches are prohibited if you play it straight.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> ACT? Nah,


You're really going to run with this?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Earthjade said:


> You're really going to run with this?


No. Honestly I forgot ACT as well as those on the IOT which are also territories of Australia. Honest.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SeikosandSwiss said:


> Yes before September 2021 I was sending watches to Australia no problem. Then you-now-what hit the fan.
> 
> Now USPS First Class Int'l or Priority Mail or Prioirty Express. Just the $101 option - and watches are prohibited if you play it straight.


What are you sending? I don’t know why watches is a problem. Are they covered by some law that prohibits technology transfer?


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> No. Honestly I forgot ACT as well as those on the IOT which are also territories of Australia. Honest.


What about Norfolk Island? Or the Torres Strait?
What about all the WIS from those places you've just ignored?


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

Look, as of today and ever since September of last year (2021), here in the US if you go to the post office and state " I am sending a watch to this address in Australia" they are saying " we will not accept your package".

It's on their website and they have trained their counter workers.

Aside from that they refuse any First Class International and all Priority Mail in boxes going to Australia. They won't let you post them. Watch or no watch inside the box. No go. They have some super-duper Global Express that costs $101 USD for a padded envelope or box and that's it, unless you want to mail a regular letter by regular international mail.

The lastest update was on Feb 11:


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Earthjade said:


> What about Norfolk Island? Or the Torres Strait?
> What about all the WIS from those places you've just ignored?


He made a joke and subsequently acknowledged that. You are just trolling now. Please stop.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Orange_GT3 said:


> He made a joke and subsequently acknowledged that. You are just trolling now. Please stop.


There are more citruses than just oranges.
As a self-identified cumquat, I feel excluded.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Earthjade said:


> What about Norfolk Island? Or the Torres Strait?
> What about all the WIS from those places you've just ignored?


Good grief @Earthjade - can't see which city you come from but I think you're from Melbourne. Maybe you're from the ACT. No wonder you are ACT-ing up. LOL. 

Luckily, I have a nice beach that I can go and relax. Hear the waves and the song of the ocean. You need to try it sometime.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Earthjade said:


> There are more citruses than just oranges.
> As a self-identified cumquat, I feel excluded.


You're now included. How can I forget @Earthjade


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Orange_GT3 said:


> He made a joke and subsequently acknowledged that. You are just trolling now. Please stop.


Thanks. He's just being himself.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SeikosandSwiss said:


> Look, as of today and ever since September of last year (2021), here in the US if you go to the post office and state " I am sending a watch to this address in Australia" they are saying " we will not accept your package".
> 
> It's on their website and they have trained their counter workers.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I heard about that. Surprisingly how Australia and New Zealand is also put in the same "hard to deal with" basket as Afghanistan, CAR, China, Cuba, Laos, Liberia, Libya, Sierra Leone, South Sudan, Syria....


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

I was born on Gamaragal lands.
That's where my cumquat seed was planted.


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

Does anybody know any good watch valuers in Sydney they'd recommend? Insurance company wants updated valuations. My insurance company will cover over retail price but requires updated documents.

I know Kalmars and there re lots of others advertised but picking a good one seems to involve chance. 

Appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## dale90 (Jul 11, 2018)

Has anyone here dealt with LX timpiece in Sydney?
I am looking at purchasing a brand new Breitling through them (including warranty).
I have found a few reviews online and they all seem positive.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

The Watch Catcher said:


> Bausele airfield review
> 
> There's my review of the Bausele Airfield, although I picked it up on Facebook marketplace for $250, pretty much unworn.
> 
> So that was a reasonable price, lol.


Gave you a like and a subscribe. Hope it helps.


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

BundyBear said:


> Yeah, I heard about that. Surprisingly how Australia and New Zealand is also put in the same "hard to deal with" basket as Afghanistan, CAR, China, Cuba, Laos, Liberia, Libya, Sierra Leone, South Sudan, Syria....


The issue with Australia and New Zealand is air freight capacity. Postal freight comes in the cargo hold of passenger jets. Since Covid arrivals into Australia were greatly reduced. Air freight from US will all land at East Coast airports, and throughout NSW was bearing the load of international arrivals for Australia, but then NSW also slashed arrivals in July 2021 with the Delta outbreak. It was after that the US postal service suspended deliveries unless you paid up for priority. 

We should find this will ease now our borders are opening up and flights are increasing. NZ may still be an issue, I think they're still bunkered down.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

InitialAndPitch said:


> Does anybody know any good watch valuers in Sydney they'd recommend? Insurance company wants updated valuations. My insurance company will cover over retail price but requires updated documents.
> 
> I know Kalmars and there re lots of others advertised but picking a good one seems to involve chance.
> 
> Appreciate any thoughts.


I would only use Kalmars for watches since he is the only one registered as a valuer and you'll need that for insurance purposes.

Take your pick from the list.


Find A Valuer - NCJV


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

GMH Watches said:


> The issue with Australia and New Zealand is air freight capacity. Postal freight comes in the cargo hold of passenger jets. Since Covid arrivals into Australia were greatly reduced. Air freight from US will all land at East Coast airports, and throughout NSW was bearing the load of international arrivals for Australia, but then NSW also slashed arrivals in July 2021 with the Delta outbreak. It was after that the US postal service suspended deliveries unless you paid up for priority.
> 
> We should find this will ease now our borders are opening up and flights are increasing. NZ may still be an issue, I think they're still bunkered down.


You're probably right. But watches are small items so I really don't understand why it would be singled out as an item that cannot be sent. It could always take the slow boat like some lithium batteries I ordered from China back in October. It's still finding its way to me. On another note, I got my Vostok watch coming from Russia via Pochta mail. Took 3 weeks to get to Melbourne and another 3 weeks to get from Melbourne to Perth.


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

BundyBear said:


> I would only use Kalmars for watches since he is the only one registered as a valuer and you'll need that for insurance purposes.
> 
> Take your pick from the list.
> 
> ...


Thanks @BundyBear - I suspected that he was the guy.


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

BundyBear said:


> You're probably right. But watches are small items so I really don't understand why it would be singled out as an item that cannot be sent. It could always take the slow boat like some lithium batteries I ordered from China back in October. It's still finding its way to me. On another note, I got my Vostok watch coming from Russia via Pochta mail. Took 3 weeks to get to Melbourne and another 3 weeks to get from Melbourne to Perth.


Are watches singled out, or is it "watches & jewellery"? It would likely be issues to do with insurance - either of valuables, or if watches only then maybe too many claims relating to damage.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

GMH Watches said:


> Are watches singled out, or is it "watches & jewellery"? It would likely be issues to do with insurance - either of valuables, or if watches only then maybe too many claims relating to damage.


Looks like "valuables".

Found a link





Australia | Postal Explorer







pe.usps.com


----------



## The Watch Catcher (11 mo ago)

RedVee said:


> Gave you a like and a subscribe. Hope it helps.


Thanks mate, I appreciate it! ☺


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

BundyBear said:


> No. Honestly I forgot ACT as well as those on the IOT which are also territories of Australia. Honest.


ACT can be forgettable ;-P


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

BundyBear said:


> Yeah, I heard about that. Surprisingly how Australia and New Zealand is also put in the same "hard to deal with" basket as Afghanistan, CAR, China, Cuba, Laos, Liberia, Libya, Sierra Leone, South Sudan, Syria....


Maybe they think we all look like this?










When in fact we look like that:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

anonymousmoose said:


> Maybe they think we all look like this?


Hahaha, that dude’s got a stick on tatt which says VB - Very Bogan


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Hahaha, that dude’s got a stick on tatt which says VB - Very Bogan


I hope he does't change brands. I actually liked VB back in the day and have a t-shirt to prove it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I hope he does't change brands. I actually liked VB back in the day and have a t-shirt to prove it.


VB was okay for me, not very hot about it.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> VB was okay for me, not very hot about it.


Certainly would not have a tattoo, although I think I got the shirt when I bought a slab in the early 00's, which was the last time I bought it LOL. Over here there are much nicer options and cheaper. 

I sometimes wear the shirt as a nightshirt and would never wear it in public.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

BundyBear said:


> Hahaha, that dude’s got a stick on tatt which says VB - Very Bogan


I saw this at my chemist and bought it for my dad who loves VB


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Certainly would not have a tattoo, although I think I got the shirt when I bought a slab in the early 00's, which was the last time I bought it LOL. Over here there are much nicer options and cheaper.
> 
> I sometimes wear the shirt as a nightshirt and would never wear it in public.


Like XXXX beer?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

anonymousmoose said:


> I saw this at my chemist and bought it for my dad who loves VB


LOL, who would want to smell like the pub when you can really be in there to smell like one?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

anonymousmoose said:


> I saw this at my chemist and bought it for my dad who loves VB


Please tell me it doesn't smell like VB


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Please tell me it doesn't smell like VB


What else would it smell like?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> What else would it smell like?


XXXX


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Thinking of our friends in SEQ and NNSW. Hope none of you chaps are affected or badly affected. Saw the news about looting in areas. Take care all.









Several Sydney suburbs ordered to evacuate amid 'life-threatening' flood conditions


People in suburbs stretching across Sydney's north and south west have been ordered to evacuate as the flood-crisis in New South Wales worsens.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Thinking of our friends in SEQ and NNSW. Hope none of you chaps are affected or badly affected. Saw the news about looting in areas. Take care all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All good here Bundy, I know a lot of people who got flooded, but we were Okay, I feel for everyone who has to deal with this.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> All good here Bundy, I know a lot of people who got flooded, but we were Okay, I feel for everyone who has to deal with this.


Good to know that mate. Stay safe


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jeez. Woke up this Saturday to learn of the passing of Shane Warne. Sad news. 🥲


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> Jeez. Woke up this Saturday to learn of the passing of Shane Warne. Sad news. 🥲


Yes sad. The world will be a bit more boring now. 



https://c.tenor.com/HwJMK8ZIeNkAAAAM/shane-warne-ripbtw.gif


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Two cricket greats in a few days, shocking news and so sad.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Jeez. Woke up this Saturday to learn of the passing of Shane Warne. Sad news. 🥲


Its really sad. Gone young.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

With Russia being bad boys, no more Rolexes for you, who would like to see their Rolex allotment sent down under?

Aussies get the rough end of the pineapple  when it comes to Rolex allotment. You have to suck and dag just to get on the non existent waiting list. 

We certainly have been good little globalists the last couple of years. I think we should be rewarded with more Rolexes!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Rusty427 said:


> With Russia being bad boys, no more Rolexes for you, who would like to see their Rolex allotment sent down under?
> 
> Aussies get the rough end of the pineapple  when it comes to Rolex allotment. You have to suck and dag just to get on the non existent waiting list.
> 
> We certainly have been good little globalists the last couple of years. I think we should be rewarded with more Rolexes!


I agree


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Rusty427 said:


> With Russia being bad boys, no more Rolexes for you, who would like to see their Rolex allotment sent down under?
> 
> Aussies get the rough end of the pineapple  when it comes to Rolex allotment. You have to suck and dag just to get on the non existent waiting list.
> 
> We certainly have been good little globalists the last couple of years. I think we should be rewarded with more Rolexes!


All I want is a Pepsi GMT and a Kermit.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Galaga said:


> All I want is a Pepsi GMT and a Kermit.


Good luck for even getting on a waiting list.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I agree


Thanks for looking out for Aussies BT,

It seriously is a Rolex joke in Australia.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Rusty427 said:


> Thanks for looking out for Aussies BT,
> 
> It seriously is a Rolex joke in Australia.


Have so many Aussie friends here..... gotta hope for them!


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Rusty427 said:


> With Russia being bad boys, no more Rolexes for you, who would like to see their Rolex allotment sent down under?
> 
> Aussies get the rough end of the pineapple  when it comes to Rolex allotment. You have to suck and dag just to get on the non existent waiting list.
> 
> We certainly have been good little globalists the last couple of years. I think we should be rewarded with more Rolexes!


Why would you even contemplate supporting a brand that so blatently treats its customers like second class citizens, that overprices its products, then restricts supply and subsequently does nothing about the ridiculous flipper market that exists as a result?

Rolex watches really aren't that special with, perhaps, the exception of the Skydweller.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Why would you even contemplate supporting a brand that so blatently treats its customers like second class citizens, that overprices its products, then restricts supply and subsequently does nothing about the ridiculous flipper market that exists as a result?
> 
> Rolex watches really aren't that special with, perhaps, the exception of the Skydweller.


Actually I don’t, I stay away from ADs and prefer older models.

I tend to agree with you, it seems the more they can’t service their customers the more contemptible they are. 

Honestly if I got on a wait list I don’t know what I would choose, maybe an Ex1 for my daughters Masters graduation.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> With Russia being bad boys, no more Rolexes for you, who would like to see their Rolex allotment sent down under?
> 
> Aussies get the rough end of the pineapple  when it comes to Rolex allotment. You have to suck and dag just to get on the non existent waiting list.
> 
> We certainly have been good little globalists the last couple of years. I think we should be rewarded with more Rolexes!


Well Rusty, one can only hope. How about allocations that were meant for their bosom buddy, China too? That will free up plenty of stocks for us. 

I only want a GMT model, either one is fine.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> Well Rusty, one can only hope. How about allocations that were meant for their bosom buddy, China too? That will free up plenty of stocks for us.
> 
> I only want a GMT model, either one is fine.


Maybe a coke!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm on the list for a sub-date since 2019, 60 has come and gone so I bought a Rolex DJ, Omega Speedy Pro and a Cartier. The Rolex has gone and possibly the Omega to follow.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> I'm on the list for a sub-date since 2019, 60 has come and gone so I bought a Rolex DJ, Omega Speedy Pro and a Cartier. The Rolex has gone and possibly the Omega to follow.


Hope you get the call soon!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> Maybe a coke!


I initially turned down a polar Explorer II but I am warming up to it. I had a chance for a BLRO but wanted the BLNR instead. The sales assistant in the AD told me it would be a mistake to turn it down. She was right.... we don't even see anything for sale these days. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I'm on the list for a sub-date since 2019, 60 has come and gone so I bought a Rolex DJ, Omega Speedy Pro and a Cartier. The Rolex has gone and possibly the Omega to follow.


If you've waited three years, then you're not doing it right with the AD. Can't be that long. Been seeing a lot of "incoming" on the Australian Watch Facebook page.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> If you've waited three years, then you're not doing it right with the AD. Can't be that long. Been seeing a lot of "incoming" on the Australian Watch Facebook page.


Is the incoming from an AD or reseller though?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Techme said:


> Is the incoming from an AD or reseller though?


Not clear. You a member there? Plenty of douchy flexing. I have never posted anything there. LOL.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> I initially turned down a polar Explorer II but I am warming up to it. I had a chance for a BLRO but wanted the BLNR instead. The sales assistant in the AD told me it would be a mistake to turn it down. She was right.... we don't even see anything for sale these days. LOL.


Ouch. 

I never really warmed to the BLNR, non traditional colour reminds me of a Seiko, but after seeing one I kind of get it. Best to get what you want, Pepsi is pretty obvious, can understand not being everyone’s taste.

I too am warming to the Polar, but still find them to be big.
Though I would probably buy one if offered. You can’t really go wrong with any sports model at retail price. 

I regret not getting a 116600, a Kermit and a 14060M all new over the years.

You must be doing something right with your AD to be offered these desirable models.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> If you've waited three years, then you're not doing it right with the AD. Can't be that long. Been seeing a lot of "incoming" on the Australian Watch Facebook page.


Sydney has been pretty hard of late, lots of buyers not much stock.
Perhaps WA is a better market, especially with your boarders being closed for so long.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> Ouch.
> 
> I never really warmed to the BLNR, non traditional colour reminds me of a Seiko, but after seeing one I kind of get it. Best to get what you want, Pepsi is pretty obvious, can understand not being everyone’s taste.
> 
> ...


LOL. You know how’s it like in Oz. It’s a pity with the BLRO because the red on the bezel was more pink on the initial shipment. A lady eventually bought that watch and I have met her at one of the local events the AD organises. So, it’s good to know that a watch I turned down was bought by someone who loved it rather than buy to flip.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Rusty427 said:


> Sydney has been pretty hard of late, lots of buyers not much stock.
> Perhaps WA is a better market, especially with your boarders being closed for so long.


I was beginning to wonder if were the only people left in the world. I haven’t seen tourist or foreign students in a long time.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> Not clear. You a member there? Plenty of douchy flexing. I have never posted anything there. LOL.


Strictly a follower. Lots of flexing. I get the feeling a lot of the higher end watches are not sourced from ADs directly, but that’s just a guess as it’s not my scene.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> I was beginning to wonder if were the only people left in the world. I haven’t seen tourist or foreign students in a long time.


Crazy times in Australia, NSW was spared some of the extreme crazy.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I was on the waiting list at Kennedy’s for a black GMT in 2018 and ended up getting it in 2019 after the announcement that it was discontinued. 










Turned down the opportunity for an explorer 39mm later that year from Swiss Concept. 

Been on the list for a BLRO since 2019
From Kennedy’s at Martin Place. They told me that realistically I’m never getting it so I changed my choice to a polar Rolex Explorer 2. They think it may come by next year.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Galaga said:


> I was on the waiting list at Kennedy’s for a black GMT in 2018 and ended up getting it in 2019 after the announcement that it was discontinued.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The LN and Polar would make a nice pair. 
I actually prefer your LN to a Pepsi.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@BundyBear and @Galaga know I looked up last month and got a 124060 here in NC in USA at an AD. It's been tough here but sounds tougher there.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I put my name down for a Sub-Date in March 2019 and was told by both AD's that they only get 4-6 Sub-Dates per year and no guarantees when they come in. The SA in Brisbane's Rolex Boutique Langfords told me in September last year that they didn't know when it would come in and offered to show me a gold Skydweller and a two tone GMT. I asked if they were available for purchase and was told no, so I said why would I bother to come in then ( no wonder they ain't calling me). I immediately called the Omega Boutique in Brisbane expecting a wait list on the Speedy Pro and within minutes I bought a new Speedmaster Pro 3861 with hesalite. They adjusted and sent it out to me, so Rolex lost a possible sale and Omega got my money instead.

The SA at Omega told me the one I got had just come in and not hit the showroom floor yet. When they sent the watch it was still in the dealers box as well.

I have no idea how Rolex AD's are surviving. Langford's for instance only sells Rolex and nothing else, not even Tudor. How do they keep the doors open? I also bought a new Cartier Must a few weeks ago and they were great to deal with as well, although there is a waiting list for the Must solar watches, mine is quartz.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> @BundyBear and @Galaga know I looked up last month and got a 124060 here in NC in USA at an AD. It's been tough here but sounds tougher there.


All available stock got redirected elsewhere. The amount of grey market 6 digit reference watches on sale all have Euro country codes. Shocking huh?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> All available stock got redirected elsewhere. The amount of grey market 6 digit reference watches on sale all have Euro country codes. Shocking huh?


It is.... grey prices have gotten little out of hand.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I have no idea how Rolex AD's are surviving. Langford's for instance only sells Rolex and nothing else, not even Tudor. How do they keep the doors open?
> .


Oh, they survive. 

1 diamond platinum Daytona equals 10 submariners.

1 diamond encrusted lady’s Datejust equals 3, 4 Datejust.

Drive by Fortitude Valley and look into the exotic car dealerships. You wonder how they keep the lights on but they do. Same same. They cater to a clientele that are a few social rungs above us.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> I have no idea how Rolex AD's are surviving. Langford's for instance only sells Rolex and nothing else, not even Tudor. How do they keep the doors open? I also bought a new Cartier Must a few weeks ago and they were great to deal with as well, although there is a waiting list for the Must solar watches, mine is quartz.


Pete, they just sell to the right customers.
All stock goes out one of their doors.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Rusty427 said:


> The LN and Polar would make a nice pair.
> I actually prefer your LN to a Pepsi.


Thanks mate but others will need to leave if that ever eventuates or I can always try and hide the excess from the wife.


----------



## Mankantoo (Dec 13, 2021)

I lasted about a month on the Australian Watch FB group and that was a month too long. 
So much flexing from people who's identity revolves around a watch. Hard pass.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mankantoo said:


> I lasted about a month on the Australian Watch FB group and that was a month too long.
> So much flexing from people who's identity revolves around a watch. Hard pass.


And we found another South Australian 

Welcome welcome.

I am still lurking in the depths of that group having a chuckle at some of the major wank.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Enough Rolex chatter 

What else are we wearing today!?











Have a great day gents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Enough Rolex chatter
> 
> What else are we wearing today!?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I paid a visit to the Omega Boutique, what a nice bunch of folks. They removed another link from my Speedy Pro, so now it fits superbly and tried to sell me an Omega Heritage diver, He said if I bought it on the bracelet, he will throw in a leather strap. I was very tempted, but common sense prevailed...For now.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

The Omega Boutiques have terrible internal lighting.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Earthjade said:


> The Omega Boutiques have terrible internal lighting.


What kinda lights have you got at your place? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Lights that don't make my watches look like they're burning in hell:


----------



## The Watch Catcher (11 mo ago)

my watch for the day


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> What kinda lights have you got at your place?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spaceship lighting


----------



## The Watch Catcher (11 mo ago)

Earthjade said:


> Lights that don't make my watches look like they're burning in hell:
> 
> View attachment 16511592


That is a horrible yellow


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> I paid a visit to the Omega Boutique, what a nice bunch of folks. They removed another link from my Speedy Pro, so now it fits superbly and tried to sell me an Omega Heritage diver, He said if I bought it on the bracelet, he will throw in a leather strap. I was very tempted, but common sense prevailed...For now.


Pete, the drive to my place is shorter and parking is free. Best of all you'll get to go home with a different watch on your wrist


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

So… is all this lining up for a Omega x Swatch fair dinkum? Looks mad out there.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I went to the city yesterday with a mate of mine where we we caught up for coffee and then went and saw some watches. First went to the Omega boutique. Ok first things first. I don't like the new Speedmaster. I put it side by side with my 1861 and I prefer mine. I tried on the new one and didn't like the new bracelet. The bracelet is rough on the edges and not refined. Also don't likethe step dial of the new watch and its stumpy case. Did nothing for me. I considered the new bracelet for my Speedmaster because they do fit but I just didn't like it. Felt light and cheap especially for $1100.

And the green SMP is not arriving until the end of the year.

We then went to Swiss Concept in Pitt Street and saw more display pieces. I tried on the new no date Sub and the polar explorer 2. Maybe because I own the GMT but I prefer the Explorer 2 over the Sub. It's beautiful. I don't even think I need to remove one link. I didn't take a photo because it had plastic on the dial but the orange really pops on the dial as does the GMT hand. It's such a beautiful piece. This is the same place that I bought my Tudor Black Bay ETA and the lady put me down for the polar. That's two places that now has my name on the evil list. They are not accepting anyone unless you have some buy history. 

She was wearing a 36mm explorer. Looked great on her.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

RedVee said:


> So… is all this lining up for a Omega x Swatch fair dinkum? Looks mad out there.


LOL. @Gunnar_917 told me that the riot squad was out in force. Plenty of pushing and shoving. Same story in Melbourne. Watches sold out in 10 minutes.










check out this video of the Melbourne store.

POLICE AT #MOONSWATCH OMEGA x SWATCH LINE!! THOUSANDS OF PEOPLE! FULL WALK THROUGH CHADSTONE - YouTube


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> ... don't like the new Speedmaster. I put it side by side with my 1861 and I prefer mine. ...
> ..
> I prefer the Explorer 2 over the Sub. ... and the lady put me down for the polar. That's two places that now has my name on the evil list.


Hope you get your watches this year mate.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. @Gunnar_917 told me that the riot squad was out in force. Plenty of pushing and shoving. Same story in Melbourne. Watches sold out in 10 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 16522556
> 
> ...


Madness. It’s like an Apple release, which is also madness imo


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

RedVee said:


> Madness. It’s like an Apple release, which is also madness imo


I don’t mind last year’s models so I never had any issues with Apple releases. Anyway, switched to Samsung this year


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

What if I just wanted to buy another Swatch today? 
A Peanuts Woodstock or something. I’d have been very confused.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Oh, this is so embarrassing for watch collectors. It even made the news in Sydney....

Westfield Sydney: Thousands queue for Omega x Swatch MoonSwatch release | news.com.au — Australia’s leading news site


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

First time posting in this part of WUS... hi all!
I must say I am keen to order the Mission to the Moon MoonSwatch once available online. Looks pretty awesome in my opinion.
Here's what was on my wristt this afternoon:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

FerrisAus said:


> First time posting in this part of WUS... hi all!
> I must say I am keen to order the Mission to the Moon MoonSwatch once available online. Looks pretty awesome in my opinion.
> Here's what was on my wristt this afternoon:


Welcome, welcome, CBR guy.

So now we have nearly all states and territories represented here except TAS, NT and IOT.


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Welcome, welcome, CBR guy.
> So now we have nearly all states and territories represented here except TAS, NT and IOT.


Thanks mate. I don't know how I missed this thread in the past. Good to chat with fellow Aussies about our shared obsession


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

FerrisAus said:


> First time posting in this part of WUS... hi all!
> I must say I am keen to order the Mission to the Moon MoonSwatch once available online. Looks pretty awesome in my opinion.
> Here's what was on my wristt this afternoon:
> View attachment 16522712


That is one nice looking watch!


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

There was a bucket load of craziness going on in Sydney today with Swatch Mania.

I’m trying to understand the reaction. OK there will be some who thought they pay the rent by flipping a few of them but restrictions on purchases must have slowed down that impulse.

The other possibility is bragging rights on Instagram that got one in day one. The strap looks awful - a great puffy Velcro thing with a four inch Speedy logo.

The demographic was 20’s to 30’s, guys and girls with more of a sample representation from members of the Asian community in the group lining up early. A similar mix to the group who line up at Gucci nearby. Demographics only tell us who - not why.

Quite the spectacle and a sell out. Good for Swatch I guess. This photo from News coverage


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

InitialAndPitch said:


> There was a bucket load of craziness going on in Sydney today with Swatch Mania.
> 
> I’m trying to understand the reaction. OK there will be some who thought they pay the rent by flipping a few of them but restrictions on purchases must have slowed down that impulse.
> 
> ...


Crazy. A fellow WUS member from Sydney texted me the photos this morning. LOL.

Having said that, plenty of flexing happening now on the Australian Watch Facebook page. Not necessarily the demographics you mentioned as seen from all those flexing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The flexing has begun... Some lucky Aussies picked them up this morning and started posting on FB. Photos owned by the respective owners who posted on FB.










I got to say that I am warming up to the design and colours. I think it actually looks good in real life and not in a studio setting.


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

BundyBear said:


> Crazy. A fellow WUS member from Sydney texted me the photos this morning. LOL.
> 
> Having said that, plenty of flexing happening now on the Australian Watch Facebook page. *Not necessarily the demographics* you mentioned as seen from all those flexing.


The thing about informal demographics is that they are likely to be different if you look in the other direction. Crazy stuff


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

FerrisAus said:


> First time posting in this part of WUS... hi all!
> I must say I am keen to order the Mission to the Moon MoonSwatch once available online. Looks pretty awesome in my opinion.
> Here's what was on my wristt this afternoon:
> View attachment 16522712


Welcome mate and that's a fantastic watch.


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Welcome mate and that's a fantastic watch.


Cheers mate!


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Cheer; cheer the red and the white














Regards,


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

James A said:


> Cheer; cheer the red and the white
> 
> View attachment 16524391
> 
> ...


That is a must be watch for you if you’re a Buddy fan or a Sydney Swans fan.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> That is a must be watch for you if you’re a Buddy fan or a Sydney Swans fan.


I'm also a Storm fan so any suggestions? 

Regards,


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

James A said:


> I'm also a Storm fan so any suggestions?
> 
> Regards,


LOL. MoonSwatch mission to Neptune for you, I guess.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> That is a must be watch for you if you’re a Buddy fan or a Sydney Swans fan.


Weill I’m a Swans & Dragons supporter…. My sisters have already suggested I need the red and white MoonSwatch


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

RedVee said:


> Weill I’m a Swans & Dragons supporter…. My sisters have already suggested I need the red and white MoonSwatch


Poor you… hope you can get the watch. Stories coming in from the around the world shows that the same mayhem was played out everywhere the MoonSwatch was being sold.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. @Gunnar_917 told me that the riot squad was out in force. Plenty of pushing and shoving. Same story in Melbourne. Watches sold out in 10 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 16522556
> 
> ...


Yep, the Rolex effect in action.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

InitialAndPitch said:


> There was a bucket load of craziness going on in Sydney today with Swatch Mania.
> 
> I’m trying to understand the reaction. OK there will be some who thought they pay the rent by flipping a few of them but restrictions on purchases must have slowed down that impulse.
> 
> ...


Crazy stuff, a mate of mine spent most of yesterday trying to hunt one them down, the Swatch Boutique in Brisbane closed down before COVID...


----------



## Event_Horizon (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi guys,

Newbie here. Looking to buy an Omega and have decided on the Aqua Terra Small Seconds in 41mm (blue dial with blue rubber strap variant).

Would any of you be able to recommend an AD where I can get a semi decent discount? I’m from Victoria but can visit Sydney if really need to. Would prefer to avoid an interstate trip for the sake of convenience andwould be happy to place the order, and pay, over the phone. I do have a mate who can help with some discount but thought I’d ask the wonderful peeps here for advice, and see if I’m able to get any better.

Stretching myself with the budget but my heart’s set on it. It’s gonna be my first and all-in-one Omega, so I’d really appreciate any help or advice that you can provide.

Thanks heaps!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Event_Horizon said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Newbie here. Looking to buy an Omega and have decided on the Aqua Terra Small Seconds in 41mm (blue dial with blue rubber strap variant).
> 
> ...


This one?









Seamaster Aqua Terra 150M Co-Axial Master Chronometer Small Seconds 41 mm - 220.12.41.21.03.005 | OMEGA AU®


Discover the Seamaster Aqua Terra 150M Co-Axial Master Chronometer Small Seconds 41 mm Watch - 220.12.41.21.03.005!




www.omegawatches.com





You have plenty of choices in Melbourne with three Omega boutiques and two retailers in Monards and Hardy Brothers. Personal choice for me is Hardy Brothers. I have had a good buying experience from Hardy Brothers and could get a discount too if you are nice. I have heard it’s hard to negotiate a discount from the boutiques but o haven’t put that to the test.


----------



## Event_Horizon (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi mate, yes that’s the one.

Boutiques won’t discount at all unfortunately. I did check with Hardy’s a couple of weeks ago but the response was very underwhelming (store seems to be under management). And I did make it clear that I was ready to purchase. The chap I’m dealing with in Monards is quite nice but don’t know what the go is as he mentioned his hands are tied.. 

So if someone has any contacts, and can PM me, that would really be great!



BundyBear said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Event_Horizon said:


> Hi mate, yes that’s the one.
> 
> Boutiques won’t discount at all unfortunately. I did check with Hardy’s a couple of weeks ago but the response was very underwhelming (store seems to be under management). And I did make it clear that I was ready to purchase. The chap I’m dealing with in Monards is quite nice but don’t know what the go is as he mentioned his hands are tied..
> 
> So if someone has any contacts, and can PM me, that would really be great!



I know someone at Monards , Goldcoast. But I reckon it will be hard to do the negotiation over the phone. 

Did you try looking "watchesofmayfair" online website. I got my SMP300M Diver from them. Here's a link for the white dial of the AT 150M. I reckon if you give them a call you may get a good deal.

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra 150M Co‑Axial Master Chronometer Small Seconds 41mm 220.10.41.21.02.004


----------



## Event_Horizon (Nov 29, 2020)

Thanks Kris mate! I could be wrong, being new and all that, but I don’t believe that Watches of Mayfair are authorised dealers (or perhaps grey market) so I’m hesitant to go that route. Would it be ok if I PM you to discuss further?



Krish47 said:


> I know someone at Monards , Goldcoast. But I reckon it will be hard to do the negotiation over the phone.
> 
> Did you try looking "watchesofmayfair" online website. I got my SMP300M Diver from them. Here's a link for the white dial of the AT 150M. I reckon if you give them a call you may get a good deal.
> 
> ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Event_Horizon said:


> Thanks Kris mate! I could be wrong, being new and all that, but I don’t believe that Watches of Mayfair are authorised dealers (or perhaps grey market) so I’m hesitant to go that route. Would it be ok if I PM you to discuss further?


No, Watches of Mayfair is not an authorised dealer.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> No, Watches of Mayfair is not an authorised dealer.


Yeah mate, that's correct. They are like Chronext. i.e. it will be bought from an AD some where in the world and they will send to you. Mine was from an AD in Paris. I got that checked out with the Omega boutique in CBD.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Event_Horizon said:


> Thanks Kris mate! I could be wrong, being new and all that, but I don’t believe that Watches of Mayfair are authorised dealers (or perhaps grey market) so I’m hesitant to go that route. *Would it be ok if I PM you to discuss further?*


Anytime mate.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Krish47 said:


> Yeah mate, that's correct. They are like Chronext. i.e. it will be bought from an AD some where in the world and they will send to you. Mine was from an AD in Paris. I got that checked out with the Omega boutique in CBD.
> 
> View attachment 16525061


Godfrey:
And its always better to give them a call and ask about on the manufacturer warranty details to be on safer side.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Used an old belt to make a “Distressed” strap for my PAM 510, the Blue & Yellow stitching represents the distress the people of Ukraine are suffering, my small token of support for them and a quick end to their distress.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Long shot I know, as not every watch collector in Australia is subscribed to this thread, but would there happen to be a collector in or near Sarina in North Queensland who was expecting a 2-slot watch box in brown from an Amazon seller and instead was yesterday delivered a 4-slot watch box in blue? If so, it would be great to touch base as I'm sure we'll get it sorted out faster and better than relying on the seller and Amazon's painful messaging system.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

First attempt at a Rally style strap, poor photos I know.


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

BigEd said:


> First attempt at a Rally style strap, poor photos I know.
> View attachment 16546938
> 
> View attachment 16546939


Nice 

Like the jigsaw too!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

arcadelt said:


> Long shot I know, as not every watch collector in Australia is subscribed to this thread, but would there happen to be a collector in or near Sarina in North Queensland who was expecting a 2-slot watch box in brown from an Amazon seller and instead was yesterday delivered a 4-slot watch box in blue? If so, it would be great to touch base as I'm sure we'll get it sorted out faster and better than relying on the seller and Amazon's painful messaging system.


I am in not so far north QLD, so not the buyer but nice watch case. Would you mind sharing the link to the store?

By the way, are you the Amazon vendor or has that vendor mistakenly sent the wrong cases out?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigEd said:


> First attempt at a Rally style strap, poor photos I know.
> View attachment 16546938
> 
> View attachment 16546939


Nice one, Ed 

Must have taken you a while to do the jigsaw puzzle. I ever only did a large jigsaw pizza once in my life during uni days and it took me as long as I needed to complete the course. LOL.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> I am in not so far north QLD, so not the buyer but nice watch case. Would you mind sharing the link to the store?
> 
> By the way, are you the Amazon vendor or has that vendor mistakenly sent the wrong cases out?


I'm the buyer.

New Leather Watch Box with Zipper Ostrich Skin Pattern Watch Storage Case Black Jewelry Gift Collect Box Package Travel Box W034 (Color : 4 Slots Blue) : Amazon.com.au: Clothing, Shoes & Accessories

Buy at your own risk. Seller is very unresponsive to sorting out the problem. Better to find a seller on eBay.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> I am in not so far north QLD, so not the buyer but nice watch case. Would you mind sharing the link to the store?
> 
> By the way, are you the Amazon vendor or has that vendor mistakenly sent the wrong cases out?


Hi mate, are you by any chance in Bundaberg? I had a watch friend up there named Nathan. His user name here was Kew. I haven't been able to contact him for years, would you know him by any chance?

He was a mainstay on the Orient forum and we did a lot of trades and sales together. I miss his knowledge and incredible collection of vintage and new Orients.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

arcadelt said:


> I'm the buyer.
> 
> New Leather Watch Box with Zipper Ostrich Skin Pattern Watch Storage Case Black Jewelry Gift Collect Box Package Travel Box W034 (Color : 4 Slots Blue) : Amazon.com.au: Clothing, Shoes & Accessories
> 
> Buy at your own risk. Seller is very unresponsive to sorting out the problem. Better to find a seller on eBay.


Thanks for the heads up. Probably not buy from the guy then. Hope you get yours sorted out.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Hi mate, are you by any chance in Bundaberg? I had a watch friend up there named Nathan. His user name here was Kew. I haven't been able to contact him for years, would you know him by any chance?
> 
> He was a mainstay on the Orient forum and we did a lot of trades and sales together. I miss his knowledge and incredible collection of vintage and new Orients.


Nah, I am in Perth but am actually in Brisbane at the moment doing some work for a client.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Nah, I am in Perth but am actually in Brisbane at the moment doing some work for a client.


You still in brissie mate?


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

Do you guys know if Starbuy replenishes their stock, or once a model sells out that's it?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

watchersam said:


> Do you guys know if Starbuy replenishes their stock, or once a model sells out that's it?


Not sure but they ran out of marine masters.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> You still in brissie mate?


LOL. You must have missed my post in fowl. Yes, I am.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

watchersam said:


> Do you guys know if Starbuy replenishes their stock, or once a model sells out that's it?


Yes and no. Best to call them and ask if new stocks are coming for what you are after?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I like Starbuy, but when buying my SBBN033, I had to get it from the Seiko Boutique, They kindly sent one out factory fresh and even rang me to let me know when it was coming. It was discontinued but I didn't want the Prospex symbol on the dial as I prefer the Marinemaster Professional text. I was lucky to get possibly the last one in Oz. Full 5 year boutique warranty and a grand less than the new version with it's various upgrades.


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

As long as people are prepared to line up for an empty Rolex store in Sydney, ongoing madness in prices is assured. The line was longer earlier in the day. Crazy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Line? What line?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Why are people going to an empty store. I asked the local hourglass about Rolex watches and didn't even get a response


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Why are people going to an empty store. I asked the local hourglass about Rolex watches and didn't even get a response


Those people are there to buy Datejust or gold sports watches.


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi everyone, when buying watches online, is there a recommended shop based in Australia, or do we shop from the same shops the Americans do and just pay up for shipping? I'm not talking high-end, just watches that are around $1000 or so. Also, when trying to sell a watch, where would one do it locally? Gumtree or Facebook maybe? Again not a high end watch, something around $1000. Thanks everyone.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

When I was in Australia I bought watches online from:

Gnomon would be my first choice
Star Jewellers - for Seiko and Citizen locally available
Shopping Japan - for JDM watches
I also bought one watch from Jomashop in NY


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

I’ve had great experiences buying watches online through local stores starbuy, saleras, and ozdigitalwatch. I have also purchased from overseas and can recommend chino watch, seiya, and jomashop.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Verdict said:


> Hi everyone, when buying watches online, is there a recommended shop based in Australia, or do we shop from the same shops the Americans do and just pay up for shipping? I'm not talking high-end, just watches that are around $1000 or so. Also, when trying to sell a watch, where would one do it locally? Gumtree or Facebook maybe? Again not a high end watch, something around $1000. Thanks everyone.


Generally, yes. There's also local based authorised dealers that will ship locally. Starbuy, ozdigitalwatch, timeandtide, define, etc.

For selling, we have a local Australian Facebook group called Australian Watch Buy Swap Sell - AWBSS for short - and is very active. You can find Jody from Just One More Watch on there too


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Generally, yes. There's also local based authorised dealers that will ship locally. Starbuy, ozdigitalwatch, timeandtide, define, etc.
> 
> For selling, we have a local Australian Facebook group called Australian Watch Buy Swap Sell - AWBSS for short - and is very active. You can find Jody from Just One More Watch on there too


Yes I sell on there, but have not been active for a while due to injury.


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

I strolled past Timekeeper and Vintage Watch co in Sydney a few days ago and checked these out for an acquaintance who wants a GMT (unfazed apparently by buying at the top of the market...) 

Question is this: what kind of margin do you think these guys target and need to achieve on these given that the Pepsi is $46,800 and the Batman is $43,500. Not sure off these kinds of outlets are working on consignment or they buy outright and need to return 20/25/30% + given they have bricks and mortar outlets.

Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

InitialAndPitch said:


> I strolled past Timekeeper and Vintage Watch co in Sydney a few days ago and checked these out for an acquaintance who wants a GMT (unfazed apparently by buying at the top of the market...)
> 
> Question is this: what kind of margin do you think these guys target and need to achieve on these given that the Pepsi is $46,800 and the Batman is $43,500. Not sure off these kinds of outlets are working on consignment or they buy outright and need to return 20/25/30% + given they have bricks and mortar outlets.
> 
> ...


I would say their mark ups are in the region of 30 to 40%. These similar models are advertised on Chrono24 at the mid 30k mark. Asking for over 40k tells me that they probably bought these off a flipper at MSRP plus a small profit. Flipper earns a month's salary and has the money before the credit card is due.

I have had arguments with used dealers before and they always benchmark the highest price you can find on Chrono24 as proof of what the market rate is. Your friend is better off buying from a Japanese dealer. Less hassle.


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

BundyBear said:


> I would say their mark ups are in the region of 30 to 40%. These similar models are advertised on Chrono24 at the mid 30k mark. Asking for over 40k tells me that they probably bought these off a flipper at MSRP plus a small profit. Flipper earns a month's salary and has the money before the credit card is due.
> 
> I have had arguments with used dealers before and they always benchmark the highest price you can find on Chrono24 as proof of what the market rate is. Your friend is better off buying from a Japanese dealer. Less hassle.


Thanks for the reply.

Yes I agree that he could much better by looking further afield but I suspect there is comfort in proximity. And yes, benchmarking against chrono 24 is disingenuous because 1. That's asking price only and 2. chrono24 charge such high fees so the flipper needs a taste, the reseller needs a taste and chrono24 needs a taste.

I'm still urging him to not to pay that kind of money even if he must have it now because there are better options.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

InitialAndPitch said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yes I agree that he could much better by looking further afield but I suspect there is comfort in proximity. And yes, benchmarking against chrono 24 is disingenuous because 1. That's asking price only and 2. chrono24 charge such high fees so the flipper needs a taste, the reseller needs a taste and chrono24 needs a taste.
> 
> I'm still urging him to not to pay that kind of money even if he must have it now because there are better options.


You could negotiate with TK or VWC. I believe that the dealers are buying the watches at around AU$22k to $24k. If VWC adds 40% mark-up, the selling price will be around $34k; add GST to that, and it will be $38k. Any higher than that is aspirational, and we know Vintage tend to be on the high side, although there's room to negotiate with them. TK - best to ask others who had dealings with them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

InitialAndPitch said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yes I agree that he could much better by looking further afield but I suspect there is comfort in proximity. And yes, benchmarking against chrono 24 is disingenuous because 1. That's asking price only and 2. chrono24 charge such high fees so the flipper needs a taste, the reseller needs a taste and chrono24 needs a taste.
> 
> I'm still urging him to not to pay that kind of money even if he must have it now because there are better options.


You could negotiate with TK or VWC. I believe that the dealers are buying the watches at around AU$22k to $24k. If VWC adds 40% mark-up, the selling price will be around $34k; add GST to that, and it will be $38k. Any higher than that is aspirational, and we know Vintage tend to be on the high side, although there's room to negotiate with them. TK - best to ask others who had dealings with them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

^^^ weird double post! Yay!


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

InitialAndPitch said:


> I'm still urging him to not to pay that kind of money even if he must have it now because there are better options.


I have no words... Three times retail and people are still buying. The amazing watches you could buy for that money and people spend it on a stainless steel Rolex. The world in completely insane.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

InitialAndPitch said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yes I agree that he could much better by looking further afield but I suspect there is comfort in proximity. And yes, benchmarking against chrono 24 is disingenuous because 1. That's asking price only and 2. chrono24 charge such high fees so the flipper needs a taste, the reseller needs a taste and chrono24 needs a taste.
> 
> I'm still urging him to not to pay that kind of money even if he must have it now because there are better options.


Hey @InitialAndPitch - how about I sell him a watch and you and me split the profits eh? 

Rolex GMT-Master II
$29,279





Rolex Batman 126710BLNR | Ref. 126710BLNR Watches on Chrono24


Find low prices for 887 Rolex Batman ref. 126710BLNR watches on Chrono24. Compare deals and buy a ref. 126710BLNR watch.




chrono24.app


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

CFK-OB said:


> I have no words... Three times retail and people are still buying. The amazing watches you could buy for that money and people spend it on a stainless steel Rolex. The world in completely insane.


Exactly. I won't be paying over $40k when I can buy one off a Japanese reputable dealer at 2/3 the price.


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

BundyBear said:


> Exactly. I won't be paying over $40k when I can buy one off a Japanese reputable dealer at 2/3 the price.


I appreciate the replies.

The obvious question that comes out of all this is: if as a seller you could get $22 to 23k from TK etc, how much would a seller need to get to make the risks of selling privately worthwhile?


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Probably not buy from the guy then. Hope you get yours sorted out.


Would you be interested in buying the one I got sent?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

arcadelt said:


> Would you be interested in buying the one I got sent?


A four slot?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyone dealt with the Seiko Boutique? I bought a few watches from them including my Tuna, and just bought a SARX029 Presage with a black Urushi dial. I ordered and paid on Wednesday and when I asked for tracking info they told me that it should ship on Friday and I will receive an email when its shipped. Well it's Saturday and no email with tracking. Not venting just a little annoyed at the lack of communication, after all it's a significant amount of money for a watch.

I seem to remember dealing with them and the guy I spoke to said that sometimes the tracking info isn't sent to the client, and I'm hoping that is what has happened in this case. has anyone had a similar issue?


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> A four slot?


No, two slot.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

arcadelt said:


> No, two slot.


No, probably not mate. Thanks for offering.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> No, probably not mate. Thanks for offering.


All good. When my replacement parcel arrives, I may have a few 4-slots available.


----------



## Khaja (Aug 1, 2020)

Pete26 said:


> Anyone dealt with the Seiko Boutique? I bought a few watches from them including my Tuna, and just bought a SARX029 Presage with a black Urushi dial. I ordered and paid on Wednesday and when I asked for tracking info they told me that it should ship on Friday and I will receive an email when its shipped. Well it's Saturday and no email with tracking. Not venting just a little annoyed at the lack of communication, after all it's a significant amount of money for a watch.
> 
> I seem to remember dealing with them and the guy I spoke to said that sometimes the tracking info isn't sent to the client, and I'm hoping that is what has happened in this case. has anyone had a similar issue?


I’ve been thinking about ordering the sarx029 from them as well, keep us posted on what happens and also if you like the watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

To all Aussies and our friends across the Tasman if you're commemorating ANZAC Day.

Thank you also to all current and former service personnel, and to the countless other non-uniformed people in support roles.

Lest we forget.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

WW1 Trench Watch.










Lest we forget.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Khaja said:


> I’ve been thinking about ordering the sarx029 from them as well, keep us posted on what happens and also if you like the watch.


Will do, I'm hoping it arrives tomorrow. I also pulled the trigger on a G-Shock men in rusty black Frogman from Wallace Bishop. These were discontinued years ago so not sure how Wallace Bishop have one in a clearance sale. I had one back in 2010 but foolishly sold it. This one will stay in my modest collection.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Strap made for Steinhart Bronze Pilot, buckle from an old briefcase from Salvos


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

A bit late on parade; we're 13h behind AEST...









Houtman Pilbara


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Rusty427 said:


> With Russia being bad boys, no more Rolexes for you, who would like to see their Rolex allotment sent down under?
> 
> Aussies get the rough end of the pineapple  when it comes to Rolex allotment. You have to suck and dag just to get on the non existent waiting list.
> 
> We certainly have been good little globalists the last couple of years. I think we should be rewarded with more Rolexes!


Whichever party puts this into their policies.........


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Rusty427 said:


> Sydney has been pretty hard of late, lots of buyers not much stock.
> Perhaps WA is a better market, especially with your boarders being closed for so long.


Nope


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> To all Aussies and our friends across the Tasman if you're commemorating ANZAC Day.
> 
> Thank you also to all current and former service personnel, and to the countless other non-uniformed people in support roles.
> 
> ...


Posted elsewhere yet?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Posted elsewhere yet?


Umm… where?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Just wondering what the average waiting time is for a Rolex Submariner Date in Australia. I have my name down at the 2 AD's in Brisbane and its been over 3 years. Is the Sub-Date harder to get than the no date Submariner?

I sold a watch to a guy in Townsville and he said he waited just over 3 years for his no date Sub


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Just wondering what the average waiting time is for a Rolex Submariner Date in Australia. I have my name down at the 2 AD's in Brisbane and its been over 3 years. Is the Sub-Date harder to get than the no date Submariner?
> 
> I sold a watch to a guy in Townsville and he said he waited just over 3 years for his no date Sub


I was in Langfords the other day and the young Korean girl laughed me out the shop. She said 5 years or so.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> I was in Langfords the other day and the young Korean girl laughed me out the shop. She said 5 years or so.


Seriously, that is ridiculous? I think that I will move on to other brands. I ordered a Seiko SARX029 last week and the Boutique told me that the watch will ship today, they have had lots of staff down with COVID. I don't want to sound insensitive but I hope that no-one in the warehouse handles my watch and has COVID. I believe the virus can survive for several days on surfaces.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Seriously, that is ridiculous? I think that I will move on to other brands. I ordered a Seiko SARX029 last week and the Boutique told me that the watch will ship today, they have had lots of staff down with COVID. I don't want to sound insensitive but I hope that no-one in the warehouse handles my watch and has COVID. I believe the virus can survive for several days on surfaces.


No kidding mate. I travel quite a bit and since border restrictions are down, I have been back to the east coast and popped into the Rolex ADs and was only in Brisbane last week. Visited Hour Glass and Langfords and both said no stock. Girl in Langfords said 5 years and the small man in Hour Glass said "put in your order but there is no guarantee when we will have stock as there is a long wait list". But I got the cold reception at Hour Glass because the man next to me was buying a Patek Philippe. LOL.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Umm… where?


Never mind ..


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> No kidding mate. I travel quite a bit and since border restrictions are down, I have been back to the east coast and popped into the Rolex ADs and was only in Brisbane last week. Visited Hour Glass and Langfords and both said no stock. Girl in Langfords said 5 years and the small man in Hour Glass said "put in your order but there is no guarantee when we will have stock as there is a long wait list". But I got the cold reception at Hour Glass because the man next to me was buying a Patek Philippe. LOL.


That's terrible, it almost puts me off buying anything. The Hourglass told me the same thing and also stated that they are under no obligation to provide me with a watch, even if I'm on a list.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> No kidding mate. I travel quite a bit and since border restrictions are down, I have been back to the east coast and popped into the Rolex ADs and was only in Brisbane last week. Visited Hour Glass and Langfords and both said no stock. Girl in Langfords said 5 years and the small man in Hour Glass said "put in your order but there is no guarantee when we will have stock as there is a long wait list". But I got the cold reception at Hour Glass because the man next to me was buying a Patek Philippe. LOL.


I am trying to cancel my order from the Seiko boutique. Their communication is appalling and they took my money a week ago. I received an email that my order was leaving today, a week after I placed the order. Their excuse is that everyone is down with COVID, which is the main reason I'm cancelling. I can't afford to catch it. stainless steel can contain traces of COVID for 5-7 days.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> That's terrible, it almost puts me off buying anything. The Hourglass told me the same thing and also stated that they are under no obligation to provide me with a watch, even if I'm on a list.


I am off The Hour Glass. Got the same cold shoulder from their Melbourne store as well. That's two stores from the same chain with an attitude. Won't be shopping there even if they were the last Rolex AD in Australia. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I am trying to cancel my order from the Seiko boutique. Their communication is appalling and they took my money a week ago. I received an email that my order was leaving today, a week after I placed the order. Their excuse is that everyone is down with COVID, which is the main reason I'm cancelling. I can't afford to catch it. stainless steel can contain traces of COVID for 5-7 days.


I guess they can't help it if people left, right, and centre are getting it and they are staying home sick. They only time someone can respond to your email is when they are back at work.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> I was in Langfords the other day and the young Korean girl laughed me out the shop. She said 5 years or so.


What were you wearing, Trev ?

I've received Sterling service whenever I've been there, the last time I was in a t-shirt and shorts as I was on holidays.

This was pre-Covid, I ought to add.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> I guess they can't help it if people left, right, and centre are getting it and they are staying home sick. They only time someone can respond to your email is when they are back at work.


Jason from the Boutique rang me and explained that all sick staff were close contacts so no-one has been sick in the warehouse. he apologised profusely as he's away in WA and the timezone is hard to judge. We spoke for about 20 minutes and explained that I was a good Seiko customer. He said that warehouse staff were down and their usual courier came down sick so packages have not been picked up etc. I did not cancel the order after that conversation.

Now that's customer service.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Russ1965 said:


> What were you wearing, Trev ?
> 
> I've received Sterling service whenever I've been there, the last time I was in a t-shirt and shorts as I was on holidays.
> 
> This was pre-Covid, I ought to add.


I suspect I haven't got the call because even though I was dressed in smart office wear, I had a Squale Sub Homage on my wrist.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> Jason from the Boutique rang me and explained that all sick staff were close contacts so no-one has been sick in the warehouse. he apologised profusely as he's away in WA and the timezone is hard to judge. We spoke for about 20 minutes and explained that I was a good Seiko customer. He said that warehouse staff were down and their usual courier came down sick so packages have not been picked up etc. I did not cancel the order after that conversation.
> 
> Now that's customer service.


I love happy endings, Pete 👍


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Russ1965 said:


> What were you wearing, Trev ?
> 
> I've received Sterling service whenever I've been there, the last time I was in a t-shirt and shorts as I was on holidays.
> 
> This was pre-Covid, I ought to add.


Totally Work Wear. 

Nah, was in yachting style casual wear. To be fair, Hour Glass offered the solid gold Daytona for a mere $49k


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I suspect I haven't got the call because even though I was dressed in smart office wear, I had a Squale Sub Homage on my wrist.


Tsk tsk. They may sell you a Sub if you wore an Omega Seamaster…


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Glad I can’t afford a Rolex. It’s kind of mind boggling isn’t it.


----------



## Jeff_T (Jan 24, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> Just wondering what the average waiting time is for a Rolex Submariner Date in Australia. I have my name down at the 2 AD's in Brisbane and its been over 3 years. Is the Sub-Date harder to get than the no date Submariner?
> 
> I sold a watch to a guy in Townsville and he said he waited just over 3 years for his no date Sub


Put my name down for a sub (no date) at the Melbourne ADs 3 years ago next month. Based on conversations and treatment when I've followed up I'm not expecting a call.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm not either, but kudos to the Seiko Boutique, they shipped this yesterday and I got it today. Pics don't do it justice.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I'm not either, but kudos to the Seiko Boutique, they shipped this yesterday and I got it today. Pics don't do it justice.


Nice, very nice.


----------



## Khaja (Aug 1, 2020)

Pete26 said:


> Jason from the Boutique rang me and explained that all sick staff were close contacts so no-one has been sick in the warehouse. he apologised profusely as he's away in WA and the timezone is hard to judge. We spoke for about 20 minutes and explained that I was a good Seiko customer. He said that warehouse staff were down and their usual courier came down sick so packages have not been picked up etc. I did not cancel the order after that conversation.
> 
> Now that's customer service.


That watch is beautiful. I was waiting to see what happened. Glad to see that it all worked out!. I'll be buying the sarx from them as well.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Khaja said:


> That watch is beautiful. I was waiting to see what happened. Glad to see that it all worked out!. I'll be buying the sarx from them as well.


Jason told me that they were running low on these. Because of the work that goes into the lacquer dial only around 15 are produced per day. I can thoroughly recommend this watch as the dial is mesmerising in real life.

The price is not much more than buying from Gnomon or Seiya, but with the Boutique they give a 5 year warranty as well as freebies. I got a Seiko pen, a notebook and a cardboard watch holder.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

Hi all, new member from Melbourne...good to see an all-AU thread!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Tyco said:


> Hi all, new member from Melbourne...good to see all-AU thread!


You found us! Now for the secret handshake....


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

BundyBear said:


> You found us! Now for the secret handshake....


There's a secret handshake? I miss all the fun stuff!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

CFK-OB said:


> There's a secret handshake? I miss all the fun stuff!


It's called wanking.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

So this thread is only for wankers? 🤫


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Tyco said:


> So this thread is only for wankers? 🤫


LOL. Nothing like the circle jerk that is some threads.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Just thought I would share a picture of some wild life. Here's a picture of my resident Bandicoot. He lives nearby and comes out to forage for food - or rather, dig up the lawn. LOL. 

But it's nice to see wild life living amongst built up areas. However, not seen the family of black cockatoos and a falcon for a while now. 😥


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

BundyBear said:


> Mate, look up The Watch Gallery in Little Collins Street. They stock a lot of Omega watches and his prices are already very competitive. No need for cheap stunts like 10% off.


Thanks for the heads up on that place...might go for a trot over the river tomorrow and check him out...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I bought myself a Grand Seiko this week, I feel very lucky. I bought it on Thursday and got it delivered yesterday. The Grand Seiko Boutique are great.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Tyco said:


> Thanks for the heads up on that place...might go for a trot over the river tomorrow and check him out...


Worth also going up the hill a bit to the Watch Collector. I've bought from both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

I was reluctant to share this as it was such a bargain, but I'm a good citizen. For your purchase pleasure is a "Tiffany" 41 at the knockdown price of $58,995.00 available in Sydney.

I'm waiting for the price to go up more before I buy....but you go first by all means....


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

InitialAndPitch said:


> I was reluctant to share this as it was such a bargain, but I'm a good citizen. For your purchase pleasure is a "Tiffany" 41 at the knockdown price of $58,995.00 available in Sydney.
> 
> I'm waiting for the price to go up more before I buy....but you go first by all means....
> 
> View attachment 16618770


Do you think they’ll take $60k?


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

Techme said:


> Do you think they’ll take $60k?


You’re dreaming! It’s been 4 hours, it’s worth $64k now - buy it and take it straight to the pool room.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

InitialAndPitch said:


> I was reluctant to share this as it was such a bargain, but I'm a good citizen. For your purchase pleasure is a "Tiffany" 41 at the knockdown price of $58,995.00 available in Sydney.
> 
> I'm waiting for the price to go up more before I buy....but you go first by all means....
> 
> View attachment 16618770


Looks like a Zaeger advertisement listing.

Please be our guest and buy it for Mrs InitialAndPitch. Throw in some jewellery while you’re at it and it may open the door to some hard to get pieces as well.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. Nothing like the circle jerk that is some threads.


So no need for me to move there... bummer.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> So no need for me to move there... bummer.


LOL. You’re always welcomed down under.

Wait… that didn’t come out right


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

InitialAndPitch said:


> I was reluctant to share this as it was such a bargain, but I'm a good citizen. For your purchase pleasure is a "Tiffany" 41 at the knockdown price of $58,995.00 available in Sydney.
> 
> I'm waiting for the price to go up more before I buy....but you go first by all means....
> 
> View attachment 16618770


That's ridiculous


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

InitialAndPitch said:


> I was reluctant to share this as it was such a bargain, but I'm a good citizen. For your purchase pleasure is a "Tiffany" 41 at the knockdown price of $58,995.00 available in Sydney.
> 
> I'm waiting for the price to go up more before I buy....but you go first by all means....
> 
> View attachment 16618770


Pass… 😊


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

Shop for Beautiful Watches, Jewellery and Gold at AGD Austalia


At AGD Austrlia Online, we are selling a huge variety of white, yellow and rose gold jewellery including rings, bracelets, necklaces as well as a huge range of collectables (Supreme, Louis Vutton, etc.) and watches (Omega, Breitling) and not limited to rose, yellow and white gold colours or Bullion!




shop.agdpreciousmetals.com





This place might be worth a look if you are meandering around the Melbourne CBD.


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

Here’s a uniquely Australian location that’s become a shrine

I passed by the Carinda pub in northwest NSW and dropped into the bar where David Bowie filmed his clip for Let’s Dance in 1983. The scene is just as he left it - a real time warp. It’s pretty remote, Emus all over the place and the locals are colourful too. I snapped this pic + you can watch the vid below.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

InitialAndPitch said:


> Here’s a uniquely Australian location that’s become a shrine
> 
> I passed by the Carinda pub in northwest NSW and dropped into the bar where David Bowie filmed his clip for Let’s Dance in 1983. The scene is just as he left it - a real time warp. It’s pretty remote, Emus all over the place and the locals are colourful too. I snapped this pic + you can watch the vid below.
> 
> ...


Great stuff! Thanks for sharing! One of my favourite music videos as a teenager back in the day.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

InitialAndPitch said:


> Here’s a uniquely Australian location that’s become a shrine
> 
> I passed by the Carinda pub in northwest NSW and dropped into the bar where David Bowie filmed his clip for Let’s Dance in 1983. The scene is just as he left it - a real time warp. It’s pretty remote, Emus all over the place and the locals are colourful too. I snapped this pic + you can watch the vid below.
> 
> ...


Couldn't he find a more remote location?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Couldn't he find a more remote location?


He probably pinned the map on the wall and threw a dart at it. Anywhere is remote. …


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> He probably pinned the map on the wall and threw a dart at it. Anywhere is remote. …


I know, I once drove from Sydney to Bathurst...


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

Checked out the skeletonised Mido Multifort at a dealer in the city today...nice piece for the money.


----------



## Khaja (Aug 1, 2020)

Tyco said:


> Checked out the skeletonised Mido Multifort at a dealer in the city today...nice piece for the money.
> View attachment 16657185


Nice, I think Mido is part of the swatch group. I've been looking at their full titanium diver, which is good value at 1600 aud.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

Khaja said:


> Nice, I think Mido is part of the swatch group. I've been looking at their full titanium diver, which is good value at 1600 aud.


I was looking at the the Ocean Star 200 for an everyday banger but got a good deal on a Tissot SeaStar Silicium for under $1k so I got that. Probably should of gone the Mido and payed the extra coin...anyhoo...

Mido & Tissot are Swatch.


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I know, I once drove from Sydney to Bathurst...


The way Sydney is spreading out these days, Bathurst is almost an outer-lying suburb of the city. It's a good drive across the mountains. Carinda is north west of Bathurst and another 450 k's.

Bathurst is roughly under the 8 hour 24 white flag on the map.

Fun fact, you join very distinguished alumni having done that trip - Charles Darwin did the Sydney to Bathurst trip in 1836.










The best bit is visiting the home of high culture at the BIG BOGAN in the Bogan Shire area


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I know, I once drove from Sydney to Bathurst...


You, da man!  

Did you try to race around the "circuit"? 😬


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> You, da man!
> 
> Did you try to race around the "circuit"? 😬


Mate, I was driving a Wrangler Unlimited...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Mate, I was driving a Wrangler Unlimited...


I would race anything that has a motor in it.


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

Two quick questions:

Has anybody bought straps from The Sydney Strap Co? Quality ok?

Second q, these guys use quick release spring bars. I’ve not used them before, are they pretty bulletproof - if I stick the Rolex on a quick release strap is it likely to fail at the exact moment I’m leaning over the side of the Manly Ferry?

I’m no genius when it comes to strap swapping and spring bar fitting. Just saying..


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

InitialAndPitch said:


> Two quick questions:
> 
> Has anybody bought straps from The Sydney Strap Co? Quality ok?
> 
> ...


I have bought some straps from them. Most are OK quality straps. The exceptions from what I had is below, really worth the money.










And the below dont have quick release.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

InitialAndPitch said:


> Two quick questions:
> 
> Has anybody bought straps from The Sydney Strap Co? Quality ok?
> 
> ...


With the massive amount of players in the strap industry these days I think that there are higher quality elsewhere. Just MO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

Krish47 said:


> I have bought some straps from them. Most are OK quality straps. The exceptions from what I had is below, really worth the money.
> 
> View attachment 16659365
> 
> ...


Thanks. It’s not about risking the cash, it’s mainly about having to throw stuff away if it’s dodgy. 👍


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

Michael Day said:


> With the massive amount of players in the strap industry these days I think that there are higher quality elsewhere. Just MO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have a Rubber B in a deployment clasp and clasp but there’s too much messing around to remove the clasp on the Jubilee each time.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

InitialAndPitch said:


> Two quick questions:
> 
> Has anybody bought straps from The Sydney Strap Co? Quality ok?
> 
> ...


These are just Aliexpress straps with a massive mark-up. I have the blue FKM one and it's brilliant. Cost around $12 in a sale. Try looking through the Juelong store. I think this is it.









You can also try the Onthelevel Watchband Store


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> Did you try to race around the "circuit"? 😬


I drove my old VE Series II SV6 around the Bathurst circuit back in 2014. Sticking firmly to the 60kmh speed limit, I can tell you that coming down off the Mountain is pretty scary.


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

I had to do a speech last night at a resort in the snow country.

Looking for some high culture, I stopped off to check out the big trout. Don’t go buying tickets to see Renoir, this is all the culture you’ll ever need - Australian style. 










And it was absolutely freezing up there


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

Just bought this to rock on the 3861 Speedy - canvas and leather mix from Lyndon @ Veccio Times in Perth. Great guy and amazing straps. Vecchio Times | How Vecchio Times Was Born


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

I use a local guy in Sydney. Artisan straps.


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

It’s a little known fact that Australia is home to some of the worlds great sculptural masterpieces. Forget flying to Philadelphia to see the Rodin Museum. That’s amateur hour compared to the works and of sculptural wonder beside the road down under.

The Swiss may make fancy watches but we make bad versions of big things like nobody.


----------



## Stchambe (Jun 1, 2009)

InitialAndPitch said:


> It’s a little known fact that Australia is home to some of the worlds great sculptural masterpieces. Forget flying to Philadelphia to see the Rodin Museum. That’s amateur hour compared to the works and of sculptural wonder beside the road down under.
> 
> The Swiss may make fancy watches but we make bad versions of big things like nobody.
> 
> View attachment 16762085


Glad to see the Big Trout Motor Inn was able to keep its license .


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

Stchambe said:


> Glad to see the Big Trout Motor Inn was able to keep its license .


Yes, they are fully licensed. I may book a second honeymoon there and partake of their $3 bottles of champagne. I’ll book the room with a view of the trout.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Not sure if anyone here is interested in Fortis, but one of the Aussie Distributors has a few solid gold models for ridiculous prices. 70% off.

Fortis Watches for Sale - 100% Authentic & New | Watchpartners


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Not sure if anyone here is interested in Fortis, but one of the Aussie Distributors has a few solid gold models for ridiculous prices. 70% off.
> 
> Fortis Watches for Sale - 100% Authentic & New | Watchpartners


Thanks for sharing the link Pete.  

By the way, what were you referring to about ridiculous? The RRP or the discount? 😬


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

It's all personal preference of course, but I didn't see a single Fortis watch on that site that I liked the look of. Definitely not my style.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Thanks for sharing the link Pete.
> 
> By the way, what were you referring to about ridiculous? The RRP or the discount? 😬


Both, but I guess the expensive ones are solid gold.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

FerrisAus said:


> It's all personal preference of course, but I didn't see a single Fortis watch on that site that I liked the look of. Definitely not my style.


No me either, no Cosmonauts or anything remotely interesting, unless you like dress watches. It makes me wonder if Fortis are once again going broke.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> No me either, no Cosmonauts or anything remotely interesting, *unless you like dress watches*. It makes me wonder if Fortis are once again going broke.


Actually, at $7k, it's a good deal for a dress watch especially in 18K gold. Wouldn't pay RRP for that since there are other options in reach from that price point.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

BundyBear said:


> Just thought I would share a picture of some wild life. Here's a picture of my resident Bandicoot. He lives nearby and comes out to forage for food - or rather, dig up the lawn. LOL.
> 
> But it's nice to see wild life living amongst built up areas. However, not seen the family of black cockatoos and a falcon for a while now.
> View attachment 16612769


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

This little guy was my smoking buddy; when I sat on a bench in the reserve behind my unit he would often come and stand very close to my feet.

Sometimes; if he was elsewhere in the reserve and got disturbed by visitors instead of diving for cover in the bushes as they usually do he'd run over to me, turn around and face off the intruders. Comment one from father out with his kids was "So you're his big buddy?".


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Got my PR100 back from the Tissot shop in the city. All good but got a bit of a surprise. In the little bag of replaced parts was the dial. They have replaced it with a darker blue dial. It still looks very nice but that original dial is what drew me to this watch. I’m in a quandary.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

This Eastern Water Dragon is just one of several that live in and around my brother's backyard pool/pond. They're very friendly and _love _strawberries.









Today my chickens had some visitors: two Crested Pigeons that seemed unable to realise that they could simply fly over the fence to get to the side where I'd scattered grain. They spent some minutes walking to and fro trying to get through to the other side. My girls just sat and watched them.


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

Met this Wombat and his family a few times last week. He started waiting for me morning and afternoon and liked his head scratched. I think he was campaigning for food but you can’t feed these guys. It got colder and colder and the lake froze.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

This is really intriguing but I'm super sceptical.









Abraham Lincoln gifted pocket watch given to Capt. Cook is up for auction


An extremely rare Abraham Lincoln gifted 1863 18K gold pocket watch, given to Captain Cook for a life saving effort, is up for auction.




timeandtidewatches.com





*This is lifted from the text*
The inscription on the inner cuvet reads from The President of the United States to Capt. Joseph Cook for the rescue of crew and passengers of the A.M. Ship, Frank A Badger. According to Waltham this particular model was patented in 1860, made in 1862 and gifted in 1863.”

Considering Captain cook died in 1779 it is hard to draw a line between these two great men.

Edit: James Cook is the explorer we all know and that is who T&T reference but I see Joseph in the inscription?

Regards,


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

James A said:


> This is really intriguing but I'm super sceptical.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Journalism as we know it has gone down the gurgler. No proofreading, no fact checking. They even got it in the wrong century and no one noticed it.


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

BundyBear said:


> Journalism as we know it has gone down the gurgler. No proofreading, no fact checking. They even got it in the wrong century and no one noticed it.


I think they’re referring to Joseph Cook who is the much less talented younger brother of Captain James Cook the explorer.

Legend has it that the only thing Joseph Cook ever discovered was a small amount of loose change down behind the sofa. Joseph Cook got lost in the toothbrush aisle at Aldi and was once hospitalised with burnt feet after trying to cook soup. The instructions said remove lid and stand in hot water.

Hope this helps with the history.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

There was a Captain Joseph Cook jr who served in the US during the wars of independence; but as he died in 1828 it won't be him either!

Earliest ship called USS Badger was commissioned in 1889. There was an earlier whaler called the William Badger which was used as a navy supply ship for a few years.

So an extensive search - i.e. less than 5 minutes on t'web - leads me to think someone's made it all up!

That page in timeandtide has been deleted...


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

Keep an eye out today - Fri 29th July for the Financial Review Magazine watch special.

In the centre of todays issue


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> There was a Captain Joseph Cook jr who served in the US during the wars of independence; but as he died in 1828 it won't be him either!
> 
> Earliest ship called USS Badger was commissioned in 1889. There was an earlier whaler called the William Badger which was used as a navy supply ship for a few years.
> 
> ...


Nobody at Time+Tide checked the article before they uploaded it. They had once sent a mass email out to their subscribers and I pointed out a glaring mistake in the day / date and told them I needed a time machine to attend the event. Andrew sent me back a wise arse response.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> Nobody at Time+Tide checked the article before they uploaded it. They had once sent a mass email out to their subscribers and I pointed out a glaring mistake in the day / date and told them I needed a time machine to attend the event. Andrew sent me back a wise arse response.


Time and Tide went to rat sh1t some time ago. It's now just a click bait, 5 seconds of research, 5 seconds of writing and no proof reading guff bag of a web site. It's not worth the storage space it takes up in the datacentres.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Time and Tide went to rat sh1t some time ago. It's now just a click bait, 5 seconds of research, 5 seconds of writing and no proof reading guff bag of a web site. It's not worth the storage space it takes up in the datacentres.


Yep. The whole site has devolved away from reviews and watch writing, it seems every second post is about celebrity watch spotting.

Regards,


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Nobody at Time+Tide checked the article before they uploaded it. They had once sent a mass email out to their subscribers and I pointed out a glaring mistake in the day / date and told them I needed a time machine to attend the event. Andrew sent me back a wise arse response.


I met Andrew at the Time & Tide Doxa event in Brisbane, He had a celebrity type of vibe going on and didn't even look me in the eye when I was leaving. That might have been because a friend of mine tried on a Doxa 300T and they couldn't undo the bracelet. Someone had to unscrew the bracelet to get it off my friends wrist.

I bought a Doxa 200 and They promised to send me another band, which was part of their offer, but they never did. I sold that watch a couple of years ago. I think they are cut from the same cloth as Archie Luxury and other Youtube wannabe celebs.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Time and Tide went to rat sh1t some time ago. It's now just a click bait, 5 seconds of research, 5 seconds of writing and no proof reading guff bag of a web site. It's not worth the storage space it takes up in the datacentres.


Agreed. It's such a shame really.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I met Andrew at the Time & Tide Doxa event in Brisbane, *He had a celebrity type of vibe going on *and didn't even look me in the eye when I was leaving. That might have been because a friend of mine tried on a Doxa 300T and they couldn't undo the bracelet. Someone had to unscrew the bracelet to get it off my friends wrist.
> 
> I bought a Doxa 200 and *They promised to send me another band, which was part of their offer, but they never did.* I sold that watch a couple of years ago. I think they are cut from the same cloth as Archie Luxury and other Youtube wannabe celebs.


LOL. These people get the "celebrity" vibe because we, the people who turn up at these events let it happen. At the end of the day, he is just another human being. 

As for you not receiving the promised band, that is disgusting.


----------



## Khaja (Aug 1, 2020)

Tyco said:


> I was looking at the the Ocean Star 200 for an everyday banger but got a good deal on a Tissot SeaStar Silicium for under $1k so I got that. Probably should of gone the Mido and payed the extra coin...anyhoo...
> 
> Mido & Tissot are Swatch.


I know it's been a while, but could you tell me where you got that Tissot Seastar for under 1k. I was just thinking about it the other day, and I was reminded of this.
Thanks


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't know if it's just my depression talking, but I'm nearly done with watches. I bought an Orient Star from Gnomon last week and wore it for a couple of days, and today wearing this one which I have hardly worn since I got it for an outstanding price from Ozdigital watch earlier this year.

Does anyone else feel like this sometimes? A local collector/friend traded me a lot of his watches for my Omega Speedy Pro early this year, because he said he felt anxious having so many watches.

I'm wearing this today and thinking could get by with this and maybe a couple of other G-Shocks.


----------



## SennaGTS (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I don't know if it's just my depression talking, but I'm nearly done with watches. I bought an Orient Star from Gnomon last week and wore it for a couple of days, and today wearing this one which I have hardly worn since I got it for an outstanding price from Ozdigital watch earlier this year.
> 
> Does anyone else feel like this sometimes? A local collector/friend traded me a lot of his watches for my Omega Speedy Pro early this year, because he said he felt anxious having so many watches.
> 
> I'm wearing this today and thinking could get by with this and maybe a couple of other G-Shocks.


I do feel that way sometimes too. Doubt it is depression. I got bored with said watch and want to change up to something else. I realised that buying something new gives me a high for a few days and then it's back to normal.... and then start to hunt for another watch. Some days, I look into the watch box of about 30 or so and tell myself that is disgusting. Some people can't even afford groceries, so I feel guilty and want to sell it all away. Rinse and repeat....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I don't know if it's just my depression talking, but I'm nearly done with watches. I bought an Orient Star from Gnomon last week and wore it for a couple of days, and today wearing this one which I have hardly worn since I got it for an outstanding price from Ozdigital watch earlier this year.
> 
> Does anyone else feel like this sometimes? A local collector/friend traded me a lot of his watches for my Omega Speedy Pro early this year, because he said he felt anxious having so many watches.
> 
> I'm wearing this today and thinking could get by with this and maybe a couple of other G-Shocks.


Will look you up next time I am passing through Brisbane and we'll catch up for some beers and a feed.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SennaGTS said:


> Hi


Hi....


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Will look you up next time I am passing through Brisbane and we'll catch up for some beers and a feed.


Sounds good, look forward to it, maybe we could raid Langford's for some non-existent watches


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> I do feel that way sometimes too. Doubt it is depression. I got bored with said watch and want to change up to something else. I realised that buying something new gives me a high for a few days and then it's back to normal.... and then start to hunt for another watch. Some days, I look into the watch box of about 30 or so and tell myself that is disgusting. Some people can't even afford groceries, so I feel guilty and want to sell it all away. Rinse and repeat....


I think you are right, I feel a lot better now, went for a bit of a walk and back to wearing my GS. I gave my eldest son one of my G-Shocks for his birthday the other day and my personal collection is now at 9, 4 of which are G's, which is manageable. I am trying to sell my Oris RFDS II because it's too big for me at 45mm.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Sounds good, look forward to it, maybe we could raid Langford's for some non-existent watches


Can't call it a "raid" if there's nothing to plunder....


----------



## SennaGTS (Sep 15, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Hi....


I quite like watches, do you?

Which Bundy rum is your favourite?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I think you are right, I feel a lot better now, went for a bit of a walk and back to wearing my GS. I gave my eldest son one of my G-Shocks for his birthday the other day and my personal collection is now at 9, 4 of which are G's, which is manageable. I am trying to sell my Oris RFDS II because it's too big for me at 45mm.


Oh yeah, forgot you have that RFDS watch. It's a nice one but I normally stay away from watches with co-branding as I am neither in the RFDS or a doctor / medic which has something remotely close to what RFDS is doing.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SennaGTS said:


> I quite like watches, do you?
> 
> Which Bundy rum is your favourite?


The original mate.


----------



## SennaGTS (Sep 15, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> The original mate.
> View attachment 16798945


Now pair a watch with that.

It's all gin down here in Tassie, don't think I've ever seen Bundy rum served.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SennaGTS said:


> I quite like watches, do you?
> 
> Which Bundy rum is your favourite?


Since this is a watch forum, here's a recent pic of watch + a Bundy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SennaGTS said:


> Now pair a watch with that.
> 
> It's all gin down here in Tassie, don't think I've ever seen Bundy rum served.


Nice. I liked Tassie but a bit too cold for me. LOL.

I think Tasmania is famous for Sullivan's Cove. Only tried it once. Pretty good.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Some snapshots from a get together held in Perth on Saturday 30th July:


----------



## SennaGTS (Sep 15, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Nice. I liked Tassie but a bit too cold for me. LOL.
> 
> I think Tasmania is famous for Sullivan's Cove. Only tried it once. Pretty good.


There's a ridiculous number of small time gin distillers here now, making gin out of all sorts of things.

Don't have a watch photo with a gin, but will post this latest acquisition just because I know @Russ1965 gets a kick every time he sees it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigEd said:


> Some snapshots from a get together held in Perth on Saturday 30th July:


Cool...  

Plus it was cold too. 😬


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SennaGTS said:


> There's a ridiculous number of small time gin distillers here now, making gin out of all sorts of things.
> 
> Don't have a watch photo with a gin, but will post this latest acquisition just because I know @Russ1965 gets a kick every time he sees it.


Well, you know Russ... some of us need the hard stuff to get our kicks but a wrist shot.... that's soft power there.


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

Pete26 said:


> I don't know if it's just my depression talking, but I'm nearly done with watches. I bought an Orient Star from Gnomon last week and wore it for a couple of days, and today wearing this one which I have hardly worn since I got it for an outstanding price from Ozdigital watch earlier this year.
> 
> *Does anyone else feel like this sometimes?* A local collector/friend traded me a lot of his watches for my Omega Speedy Pro early this year, because he said he felt anxious having so many watches.
> 
> I'm wearing this today and thinking could get by with this and maybe a couple of other G-Shocks.


Hope you're doing OK Pete. 

It might sound trite but I gave up hoping that purchases would deliver a sustained dose of happiness a while ago. There's a nice buzz of picking up something new but you not alone in noticing it wear off. I offloaded all but one of my Rolexes some time ago because I reasoned that there was more happiness per dollar in intangible things. I don't miss the watches in part because keeping them all insured and mostly locked away seemed like the tail wagging the dog.

The sustained pleasure of watch ownership for me comes from my BLRO and the Breitling Navitimer I've had for years. I wouldn't shed a tear if I never bought another watch.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigEd said:


> Some snapshots from a get together held in Perth on Saturday 30th July:
> View attachment 16798948
> 
> View attachment 16798950
> ...


Was Martog there?


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> Was Martog there?


If you are referring to Mark, then no, he was invited but had a cold and didn't want to pass it on. We are planning having a group meeting every couple of months which he hopefully he will be attending.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigEd said:


> If you are referring to Mark, then no, he was invited but had a cold and didn't want to pass it on. We are planning having a group meeting every couple of months which he hopefully he will be attending.


He's a good guy, hope that he's doing well. We have done a few deals and discussions since the old days at SCWF, now the Watch site.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

Khaja said:


> I know it's been a while, but could you tell me where you got that Tissot Seastar for under 1k. I was just thinking about it the other day, and I was reminded of this.
> Thanks


Tissot shop at DFO South Wharf.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

This is going to back into rotation... I love it so much... Yet I haven't worn it for a long time...
I've got to stop buying new watches... Does anyone else have an old gem that they rarely wear?


----------



## yallerhon (Dec 29, 2021)

BigEd said:


> If you are referring to Mark, then no, he was invited but had a cold and didn't want to pass it on. We are planning having a group meeting every couple of months which he hopefully he will be attending.


Is this something open to new people? I’m keen to meet other collectors in Perth. My very patient girlfriend is losing interest in listening to me ramble about movements and watching me change straps. 😅


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

BundyBear said:


> Since this is a watch forum, here's a recent pic of watch + a Bundy.
> View attachment 16798947


That's probably my fav iteration of the BB and have had my eye on this one from the The Watch Gallery - 






Tudor Ref 79230R Steel Auto 41mm Black Bay Burgundy on Bracelet w/Everything - The Watch Gallery


A clean example of an ever popular model




www.thewatchgallery.com.au





Question to you guys here; would you bother with this watch or just buy new? Interested to hear what members here would do...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Tyco said:


> That's probably my fav iteration of the BB and have had my eye on this one from the The Watch Gallery -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's up to you as it's not a hard to get piece but for The Watch Gallery's asking price, I would be happy to buy used as it's a substantial savings over new. Plus it's only a year old and you still got the remaining warranty which is about 3.5 years left on it.

A new one from the AD is AUD$5,290. You might get lucky and snag a 10% discount but that's about it. I bought mine for AUD$4,000 back in 2018 and it came with the free fabric NATO strap as well. One of the last batches shipped with the free strap.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Well on a whim I decided to contact the 2 AD's in Brisbane about a two-tone Rolex Datejust to see if it may be obtainable. I have had my name down for a Rolex Sub-Date since March 2019.

I got an email from Langfords and the Hour glass, both said that the watch is currently unavailable, with Langfords saying that I'm welcome to complete an expression of Interest but that I need to come in person to do it. The Hour Glass told the that I can put my name down on an interest list but it's not a waiting list and there is no guarantee that I will get the watch, or that they are obligated to sell it to me. 

It seems to be the same old same old at least in this city.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Well on a whim I decided to contact the 2 AD's in Brisbane about a two-tone Rolex Datejust to see if it may be obtainable. I have had my name down for a Rolex Sub-Date since March 2019.
> 
> I got an email from Langfords and the Hour glass, both said that the watch is currently unavailable, with Langfords saying that I'm welcome to complete an expression of Interest but that I need to come in person to do it. The Hour Glass told the that I can put my name down on an interest list but it's not a waiting list and there is no guarantee that I will get the watch, or that they are obligated to sell it to me.
> 
> It seems to be the same old same old at least in this city.


Generally, I don't have a good impression of THG as the one in Melbourne was crap too. I think the two stores in Brissie aren't interested to make new friends (customers) as the existing ones are keeping them employed. I visited the stores twice in the last 4 months and I wanted to flip them the bird. 

On my second visit to THG in June, the two sales persons were falling over themselves trying to serve a regular and his teenage son. The guy was there to pick up his Aquanaut. He definitely dressed the part... looked like a younger version of producer Michael. LOL. 

Having said that, I managed to be put on the list (deposit taken) for a Datejust graduation present for my daughter from my local WoS. So, that's my new store.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

Went and tried out that Burgundy BB today at The Hour Glass...was a bit thick for my liking. Tried on the blue 39mm and it looked a bit small on my wrist! Damn it! Probably should of tried some of their GMT models in hindsight but might have to wait now and see what comes out in September...


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Tyco said:


> Went and tried out that Burgundy BB today at The Hour Glass...was a bit thick for my liking. Tried on the blue 39mm and it looked a bit small on my wrist! Damn it! Probably should of tried some of their GMT models in hindsight but might have to wait now and see what comes out in September...


Go to Longines and try on the Zulu GMT. 


Just another watch nerd.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Michael Day said:


> Go to Longines and try on the Zulu GMT.
> 
> 
> Just another watch nerd.


Michael, is the Zulu GMT available in store in Melbourne? I haven’t seen one in any of the Longines ADs around my state nor seen any in QLD too.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Generally, I don't have a good impression of THG as the one in Melbourne was crap too. I think the two stores in Brissie aren't interested to make new friends (customers) as the existing ones are keeping them employed. I visited the stores twice in the last 4 months and I wanted to flip them the bird.
> 
> On my second visit to THG in June, the two sales persons were falling over themselves trying to serve a regular and his teenage son. The guy was there to pick up his Aquanaut. He definitely dressed the part... looked like a younger version of producer Michael. LOL.
> 
> Having said that, I managed to be put on the list (deposit taken) for a Datejust graduation present for my daughter from my local WoS. So, that's my new store.


The hour glass put me on the list for the Datejust automatically. The email said that if interested I can ask to be put on a list, and the next day sent me another email saying that I was on the list. Maybe, it won't be a long wait for the DJ 36MM after all?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Interesting little snippet. I was watching Archie Luxury live stream last night (yes, I had a few drinks). He started going on about how he reckons a Breitling collection could be the one and done. He said that he quite likes Breitling. I thought that he thought that they were Sh!%%ers.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

BundyBear said:


> Michael, is the Zulu GMT available in store in Melbourne? I haven’t seen one in any of the Longines ADs around my state nor seen any in QLD too.


Longines have a new boutique store in Chadstone, Melbourne. I've seen them in the windows there over the past few months. Keep on telling myself to go in but I haven't yet. 


Just another watch nerd.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> The hour glass put me on the list for the Datejust automatically. The email said that if interested I can ask to be put on a list, and the next day sent me another email saying that I was on the list. Maybe, it won't be a long wait for the DJ 36MM after all?


I think that one can easily score a DJ31, or 36.  The 41mm is near impossible. I am still beating myself up over hesitating on a DJ41 a couple of years ago just before covid hit. The AD had a 41 and offered to me, not once, but twice. I think he got pissed off with me. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Interesting little snippet. I was watching Archie Luxury live stream last night (yes, I had a few drinks). He started going on about how he reckons a Breitling collection could be the one and done. He said that he quite likes Breitling. I thought that he thought that they were Sh!%%ers.


Pay him a visit. He lives in your part of the world.

Then do this. Wake him up.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Michael Day said:


> Longines have a new boutique store in Chadstone, Melbourne. I've seen them in the windows there over the past few months. Keep on telling myself to go in but I haven't yet.
> 
> 
> Just another watch nerd.


That's interesting. I have been into a few ADs selling Longines and the sales assistants always give me the blank look when they hand me the basic three hander master collection and I said, no, this is not what I want. I want the Zulu.

I might pop into the store the next time I am in Melbourne.


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

Anyone else here having slow postage from Vic with no tracking updates?
I'm waiting on three separate items from different sellers (not all watch related) and all from vic.
All three tracking's show item "received by our network" and that's it, no further updates. One is express and was due yesterday.
Aus post Victoria on holiday or something?


----------



## thomaslux (Mar 16, 2012)

Michael Day said:


> Longines have a new boutique store in Chadstone, Melbourne. I've seen them in the windows there over the past few months. Keep on telling myself to go in but I haven't yet.
> 
> 
> Just another watch nerd.


They are also in-stock in the CBD Longines store on Collins Street - well, some n stock to view, there was a waitlist the last time I checked for specific models.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

watchersam said:


> Anyone else here having slow postage from Vic with no tracking updates?
> I'm waiting on three separate items from different sellers (not all watch related) and all from vic.
> All three tracking's show item "received by our network" and that's it, no further updates. One is express and was due yesterday.
> Aus post Victoria on holiday or something?


Nah...........just slack !

Tends to occur just before a postal service price hike, or just after.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

BundyBear said:


> Michael, is the Zulu GMT available in store in Melbourne? I haven’t seen one in any of the Longines ADs around my state nor seen any in QLD too.


Oh dear. Just went to check if they still have them. All three there. I just bought the blue one!


Just another watch nerd.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Michael Day said:


> Oh dear. Just went to check if they still have them. All three there. I just bought the blue one!
> 
> 
> Just another watch nerd.


Congrats! The blue one is very nice.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

watchersam said:


> Anyone else here having slow postage from Vic with no tracking updates?
> I'm waiting on three separate items from different sellers (not all watch related) and all from vic.
> All three tracking's show item "received by our network" and that's it, no further updates. One is express and was due yesterday.
> Aus post Victoria on holiday or something?


I thought Victorians always pride themselves as the leader if all things modern and progressive? 

Jokes aside, I posted a watch to a nice gentleman in Melbourne from Perth via parcel post with tracking on Wednesday afternoon and he got it this morning. So pleased with AusPost and I can't fault them.

I also realised - rather, I observed - that any items you send via a LPO will take longer than if it was sent through a proper AusPost outlet. 

My theory is that LPOs are operated by franchisees and they will keep all the mails until it is a big pile to make their effort transporting it to the depot worthwhile. I have experimented on three LPOs and two AusPost outlets in my state. Same outcome all the time. 

LPOs take anything between 7 to 10 days. 
AusPost outlet 3 days.


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

BundyBear said:


> I thought Victorians always pride themselves as the leader if all things modern and progressive?
> 
> Jokes aside, I posted a watch to a nice gentleman in Melbourne from Perth via parcel post with tracking on Wednesday afternoon and he got it this morning. So pleased with AusPost and I can't fault them.
> 
> ...


I'm in NSW. I received two items (a crystal and a strap) from Qld within 3 days this week, But the items from Vic have been a week since posted and no updates. 

Hopefully as you say, they may have been sitting in an LPO waiting to be handed over to Aus post.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

watchersam said:


> I'm in NSW. I received two items (a crystal and a strap) from Qld within 3 days this week, But the items from Vic have been a week since posted and no updates.
> 
> Hopefully as you say, they may have been sitting in an LPO waiting to be handed over to Aus post.


If it says "received by our network", that's what it means. It's been scanned in but it isn't with the depot. You'll know when it hits the depot because they will scan it in for processing / clearance etc.


----------



## Khaja (Aug 1, 2020)

watchersam said:


> I'm in NSW. I received two items (a crystal and a strap) from Qld within 3 days this week, But the items from Vic have been a week since posted and no updates.
> 
> Hopefully as you say, they may have been sitting in an LPO waiting to be handed over to Aus post.


I live in NSW too. Auspost is quite fast interstate, but my local depot just keeps the parcels until it's worthwhile enough to post it to my door, so often, it'll arrive from WA to my local depot in a day or two, and spend a week here until they decide to deliver it to my door (about a 5 minute drive).


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Khaja said:


> I live in NSW too. Auspost is quite fast interstate, but my local depot just keeps the parcels until it's worthwhile enough to post it to my door, so often, it'll arrive from WA to my local depot in a day or two, and spend a week here until they decide to deliver it to my door (about a 5 minute drive).


Yeah, I guess it is due to the level of demand & quantity to deliver. Possible also that your local area is serviced by a contractor or franchisee.


----------



## thomaslux (Mar 16, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Yeah, I guess it is due to the level of demand & quantity to deliver. Possible also that your local area is serviced by a contractor or franchisee.


Re: Auspost, I know a couple of people who work from one of the main Victorian depots - they've had a lot of staffing challenges, and at the moment if they lose a driver on a specific run (which I assume also affects collection from post offices etc), it just sits till the next day.

That said, I've been getting most of my post on a good schedule - only thing I see is some delays locally coming out of Sydney, but my guess is that everyone is in the same boat and it just depends where the staff are currently being hammered the most.


----------



## thomaslux (Mar 16, 2012)

Also, this hit the market yesterday, in case anyone is an Oris fan:






Divers Sixty-Five 12H Calibre 400


Manufacturer of luxurious mechanical watches. Discover the Oris collection and all novelties on the official Oris website.




www.oris.ch





I saw it in the Collins Street Oris boutique and it's a beauty - simple, but well done. That movement is great and I hope we see more of it.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

thomaslux said:


> Also, this hit the market yesterday, in case anyone is an Oris fan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, nah I'm good.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

thomaslux said:


> Re: Auspost, I know a couple of people who work from one of the main Victorian depots - they've had a lot of staffing challenges, and at the moment if they lose a driver on a specific run (which I assume also affects collection from post offices etc), it just sits till the next day.
> 
> That said, I've been getting most of my post on a good schedule - only thing I see is some delays locally coming out of Sydney, but my guess is that everyone is in the same boat and it just depends where the staff are currently being hammered the most.


Thanks! Never thought of that too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

thomaslux said:


> Also, this hit the market yesterday, in case anyone is an Oris fan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, nah...

Not big on Oris. Looks okay.


----------



## thomaslux (Mar 16, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Yeah, nah...
> 
> Not big on Oris. Looks okay.


It's funny, most of my watches are divers (even though every time I buy another one I say to myself it should be something different), but I could never connect with most of Oris' watches, particularly the Aquis style.

Now, I really don't mind the sixty-five - smaller, slim-profile with a retro thing going on, but with a unique character. I don't quite think that watch justifies it's cost, but then again - a five day power reserve shows that they are doing something right with their movement.

For me, the big problem arises when I compare it with something like a Tudor Black Bay or Longines Zulu Time - because I just feel like the finish and fine details on both of those are on another level, with Tudor ahead of the Longines and both well ahead of Oris.

If I can get one of the non-manafacture sixty-five models on a deep deep discount, I'll definitely buy it, but otherwise it's not for me just yet.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

Is it just me or are the homeless targeting ADs in Melbourne these days? Or is it just a Collins St thing?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Tyco said:


> Is it just me or are the homeless targeting ADs in Melbourne these days? Or is it just a Collins St thing?


Really? Don’t recall seeing any during my visits to Melbourne.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

BundyBear said:


> Really? Don’t recall seeing any during my visits to Melbourne.


I think they take the weekends off! 

I even had to dodge some directed spittle from them yesterday...


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

In lieu of a dedicated Tudor boutique, where is the best place to go look at some black bays in Melbourne? I see there’s a couple of options.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

Don't like The Hour Glass?


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Tyco said:


> Don't like The Hour Glass?


I've never been. I usually go to a specific boutique when targeting a specific brand. But when I looked up Tudor, one didn't exist so I thought I'd reach out for experience.


I'd prefer to avoid somewhere where I don't get any attention because I'm not wearing fancy enough attire. I've not yet experienced it, and keen to keep it that way.


----------



## Wultch (May 24, 2020)

Might be visiting WA next month, any good place for watch shopping?


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Probably not compared to major cities, but in Perth on Murray Street near the train station entrance there is a Tag store and opposite that a Watches of Switzerland Rolex dealer (last time I checked they only had Sea-dwellers in the display). 

Mazzucchellies further down Murray Street mall currently has a 20% sale on Swiss watches ( mostly Swatch group like Longines and Tissot).

In London Court there is a small Swiss watch shop at the Hay Street end.

Further down in the Treasury building Barbagallo watches sell AP, PP and other luxury ones.

All the above are within 10-15 mins walking distance, so easy to cover in a couple of hours.

If you're staying at the Casino they have a Rolex boutique.


----------



## Wultch (May 24, 2020)

magste said:


> Probably not compared to major cities, but in Perth on Murray Street near the train station entrance there is a Tag store and opposite that a Watches of Switzerland Rolex dealer (last time I checked they only had Sea-dwellers in the display).
> 
> Mazzucchellies further down Murray Street mall currently has a 20% sale on Swiss watches ( mostly Swatch group like Longines and Tissot).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the concise information mate. Barbagallo's a grey market dealer and not an AD yeah?
Will most likely be staying at the casino, didn't know they have got a Rolex boutique, recently opened?


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Wultch said:


> Didn't know they have got a Rolex boutique, recently opened?


I'm sure it's packed to the brim with empty display cases.


----------



## Wultch (May 24, 2020)

As all rolex boutiques all over the world


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

RynoRex82 said:


> I've never been. I usually go to a specific boutique when targeting a specific brand. But when I looked up Tudor, one didn't exist so I thought I'd reach out for experience.
> 
> 
> I'd prefer to avoid somewhere where I don't get any attention because I'm not wearing fancy enough attire. I've not yet experienced it, and keen to keep it that way.


Well they took notice of daggy old me! 257 Collins St. The Ground floor is all Tudor, nearly their whole range was in there about 2 weeks ago when I was last in. The staff are pretty young but friendly and chatty enough.

A lot of other brands to look at while you are there - Longines & TAG Heuer are nearly right across the road. If you walk through the Mall that the TAG shop is on the corner of you will find the Bremont dealer and another who sells Tissot, Oris and a few others. The Seiko dealer is out the other side of that Mall on Little Colllins. If you go back out to Collins St there are more as you walk West...

Enjoy


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Tyco said:


> Well they took notice of daggy old me! 257 Collins St. The Ground floor is all Tudor, nearly their whole range was in there about 2 weeks ago when I was last in. The staff are pretty young but friendly and chatty enough.
> 
> A lot of other brands to look at while you are there - Longines & TAG Heuer are nearly right across the road. If you walk through the Mall that the TAG shop is on the corner of you will find the Bremont dealer and another who sells Tissot, Oris and a few others. The Seiko dealer is out the other side of that Mall on Little Colllins. If you go back out to Collins St there are more as you walk West...
> 
> Enjoy


Or if in the burbs, just head to Chaddy. There you'll find Rolex, Patek, Panerai, Omega, Tag Heuer, Longines, Brietling, Tudor and a few more. The watch Vault are also located there. At the lower end I even saw two stores with the new Seiko 5 GMT'S and Swatch for the MoonSwatch. 


Edit: oh.... And Oris, Fortis, Cartier, Montblanc, Gucci, IWC, Rado, Tissot, Piaget, Rado, Zenith. Probably forgot others. 

Just another watch nerd.


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Wultch said:


> Thanks for the concise information mate. Barbagallo's a grey market dealer and not an AD yeah?
> Will most likely be staying at the casino, didn't know they have got a Rolex boutique, recently opened?


I have no idea about Barbagello, never been inside. The Rolex shop is is the walkway between Crown Towers and Metropol. As someone said, it's pretty empty.


----------



## Wultch (May 24, 2020)

magste said:


> I have no idea about Barbagello, never been inside. The Rolex shop is is the walkway between Crown Towers and Metropol. As someone said, it's pretty empty.


was thinking of getting a Tudor Pelagos FXD or 39mm there, hopefully they do have it in stock.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Wultch said:


> was thinking of getting a Tudor Pelagos FXD or 39mm there, hopefully they do have it in stock.



Think not. 


Just another watch nerd.


----------



## Wultch (May 24, 2020)

Michael Day said:


> Think not.
> 
> 
> Just another watch nerd.


Guess I’ll be spending my money on beers there then  Or maybe a Longines when I’m drunk enough


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Tyco said:


> I think they take the weekends off!
> 
> I even had to dodge some directed spittle from them yesterday...


LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Wultch said:


> Might be visiting WA next month, any good place for watch shopping?


What do you want to buy?

There’s Kennedy’s in the Crown complex that covers Rolex, Omega, Longines etc.

Raine Square at Hay Street / William St for Watches of Switzerland (multi brand - quite well stocked) 

King St for Hardy Brothers, Omega, Oris, Zenith, ..

Hay St Mall for Mazzuchellis, TAG, Longines, etc.

A bit further out to the coffee strip in Rockeby Road, Subiaco, you’ll find Smales Jewellers for Grand Seiko, Mont Blanc, Oris, etc..


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

magste said:


> Probably not compared to major cities, but in Perth on Murray Street near the train station entrance there is a Tag store and opposite that a Watches of Switzerland Rolex dealer (last time I checked they only had Sea-dwellers in the display).
> 
> Mazzucchellies further down Murray Street mall currently has a 20% sale on Swiss watches ( mostly Swatch group like Longines and Tissot).
> 
> ...


Forgot about Barbagallo and the Swiss Watch Box. I find SWB a bit expensive.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Wultch said:


> Thanks for the concise information mate. Barbagallo's a grey market dealer and not an AD yeah?
> Will most likely be staying at the casino, didn't know they have got a Rolex boutique, recently opened?


Not true. Barbagallo is an AD for Zenith and a few other less common brands. Worth the look but be sure to be sized up by the woman in the store. She’ll give you that “you can’t afford it” look. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

RynoRex82 said:


> I'm sure it's packed to the brim with empty display cases.


Not true. It’s packed to the brim with diamond encrusted Day-date and Lady’s Datejust.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

RynoRex82 said:


> I've never been. I usually go to a specific boutique when targeting a specific brand. But when I looked up Tudor, one didn't exist so I thought I'd reach out for experience.
> 
> 
> I'd prefer to avoid somewhere where I don't get any attention because I'm not wearing fancy enough attire. I've not yet experienced it, and keen to keep it that way.


I thought Gregory’s is a dedicated Tudor AD in Melbourne?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

magste said:


> I have no idea about Barbagello, never been inside. The Rolex shop is is the walkway between Crown Towers and Metropol. As someone said, it's pretty empty.


I have been to Barbagallo a couple of times when they were first a used watch dealer and now more upmarket store. Nice store with plenty of stock but the sales people there didn’t seem interested to sell me anything. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Wultch said:


> was thinking of getting a Tudor Pelagos FXD or 39mm there, hopefully they do have it in stock.


Nah, only Tudor store there is Watches of Switzerland and you won’t get anything because of the dreaded “allocation” and “existing customer”.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

Checked out the Zulu Time in the Melbourne City today...they still have the whole range in stock. Actually I noticed they had a black dial in the front window of Selera's on Swanston St. too so supply seems to be fine these days.

I was going to give myself a break from the Swatch Group products for a while but the Zulu is a damn fine piece.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

BundyBear said:


> I thought Gregory’s is a dedicated Tudor AD in Melbourne?


Gregory in Chadstone sells Tudor, zenith Oris, Panerai. Probably others. They did so Breitling too. Not sure if they still do then though. 


Just another watch nerd.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Tyco said:


> Checked out the Zulu Time in the Melbourne City today...they still have the whole range in stock. Actually I noticed they had a black dial in the front window of Selera's on Swanston St. too so supply seems to be fine these days.
> 
> I was going to give myself a break from the Swatch Group products for a while but the Zulu is a damn fine piece.


Just don't go in and handle it...


Just another watch nerd.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi ya fellow Aussies!

Here's a toast to all ya great Aussie Dads!









Wishing you all a fantastic and blessed day!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Hi ya fellow Aussies!
> 
> Here's a toast to all ya great Aussie Dads!
> View attachment 16875130
> ...


Thanks mate, my son took me out for brekky and having a few brewskis later.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I just bought the new LE Sumo "Noosa". I own a unit up there and since my wife won't let me live there, I bought the watch instead. Hopefully, one day.

INTRODUCING: The Seiko Prospex SPB347J “Noosa”


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Happy Father's Day, bros. I hope you all have a great day today.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Any lucky dads get gifted a watch today? No watch for me, just a bottle of Jack Daniels, some chocky and lunch with the extended family.


----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)

BundyBear said:


> Not true. Barbagallo is an AD for Zenith and a few other less common brands. Worth the look but be sure to be sized up by the woman in the store. She’ll give you that “you can’t afford it” look. LOL.


Last time I went in there was in boardies and a flano, their noses went so far into the air I thought they were going to come down with snow on them😂


----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

Hey guys. I'm also a dinky di (who actually says that anymore). I live up in Northern NSW and my nearest town is 45 mins away so I don't shop in person much.
I see most of you are into shopping in person and trying on. I'm the opposite. I sort of get anxiety going near jewellery type stores, not cos of watches. I can walk into a bike or music store and chat but I usually come out with something I need. Watches are different. I feel a little trapped if I go and talk to a sales person. The kind of store near me I would know more than the salesperson even if they had the watch I wanted. I have purchased every single watch I own online. Some I have been slightly burnt on and some surprised me. I do a lot of research and look at past and current prices. 
I have one favourite Aussie online company that is quite celestial in name. I have purchased 5 watches off them, all heavily discounted. All without issues and prompt despatch. Most of the others I get from Ebay, Alex press, Amazon, Etsy and direct from microbrand companies around the world. So far, no issues (I just jinked myself as I have a heap coming from around the globe). 
I am collecting for a few niches. 
Bulova (mostly sea king, lunar Pilot and eventually devil divers as well as Caravelle). Orient (an under rated Japanese offshoot of Seiko) Invicta (1953 pro divers, Peanuts/Marvel/DC) Citizen/Seiko (eclectic ). Timex.
Crossing all brands is my hunt for dual crown watches. These can be any brand or even any function of the inner bezel but must look interesting (to me). This hunt could be endless.
I didn't get into the hobby to make money. However, if financial strife occurs at least some of my costs can be returned, unlike a drink or drug habit. I haven't begun flipping anything yet but eventually will once I sort the wheat from the chaff.

You may find this topic I started just now of interest. 








Some of the watch microbrands from downunder


As a recent convert to the horological world it has amazed me like many others at the innovative nature of many microbrands and how they are competing in the sub $1k market. I'm not really interested in Rolex and Omega. Sure, I could own 1 of their watches if I sold my entire collection but...




www.watchuseek.com





Also, check this site out for cheap Orient watches. I just bought a few. I've linked to their world time re release which is dirt cheap compared to anywhere else. I bought the blue and the green for my twin crown collection. Their Mako and Ray range of dive watches is cheaper than anywhere on the net. If you are into bezel divers IMHO an Orient Mako should be on the list. (Search the store for Orient or Orient Mako)
EDIT: SINCE WRITING THIS I HAVE FOUND THE ABOVE SITE MAY NOT BE 100% LEGIT. I GUESS I WAIT AND SEE..ILL UPDATE THIS POST WITH DETAILS..SORRY








Orient World Map Revival Automatic RA-AA0E02E19B Mens Watch


Orient World Map Revival Automatic RA-AA0E02E19B Mens Watch



goodsoone.com





Cheers all and happy horology.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I just bought the new LE Sumo "Noosa". I own a unit up there and since my wife won't let me live there, I bought the watch instead. Hopefully, one day.
> 
> INTRODUCING: The Seiko Prospex SPB347J “Noosa”


Wow! That's awesome mate. Can't top that. A watch that represents your home town.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Techme said:


> Any lucky dads get gifted a watch today? No watch for me, just a bottle of Jack Daniels, some chocky and lunch with the extended family.


No watch but pressies nonetheless.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Aqualand said:


> Last time I went in there was in boardies and a flano, their noses went so far into the air I thought they were going to come down with snow on them😂


LOL. You don't look like you can afford it eh?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Beatlloydy said:


> Hey guys. I'm also a dinky di (who actually says that anymore). I live up in Northern NSW and my nearest town is 45 mins away so I don't shop in person much.
> I see most of you are into shopping in person and trying on. I'm the opposite. I sort of get anxiety going near jewellery type stores, not cos of watches. I can walk into a bike or music store and chat but I usually come out with something I need. Watches are different. I feel a little trapped if I go and talk to a sales person. The kind of store near me I would know more than the salesperson even if they had the watch I wanted. I have purchased every single watch I own online. Some I have been slightly burnt on and some surprised me. I do a lot of research and look at past and current prices.
> I have one favourite Aussie online company that is quite celestial in name. I have purchased 5 watches off them, all heavily discounted. All without issues and prompt despatch. Most of the others I get from Ebay, Alex press, Amazon, Etsy and direct from microbrand companies around the world. So far, no issues (I just jinked myself as I have a heap coming from around the globe).
> I am collecting for a few niches.
> ...


That's cool.


----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. You don't look like you can afford it eh?


Haha never underestimate the locals in a mining town


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

I have a mate with a Testarossa, a Lambo and a heap of other nice stuff and I have never seen him without a blue singlet (faded to all get-out) and flanney...ignore these guys at your (sales figures) peril!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Aqualand said:


> Haha never underestimate the locals in a mining town


Don't ever. We're all flush with cash, with our V8s and HSVs.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Tyco said:


> I have a mate with a Testarossa, a Lambo and a heap of other nice stuff and I have never seen him without a blue singlet (faded to all get-out) and flanney...ignore these guys at your (sales figures) peril!


LOL. True, very true but can't help it that sales people will always try to size up a customer. I am always in T-shirts, shorts and thongs. Most comfortable things ever. I remember once being in a prestige car dealership and the middle aged couple complaining (within earshot) to the sales guy that the dealer principal was serving me. The sales guy said, oh, he's our regular customer and he's bought many cars from us.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Techme said:


> Any lucky dads get gifted a watch today? No watch for me, just a bottle of Jack Daniels, some chocky and lunch with the extended family.


I got a breakfast, sadly, that's all.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. True, very true but can't help it that sales people will always try to size up a customer. I am always in T-shirts, shorts and thongs. Most comfortable things ever. I remember once being in a prestige car dealership and the middle aged couple complaining (within earshot) to the sales guy that the dealer principal was serving me. The sales guy said, oh, he's our regular customer and he's bought many cars from us.


You sound like me, sadly I need another pair of thongs as mine broke.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pete26 said:


> I just bought the new LE Sumo "Noosa". I own a unit up there and since my wife won't let me live there, I bought the watch instead. Hopefully, one day.
> 
> INTRODUCING: The Seiko Prospex SPB347J “Noosa”


Sadly, I decided to cancel the order, the Sumo is too large a watch for me and I had another expense.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tyco said:


> I have a mate with a Testarossa, a Lambo and a heap of other nice stuff and I have never seen him without a blue singlet (faded to all get-out) and flanney...ignore these guys at your (sales figures) peril!


He reminds me of a guy I saw in Noosa. He lived in an apartment near mine. He dressed like a typical Aussie, but had a Bentley and an American big car.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> You sound like me, sadly I need another pair of thongs as mine broke.


$1.50 at Kmart.  
https://www.kmart.com.au/product/everyday-thongs-s134539/


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Sadly, I decided to cancel the order, the Sumo is too large a watch for me and I had another expense.


Those are pressing matters and should be attended to first. All the best mate.


----------



## Abaddon (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi all, just sticking my head in to say G'day. Long time lurker, fairly recent poster. I've begun a thread reviewing all the watches I own/ed here, if you are bored and looking for something to read passively instead of work:








On My Watch


Hi all. I've been intermittently surfing the WUS forums for a couple of years now, but I've only made a few comments and this is my first thread. To try and briefly summarise: I first got into automatic watches about four years ago, after admiring the Bremont on a friend's wrist and asking how...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## robertmurray (Mar 15, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I got a breakfast, sadly, that's all.


I got to go for a haircut and we went out for pizza.....


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. True, very true but can't help it that sales people will always try to size up a customer. I am always in T-shirts, shorts and thongs. Most comfortable things ever. I remember once being in a prestige car dealership and the middle aged couple complaining (within earshot) to the sales guy that the dealer principal was serving me. The sales guy said, oh, he's our regular customer and he's bought many cars from us.


I had a similar but sort of opposite experience years ago that convinced me I had out-grown a brand. I was in a Honda dealership checking out one of their upper end models when a sales guy came up and asked me a few questions. He asked me if I had a trade-in and I said no. Then he asked me if I need finance and I said no Ill be doing a transfer. I kid you not - he walked away! I know dealerships make most of their money on their trades & finance but I just couldnt get my head around this response.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Abaddon said:


> Hi all, just sticking my head in to say G'day. Long time lurker, fairly recent poster. I've begun a thread reviewing all the watches I own/ed here, if you are bored and looking for something to read passively instead of work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You found your way here @Abaddon - welcome to the little Aussie corner on WUS.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Tyco said:


> I had a similar but sort of opposite experience years ago that convinced me I had out-grown a brand. I was in a Honda dealership checking out one of their upper end models when a sales guy came up and asked me a few questions. He asked me if I had a trade-in and I said no. Then he asked me if I need finance and I said no Ill be doing a transfer. I kid you not - he walked away! I know dealerships make most of their money on their trades & finance but I just couldnt get my head around this response.


That's shocking and an inexcusable behaviour. I know some people buy their cars outright for those in the cheaper / small car segment.

As for Honda, good luck to them as they moved to the agency model and I don't see many of it on the road these days. Mostly see Hyundai i30 here, there, everywhere.


----------



## Abaddon (Jul 3, 2020)

BundyBear said:


> You found your way here @Abaddon - welcome to the little Aussie corner on WUS.


thanks mate!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Abaddon said:


> thanks mate!


If you add this to your "Following" tab, then you'll always be able to navigate back to this thread or you'll get notice if someone has posted.


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm guessing I'm way behind when it comes to watch news, but just saw the new limited to Aus/NZ Seiko divers.
The Eucalyptus version is tempting, but I really don't need any more divers right now.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> That's shocking and an inexcusable behaviour. I know some people buy their cars outright for those in the cheaper / small car segment.
> 
> As for Honda, good luck to them as they moved to the agency model and I don't see many of it on the road these days. Mostly see Hyundai i30 here, there, everywhere.


Hyundai make a good car. Conjurer from Seattle swears by them. My son has one as well and loves it.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Wow! That's awesome mate. Can't top that. A watch that represents your home town.


Not really my home town, just own a holiday unit up there.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> That's shocking and an inexcusable behaviour. I know some people buy their cars outright for those in the cheaper / small car segment.
> 
> As for Honda, good luck to them as they moved to the agency model and I don't see many of it on the road these days. Mostly see Hyundai i30 here, there, everywhere.


Now that Honda has gone the agency route, the new Civic is certainly a rare car. You would think an agency model would lower the cost. The cost of the new Civic is absurdly high. Mercedes is going the agency route too, I read online, and they're being sued by their dealer network for it.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

Beatlloydy said:


> I see most of you are into shopping in person and trying on. I'm the opposite. I sort of get anxiety going near jewellery type stores, not cos of watches. I can walk into a bike or music store and chat but I usually come out with something I need. Watches are different. I feel a little trapped if I go and talk to a sales person.


Every time I go near a shop that I think might intimidate me (for whatever reason), I just tell myself they are just trying to flog me something like any other shop. The shop decor might be different but it's the same old dreary thing really. Besides, its not hard to dress it up a notch (if thats your thing) these days with trackies and so forth being the fashion statement of the day!

I've never really needed a salesman to sell me anything anyway, I always know what I want before I go in to any place to buy something...when you are up to speed on the technicals of a product, it's amazing how much the average salesman doesn't know about it. But you gotta stay cool and not call them out in my experience...let it slide.

I was also wondering if you own the Moto Guzzi V7 in your avatar?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Techme said:


> Now that Honda has gone the agency route, the new Civic is certainly a rare car. You would think an agency model would lower the cost. The cost of the new Civic is absurdly high. Mercedes is going the agency route too, I read online, and they're being sued by their dealer network for it.


Yeah, it's all about maintaining control over their stock and maximising profits. Under the old franchise dealer network, dealers would buy the cars at cost price which is roughly -35% less than the RRP and they can do tricks like register the car and sell as a demo and provide 5 to 10% discount or do run out sales of demonstrators. With the agency model, the dealer only gets a fee to sell the cars and service them. That 35% margin is what the dealers live on. I can't see how the retailer network can survive in the long run.


----------



## Alistaircase (Aug 11, 2021)

Abaddon said:


> Hi all, just sticking my head in to say G'day. Long time lurker, fairly recent poster. I've begun a thread reviewing all the watches I own/ed here, if you are bored and looking for something to read passively instead of work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I also just found the WIS Australian thread I guess. Nice watches there, particularly love the Straton Watch Company Yatch Timer. I'm very much love chronographs, with my most worn watch a Final Edition Okean with a Poljot 3133. If you want to see, I can post a picture late. I'm just wondering, is there really any watch fairs or watch clubs? I heard there's maybe some horological societies and maybe Time and Tides Club (they're an Australian based watch publication). But anyway, glad to be on this corner.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> Yeah, it's all about maintaining control over their stock and maximising profits. Under the old franchise dealer network, dealers would buy the cars at cost price which is roughly -35% less than the RRP and they can do tricks like register the car and sell as a demo and provide 5 to 10% discount or do run out sales of demonstrators. With the agency model, the dealer only gets a fee to sell the cars and service them. That 35% margin is what the dealers live on. I can't see how the retailer network can survive in the long run.


Honda Australia (not the franchises) have just been fined heavily for insuating to customers that they need to get their cars repaired/serviced through the Honda owned workshops. This directs the labour and parts away (ie profit) from the franchises. Of course any dealer can do it though years of training and purchasing of technology and parts.

Unfortunately, I can see this agency method of business becoming more popular.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Techme said:


> Honda Australia (not the franchises) have just been fined heavily for insuating to customers that they need to get their cars repaired/serviced through the Honda owned workshops. This directs the labour and parts away (ie profit) away from the franchises. Of course any dealer can do it though years of training and purchasing of technology and parts.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can this agency method of business becoming more popular.


Same story with Toyota years ago when they lost the legal battle over dealer service vs private motor workshop for new cars to retain the new car warranty. Good that Honda Australia was fined.


----------



## Abaddon (Jul 3, 2020)

Alistaircase said:


> Hey, I also just found the WIS Australian thread I guess. Nice watches there, particularly love the Straton Watch Company Yatch Timer. I'm very much love chronographs, with my most worn watch a Final Edition Okean with a Poljot 3133. If you want to see, I can post a picture late. I'm just wondering, is there really any watch fairs or watch clubs? I heard there's maybe some horological societies and maybe Time and Tides Club (they're an Australian based watch publication). But anyway, glad to be on this corner.


There's a watch enthusiasts club here in WA called Redbar. I don't know what's available in other states though, sorry. T&T are good people though.

My Straton Yacht Racer #2 - with the top grade ETA movement - is for sale, just FYI 

Yeah man, post it up. That's what we're here for.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Abaddon said:


> There's a watch enthusiasts club here in WA called Redbar. I don't know what's available in other states though, sorry. T&T are good people though.
> 
> My Straton Yacht Racer #2 - with the top grade ETA movement - is for sale, just FYI
> 
> Yeah man, post it up. That's what we're here for.


You are in WA???


----------



## Abaddon (Jul 3, 2020)

BundyBear said:


> You are in WA???


Affirmative.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Abaddon said:


> Affirmative.


LOL. Plenty of WA based WUS members here then. 

Paging, @anonymousmoose @Yamidan @Al_Jones_89 @derids @dantan @BigEd


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Abaddon said:


> There's a watch enthusiasts club here in WA called Redbar. I don't know what's available in other states though, sorry. T&T are good people though.
> 
> My Straton Yacht Racer #2 - with the top grade ETA movement - is for sale, just FYI
> 
> Yeah man, post it up. That's what we're here for.


Wow, the original Red Bar started in New York in the late 90's. John Mayer has been known to attend. I remember a lot of the old WIS attended, and I always wished I could get to New York and attend one. It's obviously expanded over here.


----------



## Abaddon (Jul 3, 2020)

Are there many Perth people attend the local Red Bar gatherings?

How many ozzies here advertise their watches on Gumtree?

Cheers
Abs


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Visited quite a number of boutiques in Melb today. Big shout out to Kai at Oris and Brett at Hour Glass - Tudor. Great guys, into watches and happy to talk watches. Brett in particular was A+. Watches of Switzerland felt very business like and their sales people felt like just that, sales people.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Abaddon said:


> Are there many Perth people attend the local Red Bar gatherings?
> 
> How many ozzies here advertise their watches on Gumtree?
> 
> ...


I have never used Gumtree, but I used to sell here until COVID hit and it became too hard to sell overseas. I had to cancel one sale because there was no way to get the watch there. Things might have changed since then, but I tend to use the Australian Facebook sales forums, there is 3 or 4 of them that I'm a member of.

I'm careful when I place an add cos it tries to divert me to marketplace where all my family can see what I have and what I'm selling. Your usage may vary.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

RynoRex82 said:


> Watches of Switzerland felt very business like and their sales people felt like just that, sales people.


It just goes to show that it's all about the people.

My experience at Watches of Switzerland in Sydney, several years ago, was awesome. I was sitting chatting with the manager for about 90 minutes whilst he brought out all sorts of different watches (including a Zeitwerk) all the while knowing that I had no intention of buying anything. He liked that I knew watches and wasn't just "some cashed up w*nker from the city". He also opened a bottle of champagne for my wife and I.


----------



## Abaddon (Jul 3, 2020)

Pete26 said:


> I have never used Gumtree, but I used to sell here until COVID hit and it became too hard to sell overseas. I had to cancel one sale because there was no way to get the watch there. Things might have changed since then, but I tend to use the Australian Facebook sales forums, there is 3 or 4 of them that I'm a member of.
> 
> I'm careful when I place an add cos it tries to divert me to marketplace where all my family can see what I have and what I'm selling. Your usage may vary.


I'm not on FB and, other than my training blog, don't use social media. All my stuff is on Gumtree as I prefer to deal with local people and do not have, nor want, Paypal linked to my account.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Abaddon said:


> Are there many Perth people attend the local Red Bar gatherings?
> 
> How many ozzies here advertise their watches on Gumtree?
> 
> ...


I advertise on the AWBSS Facebook page.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Orange_GT3 said:


> It just goes to show that it's all about the people.
> 
> My experience at Wacthes of Switzerland in Sydney, several years ago, was awesome. I was sitting chatting with the manager for about 90 minutes whilst he brought out all sorts of different watches (including a Zeitwerk) all the while knowing that I had no intention of buying anything. He liked that I knew watches and wasn't just "some cashed up w*nker from the city". He also opened a bottle of champagne for my wife and I.


I have good experience with WoS over in Perth.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> I have never used Gumtree, but I used to sell here until COVID hit and it became too hard to sell overseas. I had to cancel one sale because there was no way to get the watch there. Things might have changed since then, but I tend to use the Australian Facebook sales forums, there is 3 or 4 of them that I'm a member of.
> 
> I'm careful when I place an add cos it tries to divert me to marketplace where all my family can see what I have and what I'm selling. Your usage may vary.


I am dipping my toes on FB Marketplace at the moment. When you post an item in FB Marketplace, there’s an option to hide you post from FB friends. Look at the very bottom before you submit. 

I have always used eBay in the past, especially when they have seller deals. But they are now the domain of eBay plus. 

Where I live, on the GC, Gum Tree is for low ballers.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Techme said:


> I am dipping my toes on FB Marketplace at the moment. When you post an item in FB Marketplace, there’s an option to hide you post from FB friends. Look at the very bottom before you submit.
> 
> I have always used eBay in the past, especially when they have seller deals. But they are now the domain of eBay plus.
> 
> Where I live, on the GC, *Gum Tree is for low ballers*.


Gum Tree is for low ballers anywhere!!! One of the reasons I avoid that place like plague.  

Even on the AWBSS FB page, low ballers are a plenty. I got offered a watch at half price of what I listed which is already the cheapest on the net. Pfft..


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> Gum Tree is for low ballers anywhere!!! One of the reasons I avoid that place like plague.
> 
> Even on the AWBSS FB page, low ballers are a plenty. I got offered a watch at half price of what I listed which is already the cheapest on the net. Pfft..


I was close to offering you $400 for your orange Samurai about a day before you raised the price to $850


----------



## Abaddon (Jul 3, 2020)

If West Aussies (or Aussies generally, if payment arrangements can be made) are interested in any of my watches, I have them all listed on Gumtree, but am thinking ab out listing them here also, in the Marketplace section. But I'm not sure how much interest they're likely to get.








Gumtree Australia


View all other ads and items from Abs in Maylands | Gumtree Australia




www.gumtree.com.au


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

magste said:


> I was close to offering you $400 for your orange Samurai about a day before you raised the price to $850


Done on purpose as I got fed up with the half price members. So, $400 would sound right for half price


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Abaddon said:


> There's a watch enthusiasts club here in WA called Redbar. I don't know what's available in other states though, sorry. T&T are good people though.
> 
> My Straton Yacht Racer #2 - with the top grade ETA movement - is for sale, just FYI
> 
> Yeah man, post it up. That's what we're here for.


Hi, Interested in your comments regarding Redbar in WA, can you give some details of the group, numbers, meetings, location, etc.
Regards


----------



## Abaddon (Jul 3, 2020)

BigEd said:


> Hi, Interested in your comments regarding Redbar in WA, can you give some details of the group, numbers, meetings, location, etc.
> Regards


Well, I know they're run by some guys called Jamie, Rob and Andy. They had a meet-up at the Parmelia Hilton last Tuesday, but I was working late and couldn't make it.

Their email address and Whatsapp details are below:
*[email protected]*
RedBarWA Members Group


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Abaddon said:


> Well, I know they're run by some guys called Jamie, Rob and Andy. They had a meet-up at the Parmelia Hilton last Tuesday, but I was working late and couldn't make it.
> 
> Their email address and Whatsapp details are below:
> *[email protected]*
> RedBarWA Members Group


Thanks for the group details, I will make contact with them and try to attend one of their meetings.


----------



## robertmurray (Mar 15, 2018)

Any kiwis on here by any chance?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

robertmurray said:


> Any kiwis on here by any chance?


There are a few but not really active


----------



## robertmurray (Mar 15, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> There are a few but not really active


So I'm solo flying the flag. What responsibility!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Orange_GT3 said:


> It just goes to show that it's all about the people.
> 
> My experience at Watches of Switzerland in Sydney, several years ago, was awesome. I was sitting chatting with the manager for about 90 minutes whilst he brought out all sorts of different watches (including a Zeitwerk) all the while knowing that I had no intention of buying anything. He liked that I knew watches and wasn't just "some cashed up w*nker from the city". He also opened a bottle of champagne for my wife and I.


That is incredible CS.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Just secured a Tudor Black Bay 58 in blue from THG - Tudor, Melb. Pick up in 2 weeks. I’m so excited. But not excited to then hand it over to my wife to hide away till Dec for my 40th. That’ll be an agonizing few months.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I just bought this one from Starbuy, my favourite enablers. The Citizen Satellite wave divers CC5001-00w. They had it at a spectacular weekend buy so decided to pull the pin.


----------



## Abaddon (Jul 3, 2020)

Pete26 said:


> I just bought this one from Starbuy, my favourite enablers. The Citizen Satellite wave divers CC5001-00w. They had it at a spectacular weekend buy so decided to pull the pin.


Yeah, I've spent a bit of coin at Starbuy. That's where I got my last watch.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Abaddon said:


> Yeah, I've spent a bit of coin at Starbuy. That's where I got my last watch.


Me too. 3 watches now? My first Seiko automatic and 2 citizen Nighthawks.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

I really want to own a flat on Cooge Beach. Or Brontë Beach. Can anyone help?
Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Support Archibald Chesterfield III, aka Archie Luxury. He is the embodiment of the Australian watch aficionado. FMD!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Bugger, thought I could get THG to throw in the nato for free if I got the BB58 on the bracelet. Negative, unfortunately. And I’m not dropping $450 on a single piece of nylon. Looks like I’ll be hitting the web for alternatives.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

RynoRex82 said:


> Bugger, thought I could get THG to throw in the nato for free if I got the BB58 on the bracelet. Negative, unfortunately. And I’m not dropping $450 on a single piece of nylon. Looks like I’ll be hitting the web for alternatives.


Four hundred and fifty f***ing dollars for a ruddy Nato!!!!!!! Are you kidding me? That is an absolute mickey take!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

johnny action said:


> Support Archibald Chesterfield III, aka Archie Luxury. He is the embodiment of the Australian watch aficionado. FMD!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah no


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

johnny action said:


> Support Archibald Chesterfield III, aka Archie Luxury. He is the embodiment of the Australian watch aficionado. FMD!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While A.Lux is simply an online persona. I still cannot stand that character or the dank watch piss take his comedy tries to embody.


----------



## Abaddon (Jul 3, 2020)

RynoRex82 said:


> While A.Lux is simply an online persona. I still cannot stand that character or the dank watch piss take his comedy tries to embody.


I do not know of this person. Doesn't sound like I'd care to either.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Abaddon said:


> I do not know of this person. Doesn't sound like I'd care to either.


Just a YouTuber. Total flog.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Four hundred and fifty f***ing dollars for a ruddy Nato!!!!!!! Are you kidding me? That is an absolute mickey take!


Sorry, $250. I got my conversion wrong from an overseas website. Still, $250? I can get 4 Crown and Buckle chevron NATO’s for that.


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

RynoRex82 said:


> Bugger, thought I could get THG to throw in the nato for free if I got the BB58 on the bracelet. Negative, unfortunately. And I’m not dropping $450 on a single piece of nylon. Looks like I’ll be hitting the web for alternatives.


Erica's Original?


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

West Aussie here. There are certainly a few of us around here. 😃


----------



## Abaddon (Jul 3, 2020)

GMH Watches said:


> Erica's Original?
> 
> View attachment 16896333


Man, I've come so close to getting a CW on more than one occasion. This one is very nice.


----------



## Abaddon (Jul 3, 2020)

dantan said:


> West Aussie here. There are certainly a few of us around here. 😃


Sweet. You gonna show us your watch/es?


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. Plenty of WA based WUS members here then.
> 
> Paging, @anonymousmoose @Yamidan @Al_Jones_89 @derids @dantan @BigEd


Here I am. 😃


----------



## Abaddon (Jul 3, 2020)

dantan said:


> Here I am. 😃


Ah, nevermind, didn't see you're clearly not new around here


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

dantan said:


> Here I am. 😃


I actually missed out @royALS and @ashley


----------



## Abaddon (Jul 3, 2020)

Do you all ever get together at Redbar meetups and the like?


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Abaddon said:


> Do you all ever get together at Redbar meetups and the like?


No, but I have been invited by Rob to meet ups but the dates and times never seem to work out for me. I am guessing that it’s the same Rob that used to work at Hardy Brothers years ago.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Gday lads, Sydney here.
Picked up my grail on Monday and haven’t taken it off yet. Loving every second.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Family is heading to Melbourne in December (mainly CBD). Any places I should go window shop for used watches? Omega mainly.

Any other tips for visiting Melbourne? I've been there a few times but always keen to get insight. Also bringing our 5 year old daughter along.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Is be interested to know what’s out there in melb, ad’s etc that are good. Only a small flight from syd so hey, I could make a weekend of it.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Good spots in Melbourne? I'd be looking to visit the Watch Vault in Chadstone. While there you can also see almost any new watch brand you're interested in. In the city I'd go and visit the Watch Gallery and the Watch Collector. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Gday lads, Sydney here.
> Picked up my grail on Monday and haven’t taken it off yet. Loving every second.
> View attachment 16903791
> 
> ...


That is simply stunning


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Gday lads, Sydney here.
> Picked up my grail on Monday and haven’t taken it off yet. Loving every second.
> View attachment 16903791
> 
> ...


Congrats mate. Great pick up.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Krish47 said:


> Congrats mate. Great pick up.


Thank you


----------



## weight (4 mo ago)

Pete26 said:


> I just bought this one from Starbuy, my favourite enablers. The Citizen Satellite wave divers CC5001-00w. They had it at a spectacular weekend buy so decided to pull the pin.


I just bought that watch yesterday from watchdepot, also on a crazy discount (plus extra $20 off for joining mailing list!)

I'm looking into getting the Jounetsu titanium bracelet for it as well but might have to have it on a stainless steel bracelet until I figure that out.


----------



## 829maxx (Oct 23, 2019)

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Gday lads, Sydney here.
> Picked up my grail on Monday and haven’t taken it off yet. Loving every second.
> View attachment 16903791
> 
> ...


Lovely. Which model is this? Hadn’t seen the Reverso with the movement on one side before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

I


829maxx said:


> Lovely. Which model is this? Hadn’t seen the Reverso with the movement on one side before.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its a 976 grande small seconds


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

dantan said:


> No, but I have been invited by Rob to meet ups but the dates and times never seem to work out for me. I am guessing that it’s the same Rob that used to work at Hardy Brothers years ago.


Would be the same guy I think.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

anonymousmoose said:


> Family is heading to Melbourne in December (mainly CBD). Any places I should go window shop for used watches? Omega mainly.
> 
> Any other tips for visiting Melbourne? I've been there a few times but always keen to get insight. Also bringing our 5 year old daughter along.


The Watch Gallery in little Collins street 

Watch Vault - he’s a member here too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Michael Day said:


> Good spots in Melbourne? I'd be looking to visit the Watch Vault in Chadstone. While there you can also see almost any new watch brand you're interested in. In the city I'd go and visit the Watch Gallery and the Watch Collector.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I thought the watch gallery was a tad expensive…


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pete26 said:


> That is simply stunning


Much appreciated


----------



## reb810 (Feb 2, 2018)

gsroppsa said:


> G'day everyone! Here representing Melbourne. If there's any interest maybe we should arrange a GTG sometime too?


Echo this, is there an existing thread for Melbourne members?

Edit, realised I replied to a years old post 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

weight said:


> I just bought that watch yesterday from watchdepot, also on a crazy discount (plus extra $20 off for joining mailing list!)
> 
> I'm looking into getting the Jounetsu titanium bracelet for it as well but might have to have it on a stainless steel bracelet until I figure that out.


I did see that, wasn't sure if Watchdepot are an AD so passed. The Starbuy price wasn't too far off.


----------



## weight (4 mo ago)

Pete26 said:


> I did see that, wasn't sure if Watchdepot are an AD so passed. The Starbuy price wasn't too far off.


Agreed that is of some concern... After purchase I had a minor palpitation about it. I'm hoping it's fine, they seem to be connected with / subsidiary brand of Shiels, who do say they are an AD somewhere on their website. 🙏😬 Ideally, I'll never have to risk finding out one way or the other.
My current ao9000-06b has had zero issues and I've had that about 5 years... 😅
(Love watches but more of an observer rather than collector)


----------



## Khaja (Aug 1, 2020)

weight said:


> Agreed that is of some concern... After purchase I had a minor palpitation about it. I'm hoping it's fine, they seem to be connected with / subsidiary brand of Shiels, who do say they are an AD somewhere on their website. 🙏😬 Ideally, I'll never have to risk finding out one way or the other.
> My current ao9000-06b has had zero issues and I've had that about 5 years... 😅
> (Love watches but more of an observer rather than collector)


Be sure to post some pics on that satellite wave when it arrives!, I've been thinking of getting one but the bright green dial has always stopped me.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is mine.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Annnd that’s my 40th sorted. Pains me to hide away till Dec, but be worth it when I get to wear it on the day. That’s to Brett at THG - Tudor, Melb.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

BundyBear said:


> I thought the watch gallery was a tad expensive…


Yes. They can be. But if they have what you want...

Haven't been to watch vault yet but their prices are pretty good. 

I've done a couple of trades previously. They won big at the time but I traded well as today I'm in front with all my trades. Lost them all initially. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

Anyone here planning on getting to the island next month for the GP?


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Cracker day here in Melbourne. Car washed, lawn mowed and ready for the Grand Final.



















Regards,


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

watchersam said:


> Anyone here planning on getting to the island next month for the GP?


I usually do, but not this year.


----------



## robertmurray (Mar 15, 2018)

Warning - NZ Post!

Anyone been to the new Rolex boutique in Auckland? We were in Westfield today and I I stopped at Partridge; didn’t realise Rolex had set up its own shop here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

robertmurray said:


> Warning - NZ Post!
> 
> Anyone been to the new Rolex boutique in Auckland? We were in Westfield today and I I stopped at Partridge; didn’t realise *Rolex had set up its own shop here*.


You mean a Partridge owned Rolex boutique? Rolex does not own any boutiques. Same as all the boutiques this side of the Tasman are owned by Hour Glass, Kennedy or Watches of Switzerland.


----------



## weight (4 mo ago)

Khaja said:


> Be sure to post some pics on that satellite wave when it arrives!, I've been thinking of getting one but the bright green dial has always stopped me.


Just got this in the mail today. Citizen cc5001-00w. Pictures as requested.

I admit it's a pretty chunky beast but light as a feather. Doubt it'll fit under a business shirt cuff, it's about 3mm thicker than my previous watch. Rubber strap is also thick, feels premium. The green dial is not really that bright in my opinion, more like... deep.

I haven't been used to anything this size before so will take some getting used to it, but I love the set and forget nature of GPS time zone, perpetual calendar


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> You mean a Partridge owned Rolex boutique? Rolex does not own any boutiques. Same as all the boutiques this side of the Tasman are owned by Hour Glass, Kennedy or Watches of Switzerland.


Don't forget Langfords, Aren't they family owned?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

weight said:


> Just got this in the mail today. Citizen cc5001-00w. Pictures as requested.
> 
> I admit it's a pretty chunky beast but light as a feather. Doubt it'll fit under a business shirt cuff, it's about 3mm thicker than my previous watch. Rubber strap is also thick, feels premium. The green dial is not really that bright in my opinion, more like... deep.
> 
> ...


Very nice. I like mine, the dial is very nice.


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

Any preferences on the better city to visit if one wanted to check out Zenith and Grand Seiko, Sydney or Melbourne?


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

watchersam said:


> Any preferences on the better city to visit if one wanted to check out Zenith and Grand Seiko, Sydney or Melbourne?


Melbourne of course. Australia's premier watch city. And if you only want to go to one location, then Chadstone is the place to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pete26 said:


> Very nice. I like mine, the dial is very nice.


Guys, just a heads up, if you visit the Starbuy site regularly for specials, you can come away with some real gems. My Citizen was a Weekend deal and cost $799 from $2099, which is phenomenal for an eco-drive, sat wave 200m diver with sapphire crystal and super titanium case.

Not affiliated in any way (in fact I think that I annoy Deepak), but their service and shipping is incredible. I used to have to buy overseas for these kind of prices, but they are an AD for their watches so I got the full 5 year warranty on this.


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

Michael Day said:


> Melbourne of course. Australia's premier watch city. And if you only want to go to one location, then Chadstone is the place to go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome. Was hoping to hear Melbourne. Cheers


----------



## reb810 (Feb 2, 2018)

watchersam said:


> Any preferences on the better city to visit if one wanted to check out Zenith and Grand Seiko, Sydney or Melbourne?


Monards in Melbourne CBD stock all of those brands. Very welcoming staff there, you can try on as much as you want with no pressure to buy.


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

reb810 said:


> Monards in Melbourne CBD stock all of those brands. Very welcoming staff there, you can try on as much as you want with no pressure to buy.


Sounds good, thanks.

I'm going into semi-retirement next year and will be looking at getting a couple of watches I've wanted for a long time.
Still have several months, but the thought has cured my interest in looking at anything else in the meantime.

Also, can't get any work done at the moment with all the rain, so I'm enjoying doing some early research.


----------



## reb810 (Feb 2, 2018)

watchersam said:


> Sounds good, thanks.
> 
> I'm going into semi-retirement next year and will be looking at getting a couple of watches I've wanted for a long time.
> Still have several months, but the thought has cured my interest in looking at anything else in the meantime.
> ...


Yeah it’s not great weather to be heading out right now


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

watchersam said:


> Sounds good, thanks.
> 
> I'm going into semi-retirement next year and will be looking at getting a couple of watches I've wanted for a long time.
> Still have several months, but the thought has cured my interest in looking at anything else in the meantime.
> ...


Yeah, I hear you, I'm actually retired now and want to stop adding watches. I need to shed some and decide on what I really want to keep.


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

Pete26 said:


> Yeah, I hear you, I'm actually retired now and want to stop adding watches. I need to shed some and decide on what I really want to keep.


Yep, same.
I will keep four or five vintage, and my Seiko Sumo.
I plan to add a Zenith A384 Revival, A Grand Seiko, and a Doxa Sub 300T Whitepearl.

Should be a fun little shopping trip


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

PAM 510 on a strap made from a Blue belt from Salvation Army charity shop for $1.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigEd said:


> PAM 510 on a strap made from a Blue belt from Salvation Army charity shop for $1.
> View attachment 16970227


Cool. Very nice strap Ed.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> Cool. Very nice strap Ed.


Thanks Terry, it was an interesting project which came out better than anticipated.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigEd said:


> Thanks Terry, it was an interesting project which came out better than anticipated.


Looks bloody good. Very professional too!


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Tudor GMT on a two-tone strap:


----------



## Khaja (Aug 1, 2020)

Found a $15 G-SHOCK “homage” at Kmart today


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Khaja said:


> Found a $15 G-SHOCK “homage” at Kmart today
> View attachment 16987646


That's more than a homage, what's the water resistance on those? For 15 bucks you can't go wrong.

My first watch was a "Swiss Made" Sonora boy's watch given to me by my mother. Bought from Kmart for $15 as well, although that was back in 1973.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Talking about cheap digital watches, I remember when I joined the Australian Public Service in 2001, a lot of the senior execs in Canberra wore cheap digital watches. I remember a few wearing Sharp digital watches that you could pick up at Chemists, and quite a few had Pulsar gold dress watches a la Boris Johnson.

Obviously, Horology was not an interest for these fellows.

I met Tony Abbott when he was Employment Minister under John Howard and he had a cheap looking two tone watch on leather strap. It looked like a Tag Heuer but had a French sounding brand name which I could not make out without looking closely at his wrist.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

watchersam said:


> Any preferences on the better city to visit if one wanted to check out Zenith and Grand Seiko, Sydney or Melbourne?


I was literally just in Melbourne and Sydney. I spent twelve nights in total there and came back late last week.

I went to so many Watch Shops and tried on so many Watches.

There is really nothing between those two Cities in regards to Watch Shops. Both are wonderful. I completely forgot to check out The Hour Glass in Sydney which is the only F.P. Journe dealer in Australia. I did check out a couple of Journe watches there in October 2018.

Back to my very recent trip, I ended up purchasing a Grand Seiko SBGW231 from the Seiko Boutique in Melbourne. The service there was really excellent.

I also purchased a Swatch Moonswatch from Chadstone Shopping Centre.

I saw and tried on several Grand Seiko’s at the Grand Seiko Boutique in Sydney. The service there was really excellent.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

I'd be interested to know if you think it was worth the effort to go out to Chadstone?

Nice collection too!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I bought my SBGM221 earlier this year from the Boutique, but on-line, as I'm in Brisbane. Top notch service IMO. I think all the Grand Seiko boutiques seem very knowledgable. I visited the one in London a few years ago and they were very friendly.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Tyco said:


> I'd be interested to know if you think it was worth the effort to go out to Chadstone?
> 
> Nice collection too!


Yes, definitely. I like Chadstone Shopping Centre.

I was not planning to purchase the Moonswatch from Chadstone.

It is a bit of a story but I went to Chadstone Shopping Centre to shop around as I do like Chaddy a lot, but all the stars aligned, I did not even realise that they had a Swatch Store there.

The timing was right; they had stock of some of the models, and I was fortunate to be able to secure one for myself.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Tyco said:


> I'd be interested to know if you think it was worth the effort to go out to Chadstone?
> 
> Nice collection too!


Chadstone is virtually the horoloical capital of Australia. Under the one roof you can buy :
Rolex
Omega
Longines 
Breitling 
Panerai 
Patek
Rado
Seiko 
Mido
Fortis
Piaget
Montblanc
Ebel
Oris
Tudor
Zenith
Tag Heuer 
Swatch

This off the top of my head. I'm sure there are others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Prof


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

There is just something about that place that doesn't click with me.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Helm Vanuatu on new strap


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Still some of the best value for money watches I have, don't rarely them much now, since I retired and don't dress to go to the office every day.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigEd said:


> Still some of the best value for money watches I have, don't rarely them much now, since I retired and don't dress to go to the office every day.
> View attachment 17054812


I'm in the same boat, probably selling all my dress watches, but bought this the other day. It's my new daily wear.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigEd said:


> Still some of the best value for money watches I have, don't rarely them much now, since I retired and don't dress to go to the office every day.
> View attachment 17054812


Nice collection Ed 👍


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> I'm in the same boat, probably selling all my dress watches, but bought this the other day. It's my new daily wear.


Lovely Oris.
I am not allowed to dispose of any of my watches, I have a son, a son-in-law, and 4 grandkids that will take them of my hands someday.
Son-in-law dropped in today and "borrowed" a watch, looks like the changeover has started, I better hide the ones I want to keep for myself.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Go Soccoroos









yeah, I know it's not one of my Aussie watches; but it is YELLOW!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigEd said:


> Lovely Oris.
> I am not allowed to dispose of any of my watches, I have a son, a son-in-law, and 4 grandkids that will take them of my hands someday.
> Son-in-law dropped in today and "borrowed" a watch, looks like the changeover has started, I better hide the ones I want to keep for myself.


I am in a similar position, have already given a few away to my sons.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigEd said:


> Lovely Oris.
> I am not allowed to dispose of any of my watches, I have a son, a son-in-law, and 4 grandkids that will take them of my hands someday.
> Son-in-law dropped in today and "borrowed" a watch, looks like the changeover has started, I better hide the ones I want to keep for myself.


Thanks, I went to buy something else in the Oris line from the Black Friday sales and the Manager convinced me of this one. It's just so comfortable it's hardly been off my wrist. She gave me a nice discount as well.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

Sooooooo...who's doing some Xmas watch hunting?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Tyco said:


> Sooooooo...who's doing some Xmas watch hunting?


Maybe holding out for boxing day sale. 🤔


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

BundyBear said:


> Maybe holding out for boxing day sale. 🤔


...that's commitment. Boxing Day is nuts in Melbourne.


----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi all

My watch buying days are almost over. I do managed to flip a watch occasionally and buy a replacement. I live in the Barossa Valley and on the rare occasion I buy a new piece, I usually start looking at Starbuy.com.au which is in Sydney but has excellent prices and service.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

Dont know about the rest of their brands, but Oris on Starbuy is more expensive than their Boutiques...and their website. Bit weird...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Tyco said:


> Dont know about the rest of their brands, but Oris on Starbuy is more expensive than their Boutiques...and their website. Bit weird...


I think Starbuys is only good for Seiko...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> I think Starbuys is only good for Seiko...


And Citizen and Casio. I bought my challenge diver for $899 down from $1250













and this one I got for $799 down from $2,000.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> And Citizen and Casio. I bought my challenge diver for $899 down from $1250
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For Casio, my go-to is Sakura Watches out of Japan. Check them out. Pretty solid seller.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I went to Wallace Bishop for a Black Friday sale last week and was going to pick up an Oris pro pilot that was on sale and the manager talked me into getting this one. I'm so glad I did and she gave me 10% off.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

It was also Wallace Bishop's funeral that day which was last Thursday and she said he would be looking down on you fondly as he was a huge watch guy. The rest of the family are more into diamonds and jewellery.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm getting thirsty, my wife has gone to her Christmas party and I'm supposed to pick her up, so no beer for me yet.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere.  ...oh yeah, the driving thing...
Bit of history with the Wallace Bishop shop(s) eh?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tyco said:


> It's 5 o'clock somewhere.  ...oh yeah, the driving thing...
> Bit of history with the Wallace Bishop shop(s) eh?


Yes indeed, their own history is quite good as well. My Grandfather who introduced me to watches owned a Loyal watch, and in fact my Grandmother and Mother all owned Loyal watches. In those days they were manufactured by Wallace Bishop in Brisbane so I suppose that was the attraction and they didn't cost a lot. 

I have several stores close to where I live, with one being 11 minutes drive from me. They are also the only Grand Seiko dealer in Queensland.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

Pete26 said:


> They are also the only Grand Seiko dealer in Queensland.


Good to know if I ever get back there to live...hopefully soon!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> For Casio, my go-to is Sakura Watches out of Japan. Check them out. Pretty solid seller.


Do you have any experience with buying +$1K watches from Sakura. Have you been slugged with tax by customs?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Yes indeed, their own history is quite good as well. My Grandfather who introduced me to watches owned a Loyal watch, and in fact my Grandmother and Mother all owned Loyal watches. In those days they were manufactured by Wallace Bishop in Brisbane so I suppose that was the attraction and they didn't cost a lot.
> 
> I have several stores close to where I live, with one being 11 minutes drive from me. They are also the only Grand Seiko dealer in Queensland.


Mate, I reckon Monards at Goldcoast is also a GS dealer.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Techme said:


> Do you have any experience with buying +$1K watches from Sakura. Have you been slugged with tax by customs?


Not in recent memory but I think (see below) that I once did so as I remembered getting a call from the DHL office to pay the GST. Then there was service fee to assist in the customs inspection and all. They asked me to pay using my credit card. After that experience, I just keep all my purchases low nowadays.

^^^ when I said I think, I can't remember if it was Sakura or another vendor, but the DHL story is true and Sakura uses DHL.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, I reckon Monards at Goldcoast is also a GS dealer.
> 
> View attachment 17070005


Sorry mate, GS only available from Melbourne Boutiques. They might order in, but you would be better off going direct to GS boutique on-line.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Sorry mate, GS only available from Melbourne Boutiques. They might order in, but you would be better off going direct to GS boutique on-line.


Yeah, I was going to say Melbourne and Sydney. There are a few other ADs round the country too, like there's a GS dealer (Smales) in Perth too.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Sorry mate, GS only available from Melbourne Boutiques. They might order in, but you would be better off going direct to GS boutique on-line.


Oh, thanks mate. Didn't know that.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

You can't fool us Valtteri with that flash watch on...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598989919699206146


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Tyco said:


> You can't fool us Valtteri with that flash watch on...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598989919699206146


He looks the part. He's welcomed in Australia anytime.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> He looks the part. He's welcomed in Australia anytime.


He needs to accept that he is balding and lose the comb-over though!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Orange_GT3 said:


> He needs to accept that he is balding and lose the comb-over though!


Just realised his new girlfriend is Aussie which might explain why he spends the off season over here enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

BundyBear said:


> Just realised his new girlfriend is Aussie which might explain why he spends the off season over here enjoying the sunshine.


He's been going out with her for quite a while now - Olympic level cyclist. I've followed Valtteri for years on Twitter, one of the few F1 drivers I actually admire.

Looks like he backs Sarpaneva watches so thats what he probably has on...


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

This crowd on Instagram have a tour to Switzerland starting in Perth and going full horology overload for the bargain price of $32,000 a head. Send me a postcard…


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

InitialAndPitch said:


> This crowd on Instagram have a tour to Switzerland starting in Perth and going full horology overload for the bargain price of $32,000 a head. Send me a postcard…
> 
> View attachment 17082990


Business Class flights and first class tickets. That's where all the money's gone to.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

Mrs flew to Paris business class in the last month...think it was about $13k return (out of Melb). Accommodation there is about twice for similar accom here...so its probably not a bad deal for 14 nights.


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Maybe it includes a Submariner as a souvenir? 🫣


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone else finding it hard to sell atm? Is trading the way to go these days?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Tyco said:


> Mrs flew to Paris business class in the last month...think it was about $13k return (out of Melb). Accommodation there is about twice for similar accom here...so its probably not a bad deal for 14 nights.


True. For sure. I flew business from Perth to Dallas Fort Worth and LA in QANTAS when i had business there pre pandemic and i think it costs about $18k/$20k per trip depending on season etc. To ke, it was definitely worth the fare but not so sure about now as quality went down post covid. I recalled one time that I was the first passenger on the dreamliner when it launched and we were all given souvenirs. QANTAS lounge in LA is very good.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

blubarb said:


> Hi all. Anyone interested in making trades (not selling or buying) but just trades. I have some pretty cool vintage and modern watches I would consider trading. I have plenty of references here and on other forums (will readily provide) and I expect you to have a similar track record unless you are willing to ship your watch first.
> 
> I have:
> Vintage Speedmaster (1971& 1977)
> ...


I like your idea of posting it in the Oz thread as the WTT and FS gets lost in all the CONUS only threads. I just hope that Admin won't delete our posts though.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> I like your idea of posting it in the Oz thread as the WTT and FS gets lost in all the CONUS only threads. I just hope that Admin won't delete our posts though.


True I am trying to sell a few atm and not getting any offers.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

I've got a couple of G-Shocks that I should probably move on...couldnt be bothered in the main sale side of things here though...


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> I like your idea of posting it in the Oz thread as the WTT and FS gets lost in all the CONUS only threads. I just hope that Admin won't delete our posts though.


Interesting thought. To be honest, I just felt it safer to want to contact fellow Aussies and just trade domestically so we don't have to worry about shipping costs, security and duties. Never thought it might be go against a forum rule - if it does I am sure admin will let me know soon enough .


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Talk about selling there seems to have been a change in accepting PayPal f&f as payment. I had a couple of sale posts deleted (one from 2 years ago... 😊) because I had that in the post. When did that change? I only copied what other posts had at the time.


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not exactly sure what you mean by a change in accepting PP F&F - btw, you know F&F is only fee free domestically and no PP buyer/seller protection?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

blubarb said:


> Interesting thought. To be honest,* I just felt it safer to want to contact fellow Aussies and just trade domestically so we don't have to worry about shipping costs, security and duties*. Never thought it might be go against a forum rule - if it does I am sure admin will let me know soon enough .


That's a good idea mate. And i totally agree with BB on the sale posts getting drowned with CONUS only sale ones.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Have a thought for the poor bastards in Hawaii and Alaska.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

magste said:


> Talk about selling there seems to have been a change in accepting PayPal f&f as payment. I had a couple of sale posts deleted (one from 2 years ago... 😊) because I had that in the post. When did that change? I only copied what other posts had at the time.





blubarb said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you mean by a change in accepting PP F&F - btw, you know F&F is only fee free domestically and no PP buyer/seller protection?


Gents, this has been a long standing forum rule in the sales section. I guess you had your post deleted because someone reported your post. See the specific rule in the sales section which reads;

*DO NOT* request payment via "Friends & Family" to avoid legitimate fees (i.e. PayPal). Ignoring this rule WILL lead to post deletion and possible account suspension or closure.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Earthjade said:


> Have a thought for the poor bastards in Hawaii and Alaska.


Hawaii is definitely not on the same continent as America  

Alaska is on the same continent, yet, they're excluded.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

BundyBear said:


> Gents, this has been a long standing forum rule in the sales section. I guess you had your post deleted because someone reported your post. See the specific rule in the sales section which reads;
> 
> *DO NOT* request payment via "Friends & Family" to avoid legitimate fees (i.e. PayPal). Ignoring this rule WILL lead to post deletion and possible account suspension or closure.


To be fair, Paypal gets its fees no matter which method you use. It's just a question of whether the seller or the buyer pays them.

Of course, 'Friends and Family' comes with no protection for either party so it probably best avoided anyway.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Orange_GT3 said:


> To be fair, Paypal gets its fees no matter which method you use. It's just a question of whether the seller or the buyer pays them.
> 
> Of course, 'Friends and Family' comes with no protection for either party so it probably best avoided anyway.


True. The buyer pays the fees in family and friends I think. Anyway, I am happier to sell it via the local Australian Watch Buyers Sellers Swap (AWBSS) Facebook site. Happier and smoother transactions over there.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> True. The buyer pays the fees in family and friends I think. Anyway, I am happier to sell it via the local Australian Watch Buyers Sellers Swap (AWBSS) Facebook site. Happier and smoother transactions over there.


there are no fees in F&F ... it's been used more with the $600 reporting for USA. I specifically never list that yet some buyers just do it.

I usually say CONUS but Alaska and Hawaii OK.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> *there are no fees in F&F *... it's been used more with the $600 reporting for USA. I specifically never list that yet some buyers just do it.
> 
> I usually say CONUS but Alaska and Hawaii OK.


... and you know I never look at the end of month statements so I won't know.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> ... and you know I never look at the end of month statements so I won't know.


me either but our friendly IRS is requiring them, PP, to send us a nice 1099 starting this year.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Wearing this today for my 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary party, doesn't
time fly when you have a wonderful partner and friend.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigEd said:


> Wearing this today for my 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary party, doesn't
> time fly when you have a wonderful partner and friend.
> View attachment 17100615


Congrats mate. Happy for you and Enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BigEd said:


> Wearing this today for my 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary party, doesn't
> time fly when you have a wonderful partner and friend.
> View attachment 17100615


It does as I head towards 52nd


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> True. The buyer pays the fees in family and friends I think. Anyway, I am happier to sell it via the local Australian Watch Buyers Sellers Swap (AWBSS) Facebook site. Happier and smoother transactions over there.


A bit dead over there though, I have a few for sale and so far only managed to sell my Seiko SARX029 And my Orient Star MOP dial. I just withdrew a few watches after talking to another member from Perth, who said the market was drying up. He reckons he has been threatened with physical violence for suggesting trades. He also reckons that the entire watch market will collapse because people are selling their high end watches due to the recession.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> A bit dead over there though, I have a few for sale and so far only managed to sell my Seiko SARX029 And my Orient Star MOP dial. I just withdrew a few watches after talking to another member from Perth, who said the market was drying up. He reckons he has been threatened with physical violence for suggesting trades. He also reckons that the entire watch market will collapse because people are selling their high end watches due to the recession.


I wonder if it's the same guy who low balled me by 50%. Some guy offered me a low price or trade and I said no. Then he told me that I won't be selling it since prices are dropping blah blah. LOL.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

Pete26 said:


> He reckons he has been threatened with physical violence for suggesting trades.


WTF?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Tyco said:


> WTF?


Hahaha. Don't ever believe the tall tales people tell you to try to scam you on a sale. I have heard them all. LOL.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

So do we request to sell in this thread or start something new ourselves?  AWT - aussie watch trader.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Hahaha. *Don't ever believe the tall tales people tell you to try to scam you on a sale*. I have heard them all. LOL.


LOL, Well said mate. 
I too had the same experiences when i had put my watches on sale. Don't listen to those B.S and patience is the key.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Tyco said:


> So do we request to sell in this thread or start something new ourselves?  AWT - aussie watch trader.


Honestly, I think the only way to play within the rules is to start a "For Sale" post in the WTS or WTT section and link it back to here as a "for information" post that you have something to sell.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> LOL, Well said mate.
> I too had the same experiences when i had put my watches on sale. Don't listen to those B.S and patience is the key.


LOL. Not with a watch but back in 2009, I tried to sell my 5 year old Ford Focus for $7,500. A guy contacted me and after wasting my afternoon, agreed to buy the car, shook hands on the deal and agreed on the paperwork etc. He called me after I changed the advert status in Carsales to "SOLD" and told me he didn't have the money and asked me if I will accept $4k for it. I told him to [email protected] off and then called back the lady who enquired about the car after him. But she had already gone off to buy a car on that weekend. Missed out on a good sale but in the end, managed to trade it with a dealer for $7k, so, really only lost a potential $500. From then on, I don't believe in tall tales and I don't trust handshakes anymore. Well, there used to be a time in Australia when deals were done on a handshake. Guess I was naive. Didn't realise the world has moved on.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

CarSales - gotta pay to play...weeds out the tossers. This also why people trade-in so much now...lose money but if you put a value on your time etc would probably be closer to a deal.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Tyco said:


> CarSales - gotta pay to play...weeds out the tossers. This also why people trade-in so much now...lose money but if you put a value on your time etc would probably be closer to a deal.


Yeah, quite true. I have put up 4 cars for sale on Carsales since I came to know of the site. Other than that poor experience I listed, another recent sale last year worked out well. Cash buyer and no tire kickers. Still have my faith in humanity (and honour).


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> I wonder if it's the same guy who low balled me by 50%. Some guy offered me a low price or trade and I said no. Then he told me that I won't be selling it since prices are dropping blah blah. LOL.


Might be the same guy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Might be the same guy.


We can exchange notes.


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah, sales have been slow, both on eBay, Fbook, Chrono 24 and here. Just a few nibbles here and there. Both on medium high like Longines and lower end Citizens. All priced slightly lower or same as similar watches.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Yippee, just sold one had a guy drive up from the Goldie and instant transfer through Osko. One of the most painless experiences of my life. Had a nice chat too.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Selling watches is a pain in the arse.
I'm lucky I've reached a point I've got nothing to sell and everything I buy now takes into consideration how easy it would be to offload.
All my selling has been done on eBay. I sold on AWBSS once and it was like walking over broken glass.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Yippee, just sold one had a guy drive up from the Goldie and instant transfer through Osko. One of the most painless experiences of my life. Had a nice chat too.


The start of a nice relationship begins with a cup of coffee


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Earthjade said:


> Selling watches is a pain in the arse.
> I'm lucky I've reached a point I've got nothing to sell and everything I buy now takes into consideration how easy it would be to offload.
> All my selling has been done on eBay. I sold on AWBSS once and it was *like walking over broken glass.*


I agree. We should have our own section on the WTS forum.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

Anyone in Melbourne looking for an Oris? I was walking past the Salera's Jeweller in Highpoint today and they are closing out their Oris stock. If you're a good negotiator it might be worth going in there and doing a deal.

Anyone else notice Oris is quiting a lot of their ADs lately?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Tyco said:


> Anyone in Melbourne looking for an Oris? I was walking past the Salera's Jeweller in Highpoint today and they are closing out their Oris stock. If you're a good negotiator it might be worth going in there and doing a deal.
> 
> Anyone else notice Oris is quiting a lot of their ADs lately?


Yup, Heard from "The Hour glass" that they are going to stop being Oris AD after their current stock is sold out.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Tyco said:


> Anyone in Melbourne looking for an Oris? I was walking past the Salera's Jeweller in Highpoint today and they are closing out their Oris stock. If you're a good negotiator it might be worth going in there and doing a deal.
> 
> Anyone else notice Oris is quiting a lot of their ADs lately?


Yeah, don't know why. Oris is long gone from the west coast. Not seen any interesting models around.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

I wonder if they are going to a Boutique outlet model...or only higher end ADs. There is another dealer in the CBD that seems to be winding back their stock.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Oris is dreaming if they think the boutique model is going to work better. As it is, the sales aren't even enough to help their ADs keep the lights on, let alone going the boutique route and having to pay rent and staff overheads plus all the business compliance stuff. Good jolly luck I say.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

BundyBear said:


> Oris is dreaming if they think the boutique model is going to work better. As it is, the sales aren't even enough to help their ADs keep the lights on, let alone going the boutique route and having to pay rent and staff overheads plus all the business compliance stuff. Good jolly luck I say.


I agree, delusions of grandeur unless they step up their product range significantly. I'm wondering if they are betting the ranch on their new 400 caliber, and shifting all their products over with the higher margins this may give them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Tyco said:


> I agree, delusions of grandeur unless they step up their product range significantly. I'm wondering if they are betting the ranch on their new 400 caliber, and shifting all their products over with the higher margins this may give them.


Dunno. 🤷‍♂️ only time will tell. Time? Hahaha


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I was told that a watchmaker who used to service Oris gave up because there is a massive indoctrination and paperwork process to work on the new 400 movements. All parts can only be sourced through Oris and you have to jump through hoops. he believes that they want to go the Boutique and Oris only repair route.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

Pete26 said:


> He believes that they want to go the Boutique and Oris only repair route.


I think they made a mistake with the non-bearing and uni-directional rotor on the 400...I work on small machines a lot and roller bearing eat bushes for reliability. It smells of cost-cutting which aint gonna cut it if they try and run with Rolex and the rest.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Bye bye Oris.... 👋


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Isn’t there an Oris boutique on Collins in Melb? Near Watches of Switzerland? I’m sure I popped in and looked at the Aquis’. The salesperson was very polite and knowledgeable.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

RynoRex82 said:


> Isn’t there an Oris boutique on Collins in Melb? Near Watches of Switzerland? I’m sure I popped in and looked at the Aquis’. The salesperson was very polite and knowledgeable.


Yep, sure is. They have nearly their whole range...ADs cant compete anyway. Cheaper than most ADs too which makes it harder for them. I think its pretty obvious what they're doing.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tyco said:


> I think they made a mistake with the non-bearing and uni-directional rotor on the 400...I work on small machines a lot and roller bearing eat bushes for reliability. It smells of cost-cutting which aint gonna cut it if they try and run with Rolex and the rest.


That's so weird because Oris offers a 10 year warranty on calibre X.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

Pete26 said:


> That's so weird because Oris offers a 10 year warranty on calibre X.


I know right...you have that new Pro Pilot X dont you? Does your warranty only cover the first purchaser? I love that they had a crack at a in house movement...but I hope it doesn't break them. Ive read on here that people have already had issues with the rotor. They had other niggling issues but they dont bother me, its the long term with this rotor that worries me. I'm no watch maker though so could all be a storm in a tea cup!

I'm an Oris owner as well, and would like to see them succeed, especially being independent and going with their own in-house thing.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tyco said:


> I know right...you have that new Pro Pilot X dont you? Does your warranty only cover the first purchaser? I love that they had a crack at a in house movement...but I hope it doesn't break them. Ive read on here that people have already had issues with the rotor. They had other niggling issues but they dont bother me, its the long term with this rotor that worries me. I'm no watch maker though so could all be a storm in a tea cup!
> 
> I'm an Oris owner as well, and would like to see them succeed, especially being independent and going with their own in-house thing.


Yeah I do own it and it’s a sweet watch the titanium is so light and the blue dial is very subtle. I am not sure about warranty transfer but I was told that Oris don’t expect to see the watch within 10 years, which is impressive.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

I tried one on when I bought my Big Crown. I prefer Titanium (my Astron is Ti) to SS but it was too small for my wrist. They certainy are a cool piece.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have the 39mm Astron in ti and I would say that both feel similar on the wrist, particularly due to the ti construction.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

I tried on their pro pilot earlier this year. Very nice watch!!!!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm probably selling my pro pilot. It was bought on a whim and my new MM is taking up most of my wriest time.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Coffee, chunky steak pie and Oris.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Techme said:


> Coffee, chunky steak pie and Oris.


Yum. Love chunky steak pies. 😋 

I used to buy those from Yatala but standard dropped. Besides, Mrs and I figured out how to make a great pie.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Yum. Love chunky steak pies. 😋
> 
> I used to buy those from Yatala but standard dropped. Besides, Mrs and I figured out how to make a great pie.


I did a watch trade with a guy in the Yatala car park, then bought myself a pie to celebrate.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> Yum. Love chunky steak pies. 😋
> 
> I used to buy those from Yatala but standard dropped. Besides, Mrs and I figured out how to make a great pie.


Amazing how people still bang on about Yatala Pies. I remember passing it as a teenager and it was elevated to the same status as driving past Dream World and Wet N' Wild. This was a gourmet pie from the markets at Burleigh and chunky was an understatement. I had one from Rainbow Beach the other day that was like beef stew - three chunks and an ocean of gravy. Yuck.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Techme said:


> Amazing how people still bang on about Yatala Pies. I remember passing it as a teenager and it was elevated to the same status as driving past Dream World and Wet N' Wild. This was a gourmet pie from the markets at Burleigh and chunky was an understatement. I had one from Rainbow Beach the other day that was like beef stew - three chunks and an ocean of gravy. Yuck.


Yatala pies have gone down hill, we had a good local pie shop called Diggers Pies, but sadly their quality started to recede as well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I did a watch trade with a guy in the Yatala car park, then bought myself a pie to celebrate.


No extra cash your way to celebrate at somewhere more fancy?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Techme said:


> Amazing how people still bang on about Yatala Pies. I remember passing it as a teenager and it was elevated to the same status as driving past Dream World and Wet N' Wild. This was a gourmet pie from the markets at Burleigh and chunky was an understatement. I had one from Rainbow Beach the other day that was like beef stew - three chunks and an ocean of gravy. Yuck.


Nah, standard gone down for sure. I remembered them to be pretty good and not only from me but a few of my buddies too. Last time I had it was in 2018 and I said to myself that I didn't recall it being this bad. LOL.

Yeah, I really hate those so called "chunky" steak pies with one cube of beef surrounded by mince and plenty of gravy and cubed potatoes.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Yatala pies have gone down hill, we had a good local pie shop called Diggers Pies, but sadly their quality started to recede as well.


Recede like their hairline?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Okay.. on the subject of pies. Would the rest of the Aussies looking in here put forth the best pie they can think of? 

Yatala - 4.5 stars in Google reviews
Diggers Pie - 3.7 stars.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Results - The Official Great Aussie Pie & Sausage Roll Competition







greataussiepiecomp.com.au





Sent me down the rabbit hole. 2022 best Aussie pies. 😋


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> No extra cash your way to celebrate at somewhere more fancy?


Nah straight trade.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Results - The Official Great Aussie Pie & Sausage Roll Competition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only a couple of Qld winners, at least Bundy is in there.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Recede like their hairline?


Like their quality


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

According to Creek to Coast

Australia's Top 10 pies - Creek To Coast


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> According to Creek to Coast
> 
> Australia's Top 10 pies - Creek To Coast


You know you can't trust this guy if Yatala made it to the Top 10. LOL.

Honestly, i am a pie man and I have tried all sorts of pies and sausage rolls. I do agree that the one in York WA in the Creek to Coast list, is good but not in the heavenly league good. Amongst those winners from the Aussie pie competition, I have bought from nearly all the WA based ones except the one from Mt Barker and I agree that they are good. I recall also buying a pie from that shop in Tassie. I have started to take photos and make a note of all the great pie shops in and around Australia. 

There was one on the NSW central coast called Flaming Ron's made famous by Channel 9 a few years ago for the world's hottest Chili pies and I found them an absolute let down. The Chili pies were a cheat as they used powder and their normal pies were meh...

In all my travels around Australia, I found the best pie was a home made one by an old nanna bought from a roadhouse that is by far the best. The young girl at the counter said nanna made them. Wow. Beef slow cooked to perfection. 👌 Sadly, I didn't mark it on the map and I couldn't remember where it was. 😕


----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)

There was a pie shop in Woodvale WA, they were known for miles and proudly displayed their Royal show ribbons over the counter. 
The Potato pie was to die for, the pastry crisp but somehow still pliable enough not to split, topped with a golden brown layer of potato that was soft and creamy underneath, Then there was the mince... oh the mince... made from the finest cuts of beef, not an ear or trotter on the nose or palate. 
There was one downside though. The layer of potato acted like insulation bats keeping the mince and gravy dangerously hot.
We knew to let them cool but it was like a 9 volt battery, you know shouldn't but you still put your tongue on it. 
One particular day the anticipation got the better of me and on pulling out of the carpark I reached in for a mighty bite. Like a flow of lava the mince flowed down my lip leaving a path of destruction down my chin before landing on my nipple and leaving a permanent scald mark on the seatbelt of my old XC Falcon. I came to a halt on the median strip, trying in vain to wipe my face and chest but only making things worse by spreading the hot mixture and further causing burns to my hands and forearm, all to the amusement of the local teenagers sitting at the bus stop.
I learnt a couple of valuable lessons that day, be patient and always give a test bite and blow. The stain on the seatbelt was a constant reminder and was still with the car until the day I sold it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Aqualand said:


> There was a pie shop in Woodvale WA, they were known for miles and proudly displayed their Royal show ribbons over the counter.
> The Potato pie was to die for, the pastry crisp but somehow still pliable enough not to split, topped with a golden brown layer of potato that was soft and creamy underneath, Then there was the mince... oh the mince... made from the finest cuts of beef, not an ear or trotter on the nose or palate.
> There was one downside though. The layer of potato acted like insulation bats keeping the mince and gravy dangerously hot.
> We knew to let them cool but it was like a 9 volt battery, you know shouldn't but you still put your tongue on it.
> ...


I hope the nipple survived the onslaught


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

#piesnwatches


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Aqualand said:


> There was a pie shop in Woodvale WA, they were known for miles and proudly displayed their Royal show ribbons over the counter.
> The Potato pie was to die for, the pastry crisp but somehow still pliable enough not to split, topped with a golden brown layer of potato that was soft and creamy underneath, Then there was the mince... oh the mince... made from the finest cuts of beef, not an ear or trotter on the nose or palate.
> There was one downside though. The layer of potato acted like insulation bats keeping the mince and gravy dangerously hot.
> We knew to let them cool but it was like a 9 volt battery, you know shouldn't but you still put your tongue on it.
> ...


I like your writing style.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Selling my IWC Big pilot 43-Blue. As I'm not in FB, Insta or any other social media other than WUS, thought of sharing here as well.

I'm not sure if this goes against the rules or not. Link to the WUS sale corner below for the interested.

FS Only: IWC IW329303 BIG PILOT’S WATCH 43- Blue -IWC...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Selling my IWC Big pilot 43-Blue. As I'm not in FB, Insta or any other social media other than WUS, thought of sharing here as well.
> 
> I'm not sure if this goes against the rules or not. Link to the WUS sale corner below for the interested.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/fs-only-iwc-iw329303-big-pilot%E2%80%99s-watch-43-blue-iwc-warranty-till-2030.5461721/?listing_created=true


Mate, link doesn't work?

By the way, why are you selling it? I thought you liked it, no?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Mate, link doesn't work?
> 
> By the way, why are you selling it? I thought you liked it, no?


Link fixed now mate. 

Yeah, still like it mate and also on the fence on this one. During my recent visit, I was told by AD, the watch which I was expecting for sometime maybe available in the early-mid 2023. Will know for sure by Jan mid -If that's not happening on Jan , then will withdraw the ad. 
As with studies starting in Feb., can't touch other funds.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Krish47 said:


> Link fixed now mate.
> 
> Yeah, still like it mate and also on the fence on this one. During my recent visit, I was told by AD, the watch which I was expecting for sometime maybe available in the early-mid 2023. Will know for sure by Jan mid -If that's not happening on Jan , then will withdraw the ad.
> As with studies starting in Feb., can't touch other funds.


Link not fixed mate, GLWS


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Pete26 said:


> Link not fixed mate, GLWS


Yes, it is.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Link fixed now mate.
> 
> Yeah, still like it mate and also on the fence on this one. During my recent visit, I was told by AD, the watch which I was expecting for sometime maybe available in the early-mid 2023. Will know for sure by Jan mid -If that's not happening on Jan , then will withdraw the ad.
> As with studies starting in Feb., can't touch other funds.


What watch you waiting on?
Studies? What studies?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> What watch you waiting on?
> Studies? What studies?


Watch is Sub- ND.
Enrolled in Masters-Mech engineering. Class starts in Feb mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

https://www.news.com.au/technology/motoring/on-the-road/tesla-owners-stuck-in-huge-queue-to-charge-their-cars-in-regional-australia/news-story/f10932fbec445c9cda289f28e7e05b68



I wonder any Aussie WIS'ers here own an EV? With hardly any charging infrastructure in regional areas, I wonder if it made any sense to use an EV outside of metro areas? I could fill my diesel truck and go nearly 1,000 km between stops and I don't have to wait for my turn to use the bowser.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Watch is Sub- ND.
> Enrolled in Masters-Mech engineering. Class starts in Feb mate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! Ah, so it is buy IWC for track record to get a Rolex?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> https://www.news.com.au/technology/motoring/on-the-road/tesla-owners-stuck-in-huge-queue-to-charge-their-cars-in-regional-australia/news-story/f10932fbec445c9cda289f28e7e05b68
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder any Aussie WIS'ers here own an EV? With hardly any charging infrastructure in regional areas, I wonder if it made any sense to use an EV outside of metro areas? I could fill my diesel truck and go nearly 1,000 km between stops and I don't have to wait for my turn to use the bowser.


Not a fan of EV mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Congrats! Ah, so it is buy IWC for track record to get a Rolex?


Thanks mate- Sub is not for sure- maybe.

Nope, both are different AD’s.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Not a fan of EV mate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Real life experiment carried out by Car Expert. EV isn't cheaper to run compared to petrol or diesel once you factor in the cost for roadside charging. It's only "cheaper" if one chargers their car at home because most owners fail to take into account the daily supply charge and the cost to maintain their electrical infrastructure at home. Had many an argument on car forums with Aussie EV fans.


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

BundyBear said:


> https://www.news.com.au/technology/motoring/on-the-road/tesla-owners-stuck-in-huge-queue-to-charge-their-cars-in-regional-australia/news-story/f10932fbec445c9cda289f28e7e05b68
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder any Aussie WIS'ers here own an EV? With hardly any charging infrastructure in regional areas, I wonder if it made any sense to use an EV outside of metro areas? I could fill my diesel truck and go nearly 1,000 km between stops and I don't have to wait for my turn to use the bowser.


I think you will have a longer time to transition with a truck, but car drivers will end up with little choice. I'm planning on holding out another 3-4 years. Currently I have to drive between Sydney and Grafton to visit my mother and I certainly wouldn't like to be doing that trip at this point with an EV, but at least NSW government has put in place an actual plan and funding to assist in rolling out charging infrastructure across the state, including regional transport routes. I'll be taking into account where that's at by the time I look at an EV.

My wife and I also purchased a new house last year and have submitted plans for renovation. As part of that I intend to put in solar and ensure there's room for charging infrastructure in the garage. The current house isn't so amenable to it.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

I wouldn't mind an EV as I have the solar panels that could take advantage of daytime charging.
But to my mind, the only one even remotely worth buying at the moment is a Tesla and that's only because of the battery and mileage per charge. And even then, its prime use would be as a daily run-around, not because of the range but because they're not big enough to carry decent loads if you want to travel between cities. I really think the government needs to incentivise EV purchases in Australia and get some more brands out here. The risk is if the government does nothing, other governments around the world ARE doing something and we'll just become a dumping ground for obsolescent models that can't be sold anywhere else (but we won't even get a discount). As Australians, we've practically been conditioned to take it up the back when it comes to being overcharged for a similar overseas product.
I recently bought a pair of shoes in Japan - $40 AUD after currency conversion. Same shoes in Australia = $115 AUD.
Also bought a metal G-Shock for $480 AUD at retail. Same model in AU at retail = $1100.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

GMH Watches said:


> I think you will have a longer time to transition with a truck, but car drivers will end up with little choice. I'm planning on holding out another 3-4 years. Currently I have to drive between Sydney and Grafton to visit my mother and I certainly wouldn't like to be doing that trip at this point with an EV, but at least NSW government has put in place an actual plan and funding to assist in rolling out charging infrastructure across the state, including regional transport routes. I'll be taking into account where that's at by the time I look at an EV.
> 
> My wife and I also purchased a new house last year and have submitted plans for renovation. As part of that I intend to put in solar and ensure there's room for charging infrastructure in the garage. The current house isn't so amenable to it.


Yes. Agree with you. I think a small EV like a MG would serve me well as a runabout, to the shops etc. But I will need something substantial for long journeys to the boondocks.

As with infrastructure, it really is in the best interests of commercial organisations like AMPOL or BP etc. to include charging stations along side their bowsers. It is not for government to take the lead. The land is already there licensed for fuel / petrol stations and when the changeover happens, i see that they will be 80% EV charging and 20% fossil fuels. 

What I don't like about businesses and peak industry bodies in Australia is that there is a lot of talk but very little concrete action. Same goes for any federal government, be it the LNP or Labor.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Earthjade said:


> I wouldn't mind an EV as I have the solar panels that could take advantage of daytime charging.
> But to my mind, the only one even remotely worth buying at the moment is a Tesla and that's only because of the battery and mileage per charge. And even then, its prime use would be as a daily run-around, not because of the range but because they're not big enough to carry decent loads if you want to travel between cities. I really think the government needs to incentivise EV purchases in Australia and get some more brands out here. The risk is if the government does nothing, other governments around the world ARE doing something and we'll just become a dumping ground for obsolescent models that can't be sold anywhere else (but we won't even get a discount). As Australians, we've practically been conditioned to take it up the back when it comes to being overcharged for a similar overseas product.
> I recently bought a pair of shoes in Japan - $40 AUD after currency conversion. Same shoes in Australia = $115 AUD.
> Also bought a metal G-Shock for $480 AUD at retail. Same model in AU at retail = $1100.


Surprised that with our pathetic pesos, you are still ahead with the currency conversion.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

It was around 92 yen to the AUD when I went. Currently it's 89. That's almost as good as it ever gets. On average it's around 80 yen to the dollar and the highest it ever got was 104 just before the Lehman Bros crisis turned everything to custard. A bottle of Red Label Johnny Walker is around 1400 yen so do the currency conversion and that's around $15.70 AUD. Crazy how taxed we are out the wazoo on alcohol.
This time around, the yen got weak because they are keeping their interest rates down when everyone else started raising theirs.


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

BundyBear said:


> Yes. Agree with you. I think a small EV like a MG would serve me well as a runabout, to the shops etc. But I will need something substantial for long journeys to the boondocks.
> 
> As with infrastructure, it really is in the best interests of commercial organisations like AMPOL or BP etc. to include charging stations along side their bowsers. It is not for government to take the lead. The land is already there licensed for fuel / petrol stations and when the changeover happens, i see that they will be 80% EV charging and 20% fossil fuels.
> 
> What I don't like about businesses and peak industry bodies in Australia is that there is a lot of talk but very little concrete action. Same goes for any federal government, be it the LNP or Labor.


Agree on infrastructure and that is what is happening with the existing service centres along the M1 (for eg). These are already well located and have food and amenities for people to break their trips. These guys have plenty of commercial incentive to make the change, the government (in NSW anyway) is just providing grant funding to assist/speed up the change.

Was just looking at Chargefox website - they're the largest public charging network in Australia apparently, here's their current location map. Seems to be a bit of a gap north of Newcastle (by the look of it), and bad luck for most of the country. Though they are planning to increase from 900 plugs to 5,000 by 2025


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

GMH Watches said:


> I think you will have a longer time to transition with a truck, but car drivers will end up with little choice. I'm planning on holding out another 3-4 years. Currently I have to drive between Sydney and Grafton to visit my mother and I certainly wouldn't like to be doing that trip at this point with an EV, but at least NSW government has put in place an actual plan and funding to assist in rolling out charging infrastructure across the state, including regional transport routes. I'll be taking into account where that's at by the time I look at an EV.
> 
> My wife and I also purchased a new house last year and have submitted plans for renovation. As part of that I intend to put in solar and ensure there's room for charging infrastructure in the garage. The current house isn't so amenable to it.


G-Town huh? I guess you've traveled across the 'bendy' bridge a few times then. Fun fact, due to the sectional surface of the driving surface of the bridge, every teenage boy gets off the school bus with their bag in front of them. Don't ask me how I know.

What is your pub of choice in Grafton?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> Yes. Agree with you. I think a small EV like a MG would serve me well as a runabout, to the shops etc. But I will need something substantial for long journeys to the boondocks.
> 
> As with infrastructure, it really is in the best interests of commercial organizations like AMPOL or BP etc. to include charging stations along side their bowsers. It is not for government to take the lead. The land is already there licensed for fuel / petrol stations and when the changeover happens, i see that they will be 80% EV charging and 20% fossil fuels.
> 
> What I don't like about businesses and peak industry bodies in Australia is that there is a lot of talk but very little concrete action. Same goes for any federal government, be it the LNP or Labor.


I agree that it is not solely up to the gov to push the infrastructure. The energy companies need to come to the party. Also, there is a massive opportunity to upsell. What are people going to do while they sit around waiting for their EV to top up? Easy - buy food. And something tells me the average EV driver isn't filling up on servo meat pies, hotdogs and donuts.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Techme said:


> I agree that it is not solely up to the gov to push the infrastructure. The energy companies need to come to the party. Also, there is a massive opportunity to upsell. What are people going to do while they sit around waiting for their EV to top up? Easy - buy food. And something tells me the average EV driver isn't filling up on servo meat pies, hotdogs and donuts.


Yeah, the next frontier would be an integrated offering, like charge your car while you shop / eat. A whole new servo / retail shopping experience.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Wishing you and your loved ones a happy new year.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Krish47 said:


> Wishing you and your loved ones a happy new year.
> 
> View attachment 17128566


Happy New Year to you too @Krish47 and good luck on starting your masters program and wish you get your Submariner this year. 😊


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Happy New Year to you too @Krish47 and good luck on starting your masters program and wish you get your Submariner this year. 😊


Thanks mate.


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

BundyBear said:


> Yeah, the next frontier would be an integrated offering, like charge your car while you shop / eat. A whole new servo / retail shopping experience.


Bundy, not sure where you're located (Bundaberg, or just like the drink?). They are already doing that, certainly in Sydney. Major shopping centres have EV charge bays. Chargefox that I mentioned earlier are partnered with Maccas, Coles, Woollies, Mirvac. Tesla bays are in most shopping centres too. What they need is the equivalent of the shopper docket/discount fuel vouchers or parking validation from cinemas so that you spend a certain amount you get a discount on the recharge.

Chargefox have also partnered with a number of car manufacturers (BMW, Merc, Audi Jaguar) so the manufacturers don't have to copy Tesla and roll out their own infrastructure - I'll be looking at the EV equivalent (i4) of my current car and that includes a 5 year unlimited usage subscription to the network.


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

Techme said:


> G-Town huh? I guess you've traveled across the 'bendy' bridge a few times then. Fun fact, due to the sectional surface of the driving surface of the bridge, every teenage boy gets off the school bus with their bag in front of them. Don't ask me how I know.
> 
> What is your pub of choice in Grafton?


I'm not from Grafton, my brother moved up there and then my parents followed in retirement (my dad would have preferred Port Macquarie, but their first grandchild was with my brother so that's where they went). But yeah, have driven across that bridge a few times over the years. It scares my wife though, she much prefers the new one.

So I haven't actually been to too many of the pubs at all, generally just for a meal at the bistro. We had a Christmas dinner at the Grafton on Fitzroy St and my dad's wake was there also a few years ago. The Ulmarra and Lawrence were good also, but haven't been to either of those for a while.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

GMH Watches said:


> Bundy, not sure where you're located (Bundaberg, or just like the drink?). They are already doing that, certainly in Sydney. Major shopping centres have EV charge bays. Chargefox that I mentioned earlier are partnered with Maccas, Coles, Woollies, Mirvac. Tesla bays are in most shopping centres too. What they need is the equivalent of the shopper docket/discount fuel vouchers or parking validation from cinemas so that you spend a certain amount you get a discount on the recharge.
> 
> Chargefox have also partnered with a number of car manufacturers (BMW, Merc, Audi Jaguar) so the manufacturers don't have to copy Tesla and roll out their own infrastructure - I'll be looking at the EV equivalent (i4) of my current car and that includes a 5 year unlimited usage subscription to the network.


Nah, ex Queenslander now living on the west coast. As WA is Wait Awhile state, we don't see any of that EV bs over here. Besides, the distances we cover a day is easily over a hundred kilometres.

Interesting about the infrastructures in Sydney. Possibly that's the way it will go and when EVs are the majority, I think the old greasy fuel servo will be a thing of the past like milk bars. LOL.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> https://www.news.com.au/technology/motoring/on-the-road/tesla-owners-stuck-in-huge-queue-to-charge-their-cars-in-regional-australia/news-story/f10932fbec445c9cda289f28e7e05b68
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder any Aussie WIS'ers here own an EV? With hardly any charging infrastructure in regional areas, I wonder if it made any sense to use an EV outside of metro areas? I could fill my diesel truck and go nearly 1,000 km between stops and I don't have to wait for my turn to use the bowser.


My brother-in-law drives a Tesla and loves it. He is based on the Gold Coast but travels to Brisbane a lot without issues. He's owned it for 2 Christmases at least. It did a light show for us last night on NYE.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> My brother-in-law drives a Tesla and loves it. He is based on the Gold Coast but travels to Brisbane a lot without issues. He's owned it for 2 Christmases at least. It did a light show for us last night on NYE.


Bet he wouldn't drive to Longreach in the Tesla.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> My brother-in-law drives a Tesla and loves it. He is based on the Gold Coast but travels to Brisbane a lot without issues. He's owned it for 2 Christmases at least. It did a light show for us last night on NYE.


Not this kind of light show I hope. 

Just kidding. 😅


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> My brother-in-law drives a Tesla and loves it. He is based on the Gold Coast but travels to Brisbane a lot without issues. He's owned it for 2 Christmases at least. It did a light show for us last night on NYE.


Teslas are everywhere on the Gold Coast. But the GC is a bit of a bubble. As a minimum, I see at least one Lambo, Ferrari, McLaren etc. C63 AMG or M3/M4 seem to be like a Camry at the moment.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Techme said:


> Teslas are everywhere on the Gold Coast. But the GC is a bit of a bubble. As a minimum, I see at least one Lambo, Ferrari, McLaren etc. C63 AMG or M3/M4 seem to be like a Camry at the moment.


True, I think that in affluent places, Mercedes, BMW is like a Toyota.... LOL.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I’d say there is a lot of debt too. I’m not sure exactly how finance works in regard to super cars. A lot of cash upfront probably. Don’t start me on boats. 

Back on the EVs, I’d be pissed if I went to the shopping centre and wanted to charge the EV, only to find out all the bays are full.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Not this kind of light show I hope.
> 
> Just kidding. 😅
> 
> View attachment 17128807


It played Auld Lang Syne and flashed it's lights. Let's face it a Tesla is basically a computer.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Techme said:


> I’d say there is a lot of debt too. I’m not sure exactly how finance works in regard to super cars. A lot of cash upfront probably. Don’t start me on boats.
> 
> Back on the EVs, I’d be pissed if I went to the shopping centre and wanted to charge the EV, only to find out all the bays are full.


$8,000 a month on repayments.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Techme said:


> I’d say there is a lot of debt too. I’m not sure exactly how finance works in regard to super cars. A lot of cash upfront probably. Don’t start me on boats.
> 
> Back on the EVs, I’d be pissed if I went to the shopping centre and wanted to charge the EV, only to find out all the bays are full.


The shopping centre of the future will either have induction charge or charging stations on at least 50% of the bays. I have worked on projects with a major shopping centre company - the one with the red logo.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> It played Auld Lang Syne and flashed it's lights. Let's face it a Tesla is basically a computer.


.... and drives like one. LOL.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

On another note, went for a walk in the Perth Hills and I think I stumbled on a fossil. Any palaeontologists here? Looks like a spine of sorts.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> On another note, went for a walk in the Perth Hills and I think I stumbled on a fossil. Any palaeontologists here? Looks like a spine of sorts.
> View attachment 17129143


Wow, not a palaeontologist. Great find mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

BundyBear said:


> On another note, went for a walk in the Perth Hills and I think I stumbled on a fossil. Any palaeontologists here? Looks like a spine of sorts.
> View attachment 17129143


Time to call the local museum or one of your universities...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Tyco said:


> Time to call the local museum or one of your universities...


Good idea @Tyco


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> On another note, went for a walk in the Perth Hills and I think I stumbled on a fossil. Any palaeontologists here? Looks like a spine of sorts.
> View attachment 17129143


I was just watching Jurassic Park: Dominion, but unfortunately no wiser in the ways of dinosaurs.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> I was just watching Jurassic Park: Dominion, but unfortunately no wiser in the ways of dinosaurs.


I just thought, people had been stumbling on fossils all the time. Perhaps this had no significance, perhaps yes. I will follow up enquiries with the local museum.


----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)

Noticing alot of EV uptake in South West WA, never seen as many Tesla's than I have in Dunsborough. Not seeing many EV's in the wheatbelt though, I think Hybrids and PHEV's are still the way to go out there.

There is alot of charging infrastructure popping up around the place at the moment, Coles and Woolies carparks, even my local Bunnings has a station. All rushed and poorly thought out though, have a look around, most are in underground carparks or areas of low parking load, not accessible by fire appliances. My local big green shed is a classic example, I can barely get my Prado in the underground, theres buckleys chance and fire truck would get in there.
One big blaze and I reckon alot of these stations will become redundant.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Aqualand said:


> Noticing alot of EV uptake in South West WA, never seen as many Tesla's than I have in Dunsborough. Not seeing many EV's in the wheatbelt though, I think Hybrids and PHEV's are still the way to go out there.
> 
> There is alot of charging infrastructure popping up around the place at the moment, Coles and Woolies carparks, even my local Bunnings has a station. All rushed and poorly thought out though, have a look around, most are in underground carparks or areas of low parking load, not accessible by fire appliances. My local big green shed is a classic example, I can barely get my Prado in the underground, theres buckleys chance and fire truck would get in there.
> One big blaze and I reckon alot of these stations will become redundant.


South west WA? Where are you based? I am in Perth SOR near the hills. There a few WA based WUS members.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Aqualand said:


> Noticing alot of EV uptake in South West WA, never seen as many Tesla's than I have in Dunsborough. Not seeing many EV's in the wheatbelt though, I think Hybrids and PHEV's are still the way to go out there.
> 
> There is alot of charging infrastructure popping up around the place at the moment, Coles and Woolies carparks, even my local Bunnings has a station. All rushed and poorly thought out though, have a look around, most are in underground carparks or areas of low parking load, not accessible by fire *appliances*. My local big green shed is a classic example, I can barely get my Prado in the underground, theres buckleys chance and fire truck would get in there.
> One big blaze and I reckon alot of these stations will become redundant.


Fire appliance? WOW. Seems like you know a bit about fire fighting. 

Agree with everything you said about the poorly thought out placements of the charging stations.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> I just thought, people had been stumbling on fossils all the time. Perhaps this had no significance, perhaps yes. I will follow up enquiries with the local museum.


If it's an unknown species they may name it after you, imagine an ancient bear, we will call it Bundybear.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I may be misinformed, but aren't EV fires extremely hard to extinguish? A blazing Tesla could potentially melt an underground carpark.

I just went for a bike ride with the family along the beach front - haven't met my supercar spotting quota yet, just a couple of C63 AMGs. One of them had a crackling exhaust after accelerating under full load and then letting the gas off. That's one thing EVs will destroy - aural pleasure.


----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)

BundyBear said:


> Fire appliance? WOW. Seems like you know a bit about fire fighting.
> 
> Agree with everything you said about the poorly thought out placements of the charging stations.


Haha don't mind me I've been involved in the fire plan for the property I work at lately and am a knob for the terminology at the moment🤣

I used to live in and around the South West wine region in my 20's and early 30's working in Horticulture and Viticulture. I'm in the Northern suburbs nowadays all grown up with family and responsibilities, however we still spend alot of time down there eating, drinking and relaxing


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Aqualand said:


> Haha don't mind me I've been involved in the fire plan for the property I work at lately and am a knob for the terminology at the moment🤣
> 
> I used to live in and around the South West wine region in my 20's and early 30's working in Horticulture and Viticulture. I'm in the Northern suburbs nowadays all grown up with family and responsibilities, however we still spend alot of time down there eating, drinking and relaxing


HAHAHA. Yeah, surprised to see the term fire appliance - as most people would refer to it as a fire engine or fire truck. LOL.

Nice place NOR. Missed out on buying property in the Hillarys back in the day. Would be sitting on a small gold mine now. LOL.


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

Hey all, a quick question. I will be visiting Sydney soon and plan to visit the Longines boutique (actually never visited any watch shops in Sydney before). No specific plans to purchase anything, but just wondering if the boutique does deals/discounts? If I do find a model I want to buy, which retailer in Sydney CBD would have the best prices? Thanks!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Most Boutiques tend to stick to retail but may throw in some freebies. I know I have asked for discounts on a couple of purchases from the Hourglass and Hardy Bros and been given a small discount. Not sure who runs the Longines Boutique but if its the company they probably won't discount. Can't hurt to ask though.


----------

